# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  سلسلة حلقات ردّ الشبهات المثارة حول الأمير عبد القادر

## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحلقة الأولى
أيها الإخوة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وقفتُ على مقال منشور في هذا الموقع الطيب (الألوكة) بعنوان ((فك الشفرة الجزائرية وفتح الأيقونة الباريسية)) كتبه محمد المبارك . وهذا المقال منشور في كثير من المواقع الإسلامية ، والغرض منه الحديث عن شخصية الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، ولكن بطريقة ومضمون لم يسبق إليهما ، وطبعًا لا يُقرُّ عليهما! 
وقبل أن أبدأ بالرد على مغالطات صاحب المقال ، أود أن أبدأ بمسألة ذكَرَها صاحب المقال معتمدًا عليها ؛ ويذكرها بعضُ من خاض في عرض الأمير عبد القادر ويظنون أنها ثابتة أو صحيحة ويبنون عليها أحكامهم ، ويبالغ بعضهم كاذبًا فيقول إنها متواترة!! ويحاول البعض أن يدلّس على الناس فيوهمهم أنّ بعض علماء الحديث الكبار في عصرنا هذا ؛ قد أثبتها!!
وهذه المسألة هي ما رواه عبد الرحمن الوكيل في المقدمة التي كتبها لكتاب الإمام برهان الدين البقاعي رحمه الله (تنبيه الغبي إلى تكفير ابن عربي) نقلاً عن الصفحة الأولى من نسخة الشيخ محمد نصيف الذي أهدى هذا الكتاب إلى الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي ليطبعه حيث قال: وقد كتب الشيخ الجليل محمد نصيف على نسخته ما يأتي : "أقول أنا محمد نصيف بن حسين بن عمر نصيف: سألت السائح التركي ولي هاشم عند عودته من الحج في محرم سنة 1355هـ عن سبب عدم وجود ما صنفه العلماء في الرد على ابن عربي ، وأهل نحلته الحلولية والاتحادية من المتصوفة ؟ فقال: قد سعى الأمير السيد عبد القادر الجزائري بجمعها كلها بالشراء والهبة ، وطالعها كلها ، ثم أحرقها بالنار ، وقد ألف الأمير عبد القادر كتاباً في التصوف على طريقة ابن عربي . صرّح فيه بما كان يلوّح ابن عربي ، خوفاً من سيف الشرع الذي صرع قبله:" أبو الحسين الحلاج " ، وقد طبع كتابه بمصر في ثلاث مجلدات ، وسماه المواقف في الواعظ والإرشاد ، وطبع وقفاً ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله" .انتهى [ص14]
وأقول : إذا كان ما رواه الوكيل عن الشيخ محمد نصيف صحيحًا ، فإننا مع احترامنا للشيخ محمد نصيف ولمنزلته ، لا يمكن أن نقبل هذا الكلام لأنه كلام غير مقبول أبداً وليس علمياً ولا منطقياً!! والذين يقبلونه هكذا على علاّته عندهم مشكلة ولا ريب ، ونحن مسلمون نكتب في منتدى أهل الحديث ، فيجب علينا أن نقتفي طريقة أهل الحديث في قبول الروايات وردّها ، فما بالك برواية عجيبة كهذه؟!
أوّلاً ـ لماذا لم يترجم الشيخ نصيف لشخصية السائح التركي ولي هاشم؟ من هو ، وما منزلته العلمية ، ومتى ولد ، وما عمله واختصاصه ، وعَمَّن تلقى تلك الرواية عن الأمير؟ أسئلة كثيرة يجب أن تُعرف قبل القبول برواية شخص مجهول الحال! 
ثانياً ـ من المعروف أن الشيخ محمد نصيف من أشهر أصحاب المكتبات في مدينة جُدّة والمهتمّين  بالكتب ، فما حاجته إلى سؤال أحد السّائحين الأتراك عن تلك الكتب؟ وهل ذلك التركي أعلم بالكتب والمخطوطات من الشيخ نصيف؟ وقد ذكر عبد الرحمن وكيل ص13 أنّ السيد أحمد زكي أهدى صورة مخطوط (تنبيه الغبي) للشيخ محمد نصيف سنة (1352هـ) أي قبل اجتماعه بالسائح التركي بثلاث سنوات!! إذن عمَّ كان يسأله والكتاب عنده؟!
ثالثاً ـ إنّ سؤال الشيخ نصيف غريب ، فما هي الكتب التي صُنّفت في الرد على ابن عربي؟ نحن لم نسمع أو نقرأ عن كتاب صنّف لأجل الرّد على ابن عربي غير كتاب الإمام البقاعي (تنبيه الغبي) ، فلماذا لم يذكر لنا الكتب المفقودة التي صنّفت في الرد على ابن عربي؟ وجواب السائح التركي أغرب منه فقد زعم أنّ الأمير اشترى *جميع* (انتبه جميــع) تلك الكتب والمخطوطات وأحرقها!!
ونحن نرى أنّ كتاب البقاعي كان موجوداً عند الشيخ نصيف وقد طُبع! إذن فالمخطوط لم يُحرق والحمد لله ، وكذلك كتب التراجم التي ترجمت لابن عربي وانتقدته ، مثل (ميزان الاعتدال) و(لسان الميزان) و(سير أعلام النبلاء) و(العقد الثمين في تاريخ البلد الأمين) وغيرها من الكتب كلّها موجودة ومطبوعة ، إذن فمخطوطاتها لم تحرق والحمد لله ، فعن أي كتب يسأل الشيخ نصيف؟ وأيّ جواب هذا الذي افتراه السائح التركي؟!!
رابعاً ـ إنّ الأمير عبد القادر توفي سنة (1300هـ)! ، والشيخ نصيف من مواليد (1302هـ)!( ) أي بعد وفاة الأمير بسنتين ، والسائح التركي لا نعرف من هو ولا تاريخ مولده ، ولكنّ اللقاء جرى بينه وبين الشيخ نصيف سنة (1355هـ) !!! أي بعد وفاة الأمير بخمس وخمسين سنة! فمن أين لهذا السائح التركي تلك المعلومات ؟ شراء جميع تلك المخطوطات أو استيهابها ثمّ الاطلاع على ما فيها وبعد ذلك إحراقها!! 
إنّ واحدة من تلك المعلومات تحتاج من راويها أن يكون معاصراً للأمير ومخالطاً له ومطلعاً على أعماله واتصالاته ، فما بالها غابت عن كل من خالط الأمير واجتمع به وعاش معه من العلماء والوجهاء والأدباء والأعيان الذين ترجموا له وكتبوا عن سيرته ، وظفر بها السائح التركي المجهول والذي يفتقر إلى كل تلك الصفات؟! 
خامساً ـ إن حادثة مثل هذه (إحراق مخطوطات) هي حادثة كبيرة جداً ، ومن الغريب والمستبعد جداً ألاّ يعلم بها أحدٌ من أهل الشام على مختلف طبقاتهم ، فكل من ترجم للأمير عبد القادر ، وهم من تيارات مختلفة : ففيهم الصوفي وفيهم السلفي وفيهم الكافر وفيهم المسلم وفيهم المستشرق والمغرض وفيهم المؤرخ الحر وفيهم الأدباء ، كل هؤلاء لم يذكروا هذه الحادثة أو يشيروا إليها لا من قريب ولا من بعيد!! فكيف علم بها السائح التركي وحده؟ وكيف قَبِل منه هذا الخبر الشيخ محمد نصيف؟!
وهؤلاء العلماء ذكروا ما للأمير وما عليه بإنصاف وعدل . 
سادساًـ من المعلوم عند أهل العلم أن السلطان سليم العثماني هو من أشد الناس تعظيماً وتقديساً لابن عربي ، وبعد دخوله إلى الشام أسرع وأمر ببناء مقام للشيخ ابن عربي بصالحية دمشق في أعلى الجبل وفق إشارة الشيخ ابن عربي في أحد كتبه!![انظر (منتخبات التواريخ لدمشق) للحصني 2/573] (وكان يعبّر عن هذه الإشارة بعض شيوخ المتصوفة بقولهم : إذا دَخَلَت السِّين في الشين ظَهَرَ مقام محيي الدين! إذن فلتكن السين هي رمزٌ للسلطان سليم والشين رمزٌ للشام) 
ومن المعلوم أيضاً عند أهل العلم أن السلطان سليم قام بمصادرة مخطوطات الحديث والسنة من الشام ومصر وألقاها في أقبية الآستانة (وهذا قبل أن يولد أجداد الأمير عبد القادر)، وآخر من اطلع على هذه المخطوطات من العلماء المشاهير الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ،رحمه الله ، فلماذا لم يذكر أحد من أهل التواريخ أن السلطان سليم أحرق الكتب التي ترد على ابن عربي؟ ولماذا لم يقم بهذا الفعل أصلاً مع تعصبه الشديد لابن عربي؟ [والدليل على ما قاله أهل العلم من المؤرخين هو عثور الأستاذ أحمد زكي على مخطوط (تنبيه الغبي) في خزائن القسطنطينية (استنبول)!! . انظر مقدمة عبد الرحمن الوكيل ص13 
فائدة :[الأستاذ أحمد زكي باشا والملقّب بشيخ العروبة كان من أصدقاء الأمير سعيد الجزائري حفيد الأمير عبد القادر]
سابعاً ـ إنّ الدولة العثمانيّة في كلّ أطوارها كانت ترسّخ التصوّف وتشجّعُ عليه في كلّ أرجاء دولتها ، وهي التي أنشأت الأضرحة والقباب والمقامات والزوايا وأجرت لها الأوقاف ، وعيّنت كبار شيوخ التصوف مُتَولِّين على الأوقاف الإسلامية . وكما نعلم فإنّ المتصوفة يعظّمون ابن عربي ويقدّسونه فهل يريد منا الشيخ نصيف أن نقبل أن جميع هؤلاء المتعصبين لابن عربي من السلطان سليم وباقي السلاطين والولاة مروراً بمشيخة الطرق والأضرحة لم يتعرّضوا للكتب الرادة على ابن عربي عبر تلك القرون كلها وحافظوا عليها واعتنوا بها ، وتركوا التفكير بإحراقها ، حتى إذا أهلَّ زمان الأمير عبد القادر ؛ ذلك القائد الفذ والأديب الشريف ، أقدم على التفكير بهذه الطريقة وقام بتنفيذها؟!!!
إنّ هذا حقاً لأمر عجيب ولا يمكن القبول به عند العقلاء .
وألفت الانتباه إلى أنّ السيوطي نفسه ؛ وهو الذي ردّ على كتاب الإمام البقاعي ؛ كان يعتقد بولاية ابن عربي ولكن كان يقول بحرمة قراءة كتبه!
وجلّ شيوخ التصوف كان هذا مذهبهم ينهون أتباعهم عن نسخ كتب ابن عربي أو قراءتها مع إقرارهم بولايته!! ويقولون للناس إن الفقهاء الذين ينتقدون ابن عربي لم يفهموا كلامه ونحن نعذرهم فهم أهل الظاهر وابن عربي من أهل الباطن!!
إذن فما الحاجة إلى إحراق كتب العلماء التي انتقدت ابن عربي؟
ليس هناك حاجة طبعاً سوى أن مختلق هذه القصّة (السائح التركي!) أراد أن يشوّه صورة الأمير عبد القادر فحسب ، فالأمير صوفي المشرب في الأصل وهذا يكفي عند البعض لأن يكون مباح العرض والدم فيفترى عليه بالباطل وتلصق به التهم.
ثامناً ـ  أنا أعلم أنّ الأمير عبد القادر كان صوفيّ المشرب وقرأ "الفتوحات المكيّة" ، ولكن هذا لا يسمح لي أن أجزم من عند نفسي بأنّه كان موافقاً لابن عربي في كلّ شذوذاته وانحرافاته ، كيفَ لي ذلك وأنا أقرأُ في كتاب المواقف ؛ الذي نَسَبه الشيخ محمد نصيف للأمير!(وليس له)؛ قولَ الأمير : "وما يُنسَبُ لسيدنا خاتم الولاية محيي الدين مِنَ الكتب المؤلّفة في علم التدبير والكيمياء ، ولغيره من الأولياء الدّاعين إلى الله تعالى ؛ فزورٌ وافتراء ، فإنّه مُحالٌ أنْ يَدُلَّ وليٌ من أولياء الله ، عبادَ الله على ما يقطعهم عن الله تعالى ... وكذا ما يُنسَبُ لسيدنا محيي الدين ، من الكتب المؤلّفة في الملاحم والجِفْر كالشّجرة النعمانيّة وغيرها .. وكذا الفتاوى المنسوبة إليه ، كذبٌ وزور".انتهى [المواقف 2/709]
فكما ترون فإنّ الأمير عندما اطّلَعَ على كلامٍِ يُنسبُ للشيخ ابن عربي ووجَدَه مخالفاً للشريعة أسرعَ فنفاه عنه وذلك في كتابه الخاص بعلوم القوم ، والسبب في ذلك أنّ الأمير نشَأ على محبّة من يُسمّونهم أولياء الله ، ومنهم ابن عربي . فمن باب حُسنِ ظنّه به نفى عنه ما رآه مخالفاً للشرع .
ولَسْتُ هنا في معرض تصويب أو تخطئة كلام الأمير في نفي تلك الكتب أو إثباتها ، ولكنّ الذي أُريد بيانه أنّ الأمير صرَّح بعدم موافقته على الكلام المخالف للشرع الذي نُسِبَ لابن عربي ، فكيفَ يسمح البعض لأنفسهم أن يجزموا بأنّ الأمير كان على معتقد الشيخ ابن عربي من الحلول والاتحاد؟! 
كما فعل الشيخ محمد نصيف الذي لم يكتف بذلك بل قال : ((وقد ألف الأمير عبد القادر كتاباً في التصوف على طريقة ابن عربي . صرّح فيه بما كان يلوّح ابن عربي)) . سبحان الله!
وانظروا إلى تحذير الأمير من ذلك عندما كان يشرحُ بعض إشارات الصوفيّة قال في آخر كلامه : 
" واحذر أن ترميَني بحلولٍ أو اتّحاد أو امتزاج أو نحو ذلك ، فإني بريء من جميع ذلك ومِنْ كل ما يُخالف كتابَ الله وسنّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ".انتهى [المواقف 2/869]
وانظروا إلى قوله : "... فإنّ هلاكه أقرب ، ونجاته أغرب ، إذ للشيطان فيه مدخلٌ واسع وشبهة قويّة فلا يزال أبو مُرّة (يعني إبليس) معه يستدرجه شيئاً فشيئاً يقول له : الحقُّ ـ تعالى ـ حقيقَتُكَ ، وما أنتَ غيرُه ، فلا تُتْعِب نفسك بهذه العبادات ، فإنّها ما وُضعت إلا للعوام الذين لم يصلوا إلى هذا المقام ، فما عرفوا ما عَرَفت ، ولا وصلوا إلى ما إليه وصلت. ثمّ يُبيحُ له المحرّمات، ويقول له : أنتَ ممَّن قال لهم : اعملوا ماشئتم فقد وجبت لكم الجنّة ، فيُصبِحُ زنديقاً إباحيّاً حلوليّاً ، يمرقُ من الدِّين كما يمرق السهم من الرميَّة".انتهى [المواقف 3/1043]
يقول شارل هنري تشرشل : ((إن العرب ينسبون نجاح وحظّ عبد القادر السعيد إلى تعضيد سميّه العظيم (يقصد بسميّه الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني) ، ولكن كلّما سُئلَ عبد القادر عن عقيدته في هذه الخرافة ، أجاب بلا تغيير ، مُشيراً بإصبعه إلى السماء ، "إنّ ثقتي في الله وحده")) .انتهى [(حياة الأمير عبد القادر) ترجمة أبي القاسم سعد الله ص46]
وهذا نصٌّ واضح يرويه هنري تشرشل (البريطاني المسيحي) مباشرة عن الأمير ـ فقد لازمه مدة خمسة أشهر في دمشق سنة 1860م يسأله عن حياته العائلية ووقائعه في الجزائرـ وبعد أن سأله مراراً عن عقيدته فيما يعتقده بعض المتصوفة من أنّ نجاح الأمير كان بسبب عناية الولي الجيلاني به ومساندته له ، كان جواب الأمير ثابتًا دائماً ، *كان يُشير بإصبعه إلى السماء ويقول :"إنّ ثقتي بالله وحده"!!* وهذه النصوص التي سقتها لكم هي نصوص ظاهرة الدلالة يصرّح فيها الأمير عن معتقده ، فلا يجوز أن يُتغافل عنها ويُصار إلى الكلام عنه بالتخرّص والتوهّم!! بل يتعيّن الاعتماد عليها وطرح ما يخالفها.
وسيأتي مزيدٌ لبيان فكر وعقيدة الأمير عبد القادر عند الحديث على كتاب المواقف إن شاء الله . 
أعتقد أنّ هذه الأشياء التي ذكرتها لكم تبيّن بوضوح عدم صحة الرواية التي أوردها الشيخ محمد نصيف عن السائح التركي ، على جميع الصُعد ، فهي لا تصح سنداً ولامتناً ولا مقبولة عقلاً ، ومتعارضة مع الحقيقة والواقع ، فقد زعم راويها أنّ الأمير اشترى كل تلك الكتب وأحرقها ، وها نحن نرى اليوم جميع تلك الكتب موجودة ومحفوظة! فالأخذ بهذه الرواية ليس من الدّين في شيء .
وأعجب من ذلك أنّ بعض الذين أوردوا هذه الرواية فهموا منها شيئاً لم يُذكر فيها! وصاغوه كما يروق لهم ، فقالوا : إن الأمير عبد القادر من ألد أعداء دعوة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وكان يُحرق كُتبه وكتب ابن القيّم!!
ودليلهم على ذلك هو الرواية التي ساقها الشيخ محمد نصيف .
ولا أدري من أين ظهر لهم اسم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كل تلك الرواية؟!
لعلّهم ظنوا أنّ الإمام ابن تيميّة ، رحمه الله ، كان الوحيد الذي يُنكر على ابن عربي ، ومِنْ ثَمَّ فالكتب التي أحرقها الأمير عبد القادر هي كتب الإمام ابن تيميّة ، ومن هنا استشفّوا العداوة بين الرجلين!
وهذا والله أمرٌ عجيب! أيكون الحكم على العلاقات بين الرجال بهذه الطريقة السقيمة؟!
توهّمٌ أوّل مضافٌ إلى توهّمٍ ثان والتوهمان مبنيان على رواية باطلة ، وبعد ذلك الخروج بحكم ما أنزل الله به من سلطان . ثم "نحن أهل الإسلام وأهل الحديث!!"
إنّ الواجب على الذي يدّعي هذا الكلام أن يأتي بالبرهان والدليل على كلامه ، وإلاّ فهو ساقط الرواية وليس بثقة ؛ هذا في الدنيا ، وأما في الآخرة فالموقف عصيب والدّيان شديد العقاب .
وأنبّه هنا إلى أمر هام وهو أنّ علماء عصرنا الذين ترجموا لابن تيمية وابن القيم وكذلك  المحققين الذين تولوا إخراج تراثهما المكتوب ، لم يشيروا لا من قريب ولا من بعيد إلى حادثة إحراق كتبهما . وتفرّد بذكر هذه الحادثة صاحب مقال فك الشيفرة وأمثاله من الذين يلقون أوهامهم هنا وهناك في (الإنترنت) ، وهم ليسوا من أهل العلم بل وغير معروفين .وليس لهم أي مستند أو برهان لما ذكروه وافتروه!!
والأمير له بعض الكتب والرسائل ، لا يوجد في أي منها تعريض بشيخ الإسلام أو بغيره . 
وبعد مطالعتي لتراث الأمير عبد القادر لم أقف على شيء يدل على نفور الأمير من ابن تيمية. ولكنني وقفت على بعض النصوص ، التي كتبها السيد أحمد بن محيي الدين الحسني الأخ الأصغر للأمير عبد القادر وتلميذه النجيب وهو صوفي المشرب أيضًا (وهو من أصفياء العلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي)، هي أقوى في الدلالة وأظهر من تلك التي اعتمد عليها أدعياء العداوة بين الرجلين ؛
1ـ جاء في كتاب (نثر الدر وبسطه) لأحمد بن محيي الدين الحسني (وهو مطبوع سنة 1324هـ) في الصفحة 102 : (( .. ثمّ إنّ مما يُستغرب منه ويُتعجّب ما كنتُ سمعته من بعض طلبة وقتنا ، وهو أنّ العلاّمة المحقق الشيخ ابن تيميّة رحمه الله تعالى ألّف كتاباً حاول فيه تعليل المسائل الفقهيّة التي عجز فحول العلماء عن تعليلها ، واستنبطَ لها جميعها تعليلات مقبولة ، فاستبعدتُ ذلك منه كل البعد ، وعددته من الأشياء المحالة أو الشبيهة بالمحال ، إذ لا يمكن للإنسان أن يلتمس لتلك الأشياء تعليلاً مقبولاً إلاّ أن يكون بقوة كشفيّة أو ملكة وهبيّة . فلربما يصحّ ذلك لمن أطلعه الحق تعالى على ما هنالك وتخرج وقتئذ عن كونها تعبّديّة ..)) انتهى
إذن فالسيد أحمد الأخ الأصغر للأمير وتلميذه المخلص إذا أورد اسم شيخ الإسلام قال عنه : ((العلاّمة المحقق الشيخ)) ثمّ يقول ((رحمه الله تعالى)) ، مع أنّ الكلام الذي سيسوقه إنما هو في معرض الرد والمخالفة ، فهل يمكن أن يُفهم من كلامه أنّه من ألدّ أعدائه؟
وانظروا إلى ما قال الهيتمي بحق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عندما سُئل عنه فأجاب بقوله : ((ابن تيمية عبدٌ خذَلَه الله وأضلّه وأعماه وأصمّه وأذله وبذلك صرّح الأئمة الذين بينوا فساد أحواله وكذب أقواله)).انتهى [انظر فتاوى الهيتمي ص114].
بمقارنة بسيطة بين كلام السيد أحمد الحسني وبين كلام الهيتمي يستطيع العاقل أن يميّز بين من هو مبغضٌ وعدوّ ، وبين من يحترم الآخر مع مخالفته له في المذهب الفقهي . ومِِنْ ثَمَّ يستطيع القول إنّ الهيتمي مبغضٌ وعدوٌ لابن تيميّة ، ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يقول ذلك أبداً عن السيد أحمد ، وغرضي من هذا أن موقف السيد أحمد هو بالضرورة يعبّر عن موقف أخيه وأستاذه الأمير عبد القادر .
2ـ وجاء في كتاب السيد أحمد بن محيي الدين الحسني (نُخبة ما تُسرُّ به النواظر) وهو مخطوط موجود عندي ، وقد قدَّم له العلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي ؛ يقول السيد أحمد في الصفحة 173 
: (( .. وما أحسن قول العلاّمة محمد بن أبي بكر المعروف بابن القيّم الدمشقي الحنبلي في وصف الحور العين في نونيّته المشهورة رحمةُ الله عليه ....)) .انتهى ، ثم أورد (32) بيتاً منها .
أهذا وصف الأعداء الألداء بعضهم لبعض؟! وابن القيّم هو من أخص تلاميذ ابن تيميّة ووارث منهجه .
إذن أستطيع أن أرى من خلال هذين النصين أن من زعم أنّ الأمير يكره ابن تيميّة وابن القيم هو متخرّص ومتكلّم بغير علم ولا تقوى .
وللفائدة فإن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله لم يكن مكروهاً من قِبَل العلماء ولا الناس ولا المتصوفة ؛ لا في عصره ولا بعد ذلك ، وإنما كان له بعض المنافسين الذين حاولوا أن ينالوا منه ، ولكن هذا لم يكن له أي أثر عند الناس ، وفقهاء المذاهب الأربعة المتأخرون نقلوا عنه واستشهدوا بكلامه في كتبهم ؛ ولم يظهر التحامل على ابن تيمية والتعريض به على نحو عريض إلاّ في هذا العصر وذلك لأسباب أظن أنني غير محتاج إلى ذكرها في هذا المقام . والشيء نفسه يُقال بحق ابن القيّم رحمه الله.
وإنني أشهد أنني رأيت أناساً من المتصوفة ، بل ومن غلاتهم يقفون على قبر الشيخ ابن تيمية في دمشق خلف مشفى التوليد الجامعي وفي حرم كلية طب الأسنان القديمة ، ومدخل رئاسة جامعة دمشق ، ويقرؤون له الفاتحة كما هي عادتهم إذا زاروا القبور . (وقبره مع قبر صاحبيه) هي القبور الوحيدة المتبقّية من مقابر الصوفية! (المقبرة التي دُفن فيها ابن تيمية اسمها مقابر الصوفية) .
والآن سآتي على بيان فساد الادعاء الثاني ، وهو توهّم أن الأمير أحرق كتب ابن تيمية .
إن شيخ الإسلام لم يتعرّض فيما أعلم لتأليف جزءٍ خاص في الرد على ابن عربي ، وإنما هو ذكره في فتاويه ورسائله خلال حديثه عن انحرافات الصوفية . وكان يذكر عباراته التي في (فصوص الحكم والفتوحات) وينتقدها ويصفها بما تستحق من الضلال إلى الكفر ، ولكنّه لم يتعرّض لتكفير شخص ابن عربي مباشرة ، بل انظروا ماذا قال عنه في الفتاوى : ((..المَقَالَةُ الأُولَى مَقَالَةُ ابنِ عَرَبِيٍّ صَاحِبِ فُصُوصِ الحكم. وَهِيَ مَعَ كَونِهَا كُفْرًا فَهُوَ أَقْرَبُهُم إلَى الإِسلامِ لِمَا يُوجَدُ فِي كَلامِهِ مِنْ الكَلامِ الجَيِّدِ كَثِيرًا وَلأَنَّهُ لا يَثبُتُ عَلَى الاتِّحَادِ ثَبَاتَ غَيرِهِ بَل هُوَ كَثِيرُ الاضْطِرَابِ فِيهِ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ قَائِمٌ مَعَ خَيَالِهِ الوَاسِعِ الَّذِي يَتَخَيَّلُ فِيهِ الحَقَّ تَارَةً وَالبَاطِلَ أُخرَى . وَاَللَّهُ أَعلَمُ بِمَا مَاتَ عليه)) انتهى.[مجموع الفتاوى 1/141]
وقال : ((وَهُوَ قَوْلُ بَقِيَّةِ الاتِّحَادِيَّة  ِ لَكِنَّ ابنَ عَرَبِيٍّ أَقْرَبُهُم إلَى الإسلام وَأَحسَنُ كَلامًا فِي مَوَاضِعَ كَثِيرَةٍ فَإِنَّهُ يُفَرِّقُ بَينَ الظَّاهِرِ وَالمَظَاهِرِ فَيُقِرُّ الأَمرَ وَالنَّهيَ وَالشَّرَائِعَ عَلَى مَا هِيَ عَلَيهِ وَيَأْمُرُ بِالسُّلُوكِ بِكَثِيرِ مِمَّا أَمَرَ بِهِ الْمَشَايِخُ مِن الأَخْلاقِ وَالعِبَادَاتِ وَلِهَذَا كَثِيرٌ مِن العِبَادِ يَأخُذُونَ مِن كَلامِهِ سُلُوكَهُم فَيَنتَفِعُونَ بِذَلِكَ وَإِن كَانُوا لا يَفقَهُونَ حَقَائِقَهُ وَمَن فَهِمَهَا مِنهُم وَوَافَقَهُ فَقَد تَبَيَّنَ قَولَهُ)) . انتهى [مجموع الفتاوى 1/ 196]وفي الجزء الثاني من مجموع الفتاوى ص464 : ((وإنما كنتُ قديماً ممن يُحسن الظن بابن عربي ويُعظّمه : لِمَا رأيت في كتبه من الفوائد مثل كلامه في كثيرٍ من "الفتوحات" ، و"الكُنْه"( ) ، و"المحكم المربوط" ، و"الدرة الفاخرة" ، و"مطالع النجوم" ، ونحو ذلك . ولم نكن بعد اطلعنا على حقيقة مقصوده ، ولم نطالع الفصوص ونحوه ، وكنا نجتمع مع إخواننا في الله نطلب الحق ونتبعه ، ونكشف حقيقة الطريق، فلما تبيّن الأمر عرفنا نحن ما يجب علينا ...))  ثمّ ذكرَ طامّات من أقوال ومعتقدات غلاة الصوفية الفلاسفة وختمها بقوله : ((وهذه المعاني كلها هي قول صاحب الفصوص (يعني ابن عربي) والله تعالى أعلم بما مات الرجل عليه ، والله يغفر لجميع المسلمين والمسلمات ، والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ، الأحياء منهم والأموات {ربّنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلاً للذين آمنوا ربنا إنك رءوف رحيم})). انتهى [مجموع الفتاوى2/ 469]
فهل في هذا الكلام ما يحمل على الحقد على ابن تيميّة؟ وهل في كلام ابن تيمية أي رائحة شدّة وتعسّف أو حقد على ابن عربي؟ 
وروى الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء في ترجمة ابن عربي ، قال : وقد حكى العلامة ابن دقيق العيد شيخُنا أنه سمع الشيخ عز الدين ابن عبد السلام يقول عن ابن العربي : ((شيخ سوء كذّاب ، يقول بقدم العالم ولا يحرِّم فرجاً)).انتهى
وقال تقي الدين السبكي : ((ومَنْ كان مِنْ هؤلاء الصوفية المتأخرين كابن عربي وغيره ، فهم ضُلال جهالٌ ، خارجون عن طريقة الإسلام ، فضلاً عن العلماء)). انتهى . قال ذلك في باب الوصية من شرح المنهاج ونقله الكمال الدَّميري والتقي الحصني .  
إننا إذا قارنا بين ما قاله الإمام العز بن عبد السلام أو السبكي وأبو حيان الأندلسي والبقاعي وغيرهم في ابن عربي وبين ما قاله ابن تيميّة ، تبيَّن لنا كم كان الإمام ابن تيميّة متلطفاً في العبارة ، ورعاً في الوصف مع الجرأة في بيان الحق ودحض الباطل . والشيء نفسه يُقال بحق ابن القيّم .
إذن فإحراق كتب هؤلاء أولى من إحراق كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم!
ومع ذلك أقول للذين يصرّون بغير حق على اتهام الأمير بحرق كتب ابن تيميّة وابن القيّم .
هل تدرون أين وُجِدَت كُتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية؟ وهل تدرون أين كانت تُحفظ وتتعهد بالرعاية ؟ إلى أن يسّر الله طبعها ونشرها . 
*لقد وُجد مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية بتمامه تقريباً في دمشق ، موطنِ الأمير عبد القادر ومكان نفوذه وسلطته ، في المكتبة الظاهريّة غير البعيدة عن دار الأمير عبد القادر! فكيف يزعمون أنه أحرقها؟
أم أنهم سيقولون إنها فاتته ، إذن ماذا كان يحرق؟!* وكيف لم يستحوذ عليها كما ادّعى السائح التركي ، مع أنها تحت يده في دمشق؟
وإليكم ما قاله الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن العاصمي ، في مقدّمة مجموع الفتاوى المطبوع ، قال : ((إن أباه الشيخ عبد الرحمن العاصمي الحنبلي رحمه الله بدَأَ بجمع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة في نجد سنة 1340 هـ(انتبه للتاريخ) فوجد منها ثلاثة مجلّدات عند الشيخ محمد بن عبد اللطيف ثمّ قال :" وكانت نجدٌ وما زالت ـ بحمد الله ـ أسعد الأقاليم بالانتفاع بمؤلّفات شيخ الإسلام ، وتداولها وتدريسها" 
*[طبعاً هذا الكلام بعد وفاة الأمير عبد القادر وقبل قصّة الشيخ نصيف مع السّائح التركي فتنبَّه!]*
ثمّ استخرَج من مكتبة الحرم المكي عدداً منها ؛ كما تحصّل على مسائل من بعض العلماء الأفاضل .  وأمّا فَرَحُه الكبير فقد كان عندما عَثَرَ في المكتبة الظّاهريّة بدمشق على الكمّ الأكبر من الفتاوى قال :" .. ثمّ تصفّحتُ ((المجاميع)) وهي تزيد على (150) مجموعة ، وقد اشتَمَلَت على مسائل ونبذٍ لا توجد في غيرها ، وهي بخطوط قديمة ، وفيها من خطّ شيخ الإسلام بيده ما يزيد على (850) صحيفة . ومن تلك المجاميع ((مجموعة مسودة)) كلّها بخطّه ، لا يوجد شيء منها في المكاتب ، ولا غيرها عدد صفحاتها ( 664).."
ويتابع الحديث عن بحثه في المكتبات الأهليّة (الخاصّة) بدمشق فيقول : " فوجدتُ عند الشيخ حسن الشطي كتابين في الوقف ضمن مجاميع لشيخ الإسلام ، وعند محمد حمدي السفرجلاني مسائل في التراويح والإمامة وغيرها ..وعند أحمد عبيد وإخوانه مسائل ..." .انتهى  انظر مقدّمة مجموع الفتاوى بقلم الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن العاصمي النجدي الحنبلي.
*إذن بعض كتب شيخ الإسلام كانت في بلاد الحرمين قديماً ، ولكن عُثر على معظم تراثه في دمشق! حيث كان يعيش الأمير عبد القادر ، وحيث كانت دار الكتب الظاهرية التي أنشأها ومدّها بالمخطوطات والكتب أحدُ ألمع تلامذة الأمير عبد القادر والمقرّبين منه إنه الشيخ طاهر الجزائري السمعوني السَّلَفي ، والأمير كان يمدّه بالمال والمخطوطات ، ومعظم المخطوطات التي كانت عند الأمير أعطاها للشيخ طاهر ، والمكتبة الظاهرية أُسِّسَت سنة 1879م يعني قبل وفاة الأمير بخمسة أعوام . والشيخ طاهر يُجلّ الأمير كثيرًا ورثاه بمرثيّة من أبدع ما قيل.*
*والذي أرشد الشيخ عبد الرحمن العاصمي إلى مجموع فتاوى ابن تيميّة ، هو الأمير عبد المجيد حفيد الأمير عبد القادر ، الذي كان أمينًا للمكتبة الظاهرية قرابة أربعين سنة! وللفائدة فإن الأمير عبد المجيد هو الذي كان يقدم التسهيلات للشيخ المحدّث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله ، أثناء وجوده في المكتبة الظاهرية . وكان الأمير عبد المجيد يأخذ برأي الإمام ابن تيمية في بعض المسائل! 
وبالمناسبة فإن هواة الطعن في الرجال بالتشهي يتّهمون الشيخ طاهر الجزائري بالماسونية*!
إذن على طريقتهم فإنّ الماسون هم الذين حافظوا على تراث شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية! وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .
أعتقد أن في هذا القدر من التوضيح والبيان كفاية لمن يريد الحق .
وفي المشاركة القادمة إن شاء الله سأبدأ بالرد على التهم والتخرصات التي ساقها صاحب فك الشيفرة الجزائريّة . وسأجعل الرد مقسمًا على حلقات أتناول فيها التهم واحدة إثر أخرى . 
والحمد لله ربّ العالمين
خلدون بن مكّي الحسني
للبحث صِلةهناك ملف منسق يمكن تحميله من المرفقات

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل هذه السلسلة هي نتاج مداخلتك  عبر قناة المستقلة ؟

----------


## فريد المرادي

الأخ الكريم خلدون الحسني الجزائري : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وحياكم الله في هذا الموقع مفيداً لإخوانك ، مستفيداً منهم ، بورك فيك ...

وأرجو من إدارة الموقع السماح له بطرح ما عنده حول موضوع الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، وللعلم فإن الأخ خلدون من أحفاد الأمير ، وهو صاحب كتاب (_ إلى أين أيها الحبيب الجفري ؟ ! )_ ، وقد كانت له مشاركة متميزة عبر قناة " المستقلة " قبل شهور حول حياة الأمير عبد القادر ...

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

السلام علييكم ورحمة الله
أخي عبد القادر الحلقات التي سأنشرها إن شاء الله بدأت بكتابتها منذ أشهر ، أي قبل مشاركتي في قناة المستقلة
وأشكر الأخ فريد المرادي على لطفه واهتمامه.

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيكم أستاذي لي ملاحظة حول صياغة بعض الحجج حيث يغلب عليها الطابع النظري المنطقي البرهاني بعيدا عن استقراء الواقع التاريخي فمثلا استدلالكم على نفي التضييق على كتب شيخ الاسلام بكون التضييق لم يطل كتب الامام السبكي مع انهما يقولان بنفس المقولة في الاتحادية فبما أن السبكي كان نقده أشد من نقد بن تيمية و السبكي لم تصادر كتبه و لم يضيق عليها اذن كتب ابن تيمية لم يضيق عليها و معلوم أن استعمال البرهان المنطقي في دراسة التاريخ يفضي الى كوارث لأنه يفيد العلم بالامكان الذهني للشيء فقط لا وقوعه خارجا و هو ما يلمس في قضيتنا لأن كل من تابع الاشارات التاريخية حول مسار كتب شيخ الاسلام يلمس التضييق الذي مورس عليها من مختلف العصور من لدن شيخ الاسلام الى عهد قريب و كون غيره ممن هو محل تعظيم من غلاة المتصوفة و الأشاعرة و المقلدة قد انتقد مثل ما انتقده هو لا يعني ان كل رؤوس هؤلاء-بله عوامهم- قد أحاطوا به علما و من أحاط منهم به علما فقد يكتمه ككتمان أهل الكتاب لتناقض انكارهم للحق مع تصديق كتبهم و كتب ائمتهم له أو يعرض عنه أو يتأول له و قد وقع امثالها في التاريخ كثيرا  كالتي حكاها شيخ الاسلام نفسه أثناء كلامه عن الفتن بين الحنابلة و الأشاعرة و تضييق هؤلاء على أولئك ثم لما ابرز لهم كلام الامام الأشعري وجد موافقا لما يقوله الحنابلة و معبرا عنه بكلام أفضل من كلام الامام الموفق و غيره ...بل و الواقع التاريخي قد يشهد بان كثيرا من القوم كانوا يضيقون على كتب شيخ الاسلام و يرغبون في كتب الامام ابن القيم مثلا مع أنهما يصدران من مشكاة واحدة فلو طبقنا البرهان المنطقي في التأريخ لقلنا أن الامام ابن القيم يعادي ابن عربي كشيخه ابن تيمية و الامام ابن القيم كانت كتبه مرغوبة عند الطوائف و لم يضيق عليها اذن كتب شيخ الاسلام لم يضيق عليها أو يقال مثلا أن الامام ابن عابدين كان يعظم شيخ الاسلام و الامام بن عبد الوهاب لم يخرج عن ما خطه شيخ الاسلام اذن الامام ابن عابدين كان يعظم دعوة الامام بن عبد الوهاب....و هكذا ..

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

الأخ ابن الرومية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، وشكرًا لمشاركتك الواضح فيها أنك تقرأ بإمعان ونصيحتك على الرأس والعين.
وجوابًا على ماذكرت ؛ أقول : كلامك صحيح فيما يخص إثبات الوقائع التاريخية بالاستدلال النظري المنطقي، وهذا ما أميل إليه وأعتمده. وأنا لم أعتمد في ردي لدعوى إحراق كتب ابن تيمية والذي هو موضوع بحثي على البرهان النظري الفلسفي!
والمثال الذي ضربتُه إنما كان بعد إنتهائي من الرد العلمي العملي الملموس الذي يثبت بطلان تلك الحادثة، وكان جوابًا على الذين أوجدوا تلك التهمة بالطريقة النظرية البحتة ، فأجبتهم في نهاية كلامي بمثل ما افترضوا!
إذن الذين يتهمون الأمير بحرق كتب ابن تيمية هم الذين يستعملون التوهم أو الربط النظري الفلسفي ، في إثبات حدث تاريخي هام لم يذكره أحد من المؤرخين أو العلماء!!!
وأما أنا فلم أستعمل ذلك الأسلوب أبدًا في نفي ذلك الحدث . والبحث أمامك يا أخي!
وأنا لم أتطرّق لموضوع التضييق على كتب شيخ الإسلام ، وليس هذا غرض بحثي ، وإنما أخاطب الذين افترضوا تلك الحادثة بالتوهم المحض حين زعموا دون أي مستند ولو منطقي أنه يلزم من مقولة السائح التركي العجيبة ـ والتي ليس فيها أي ذكر لابن تيمية أو ابن القيّم ـ أنّ المقصود بالكتب المحرقة كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيّم!!! فأخبرتهم أنه يلزمهم بحسب طريقة تفكيرهم أن يصرفوا ذلك الفهم إلى كتب السبكي أو البقاعي أو الآخرين ، فهي أقرب للاستدلال النظري، وهذا مرفوض طبعًا!
وأما أنا فلا أعتمد   إلاّ   على الأدلة الواضحة والروايات الثابتة في إثبات أي واقعة تاريخية.
وإذا سمحت لي أخي الكريم ووسعني صدرك الرحب إن شاء الله ، فإنني أجد كلامك في الحديث عن مسألة التضييق على كتب ابن تيمية يعتمد على الاستدلال النظري المنطقي! فأنت لم تأت بأي شاهد أو بيّنة تاريخيّة تثبت أنّ القوم أو غيرهم كان يضيّق على كتب ابن تيمية!
والواقع المشاهد يثبت أنّ كتبه كانت موجودة ومتوافرة ولم تُفقد ، بدليل أنّ العلماء المتأخرين عنه على مختلف مذاهبهم نقلوا عنه من كتبه ، وكذلك بدليل وجود عدة نسخ من كتبه بين أيدي الناس في دمشق حيث مقام ابن عربي وأتباعه ، كما ذكر الشيخ العاصمي في مقدمة الفتاوى ، بل وأكثر من ذلك بقاء جزء كبير من كتبه بخطه هو ، يعني حتى نسخته الأصلية محافظ عليها ، والذي أودعها في المكتبة الظاهرية هو الشيخ طاهر الجزائري تلميذ الأمير وبعلمه وحضوره وهو في حينها صاحب النفوذ الأكبر في الشام!!!  
وأنا لم أقرأ لأحد من علماء الإسلام المتأخرين ما يفهم منه التضييق على كتب ابن تيمية . طبعًا لا أزعم أنني استقصيت هذا الأمر بسعة.
ولكن أستطيع أن أقول مبدئيًا: إن جميع الوقائع الثابتة واليقينية التي تفيد العلم ، تثبت خلاف ما تقول! فما رأيك؟ 

وأعود إلى صلب بحثي في هذه الحلقة ، فأقول إن الزعم بأن الأمير عبد القادر أحرق كتب ابن تيمية ، هو زعم باطل ولا يستند إلى مستند علمي صحيح ولا إلى مستند نظري منطقي .
وأضم صوتي إليك أخي ابن الرومية فأقول إنّ الذين يثبتون تلك الحادثة التاريخية وغيرها من الوقائع التاريخية إنما يُحْدِثون في تاريخنا كوارث تفضي إلى مالا تحمد عقباه دنيا وآخرة .

أرجو أن أكون قد فهمت كلامك على الوجه الذي أردتَه، وأرجو أن أكون أوضحت لك المسألة... بارك الله فيك ، والسلام عليكم.

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

الأخ الكريم : خلدون مكي الحسني
أهلًا بك أخًا لنا في الله في هذا المجلس الطيّب المبارك ...
وشكر الله لك إيرادك هذه المعلومات الهامَّة؛ ففيها مايستحق التأمل والنظر والإعتبار ...
ونحن معك متابعون، ومنتظرون الحلقات القادمة ...

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

وفقك الله

لا يوجد ملف في المرفقات

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

شكرًا للأخوين غالب وسراج على مشاركتهما ، وبارك الله فيكما

ويمكنكم التحميل من هذا الرابط:

http://www.djelfa.info/dj_img/emir_abdelkader.doc

----------


## الطاهر عمر الطاهر

أحسن الله إليك يا "سي خلدون" مقال ينبئ عن دراية واسعة بتراث الأمير
لكن قولك:



> ...وأنا أقرأُ في كتاب المواقف ؛ الذي نَسَبه الشيخ محمد نصيف للأمير!(وليس له)...


كيف توصلت إليه

----------


## توبة

صحيح ليت الأستاذ الفاضل خلدون يفيدنا أكثر بهذا الخصوص.



> وأما وحدة الوجود والمواقف، فبعضهم يقطع بنسبته إليه، ولحفيده الأمير "خلدون مكي الحسني" مقال بعنوان: إظهار المعارف في تبرئة الأمير عبد القادر من كتاب المواقف، وأخبرني أنه يعد كتابا في هذا الشأن (فقد استشكلت عليه بعض إشكالات في مراسلة لي معه تثبت -إن صحت- نسبة المواقف إلى الأمير؛ ففنَّدها)


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...40&postcount=2

وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمد المبارك

الاستاذ الفاضل خلدون الحسني حفظه الله .
السلام عليكم و رحمةالله وبركاته 
استاذي الفاضل :
انتم عقدتم هذا الموضوع لمناقشة ما ورد في مقال "كاتب الموضوع" من سردٍ لبعض مقالات اهل العلم و المؤرخين بشأن الامير عبدالقادر الجزائري
و  بالتالي فإن "كاتب الموضوع" يجد نفسه مدعواًّ للنقاش العلمي في هذا الموضوع ـ شاء هو ذلك أم أبى ـ .
=================== 
و لكن تقديراً لفضلكم فإنِّي سأرجئ أي مداخلة لي في الموضوع  حتى تنتهون من مشاركاتكم النافعة بإذن الله .
و لذلك فإنِّي أرجو تقديراً لعلمكم و فضلكم ألاَّ يشطَّ بنا النقاش عن جادة البحث العلمي الموضوعي  الى "الشخصنة" المرفوضة في مثل هذا المنتدى العلمي فإنَّها حيلة من لا دليل معه ، او التعصب الأسري البعيد عن ميزان العدل والانصاف .

============================

كما ارجو ان نسلك منهجاً علمياً واضحاً ، فعلى سبيل المثال هل كتاب "المواقف" للأمير عبدالقادر فنحتج به ـ له أو عليه ـ ، أم أنَّه منحول و منسوبٌ اليه فنربأ بأنفسنا عن التشبُّع به .
و في المقابل فلتعلم استاذي الفاضل اني ـ كغيري من روَّاد هذا المنتدى  ـ من احرص الناس على الذب عن اي شخصية مسلمة سليمة المعتقد .
=========================
و لذلك  فإني أجعل القُرَّاء الكرام حكماً عدلاً بيننا ـ ولا أراكم إلاَّ كذلك فاعلين ـ ، فمتى ما قامت البينة للقرَّاءالكرام ـ على عدم صحة ماورد في الموضوع عن اولئك الاعلام من نسبة الامير عبدالقادر الى الحلول و الاتحاد و التصوف المذموم ، و كذلك الماسونية او التخذيل عن مواجهة المستعمر في بلاد الشام ـ فإني ارجع عن كل ما نقلتُه عنهم ، بل و التزم بأن أراسل المنتديات المنشور فيها الموضوع لحذفه ، متى ما اتخذ النقاش الطابع العلمي الرصين الذي يليق بكم  .

بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم .

محبكم : "كاتب الموضوع"  
.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله في الأستاذ خلدون - الذي شرفنا في بيته - . وفي الأستاذ محمد المبارك . ورأيي أن ينتهي أ/ خلدون من تعقيبه ؛ ثم نستمع لرأي أ / المبارك . بعدها كلُ قارئ يدلي بدلوه ، بعدل وعلم .
وفق الله الجميع لما يُحب ويرضى ..

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أستاذي الكريم لقد كثر الحديث عن كتاب "المواقف" هل هو مما خطته أنامل الأمير عبد القادر - رحمه الله- أم أن الكتاب منسوب اليه  ؟
ما لمسته من حديثك  عبر قناة المستقلة أنك تنفي نسبة الكتاب للأمير جملة وتفصيلا أو أن الكتاب فيه بعض كلام الأمير ولكن ليس كل مافيه هو له .
وعند رجوعي الى ماقاله الأستاذ الكبير الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله - حفظه الله وأطال عمره -
يقول :"  ومن أشهر مؤلفات الأمير كتاب ( المواقف ) الذي يقع في ثلاثة مجلدات , وكان الأمير قد استغرق في التصوف منذ حجّه , وقد اختلى في غار حراء أثناء مجاورته . وفي دمشق كانت له خلوة يتعبد فيها . وفي آخر سنواته ازداد تعمقاً في هذا الباب , وكان يطالع أمهات كتب التصوف ومنها الفتوحات المكية وفصوص الحكم لابن العربي , الذي يعده شيخه الأكبر . ويبدو أنه قد تأثر به كثيراً في ( المواقف ) إذ بناها على نظريات شيخه , حسب العارفين بهذا الفن . , , , وكتاب ( المواقف ) يضم 372 موقفاً , وقد طبع مرتين أولاهما كانت في عهد ابنه محمد , اي سنة 1911 . وقد قدم الأمير كتابه بعبارات صوفية مغرقة ووشح ذلك بمقامة أدبية -خيالية عن معشوقة تشبه معشوقة ابن الفارض . وكل موقف من مواقفه تقريباً يبدأ بآية ذات معنى توحيدي أو صوفي , ثم يأخذ في شرح الآية شرحاً صوفياً يتغلب عليه الفكر الباطني الذي يعبر عنه بالأسرار والغيبة عن الشهود , وطالما عرّ ض الأمير بأهل الرسوم وعلماء الظاهر الذين لا يدركون أسرار الوجود ولا الحقيقة الإلهية . , , , وقد أورد عدداً من المرايا التي حدثت له , وجاء بأخبار و ( مواقف ) حدثت له , يقظة أو مناماً منذ كان في الجزائر , ولا سيما منذ حج ثانية . يقول الأمير في المقدمة : " هذه نفثات روحية , وإلقاءات سبوحية , بعلوم وهبية , وأسرار غيبية , من وراء طول العقول , وظواهر النقول , خارج عن أنواع الاكتساب , والنظر في كتاب , قيدتها لإخواننا الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا , , ," . ومن الواضح أنه كتب المواقف "لإخوانه" الصوفية أو الذين لهم استعدادات صوفية , مؤمنين بمبادئ أهل الباطن ذوي اللقاءات السبوحية , , , .
آمن الأمير بوحدة الوجود تبعاً لشيخه ابن عربي . وهو يتمنى أن يكون إيمانه كإيمان العجائز . 
ومما يذكر أن الناشر للمواقف اعتمد على عدة نسخ . منها نسخة الأمير بخط يده . وقوبلت على نسخة جمال الدين القاسمي التي كانت بدار الكتب الظاهرية , ثم نسخة عبد الرزاق البيطار ( وهو صديق الأمير وتلميذه ) وكانت على هذه النسخة تعاليق بخط الأمير نفسه .

تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي للدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله الجزء السابع 

وحسبنا أن نذكر أستاذي الكريم أن الدكتور أبالقاسم سعد الله- وفقه الله- قد قضى ربع قرن يجمع مادة كتابه ( تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي) , داخل البلاد وخارجها في المكتبات الأوربية والأمريكية , فضلاً عن العربية والإسلامية كما ذكر هو ذلك في مقدمته , والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة فقد ذكر في سلسلته (أبحاث وآراء في تاريخ الجزائر الجزء الثاني أنه عثر على النسخة المسروقة من كتاب تحفة الزائر في مآثر الأمير عبد القادر واخبار الجزائر ) .
يقول الدكتور :" وقد استمر بحثي عنها في كل المظان الممكنة : دمشق والاسكندرية واسطانبول وباريس , وهي البلدان التي تردد عليها المؤلف والتي يوجد فيها منم يهمه موضوع الكتاب , وكانت النتائج دائماً مخيبة للأمل , ولكن اليأس لم يتطرق إلى البال , وزاد حماسي للبحث أن الطبعة الثانية للكتاب التي صدرت بعناية الدكتور ممدوح حقي لم تقدم نقداً ما لقضية النسخة المسروقة , , , وفي زيارتي إلى اسطانبول بتاريخ أغسطس 1970 , تمكنت من الاطلاع على نسخة مخطوطة من كتاب ( تحفة الزائر . . .) في احدى مكتبات اسطانبول .
والدكتور سعد الله لا يتكلم جزافاً في المسائل التاريخية ومن قرأ أبحاثه يعلم حقيقة ما نقول , , , 
فهو عندما تكلم عن كتاب المواقف وأثبت نسبته للأمير ذكر معه أن الكتاب قوبلت نسخته على نسخة جمال الدين القاسمي التي كانت بدار الكتب الظاهرية , ثم نسخة عبدالرزاق البيطار وكانت على هذه النسخة تعاليق بخط الأمير نفسه . 
يقول سعد الله :" إننا نرجح أن" عودة" الأمير إلى التصوف بتلك الصفة التي تدعو للدهشة كانت هروباً من محاولات استعماله في أدوار لم ير الفرصة سانحة للقيام بها , وقد كانت له همة قعساء ومروءة شماء أيضاً . فرأى أن خير ما يبتعد به هو اللجوء إلى الفتوحات المكية وفصوص الحكم لابن عربي , وغيرها من كتب الحقيقة الصوفية , , , وكثيراً ما وجدناه في ( المواقف ) يردد عبارة معينة , وهي أنه كان في حالة مشاهدة فصعق فكلمه الله وقال له : إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا , وكان يحصل له , كما أخبر , بعد الرجوع إلى الحس , فرح وبشارة .
وجاء في( المواقف) الأول قوله : " إن الله قد عودني أنه مهما أراد أن يأمرني أو ينهاني أو يبشرني أو يحذرني أو يعلمني علماً . . . إلا ويأخذني مني مع بقاء الرسم , ثم يلقي إليّ ما أراد بإشارة آية كريمة من القرآن , ثم يردني إليّ فأرجع بالآية قرير العين ملآن اليدين , ثم يلهمني ما أراد بالآية ". 
وحسبي أني قد أحلتك إلى مليئ ,, والله أعلم

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

أيها الإخوة السلام عليكم
أولاً ؛ أشكر الأخ الشيخ سليمان على ترحيبه ولطفه ، وأنا أوافقك الرأي .

وثاثيًا ؛ أقول للأخ محمد المبارك : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وهذه مبادرة طيبة منك. وتصريحك بأنك إذا ظهر لك الحق ستعدل إليه وترجع عن الخطأ لهو مما يبشّر بالخير ، وهذا هو الظنّ بك . وأنا ألتزم بهذا أيضًا! 
وأنا لم أفهم ما تقصده من قولك ((الشخصنة)) في هذا المقام! فالشخصنة مثل "الأنسنة" أي جعل الشيء كالأشخاص أو كالإنسان . 
وأما حديثك عن التعصب الأسري ، فهل لمست في الحلقة الأولى شيئًا من ذلك؟ 
أرجو أن لا يُعوَّل على هذه المسألة ، ولا يخاطبني بها أحد ، فهي كما قلتَ حيلة من لا دليل معه!
ولو أنني يا أخي وجدتُ في مقالك إحالات إلى العلماء أو المؤرّخين الذين نقلتَ عنهم ما كتبت ، لكان ردّي موجهًا إليهم! ولكنني لم أجد أي إحالة سوى إحالة إلى كلام د. عبد الجليل التميمي ودون ذكر المصدر ، ومع ذلك فإنّ الكلام الذي نقلته عنه لم تقف عنده ، وإنما ذهبت تبني عليه أشياء أخرى ، لذلك وجدتني مضطرًا للرد على كلامك.أقول لك هذا لتعلم أنه لا يوجد أي شيء شخصي بيني وبينك ، فاطمئن .
والموضوع علمي بحت لا دخل للعواطف فيه ، وأعتقد أنّك لمست من الحلقة الأولى أنني ملتزم بجادة البحث العلمي لا أحيد عنها ، وهذا هو طبعي ومذهبي .
وأمّا ما ذكَرْتَه عن كتاب المواقف . فيا أخي أنا ملتزم بمنهج علمي واضح . وعندما استشهدت بكتاب المواقف ، كان ذلك من باب إلزام القائلين بصحة نسبته إليه بما فيه . فكل من يقول بأن الأمير هو مؤلّف المواقف يلزمه ضرورة أن يقبل احتجاجنا عليه به .
وأمّا أنا فأنفي أن يكون الأمير مؤلّف ذلك الكتاب ، لذلك لا يُحتج عليّ بما فيه .
وهذا ميزان علمي صحيح .
وأرجو منك يا أخي أنّك إذا وجدت في كلامي أيّ شدة أن تتقبلها بصدر رحب من أخيك، فطبيعة الكتابة النقدية كما تعلم جافة ، بل إنّ الكتابة بحد ذاتها فيها جفاف إذا لم تكن تسمع أو ترى الكاتب ، وأنت تعلم من خلال تصدّيك للكتابة في الرجال وذكر مثالبهم والمؤاخذات عليهم ، طبيعة الكلام النقدي فمثلك أدرى به. وأنا إن شاء الله إذا رددتَ عليّ بعلم لن أغضب لنفسي ، فأرجو أن لا تغضب أنت أيضًا لنفسك ، وليكن غضبنا جميعًا لله وحده . وفي الحقيقة فإنّ ردّي ليس موجهًا إليّك ، وإنما هو لمجموع من تكلّم في عرض الأمير .
وأما الحاكم على ما نقول فهو العلم والميزان العلمي بثوابته وقواعده ، وأما المحكّمين فهم أهل العلم وطلاّبه من القرّاء الكرام ، أما عموم القرّاء ففيهم قليل ممن لا يُلتفت إلى حكمه ، وأنت رأيت كيف بدأ بعضهم (في ملتقى أهل الحديث) يرد بكلام لا يمت إلى العلم أو الأدب والأخلاق بصلة ، بل ويستقوون بكلام أهل البدع والضلال علينا ، وذلك على مرأى من المشرفين! .

ثالثًا ؛ أقول للأخ عبد القادر : نعم ، الأستاذ أبو القاسم سعد الله أستاذ كبير ومؤرّخ راسخ القدم
وأنا أعتمد على الكثير من تحقيقاته وأعماله.
ولكن يا أخي علينا أن نفرّق بين ما يحقق فيه الأستاذ ، وبين ما ينقله نقلاً فقط ، دونما أي تحقيق في الموضوع!
فمثلاً الكلام الذي نقلتَه عنه بخصوص كتاب المواقف ، ينقله الأستاذ سعد الله بحروفه من الصفحة الأولى لكتاب المواقف ، وهذا الكلام من إنشاء الجهة القائمة على الطبع! 
والأستاذ سعد الله لم يبحث في هذا الموضوع ، وإنما اكتفى برواية ما قاله طابعو الكتاب (الذين لم تُعرف شخصياتهم إلى اليوم!!) ، وما ذكره من تحليل لأسباب انتقال الأمير إلى هذا النوع من التصوف إنما هو مبني على قراءته لكتاب المواقف . وبالطبع فإنّ كل من يقرأ كتاب المواقف سيقول مثل ذلك أو أكثر .
على كل حال الحديث عن كتاب المواقف سيأتي في حلقة مستقلة ، فأرجو عدم فتح هذا الموضوع إلى حينها ، لأنني لن أتمكن من الإجابة عن الأسئلة بعد اليوم .
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أيمن أحمد ذوالغنى

حيا الله أخانا الحبيب الفاضل د. خلدون بن مكي الحسني
طبيب الأسنان الجراح البارع، وطالب العلم الجاد المحقق..
وإن مشاركتك في الألوكة لهي إثراء للموقع ولمجلسه العلمي،
فلا تحرمنا من بحوثك وفوائدك...
وجزيت خيرًا على هذه المادة الطيبة التي تنبئ عن شخصية علمية أصيلة،
وعناية بالتحقيق والتوثيق..
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم إلى المزيد..

----------


## زكرياء توناني

وفَّقكم الله للهدى ... وفي انتظار ما تُسفر عنه المناقشات العلمية الهادئة .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

حيّاكم الله وبيّاكم أخي أبا أحمد ، الأستاذ أيمن ذو الغنى
 شكرًا لحسن ظنكم بي
وأسأل الله أن يسددني وإيّاكم.


وأشكر الأخ زكرياء التوناني على مشاركته
وإن شاء الله تكون المناقشات هادئة ، وتسفر عن خير.

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

الأخوين الكريمين الطاهر عمر الطاهر ، وتوبة ؛ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد ، وإن شاء الله يأتيكم بحث مستقل في موضوع كتاب المواقف .
وشكرًا لمشاركتكم ، ولطفكم .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحلقة الثانية 
نُشر في الكثير من المواقع الإسلامية!! مقال للأخ (محمد المبارك) بعنوان ((فك الشفرة الجزائريّة وفتح الأيقونة الباريسيّة)) والقارئ للعنوان يظن أنه سيطلع على خفايا ووثائق تكشف شيئًا عن السياسة في الجزائر وفرنسة ، ولكن سرعان ما يتلاشى هذا الظن عندما يجد القارئ نفسه أمام مقال يترجم للأمير عبد القادر فحسب!! ولكن أيّ ترجمة؟ إنها ترجمة غير مسبوقة ولا يُقرُّ الكاتب عليها ، فهي وإنْ بدأَتْ بذكر شيء من مآثره ومزاياه ، إلاّ أنها في صلبها لا تُبقي للأمير أي خصلة حميدة إلاّ جرّدته منها ، وألصقت به خصال السوء . 
كل ذلك دون ذكر أي مصادر أو مراجع أو إحالات لكتب أو علماء . اللهم ما كان من ذكر لأقوال بعض رجال الماسون ولكن أيضًا دون ذكر المصادر والإحالات!
وإذا راجعنا تاريخ تلك الحقبة ، وترجمة الأمير عبد القادر في كتب المغاربة والمشارقة الذين عاصروه أو كانوا قريبًا من عصره ، وهم بالعشرات ، فسنجد خلاف ما ذكره صاحب المقال!
وتحت إلحاح الكثير من الإخوة والأساتذة الكرام ، كتبتُ ردًا على ذلك المقال ، أُبيّن فيه ما وقفتُ عليه في كتب العلماء والمؤرّخين من الحقائق والوثائق ، وذلك لتجلية الموضوع وإظهار الحقيقة.
وتشمل حلقات الرد على بعض التوضيحات التاريخية والتراجم ، إضافة إلى دفع الشُّبه والاتهامات .
وأنا في ردي هذا إنما أنطلق من مبدأ الذَّب عن أعراض المسلمين الذي أُمِرْنا به ، فلا يجوز لي وأنا أرى ظلمًا واقعًا بأحدٍ من المسلمين ـ أيًّا كان مذهبه ـ وأعلم أنه بريء منه ، أن أسكت عنه أو أتجاهله . لا يجوز هذا لي ولا لغيري أبدًا ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ((كل المسلم على المسلم حرام : دمه وماله وعرضه)) . [وعِرْضُ الرجل : موضع المدح والذم فيه] .
وأنطلق من قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في الصحيح : [((انصر أخاك ظالماً أو مظلومًا)) . فقال رجل يا رسول الله أنصره إذا كان مظلومًا أفرأيت إذا كان ظالمًا كيف أنصره؟ قال : ((تحجزه أو تمنعه من الظلم فإن ذلك نصره))]
وأنا ـ إن شاء الله ـ في بحثي هذا سأنتصر للأمير عبد القادر (المظلوم) والذي انتقل إلى الدار الآخرة فلا يستطيع أن ينتصر لنفسه ، وسأنصفه وأدافع عن عرضه بالحق . وذلك لأنني على اطّلاع جيد على تاريخ حياته وسيرته وآثاره . وهو في حياته لم توجه إليه أي تهمة من هذه التهم الجديدة!!
وسأنصر الأخ محمد المبارك والإخوة الخائضين في هذا الموضوع بإبداء النصح لهم ، وذلك بعرض الحقائق والبيّنات التي لم يقفوا عليها ، وأدعوهم إلى الاعتماد على الحقائق عوضًا عن الظنون. والاطمئنان لأقوال المسلمين العدول ، والانصراف عن الأخذ بأقوال غيرهم وخصوصًا الماسون .
يقول الله عزَّ وجلّ :{وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ بِغَيْرِ مَا اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُّبِينًا}[الأحزاب:58] 
ويقول تعالى : {إِذْ تَلَقَّوْنَهُ بِأَلْسِنَتِكُم  ْ وَتَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِكُم مَّا لَيْسَ لَكُم بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَتَحْسَبُونَهُ هَيِّنًا وَهُوَ عِندَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمٌ}[النور:15]
وإذا وجد الأخ محمد المبارك في خطابي شدّة فليعلم أنني لا أضمر له في نفسي بغضًا أو كرهًا ، وإنما خاطبته بلهجة النقد العلمي فحسب ، وقد ترفّقت به كثيرًا ، مع أنه في مقاله لم يترفّق بالأمير ، ولم يترك فضيلة إلاّ جرّده منها ، ولم يدع نقيصة إلاّ ووصمه بها ، حتى إن القارئ لمقاله ليظن نفسه أمام أبشع شخصية عرفتها الإنسانية .
وأرجو أن تجد كلماتي عنده وعند الذين خاضوا خوضه ، صدرًا سليمًا ، وقبولاً حسنًا . وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرشدنا جميعًا إلى سواء السبيل وصراطه المستقيم ، وكلي أمل ألاّ نصل إلى آخر حلقات هذا البحث إلاّ وقد آب الأوّابون وانصلح الحال . 
فأقول مستعيناً بالله العظيم :
يقول الأخ محمد المبارك في مقاله (فكّ الشفرة): ((ومما حُفِظ عن الأمير خلال تلك الحوارات قوله :" لو كان العالم يسمعني لجعلت من المسلمين والمسيحيين إخوةً ولعملنا معاً من أجل إرساء السلام في العالم"ولعلَّ هذه الجملة كانت هي البروتوكول الذي انتهجه فيما بعد الأمير و التزم به كلالالتزام)).انتهى
يقول مما حُفظ! طيِّب ، مَنْ حفظه لنا يا أخي؟ سمِّ لنا العلماء المسلمين الذين حفظوا هذه المقولة كما ذكرتها! وأين أوردوها؟ 
ويبدو أنّ الأخ كاتب المقال لم يتنبّه إلى أمر هام وهو أنه أمام جملة شرطية مبدوءة بأداة الشرط [لو]! وهي : حرفُ امتناعٍ لامتناع ، أي تدلُّ على امتناع الجواب لامتناع الشرط!!! ففي قولكَ : (لو درسَ لنجح) امتناعُ النجاح لامتناعِ الدَّرْس!
إذن عندما يقول الأمير : ((لو أصغى إليَّ المسلمون والنصارى لرفعت الخلاف بينهم))
فالذي يُفهم من هذا الكلام امتناع رفع الخلاف بين المسلمين والنصارى لامتناع إصغائهم!
فكيف تكون هذه الجملة منهجًا يلتزمه الأمير وهي ممتنعة؟!!
وللعلم فإنّ هذه المقولة أوردها عدّة أشخاص في الإنترنت وكل واحد منهم يأتي بها في صيغة مختلفة عن الأخرى ، وذلك لأنهم ينقلونها بالمعنى أو مترجمة عن لغات أخرى . ولكن أغرب ما رأيت في نقل هذه المقولة هو ما كتبه (عبد الحق آل أحمد) ؛ ولا أدري إن كان هذا اسمه الحقيقي ؛حيث قال :" قال الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري:(( لو أصغى إلي المسلمون و النصارى، لرفعت الخلاف بينهم، ولصاروا إخوانا، ظاهرا و باطنا، ولكن لا يصغون إلي)).اهـ من [ذكرى العاقل و تنبيه الغافل:ص/107]". انتهى
والغرابة في هذا النقل أنّ كاتبه ينقله هذه المرة من مصدره الأصلي وهو رسالة ((ذكرى العاقل وتنبيه الغافل)) للأمير عبد القادر الجزائري . ولكنّه نقَلَه بعد أن سلخه عن سياق الكلام ، فحذف ما سبقه وما لحقه لكي يُظهر العبارة بوجهٍ يساعده على ما يريد . ومِنْ ثَمَّ حَكَمَ على الأمير بأنه يدعو إلى المؤاخاة مع النصارى!!! 
وأقول : إنّ رسالة (ذكرى العاقل) هي رسالة كتبها الأمير عبد القادر إلى علماء فرنسة يدعوهم فيها إلى الإسلام ؛ وقد بدأها بالكلام على ضرورة إعمال النظر وترك التقليد ، ثم بيّن فضل العلم والعلماء ، وبيان انقسام العلم إلى محمود ومذموم ، ثم بيّن فضل العلم الشرعي ، وتحدث عن ضرورة إثبات النبوة التي هي منبع العلوم الشرعية ، وتحدث عن قصور المكذبين للأنبياء ، وبرهن لهم أن سيدنا محمدًا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم هو خاتم الأنبياء ، ثم تحدث عن الكتابة وضرورة التصنيف . 
وبالطبع فإن هذه الرسالة موجهة إلى غير المسلمين وطريقة الخطاب فيها تراعي حال المخاطبين من أهل الكتاب ، كما أمرنا الله تعالى في قوله :{ادْعُ إِلِى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ} [النحل:125] .
فينبغي على القارئ لها أن يستحضر هذا الأمر ، ولا ينظر إليها بوصفها رسالة إلى علماء المسلمين في بيان عقيدة المؤلف! هذا أولاً
وأمّا ثانيًا ؛ فهذه الرسالة المطبوعة إنما هي الترجمة العربية للنص الفرنسي المترجم عن الأصل العربي!
فيجب على القارئ لها أن يدرك أنّ الألفاظ التي صيغت بها ليست من إنشاء المؤلِّف (الأمير) وإنما هي ألفاظ المترجِم لها من الفرنسية ، وكذلك المعاني هي ما فهمه المترجِم من النص الفرنسي!
وكذلك يجب أن يدرك أنّ النص الفرنسي أيضًا صِيْغَ على النحو الذي فهمه المترجم الفرنسي من النص العربي! 
إذن نحن أمام نصّ تعرّض لشيء من التشويه عندما تُرجِمَ من العربية إلى الفرنسية وكذلك عندما تُرجِمَ من الفرنسية إلى العربية!!
ليس هذا فحسب وإنما يجب على القارئ أن يعلم أنّ النص الفرنسي الموجود هو نصٌّ محرّف!! والفرنسيون يخفون الأصل العربي الذي كتبه الأمير بخطّه ، ولا يروّجون إلاّ للنص الفرنسي أو النص العربي المترجم عن الفرنسي.
وهذا الذي أقول ليس ظنًا أو تخمينًا ، وإنما عندي دليل عليه . فقد ذكر محمد باشا في كتابه (تحفة الزائر) قصة هذه الرسالة فقال : ((إنّ علماء باريس تذاكروا في علماء الإسلام المشاهير ، وانتهى بهم الحديث إلى ذكر الأمير ومؤلفاته التي اتصلت بأيديهم ومواعظه التي كان يلقيها على من يجتمع به منهم ، وأجوبته على أسئلتهم التي كانوا يبعثونها إليه ، فوقع اتفاقهم على أن يثبتوا اسمه في ديوان العلماء من كلِّ أُمّة وملّة من أهل القرون الماضية ، فأثبتوه وكتبوا إليه يخبرونه بذلك فكتب إليهم رسالةً ضمّنها علومًا جمّة ذَكرَ في خطبتها ما نصّه : (((الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم النبيين ، ورضي الله تعالى عن العلماء العاملين ، أمّا بعد : فإنه بلغني أنّ علماء باريس كتبوا اسمي في ديوان العلماء ، ونَظَموني في سلك العظماء ، فحمدت الله على ستره عليَّ حتى نظر عباده بالكمال إليّ ؛ وقد أشار عليَّ بعض المحبين منهم أن أكتب إليهم بعض الرسائل ، فكتبتُ هذه العجالة، وسميّتها "ذكرى العاقل وتنبيه الغافل" ورتبتها على مقدمة وثلاث أبواب...إلخ))).انتهى
هذا هو الأصل العربي الذي افتتح به الأمير رسالته ، وللأسف ليس لدينا إلاّ هذا الجزء الذي نقله محمد باشا . وإذا قارناه بما كُتبَ في الرسالة المطبوعة باللغة العربية المترجمة عن الفرنسية وجدنا أنه حتى في هذه الافتتاحية الصغيرة (خمسة أو ستة أسطر) وقع حذفٌ وزيادة وتحريف للنص الأصلي!!
وإليكم النص المطبوع والمنشور (المحرّف) : (()الحمد لله ربّ العالَمين . ورضي الله تعالى عن العالِمين. أما بعد : فإنه بلغني أن علماء بريز . وفّقهم العليم الحكيم العزيز . كتبوا اسمي في دفتر العلماء . ونظموني في سلك العظماء . فاهتززت لذلك فرَحا . ثم اغتممت ترَحا . فرِحت من حيث ستر الله عليّ . حتى نظر عبادُه بحسن الظن إليّ . واهتممت من كون العلماء استسمنوا ذا ورم . ونفخوا في غير ضرم . ثم أشار عليّ بعض المحبين منهم بإرسال بعض الرسائل إليهم . فكتبتُ هذه العجالة للتشبه بالعلماء الأعلام . ورميت سهمي بين السهام .
فتشبهوا إن لم تكونوا منهمُ ***** إن التشبه بالكرام رباحُ
وسميتُ هذه الرسالة (ذكرى العاقل . وتنبيه الغافل) ورتبتها على مقدمة وثلاثة أبواب وخاتمة ...إلخ()) . انتهى
إنّ كل قارئ يقظ وسليم الصدر ، سيرى بوضوح الفوارق الكثيرة بين النصين (الأصلي والمحرّف)!!
لقد حذف المزور الصلاة على النبي بدايةً ـ التي وصفه فيها الأمير بخاتم النبيين لأنّ الرسالة تتضمن إثبات نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه خاتم النبيين ـ ، ثمّ حذف كلمة العلماء العاملين ، ووضع مكانها كلمة العالِمين!! ، ثم غير كلمة باريس فجعلها باريز ، وأضاف جملةً كاملة فيها دعاء وثناء على علماء باريس أتى بها مسجوعة ، وبعد ذلك حذف المزوّر الجملة التي حمِد اللهَ فيها الأمير ، ووضع مكانها جملاً ليس فيها معنى الحمد ، ثم أضاف كلامًا وشعرًا ، وكل ذلك ليس له وجود في كلام الأمير!! 
حتى بيت الشعر جاء بصيغة غير الصيغة المعروفة والتي لا تخفى على الأمير الشاعر!وهي :
فتشبهوا إن لم تكونوا مثلَهمْ*****إن التشبه بالكرام فلاحُ
وسيدرك القارئ الفطن أنّ المحرّفين للنص الأصلي هم من المستشرقين الفرنسيين أو من عملائهم من نصارى الشرق (لبنان) بخاصة! (وأعني بذلك أنّه كان بحوزتهم النص العربي الأصلي يستعملون ألفاظه ومبانيه ، في صياغة النص المحرّف).
وللعلم فإنّ النص المترجم إلى العربية طُبِع أوّل مرة في لبنان دون ذكر اسم الناشر أو دار النشر!!
وقبل أن أنقل لكم كامل الصفحة التي اقتُصّت منها تلك العبارة . سأنقل لكم بعض الجمل والعبارات التي وردت في رسالة الأمير حتى تكونوا على شيء من الاطلاع على فحوى هذه الرسالة.
(والرسالة مطبوعة وأنا أدعو الجميع لقراءتها بأنفسهم) .
قال الأمير عبد القادر في مقدمة الرسالة في معرض حثّ علماء فرنسة (والغرب) على إعمال عقولهم لكي يصلوا إلى الدين الحق : ((اعلموا أنه يلزم العاقلَ أن ينظر في القول ولا ينظرَ إلى قائله ، فإن كان القول حقًا قبِلَه سواء كان قائله معروفًا بالحق أو الباطل ، فإنَّ الذَّهب يُستخرج من التراب والنرجسَ من البصل والتِرياقَ من الحيّات ويُجْتنى الورد من الشوك ؛ فالعاقل يعرفُ الرجال بالحق ولا يعرف الحقَّ بالرجال)).انتهى[ص5] ، ثمّ قال : ((والمتبوعون من الناس على قسمين ، قسمٌ عالمٌ مُسْعِدٌ لنفسه ومسعدٌ لغيره وهو الذي عرف الحق بالدليل لا بالتقليد ودعا الناس إلى معرفة الحق بالدليل لا بأن يقلّدوه ، وقسمٌ مُهلِكٌ لنفسه ومهلك لغيره وهو الذي قلَّد آباءَه وأجداده فيما يعتقدون ويستحسنون وتَرَكَ النَّظرَ بعقله ودعا الناسَ لتقليده ، والأعمى لا يصلح أن يقود العميان ؛ وإذا كان تقليد الرجال مذمومًا غيرَ مرضيّ في الاعتقادات فتقليد الكُتب أولى وأحرى بالذم ، وإنّ بهيمةً تُقاد أفضل من مقلِّدٍ يَنْقَاد . وإن أقوال العلماء والمتدينين متضادّةٌ في الأكثر واختيارُ واحد منها واتِّبَاعُه بلا دليل باطلٌ لأنّه ترجيحٌ بلا مرجِّح فيكون مُعارَضًا بمثله)).انتهى[ص6ـ7] ؛ وفي معرض كلامه على فضل العلم والعلماء قال : ((ويُدرَكُ شرفُ العلم مطلقًا من حيث هو علمٌ بشيئين ، أحدهما شرف الثمرة والثاني قوة الدليل . وذلك كعلم الأحكام الدينية الشرعية وعلم الطب ، فإن ثمرة علم الدين السلامة في الدارة الآخرة وهي الحياة الأبدية . وثمرة الطب السلامة في الدنيا وهي سلامة بدنية منقطعة . فيكون علم الدين أشرف لأنه سببٌ لسلامة أبدية لا تنقطع)).انتهى[ص22] ؛ وقال : ((وأشرفُ العلوم النافعة معرفةُ الله تعالى ومعرفة حكمته في أفعاله وفي خلق السموات والأرض وما فيهما وما بينهما)).انتهى[ص33] ؛ وفي معرض كلامه عن الفرق بين الإنسان وغيره من المخلوقات قال : ((ولما كان المقصود الأعظم من خلق الإنسان هو معرفة خالقه وعبادته أكرمَ اللهُ الإنسان وميّزه بصفة أخرى أشرفَ من الكل وهي العقل ، فبه يعرف الإنسان خالقَه ويدرك المنافع والمضار في الحال والمآل)).انتهى[ص35ـ36] ؛ وفي معرض نقده لعلماء فرنسة قال : ((وقد اعتنى علماء افرنسا ومن حذا حذوهم باستعمال العقل العملي وتصريفه فاستخرجوا الصنائع العجيبة والفوائد الغريبة فاقوا بها المتقدمين وأعجزوا المتأخرين ، رقوا بها أعلى المراقي ، وحصل لهم بها الذكر الباقي ، فلو استعملوا مع هذا العقلَ النظري في معرفة الله وصفاته وفي معرفة حكمته في خلق السموات والأرض وما يلزم للإله من الكمال وما يتقدس عنه من النقص وما يمكن في حقّه أن يفعله وأن لا يفعله لكانوا حازوا المرتبة التي لا تدرك والمزية التي لا تُشرَك ، ولكنهم أهملوا استعمال هذه القوة النظرية حتى إنهم لا يُسمَع منهم لها ذاكر ولا يعثر عليها في كتبهم ناظر)).انتهى[ص40] ؛ وقال : ((وأقلّ أحوال من يقصد بعلم النجم الاطلاعَ على المغيبات أنه خوض في فضول لا ينفع ، فإن المقدورَ واقعٌ والاحتراز منه غير ممكن ، وأحكام النجوم ظنٌ خالصٌ والحكم بالظن حكمٌ بجهل)).انتهى[49] ؛ وقال ((اعلموا وفّقكم الله أنَّ العقل وإن بلغ من الشرف والاطلاع على حقائق الأشياء ما بلغ فثَمَّ علوم لا يصل إليها ولا يهتدي إلى الاطلاع عليها إلاّ بتصديق الأنبياء واتباعهم والانقياد إليهم)).انتهى[ص50] ؛
وقال : ((فالذي يدعو الناس إلى التقليد المحض مع عزل العقل جاهل ، والمكتفي بمجرد العقل عن العلوم الشرعية مغرور ، فإياكم أن تكونوا من أحد الفريقين وكونوا جامعين بينهما ، فإن العلوم العقلية كالأغذية والعلوم الشرعية كالأدوية ، وقلوب الخلق كلها مرضى ولا علاج لها إلاّ بالأدوية التي ركّبها الأنبياء ، وهي وظائف العبادات ، فمن اكتفى بالعلوم العقلية تضرر بها كما يتضرر المريض بالغذاء . كما وقع لبعض الناس فإنهم قالوا الإنسان إذا حصل له المعقول وأثبتَ للعالم صانعًا وصل إلى الكمال المطلق فتكون سعادته على قدر علمه وشقاوته على قدر جهله ، وعقلُه هو الذي يوصله إلى هذه السعادة . وإيّاكم أن تظنوا أنّ العلوم الشرعية مناقضةٌ ومنافرةٌ للعلوم العقلية ، بل كلُّ شيء جاء عن الأنبياء مما شرعوه للناس لا يخالف العقول السليمة ؛ نعم يكون في شرائع الأنبياء ما تستبعده العقول لقصورها عنه ، فإذا عرفتْ طريقَه عرفتْ أنه الحقُّ الذي لا ينبغي العدول عنه . مثاله في شرع الإسلام الذهب والفضة فإن الشرع يمنع من اختزانهما من غير إعطاء بعضها للفقراء والمساكين ، ويمنع من اتخاذ الأواني للأكل والشرب منها ، ويمنع من بيع الذهب بالذهب والفضة بالفضة بزيادة ، فإذا قيل لإنسان أعطِ بعضها للفقراء وإلاّ تُحرق بالنار! يقول أنا تعبت وجمعتُها فكيف أعطيها مَنْ كان نائمًا مستريحًا هذا خارج عن العقل؟ وإذا قيل له لا تأكل ولا تشرب في أواني الذهب والفضة وإلاّ تُحرق بالنار! يقول أنا أتصرف في ملكي ولا ينازعني فيه أحدٌ فكيف أُعاقب على التصرف في ملكي هذا خارج عن العقل؟ وإذا قيل له لا تبعْ الذهب بالذهب ولا الفضة بالفضة بزيادة وإلاّ تُحرق بالنار! يقول أنا أبيع وأشتري بِرِضًا مني ومن الذي أتعامل معه ولولا البيع والشراء لخربت الدنيا وتعطلت المنافع هذا شيء خارج عن العقل. وكلامه هذا صحيح فإن العقل غير مدركٍ للعقاب على هذه الأمور ، فيحتاج العقل إلى التعريف ، فيُقال له الحكمة التي خلق الله الذهبَ والفضة لأجلها هي أنّ قِوامَ الدنيا بهما وهما حجران لا منفعة في أعيانهما إذ لا يرُدَّان حرًّا ولا بردًا ولا يُغذيان جسمًا ، والخلق كلهم محتاج إليهما من حيث أنّ كل إنسان محتاج إلى أشياء كثيرةٍ في مطعمه وملبسه ، وقد لا يملك ما يحتاج إليه ويملك ما يستغني عنه كمن يملك القمح مثلاً وهو محتاج إلى فرس ، والذي يملك الفرس قد يستغني عنه ويحتاج إلى البُرّ فلا بدّ بينهما من معاوضة ولابُدَّ من تقدير العِوَض إذ لا يعطى صاحب الفرس فرسَه بكل مقدار من البُر ، ولا مناسبة بين البُر والفرس حتى يُقال يُعْطَى منه مثلَه في الوزن أو الصورة فلا يدري أن الفرس كم يسوى بالبُر فتتعذر المعاملات في هذا المثال وأشباهه . فاحتاج الناس إلى متوسط يحكم بينهم بالعدل فخلق الله الذهب والفضة حاكمين بين الناس في جميع المعاملات ، فيُقال هذا الفرس يسوى مئة دينار وهذا القَدر من البُر يسوى مثلَه ؛ وإنما كان التعديل بالذهب والفضة لأنه لا غرض في أعيانهما وإنما خلقهما الله لتتداولهما الأيدي ويكونا حاكمين بالعدل ، ونسبتهما إلى جميع الأموال نسبة واحدة ، فمن ملكهما كأنه ملَكَ كلَّ شيء ، ومن ملك فرسًا مثلاً فإنه لا يملك إلاّ ذلك الفرس ، فلو احتاج إلى طعام ربما لم يرغب صاحب الطعام في الفرس لأنّ غرضه في ثوبٍ مثلاً فاحتيج إلى ما هو في صورته كأنه ليس بشيء وهو في معناه كأنه كل الأشياء . والشيء إنما يستوي نسبته إلى الأشياء المختلفات إذا لم تكن له صورة خاصّة ؛ كالمرآة لا لون لها وتحكي كل لون . فكذلك الذهب والفضة لا غرض فيهما وهما وسيلتان إلى كل غرض ؛ فكل من عمل فيهما عملاً لا يليق بالحكمة الإلهية فإنه يُعاقب بالنار إن لم يقع السّماح)).انتهى[54ـ57] .
وفي معرض كلامه على إثبات النبوّة واحتياج كافة العقلاء إلى علوم الأنبياء قال : ((وإذا ثبت أنّ اللهَ تعالى فاعلٌ مختار لا عِلّةٌ موجبة وثبت أن إرسال الأنبياء ممكن غير محال في حقه ، وجاءت الأنبياء بما يصدقهم من المعجزات الخارقة للعادة لزم تصديقهم)).انتهى[ص65] ؛ ثم قال : ((ولو أن قائلاً قال إن هذا الإبريق تكوّن بنفسه من غير قصد قاصدٍ حكيم ، ولا فعلِ فاعلٍ بل اتفق تكوُّنه بنفسه كما اتفق تشكل هذه القطعة بهذا الشكل الخاص من غير قصد قاصد حكيم ولا جعل جاعل ، لشهدت الفطرة السليمة بأن هذا القول باطل محال ؛ ومتى ثبت القول بالفاعل المختار ثبتَ حدوث العالم ، ومن عرف هذا سهل عليه معرفة النبيّ)).انتهى[ص67] ؛ وقال : ((فإذا قال قائل إن هذا المنقول عنهم (يعني الأنبياء) خرافات وكذب! فنقول له ما بال الناس لا ينقلون نقلاً متواترًا عن غير الأنبياء مثلَ ما نقلوا عن الأنبياء؟)).انته  [ص68]
وقال : ((وأساس الديانة وأصولهُا لا خلاف فيها بين الأنبياء من آدم إلى محمد ، فكلّهم يدعون الخلقَ إلى توحيد الإله وتعظيمه واعتقاد أن كل شيء في العالم صُنعه . وإلى حفظ النفس والعقل والنسل والمال ، فهذه الكلّيات الخمس لا خلاف فيها بين الأنبياء ، وجميعُ الشرائع متفقة عليها ، وحاصلها يرجع إلى تعظيم الإله والشفقة على مخلوقاته ، وطريان النسخ على هذه الكلّيات الخمس مُحال ، وإنما النسخ يمكن في الشرائع الوضعية ، وهي الأشياء التي يجوز ويصح أن لا تكون مشروعة ، دون الأحكام العقلية كتوحيد الإله وما ذكرنا معه من الكلّيات)).انتهى[ص71] .
والآن إليكم النص الذي وردت فيه عبارة الأمير التي يُراد من اجتزائها وتدليسها الطعن فيه بغير حق. وقد وردت في معرض احتجاجه على النصارى بأن سيدنا محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين قال : ((والنسخُ في الحقيقة ليس هو إبطال وإنما هو تكميل....واليهود هم الذين اعتدوا في السبت فمسخهم الله قردةً وخنازير . وقال المسيح ما جئتُ لإبطال التوراة بل جئتُ لأكملها ، قال صاحب التوراة "النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين والأنف بالأنف والجروح قصاص" وأنا أقول "إذا لطمك أخوك على خدّك الأيمن فضع له خدك الأيسر. وجوابُ النصارى لليهود هو جواب المسلمين للنصارى ، والذي قاله المسيح قاله محمد ، فإنه قال "ما جئتُ لأُبطل الإنجيل والتوراة وإنما جئتُ لأكملهما . ففي التوراة أحكام السياسة الظاهرة العامة ، وفي الإنجيل أحكام السياسة الباطنة الخاصة ، وأنا جئتُ بالسياستين جميعًا ، جئتُ بالقصاص {وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ } وهو إشارة إلى السياسة الظاهرة العامة ، وجئتُ بالعفو {وَأَن تَعْفُواْ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى}{خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ} وهو إشارة إلى السياسة الباطنة الخاصة . وهذا دليلٌ على أنّ محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتم النبيين ؛ لأن النبوّة حكمةٌ ، والحكمةُ إمّا عملية أو علمية أو جامعة بينهما ، وحكمة موسى كانت عمليةً لاشتمالها على تكاليفَ شاقة وأعمال متعبة ، وحكمة المسيح كانت علمية لاشتمالها على التجرد والروحانيات والتصوف المحض ، وحكمة محمدٍ جامعةٌ بينهما ، فلا يجيءُ نبيٌّ بعده غير المسيح فإنه ينزل ثانيًا إلى الأرض لأنّ الذي يجيء بعد محمد إن كانت حكمته عملية فموسوي وإن كانت حكمته علمية فمسيحي ، وإن كانت جامعة بينهما فمحمدي ، فقد انختمت عليه النبوّة بالضرورة . فالدين واحدٌ باتفاق الأنبياء ، وإنما اختلفوا في بعض القوانين الجزئية ، فهم كرجالٍ أبوهم واحد وأمهاتهم متعددة ؛ فتكذيب جميعهم أو تكذيب البعض وتصديق البعض قصورٌ ؛ ولو أصغى إليَّ المسلمون والنصارى لرفعتُ الخلاف بينهم ولصاروا إخوانًا ظاهرًا وباطنًا ، ولكن لا يصغون إليّ لِمَا سبق في علم الله أنه لا يجمعهم على رأي واحد ؛ ولا يرفعُ الخلافَ بينهم إلاّ المسيح عند نزوله ولا يجمعهم لمجرَّد كلامه مع أنه يحيي الموتى ويبرئُ الأكمه والأبرص ، ولا يجمعهم إلاَّ بالسيف والقتل ، ولو جاءَني مَنْ يريد معرفة طريق الحق وكان يفهم لساني فهمًا كاملاً لأَوصلته إلى طريق الحق من غير تعب لا بأن يُقلّدني بل بأن يَظْهَرَ الحقُّ له حتى يعترف به اضطرارًا.
وعلوم الأنبياء من حيث خطابهم للعامة دائرةٌ على ما يصلح الناس في معاشهم ومعادهم ، وما جاؤوا ليجادلوا الفلاسفة ولا لإبطال علوم الطب ولا علوم النجم ولا علوم الهندسة وإنما جاؤوا باعتبار هذه العلوم على وجهٍ لا يناقض التوحيد ، ونسبة كل ما يحدث في العالم إلى قدرته وإرادته سبحانه ..)).انتهى[ص75ـ78] .
هذا ما قاله الأمير عبد القادر ، والقارئ يرى بوضوح الاختلاف الكبير بين إيراد تلك المقولة ضمن سياقها ، وبين سلخها عن سياقها! . فالأمير يتحاور مع العلماء النصارى ويبيّن لهم الحقائق بطريقة تتناسب مع طبائعهم وتفكيرهم ، فضرب لهم المثل بداية باليهود وكيف اعترضوا على النصارى وأنكروا نبوّة المسيح ، ورفضوا مبدأ النسخ والتكميل في الشرائع .. إلى غير ذلك من الاعتراضات . ثم ذكّرهم بما ردّت به النصارى على اليهود! ثم قال لهم لقد اعترضتم على المسلمين بمثل ما اعترض عليكم اليهود ، ونحن نجيبكم بمثل ما أجبتم اليهود! فإذا كنتم تعدّون أنفسكم على الحق وأنّ ما رددتم به على اليهود حق ، فيلزمكم من ذلك أن تقبلوا ردّنا عليكم وتُقِرّوا بأنّ الإسلام هو آخر الشرائع وأنّ محمدًا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم خاتم الأنبياء . ولا يليق بكم أن تعترضوا علينا بما اعترض به اليهود عليكم ، لأنكم في ردّكم عليهم بيّنتم بطلان أصل اعتراضهم .
والقارئ يلاحظ أن الأمير لم يقل : لو أصغى إليّ المسلمون واليهود!! وإنما قال والنصارى ، إذن نحن لسنا أمام فكرٍ يدعو إلى توحيد الأديان أو إزالة الفوارق بين المسلمين والكافرين ، كما يتوهّم البعض ، وإنما نحن أمام محاورة يُجْرِيها مسلمٌ مع أهل الكتاب من النصارى حصرًا ـ لأنّهم تعرّضوا لمثل ما تعرّض له المسلمون ـ يحاولُ فيها إلزامهم بالقواعد العقلية التي استندوا إليها في صراعهم مع اليهود . 
ومع ذلك أعود فأقول إنّ العبارة ليس فيها الإشكال الذي يظنه البعض . فالجملة صدّرها الأمير بحرف الشرط (لو) ، وهو كما يعرف دارسو العربية : حرفُ امتناعٍ لامتناع ، أي يدلُّ على امتناع الجواب لامتناع الشرط!!! ففي قولك : (لو درسَ لنجح) امتناعُ النجاح لامتناعِ الدَّرْس!
إذن عندما يقول الأمير : ((لو أصغى إليَّ المسلمون والنصارى لرفعت الخلاف بينهم))
فإنّ العربي يفهم من هذا الكلام امتناعَ رفعِ الخلاف بين المسلمين والنصارى لامتناع إصغائهم!
ومع ذلك فإنّ الأمير أوضح العبارة كي لا تلتبس على أحد ، فقال : ((ولكن لا يُصغون إليّ لِمَا سبق في علم الله أنه لا يجمعهم على رأي واحد ؛ ولا يرفعُ الخلافَ بينهم إلاّ المسيح عند نزوله ولا يجمعهم لمجرَّد كلامه مع أنه يحيي الموتى ويبرئُ الأكمه والأبرص ، ولا يجمعهم إلاَّ بالسيف والقتل)).انتهى 
فهل يبقى بعد هذا البيان أي غموض في العبارة؟ لقد قرر الأمير ما استقرّ في عقيدة كل مسلم أنّ النصارى ـ في مجموعهم ـ لن يصغوا إلى المسلمين ولن يعترفوا بالإسلام إلاّ بعد نزول المسيح عليه السلام ، ليس هذا فحسب ، بل إنهم حتى بعد نزول المسيح لن يستعملوا عقولهم ولن يصغوا بآذانهم وقلوبهم ، وإنما سيدفعهم المسيح إلى ذلك بالسيف والقتل!!
فهل في هذا الكلام أي مطعن في عقيدة الأمير الإسلامية؟! .
وما كان الأمير ليتودد إلى النصارى ولو ظاهرًا ، وهو عندما كان في أَسْرِهم وفي متناولهم ، وسمع من بعض أعيانهم ورجالاتهم كلامًا ينتقصون فيه دين الإسلام ، كتبَ كتابًا يرد فيه عليهم ووضع له عنوانًا جريئًا قويًا لا يهابُ فيه أحدًا منهم مع أنه يعلم أنه تحت سلطانهم ، ولكنّه الإيمان الراسخ بالله وحده، والعزّة بدين الإسلام ، والقوة في الدفاع عن هذا الدين . وعنوان الكتاب : 
[المقراضُ الحادّ لقطع لسان منتقص دين الإسلام بالباطل والإلحاد] ؛وهو مطبوع
وحتى لا أدع أيّ مجال للمشككين أقول : لقد صرّح الأمير عبد القادر ـ بكل اطمئنان وبأوضح بيان ـ بعقيدته في اليهود والنصارى وذلك في رسالته الجوابية إلى مفتي الشام السيد محمود أفندي الحمزاوي ، الذي سأله عن بعض الطوائف والأديان . وقد أثبتَ هذه الرسالة محمد باشا في تحفة الزائر وهي من آخر رسائل وفتاوى الأمير!! ؛ جاء فيها : ((... وأمّا قولك أنّ منطوق الآية الشريفة في سورة الحج أنّ المشركين ليسوا هم النصارى([1]) .. الخ . فاعلم أنّ النصارى هم أتباع المسيح عليه السلام، وأُمَّته ممن كان تابعًا للمسيح قبل ظهور محمد عليه السلام فهو من أفضل الخلق وأعلاهم درجة ، وبعد ظهور محمد عليه السلام مَنْ آمن به فله أجران ويحشر مع الناجين الآمنين ومَنْ كفرَ بما جاء به محمد من النصارى وغيرهم فيُسمّى كافرًا لا مشركًا ، إلاّ من قال في المسيح عليه السلام أنه ابن الله ومن اليهود في عُزير أنه ابن الله فهو مشرك والنصارى الحقيقيون هم الذين يعتقدون أن المسيح عليه السلام روحُ اللهِ وكلمتُه ألقاها إلى مريم العذراء البتول عليها السلام وأنه رسول الله إلى بني إسرائيل بشرعٍ ناسخ لبعض شرع موسى عليه السلام والإنجيل المُنزّل عليه كلام الله تعالى حقيقةً لا مجازًا . وفِرَقُ النصارى واعتقاداتهم المختلفة أنتَ أعلم بها فلا نطيل الكلام بذكر مذاهبهم وفِرَقهم . وبالجملة فالنصارى أجهل الناس بالمعقول والإلهيات . والكفرُ : إمّا كفر إنكار ، وهو أن يكفر بقلبه ولسانه ، وإما كفر جحود وهو أن يعرف الحق بقلبه ولا يقرّ بلسانه ، وإما كفر عناد وهو أن يعرف بقلبه ويقر بلسانه ولا يدين به ، وكفر نفاق وهو أن يقر بلسانه ولا يعتقد بقلبه، والجميع سواء في أنه من لقيَ اللهَ تعالى بواحد منهم لا يُغفر له . فقد بان لك أنّ أهل الكتاب لا يُقال فيهم مشركون وإنما يُقال لهم كفّار ؛ فإنّ الكافر اسمٌ لمن لا إيمان له بمحمد وبما جاء به من الشرائع والأحكام ، ومَنْ أخفى الكفرَ وأظهر الإيمان فهو المنافق ، وإن طرأَ عليه الكفر بعد الإيمان فهو المرتد، وإن كان متدينًا ببعض الأديان والكتب المنسوخة فهو الكتابي ، وإن قال بقدم الزمان والدهر ونسبَ الحوادث له فهو الدّهريّ ، وإن كان لا يُثبتُ الباري تعالى فهو المعطّل ، وإن كان يجعل مع الله إلهًا آخر فهو المشرك ؛ وشريعة محمدٍ عليه السلام نسخت الشرائع المتقدمة كلّها ، فلا يقبل الله تعالى دينًا اليوم من أحدٍ ولو عبدَ اللهَ بعبادة الثّقلين ؛ الإنس والجن ؛ إلاّ مَنْ عبدَ اتّباعًا بمحمدٍ عليه السلام)) .انتهى[تحفة الزائر2/246]
وبعد فإنني أعتقد أنّ الأمر أصبح جليًا لا لبسَ فيه .
وأُذكّرُ كل من يتسرّع في اتّهام الآخرين ويُطلق عليهم أحكام الردة والكفر وموالاة الكفرَة ، بقول الله تعالى : {ستُكتَبُ شهادتهم ويُسْألون}[الزخرف :19]
([1]) في قوله تعالى :{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئِينَ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالْمَجُوسَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ} [الحج :17]


وهناك أمر هام جدًّا أريد أن أنبّه عليه : وهو أنّ بعض الأوربيين قرؤوا أو سمعوا عبارات وكلمات من الأمير عبد القادر ففهموا منها معنىً ما ، ثمّ ترجموها إلى لغاتهم بحروفهم وأدبيّاتهم ، ثمّ جاء بعد ذلك بعض العرب ليقرؤوها ويفهموا منها فهمًا جديدًا قريبًا من المعنى الأجنبي ثمّ بعد ذلك يعيدوا ترجمتها إلى العربيّة . فماذا تكون النتيجة؟ النتيجة أننا نقرأ كلامًا بعيدًا عن الأصل في المعنى . أو لا وجود له ، وسأضرب بعض الأمثلة :
استمعَ شارل هنري تشرشل (البريطاني) لخطبة من خطب الأمير عبد القادر وكان من ضمن الخطبة استشهادٌ بآيات من القرآن ، فانظروا كيف ترجم تشرشل الآيات التي قرأها الأمير :
1ـ الآية الأولى : يقول تشرشل نقلاً عن الأمير : (( ..فأنتم تعلمون ما نصّ عليه القرآن الكريم من أنّ {النمل يغلب الفيلة وأنّ الجرذان تقتل الأسود}.انتهى [حياة الأمير لتشرشل ص150]
2ـ الآية الثانية :{دع الظلم يسقط على رأس صاحبه}.انتهى[المرجع السابق ص168]
3ـ الآية الثالثة :{من الأفضل أن تكون مظلومًا من أن تكون ظالماً}.انتهى [المرجع السابق ص168]
4ـ الآية الرابعة يقول تشرشل : (( وألقى خطبة كان موضوعها آية قرآنية يلوم فيها محمدٌ صهره عليًا على قتل خمسمئة كافر بعد أن استسلموا)).انتهى [المرجع السابق ص207]
5ـ الآية الخامسة {أنا لا أوجّه الطلقة بل الله هو الذي يوجّهها}.انتهى [المرجع السابق ص146].
أرأيتم كيف تتحرّف الأشياء! هل سمعتم بتلكم الآيات؟ هل يظن عاقلٌ أن الأمير (الحافظ لكتاب الله) يقول تلك الآيات وعلى مسمعٍ من المسلمين أيضًا؟!
الواضح تمامًا أن تشرشل البريطاني فهم معنىً ما من الآيات التي ذكرها الأمير ثم ترجمه للغته ثم أتى المترجم العربي ففهم معنى آخر من الترجمة الأجنبية فصاغه بالعربية على النحو الذي رأيناه .
وقد قال الأستاذ أبو القاسم سعد الله عن ترجمة الآية الأولى : ((ولعل الأقرب إلى هذا المعنى قوله تعالى :{كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله} ، وقال عن الآية الثانية : والأقرب إلى هذا المعنى هو قوله تعالى :{ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلاّ بأهله} )).انتهى .
وأما الآية الخامسة فالمقصود ولا ريب قوله تعالى :{ وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى} .
هكذا يفعل العقلاء والمنصفون.
وهناك أمثلة أخرى كثيرة وأظن أن ما أوردته يكفي لتوضيح الفكرة . 
والحمد لله رب العالمين
خلدون بن مكيّ الحسني
للبحث صِلَة إن شاء الله

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

بارك الله فيك ...يا حفيد الأمير ...

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن كل من يريد أن يتصدى لدراسة الأمير عبد القادر وفهم شخصيته عليه أن يأخذ في اعتباره عدة عوامل ومواقف في حياته , وأن يبذل جهده في الابتعاد عن كل مجازفة , ويسعى أن يكون موضوعياً قدر المستطاع , والموضوعية مما يتغنى بها كثير من المعاصرين , لكنك لا تراها في أعمالهم إلا قليلاً , وهاهنا كلمة للأستاذ عمر بن قينة جعلها منهاجاً لدراسته عن الدّيسي قال :" جعلت نصب عيني في البحث الحقيقة العلمية هدفاً لا أتردد في إعلانها لحظة عند العثور عليها , ولو نقضت لي رأياً سابقاً , أو أغضبت صديقاً عزيزاً , إلى أن قال : فكنت أثني على الديسي عندما يستدعي الموقف ثناء , وأذم أفكاره وأحمله وزرها عندما أراه يتنكر لعقله , أو يسهو عن عقيدته, كنت راصداً له أسجل ما له وما عليه , , , " 

لكن ينبغي أن يعلم أيضاً أن ما ذهب إليه بعض الإخوة من نقد لبعض الأمور التي قال بها الأمير أو غيره , ليس الغرض منه الحكم على الأشخاص المنتقدين في نفس الأمر ولا استنقاصهم ,بل هو بيان الحق بحسب علمي , فإننا منهيون أن تمنعنا مهابة أي كان من قول الحق, أما الناس فمرجعهم إلى الله , ثم ينبئهم بما كانوا يعملون .

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

جزاكم الله خيرااا

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

قال العلاّمةُ الشيخُ عبدُ الرّحمنِ بنُ يحي المعلميّ العُتميّ اليماني رحمه الله [1] ، متكلّمًا عن الأسبابِ الدّافعةِ إلى عدم الإعتراف بالحقّ بعد علمِه و تبيُّنِه ، و عن بواعثِ التّمادي على الباطلِ :
(( الدّينُ على درجاتٍ : كفٌّ عمّا نهُي عنه ، و عملٌ بما أُمر به ، و اعترافٌ بالحقّ ، واعتقادٌ له وعلمٌ به . ومخالفةُ الهوى للحقِّ في الكفّ واضحةٌ ، فإنّ عامَّة ما نهي عنه شهواتٌ و مستلذّاتٌ ، و قد لا يشتهي الإنسانُ الشّيءَ مِنْ ذلكَ لذاته ، ولكنّه يشتهيهِ لعارضٍ . و مخالفةُ الهوى للحقّ في العمل واضحةٌ ، لما فيه من الكُلفة و المشقّةِ .
و مخالفةُ الهوى للحقِّ في الإعترافِ بالحقّ من وجوهٍ: [2]
الأوّلُ : أنْ يرى الإنسانُ أنّ اعتراف بالحقّ يستلزمُ اعترَافَه بأنّه كان على باطلٍ [3] ، فالإنسان يَنشأُ على دينٍ أو اعتقادٍ أو مذهبٍ أو رأيٍ يتلقّاهُ من مربّيهِ ومعلّمهِ على أنّه حقٌّ ، فيكون عليه مدّةً ، ثمّ إذا تبيّن له أنّه باطلٌ شقَّ عليه أن يعترفَ بذلكَ ، وهكذا إذا كان آباؤه أو أجداده أو متبوعُه على شيءٍ ، ثمّ تبيّن له بطلانُه ، و ذلك أنه يرى أنّ نقصَهم مستلزمٌ لنَقصِه ، فاعترافُه بضلالهم أو خطأِهم إعترافٌ بنقصه ، حتى أنّك لترى المرأةَ في زماننا هذا إذا وقفتْ على بعض المسائلِ التي كان فيها خلافٌ بين أمّ المؤمنين عائشةَ و غيرِها منَ الصّحابة ، أخذتْ تحامي عن قولِ عائشةَ ، لا لشيءٍ ، إلا لأنّ عائشَةَ امرأةٌ مثلُها ، فتتوهّمُ أنّها إذا زعمت أنّ عائشة أصابتْ و أنّ مَنْ خالفها من الرّجالِ أخطأوا ، كان في ذلك إثباتُ فضيلة لعائشة على أولئك الرّجال ، فتكون تلك الفضيلةُ فضيلةً للنّساء على الرّجال مطلقًا ، فينالها حظٌّ من ذلك ، و بهذا يلوحُ لك سرُّ تعصّبِ العربي للعربي ، و الفارسي للفارسي ، و التركي للتركي ، وغير ذلك .حتى لقد يتعصّبُ الأعمى في عصرنا هذا للمَعَرّي ! .
الوجهُ الثّاني : أنْ يكونَ قدْ صارَ لهُ في الباطلِ جاهٌ و شهرةٌ و معيشةٌ ، فيشقُّ عليه أن يَعترفَ بأنّه باطلٌ فتذهبُ تلك الفوائدُ .
الوجه الثالثُ : الكِبْرُ ، يكونُ الإنسان على جهالةٍ أو باطلٍ ، فيجيءُ آخَرُ فيبيّنُ له الحُجّةَ ، فيرى أنّه إن اعترف كان معنى ذلك اعترافُه بأنّه ناقصٌ ، و أنّ ذلك الرّجلَ هو الذي هداهُ ، ولهذا ترى من المنتسبينَ إلى العلم من لا يشقُّ عليه الإعترافُ بالخطأ إذا كان الحقُّ تبيّنَ له ببحثه و نظره ، و يشقُّ عليه ذلك إذا كان غيرُه هو الذي بيّنَ له .
الوجهُ الرابعُ : الحسدُ ، و ذلك إذا كان غيرُه هو الذي بيّن الحقَّ فيرى أنّ اعترافَه بذلك الحقِّ يكون اعترافًا لذلك المُبيِّنِ بالفضل و العلم و الإصابةِ ، فيَعْظُم ذاك في عيون النّاس ، ولعلّه يتبَعه كثيرٌ منهم ، و إنّ لتجدُ [4] منَ المنتسبينَ إلى العلم من يحرصُ على تخطئةِ غيره من العلماءِ و لو بالباطل ، حسدًا منه لهم ، ومحاولةً لحطِّ منزلتهم عندَ النّاسِ . ))

--------------------------
[1] : في كتابه : " القائدُ إلى تصحيحِ العقائدِ " [ بتحقيق الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله و نشر المكتب الإسلامي ، ط 3 ، 1404 ] 
[2] : أي : عدم اعتراف صاحب الهوى بالحقّ يكون من أسباب . [ أبو حاتم ]
[3] : كذا في الأصل ، ولعلّ الصوّاب : أن يرى الإنسان أنّ اعترافه بالحقّ ... [ أبو حاتم ]
[4] : كذا ، و الصّواب : و إنّك لتجد ... [ أبو حاتم ] .
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..........
(( و مخالفةُ الهوى للحقِّ قد تكونُ لمشقَّةِ تحصيلهِ ، فإنّهُ يحتاجُ إلى البحثِ و النّظرِ ، و في ذلك مشقّةٌ ، و يحتاجُ إلى سؤالِ العلماءِ و الاستفادةِ منهم و في ذلك ما مرَّ في الاعتراف ، و يحتاج إلى لزومِ التّقوى طلباً للتّوفيقِ و الهدى و في ذلك ما فيهِ منَ المشقّةِ .
و قد تكونُ لكراهيةِ العلمِ و الاعتقاد نفسهِ و ذلك من وجهات [1] ، الأوّلُ ما تقدّمَ في الاعترافِ ، فإنّه كما يشقُّ على الإنسان أن يعترفَ ببعض ما قد تبيَّنَ له ، فكذلك يشقّ عليه أن يَتبيّنَ له ، فيشقُّ عليهِ أن يتبيّنَ بطلانَ دينه ، أو اعتقادِه ، أو مذهبِه ، أو رأيِه الذي نشأ عليه ؛ و اعتزَّ به و دعا إليه ، و ذبَّ عنه ، أو بطلانَ ما كان عليه آباؤُه و أجدادُه و أشياخُه ، ولا سيما عندما يلاحِظُ أنّه إن تبيّنَ له ذلك تبيّن أنّ الذين كان يُطريهم و يُعظِّمُهم ، ويُثني عليهم بأنهّم أهلُ الحقِّ و الإيمانِ و الهدى و العلم و التّحقيقِ ، هم على خلافِ ذلك ، و أنّ الذين يحَقرُهم و يذمُّهم و يسخَرُ منهم و ينسبُهم إلى الجهلِ و الضّلالِ و الكفرِ هم المحقّونَ [2] ، و حسبُك ما قصّهُ اللهُ عزّ و جلّ من قول المشركينَ ، قال تعالى : { وَ إِذْ قَالُوا اللّهُمَّ إنْ كَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا بَعَذَابِ أَلِيمٍ } [ الأنفال : 32 ] . فتجدُ ذَا الهوى كلّما عُرضَ عليه دليلٌ لمخالفيه أو ما يوهنُ دليلاً لأصحابهِ ، شقَّ عليه ذلك و اضطربَ و اغتاظَ و سارع إلى الشّغَبِ ، فيقول في دليل مخالفيه : هذه شبهةٌ باطلةٌ مخالفةٌ للتقطيعات [3] ، و هذا المذهبُ مذهبٌ باطلٌ لم يذهبْ إليه إلاّ أهلُ الزيغ و الضّلال ... ، و يؤكّدُ ذلك بالثّناءِ على مذهبه و أشياخِه ويُعدّدُ المشاهيرَ منهم ويُطريهم بالألفاظ الفخمةِ ، و الألفاظ الضّخمة ، و يَذكُر ما قيل في مناقبِهم و مثالبِ مخالفيهم ، و إن كان يعلمُ أنّه لا يصحُّ ، أو أنّه باطلٌ !
و من أوضحِ الأدلّة على غلبةِ الهوى على النّاس أنهم - كما تراهم - على أديانٍ مختلفة ، ومقالاتٍ متباينةٍ ، ومذاهبَ متفرّقةٍ ، وآراء متدافعةٍ ، ثمّ تراهم كما قال الله تبارك و تعالى : { كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ } [ الرّوم : 32 ]
فلا تجدُ من ينشأُ على شيءٍ من ذلك و يثبتُ عليه ؛ يرجعُ عنه إلاّ القليل ، و هؤلاء القليل يكثر أن يكون أوّلَ ما بعثهم على الخروج عمّا كانوا عليه أغراضٌ دنيويةٌ . [4]
و من جهاتِ الهوى أن يتعلّقَ الاعتقادُ بعذاب الآخرة فتجدُ الإنسان يهوى أن لا يكون بعثٌ لئلاَّ يؤخذَ بذنوبه ، فإن علِمَ أنّه لا بدّ من البعثِ هَوِيَ أن لا يكون هناك عذابٌ ، فإن علم أنّه لا بدّ من العذاب هَوِيَ أن لا يكون على مثله عذاب كما هو قولُ المرجئةِ ، فإن علم أنّ العُصاةَ معذّبونَ هَوِيَ التوسّعَ في الشّفاعة ، وهكذا .
و من الجهاتِ أنّه إذا شقّ عليه عملٌ كالأمر بالمعروف و النّهيِ عنِ المنكر ، هوي عدمَ وجوبِه ، و إذا ما ابتُليَ بشيءٍ يشقُّ عليه أن يتركَهُ كشُرب المُسْكِرِ هوي عدمَ حُرمَتِه . و كما يهوى ما يخفّ عليه فكذلك يهوى ما يخفّ على من يميلُ إليه ، و ما يشتدُّ على من يكرهه ، فتجد القاضيَ و المفتِيَ هذا حالهُما . و منَ المنتسبين إلى العلمِ من يهوى ما يُعجب الأغنياءَ و أهلَ الدّنيا ، أو ما يعجب العامّة ليكون له جاهٌ عندهم و تُقبِلَ عليه الدنيا ، فما ظهرت بدعةٌ ، و هَوِيَها الرّؤساءُ و الأغنياءُ و أتباعهم إلا هَوِيَها و انتصرَ لها جمعٌ من المنتسبين إلى العلم ، ولعلّ كثيرًا ممّن يخالفها إنّما الباعثُ لهم على مخالفتها هوى آخرُ وافق الحقَّ ، فأمّا من لا يكون له هوى إلا اتّباعُ الحقّ فقليلٌ ، و لا سيما في الأزمنة المتأخّرة ، وهؤلاء القليل يقتصرونَ على أضعفِ الإيمان ، و هو الإنكارُ بقلوبهم و المسارَّةُ به فيما بينهم ، إلا منْ شاء اللهُ . )) انتهى ما أردتُ نقلَه من كلامهِ رحمه الله . من الصّفحة 12 إلى الصفحة 15 . 
------------------------
[1] : كذا هي الكلمة في الأصل .
[2] : ما أحسن ما قال عليٌّ رضي الله عنه لابن الكوّاءِ : هل تدري ما قال الأوّلُ ؟ (( أحببْ حبيبَك هونًا ما ، عسى أن يكون بغيضَك يومًا ما ، وأبغضْ بغيضك هونًا ما ، عسى أن يكون حبيبَك يوما ما )) . [ رواه الإمامُ البخاري في الأدب المفرد ، قال العلّامة الألباني : حسن لغيره موقوفا ، وقد صحّ مرفوعا ، ( صحيح الأدب المفرد ً 360 ) ] .
[3] : لعلّها : القطعيات ، و الله أعلم .
[4] : اللهمّ سلّم سلّم .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحلقة الثالثة 
لقد بدأ الكاتب مقاله متعجبًا من سبب اهتمام العالَم بشخصيّة الأمير عبد القادر، وتحدَّث عن أفلام تبثُّها قناة العربيّة وغيرها ، وقال : ((وكأن الرجل إنما توفي عن وقتٍ قريب جداَّ)). وبصرف النظر عن صياغة عبارته ، فإنها عبارة عجيبة! وهل الاهتمام بالأشخاص يكون تَبَعًا لتاريخ وفاتهم أم بحسب مكانتهم وقَدْرِهم وما تركوه من أثر؟
وحتى لا أطيل أقول للأخ الكاتب ولغيره : لا تعجب أبدًا من اهتمام العالم العربي والغربي بالشخصيات المرموقة والفذّة في أي وقت وعصر ، فهذا أمر طبيعي ومطلوب .
ولكن تعجّب من فعلهم ومن خبثهم! نعم إنّ الذي يفعلونه اليوم هو مكرٌ شديد ، مستغلين جهل بعض أبناء أمّة الإسلام وغفلتهم .
ثمّ لماذا تتعجب والسيناريو الذي اعتمد عليه الفيلم قريب جدًا من محتوى مقال (فكّ الشفرة)؟!
أمّا قناة العربيّة فليس لها من ذلك الفيلم اللّعين أي دور سوى الترويج له . لأنّ الفيلم قد أعدته قناة أوربية (فرنسية ألمانية) وبثّته في الغرب موجهاً للجالية المسلمة هناك من أجل أغراض فاسدة سأبينها لاحقاً .
فمنذ سنوات اتصلت بي مندوبة تلك القناة وأخبرتني أنّ فريقاً من العاملين في القناة جاء إلى دمشق ويريدون أن يجتمعوا بي ليجروا معي لقاءً تلفزياً ، فقلت لها وما الموضوع؟ قالت فيلم وثائقي عن الأمير عبد القادر . قلت لها الأمير مات في القرن التاسع عشر (1883م) ونحن اليوم في القرن الواحد والعشرين فكيف تصورون فيلمًا وثائقيًا عنه؟! ولم يبق أحدٌ ممن عاصره على قيد الحياة! ولا توجد لديكم أي أفلام مصورة في حياته! فما معنى فيلم وثائقي؟ قالت نحن نجتمع مع أفراد من أسرته في عدّة بلدان ونسألهم عنه ثم يكون الفيلم!
قلت وبمن التقيتم؟ قالت لا عليك نحن نريد أن نتحدث معك الآن . قلت حسنًا فأين (سيناريو) الفيلم حتى أطلع عليه . قالت نأتيك به لاحقًا . قلت هل من الممكن أن أرى ما صورتموه إلى الآن؟
قالت سأسأل المدير وأردّ لك الجواب . وبعد أيام اتصلت بي وقالت هل أنت جاهز للتصوير؟ قلت لا حتى أرى ما عملتم سابقًا . قالت أعدك أن ترى كل شيء . قلت هذا لا ينفع . ثم ما جنسية من سيجري معي اللقاء عربي أم فرنسي؟ قالت فرنسي . قلت ومن سيترجم كلامي؟ قالت لدينا مختصون في هذا المجال سيعتنون بذلك . قلت هذا لا يروق لي لأنني أخشى من سوء الترجمة والموضوع حساس فأنتم تريدون الحديث عن تصوّف الأمير وعن سيرته في دمشق . قالت كن مطمئنًا . قلت ومع من سأجتمع؟ قالت مع (المدموزيل) الآنسة فلانة! وفريق التصوير . قلت لها والله أنا لا يمكن أن أجلس مع امرأة فرنسية أو غيرها للحديث أصلاً ، فكيف مع التصوير هذا لا يمكن . ثم عاودت الاتصال بي فرفضتُ الأمر جملةً .
ثمّ إنهم ذهبوا والتقوا ببعض أفراد الأسرة (الفاتح بن سعيد بن علي بن الأمير عبد القادر) والسيدة (بديعة بنت مصطفى بن محيي الدين بن مصطفى الأخ الأصغر للأمير عبد القادر) 
وقد لامني بعض الأصحاب على امتناعي من اللقاء التلفزي في حينها .
وبعد مدّة ظهر الفيلم إلى الوجود وأذيع في أوربة ، ثمّ اشترته قناة العربيّة فيما يبدو.
وعندما شاهدتُ الفيلم حمدتُ الله أنني لم أقع في شَرَك هؤلاء الخبثاء .
فالفيلم لم يعرّج أبدًا على جهاد الأمير للفرنسيين في الجزائر سبعة عشر عامًا وتفاصيلِ ذلك ، وإنما بدأ الفيلم بالحديث عن الأمير ومساعدته للمسيحيين وحبّه ومساندته لهم ، وعن "ماسونيّته" ، ثم صاروا يصورون بعض الشبّان من السياح الفرنسيين في الجزائر فيقول له أحدهم : نعم أذكر أنّ الأمير كان يقول كن مع اليهودي يهوديًا ومع المسيحي مسيحيًا بل ومع المشرك مشركًا!!!
ثم زعموا أن الأمير دفن بجانب قبر الرئيس هواري بومدين!! وكأنّ هواري بومدين مات قبل الأمير! لقد حمل هواري بومدين رُفات الأمير عندما نقلوه من الشام إلى الجزائر ، وأوصى أن يُدفن هو بجانب الأمير . 
وأما عن لقاءات الأسرة فلم يظهروا أيًا منها واكتفوا بمقطع مجتزأ مع السيد الفاتح يصرح فيه بأن الأمير ليس ماسونيًا ويطالب بالعناية بآثاره وأملاكه .
إذن الفيلم يريد أن يصور للعرب والمسلمين أنّ الأمير عبد القادر إنما هو رجل ماسوني يحب اليهود والمشركين ، فإذا كان له منزلة في قلوبكم فما عليكم إلاّ أن تتبعوه! أو تنبذوه وتعادوه!
ـ وللفائدة فإن الفرنسيين لمّا خسروا حربهم في الجزائر واضطروا إلى الخروج منها خائبين ، صاروا يدّعون أنّ خروجهم كان لأغراض سياسية أو لأسباب تكتيكية أو أو.... ثمّ صاح بهم أحد عقلائهم وقال مخاطبًا الشعب الفرنسي المصعوق بخروجه من الجزائر بعد 132سنة : (( باختصار القرآن أقوى من فرنسة)) فهذا اعتراف منه أنّ الثورة في الجزائر كانت ثورة دينيّة . لذلك عمدت السلطات الفرنسيّة بكل ما لديها من أدوات الإعلام لزرع فكرة معاكسة ، فما كان من الرئيس هواري بو مدين (واسمه الحقيقي محمد بو خروبة) إلاّ أن قرر نقل رُفات الأمير من دمشق إلى الجزائر ليُحْيي عند الناس ذكرى جهاد الأمير للفرنسيين ذلك الجهاد الإسلامي!! وليوصل رسالة للفرنسيين أن حربنا معكم كانت منذ البداية حرب جهاد وأن الشعب الجزائري شعب مسلم يعتز بدينه! 
والحقيقة أن الغرب يحسب ألف حساب لشخصيّة الأمير بسبب أنه يرسم للمسلمين المثال الذي يمكن أن يحتذوا به في خلق الإمارة الإسلاميّة وإعلان الجهاد المسلح على الصليبيين والمعتدين ؛ لأنهم يعلمون أن الأمير استطاع مع ثلّة من الرجال المؤمنين أن يؤسس دولة دستورها الإسلام وينشئ جيشاً ضمن أرض الجزائر ، المحتلة أصلاً من قبل أكبر قوة عسكرية في ذلك الوقت (فرنسة) ، وأن يجاهدها ويكبدها الخسائر الفادحة ويحطم كبرياءها .
الغرب يخشى من شخصيّة الأمير عبد القادر لأنه أحد رواد ثورة الإصلاح الديني ، لقد حارب الأمير الصوفي بعض شيوخ الطرق الصوفية المنحرفين في الجزائر وقاومهم وحارب الشعوذة والتدجيل وعبادة الشيوخ ، وكل هذا مدوّن في كتب تاريخ الجزائر ومسجل بالوثائق ، ولكن من المؤسف أنّ أمّة {اقرأ} لا تقرأ!!
حتى إن بعض الكتّاب والمؤرخين عدّوا الأمير عبد القادر وعبد الكريم الخطابي من المتأثّرين بالحركة الوهّابيّة (انظر حاضر العالم الإسلامي ، والحركة الوطنية الجزائرية)، وهذا طبعًا بتعريفها العام كحركة إصلاح ديني لها جيش يدعمها ، لا من حيث الاتفاق على كل مبادئ الحركة ومعتقداتها.
فالأمير مشربه صوفي ويختلف مع الفكر الوهابي ، ولكنه متفق معه على وجوب إزالة الفساد الديني والجهل الشرعي. 
((وكذلك الأمر كان مع الشيخ محمد بن علي السنوسي شيخ الطريقة السنوسية الذي رحل إلى مكّة وتأثّر بالإصلاح الوهابي دون تقليده ، والسنوسية تشبّعت بأفكار الشرق ، ولا سيما الفكر الوهّابي)) والكلام للدكتور أبي القاسم سعد الله .[انظر الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية لسعد الله ص373 و403]
وكذلك من المتأثرين بالفكر الوهابي من صوفية الجزائر (شريف ورقلة : إبراهيم بن أبي فارس)[المصدر السابق ص372]
على أيّة حال ، الدروس التي يمكن أن تستفاد من سيرة الأمير عبد القادر تمثل خطرًا كبيرًا على الغرب وأتباعه ، لذلك هم حريصون على تشويه هذه الشخصيّة ، فلا مسوغ لتعجّب كاتب المقال لأن كل تلك الأفلام التي تحدَّثَ عنها إنما هي للتشويه والتضليل.
قال بعض المؤرخين الفرنسيين ((...إنّ عبد القادر قد تحدّى أكبر الجيوش في وقته ، واخترع حرب العصابات ، ووضع أسس الوطنية الجزائرية ، وأعطى لغيره دروسًا في المهارة والالتزام للدبلوماسيين ...)) انتهى[لاتياد ص43] . وكما قيل : والفضل ما شهدت به الأعداء .
وقد علّق على هذا الكلام كبير المؤرخين في الجزائر الأستاذ الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله فقال : ((ولكن هذا الكاتب نسيَ أن ينبّه إلى أنّ عبد القادر هزَمَ أكبر جنرالات وماريشالات فرنسا عندئذ ، وأنها (أي فرنسا) نَكَبَته في وطنه وقومه وتآمرت عليه مع جيرانه وعزلته حتى عن علماء الدين ، ونصَبَت ضده شبكة من الجواسيس والخونة ، وتقوّلت عليه الأقاويل الكاذبة ، وخانت وعدها معه بتركه يذهب حيث اختار. ولكن هناك كتّاب آخرون يذكرون أن الأمير كان باعث الوطنية الجزائرية . فقد وصَلَ خطابه أعماق الشعب ، وحرّك نداؤه ضمير الأرض ، وهزّ صوته أركان الوطن فإذا بريح الوطنية تطوي المسافات وتجتاز الحدود القَبَلِيّة والطرق الصوفية والإقليمية لتصبح شعلة واحدة تحرق وجه العدو الدخيل ، لم يكن الجهاد وحده هو الذي جعل الناس يضحّون ويتبعون راية الأمير ، بل كانت هناك مشاعر متأججة حباً في الأرض وحباً للوطن الجديد الذي رسم حدوده الأمير، وجعل عليه قُضَاتَه وخلفاءه وممثليه ، واعترف له العدو بحدوده .
وكان الأمل أكبر من الواقع وكان الزمن أقصر من الأجل ، ولو طال العهد لازدهرت الدولة الجديدة وأثمرت الآمال العريضة ولأخصب الدِّين والفكر والعلم والفن في عصرٍ كان العالم الإسلامي كله فيه ينتظر مثلَ هذا الوليد .
لقد ظهرت قبل ذلك الحركة الوهّابية فإذا بها تُضرب قبل أن تكشف عن وجهها الحقيقي ، وكشَفت "نهضة" محمد علي عن وجهها فإذا هو وجهٌ علماني سلطاني يبتسم في وجه الأجنبي ويُكشّر في وجه المواطنين . وأخذ سلاطين آل عثمان " يُنظّمون" دولتهم المتداعية فإذا الإصلاحاتُ مفاسدٌ ، وإذا الأعداءُ هم المصلحون جالسين يملون على (السلطان) محمود وعبد المجيد وعبد العزيز وأنور(باشا) ومصطفى أتاتورك ما عليهم أن يفعلوا وما عليهم أن يتركوا .
إنّ دولة الأمير الوليدة لم تحاربها فقط جيوش فرنسا حبًا في التسلط والبطولة وطمعًا في إنشاء إمبراطوريّة ، ولم يقف ضدّها فقط "الكولون" (يعني المستوطنين الأوربيين) بمحاريثهم وأموالهم لكي يستغلوا الأرض المغتصبة ويَسْتَثْروا على حساب الجزائريين ، بل حاربتها أيضًا ظاهرًا وباطنًا ، الكنيسة والماسونية (الصهيونية) ، كما حاربها سلاطين المسلمين وحتى بعض علمائهم النائمين! 
حاربتها الكنيسة لأنها اعتبرتها حركة جهاد إسلامي متوثب فيه انتعاش ونهضة للإسلام الراكد إذا انتصرت ، واعتبرت الكنيسةُ نفسُها عمَلَها ذلك استمراراً للصليبية التي خاضت في الشرق والغرب حروباً ضارية ضد الإسلام والمسلمين ، بما فيها الأندلس ووهران ، وتآمرت عليها الماسونية خصوصًا في الدوائر المحيطة بالحكومة الفرنسية وحاشية الملك وقطعان التراجمة والمستشرقين الذين توافدوا على الجزائر ، لأنّ دولة الأمير كانت دولة عربيّة سلفيّة ، شريفة ، لو انتصرت لكانت خطراً عظيماً على مخططات الماسونية ـ الصهيونية في الشرق!!، ولكانت أول دولة توحّد العرب على كلمة الجهاد كما وحّدتهم عليها زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وزمن الخلفاء الراشدين)).انتهى [(الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية) لأبي القاسم سعد الله ص274ـ275].[وأظنّ أن الدكتور سعد الله يقصد بالسلفية هنا المعنى العام لها ، لا المفهوم الذي استقرّت عليه اليوم].
ويتابع الأستاذ أبو القاسم فيقول : ((وقال فريق من الكتّاب الفرنسيين : إنّ الأمير رجل دين وجهاد وتصوّف ، وقالوا : إنّ الدِّين تغلّب على دولته في جميع مجالاتها ومظاهرها : الجيش ، المالية ، القضاء، حتى العملة والسكّة)) [بيسه شينار "عبد القادر وعبد الكريم" في مجلة الدراسات الآسيوية والإفريقية) ص143ـ 160] .
((ويرى فريقٌ آخر أنّ الأمير هو مؤسس الوطنية والسيادة في الجزائر ، وأنه جَدَّدَ في الاقتصاد بإبطال الخَرَاج على الرعيّة والامتيازات "للمخزن" ، والإبقاء فقط على الزكاة والعشور ، وجدد في القضاء فسوى بين الناس وطبّق نصوص القرآن على الجميع ، وخصص راتباً قارًّا للقاضي ، وجدد في العسكرية فجعل خدمة الوطن واجبة على الجميع ، وجدد في مفهوم الدين والتصوف فلم تعد القادريّة هي المثل وإنما جعل وحدة الشعب كله هي الهدف)).[رينيه كاليسو في (هيسبريس ـ ثمودا) ص120ـ 124] .
ثمّ يقول الدكتور سعد الله : (( إنّ الأمير في نظري هو موقظ الضمير الوطني الجزائري بأفعاله وأقواله طيلة عهد جهاده الذي بلغ سبعة عشر عامًا . لقد كان هدفه الأساسي إيقاظ وإذكاء ذلك الضمير بجعله الجهادَ في سبيل الله وسيلة ، والوحدة الشعبية هدفاً . ولعلّ الأمير قرأ جيداً واستفاد كثيراً من مقولة ابن خلدون :"إنّ العربَ لا تجتمع إلاّ على عصبيّة أو دين" فجعل الأمير العصبية نصب عينيه واستحضر عهد البعثة النبوية وعهد الصحابة ، ولم يكن يفرّق في ذلك بين أبناء الجزائر في الأصل فقد كانوا عنده جميعاً عرباً ومسلمين ، سواء كانوا سكان مدن أو جبال أو صحار ، وسواء كانوا يتكلّمون العربية أو لهجات محليّة . وإنما ظهر عليه أنه لم يرتح لبعض زعماء الكراغلة (وهم أبناء الأتراك من أمهات جزائريات) لأنهم بدؤوه بالإساءة إليه وتعاونوا مع عدوّه . وبينما لم يتدخل في العادات القبلية ولا في سلوكات الطرق الصوفية فإنه كان يُخاطب الجميع بلغة الدِّين والوطن والوحدة ويُذكرهم بماضيهم المجيد ويرغّبهم في التحرر والنهضة والاعتماد على النفس . ولذلك أحبّه الجميع وندم الذين خالفوه أحياناً على فعلهم وجاؤوه تائبين متوسلين . وقد عرفوا قدره أكثر بعد أن غاب عنهم وترك فراغاً لم تملأه أيّة شخصيّة من بعده ، لأنّ كل من ظهر بعده كان يفتقر إلى العناصر التي تمتع بها الأمير ، وهي تحديد الهدف وخدمته بكل الوسائل : الحرب والدبلوماسية والشجاعة والرأي والإخلاص .
ولعلّ هذه القِيَم هي التي جعلت الأمير هو البطل المغوار الذي تتحدث عنه قصص الفروسية العربية والفارس الغازي الذي ذكَّرَ الناس بعلي بن أبي طالب وخالد بن الوليد وعقبة بن نافع ، في وقت لم تبق من هؤلاء إلا ذكريات الكتب وأحاديث الأسمار . وقد لاحظ أعداؤه المعاصرون له أن الأمير لا يمكن خيانته مِمَّن تبعه ، رغم أن كثيرًا من عظماء الرجال انتهوا بخيانة بعض المخلصين لهم ، وقد حاول الفرنسيون أن يجدوا خائناً يغتال الأمير أو يضع له السم فباؤوا بالفشل . فهو محاربٌ مِقْدَام لا تجده إلاّ متقدّماً أمام الجميع ، وهو في نظر البعض مجاهدٌ يطلب الموت لتوهب له الحياة . ولذلك لم يكن بحاجة إلى حراسة ولا بوابين . وقد وصفه الواصفون عندئذ بأنه كان بسيط اللباس والأكل والمظهر ، وأن التواضع والزهد والذكاء والحزم من سماته ، وأن في إمكانه أن يأكل (الكسكسي) تحت أية خيمة (وهي أكلة جزائريّة مشهورة) ، وأن يشرب من أي نهر ومن أي كوب يشاء دون أن يخاف سماً ، وأن يضع رجله حيث يشاء دون أن يخشى كميناً من أحد [بوجولا (دراسات) 2/103] . فهو فارس الفوارس وحامي الذِّمار وربُّ السيف والشعر .
إنّ كبار العسكريين الفرنسيين الذين حاربوا الأمير (وكذلك وزيرهم للحربية ـ الماريشال سولت) قد فهموا جيداً خطّة الأمير ، وعملوا ما في وسعهم على عرقلة تنفيذها لأنها تُخرجهم من الجزائر ، وتُعيد مجدَ الإسلام ، وتبعثُ تيارًا جديدًا اسمه القوميّة العربية . وقد تعاونوا في ذلك ، كما قلنا ، مع الكنيسة والماسونية وأغبياء المسلمين (سلاطين وعلماء) لكسر شوكة الأمير ، الممثل لهذا الفجر الجديد . ولنرجع إلى كتابات بوجو ، وسولت ، وفاليه ، ودوفيفييه ، ولاموريسيير الخ . فإن فيها الجواب اليقين عمّا كانوا يحسونه منه ويلاحظونه عليه في هذا المجال ، وكيف خططوا وعملوا على إطفاء شعلته قبل أن تحرقهم)).انتهى كلام د. سعد الله.
ويقول هنري تشرشل (البريطاني المسيحي) : ((إن سياسة عبد القادر السامية لا تستطيع صبرًا على هذا الخرق الفاضح لمبادئ القرآن الواضحة الصريحة . إن ذلك الكتاب المقدس لم يُؤيّد ولم يُقرّ مبدأ الخضوع . فشعاره الذي لا يقبل المساومة ولا الرحمة هو الانتصار أو الموت والسيف في اليد في سبيل الله . ولمّا كان عبد القادر مفسِّراً غيوراً ، ومدافعاً جسوراً عن ذلك الكتاب المؤثر بكل عظمته البطولية ، فإنّه قد جعل واجبه الأساسي حمايةَ القرآن بيقظةٍ لا تعرف الكلل ولا التواني ، ومقابَلَةَ أبسط خروج عن مبادئه بشدة لا تعرف التراجع)).انتهى [(حياة الأمير لتشرشل) ترجمة سعد الله ص69]
ويروي تشرشل ردّ الأمير على الجنرال تريزل وفيه : ((.. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنّ ديني يمنعني من السماح لمسلم أن يكون تحت سلطة المسيحي)).انتهى [المصدر السابق ص96]
وفي جواب آخر ((إن العرب لا يمكن أن يقبلوا حتى أن يسمعوا بالعيش تحت سلطة المسيحيين ، ولو كانت سلطة اسمية ، وإذا كانت فرنسا ساعية لوضع العربي تحتها بالقوة فمعنى ذلك أنها ستدخل حرباً لا نهاية لها)).انتهى [المصدر السابق ص110 ؛ الكاتب البريطاني يصوغ كلام الأمير بطريقته الإنكليزية فهم يستعملون كلمة عربي مقابل مسلم فتنبّه]
ويقول تشرشل : ((لم يتردد الأمير في أن يطلب أن يكون كل مسلم مقيم في منطقة فرنسية يجب أن يكون تحت سلطته الشرعية هو فقط! وهو في هذا الطلب كان يسعى أن يُطبق ويُنفّذ مبدأً كان، في نظره، أولى من كل اعتبارات دنيوية ، لأنه مبدأ قائم على ماهية القرآن الأساسية وهو أنه لا يجوز لأي مسلم مهما كانت الظروف ، إذا أمكن ، أن يعترف عن طواعية أو يستسلم إلى حكم مسيحي)).انتهى [المصدر السابق ص113] 
وجاء في جواب الأمير لأحد الفرنسيين قوله : ((سوف أنزل من هذه الصخرة الشماء ،كما ينزل النسر من عشه ، لكي أطهّر مدن الجزائر وعنّابة ووهران من المسيحيين)).انته   [المصدر السابق ص139]
لقد ضرب الأمير نقودًا خاصّة بإمارته الإسلاميّة ، فهل تعلمون ما نُقِشَ عليها؟ أما القطعة الأولى فنُقش عليها الآية الكريمة {ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينًا فلن يُقبل منه} ، وأما القطعة الأصغر منها فنُقش عليها الآية الكريمة {إنّ الدين عند الله الإسلام}.
والحديث في هذا الشأن طويل جدًا لا يمكن اختزاله في أسطر ضمن رد على مقال .
ومَن يريد التوسع في الموضوع فما عليه إلاّ الرجوع إلى كتاب "الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية" وكتاب "تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي" و"أبحاث وآراء في تاريخ الجزائر" و"محاضرات في تاريخ الجزائر"(بداية الاحتلال) كلّها لمؤرّخ الجزائر الكبير الدكتور أبي القاسم سعد الله ، وكتاب "كفاح الجزائر من خلال الوثائق" للدكتور يحيى بو عزيز ، وكتاب "حاضر العالم الإسلامي" للأمير شكيب أرسلان ، وكتاب "تحفة الزائر" لمحمد باشا ، وكتاب "المقاومة الجزائرية تحت لواء الأمير عبد القادر" لإسماعيل العربي ، وكتاب (حلية البشر) للعلاّمة عبد الرزاق البيطار. وهناك الكثير غيرها أيضًا . وكذلك يمكن للباحثين الرجوع للكثير من المخطوطات والوثائق التي حققها بعض العلماء ، مثل (منشور الهداية في كشف حال من ادَّعى العلم والولاية) للشيخ عبد الكريم الفكون الجزائري ؛ تحقيق د. أبو القاسم سعد الله . 
وأنتقل الآن إلى الفقرة الثانية من المقال : 
ذكر الكاتب في بداية مقاله في ترجمة الأمير فقال : هو الشيخ عبد القادر بن محيي الدين الحسني!!
ثمّ قال حيث يصل نسبه بالإمام الحسين بن علي!! (وأظن هذا خطأً كتابيًا) والصواب : الحسن بن عليّ.
ثم نقل عمود النسب الخاص بالأمير فقال :".....عبد القادر ابن محي الدين ابن مصطفى ابن محمد ابن المختار ابن عبد القادر ابن أحمد ابن محمد ابن عبد القوي ابن يوسف ابن أحمد ابن شعبان ابن محمد ابن أدريس ابن أدريس ابن عبدالله ( المحض ) أبن الحسن ( المثنى ) أبن الحسن ( السبط )...... انظر :"الأمير عبد القادر" – سلسلة الفن والثقافة – وزارة الإعلام والثقافة الجزائرية – الجزائر / ص 1974" انتهى
العجيب حقًا أن ينقل سلسلة نسب الأمير من مجلة (سلسلة الفن والثقافة) من مقال كتبه أحدهم (لم يذكره لنا الكاتب) وساق فيه نسب الأمير على نحو لا وجود له في كتب التاريخ والأنساب التي كَتَبَت عن أسرة الأمير عبد القادر أو حياته ، وكل من ينظر في سلسلة النسب هذه يجدها مبتورة وقد سقط منها اثنا عشر جدًّا فقط!! وفيها أسماء محرّفة.
ثم عقد الكاتب المقارنة بين هذه السلسلة العجيبة وبين السلسلة الصحيحة التي ساقها محمد باشا مؤلّف كتاب (تحفة الزائر في مآثر الأمير عبد القادر وأخبار الجزائر) ، والعجيب أن الكاتب لا يعرف أنّ محمد باشا هو ابن الأمير عبد القادر ، فقال عنه إنه قريب الأمير!!
وبعد ذلك خرج الكاتب بنتيجة وهي أنّ نسب الأمير غير موثوق به!!
فقال : ((.إلاَّ أن قريبه الأمير محمد أورد سلسلة أخرى تختلف كلياً في كتابه :" تحفة الزائر في مآثر الأمير عبدالقادر وأخبار الجزائر " ، ممَّا يُضعف الثقة في هذه النسبة الشريفة ، لا سيما إذا عرفنا أ ن النسبة الشريفة من شروط الوصول الى مرتبة القطبية عند المتصوفة ، كما أننا إذا علمنا أيضاً أن الصوفية يجوِّزون الاكتساب الروحاني للنسبة الشريفة تقلُّ الثقة عندنا بتلك السلاسل النسبية المسبوكة)).انتهى
ثم زاد في التشكيك في نسب الأمير فقال (إن النسبة الشريفة هي من شروط الوصول للقطبية عند الصوفية) ، فهذا يعني أنه ربما ادعى الأمير هذه النسبة كي يدّعي القطبية فيما بعد! وكذلك زعم أن الصوفيّة يقولون بالاكتساب الروحاني للنسب!!
وأقول : ما هذا الكلام أيها الكاتب؟ وكيف رضيته لنفسك وأنت الذي صدّرت مقالك بعنوان فك الشفرة الجزائريّة؟!!
إنّ من يعتمد على مقالة في مجلة ثقافة وفنون ويقرأ فيها كلامًا فيه سقط طباعي وتصحيف شنيع ، عليه ألاّ يخوض في الأنساب!! 
كيف يتكلم في الأنساب وهو لا يعرف أنّ مؤلف كتاب (تحفة الزائر) هو الابن الأكبر للأمير عبد القادر ، أمير الجزائر الذي يريد أن يفكّ شيفرته!!
وبعد كل هذا ذهب الكاتب يتدخّل بباطن الأمير ، ويزعم أنّه كان يسعى للوصول إلى القطبية الصوفية!! ولا أدري من أين أتى بتلك المعلومة؟!
إنّ قبيلة الأمير في الجزائر اسمها قبيلة بني هاشم ، وأسرة الأمير عبد القادر من أشهر الأسر الإدريسيّة في المغرب ورجال هذه الأسرة جلّهم من العلماء والشيوخ وأصحاب السيادة والوجاهة في تلك الأقطار ، وتراجمهم زاخرة في كتب ومؤلفات علماء المغرب والجزائر والشام ، وذِكْرُ نسبهم وفروعهم أشهر من أن يدلّ عليه ، لا في عهد الأمير عبد القادر بل قبله بقرون!!
فإذا كان الكاتب لا يريد أن يقرّ بنسب الأمير ، فماذا سيفعل في كتب العلماء التي ألّفت قبل أن يولد الأمير بل وقبل أن يولد جدّه وجدّ جدّه وجدّهم!!
كل ما على الكاتب أن يفعله هو أن يرجع إلى الكتب التالية ليعلم فداحة خطئه .
1. كتاب "عِقْدُ الجُمان النَّفيس في ذكر الأعيان من أشراف غَريس" للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله التوجيني .
2. كتاب "جوهرة العقول في ذكر آل الرّسول" للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن محمد الفاسي .
3. كتاب "فتح الرحمن شرح عقود الجمان" للشيخ محمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن أبي القاسم الجوزي الراشدي المزيلي .
4. كتاب "البستان في ذكر العلماء الأعيان" للفقيه عبد الله الونشريسي .
5. كتاب "رياض الأزهار في عدد آل النبي المختار" للمَقَّرِيِّ التلمساني .
6. كتاب "حلية البشر في تاريخ القرن الثالث عشر" للشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار .
7. كتاب "تعطير المَشام في مآثر دمشق الشام" للعلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي .
وغيرها ....
هذه الكتب ذكرتْ عمود النسب الخاص بأسرة الأمير باتفاق ، وأمّا الكتب التي ترجمت للأمير أو لإخوته أو لآبائه واكتفت بالتنبيه على نسبه الإدريسي الحسني فهي بالعشرات .
وإليكم عمود النسب الخاص بالأمير عبد القادر والمتفق عليه عند أهل العلم ، والذي لا يجوز اعتماد غيره : [هو عبد القادر بن محي الدّين بن مصطفى بن محمد بن المختار بن عبد القادر بن أحمد المختار ابن عبد القادر بن أحمد بن محمد بن عبد القوي بن علي بن أحمد بن عبد القوي بن خالد بن يوسف بن أحمد بن بشّار بن محمد بن مسعود بن طاوس بن يعقوب بن عبد القوي بن أحمد بن محمد بن إدريس الأصغر بن إدريس الأكبر بن عبد الله المحض ابن الحسن المثنّى ابن الحسن السبط ابن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه].
فلو أنّ باحثًا متخصصًا بالتاريخ والأنساب قرأ هذه الكتب وغيرها ثم قرّر صحة نسب الأمير من عدمها بطريقة علمية لكان كلامه مقبولاً ومحترمًا .
أما أن يأتي شخص لا خبرة له بالأنساب فيقرأ سلسلة نسب مغلوطة في جريدة أو مجلة ثم يقرر من تلقاء نفسه صحة ذلك النسب أو عدمها ، فهذا لا يمكن القَبول به أو السكوت عنه.
ثمّ من أين أتى الكاتب بمسألة ادعاء القطبية عند الأمير؟ نريد مرجعًا!
وكما أسلفت فلا حاجة بالأمير إلى أن يدعي النَّسب ونَسَبُه ثابت قبل أن يولد هو وأبوه وجدّه!!
ولقد غفل الكاتب عن حقيقة دامغة وهي أنّ الشعب الجزائري التفّ حول السيد محيي الدين والد الأمير ، لأنه مِنْ أشهر الأدارسة في تلك الأقطار ، وهذا مدوّن في كل الكتب التي وثّقت تلك المرحلة!!
وليس للأخ الكاتب أي سلف من العلماء والمؤرّخين! فيما ذهب إليه من التشكيك بنسب الأمير . 
وللفائدة فإن درجة القطبية عند المتصوفة لا يشترط فيها النسب أبدًا ، وهذا معروف في كتبهم الكبرى ، وهناك بعض جهلة الصوفية المتأخرين اشترطوا ذلك فردّ عليهم علماء الصوفية أنفسهم (انظر رسالة الشيخ عبد الله الغماري الصوفي ((كرامات وأولياء)) التي بيّن فيها بطلان قول من قال بشرط النسب الشريف للقطبيّة)
ثم إن ادعاء الكاتب بجواز اكتساب النسب روحانيًا عند الصوفية ، ادعاءٌ بدون بيّنة ، فليته ذكر لنا مرجعًا من مراجع الصوفيّة ينص على ذلك .
أيها الإخوة إنّ الله تعالى يقول في كتابه العزيز : {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاء لِلّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ  } [النساء : 135]
والحمد لله ربّ العالمين
خلدون بن مَكِّي الحسني 
للبحث صِلَة

----------


## محمد المبارك

استاذنا العزيز ودكتورنا الفاضل ابا ادريس خلدون الحسني حفظه الله 
نحن في انتظار جديدكم
 بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

الأخ الكريم محمد المبارك ، وبارك الله فيكم أيضًا،
وأنا لم أبلغ مرتبة الأستاذية بعد ، وحسبي أن أكون طالب علم وباحث عن الحقائق،,أسأل الله السداد

لقد عرضت الحلقتين الثانية والثالثة ، والرابعة ستكون الخميس إن شاء الله، خلتك قرأتها!
 فأنا أعرضها في موضوع جديد ، وليس ضمن هذه الحلقة ، هكذا ارتأى بعض الإخوة 
وكنتُ أتمنى أن يكون هناك خانة ثابتة أدرجُ فيها الحلقات بتتابع حتى لا يتشتت القراء!
على كل حال الحلقات كلها موجودة الآن في المنتدى ، وضمن مجلس قضايا فكرية معاصرة ، نزولاً عند رغبة الإخوة في الإشراف
وأتمنى لك قراءة ممتعة ومفيدة
أخوكم
خلدون بن مكّي الحسني

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

_جزاكم الله خيراا_

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيك ..
حبذا لو كانت الحلقات في مقال واحد ، بدل هذا التشتيت . 
وأن يُقتصر - مؤقتًا - على موقع واحد لنشرها ؛ لأني أراك تنشرها هنا وفي الجلفة وفي الملتقى .
وقد كلمني الأستاذ محمد المبارك يقترح هذا ؛ لأنه ينتظر فراغك من الحلقات ؛ لينشر ماعنده .
وفقكم الله ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزى الله الدكتور خلدون الحسني خيرًا على إفادته ومعلوماته القيِّمة، وقد قمت بتعديلات ودمج لمواضيعه الثلاثة تحت الموضوع الأول، حتى تحصل الفائدة ويتَّقى التشتُّت بالدخول ههنا وهناك، فأعتذر له إن ساءه ذلك، وأتمنَّى أن لا يكون كذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقمت أيضًا بتثبيت الموضوع؛ لتعمَّ به الفائدة، وتسهل المتابعة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونرجو من الدكتور مواصلة بقية الحلقات تحت هذا الموضوع؛ سلامة من التشتت، وتلبية لطلب من يحب متابعة موضوعه الماتع.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

جزاكــم الله خيراا أخي البخاري على الجمع و التثبيت 
فالموضوع هام و يحتاج في رأيي لنقاش مباشر

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

بارك الله فيكم و شكر الله للاخوة المشرفين 
نحن نتابع بتمعن و ما أسعدنا بكلام الدكتور الحسيني .
و الله لنفرح اشد الفرح أن نربح شخصية مثل الامير و أن لا يكون كما يروج عنه و الاسعد من ذلك أن يكون من أصحاب النعيم و مغفرة الرب الرحيم
واصلوا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

أيها الإخوة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أشكر الشيخ سليمان الخراشي والأخ عدنان البخاري على اهتمامهما بالموضوع . بارك الله فيكم.
وأشكر الأخ أبا عبد الله الشاوي، على مشاركته الكريمة.

وبارك الله فيكم أخي أبا عبد الرحمن عبد القادر

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحلقة الرابعةنلاحظ أن الأخ محمد المبارك في مقاله (فك الشفرة) إذا ذَكَرَ الشيخ محيي الدين الحسني وسبب التفاف الشعب الجزائري حوله قال : هو شيخ الطريقة القادرية ، وإذا تكلّم عن ثقافة الأمير عبد القادر قال عنه إنه كان يُعد لاستلام الطريقة القادرية بعد أبيه ، ولمّا تكلم على جهاد الأمير ونهايته وضع له عنواناً (نهاية الحركة القادريّة!!) 
أقول : أيها الإخوة إن والد الأمير عبد القادر وكذلك جدّه كانا من الصوفيّة ولهم طريقة هي القادريّة ، هذا أمر لا ينكره أحد . ولكن أن يُقال إنّ الشعب الجزائري التفّ حول الشيخ محيي الدين لأنه قادري فهذا بعيد .
أولاً هناك عدّة طرق كانت منتشرة في الجزائر والقادريّة ليست أوسعها بل التجانية هي أوسع الطرق انتشاراً وكذلك الشاذلية والدرقاوية والرحمانية وغيرها كثير ..
فلماذا يلتف الشعب حول القادرية فحسب ويترك باقي الطرق؟ مع العلم أنّ الذين بايعوا السيد محيي الدين كانوا من مختلف الطرق!
والحقيقة كما أسلفت أن سبب التفاف الشعب حول السيد محيي الدين هو كونه من أعلى وأثبت الأشراف الأدارسة نسباً في تلك الأقطار ، ولأنّه من أهل العلم ومن أهل الصلاح والرأي ، كما ترجم له علماء المسلمين .
ثمّ إن اقتصار الكاتب على وصف السيد محيي الدين بأنه شيخ الطريقة القادريّة ، لا يُعطي الصورة الحقيقية للرجل .
فكل من ترجم للسيد محيي الدين وصفه بالعالم العامل ، المشتغل بتدريس الفقه والحديث والتفسير واللغة وغيرها من علوم الشريعة ، إضافة إلى تصوّفه .
إذن فهناك فرق بين السيد محيي الدين ، وبين من يسمون بشيوخ الطرق الصوفية ، الذين ليس لهم أي نصيب من العلم والمعرفة ، وإنما حسبهم أنهم يجمعون الناس في زواياهم لأورادهم وأناشيدهم والرقص الصوفي والأكل والشرب . 
إنّ زاوية السيد محيي الدين وصفها العلماء بأنها كانت معهداً للعلوم الشرعيّة يدرّس فيها جميع أصناف العلوم . (وللفائدة فإنّ مذهب السيد محيي الدين هو محاربة الرقص الصوفي "الحضرات") 
فإذا أردنا أن نصف السيد محيي الدين بإنصاف فإننا نقول عنه : إنه من أهل الدين ، صاحب علم وعمل ، وجمع إلى ذلك النسب الشريف والخلق الأصيل وكان له معهد للعلوم الشرعيّة ، وكان صوفيًا تلقى الطريقة القادريّة ونشرها ، وأجاز الناس بأورادها ، ولكنه متفقه بالمذهب المالكي ومنضبط به .. وهو من الذين يصنّفون ضمن ما يُسمِّيه الأستاذ سعد الله (بالتصوف السلفي) ؛ لا أن نقتصر على وصفه بالقادري وانتهى الأمر ، لأننا بذلك نكون قد وجّهنا أذهان القراء إلى صورة واحدة (وهي الطرقيّة أو التصوف الجاهل). 
[من الذين وصفهم الأستاذ سعد الله بأنهم من دعاة التصوف السلفي ، الشيخ عبد الرحمن الأخضري، والشيخ محمد بن علي الخروبي ، والشيخ أحمد زروق ، والشيخ عبد الكريم الفكون . انظر تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي 1/507؛ 527؛530]
والعجيب من الكاتب أنه لمّا تكلّم عن ثقافة الأمير قال : إن والد الأمير كان يُعدّه لمشيخة القادرية من بعده!!!! وأنا أسأله ما مصدر معلوماتك عن هذا الأمر؟ 
يقول الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله : ((إن الأمير عبد القادر فوق الطرق الصوفية كلها ، أي إنه كان يعمل من أجل فكرة أشمل وهي الدين والوطنية)).انتهى[الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية ص400]
قال الكاتب : ((لقد كان الأمير عبدالقادر ذا ثقافة علمية واسعة ، فقد كان أبوه الشيخ محيي الدين يُعِدُّه لمشيخة الطريقة القادرية من بعده ، وحتى تكتمل صورة الأمير عبد القادر، فقد تلقى الشاب مجموعة من العلوم فقد درس الفلسفة (رسائل إخوان الصفا - أرسطوطاليس - فيثاغورس) ودرس الفقه والحديث فدرس صحيح البخاري ومسلم، وقام بتدريسهما، كما تلقى الألفية في النحو، والسنوسية، والعقائد النسفية في التوحيد، وايساغوجي في المنطق، والإتقان في علوم القرآن))انتهى
والسؤال : هل هذه العلوم يتلقاها من يُعدّ ليصبح شيخ طريقة؟!
وأقول للكاتب من أين علمت أنه درس رسائل إخوان الصفا؟ ففيما قرأتُه عن الأمير من تراجم لم أجد أحدًا ذكرها ، مع أنهم ذكروا الكثير مما لم يورده الكاتب أصلاً! وسؤالي ليس استنكارياً وإنما يهمني أن أعرف المصدر. 
يقول شارل هنري تشرشل : ((إن الأمير قرأ أعمال أفلاطون ، وفيثاغورث ، وأرسطو ، ودرس كتابات مشاهير المؤلفين من عهود الخلافة العربية عن التاريخ القديم والحديث ، وعن الفلسفة ، واللغة، الفلك ، والجغرافية ، بل حتى عن الطب ، وقد تجمّعت لديه مكتبة ضخمة)).انتهى [حياة الأمير عبد القادر ص47 . تفرّد تشرشل بذكر كتب أفلاطون وفيثاغورث وأرسطو!!]
لقد قرأتُ في كتاب الدكتور أبي القاسم سعد الله (تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي) 1/520 ، كثيراً من التعليقات على زوايا الطرق الصوفية التي كانت منتشرة في تلك الأيام ، وكان ينقلُ كلام العلماء المعاصرين لتلك الزوايا والطرق والمنتقدين لبعض شيوخها وانحرافهم وتعاونهم مع الاستعمار ، ولما وصل إلى الحديث عن جدّ الأمير وهو الحاج مصطفى والطريقة القادريّة ، وصفه بأنه من علماء الوقت وصلحائه وأنه أنشأ زاوية بغرض أن تكون مركزًا للتعليم ومبعثًا للطريقة القادريّة ، وبعد وفاته تولى أمر الزاوية ولده السيد محيي الدين الذي كان من شيوخ العلم المشهود لهم ، وأصبح الشيخ محيي الدين يلقن أوراد الطريقة القادرية وينشر العلم من الزاوية التي كانت عبارة عن معهد ...إلى أن قال : كما أن القادرية قد اندمجت غداة الاحتلال في تيار الحركة الوطنية مستعملة نفوذها الروحي للدعوة إلى الجهاد ضد الفرنسيين)).انته   كلام سعد الله .
ولم يذكر أي طعن فيه أو في زاويته كما فعل بباقي الزوايا والطرق . وما ذلك إلاّ للفرق الكبير بينها . 
ملاحظة :[ينبغي أن نفرّق بين العلماء أو الفقهاء المتصوّفين الذين تلقوا أورادًا لبعض الطرق الصوفية ، وبين رجال الطرق (الطرقيين) الذين ـ في أغلبهم وعامتهم ـ جهّال وأصحاب أغراض شخصية ، ويعتمدون على الدجل والشعوذة!!] 
وقال الدكتور سعد الله في معرض كلامه عن الأمير: ((.. إن المقاومة قد أخذت عليه كل الوقت وأصبح رمزاً لجمع الكلمة وتوحيد الشعب تحت راية الوطنيّة وليس مرابطًا يلقن أوراد الطريقة القادرية)).انتهى [المرجع السابق1/522]
والآن سأعرض لكم بعض النقول العلمية المتصلة بالموضوع :
أولاً ؛ ترجمة السيد مصطفى بن محمد بن المختار الراشدي الحسني ؛ 
ترجَمَهُ حفيدُه السيد أحمد الحسني فقال : ((كان رحمه الله عالماً عابداً زاهداً يُلقّب بسيبويه الإقليم ، وكان يحفظ كتاب التصريح على التوضيح للشيخ خالد الأزهري عن ظهر قلب كحفظه الفاتحة ، وأَقْرَأَ ألفيّة ابن مالك قراءة تحقيق وبحثٍ وتدقيق في محلٍّ واحد ثماني عشْرة مرّة ، وأجازه إجازة عامّة الشيخ مرتضى الزَبيدي صاحب "تاج العروس" وكتَبَها له في نحو كرَّاسة ، وقد كانت له المشيخة التّامة على جميع علماء الإقليم وكانت له الكلمة المسموعة عند الباي محمد حاكم وهران ، وقد كان المذكور يُجلّه ويُوقّره وجعلَ له رئاسة المسجد الكبير "بمُعسْكَر" .
ثمَّ انتقَلَ إلى وادي الحمام واختطَّ به قريةً سمّاها الراشديّة ثمّ غلَبَ عليها اسم "القيطنة" وذلك سنة 1198هـ وبنى بها مسجدًا ومحلاًّ لقراءة القرآن العظيم ومحلاًّ لطلبة العلم ، وعيّنَ لهم مصروفًا من عنده في كل يوم ، وتوفّي سنة اثنتي عشرة ومئتين وألف (1212هـ) عن ثلاثٍ وستين سنة عند ماءٍ يُعرف بعين غزالة)).انتهى [ترجمته في (نخبة ما تُسر به النواظر) لأحمد الحسني ص120]
ـ وقال عنه الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار في (حلية البشر) : ((الفاضل الإمام والكامل الهمام ، كعبة الأفاضل ومعدن الفضائل ...)).انتهى 
ثانيًا ؛ ترجمة السيد محيي الدين بن مصطفى (والد الأمير) ، قال عنه العلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي : ((كان عالماً زاهدًا عابدًا مربيًا صوفيًا تشدّ إليه الرِّحال ، ذا أُبّهة وصولة وعظمة ، وقد كساه الله تعالى من الهيبة والعظمة عند أهل إقليم الجزائر ما لم يتفق لغيره ، وكان مقصوداً لقضاء الحوائج الدينية والدنيوية ..)). انتهى من كتاب (تعطير المشام) .
وقال عنه الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار : (( هو الشيخ العالم العامل ، والفرد الأوحد الفاضل ، بقيّة السلف .... العفيف الحسيب والشريف النسيب ..)) .انتهى انظر (حلية البشر).
ومما قاله فيه الأستاذ المهدي البوعبدلّي في بحثه بعنوان " وثائق أصيلة تُلقي الضوء على حياة الأمير عبد القادر" نُشِرَ في مجلّة الثقافة التي تصدرها وزارة الثقافة الجزائريّة وفي عددها الخاص بالذكرى المئويّة لوفاة الأمير عبد القادر العدد 75 رجب وشعبان 1403 أيار ماي 1983 
((" ... وهناك وثائق من بينها مرثيّة لأحد تلامذة الشيخ محيي الدين ، ضمّنها الفنون التي كان يدرّسها الشيخ محيي الدين بمعهد القيطنة ، التي أسسها والده السيد مصطفى بن المختار الذي كان بدوره أمثلَ فقهاء عهده وأدبائه ، وقد تركَ عدّة رسائل بخطّه . وهي تعطينا صورة حقيقيّة عن ثقافة السيد محيي الدين ، وتُبيِّن أنّ معهد القيطنة لم يقتصر على تعليم القرآن ومختصر خليل ، بل كانت تدرس فيه فنون كالتفسير والحديث وعلوم اللغة ، وصاحب هذه المرثيّة هو العالم المحدّث الشيخ محمد بن معروف الونشريسي المتوفى في تونس سنة 1265هـ كما ذكرَ ذلك تلميذه علي بن الحاج موسى إمام ضريح الثعالبي بالجزائر في عهده ، وقد هاجر من الجزائر بعد الاحتلال وكان الأمير كلّفه بترشيح القضاة بناحية "شْلف" و " ونشريس " وقد عثرنا على وثائق تُثبت ذلك ، وهذه بعض الأبيات من المرثيّة المذكورة : 
يـحقّ لجفني أن تسيلَ دموعُه ****** علـى سيدٍ ذي حكمة وبراعـة
سما وارتقى وسادَ أهل زمـانِه ****** بذا يشـهدُ العدول كالمستفيضةإلى أن قال :
ترى كتُبَ ابن حاجب وخليلنا ***** وألفيّة ابـن مـالك مـع غنية
وسـعد وسـلّم وجمع جوامع ***** وتفسير ما يتلـى كتاب وسنُّة
يقولون: من لنا بكشف رموزها ***** وحلّ غريب اللفظ عند القراءة
ومعرفةِ الصحيح من ضده إذا ***** تعارضت الآثار مـن غير ميزةإلى أن قال : 
فيا أسفي علـى ربيع قلوبنا ***** مزيل الصدا عنها بعلم وحكمة
ويا أسفي على خليفةِ مالكٍ ***** إمامنا محيي الدين شيخي وقدوتيوُلِدَ رحمه الله سنة تسعين ومئة وألف وتوفّي يوم الأحد سنة تسع وأربعين ومئتين .
هذه ترجمة مختصرة لوالد وجدّ الأمير ، وأمّا تراجم باقي آبائه وأجداده المذكورين في سلسلة نسبه الإدريسي الحسني ، فهي مثبتة في كتب التواريخ والتراجم وغيرها ، وقد جمعتُها في كتاب أُعِدُّه للتعريف برجال وأعلام أسرة الأمير عبد القادر ، وكذلك أبحث فيه السيرة الذاتية للأمير بحثًا تاريخيًا ، وأتعرّض فيه للشبهات التي أثيرت حوله ، وما هذه الحلقات إلاّ اختصار لبعض مباحث هذا الكتاب ، وأسأل الله أن ييسر لي إتمامه قريبًا. 
وما ذكرته في هذه الحلقة من تراجم ونقول إنما هو بيانٌ يوضِّح بعض الحقائق ؛ حتى تكون الصورة كاملة عند القارئ ، وفيه فوائد تاريخية.
ولكن الأمر العجيب حقًا هو قول الكاتب واصفاً نهاية جهاد الأمير عبد القادر (الأمير الشرعي للجزائر) المبايع من قبل الشعب الجزائري ، والذي دام 17 عاماً ، بقوله ((نهاية الحركة القادرية))!!!
سبحان الله! ماذا سيُفهم من هذا العنوان؟
ومن أين أتى بهذا الوصف؟ ومن سلفه فيه؟ وما هي مراجعه ومصادره؟
الذي يُفهم منه أنّ الكاتب سمّى قيادة الأمة والبيعة للأمير وحمل راية الجهاد بالحركة القادرية!! وعدَّ نهاية الحرب بأنها نهاية للحركة القادرية!! 
والذي يُفهم من كلامه أنّ جهادَ الصليبيين المعتدين ، وجمع كلمة المسلمين والقيام بشؤون الدولة الإسلامية إنما هي تعاليم الطريقة القادريّة فحسب! ولذلك فإنّ الأمير لمّا أُسقط في يديه وحوصر واضطر إلى التسليم ، انتهت بذلك الحركة القادرية وانتهت أطول وأعنف مرحلة كفاح عسكري تعرّض لها الفرنسيون في الجزائر . وهذا حقًا؛ كلام عجيب!!!
وكان يكفي الكاتب أن يعنون لتلك الفقرة كما عنون لها كل المؤرخين والعلماء من جميع المشارب بـ (انتهاء مرحلة المقاومة الجزائرية بقيادة الأمير عبد القادر) . 
ـ ومن أغرب ما وصف به كاتب المقال الأمير قوله : ((و ممَّا يُؤخذ على الأمير حبه للمال و السلطة الذين يخلطهما بحب العفو و المسامحة في أحيان كثيرة ((.انتهى
لماذا لا يذكر لنا الكاتب مصادره التي يستقي منها معلوماته؟! فهذا الوصف لا يصدر إلاّ عن شخص معاصر للأمير يعرفه عن قرب ، فمن أين حصل الكاتب على معلوماته هذه؟ 
المعروف عن الأمير والمشهور عنه أنه كان متقشفاً لا يلبس إلاّ البسيط من الثياب ، ويُرى عليه ثوب واحد سنواتٍ طويلةً لا يغيّره! والمشهور والثابت عنه كثرة إنفاقه للمال في وجوه الخير ، وقد مات وعليه ديون من كثرة ما كان يمنح الناسَ ، علماءَهم وعامَّتَهم .
وانظروا كيف كان أعداء الأمير عبد القادر يصفونه!
يقول أحد المؤرّخين الفرنسيين : ((..كان احتقاره للثروة وعزوفه عن مظاهر البذخ من المظاهر المميزة لشخصيّته)).انتهى [(المقاومة الجزائرية تحت لواء الأمير عبد القادر) لإسماعيل العربي ص218] 
ويقول الجنرال بيجو (وهو من ألدّ أعداء الأمير) واصفاً الأمير : (( .. وقبل أن أدخل في الحديث معه، أخذتُ أتأمّل وجهه وكسوته لحظة . إنه شاحب اللون ، وصورته قويّة الشبه بالصورة التقليدية المعروفة للمسيح . وعيناه مثل لحيته ، كستنائيّة اللون . ومظهره العام يدل على التقوى والخشوع . وهو بعد النظرة الأولى يخفض عينيه ثم لا يحدّق في الأشياء أبداً . وأما كسوته فهي عادية ومستعملة في حدود ثلاثة أرباعها . إنه لمن الواضح أنّ الرجل يلتزم التقشّف والبساطة)).انتهى [المصدر السابق ص160ـ 161] . 
ومليحة شهدت لها ضرَّاتها ***** والفضل ما شهدت به الأعداءويقول الكولونيل تشرشل : ((لقد كان عبد القادر معارضًا لكل المصاريف التي تصرف فيما لا فائدة فيه ، حتى إنَّ المبلغ الذي اعتاد المسلمون أن يخصصوه للاحتفالات والمهرجانات في أهم الأعياد الدينية ، وجَّهه هو إلى أغراض خيرية . ففي مناسبة ختان أحد أبنائه استغرب أهل (بروسة) أنه بدلاً من المسيرة الغالية العادية ، مع كل ما تستلزمه من أُبَّهة وبهرجة الفرسان والأعلام والموسيقا ، كان هناك جمعٌ من الفقراء مجتمعين أمام منزله يتلقون من يديه هدايا الخبز والملابس والنقود . إنّ هذا كان في عين عبد القادر أفضلَ احتفال بهذه الشعيرة المقدسة)).انتهى [حياة الأمير عبد القادر ص275].
وقد ذكر هذه الحادثة محمد باشا فقال : ((التمس (الأمير) من أعيان البلد (بروسة) أن يقيّدوا له أولاد الفقراء المحتاجين للختان فقيّدوا (يعني كتبوا) نحو الخمسمئة ، فأمر بختانهم (مع أبنائه) على نفقته ... وتعجب أهل بروسة لأن من عادة أعيانهم أنهم يحتفلون للختان وسائر الأفراح بضرب الموسيقا والطبول والزمور ، والأمير احتفل بكثرة الصدقات والمبرات فترى جماهير الفقراء والمحتاجين حول داره يتناولون أنواع الأطعمة والألبسة والدراهم ، وكانوا على كثرتهم يرفعون أصواتهم بالدعاء له ، وهو يقول اربعوا على أنفسكم واشكروا الله تعالى)).انتهى [تحفة الزائر 2/62]
وأمّا علماء المسلمين الذين ترجموا للأمير ، فقد وصفوا شدة كرمه وسخائه وزهده . وسيأتي مزيد من التوضيح لهذه المسألة لاحقاً .إن شاء الله 
******************************
قال صاحب (فك الشفرة) : ((ورحل الأمير عبد القادر إلى الشرق براتب من الحكومة الفرنسية ، وبوعدٍ غير واضحٍ من الإمبراطور الفرنسي بتنصيبه إمبراطوراً على البلاد العربية)).انتهى
أقول : لماذا لا يذكر لنا الكاتب مصادر معلوماته؟
والمعلومة الجديدة هي وعد نابليون بتنصيب الأمير إمبراطوراً على البلاد العربيّة!! 
لقد طالعت كثيرًا من الكتب (العربية والأجنبيّة) التي تحدّثت عن قصة تسريح الأمير ، وليس في واحد منها هذه المعلومة!
ومما يُذكر في هذا المقام ، أنّ الإمبراطور الفرنسي نابليون الثالث عندما قرر إطلاق سراح الأمير من سجنه ، أمر الماريشال "بيجو" أن يكتب للأمير يخبره بأنّ الحكومة الفرنسية كانت تريد أن تطلق سراحه وترسله إلى مكّة حيث يريد ، ولكن الأصوات في مجلس العموم أجبرتها على ترك ذلك، وأنه ربما تمضي سنوات عديدة ولا يتيسّر له التوجه إلى المواضع التي طلبها ، ثمّ أشار بيجو على الأمير فقال : ((أشير عليك .. أن توطّن نفسك على جعل فرنسا وطنًا لك ، فتطلب من الحكومة أن تعطيك أملاكًا جيدة في أرضها ينتج لك منها ما تعيش به كواحد من كبرائها مع مداومتك على أداء وظائفك الدينية كما تريد وبلوغ مرادك في تربية أولادك .... فهذا ما أشير به بحسب حقوق الإنسانية وبالخصوص عليك لِمَا ألمَّ بك من المصائب مع اتصافك بالصفات الحسنة التي وهبها الله لك، راجيًا قبول تحياتي المقدمة مع الإكرام والاحترام .في 28/1/1849م))
فأجابه الأمير بقوله : ((لو جمَعَت فرنسا سائرَ أموالها ثمّ خيّرتني بين أخذها وأكون عبدًا ، وبين أن أكون حرًّا فقيرًا مُعْدمًا ، لاخترت أن أكون حرًّا فقيرًا ، فلا تراجعوني بمثل ذلك الخطاب فإنه ليس عندي بعد هذا الخطاب جواب ، وإلى الله تُرجعُ الأمور ، وبيده كشْفُ هذا الديْجور)).انتهى [تحفة الزائر 2/26ـ27] ، (وكان عمر الأمير في حينها 41 عامًا!)
وما ترويه كتب السياسة المعاصرة هو أنّ الدولة العثمانية لمّا توالت هزائمها أمام روسيا وغيرها ، وبدأ الوهن والضعف في حكمها وسقط كثير من الأقطار التي كانت تحت سلطتها (ومنها الجزائر) ، قامت في بلاد الشام طليعة من دعاة الاستقلال وبحثوا مصير سورية ، وعقدوا المؤتمرات السريّة في دمشق سنة 1877م (وكان عُمر الأمير في حينها 72 عاماً!) واقترحوا فصل البلاد عن الدولة العثمانية ، وتنصيب الأمير عبد القادر مليكاً عليها ، لأنهم وجدوا فيه الحلّ الأمثل للوضع البائس الذي كانت عليه البلاد ، لما يتمتّع به الأمير من هيبة واحترام عند العثمانيين والعرب على حدٍّ سواء! وعندما عرضوا على الأمير هذا الموضوع لم يتحمّس له ، ولم يرفضه ، ولكنّه نصح أن يظلّ الارتباط الروحي بين البلاد الشاميّة والخلافة العثمانية قائماً ، وأن يبقى السلطان العثماني سلطاناً على الشام أيضاً.
وأمّا المشروع الفرنسي الجديد الذي ظهر سنة 1870م !!!والذي كان يرمي إلى إنشاء إمبراطوريّة عربيّة تمتد من شمالي بلاد الشام حتى قطاع عكّا يرأسها الأمير عبد القادر ، فقد رفضه الأمير بشدّة!
وهذا معروف عند المتابعين لتلك الشؤون في ذلك الوقت .
لقد رفض الأمير عبد القادر هذا المشروع لأنّه مطلب فرنسي استعماري . وبعد سبع سنوات ، عندما ظهر المشروع العربي القومي تردّد في قبوله ، كان عدم تحمّس الأمير لهذا الأمر ناشئاً عن احترامه لمبدأ الخلافة الإسلاميّة . ثم جاء مؤتمر برلين وتولّى عبد الحميد الخلافة وأصبح سلطاناً فتأخّر الحلّ العربي . 
أما علماء المسلمين المتابعون لشؤون الأمير ، أمثال الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار ، وجمال الدين القاسمي، وأديب الحصني ، وجميل الشطي ، وأمثالهم فلم يذكروا شيئاً عن ذلك أبداً . حتى إنّ السياسي الكبير والمؤرخ المخضرم الأمير شكيب أرسلان صاحب الاطلاع الكبير وشبكة المعارف الواسعة ،لم يشر إلى شيء من ذلك عند ترجمته للأمير في حاضر العالم الإسلامي!!
ولكي أزيل اللبس أقول مختصرًا ما قاله المؤرّخون لتلك الحقبة : 
عندما خُلِّي سبيل الأمير عبد القادر كانت الدولة العثمانية مقطّعة الأوصال ، وبدأت تخسر ممالكها الواحدة تلو الأخرى ، وأصبح السلطان العثماني مضطراً إلى التساهل مع الدول الأوربيّة والخضوع للكثير من رغباتها ، وفي الوقت نفسه كثُر المفتونون بأوربا وأنظمتها ضمن رجالات السلطان المتنفّذين وكانوا من المعادين للحكم الإسلامي ، كما قويت الدعوات القوميّة والعصبيّة التركية ، وزاد النفوذ اليهودي في الدولة ، وزاد اتفاق الدول الأوربيّة على ضرورة الإجهاز على الدولة العثمانية ، هذا إضافةً إلى تردي الأحوال المعيشية في بلاد الشام وشدّة جَور الولاة على الناس ، وظهور الحروب الطائفيّة ، ثمّ انتصار الروس على الدولة العثمانية. في هذه الأجواء عقد زعماء بلاد الشام مؤتمر دمشق السري للنظر في استقلالها عن العثمانيين ، واجتمع رأيهم على تنصيب الأمير عبد القادر أميراً عليها : ((ورأوا فيه أملهم الوحيد ، لأنه الشخصية التي تستطيع إقناع الأتراك بحق العرب في الاستقلال ، وهو الذي يمكن أن تتفق عليه كلمة الدول الأوربيّة ذات المصالح المتصارعة في المنطقة بعد ما قام به أثناء الفتنة ، وفوق كل ذلك فهو المجاهد ذو النسب الشريف والعالم ذو المقام الرفيع والمحايد الذي يمكن أن تهابه وتنضوي تحت لوائه مختلف الطوائف والملل والعشائر في المنطقة)).انتهى[مقدمة "حياة الأمير عبد القادر" لسعد الله ص26] 
ومع ذلك لم يتحمّس الأمير لذلك ، وما هي إلاّ أيام ويتسلّم السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني الخلافة وبدأ يبطش بكل من يدعو إلى اعتماد الفكر الغربي ، واهتمّ بالجيش وقَوَّى مركز الخلافة ، وأخذ يدعو للجامعة الإسلامية ، فعندها ارتاح الأمير واطمأن وصار يرفض أي عرض له بتسلُّم الحكم إلى أن مات . [وقد عاصر الأمير خلال وجوده في الشرق أربعة من الخلفاء العثمانيين هم : عبد المجيد وعبد العزيز ومراد الخامس وعبد الحميد الثاني]
هذا الذي أقول هو كلام شديد الاختصار لأنّ الحديث عن تلك الحقبة يقتضي وقتاً طويلاً وليس محل بحثنا الآن ، 
ولكن إليكم بعض النقول التاريخيّة للاستئناس ؛ جاء في كتاب"التاريخ الإسلامي" للأستاذ محمود شاكر 8/185 : ((ومن الذين فُتنوا بأوربا وأفكارها رجال كان لهم دور خطير في الدولة أمثال أحمد مدحت باشا رئيس مجلس الدولة ، وصاحب اليد الأولى في خلع الخليفة عبد العزيز وقتله، وفي خلع الخليفة مراد الخامس . وهؤلاء المفتونون كانوا بعيدين عن معرفة الإسلام ، لذا كانوا يتّهمون الخلفاء بالحكم المطلق ، ويُطالبون بوضع دستور للدولة إذ يريدون أن تكون على نمط الدول الأوربيّة النصرانية ، وأن يكون دستورها من وضع البشر بالشكل الذي عليه الدساتير الأوربيّة ، ولا يقبلون أن يكون القرآن الكريم (كتاب الله) دستور الأمّة ، وهو الذي يحدّ من تصرفات الخليفة وصلاحياته ، وما ذلك إلاّ عِداءً للإسلام ، وانبهاراً بالحياة الأوربيّة ، وانهزاماً نفسياً ، وتحقيقاً للشهوات والأهواء الذاتية .
وزاد النفوذ اليهودي في الدولة مع أطماع اليهود ، ومع تَسَلُّم يهود الدونمة عدداً من المراكز الرئيسيّة، وقد نسيَ الناسُ أصلَهم وحقيقتهم ، وطبيعة اليهود ، إذ أظهروا الإسلام وعاشوا مع أبنائه واختلطوا بهم ، يؤدّون الصلاة أمامهم بل يُؤدّون الحج ..
وزاد اتفاق الدول الأوربيّة على الإجهاز على حياة الرجل المريض ، إذ كانوا يطلقون هذا اللقب على الدولة العثمانية ، وإن ظهرت الاختلافات بين تلك الدول ، فظهرت روسيا من جهة ، والدول الأخرى من جهة ثانية .
في وسط هذه التيارات والأمواج المتلاطمة تسلّم عبد الحميد الثاني الخلافة ..)).انتهى 
ويقول الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله : ((وإذا صدقنا ما جاء في كتاب "سطور من رسالة" فإنّ الأمير كان لا يرفض الدعوة التي تجعل منه رأسًا للحركة ولكنه كان يرى أنّ الوقت لم يحن بعد وأن الفكرة في حاجة إلى نضج ،... ولا ندري إن كان الأمير جسّ نبض الموضوع مع السلطات العثمانية وممثلي الدول الأجنبية في المنطقة قبل اتخاذ موقف نهائي . ومهما يكن الأمر فإن الدولة العثمانية قد دخلت من جديد في حرب مع اليونان ، وجاء مؤتمر برلين (1878) وتولى السلطنة عبد الحميد الثاني (1876) ، وتقدمت السن بالأمير ، فتجمّد المشروع مؤقتاً)). انتهى [مقدمة(حياة الأمير عبد القادر) ص27] 
ومرّ معنا سابقاً ما قاله الأستاذ سعد الله : ((..وأخذ سلاطين آل عثمان " يُنظّمون" دولتهم المتداعية فإذا الإصلاحاتُ مفاسدٌ ، وإذا الأعداءُ هم المصلحون جالسين يملون على (السلطان) محمود وعبد المجيد وعبد العزيز وأنور(باشا) ومصطفى أتاتورك ما عليهم أن يفعلوا وما عليهم أن يتركوا)).انتهى
إذن المؤرخون المتخصصون لا يستطيعون الجزم في تصورهم لحقيقة الأحداث ، وإنما تعاملوا مع المعلومات الواردة بإنصاف وحذر! فليتنا نقتدي بهم .
ـ وأما قول الكاتب أنّ الأمير توقف في اسطنبول ثم استقر في الشام ، فيحتاج إلى توضيح .
لأنّ الاتفاقيّة التي تمت بين نابليون الثالث والسلطان العثماني تقضي بإقامة الأمير في مدينة (بروسة)! إذن الأمير سيسافر من فرنسا إلى الحاضرة العثمانية ليستقر في بروسة ، وكان السلطان قد خصص للأمير داراً كبيرة هناك (على جهة التمليك) مع مخصصات مالية ، إلاّ أنّ السلطان رأى أنّه من الأفضل أن ينتقل الأمير عبد القادر إلى الشام كي يساعده في تحسين الأوضاع هناك! ، فتشاور السلطان مع نابليون ، وتعلل بأن الأمير لم يطب له المقام في بروسة بسبب كثرة الزلازل ، فوافق نابليون على انتقال الأمير إلى دمشق.
وقد نظم الأمير قصيدة جميلة يبيّن فيها حزنه على مفارقة مدينة بروسة التي عاش فيها ثلاث سنوات وله فيها أطيب الذكريات فقال :
أبى القلبُ أن ينسى المعاهد من بُرْسا ***** وحبّي لها ؛ بين الجوانح ، قد أرسى
أكلّفه سـلوانها ، وهـو مـغرمٌ ***** فهيهات! أن يسلو وهيهات! أن ينسى
تباعدتُ عنها ؛ ويحَ قلبي! بعدها ***** وخلّفتها ، والقلبُ ،خلفي ، بها أمسى
بلادٌ لها فضلٌ علـى كل بلدة ***** سوى ، مَن يشدّ الزائرون ، لها الحِلسا
عليَّ محالٌ بلدةً غـيرها ، أرى ***** بها الدين ، والدنيا ، طهورًا ولا نجسا
وجامعها المشهور ؛ لـم يك مثله ***** به العلم مغروسٌ . به كم ترى درسا
سـقى الله غيثًا ، رحمةً وكرامةً ***** أراضٍ ، بها حلَّ الأحبّة ، من بُرْسا[نزهة الخاطر في قريض الأمير عبد القادر ص33]
وقد منح السلطانُ الأميرَ ألف كيس ذهبي عوضاً عن داره التي تركها في بروسة .
أمّا الراتب السنوي الذي خصصه نابليون للأمير فهو تعويض عن الإساءة التي تعرّض لها الأمير بخيانة الحكومة الفرنسية لعهودها معه ، وتعويض عن أملاك أسرته التي صادرتها الحكومة الفرنسية في الجزائر، ومنعتهم من حق العودة إلى الجزائر ، والأمير كان مضطراً إلى الإنفاق على أسرته كلها وعلى الجالية التي كانت معه ، وكان هذا الراتب قد اتفق عليه السلطان العثماني مع نابليون ورضي نابليون بدفع هذه الأموال في مقابل أن يتكفّل السلطان ببقاء الأمير في المشرق وعدم عودته إلى الجزائر . والأموال التي تفرضها الدول الغربية تعويضاً عن إساءة صدرت منها تجاه أي شخص أمرٌ معروف .
ثمّ إنّ السلطان العثماني عندما عرض على الأمير عبد القادر أن يخصص له من بيت مال المسلمين مرتبًا شهريًا يفي بحاجته وحاجات من معه ، رأى الأمير باجتهاده أنه من الأفضل أن يقبل المرتب الذي خصصته الحكومة الفرنسية ليوفّر مالَ خزينة المسلمين . وهذا أحد الأسباب التي دفعت الأمير للقبول بالتعويض المالي من فرنسة .
يقول محمد باشا :"ولأول وصول الأمير إلى بروسة عرضَ عليه واليها بإذن السلطنة العظمى تعيين مرتب شهري يقوم بشؤونه ، فسُرَّ الأمير بذلك ودعا للدولة العليّة وشكرها على اهتمامها بأمره الشكرَ الجزيل ، ثم قال له إن الإمبراطور نابليون عيّن لي من النقود ما يكفي من النّفقة ، وأمّا مولانا السلطان المعظّم فقد تفضّل علينا بما هو أعظم من الدنيا بما فيها وهو تنازل عظمته وإنعامه عليَّ بالكفالة عند الدولة الفرنساوية وهذه الكفالة هي السبب الأقوى في حياتنا الجديدة ولولاها ما خرجنا من قبضة الأسر ، وهذا الإنعام لا يوازيه شيءٌ ولا يقابله شكرٌ" .انتهى [تحفة الزائر 2/54]
فلو كان الأمير يحب المال وجمع الثروة كما يتهمه البعض لما وقف هذا الموقف الذي لم نسمع بمثله إلاّ في النادر من الرجال على مرّ العصور. 
على كل حال الحديث عن الحالة المادية للأمير سيأتي في حلقة قادمة إن شاء الله . 
والحمد لله ربِّ العالمين
خلدون بن مكِّي الحسني
للبحث صِلَة إن شاء الله

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حيا الله الدكتور الكريم خلدون الحسني.. وقد قمت بتغيير عنوان موضوعكم بناء على طلبكم الذي وصلني على البريد، وأستسمحكم في شيءٍ آخر فعلته وهو تكبير خط مقالك الأخير، فقد كان صغيرًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمتع الله بكتاباتكم، ووفقكم وسددَّكم فيها.

----------


## جمال الجزائري

استاذنا العزيز ودكتورنا الفاضل ابا ادريس خلدون الحسني حفظه الله 

حياكم الله وبياكم بين إخوانكم في موقع الألوكة

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أخي الكريم السيد عدنان البخاري بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم ، وأشكرك على اهتمامك ، ولطفك ، جزاكم الله خيرًا .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وأشكر الأخ العزيز السيد جمال الجزائري ، على ترحيبه الطيب ، حياكم الله وبيّاكم .

----------


## أبوالوليد الأثري

الأستاذ خلدون حياك الله 
و شكرا لفتحكم النقاش في هذا الموضوع  الذي يهمني ـ شخصيا ـ كثيرا ، و أبحث في أغواره من سنين و إلى وقتنا الحالي
أرجو أن تكون إطلالتك موفقة إن شاء الله و معها المفيد و النافع الجديد

أخوك

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيكم أستاذ خلدون  متستمتع و متابع لتطور مجرى هذا النقاش العلمي الشيق والثري

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

أيها الإخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الأخ أبوالوليد الأثري ، بارك الله فيكم ، وأرجو أن أكون قدمت ما فيه فائدة ، مع العلم أنني أختصر جدًا ، وأنا أتعرّض فقط للمسائل التي تثار من جديد، وتلتبس على البعض . وأمّا التفاصيل فيطول عرضها الآن ، مع أنها توضح كثيرًا السيرة الذاتية والمسيرة العملية للأمير ، وبدون شك فإن الذي يقرأ الكتب الموسّعة التي تعرضت لتاريخ الأمير أو لتاريخ تلك الحقبة ، سيتبيّن له الفرق الكبير بين حقيقة ما كان عليه الأمير ، وبين ما يُقال عنه وعن أقرانه اليوم .
سأسعى ؛إن شاء الله ؛ إلى تجلية بعض الجوانب في هذه الحلقات ، وإن كان في العمر بقية ، أتابع الجوانب الأخرى . شكرًا لمشاركتك .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الأخ الكريم ابن الروميّة ، سَميُّ شيخنا ابن الروميّة الإشبيلي المالكي ثم الظاهري، أحببتك من اسمك ، وأنا سعيد لأنّك مستمتع بالموضوع ، ومشاركاتكم الكريمة هي التي تشجعني على المتابعة . شكرًا لكم .

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

يا حبذا لو تطيلون النفس قليلا شيخنا أبا ادريس فبحثكم لا يمل

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الراشدية التي ذكرها الأستاذ في معرض بحثه يراد بها مدينة معسكر وقد قالوا إن نسبتها ترجع لراشد بن يحي بن علي بن حمود , وقد كان للراشدية  هذه مكانة علمية  مرموقة  , وكان بينها  وبين تلمسان منافسة علمية  حادة , ومن أعلام هذه المنطقة  الشيخ مصطفى الرماصي  , وهو صاحب الحاشية  على شرح التتائي على مختصر خليل  , وقد كانت محل عناية  وحفاوة من العلماء  شرقاً وغرباً  ومنهم الشيخ الدردير الذي كان أول من أدخل  كتابه  إلى هذه  البلاد تلميذه محمد بلقندوز المستغانمي , وكذلك اعتمد على تلك الحاشية  الشيخ البناني الفاسي .
وبالقيطنة التي ولد بها الأمير  أسس الشيخ مصطفى بن المختار ( ت: 1212 ) جد الأمير عبد القادر أواخر القرن الثاني عشر  زاوية للطريقة القادرية , وقد غدت هذه الزاوية معهداً ذاع صيته فيما بعد  , وممن تولى الاشراف عليها الشيخ عبد القادر المشرفي رحمه الله .

وبارك الله في الجميع

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحلقة الخامسة 
بدايةً أريد أن أنبّه الأخ محمد المبارك ، والإخوة القرّاء إلى موضوع هام في هذا المقام : لقد أُنشِأت في الدول الكبرى كالاتحاد السوفيتي والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأوربا وزارة اسمها (وزارة الحقيقة) هدفها غسل الأدمغة وتشويه الحقيقة وإعادة كتابة التاريخ وفق ما يناسب توجهاتها السياسية والثقافية . ومما قاله أحد المؤسسين لهذه الفكرة :"الخطوة الأولى في تصْفِيَة شعبٍ ما : هي أن تمسح ذاكرته . دمّر كُتُبَه ، وثقافَتَه ، وتاريخه، ثم اجعلْ شخصًا ما يكتبُ كتُبًا جديدة ، واصنع ثقافة جديدة ، واخترع تاريخًا جديدًا . ولن يمرَّ وقتٌ طويل حتى تبدأ الأمّة بنسيان ماذا تكون وماذا كانت".انتهى [من كتاب (موت الغرب) لـ باتريك بوكانان ؛ عن مجلّة الحرس الوطني العدد 256 شعبان 1424هـ]

******** 
والآن نصل إلى العنوان العريض الذي وضعه الأخ محمد المبارك صاحب (فك الشفرة) : (التحول الكبير في حياة الأمير) 
وشرح هذا العنوان في أسطر قليلة بدأها بقوله : ((لم تُحيِّرني شخصية مثل شخصية الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، فهذا الأسد الهزبر و الفارس الضرغام نجده يتحول بعد مجيئه من فرنسا إلى خادم مطيع و مريد متحمس للدولة الفرنسية و إلى كل ما يمت إلى الفرنسيين بِصِلة)).انتهى 

هذه والله كبيرة!! من أين للكاتب أن الأمير تحوّل إلى خادم مطيع ومريد متحمس لفرنسا وإلى كل ما يمت إلى الفرنسيين بصلة؟!! ما هي مصادرك؟ وأين هي مراجعك؟ وكيف طاوعتك يدك في خطّ هذا الكلام؟! أهكذا يكون أدب الكلام مع أحد أكبر الشخصيات الإسلامية المجاهدة في العصر القريب؟!
من أين أتيت بهذا الوصف وهذا التحليل؟! وما هي الخدمات التي قدّمها الأمير لفرنسا وللفرنسيين؟ ليت الكاتب أشار إلى بعضها على الأقل! ليبيّن لنا على ماذا اعتمد في تشنيعه وطعنه بالأمير عبد القادر! 
أما إلقاء الكلام هكذا وعلى عواهنه والتشهير بعظماء الأمّة بالتشهي ، فهذا غير مقبول ولا نرضاه لكاتب المقال.
ثم بدأ الكاتب يعلل أسباب التحول المزعوم للأمير . فقال إنّ الأسباب التي تقف وراء ذلك هي أنّ الفرنسيين عرفوا كيف يخاطبونه وهم الذين تعرّفوا إلى الشخصيّة الشرقيّة جيداً بعد دخولهم إلى مصر!!! والأمر الآخر أنّ الأمير كان ذا ثقافة واطلاع واسعين ، وهو من أهل الذكاء ودقّة المشاهدة. لذلك استطاع الفرنسيون أن يقلبوا كيان الأمير ويؤثّروا على عقله الراجح!! هكذا زعم .

وأقول : إذا كان الفرنسيون قد تعرَّفوا الشخصية الشرقية جيدًا في مصر فما دخل ذلك بالشخصيّة المغربية الجزائريّة؟! وكلنا يعلم الفوارق الشخصيّة بين أهل مصر وأهل الجزائر ، ولا يمكن أن يقال إن التعامل مع كلتا الشخصيتين واحد . أو أن التخاطب معهما يكون بالطريقة نفسها .
ثمّ إذا كان تمتّع الشخص بالذكاء ودقة المشاهدة والاطلاع الواسع والثقافة الغزيرة يجعله عرضة للوقوع في فخّ المستشرقين ، فما حال قليل العلم والبليد ومنعدم الثقافة والغبي؟!

أيها الإخوة ما الداعي لكل سوء الظن هذا ، والكاتب أمام شخصيّة مسلمة قادت شعبها إلى الجهاد والعزّة . 

ثمّ يضعنا الأخ كاتب (فك الشيفرة) أمام إحدى تحليلاته لسبب تحوّل الأمير من مجاهد إلى خادم (حسب زعمه)!
وهي قوله: ((ذلك البغض الشديد للدولة العثمانيّة)).انتهى 
وأقول : البغض والحب صفتان قلبيتان لا يمكن الاطلاع عليهما إلاّ إذا صرّح صاحبهما بما في قلبه .
فمن أين للكاتب هذا الادّعاء؟!
إنّ الأمر الثابت أنّ الجزائريين (والأمير واحد منهم) كانوا ساخطين على الولاة الأتراك في الجزائر (الدايات والبايات) وذلك بسبب ظلمهم وتسلّطهم وتفريطهم بحق الرّعية ، وإطلاق يد التجار اليهود في الجزائر ، بل وتسليم الكثير منهم مناصب في الدولة . ولكنهم لم يكونوا ساخطين على الخليفة العثماني!!! ونحن نعلم أن الذريعة التي اتخذها الفرنسيون لغزو الجزائر هي لطم الداي حسين القنصلَ الفرنسي على وجهه [والذين حرّضوا الداي على ذلك هم تجار اليهود الذين يريدون الحصول على ديونهم ورباها من الحكومة الفرنسية] ، وبعد وصول الأسطول الفرنسي وتغطرس الداي حسين بنفسه وغروره بقوته سقطت مدينة الجزائر بسهولة وسلّم الداي التركي نفسه ، وجمع أهله وأمواله وغادر الجزائر وتركها للفرنسيين ، وكذلك فعل الباي حسن والي وهران . 
(وهنا يجب أن يتنبّه الجميع لأمر هام جدًا وهو أنّ الذريعة التي احتجّ بها الفرنسيون هي لطم الداي حسين لقنصل فرنسا ، وهاهو يستسلم لهم فيتركونه يجمع أهله وأمواله ويُغادر الجزائر بسلام! في حين استمرت الجيوش الفرنسية بالتوغل في أراضي الجزائر واحتلالها . وفي هذا أكبر دليل على أنّ نية الاحتلال كانت مُبيّتة من قبل والاستعداد لها كان قبل حادثة اللطم وإنما كانت فرنسا تتحين الظروف).

فماذا يريد الكاتب من الشعب الجزائري أن يفعل؟ ولو رجع الكاتب إلى أوّل مقاله لوجد نفسه يذكر سبب التفاف الشعب حول والد الأمير . وإليكم ما ذكره الكاتب : ((ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى تعرضت الجزائر لحملة عسكرية فرنسية شرسة، وتمكنت فرنسا من احتلال العاصمة فعلاً في 5 يوليو 1830م، واستسلم الحاكم العثماني سريعًا، ولكن الشعب الجزائري كان له رأي آخر.
المبايعة: فرّق الشقاق بين الزعماء كلمة الشعب، وبحث أهالي وعلماء "وهران" عن زعيم يأخذ اللواء ويبايعون على الجهاد تحت قيادته، واستقر الرأي على "محيي الدين الحسني" شيخ الطريقة القادرية في وقته ، ووالد الأمير عبد القادر ،وعرضوا عليه الأمر، ولكن الرجل اعتذر عن الإمارة إلاَّ أنَّه قبل قيادة الجهاد. فأرسلوا إلى صاحب المغرب الأقصى ليكونوا تحت إمارته، فقبل السلطان "عبد الرحمن بن هشام" سلطان المغرب، وأرسل ابن عمه "علي بن سليمان" ليكون أميرًا على وهران)).انتهى 

ويقول الأستاذ الدكتور سعد الله : ((أمّا سلاطين المسلمين فقد رأينا أن بني عثمان كانوا في غفلة من الزمان ، لم يبق لهم من الإسلام إلا الشعارات والطقوس والظلال ، ولم يبق لهم من لغة القرآن إلا العبارات الدينية التي تقال في المناسبات ، بل لم يبق لهم من القوة إلاّ قوة التآمر على بعضهم البعض وقوة الاستبداد بالمسلمين وقوة الحريم والمَحْظيّات الأوربيات . فمن أين لهم نجدة عبد القادر بن محيي الدين ولم ينجدوا حتى غرقاهم في (نفارينو)؟!([1]) ثم كيف ينجدونه وقد أعلن أنّه عربي هاشمي وشريفٌ من آل البيت ، ولم يطلب منهم لقبًا أو قفطانًا؟ ألم يَذُقْ شعبُه ووالده وهو شخصيًا من ممثلي أولئك السلاطين في بلاده أنكى المعاملات وأقسى الإهانات؟)).انته  [الحركة الوطنية ص275]

فماذا يريد الكاتب من الأمير أن يفعل؟ السلطان العثماني لم يتحرك لمساعدة الجزائر ، والوالي العثماني سلّم المدينة وهرب ، ودبّ الشقاق بين الناس وبدأت الفوضى ، والشعب اجتمعت كلمته على واحد منهم ليقود فرض العين (جهاد الصليبيين الغزاة) والسيد محيي الدين رفض القبول بالبيعة احترامًا للخليفة العثماني ولسلطان المغرب، وحتى لا يفرّق شمل المقاومة الجزائريّة اقترح مبايعة سلطان المغرب، لأنّه أقرب جهة إسلامية حاكمة منهم ، وبعد إخفاق كل تلك المحاولات ماذا يفعلون؟ الواجب الشرعي يحتّمُ تأْميرَ رجل عليهم ليقودهم ويوحّد كلمتهم ، وهذا كان بمشورة كل أهل العلم في تلك النواحي ووقع اختيارهم على شخص الأمير عبد القادر ، فهل هذا دليل على البغض الشديد للدولة العثمانية كما يقول الأخ الكاتب؟! 
وقد أثبت د.عبد الجليل التميمي في كتابه (بحوث ووثائق في التاريخ المغربي) المراسلات التي جرت بين الأمير عبد القادر وبين السلطان العثماني عبد المجيد ، والصدر الأعظم ، والتي شرح فيها الأمير لهما وضع البلاد، والنكبات المتوالية التي يُلحقها جيش الاحتلال الفرنسي بها ، ثم طلب منهما المساعدة والتأييد ، والدعم العسكري والسياسي . [انظر الكتاب المذكور ص195 ـ 199 ؛ نقلاً عن كتاب مع تاريخ الجزائر للدكتور يحيى بو عزيز] ، كما أثبت هذه المراسلات غيره من المؤرخين ، ولكنني تعمدت إيراد النقل عن التميمي بالذات لأنّ كاتب (فك الشيفرة) يعتمد عليه في بعض التهم التي يوجهها إلى الأمير. 
وإليكم نص البيعة الذي حرّره العالم الجزائري الشهير محمود بن حوّا المجاهري. جاء في النص بعد الديباجة : ((لمّا انقرضت الحكومة الجزائريّة من سائر المغرب الأوسط واستولى العدو على مدينة الجزائر ومدينة وهران ، وطمحتْ نفسُهُ العاتية إلى الاستيلاء على السهول والجبال ، والفدافد والتلال، وصار الناسُ في هرج ومرج وحيص وبيص ... قام مَنْ وفّقهم الله للهداية من رؤساء القبائل وكبرائها وصناديدها وزعمائها ، فتفاوضوا في نصب إمامٍ يُبايعونه على الكتاب والسنّة فلم يجدوا لذلك المنصب الجليل إلاّ ذا النسب الطاهر ، والكمال الباهر ، ابن مولانا السيد محيي الدين ، فبايعوه على كتاب الله العظيم وسنّة نبيّه الكريم)).انتهى [(المقاومة الجزائرية) لإسماعيل العربي ص43]
وكما هو ثابت في جميع المراجع فإن الأمير عبد القادر كان منذ اللحظة الأولى من تسلّمه لراية الإمارة والجهاد وإلى آخر أيامه على اتصال مستمر مع الخليفة العثماني ، وهذه قصائد الأمير تتوالى في مدح الخليفة العثماني ورسائله إليه معروفة مشهورة وعندما أُفرج عن الأمير سافر إلى الآستانة ، ونزل تحت حكم السلطان والخليفة الذي كَفِلَه ، فأين ذلك البغض المتوهّم في ذهن الكاتب؟! 
كان ينبغي على الأخ محمد المبارك أن يُفرّق بين استياء الشعب من الوُلاة المتخاذلين وبين بغضهم للخلافة العثمانيّة. 
ثم هل إذا كان الأمير لا يحب العثمانيين ـ بزعم الكاتب ـ يجعله يتحوّل من مجاهد للفرنسيين مدّة 17سنة أذاقهم فيها الويلات ونكّس أعلامهم ورؤسهم وتكسّرت عصا الماريشالية الفرنسية عشرات المرّات بسببه ، إلى خادم للفرنسيين!!! والله هذا قولٌ عجيب!!!

والله تعالى يقول : {وإذا قلتم فاعدلوا}[الأنعام : 152] 

وإليكم بعض ما قاله المؤرّخون الثقات حول هذه المسألة .
يقول الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله شيخ المؤرخين في الجزائر(وهو ليس من المتصوفة) : ((.. لقد ملّ كثير من الناس ظُلْمَ الأتراك العثمانيين وجمودهم على حالة واحدة ، ونظرتهم الأرستقراطية ـ الدكتاتورية ، وابتزازهم للمال دون تقديم البديل من علم وفكر وتقنيات، برغم أنهم في قرارة قلوبهم يعرفون أنهم يشتركون معهم في الدين ، ولو لم يبق من هذا الدين المشترك إلا القشور))
وفي معرض حديثه عن الباي حسن والي وهران قال : (( ولم يكن التقدم في السن هو السبب الوحيد في انسحاب الباي حسن . فقد كان يحس بأنه حاكم لا تربطه بالمحكومين أيّة رابطة ماعدا التسلط والإرهاب والفائدة المالية . وقد ظلّ في الحكم طيلة سنوات فلم يصلح الأوضاع المعاشية للناس ولم يجعل نفسه حاكمًا محبوبًا أو قريبًا من المواطنين ..... يُضاف إلى ذلك أنه خيّرهم بين الوقوف معه أو تسليم نفسه للفرنسيين ، ولم يخيرهم بين الجهاد والاستسلام . ولو فعل لوجدهم ، كما كانوا في الماضي ، سبّاقين لدعوة الجهاد والدفاع عن الوطن ضد العدو الفرنسي ..... ولكن الباي حسن فضّل أن يسلّم مفاتيح المدينة إلى العدو بعد أن ضمن له هذا الخروج سالماً من وهران ثم من الجزائر إلى حيث يريد))
ثم قال : ((أما أهل المدن فقد فكّروا في حل ديني وسياسي يضمن الأمن والاستقرار وذلك بالدخول في طاعة حاكم مسلم يمنحونه البيعة التي كانت في أعناقهم للباي حسن .... لقد فكّروا في السلطان العثماني (انتبه أخي القارئ) فإذا هو بعيد كلّ البعد عاجز كل العجز عن توفير ما يرغبون فيه ما دام قد عجز عن إنقاذ مدينة الجزائر ، وإذا هو مشغول بحروبه في البلقان وفي غيره))
إلى أن قال : ((وها هو حصار وهران (حصار ضربه المجاهدون على الجيش الفرنسي) لا يقوده الموظفون الإداريون في حكومة الباي حسن ، الذين حنّكتهم التجارب وعرفوا أسرار المدينة ، ولا يقوده أعيان الحضر من أمثال ابن نونة أو حمادي الصقال الذين امتلأت جيوبهم بالمال وبطونهم بالشحم ، ولا يقوده أيضًا أولئك "الأتراك" الطامعون في السلطة والاستبداد أمثال إبراهيم بوشناق ومصطفى المقلش ، ومحمد المرصالي ، ومصطفى بن عثمان ، وإنما قاده رجلٌ خرج من زاوية القيطنة، يقرأ القرآن ويدعوا إلى الجهاد (يقصد الحاج محيي الدين الحسني والد الأمير) .)).انتهى
وخلال حديثه عن مبايعة الشعب للأمير قال الأستاذ سعد الله : ((فالرجل شريف من آل هاشم ومن آل البيت ؛ أو المَحْتِدُ العربي والنَّسَبُ النَّبوي.... وهو المتعبّد في مسجد القيطنة والعاكف في مكتبة الوالد : يذكر الله ويتأمل في خلقه ويقرأ كتابه ، ويحفظ أشعار وآثار الأقدمين ، وهو الواقف على ما كان في الشرق من تخلّف وتحوّل ، وما كان في الغرب من تقدم وتسلط ....وتجمهر الفقراء والفلاحون والجنود في سهل غريس يؤمّنون على البيعة ويدخلون في حزب الجهاد تحت راية أمير المؤمنين الجديد ....وجلس الأمير يضع الخطط للمستقبل ، فعيّن كتابه ووزراءه ، وقوّاده وولاته، ولم يراعِ فيهم إلا الكفاءة والإيمان وتحرير البلاد..... ولكي يُسْكِتَ الأصوات التي قد تنتقده ، اعتمد على الشريعة الإسلامية في أحكامه وجعل دستوره هو القرآن ، مستعينًا بسيرة السلف الصالح)) 
وكان د. سعد الله قال قبل ذلك في وصف الأمير والفَرْق بينه وبين البايات التركية : ((إنه بطل كأبطال اليوم يرجع إلى الشعب ويحسّ بنبضاته ، ويتقمص آماله ، ويحتكم إلى القرآن والسنة وآثار السلف ، وينفتح على الحضارة والعلم والعقل ، ويستمد طموحه من الشرف والجهاد والوطنيّة)).انته  [من كتاب الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية ص157إلى 173]
وفي ص122 قال الأستاذ سعد الله يصف الأمير في معرض الحديث عن القيادة الدنيوية والقيادة الروحية : ((ولكن الحاج عبد القادر(الأمير) تقمّص القيادتين معًا ، ولذلك أصبح أميرًا للمؤمنين وليس شيخ زاوية (مرابطا) أو شيخ عرش (قائد أو آغا ..)).انتهى
وقال عنه ص400 : ((الأمير عبد القادر فوق الطرق الصوفية كلها ، أي إنه كان يعمل من أجل فكرة أشمل وهي الدين والوطنية)).انتهى
وكان الأخ محمد المبارك في (فك الشيفرة) قد أتحفنا بنقل كلام للأمير فقال : وقد وجّه خطابه الأول إلى كافة العروش قائلاً: "… وقد قبلت بيعتهم (أي أهالي وهران وما حولها) وطاعتهم، كما أني قبلت هذا المنصب مع عدم ميلي إليه، مؤملاً أن يكون واسطة لجمع كلمة المسلمين، ورفع النزاع والخصام بينهم، وتأمين السبل، ومنع الأعمال المنافية للشريعة المطهرة، وحماية البلاد من العدو، وإجراء الحق والعدل نحو القوي والضعيف، واعلموا أن غايتي القصوى اتحاد الملة المحمدية، والقيام بالشعائر الأحمدية، وعلى الله الاتكال في ذلك كله".انتهى 
وأنا أسوقه للتذكير به ، 

ثم ساق الأخ الكاتب ظاهرةً ، فقال إن الأمير قد اعتمد عَلَمًا مغايرًا للعلم العثماني الخاص بالجزائر، ثم راح يصف العَلَم ، ثمّ خرج منها بتحليل عجيب ،فقال :"ولم يكن ظهور هذا العلم بمحض الصدفة في هذه الفترة بل كان يرمز إلى استقلال سياسي عن الدولة العثمانية، فكانت بذلك من أوائل الحركات الانفصالية التجزيئية التي أعلنت الخروج على الخلافة الاسلامية العثمانية".انتهى

أقول : لقد كانت المقاومة في الجزائر على أقسام ، أهمها : قسم الشرق وقسم الغرب ، وكان هناك أشخاص مازالوا متمسكين بالولاية التركية في الجزائر كالباي أحمد في قسنطينة مثلاً ، وهم رافضون للاتحاد مع الأمير أو مبايعته ، وكانوا يوجهون له الضربات من الخلف خلال معاركه مع فرنسا ، فليس من الحكمة في شيء أن يرفع الأمير علمًا مماثلاً لِعَلَمهم فتختلط الأمور على الجند والمجاهدين ، والأمير مع أنه لم يتفق مع أولئك الأشخاص إلاّ أنه لم يحاربهم أبدًا ، ولم يَكِدْ لهم مع فرنسا كما فعلوا هم به ، فهؤلاء الأتراك أو الموالين لهم في النهاية قد سلّموا البلاد للفرنسيين ومنهم من تعاون مع فرنسا وطعنوا المجاهدين من الخلف .[والكلام للأستاذ سعد الله]

ولكن أغرب ما في كلام كاتب (فك الشفرة) هو قوله عن جهاد الأمير والبيعة له :"فكانت بذلك من أوائل الحركات الانفصالية التجزيئية التي أعلنت الخروج على الخلافة الاسلامية العثمانية".انتهى

إذا كان جهاد الأمير للفرنسيين ، ومقاتلته للصليبيين الغزاة يُعد عند الكاتب خروجًا على الخلافة ، فماذا سيقول عمن كان واليًا للسلطان ثمّ انقلب عليه وتفرّد بالحكم؟ وماذا سيقول عمّن كان مسلمًا فقاتل الجيش العثماني المسلم ، وخرج على الخليفة؟ كل هذا وليس هناك أي وجود لا للصليبيين ولا لأي محتل أجنبي!! 

لقد انفصل الوالي محمد علي باشا عن الخلافة العثمانية وانفرد بحكم مصر ووجه جيوشه إلى الشام ووصل إلى مشارف اسطنبول . وكذلك الحال في بلاد "نجد" حيث قام محمد بن سعود وحارب العثمانيين وأسس الدولة السعودية الأولى التي وصلت حتى حوران في الشام ، وهذا قبل ولادة الأمير عبد القادر!!
فإذا كان الكاتب مقتنعًا بأنّ الأمير خرج على الخلافة!! ، فكيف ساغ له أن يقول عن جهاده إنه من أوائل الحركات الانفصالية التجزيئيّة التي أعلنت الخروج على الخلافة ، وهناك من سبقه إلى ذلك بعقود بل قبل ولادته؟!! مع أن تلك القناعة هي من الغرائب حقًا ، إذ كيف يسمى المجاهد للجيش الفرنسي الصليبي خارجًا عن الخلافة؟! 
وأين أعلن الأمير الخروج عن الخلافة؟ ومن روى هذا الخبر؟ وأعجب من ذلك أننا نتحدث عن بلاد تابعة للخلافة العثمانية سقطت تحت الاحتلال الفرنسي الصليبي فتخلّت عنها الخلافة فقام الشعب يجاهد هذا المعتدي ، فإذا بكاتب (فك الشفرة) يصف مقاومة الأمير للغزو الصليبي بأنها من أوائل الحركات الانفصالية التجزيئيّة التي أعلنت الخروج على الخلافة!!!!
والله كلام عجيب غريب.
ولم يكتف الكاتب بذلك ، فتابع يقول :"وقد عاد الأمير ليكمل ذلك الدور في بلاد الشام ، فقد كانت الجمعية الماسونية قد أخذت على عاتقها محاربة الخلافة العثمانية لكونها كانت تقف سداً منيعا أمام الأطماع العالمية في العالم العربي والاسلامي ، ولذلك فقد حاولت الجمعية آنذاك بتدبيرٍ من الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري رئيس المحفل السوري الماسوني آنذاك اغتيال متصرف جبل لبنان العثماني للاستقلال عن الدولة العثمانية".انتهى

أقول : عن أي دور يتكلم الكاتب؟ طبعًا هو يقصد الخروج عن الخلافة ، وقد رأيتم بطلان هذا الادّعاء ، وأمّا اتهامه الأمير بأنه دبّر لاغتيال متصرف جبل لبنان ، نزولاً عند رغبة الجمعية الماسونية التي يرأس أحد محافلها!
فنقول له : {قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين}[النمل : 64]
لم يكن هناك متصرف لجبل لبنان إلاّ بعد حادثة 1860م ، وكان أول متصرف هو داود باشا الأرمني ، ولم يقتله أحد! فمن أين أتى الكاتب بهذه الأخبار؟!

وأُعيد ما قاله المؤرخ الكبير أبو القاسم سعد الله لمناسبة الحال : ((إنّ دولة الأمير الوليدة لم تحاربها فقط جيوش فرنسا حباً في التسلط والبطولة وطمعاً في إنشاء إمبراطوريّة ، ولم يقف ضدّها فقط "الكولون" (يعني المستوطنين الأوربيين) بمحاريثهم وأموالهم لكي يستغلوا الأرض المغتصبة ويستثروا على حساب الجزائريين ، بل حاربتها أيضاً ظاهراً وباطناً ، الكنيسة والماسونية (الصهيونية) ، كما حاربها سلاطين المسلمين وحتى بعض علمائهم النائمين .
حاربتها الكنيسة لأنها اعتبرتها حركة جهاد إسلامي متوثب فيه انتعاش ونهضة للإسلام الراكد إذا انتصرت ، واعتبرت الكنيسةُ نفْسُها عمَلَها ذلك استمراراً للصليبية التي خاضت في الشرق والغرب حروباً ضارية ضد الإسلام والمسلمين ، بما فيها الأندلس ووهران ، وتآمرت عليها الماسونية خصوصًا في الدوائر المحيطة بالحكومة الفرنسية وحاشية الملك وقطعان التراجمة والمستشرقين الذين توافدوا على الجزائر ، لأنّ دولة الأمير كانت دولة عربيّة سلفيّة ، شريفة ، لو انتصرت لكانت خطراً عظيماً على مخططات الماسونية ـ الصهيونية في الشرق!!، ولكانت أول دولة توحّد العرب على كلمة الجهاد كما وحّدتهم عليها زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وزمن الخلفاء الراشدين)).انتهى [الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية ص274ـ275].

لقد أفشل الأمير مخططات الكنيسة والماسونية في الجزائر وكذلك في الشام ، ولكن كاتب (فك الشيفرة) للأسف ؛ يعتمد فيما يبدو على ما يروّجه بعض الحاقدين على الأمير. 

تنبيه : بعد هزيمة الأمير عبد القادر وغدر الحكومة الفرنسية به وسجنه في فرنسا ، اعترفت الدولة العثمانية على لسان سلطانها بالسيادة الفرنسية على الجزائر وذلك سنة (1847م) ، وبعد ذلك حدث تقارب بين الفرنسيين والعثمانيين ، وشاركت قوات جزائرية فرنسية في حرب القرم إلى جانب الدولة العثمانيّة !!![انظر الحركة الوطنية ص342،ص373]
فما رأي الكاتب في هذا؟!
والحديث عن الماسونية سأتناوله في الحلقات القادمة إن شاء الله .

وختامًا أنبه إلى مسألة هامّة وهي أنّ الخلافة العثمانيّة حفَّت الأمير عبد القادر برعاية كاملة وحفاوة مطلقة منذ قدومه إلى الآستانة إلى أن مات ، وخصصت له الأموال والامتيازات وكان مسموع الكلمة عند السلاطين والولاة ، وعُيّن أبناؤه في مناصب حكومية عليا في اسطنبول وحصلوا على أعلى الأوسمة والألقاب ، وكذلك أبناء إخوته كانوا مقرّبين جداً من الخليفة وأوكل إليهم العديد من الوظائف الدينيّة كالإفتاء ونقابة الأشراف على كامل الممالك العثمانية ؛ وغيرها من الوظائف ، وفَرَضَ لهم الخليفة بعد وصولهم إلى بلاد الشام مرتبات شهريّة ، وعندما مات الأمير شيَّعته فِرَقٌ من الجنود العثمانيين ، واستمرّت الدولة العثمانية على هذا الاحترام والإكرام للأمير وأهله إلى أن خُلِع السلطان عبد الحميد وبدأت جماعة الاتحاد والترقي بالحكم . 
فهل كاتب (فك الشفرة) مقتنع بأنّ الخلافة العثمانية بكل رجالاتها وسلاطينها لم تشعر بخطط ونيّات الأمير المعادية لها ، سواء عندما كان الأمير في الجزائر أو بعد قدومه إلى دمشق إلى أن مات؟! مع العلم أن السلاطين العثمانيين كانوا بمجرد ظهور بعض الشبهات حول أي شخص وسوء نيّتِه تجاههم يسرعون لاستئصاله . 


ولا حول ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله
خلدون مكي الحسني 

للبحث صِلَة إن شاء الله 



[1] ـ أثناء حربها مع اليونان قبل ذلك بقليل .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحلقة السادسة 
ثمّ ينتقل الأخ محمد بن حسن المبارك ؛ كاتب (فك الشفرة) إلى حَدَثٍ جديد وهو بيان مدى تصوّف الأمير عبد القادر ، فيقول : "الأمير تربَّى في بيئة صوفية ، بل قد نشأ على تقديس يصل إلى حد الجنون لشخصية ابن عربي الحلولي الاتحادي ، و أمثاله من الاتحادية الحلولية كالحلاج والتلمساني وابن الفارض وغيرهم".انتهى

وأقول : لو اكتفى الكاتب بقوله إن الأمير تربّى في بيئة صوفية لسلّمنا له ذلك ، ولكنه أبى إلاّ أن يُضرِب عن كلامه الأول فقال : بل ... الخ
وسؤالي للكاتب : من أين له أن الأمير نشأ على تقديس ابن عربي والحلاّج والتلمساني وابن الفارض تقديسًا يصل إلى حد الجنون؟!! إنه لم يكتف بذكر التقديس وحدَه ، بل وصل به إلى حدّ الجنون! وهذا والله من العجائب.
والأمير بدأ اهتمامه بابن عربي وكتبه بعد قدومه إلى دمشق ، فمن أين للكاتب أنّ الأمير نشأ على تقديسه؟!
لقد ألّف السيوطي ردًا على كتاب (تنبيه الغبي إلى تكفير ابن عربي) يردّ فيه على الإمام البقاعي ، وكذلك ألّف ردًا مماثلاً على كتاب (المقراض القارض في تكفير ابن الفارض) يردّ فيه على البقاعي رحمه الله ، ومع ذلك لم نجد من يصف السيوطي بأنه يقدس ابن عربي إلى درجة الجنون! ونحن ليس لنا أن نقول سوى أنه دافع عن ابن عربي وردّ على من كفّره . وأما دعوى التقديس إلى حد الجنون فهذه تحتاج إلى برهان واضح . ولذلك كان على الكاتب أن يبرهن على دعواه!!

ولكنه بدلاً من البرهنة على هذه الدعوى راح يأتي بأفكار ظنيّة تساعده على تقوية الموضوع وجعله من المسلمات . فقال :"بل قد أتمَّ الأمير تدريس كتاب الفتوحات لابن عربي على طلبته مرارا ، وألف كتابه "المواقف" على مذهب ابن عربي ، بل و قد اختار السكنى في دمشق لكونها بلد ابن عربي الذي أقام فيه ، ويقال أنه سكن في نفس البيت الذي عاش فيه ابن عربي بعد أن قام بإصلاحه و دُفِن ـ أيضاً ـ بجوار ابن عربي".انتهى

وأقول : الذي ذكره المؤرّخون أن الأمير قرأ الفتوحات المكيّة مرّتين فقط!
ثم هل كل من قرأ أو قرّأ الفتوحات يكون بالضرورة مقدِّسًا لابن عربي أو موافقًا له في كل مذهبه؟!!
إنّ كتاب الفتوحات المكيّة ليس من الكتب التي يدرّسها الصوفية لطلابهم ، وإنما هو كتاب للخاصّة منهم ، وتجتمع تلك الخاصّة لقراءته محاولين فكّ معمّياته ورموزه كما يقولون!.
وأنا لا أحب هذا النوع من الكتب ولا أرضى به أبدًا ، ولكن أريد أن أنبّه الإخوة على أنّ الإمام الذهبي قال في ترجمة ابن عربي: ((ولا ريب أن كثيرًا من عباراته له تأويل إلا كتاب "الفصوص"!)).انتهى[سير أعلام النبلاء]
ومرّ معنا في الحلقة الأولى أنّ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة قرأ الفتوحات وقال : ((وإنما كنتُ قديماً ممن يُحسن الظن بابن عربي ويُعظّمه : لِمَا رأيت في كتبه من الفوائد مثل كلامه في كثيرٍ من "الفتوحات"..)).انتهى [الفتاوى2/464]
وللعلم فإنّ الأمير أَرْسَلَ إلى قونية في تركيا الشيخ محمد الطنطاوي (جد الشيخ علي رحمه الله) والشيخ محمد بن محمد المبارك الدلسي سنة 1289هـ ، لتصحيح نسخته من الفتوحات التي اقتناها في دمشق على نسخةٍ بخط ابن عربي نفسه موجودة هناك . وبعد عودتهما بدأ الأمير بقراءة الفتوحات ومات بعد ذلك سنة 1300هـ يعني بعد عشر سنوات من حصوله على النسخة المصححة! 
وسبب إرسال الشيخين لتصحيح النسخة ، أنّ الأمير لمّا اقتنى نسخة الفتوحات استشكل بعض العبارات فيها ، وغلب على ظنّه أنها محرّفة أو مزيدة (هكذا ظن) ، وذلك لأنّ المشهور والثابت أنّ ابن عربي عالمٌ كبير , وفقيه أصوليّ، وهو ظاهري المذهب ، وهو الذي اختصر كتاب (المحلّى لابن حزم) ، وله رسائل في أصول المذهب الظاهري ، وكتبه ومؤلّفاته كثيرة جدًّا ، إذن هو ليس من الجهلاء والمشعوذين أو أدعياء العلم المخرّفين ، لذلك فإنّ الأمير شكّ في بعض العبارات فأراد أن يتيقّن من ثبوتها فأرسل من يطابق له المخطوط . فلمّا أتته النسخة محققةً ، سلك في شرح العبارات الخطيرة الواردة فيها مسلكَ كثير من أهل العلم ، الذين ذهبوا إلى قبول كلام ابن عربي الموافق للشرع، وأخذوا في تأويل كلامه الذي يخالف الشرع ، وحمْلِه على محامل حسنة ، وذلك من باب إحسان الظنّ به واستبعاد كون عالم مثله يتكلّم بما يُخالف الشريعة . هذا ما ذهب إليه القوم!
وفي أيّامنا هذه اجتمعتُ بشيخ من شيوخ التصوف المعروفين في الشام ، وكان يمدح ويثني على ابن عربي كثيرًا ، فسألتُه : ما تقول في وحدة الوجود؟ فأجابني قائلاً : "وحدة الوجود بمعنى أنّ كل ما في الكون هو عينُ الله ، الشجر والبشر والحجر ، هي كفرٌ وقائلها كافر!! وكلام ابن عربي ليس على هذا المعنى".انتهى
إذن هكذا يعتقد هذا الرجل المعظّم لابن عربي ، فهل يجوز لي بعد أن سمعتُ منه أن عقيدة وحدة الوجود كفرٌ وقائلها ومعتقدها كافر ، أن أصفه بأنه على عقيدة وحدة الوجود لأنّه يعظّم ويوقّر ابن عربي؟! لا يجوز هذا أبدًا .
إنّ العلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي ، رحمه الله ، أحد أكبر علماء السلف في بلاد الشام ، بل هو رائد التوجه السلفي فيها ، كان يستشهد في كتبه ومؤلّفاته بكلام ابن عربي في "الفتوحات المكّية"، ويصفه بالشيخ الأكبر قُدِّس سرّه! [انظر (قواعد التحديث) ص359] ، فهل سيجرؤ أحد على وصف العلاّمة القاسمي بأنّه على مذهب ابن عربي لأنه يحترمه ويستشهد بكلامه؟!!
هذا سيكون من البلاء العظيم ، والشر الجسيم!

وهذا المسلك الذي سلكه الأمير وغيره ، سلكَه مِنْ قبلهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله، فإنّه كان إذا وقف على كلام مُريب وفاسدٍ في ظاهره لأشخاص يرى أنهم من أهل الصلاح أو العلم ، يؤوله أو يلتمس لهم الأعذار ، ولا يطعن فيهم! 
مثال : قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى : ((فهذا التوحيد:هو الذي جاءت به الرسل ، ونزلت به الكتب ، وإليه تشير مشايخ الطريقة وعلماء الدين ؛ لكن بعض ذوي الأحوال قد يحصل له في حال الفناء القاصر سكرٌ وغيبة عن السِّوى ؛ والسكر وجدٌ بلا تمييز .
فقد يقول في تلك الحال سبحاني أو ما في الجبة إلا الله أو نحو ذلك من الكلمات التي تؤثر عن أبى يزيد البسطامي أو غيره من الأصحّاء ، وكلمات السكران تُطوى ولا تُروى ولا تؤدّى ؛ إذا لم يكن سكره بسببٍ محظور من عبادة أو وجه منهي عنه . فأما إذا كان السبب محظورًا لم يكن السكران معذورًا لا فرق في ذاك بين السكر الجسماني والروحاني فسكر الأجسام بالطعام والشراب ، وسكر النفوس بالصور ، وسكر الأرواح بالأصوات)).انتهى[الفتاوى 2/461]

وفي معرض حديثه عن مذهب الحلول والاتحاد ووحدة الوجود ، ووروده في كلام ابن عربي وغيره قال : ((وكثير من أهل السلوك ، الذين لا يعتقدون هذا المذهب : يسمعون شعر ابن الفارض وغيره، فلا يعرفون أن مقصوده هذا المذهب ، فإن هذا الباب وقع فيه من الاشتباه والضلال ، ما حيّر كثيرًا من الرجال)).انتهى[الفتاوى 2/297]

ويقول ابن تيمية : ((ولهذا قال أهل العلم والدين ،كأبي يزيد البسطامي وغيره ، لو رأيتم الرجل يطير في الهواء أو يمشي على الماء فلا تغتروا به حتى تنظروا وقوفه عند الأمر والنهي ، وقال الشافعي لو رأيتم صاحب بدعة يطير فى الهواء فلا تغتروا به)).انتهى[الفتاوى 11/666]
وقال شيخ الإسلام : ((قد جمع أبو الفضل الفلكي كتابًا من كلام أبي يزيد البسطامي سمّاه "النور من كلام طيفور" فيه شيء كثير لا ريب أنه كذب على أبي يزيد البسطامي ، وفيه أشياء من غلط أبي يزيد ، رحمة الله عليه ، وفيه أشياء حسنة من كلام أبي يزيد وكل أحد من الناس يؤخذ قوله ويترك إلا رسول الله)).انتهى[الفتاوى13/257]

والأشد وضوحًا في هذا المسلك هو الإمام ابن القيّم ، وكتابه (مدارج السالكين) الذي شرح فيه كتاب "أبي إسماعيل الهروي" (منازل السائرين) أكبر برهان على ذلك . فإن القارئ يقف على كلامٍ للهروي ، مخالفٍ للشريعة ، وفيه عقيدة وحدة الوجود ، ومع ذلك فإنّ الإمام ابن القيّم كان يعتذر له ويؤوّله بحيث ينفي عن الهروي تهمة القول بوحدة الوجود أو غيرها . وحجّة ابن القيّم في ذلك هي أنّ الهروي من أهل الدين والصلاح ، ولا يُتصوّر منه أن يتكلّم بخلاف الشرع!(وهي حجّة الأمير نفسها مع ابن عربي) 
قال الهروي : ((الدرجة الثالثة : صفاء اتصال . يُدْرِج حَظَّ العبودية في حق الربوبيّة! ويُغرق نهايات الخبر في بدايات العيان ، ويطوى خِسَّة التكاليف في عين الأزل))!!!
فعلّق عليه الإمام ابن القيّم قائلاً : ((في هذا اللفظ قلق وسوء تعبير ، يَجْبُرُه حُسْنُ حالِ صاحبه وصدقُه ، وتعظيمُه لله ورسوله . ولكن أبى الله أن يكون الكمال إلاّ له . ولا ريب أن بين أرباب الأحوال وبين أصحاب التمكن تفاوتًا عظيمًا..)) إلى أن قال ((ولولا مقَامُه في الإيمان والمعرفة ، والقيام بالأوامر ، لكُنَّا نُسيء به الظنّ)).انتهى[مدارج السالكين3/150ـ155]

وقال الهروي : ((وأمّا التوحيد الثالث : فهو توحيدٌ اختصّه الحقُّ لنفسه ، واستحقّه لقدره ، وألاح منه لائحًا إلى أسرار طائفةٍ مِنْ أهل صفوته ، وأخْرَسَهم عن نَعْته ، وأعجزهم عن بثِّه))!!!3/511
ثم أنشد هذه القوافي الثلاثة 3/513 وهي :

ما وحَّدَ الواحِدَ مِنْ واحد * إذْ كلُّ مَنْ وحَّدَه جاحدْ 

توحيدُ مَنْ يَنْطِقُ عن نَعْتِه * عـاريّة أبطَلَها الواحد 

تـوحيده إيَّاه توحيده * ونَعْتُ مَنْ يَنْعَتُه لاحد 
فراح الإمام ابن القيّم رحم الله يؤول هذا الكلام والشعر ويحمله على محامل حسنة ، قال 3/515 :((فيُقال ـ وبالله التوفيق ـ : في هذا الكلام من الإجمال والحق والإلحاد مالا يخفى))
إلى أن قال : ((والكلمة الواحدة يقولها اثنان يريد بها أحدهما: أعظم الباطل ، ويريد بها الآخر محض الحق ، والاعتبار بطريقة القائل وسيرته ومذهبه وما يدعو إليه ويناظر عليه. وقد كان شيخ الإسلام(يقصد الهروي) ـ قدس الله روحه ـ راسخًا في إثبات الصفات ، ونفي والتعطيل ، ومعاداة أهله وله في ذلك كتب مثل كتاب (ذم الكلام) وغير ذلك مما يخالف طريقة المعطلة والحلولية والاتحادية)).انتهى[مدارج السالكين3/521] 
وكان ابن القيّم قال قبل ذلك : ((وقد خبط صاحب المنازل في هذا الموضع ، وجاء بما يرغب عنه الكُمَّل من سادات السالكين والواصلين إلى الله. فقال : "الفكرةُ في عين التوحيد: اقتحامُ بحرٍ الجحود" ، وهذا بناءً على أصله الذي أصَّله ، وانتهى إليه كتابه في أمر الفناء ، فإنه لمّا رأى أن الفكرة في عين التوحيد تُبعِدُ العَبْدَ من التوحيد الصحيح عنده، لأن التوحيد الصحيح عنده :لا يكون إلا بعد فناء الفكرة والتفكّر ، والفكرة تدل على بقاء رسمٍ ، لاستلزامها مفكِّرًا ، وفعلاً قائمًا به ، والتوحيد التامّ عنده: لا يكون مع بقاء رسم أصلاً ، كانت الفكرة عنده علامة الجحود واقتحامًا لبحره ، وقد صرَّحَ بهذا في أبياته في آخر الكتاب)).انتهى[مدارج 1/147]
إلى أن قال : ((فرحمة الله على أبي إسماعيل فتحَ للزنادقة باب الكفر والإلحاد ، فدخلوا منه وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم: إنه لمنهم وما هو منهم وغَرَّه سراب الفناء ، فظن أنه لُجّة بحر المعرفة ، وغاية العارفين ، وبالغ في تحقيقه وإثباته ، فقاده قَسْرًا إلى ما ترى)).انتهى[مدارج1/148]

وفي عبارة أوضح يقوا ابن القيّم : ((وأما صاحب "المنازل" ـ ومن سلك سبيله ـ فالتوحيد عندهم نوعان: أحدهما غير موجود ولا ممكن ، وهو توحيد العبد ربه فعندهم :

ما وحد الواحد من واحد ... إذ كل من وحده جاحد 
والثاني توحيدٌ صحيح ، وهو توحيد الربّ لنفسه ، وكل من ينعته سواه فهو ملحد ، فهذا توحيد الطوائف ، ومَن الناسُ إلاّ أولئك؟ والله سبحانه أعلم)).انتهى[مدارج السالكين 3/449]

إذن عندما يغلب على ظنّ الإنسان صلاح وعلم وتديّن شخص ما ، فإنّه إذا وجد في كلامه عبارات تخالف الشريعة في ظاهرها ، يسارع إلى تحسين الظنّ به ، وحمل كلامه على محمل حسن والاعتذار له .
وهذا هو عينُ ما فعله الأمير عبد القادر مع الشيخ ابن عربي، والأمير لم يكن مبتدعًا في ذلك وإنّما سبقه إلى ذلك الكثير من علماء الإسلام ، من زمن ابن عربي إلى زمن الأمير!!
والذي يتّهم الأمير بأنه على معتقد وحدة الوجود لأجل احترامه لابن عربي ، فهو في الواقع يتّهم جماهير كبيرة من العلماء الذين أثنوا على ابن عربي أو على الهروي ، ودافعوا عنهما.
روى المقَّري في كتابه (نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب) فقال : ((وفي الكتاب المسمى بـ "الاغتباط بمعالجة ابن الخيّاط" تأليف شيخ الإسلام قاضي القضاة مجد الدين محمد بن يعقوب بن محمد الشيرازي الفيروزآبادي الصدّيقي صاحب القاموس، قدّس الله تعالى روحه، الذي ألّفه بسبب سؤالٍ سئل فيه عن الشيخ سيدي محيي الدين بن عربي الطائي قدّس الله تعالى سرّه العزيز في كتبه المنسوبة إليه، ما صورته:
ما تقول السادة العلماء شدّ الله تعالى بهم أزر الدين، ولمَّ بهم شعث المسلمين، في الشيخ محيي الدين بن عربي في كتبه المنسوبة إليه كالفتوحات والفصوص، هل تحلّ قراءتها وإقراؤها ومطالعتها؟ وهل هي الكتب المسموعة المقروءة أم لا؟ أفتونا مأجورين جواباً شافياً لتحوزوا جميل الثواب، من الله الكريم الوهّاب، والحمد لله وحده.
فأجابه بما صورته: الحمد لله، اللّهم أنطقنا بما فيه رضاك، الذي أعتقده في حال المسؤول عنه وأدين الله تعالى به، أنّه كان شيخ الطريقة حالاً وعلماً، وإمام الحقيقة حقيقة ورسماً، ومحيي رسوم المعارف فعلاً واسماً:

إذا تغلغل فكر المرء في طرفٍ ... من بحره غرقت فيه خواطره 
وهو عباب لا تكدره الدّلاء، وسحاب لا تتقاصر عنه الأنواء، وكانت دعواته تخترق السبع الطّباق، وتفترق بركاته فتملأ الآفاق (...)
وأما كتبه ومصنّفاته فالبحار الزواخر، التي لجواهرها وكثرتها لا يُعرف لها أول ولا آخر، ما وضع الواضعون مثلها (...) ومن خواص كتبه أن من واظب على مطالعتها والنظر فيها، وتأمّل ما في مبانيها، انشرح صدره لحل المشكلات، وفك المعضلات، وهذا الشأن لا يكون إلا لأنفاس من خصّه الله تعالى بالعلوم اللدنية الربانية، ووقفت على إجازة كتبها للملك المعظم فقال في آخرها: وأجزته أيضاً أن يروي عني مصنّفاتي، ومن جملتها كذا وكذا، حتى عد نيّفاً وأربعمائة مصنف، منها التفسير الكبير الذي بلغ فيه إلى تفسير سورة الكهف عند قوله تعالى " وعلّمناه من لدنّا علماً " وتوفّي ولم يكمل، وهذا التفسير كتاب عظيم، كل سفر بحر لا ساحل له، ولا غرو فإنّه صاحب الولاية العظمة، والصديقية الكبرى، فيما نعتقد وندين الله تعالى به. وثم طائفة، في الغي حائفة، يعظمون عليه النكير، وربّما بلغ بهم الجهل إلى حد التكفير، وما ذاك إلا لقصور أفهامهم عن إدراك مقاصد أقواله وأفعاله ومعانيها، ولم تصل أيديهم لقصرها إلى اقتطاف مجانيها:

عليّ نحت القوافي من معادنها ... وما عليّ إذا لم تفهم البقر 
هذا الذي نعلم ونعتقد، وندين الله تعالى به في حقه، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم، وصورة استشهاده: كتبه محمد الصديقي الملتجئ إلى حرم الله تعالى عفا الله عنه)).انتهى[نفح الطيب2/176]
والمجد الفيروزآبادي هو شيخ الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني (والحافظ لم يطعن في شيخه لأجل هذا الكلام ، وإنّما كان يكتفي بالاعتراض على إيراد شيخه الفيروزآبادي لكلام ابن عربي في كتبه ، ومعلوم موقف الحافظ ابن حجر الرافض بحزم لمذهب ابن عربي!!) 
فعندما يقرأ الأمير أو غيره مثل هذه الترجمة ، مضافًا إليها عشرات الإشادات والثناءات من علماء وفقهاء ، في شخص ابن عربي ، مع ما يتصف به الرجل من سعة العلم والأدب ، فإنهم لا شك سيحسنون الظن به . وهذا لا يعني أبدًا أنهم على معتقده .
فكيف إذا كان في كلامهم ما يصرّحون فيه برفض هذه العقائد الفاسدة ، واستنكارهم لها؟
وقد مرّ معنا في الحلقات السابقة ، تبرّؤ الأمير من عقائد الحلول والاتحاد والوحدة ، وانتقاده الدهريين والمعطلة ، والفلاسفة!!!
قال الأمير: ((واحذر أن ترميَني بحلولٍ أو اتّحاد أو امتزاج أو نحو ذلك ، فإني بريء من جميع ذلك ومِنْ كل ما يُخالف كتابَ الله وسنّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..)).انتهى [المواقف 2/869]
وقال: ((... فإنّ هلاكه أقرب ، ونجاته أغرب ، إذ للشيطان فيه مدخلٌ واسع وشبهة قويّة فلا يزال أبو مُرّة (يعني إبليس) معه يستدرجه شيئاً فشيئاً يقول له : الحقُّ ـ تعالى ـ حقيقَتُكَ ، وما أنتَ غيرُه، فلا تُتْعِب نفسك بهذه العبادات ، فإنّها ما وُضعت إلا للعوام الذين لم يصلوا إلى هذا المقام ، فما عرفوا ما عَرَفت ، ولا وصلوا إلى ما إليه وصلت. ثمّ يُبيحُ له المحرّمات، ويقول له : أنتَ ممَّن قال لهم : اعملوا ماشئتم فقد وجبت لكم الجنّة ، فيُصبِحُ زنديقاً إباحيّاً حلوليّاً ، يمرقُ من الدِّين كما يمرق السهم من الرميَّة".انتهى [المواقف 3/1043]
[ملاحظة: إنني سأتكلّم على كتاب المواقف بالتفصيل لاحقًا إن شاء الله ، ولكن حتى لا يلتبس على بعض الإخوة استشهادي بكتاب المواقف أقول : نعم إن كتاب المواقف المطبوع ليس من تأليف الأمير ، ولكن له فيه كلام كثير ، جمعه وضمّه إلى أمثاله حتى خرج في ثلاثة مجلدات الشيخ محمد الخاني ، لذلك فإنني أستشهد بكلام الأمير الموجود في المواقف! وألزم به الذين يقطعون بنسبته إليه] 

وليس من الضروري أن يكون الأمير قرأ كلام الإمام الذهبي في ابن عربي ، ومع ذلك فإنّه إذا قرأه ربّما يجد فيه ما يدفعه لحسن الظن به! قال الإمام الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء: ((ابن العربي : العلاّمة صاحب التواليف الكثيرة محيي الدين أبو بكر محمد بن علي بن محمد بن أحمد الطائي الحاتمي المرسي ابن العربي، نزيل دمشق.
ذكر أنه سمع من ابن بشكوال وابن صاف، وسمع بمكة من زاهر بن رستم، وبدمشق من ابن الحرستاني، وببغداد. وسكن الروم مدة، وكان ذكيًا كثير العلم، كتب الإنشاء لبعض الأمراء بالمغرب، ثم تزهد وتفرد، وتعبد وتوحد، وسافر وتجرد، وأتهم وأنجد، وعمل الخلوات وعلق شيئًا كثيرًا في تصوف أهل الوحدة.
ومن أردئ تواليفه كتاب "الفصوص" فإن كان لاكفر فيه، فما في الدنيا كفر، نسأل الله العفو والنجاة فواغوثاه بالله! وقد عظّمه جماعة وتكلّفوا لما صدر منه ببعيد الاحتمالات، وقد حكى العلامة ابن دقيق العيد شيخنا أنه سمع الشيخ عز الدين ابن عبد السلام يقول عن ابن العربي: شيخ سوء كذاب، يقول بقدم العالم ولا يحرّم فرجًا.
قلتُ: إن كان محيي الدين رجع عن مقالاته تلك قبل الموت، فقد فاز، وما ذلك على الله بعزيز.
توفي في ربيع الآخر سنة ثمان وثلاثين وست مئة.وقد أوردت عنه في "التاريخ الكبير".
وله شعر رائق، وعلم واسع، وذهن وقاد، ولا ريب أن كثيرًا من عباراته له تأويل إلا كتاب "الفصوص"!)).انتهى


وأما قول الأخ الكاتب إن الأمير اختار الإقامة بدمشق لأنها دار إقامة ابن عربي فهو ظنّ منه فيما يبدو ؛ وطبعًا ظنٌ غير صحيح ، وليته أتى بدليل على ذلك. وقد ذكرنا سابقًا أن الأمير اختار مكّة لإقامته ، والذي يُذكر في المراجع التاريخية أنه طلب من الحكومة الفرنسية تأمين سفينة توصله إلى ميناء الإسكندرية أو عكّا ، وذلك لأنّ هذين الميناءين هما المنفذ للوصول إلى مكّة المكرّمة.
وما ذكره الكاتب من سكنى الأمير في دار ابن عربي بعد أن قام بإصلاحه فأيضًا غير صحيح ،
إن الأمير بعد قدومه إلى دمشق استقبله واليها واستضافه في أحد الدور التابعة للحكومة ، وبعد بقائه في تلك الدار مدّةً قصيرة اشترى الأمير عدة دور صغيرة في حيّ العمارة بدمشق القديمة وهدمها وبنى مكانها دارًا واسعة وانتقل إليها وهي أبعد ما تكون عن مقام ابن عربي! [فمكان إقامة ابن عربي ومقامه يقعان خارج أسوار مدينة دمشق بمسافة بعيدة جدًا . في أعلى سفح جبل قاسيون] 

وأما أنه دُفن بجانب قبر ابن عربي فصحيح ، ومازال قبره باقيًا إلى اليوم مع أنّ الحكومة الجزائريّة نقلت رفاته إلى الجزائر سنة 1966م .
ولكن أحب أن أنبّه هنا على أمر هام جدًّا ، وهو أنّ الأمير كان قد اشترى أرضًا بجانب مقبرة الدحداح القريبة من حي العمارة شمال الجامع الأموي ، وجعلها مقبرة وأوقفها على أسرته ، ولمّا ماتت أمّه دفنها في وسطها ، وأوصى أن يُدفن إلى جوارها (وهذا ثابت ومشهور عند أفراد أسرته إلى اليوم) ، وحبّه لأمه وتعلقه بها معروف وذَكَرَه جلّ الذين ألّفوا عن حياته . ولكن عندما مات الأمير أشار بعض الشيوخ على أولاده أن يُدفن إلى جوار ابن عربي ، وترددوا في الأمر إلى أن اجتمعت الآراء على دفنه بجوار ابن عربي ، فاجتمع مجلس إدارة الولاية للمذاكرة في هذا الأمر ووافق عليه بعد ترخيصٍ من الباب العالي. 
إذن من ادّعى أن الأمير أوصى أن يُدفن بجانب قبر ابن عربي فادّعاؤه باطل. ووصيّة الأمير موجودة وليس فيها هذا الطلب!
من المعلوم كيف كان ـ وما زال ـ المعتقدون بابن عربي يعقِدون دروسهم في مقام ابن عربي!
وللفائدة فإنّ الأمير عبد القادر لم يُدرّس أبدًا في مقام ابن عربي ، وإنما كانت دروسه في دار الحديث، أو في الجامع الأموي ، أو في المدرسة الجقمقيّة، أو في داره الخاصّة .
وإذا كانت هذه الظنون من الكاتب إنما وضعها ليبرهن على شدة تقديس الأمير لابن عربي ، فماذا عن ادّعاءاته بخصوص تقديس الحلاج والتلمساني؟هل سكن في دورهم أيضًا أو رحل واستوطن في بلادهم؟!!
ثمّ لماذا الزج بأمثال هؤلاء في معرض الحديث عن علاقة الأمير بابن عربي؟!!
من المعلوم الفرق الكبير بين هذه الشخصيات الثلاثة ، وإذا كان البعض يلصق الأمير بابن عربي بحجة كتاب المواقف أو بتلك الظنون والأوهام ، فما هي حجّتهم عندما يلصقون به الحلاج والتلمساني؟؟
مرَّ معنا سابقًا قول ابن القيّم في دفاعه عن الهروي: ((ولولا مقَامُه في الإيمان والمعرفة ، والقيام بالأوامر ، لكُنَّا نُسيء به الظنّ)) وكذلك قوله : ((والكلمة الواحدة يقولها اثنان يريد بها أحدهما: أعظم الباطل ، ويريد بها الآخر محض الحق ، والاعتبار بطريقة القائل وسيرته ومذهبه وما يدعو إليه ويناظر عليه))
إذن هناك قرائن تدل على حال الرجل وما يريد . والإنكار الذي وجّه إلى ابن عربي إنما هو في اشتمال عباراته وأشعاره لكلامٍ مخالف لظاهر الشرع ، ولا يجوز السكوت عنه.
أمّا الحلاّج فكل من يقرأ سيرته يعلم أنه كان مشعوذًا ودجالاً، وليس من أهل العلم والتديّن ، وظهرت منه أفعال منافية للدين. [انظره في (سير أعلام النبلاء) للذهبي] ، وأما التلمساني فأمره أشد وأدهى ، فقد كان يتُهم بالخمر والفسق والقيادة. [انظره (تاريخ الإسلام) للذهبي] 
وكذلك كل من اتهمهم العلماء بأنهم يقولون بالحلول والاتحاد أو وحدة الوجود حقيقةً، نجد في سيرهم أنهم كانوا إما تاركين للصلاة أو منتهكين للمحارم أو منحطين إلى أرذل الأخلاق .
وأنا الآن لست بصدد الحديث عن ابن عربي ، والناس فيه على فرق ثلاث .
وإنما أنا بصدد الحديث عن الأمير عبد القادر ، فإذا كان العلماء يدافعون عن أشخاص تلفّظوا بكلام مرفوض شرعًا ، بحجة أنهم أهل علم وصلاح ومقامهم في الإيمان عال . فكيف يكون موقفنا ممن يحترم أولئك الأشخاص فحسب ولم يتلفّظ بكلامهم بل تبرّئ من تلك المعتقدات؟ 
والذي شُهِد له بالصلابة في الدين ، والتقوى والصلاح ، والذي حَفِظَ القرآن وعمره خمسة عشر سنة ، وتلقى الفقه والحديث ، وجاهد في سبيل الله ، وحكّم القرآن والسنة في شؤون إمارته كلها ، وواظب على حضور الجمع والجماعة إلى آخر يوم من حياته ، بل لم يفوّت الصلاة على وقتها جماعة وهو في بلاد الصليبيين وفي معاقلهم (قصر فرساي) وذلك أثناء زيارته لفرنسة مبعوثًا من قِبَل السلطان عبد المجيد خان ، يقول محمد باشا: ((ثم نزل الأمير إلى الجنينة في ساحة السراية وصلى الظهر بمن معه من رفاقه، ثمّ ودّع الجنرال ، وركب العربة المعدّة له وتوجه إلى غابة بلونيا وصلى العصر بمرأى من جموع كثيرة اجتمعت لرؤيته. أخبرني بعض من كان حاضرًا معه أنّ جميع من كان موجودًا في ذلك اليوم بتلك الغابة من الفرنساويين وغيرهم وقفوا صفوفًا ينظرون إلى صلاته ويمدحونه على إظهار شعائر دينه ، ثم قال : والحق يُقال إن منظر الأمير منتصبًا للصلاة أمام الجميع خاشعًا لحضرة الحق تعالى ، لَمِنَ المناظر التي تتحرك بها القلوب وتصرفها إلى جانب الحق تعالى، وبعد أن أتمّ صلاته توجّه إلى محلّ نزوله ؛ واتّخذت الحكومة على محل صلاته سياجًا من حديد احترامًا له ، وهو موجود لهذا العهد)).انتهى[تحفة الزائر2/158]
و هو الذي درّس الفقه المالكي والحديث النبوي ، في الجامع الأموي ودار الحديث والمدرسة الجقمقيّة ، وأجاز العلماء وطلاب العلم بصحيح البخاري ومسلم وموطّأ مالك ، وإجازاتهم مازالت محفوظة إلى اليوم ، ودرّس كتاب (الإتقان في علوم القرآن) للسيوطي و(الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى) للقاضي عياض ، و(الرسالة) لابن أبي زيد القيرواني ، وراسل أكابر علماء عصره وراسلوه أمثال الإمام الفقيه علي بن عبد السلام التسولي المالكي المغربي (الذي وضع كتابًا يعرض فيه أسئلة الأمير والجواب عليها وهو مطبوع)، والشيخ محمد الهادي العلوي الحسني القاضي بفاس (وجوابه للأمير موجود في تحفة الزائر 1/251) ، ومفتي المالكية بمصر العلاّمة محمد عليش (الذي كان يُنكر بشدة على منحرفي الصوفيّة) وقد أثبت أسئلة الأمير في كتابه الشهير [فتح العلي المالك في الفتوى على مذهب مالك( ص 328)] ، والعلاّمة الشيخ حسن العدوي المالكي (وجوابه مثبت في تحفة الزائر 2/124) ، وغيرهم من علماء الشام والحجاز وتركيا ، ولم يرد أي طعن فيه من جميع علماء عصره!!! وكان محلّ تقدير عندهم ، وكل من ترجم له من العلماء في عصره أو قريبًا منه إنما كانوا يثنون عليه وعلى دينه؟ وأشرفَ على غسله وتكفينه الشيخ الأزهري عبد الرحمن عليش ابن الشيخ محمد المذكور آنفًا .
يقول الشيخ جميل الشطي في وصف الأمير : ((هو السيد عبد القادر ابن السيد محيي الدين ابن السيد مصطفى الجزائري المغربي الحسني نزيل دمشق ، الأمير الشهير ، السيد الخطير ، العالم العارف ، بحر العلوم والمعارف .... وبالجملة فقد كان إمامًا جليلاً عالمًا عاملاً ، نبيلاً نبيهًا ، زاهدًا ورِعًا ، مُهابًا شجاعًا كريمًا حليمًا ، رحمه الله تعالى وجعل الجنّة مثواه)).انتهى[(أعيان دمشق) للشطي ص179]
وهؤلاء العلماء الذين مدحوا الأمير وراسلوه أو لازموه ، وعرفوه عن قرب ، وحضروا دروسه في العقيدة والحديث ، كانوا لا يسكتون عن فضح المنحرفين والزنادقة ، بل يشنّعون فيمن ظهرت منه أفعال تعارض الشريعة ، فهذا الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار في كتابه (حلية البشر) وفي الجزء الذي ترجم فيه لشيخه الأمير عبد القادر ؛ يترجم قبله لـ "سعيد الخالدي الدمشقي الشاذلي اليشرطي" فيقول عنه :
ولد سنة إحدى وعشرين بعد المائتين والألف ونشأ من أول عمره في العبادة، والطاعة والزهادة، وزيارة الأولياء والجلوس في مجالس العلماء ...وقد بدأ المترجم بتعلم ما لا بد منه، وما لا يستغني المكلف عنه، ثم التفت إلى التعلم، والاستفادة والتفهم ... ولم يزل مستقيمًا على حاله متخلصًا من أوحاله، إلى أن حضر إلى "داريا"خليفة من خلفاء الشيخ علي المغربي اليشرطي الشاذلي وكان قد أرسله من عكا، واسمه الشيخ أحمد البقاعي، فأخذ المترجم عنه الطريق، ثم بعد ذلك ذهب إلى زيارة الشيخ في عكا فحضر من عنده وقد انعكست حالته، وانقلبت إلى ضدّها في الظاهر طاعته، وعلاه طيشٌ وجنون، ومن المعلوم أن الجنونَ فنون، فذهب رونقه، وبان نورقه، واستثقل أمره وانخفض قدره، فترك الفقه والأصول والمعقول والمنقول، واستخف بالعلماء، وجحد فضيلة الفضلاء، وأنكر العلم والعمل، وعن كثير من التكليفات اعتزل، وقال هذه واجبة على المحجوبين لا على المحبوبين؟! وكان كثيراً ما يتكلم بالكلام، الذي لا يرتضيه مَنْ في قلبه ذرةٌ مِنَ الإسلام، وصار لا يقول بواجب ولا مسنون، ويقول إن التمسك بذلك محض جنون، ومن دخل في الطريق وترقى في المقامات صارت ذاته عين الذات، وصفاته عين الصفات، وهل يجب على الله صلاة أو صيام بحال، وهل يقال في حقه عن شيء حرام أو حلال ، وأمثال ذلك كثير لا يرام، ولو أردنا أن نطيل به لخرجنا عما يقتضيه المقام. وقد وافقه على ذلك عدة أشخاص، قد خرجوا من الدين ولات حين مناص، فتجاهروا بالآثام، ولم يتقيدوا بحلال أو حرام مع أن شيخهم الأستاذ(يعني:علي المغربي) قد أنكر عليهم ، ووجه أشدّ الملام إليهم، وكتب لهم ينهاهم عن ذلك، ويزجرهم عن هذه المسالك، وهم يؤولون كلامه، حتى صاروا فرقة ذات متانة وحمية، وما زال يتفاقم أمرهم، ويكثر جمعهم، إلى أن نفى الحاكمُ بسببهم أستاذَهم إلى جزيرة قبرص، ناسبًا القصور إليه، وكان المترجم خطيبًا في قرية كفرسوسيا وهي قرية من الشام تبعد قيد ميل، وكان منها معاشه، مع التعظيم والتبجيل، ...
ثم بعد مدة طويلة عفت الحكومة عنهم على أنهم لا يعودون إلى أمثال هذه الرذيلة، ولا إلى الملابس البذيلة، فعاد المترجم إلى قريته، ومحل إقامته وخدمته، ورجع إلى حاله الأول وما رجع عن زيغه ولا تحول، فأعرض عنه أهل البلد ونصبوا له شرك النكد، إلى أن فصلوه، ووضعوا مكانه تلميذه وبمصلحته وصلوه، فعاد المترجم بعياله إلى الشام، وتزايد أمره بما يقتضي الاعتراض والملام، إلا أنه قد ضاقت يده، وهبط قدره وسؤدده، وذهب جماله وسقط كماله، فذهب إلى داريا يقري الأولاد، ودنياه تعامله بعكس المراد، وذلك كله لاتّباعه الباطل، وتمسكه بما ليس تحته سوى الشقاء من طائل، وكنت أنصحه بالرجوع إلى المطلوب، فيقول لي أنت عن الحقيقة محجوب، لو قطع رأسي وتفصلت أوصالي لا رجعت عن طريقي وحالي. فمرة كنت أمشي وإياه في الصحراء فرأى امرأة قروية قد لبست لباساً أحمر فقال لها يا حبيبي عملتَ نفسكَ امرأة ولَبِسْتَ اللباس الأحمر! ومرة رأى هرًا فصرخ وقال له عملتَ نفسكَ هرًّا وتظن أني ما عرفتك. وكان يقول عن إبليس إنسان كامل. وأمثال هذا كثير، مما لا يقول به جليل ولا حقير، ويقول للاّئمين أنتم أهل الرسوم، المتمسكون بظاهر العلوم، ونحن الصوفية أهل الطريقة، والوجدان والحقيقة. وما علم أن ذلك من أكبر الغلط، ومن قال به فقد سلك مسلك الشطط، وهل تجدي من غير شريعة طريقة، أو تصلح بما لا تمسك له بالقرآن والسنة حقيقة. قال صاحب الأسفار في شرحه على رسالة الخلوة للشيخ الأكبر قدس الله سرهما: (( "وصية" يا أخي رحمك الله قد سافرت إلى أقصى البلاد، وعاشرت أصناف العباد، فما رأت عيني، ولا سمعت أذني، أشرّ ولا أقبح ولا أبعد عن جناب الله من طائفة تدعي أنها من كمل الصوفية وتنسب نفسها إلى الكمال، وتظهر بصورتهم، ومع هذا لا تؤمن بالله ورسله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا تتقيد بالتكاليف الشرعية، وتقررُ أحوال الرسل وما جاءوا به بوجه لا يرتضيه مَنْ في قلبه مثقال ذرة من الإيمان، فكيف من وصل إلى مراتب أهل الكشف والعيان، ورأينا منهم جماعة كثيرة من أكابرهم في بلاد أذربيجان وشيروان وجيلان وخراسان لعن الله جميعهم* ، فالله الله يا أخي لا تسكن في قرية فيها واحد من هذه الطائفة، لقوله تعالى:{واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة} ،وإن لم يتيسر لك ذلك فاجهد أن لا تراهم ولا تجاورهم فكيف أن تعاشرهم وتخالطهم؟ وإن لم تفعل فما نصحتَ نفسك والله الهادي)).انتهى ، وما زال المترجم على حاله خائضًا في أوحاله، إلى أن تمرض وتوفي رابع عشر جمادى الأولى سنة ألف ومائتين وأربع وتسعين. ودفن في جوار سيدنا بلال الحبشي نسأل الله أن يكون رجع عمّا كان عليه وتاب إلى الله وآب إليه)).انتهى[حلية البشر 2/669ـ673]
*وقد علّق الشيخ محمد بهجة البيطار ، من شيوخ دمشق السلفيين ، على هذا الكلام فقال : ((أقول :وقد وصل شرّهم وضرّهم إلى أرض الشام ، وسمعنا ورأينا بعض من يرتكب تلك الآثام ، عليهم من الله ما يستحقّون)).انتهى
والشيخ بهجة البيطار يصف الأمير عبد القادر فيقول : ((العالم المجاهد الكبير . وعين الشام وهامها وسيدها وهمامها)) وليس في كلامه عليه إلاّ الثناء والتوقير!![وذلك في تعليقاته على (حلية البشر)]

وحين ترجم الشيخ عبد الرزاق للأمير : فإنه أثنى عليه الثناء كلّه وبالغ في مدحه، ولم يشر إلى أي شيء يخدش دينه . ولا أريد الإطالة في عرض وإيراد كل ما قيل في الأمير من الثناء والمدح.
ولكن هناك هام أمرٌ أحب أن أنبّه عليه:
وهو أنّ الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار يُعدُّ في ذلك العصر من أوائل علماء الشام الذين أخذوا بمذهب السلف ، ولاقى بسبب ذلك كثيرًا من الفتن والمصائب ، وعاداه كثير من شيوخ الشام ، واتّهموه بتأسيس مذهب جديد ، وكذلك كان الحال مع تلميذه العلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي الذي سُجن وحُورِبَ بسبب عقيدته السلفيّة ، ومحاربته للخرافات والانحرافات!!
يقول الشيخ محمد بهجة البيطار في ترجمة جدّه الشيخ عبد الرزاق: ((فهو في بلاد الشام من أوّل العلماء بلا شبهة ولا مراء ، لأنّه أوّل من أخذ بالدليل ، وجاهد في هذا السبيل ، ورفع فوق رؤوس أهل الحق راية السنّة والتنزيل)) ثمّ نقل قول العلاّمة القاسمي فيه : ((إن الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار ذاك العالم الجليل ؛ ممن اشتهر بالإنكار على أرباب الخرافات ، وممن يقاوم بلسانه وبراهينه تلك الخزعبلات ، فإنّه ممن لا تأخذه في إبانة الحق لومة لائم ، ولا يصده عتب عاتب ولا قومة قائم، وله صدع بالحق عجيب ، وعدم محاباة ومداراة ، وكل ما يروى من حكايات المتمفقرين فإنه يزنه بميزان العقل فإنْ أباه ردَّه جهارًا ، وقابل قائله بالصد إنكارًا ، وطالما صرّح بالإنكار على من يُنادي مَنْ يعتقد فيه العامّة من الأموات ويستشفع به في قضاء الحاجات ، ويعرّفهم ما قاله السلف في هذا الباب مِنْ أنه أمرٌ ما أَذِنَ اللهُ به ، إذ أمر بدعائه وحده ، فدعاء غيره مما لا يرضيه كما صرّح به في غير آية من كريم الكتاب ، وقصْده ترقية العامّة عن نداء أحدٍ إلاّ الله ، وعدم تعليق القلب إلاّ بالخالق تبارك وتعالى)).انتهى [انظر مقدمة (حلية البشر)1/12ـ17] 

هذا العالمُ الصادع بالحق كتبَ مقالةً سنة 1296هـ إثر ذيوع خبر وفاة الأمير ، ثم ظهور بقائه حيًّا وإنما كان مريضًا ، يحمد الله فيها فقال : ((نحمدُك يا منعم على إحسانك ، ونشكرك على جزيل امتنانك ، حمدًا وافيًا بوافر آلائك ، وشكرًا مكافيًا لمُتكاثِر نَعْمائك ، يا راحم المتضرّعين ، ما أرأفك ، ويا منّان على المنقطعين ما أعطفك ، ويا ذا الرحمة والجود ما أحلمك ، ويا دافع النقمة بلطفك ما أحكمك وأعظمك ، قد غمرتنا بجميل المعروف ، وأغرقتنا في بحر لطفك الموصوف ، وأسبلت علينا سترك الجميل ، وأدمت لنا حصنك الجليل ، مَنْ أنقذتنا به من أودية الغواية ، إلى فسيح الرشاد والهداية ، وعرّفتنا به المطلوب ، وهديتنا بهدايته إلى الصراط المرغوب ، وكشفت به لنا عيوبًا كنّا نعتقدها طاعة ، ودللتنا به على نهج السنّة والجماعة ؛ الأمجد الأوحد ، والعَلَم المفرد ، بحر الأكارم، وحبر العوالم ،.... يد السماحة لكل طالب ، وباب الدخول لكل راغب ، الرافع بفضائله أعلام الرايات الدينيّة ، والقامع بدلائله معاندي الشريعة المحمديّة ، أمير الأمراء ، وقطب مدار الفضلاء، .... الحسيب النسيب ، والشريف الماجد الأريب ، السيد عبد القادر الحسني ، أدام الله بقاءه وجُوْدَه الهني، ....إلخ)).انتهى

وليس غرضي من هذا النقل ذكر ما فيه من مبالغة في المديح وتعداد الأوصاف (على عادة أهل ذلك العصر) ، وإنما غرضي ما قاله الشيخ البيطار مِنْ كون الأمير عبد القادر هو الذي دلّهم على نهج السنة والجماعة ، ونفّرهم من البدع التي كانوا يظنون أنها طاعات!
وإن شاء الله أتابع الحديث عن تطور فكر الأمير ، وأثره في تلامذته وأصحابه ، وآثاره في بعث الصحوة في بلاد الشام، لاحقًا. 

والحمد لله ربّ العالمين 

خلدون بن مكّي الحسني 


للبحث صِلة إن شاء الله

----------


## كلنا دعاة

د. خلدون بن مكي الحسني  

والله اني احبك في الله
والله ان كتابك الى اين ايها الحبيبب اروع كتاب قرأته في الردود

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم انيثيبك

----------


## محمد المبارك

بالتوفيق شيخنا العزيز خلدون الحسني
-------
و لدي استفسار عن عدد حلقات  هذه السلسلة المباركة .
فليتكم تفيدوننا بذلك 
بارك الله في علمكم و منهجكم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  و الله أخي المبارك أتمنى أن يطول البحث أكثر و لا أدري رأي الأخوة و لا زلنا نستمطر الشيخ أبا ادريس سقاه الله من حوض النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   لقد ذكرنا ما انسينا و أشغلنا بما شغلنا عنه تخنقني العبرة و تضيق عن الوصف العبارة .

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل / خلدون الحسني على هذا البحث الماتع , و جعل ما تكتبونه في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة ... و لكن عندي تنبيه بسيط على هذا المقطع ..




> بدايةً أريد أن أنبّه الأخ محمد المبارك ، والإخوة القرّاء إلى موضوع هام في هذا المقام : لقد أُنشِأت في الدول الكبرى كالاتحاد السوفيتي والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأوربا وزارة اسمها (وزارة الحقيقة) هدفها غسل الأدمغة وتشويه الحقيقة وإعادة كتابة التاريخ وفق ما يناسب توجهاتها السياسية والثقافية . ومما قاله أحد المؤسسين لهذه الفكرة :"الخطوة الأولى في تصْفِيَة شعبٍ ما : هي أن تمسح ذاكرته . دمّر كُتُبَه ، وثقافَتَه ، وتاريخه، ثم اجعلْ شخصًا ما يكتبُ كتُبًا جديدة ، واصنع ثقافة جديدة ، واخترع تاريخًا جديدًا . ولن يمرَّ وقتٌ طويل حتى تبدأ الأمّة بنسيان ماذا تكون وماذا كانت".انتهى [من كتاب (موت الغرب) لـ باتريك بوكانان ؛ عن مجلّة الحرس الوطني العدد 256 شعبان 1424هـ]


 لعلك وهمت شيخنا الفاضل , أو وهمت مجلة الحرس الوطني في النقل عن " باتريك بوكانان " . فلا يوجد في أي من هذه الدول - و لم يوجد في يوم من الأيام - وزارة باسم وزارة الحقيقة . و إنما هي وزارة خيالية إخترعها الكاتب الشهير " جورج أورويل " في روايته ذائعة الصيت " 1984 " * , ثم صارت مثلا شهيرا يضربه الناس في الغرب - خاصة مثقفوهم - ليسخروا به من الأكاذيب التي تضلل بها بعض الحكومات شعوبها . 

أما أنه يوجد - أو وجد في يوم ما - وزارة حقيقية بهذا الاسم , فلا . و إنما هو - كما أسلفنا - تشبيه يضرب لتقريب الصورة .

---------------------------------------------------

* و المقطع الذي تفضلتم بذكره من أشهر مقاطع الرواية .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

أيها الإخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الأخ (كلنا دعاة) أحبّك الله الذي أحببتني لأجله ، وأسأل الله أن يتقبّل مني ويجعلني عند حسن ظنّك بي.
وشكرًا لمشاركتك الطيبة ولدعائك ، جزاك الله خيرًا .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الأخ محمد المبارك ، وفّقني الله وإيّاك لكل خير . ليس هناك عدد محدد لهذه الحلقات ، ولكنها قاربت تنتهي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الأخ أبو عبد الرحمن ، بارك الله فيك ، وأحسن إليك ، ولعلّي إن شاء الله ، أتابع عرض بعض المواضيع المتعلّقة بتاريخ الجزائر ، وبعض القضايا الشرعية المتعلّقة بالموضوع ، بعد الانتهاء من هذه السلسلة .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: الأخ الكريم ابن عبد الكريم ، جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم ، وشكرًا لمشاركتك الكريمة، وتنبيهك المفيد .
ولقد أعدت قراءة المقال المنشور في مجلة الحرس الوطني ، وكنت قرأته سنة 1424 ، فوجدت الأمر كما تفضّلت أخي الكريم فإنّ باترك بوكانان (وفقًا للمجلة) يشبّه أساليب الكتّاب الذين يدمّرون التاريخ بأساليب (الأخ الأكبر) في رواية جورج أوريل "1984" ، ولكن المقطع الذي نقلتُه عنه ، عزاه إلى كتاب (تفريق أمريكا) فقال : ينقل آرثر شليسنجر عن شخصية من كتاب ميلان كونديرا ، كتاب الضحك والنسيان ؟، تقول : الخطوة الأولى في تصفية شعب هي ...الخ
وفي الحقيقة إن طريقة عرض الكتاب في المجلة فيها تداخل فأحيانًا لا تميّز الكلام لمن لبوكانان أم لأوريل أم للآخرين الذين ينقل عنهم . فلذلك اكتفيت بالعزو إلى كتاب بوكانان الذي ينقل عن أولئك.
وأما فيما يخص وزارة الحقيقة فالوهم منّي ولاشك ، فهذا الاسم أطلقه فيما يبدو أوريل على الهيآت والمؤسسات التي أنشأتها الدول بغرض تشويه التاريخ والحقائق وهذه المؤسسات موجودة ولكن ليس بهذا الاسم وإنما تحت مسمّيات أخرى تتخفى بها . ويقصد الكاتب بـ(وزارة الحقيقة) أي التي تشوّه الحقيقة!
وعليه فإنّ عبارتي غير دقيقة ، وسأعيد صياغتها ، والفضل يعود إليكم في تنبيهي إلى هذا الخطأ ، فجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء .
وتجدون في المرفقات صورتين لصفحتين من المقالة في مجلة الحرس .
[url=http://file9.9q9q.net/preview/19347197/scanimage2.jpg.html][/url

http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/19347...mage2.jpg.html
http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/65735...mage3.jpg.html

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله في الإخوة جميعًا.. طلب مني الدكتور الفاضل إلحاق هذا التعديل في أثناء آخر مقال له في هذه السلسلة، وهي جملة: (والحافظ لم يطعن في شيخه لأجل هذا الكلام ، وإنّما كان يكتفي بالاعتراض على إيراد شيخه الفيروزآبادي لكلام ابن عربي في كتبه ، ومعلوم موقف الحافظ ابن حجر الرافض بحزم لمذهب ابن عربي!!).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحببت التنبيه لهذا حسب طلب الدكتور وفقه الله ونفع به.

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحلقة السابعة 
إنّ الذي يطلع على تاريخ الجزائر في الحقبة التي سبقت الاحتلال الفرنسي وما بعدها ، يُدرك أنّ ما قيل ويُقال في الأمير إنما هو للتعتيم عن حقيقة الوضع الذي كان سائدًا حينها ، إنّ الدول الصليبيّة ما كانت لتفضح عملاءها المخلصين ، وما كانت لتسلّط الأضواء عليهم ، لأنّ في ذلك تنبيهًا للمسلمين على طبيعة العملاء وماهيتهم ، فإذا تنبّه المسلمون لذلك فإنهم سيسعون للقضاء على أمثال أولئك العملاء ، وسيتجنّبون العمل معهم ، وسيكتمون أسرارهم عنهم ، وفي هذا إضعاف للصليبيين وتَخْييبٌ لمخططاتهم.
ولذلك نجد أنّ الفرنسيين قبل إقدامهم على غزو الجزائر قاموا بدراسة الوضع هناك وأنشؤوا علاقات بالجهات التي تعهَّدت لهم بتقديم العون الكامل ، وقبل نزول أول جندي فرنسي على الشواطئ الجزائريّة نزل المؤرّخون الفرنسيون الذين بدؤوا من فورهم كتابة أحداث التاريخ كما تشتهي أنفسهم ، فصوّروا هزائم جيوشهم النكراء على أيدي المجاهدين الجزائريين على أنها انتصارات وملاحم بطوليّة ، وأخذ رسّاموهم يرسمون لوحات النصر الكاذب ويرسلونها لتُزَيّن بها جدران القصور في باريس ، وألّفوا عشرات الكتب يشوّهون فيها تاريخ الجزائر ؛ يرفعون الوضيع ويضعون الرفيع ، ويقلبون الحقائق فيجعلون من الجزائر بلدًا جاهلاً متخلفًا بحاجة للحضارة الفرنسية، إذن فهم أتوا ليحضّروا الشعب الجزائري (كما تزعم أمريكا اليوم عن سبب غزوها وتدميرها للعراق!)
وللفائدة فإن تقارير الباحثين الفرنسيين أمثال (فانتور ديباردي ، وروزيه) تثبت أن عدد المتعلمين في الجزائر غداة الاحتلال كان يفوق عدد المتعلمين في فرنسا![تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي 1/320]
وجعلوا تدميرهم لأكثر من 700 مسجد إضافة إلى أعداد كبيرة من المعاهد والزوايا ، من الارتقاء بحضارة الجزائر!! وهلمّ جرّا ...
ومن ذلك أنّهم صاروا يشوّهون تاريخ أبطال المقاومة في الجزائر الذين لم يخضعوا للإغراءات الفرنسيّة ، والذين كشفوا وفضحوا المخطط الفرنسي الاستعماري وتصدّوا لأذناب هذا المستعمر الغازي ، وأثبتوا للعالم أن الشعب الجزائري شعبٌ أَبِيّ عزيزُ النفس ، قويّ الإيمان بربّه عزَّ وجلّ ، لا يُعطي الدّنية في دينه ، وأنّه استطاع بعتاده القليل والبسيط أن يحطّم جحافل الجيوش الفرنسيّة المدججة بالمدافع والأسلحة النارية الحديثة ، وألحق الهزيمة بالحملات المتتابعة ووسم جباه الجنرالات بوسم العار والخذلان .
لقد كتبَ المؤرخون الفرنسيون عن أحد رموز الثورة في الجزائر بعد الأمير عبد القادر وهو الملقّب بـ (بو معزة) الذي دوّخ الجيوش الفرنسية سنوات متتالية ، ثمّ سجنه الفرنسيون في الجزائر ، وحاول الهروب عدة مرات إلى أن أطلق سراحه نابليون الثالث سنة 1849م ، فتوجّه إلى المشرق وانخرط في الجيش العثماني وقاتل معه في حرب "القرم" على روسيا حتى استشهد . هذا المجاهد الشهير قال عنه الفرنسيون : ((لقد كانت معه أميرة فرنسية تعلمه الرشاقة والضرب على البيانو!)) أرأيتم كيف يشوّهون صور رجالنا! [انظر الحركة الوطنية ص312]
وكذلك فعلوا مع المجاهدة (للاّ فاطمة) التي قادت الجهاد في (الزواوة) إلى أن أُسِرَت في إحدى المعارك وسُجِنت وماتت في السجن ، رحمها الله . حيث جعلوا تعاونها مع بعض زعماء الجهاد من باب العلاقات العاطفية والإعجاب بالجمال المتبادل ، في تعريض واضح بها وبالمجاهدين لا يخلو من الدس الأخلاقي والسياسي![المرجع السابق ص414]
وغيرهم كثير ...
وبالمقابل كان المؤرخون الفرنسيون يتسترون على رموز الخيانة والعمالة من الجزائريين سواء أهل السياسة أو أهل الجاه أو الشيوخ! ، فإنّك تكاد لا تجد كتابًا فرنسيًا مروَّجًا يتحدّث عن هؤلاء لا في القديم ولا في أيامنا هذه ، وإنما الحديث كلّه منصبّ على أبطال الثورة ابتداءً من الأمير عبد القادر وصولاً إلى الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس رحمه الله! أليس الأمر لافتًا للنظر؟ أليس الأمر مريبًا؟ أليس الأمر واضحًا؟ وإلاّ فلماذا يصرّ الفرنسيون على إظهار الأمير عبد القادر وحده بمظهر الصديق لهم؟
وإذا كان فعل الأعداء ـ في تشويه صورة خصمهم الذي حطّم كبرياءهم في الجزائر وفي الشام ـ متوقّعًا ؛ فالعجيب هو تقبّل بعض المسلمين لهذا الهراء!
وحتى لا أطيل عليكم أنقلُ لكم مقطعًا من خطبة ألقاها الشيخ محمد التجاني الكبير صاحب السجادة الكبرى (التجانية) ـ وهو خليفة الشيخ أحمد التجاني الأكبر مؤسس هذه الطريقة ، وهذا "الخليفة" يسيطر على جميع أرواح "الأحباب" المريدين التجانيين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ـ بين يدي الحكومة الفرنسية في 23/المحرم/ 1350هـ [بعد وفاة الأمير بـخمسين سنة] لكي يَظْهَر لكم طبيعة الوضع الذي كان يكابده الأمير عبد القادر من خيانة رؤساء الطرق الصوفية المنحرفة في تلك البلاد . 
وأنا أنقل من مصادر موثوقة ؛ لا من مصادر صليبية أو مشبوهة!
في كتاب (مشتهى الخارف الجاني في رد زلقات التجاني الجاني) لمفتي المالكية في المدينة المنوّرة العلاّمة محمد الخضر الشنقيطي ،رحمه الله ، وَرَدَتْ خطبة لشيخ التيجانية في الجزائر في حينها ،
جاء في خطبة التجاني : ((..إنه من الواجب علينا إعانة حبيبة قلوبنا (يعني فرنسة) مادياً وأدبياً وسياسياً ، ولهذا فإنني أقول لا على سبيل المنّ والافتخار ، ولكن على سبيل الاحتساب والتشرّف بالقيام بالواجب : إنّ أجدادي قد أحسنوا صنعًا في انضمامهم إلى فرنسا قبل أن تصل بلادنا ، وقبل أن تحتل جيوشها الكرام ديارنا.
ففي سنة 1838م كان جدّي سيدي محمد الصغير ـ رئيس التجانية يومئذ ـ أظهر شجاعة نادرة في مقاومة أكبر عدو لفرنسا ، الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، ومع أنّ هذا العدو ـ يعني : الأمير عبد القادر ـ قد حاصر بلدتنا عين ماضي ، وشدد عليها الخناق ثمانية أشهر ، فإنّ هذا الحصار تمَّ بتسليمٍ فيه شرفٌ لنا نحن المغلوبين ، وليس فيه شرف لأعداء فرنسا الغالبين ، وذلك أنّ جدّي أَبَى وامتنع أن يرى وجهًا لأكبر عدو لفرنسا ، فلم يُقابل الأمير عبد القادر!!
وفي سنة 1864م كان عمي سيدي أحمد ـ صاحب السجادة التجانية يومئذ ـ مهَّد السبيل لجنود الدوق دومال ، وسهّل عليهم السير إلى مدينة (بسكرة) ، وعاونهم على احتلالها.
وفي سنة 1870م حملَ سيدي أحمد هذا تشكرات الجزائريين للبقية الباقية من جنود (التيرايور) الذين سَلِموا من واقعة (ريش ـ هوفن) ، وواقعة (ويسانبور) ، ولكي يُظهر لفرنسا ولاءه الراسخ وإخلاصه المتين ، وليُزيل الريب وسوء الظن اللذين ربما كانا بقيا في قلب حكومتنا الفرنسية العزيزة عليه ـ يعني : من حيث كونه مسلمًا ولو بالاسم فقط ـ برهن على ارتباطه بفرنسا ارتباطاً قلبياً ، فتزوّج في أمد قريب بالفرنسية الآنسة "أوريلي بيكار" (مدام أو أيّم التجاني بعدئذ) ، وبفضل هذه السيدة ـ نعترف به مقروناً بالشكر ـ تطورت منطقة (كوردان) هذه ضاحية من ضواحي (عين ماضي) من أرض صحراوية إلى قصر منيف رائع ، ونظراً لمجهودات مدام أوريلي التجاني هذه المادية والسياسية فإنّ فرنسا الكريمة قد أنعمت عليها بوسام الاحترام من رتبة "جوقة الشرف")). 

[[وأحمد التجاني هذا لمّا تزوج في سنة 1870م بهذه المرأة الفرنسية ، كان أول مسلم جزائري تزوج بأجنبيّة (غير مسلمة) ، وقد أصدرت هي كتابًا فرنسيًا أسمته: (أميرة الرمال) تعني نفسها ، وقد ملأته بالمثالب والمطاعن على الزاوية التجانية ، وذكرت فيه أنّ أحمد التجاني إنما تزوجها على يد الكردِنال "لافيجري" على حسب الطقوس الدينية المسيحيّة ، وذلك لأن قانون الزواج الفرنسي كان دينياً مسيحياً لا مدنياً!، ولما توفي عنها أحمد هذا خلفه عليها وعلى السجادة التجانية أخوه علي!!..
ولمّا أنعمت فرنسا بوسام الشرف على هذه السيدة ، قالت الحكومة في تقريرها الرسمي ما نصّه : لأن هذه السيدة قد أدارت الزاوية التجانية الكبرى إدارة حسنة كما تحب فرنسا وترضى!، ولأنها كسبت للفرنسيين مزارع خصبة ومراعي كثيرة، لولاها ما خرجت من أيدي العرب الجزائريين (التجانيين) ، ولأنها ساقت إلينا جنودًا مجنّدة من (أحباب) هذه الطريقة ومريديها ، يجاهدون في سبيل فرنسا صفًا كأنهم بنيان مرصوص!! ..انتهى

ومع أنّ الأحباب التجانيين يتبركون بهذه السيدة ويتمسكون بآثارها ويتيممون لصلواتهم على التراب الذي تمشي عليه ، ويسمونها (زوجة السيدين)، فإنها لا تزال مسيحيّة كاثوليكية ، ومن العجيب أن أكثر من إحدى وستين سنة قضتها كلها في الإسلام وبين المسلمين! من (1870 إلى 1931) لم تغيّر من مسيحيّتها شيئًا، وهذا دليل على ما كانت تكنّه في قلبها لهؤلاء (الأحباب) الذين حكّموها في رقابهم وأموالهم !!]] انتهى[هذا التوضيح من مراسل مجلة الفتح التي نقلت خطبة التجاني ، ومجلة الفتح في ذلك الوقت هي المجلة التي يثق بها المسلمون جميعًا].

ولنرجع إلى الاعترافات ؛ ثم قال محمد التجاني الكبير : وفي سنة 1881م كان أحدُ (مقاديمنا) سي عبد القادر بن حميدة مات شهيدًا!! مع الكولونيل فلاتير حيث كان يعاونه على احتلال بعض النواحي الصحراوية .
وفي سنة 1894م طلبَ منّا جول كوميون والي الجزائر العام يومئذ أن نكتبَ رسائل توصية ، فكتبنا عدّة رسائل ، وأصدرنا عدّة أوامر إلى أحباب طريقتنا في بلاد الهكار (الطوارق) والسودان نخبرهم بأن حملة "فو ولامي" الفرنسية هاجمة على بلادهم ، ونأمرهم بأن لا يقابلوها إلاّ بالسمع والطاعة!، وأن يعاونوها على احتلال تلك البلاد ، وعلى نشر العافية فيها!! ..
وفي سنة 1906ـ1907م أرسل المسيو "جونار" والي الجزائر العام يومئذ ضابطَهُ المترجم مدير الأمور الأهلية بالولاية العامة سيدي "مرانت"! برسالة إلى أبي المأسوف عليه سيدي البشير ، فأقام عنده في زاوية كوردان شهرًا كاملاً لأداء مهمّة سياسية ، ولتحرير رسائل وأوامر أمضاها سيدي البشير والدي ـ رئيس التيجانية يومئذ ـ ثمّ وجّهت إلى كبراء مرّاكش وأعيانها وزعماء تلك البلاد وجلّهم ـ أو قال : وأكثرهم ـ تجانيون من أحباب طريقتنا نبشّرهم بالاستعمار الفرنسي ، ونأمرهم بأن يتقبلوه بالسمع والطاعة والاستسلام والخضوع التام ، وأن يحملوا الأمّة على ذلك ، وأن يسهّلوا على جيوش فرنسا تلك البلاد!!.
وفي الحرب العالمية الكبرى أرسلنا ووزعنا في سائر أقطار شمال إفريقية منشورات تلغرافية وبريدية استنكارًا لتدخّل الأتراك في الحرب ضد فرنسا الكريمة وضد حلفائها الكرام ، وأمرنا أحباب طريقتنا بأن يبقوا على عهد فرنسا وعلى ذمتها ومودتها.[شارك مع فرنسا في الحرب العامة أكثر من (200.000) مقاتل جزائري قُتل منهم (62.000) فداء لفرنسا! انظر (حاضر العالم الإسلامي) للأمير شكيب أرسلان 2/176].

وفي سنة 1913م إجابةً لطلب الوالي العام للجزائر أرسلنا بريدًا إلى المقدّم الكبير للطريقة التجانية في السنغال سيدي الحاج "عثمان ساي" نأمره بأن يستعمل نفوذنا الديني الأكبر هنالك في السودان لتسهيل مأمورية "كلوزيل" الوالي العام للجزء الشمالي من إفريقية الغربية ـ أي : لكي يسهّل عليه احتلال واحة شنقيط ـ
وفي سنة 1916م إجابةً لطلب المريشال "ليوتي" عميد فرنسا في مراكش كان سيدي علي ـ صاحب السجادة الرئيس الذي كان قبلي ـ كتبَ مئة وثلاث عشرة رسالة توصية ، وأرسلها إلى الزعماء الكبار وأعيان المغاربة يأمرهم بإعانة فرنسا في تحصيل مرغوبها وتوسيع نفوذها وذلك بواسطة نفوذهم الديني!..
وفي سنة 1925م في أثناء حرب الريف أرسلتُ أنا ـ حبيبنا ـ المخلص ومريد طريقتنا ومستشارنا المعتبر حُسني سي أحمد بن الطالب إلى المغرب الأقصى ، فقام بدعاية كبرى ـ وبروباغندا([1])ـ واسعة في حدود منطقة الثوار ، وتمكن من أخذ عناوين الرؤساء الكبار والأعيان الريفيين و"المقاديم" وأرباب النفوذ على القبائل الثائرة ، وكتبنا إليهم رسائل نأمرهم فيها بالخضوع والاستسلام لفرنسا، وقد أرسلنا هذه الرسائل إلى "مقدّمنا" الأكبر في فاس ، فبلّغها إلى المبعوث إليهم يداً بيد.
وبالجملة فإنّ فرنسا ما طلبت من الطائفة التجانية نفوذها الديني إلاّ وأسرعنا بكل فرح ونشاط بتلبية طلبها وتحقيق رغائبها ، وذلك كله لأجل عظمة ورفاهية وفخر حبيبتنا فرنسا "النبيلة"!!.. والله المسؤول أن يخلّد وجودها بيننا لنتمتّع برضاها الخالد!!. وختم خطبته هذه بالثناء العاطر على الموظفين الفرنسيين وعلى الضباط العسكريين واحدًا واحدًا ، ومدح الوالي العام ووصفه بأنه (المستعمر الأكبر) . 
وما انتهى الشيخ من خطبته حتى نهض ليوتنان كولونيل "سيكوني" رئيس البعثة العسكرية وشكر الشيخ وأثنى عليه ، ثم قال له : "من كمال مروءتك وإحسانك يا سيدي الشيخ (المرابط) أنك لم تذكر ولا نعمة واحدة من النعم التي غمرتني بها ، فأنت الذي أنجيتني من الطوارق الملثّمين ، وأنقذتني من أيديهم .. وهكذا جعل الكولونيل يذكر مناقب أخرى للشيخ كثيرة . انتهى[من كتاب العلامة محمد الخضر الشنقيطي مفتي المالكية بالمدينة المنوّرة (المتوفى سنة 1355هـ = 1936م) ، في ردّه على شيخ التيجانية وطريقته ص616ـ 621 . وهذه النقول جمعها تلميذه فضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم القطّان. واسم كتاب العلامة الشنقيطي (مُشتهى الخارف الجاني في ردّ زلقات التجاني الجاني)].

يقول المؤرّخ الإسلامي الكبير الأستاذ أبو القاسم سعد الله : ((إنّ الأمير (عبد القادر) قد اطلع على رسائل بخط التيجاني إلى أهل الأغواط يذكر فيها أنه خليفة الله في أرضه!! ؛ وأُخرى إلى حاكم الجزائر (الفرنسي) يقترح عليه أن يُشغل الأمير من جهة البحر وهو يكفيه من جهة البر!!)).انتهى[الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية 1/217]
ويقول سعد الله: ((إن هذا التجاني قد كتب (يوليو 1839) قبل استئناف الحرب مع الأمير ، إلى المارشال "فاليه" يقترح عليه البرنامج التالي للتعاون ضد الأمير! : كون أعيان العرب طلبوا منه هو (التجاني) أن يكون أميرًا عليهم ، فأجابهم بأن الإمارة تقتضي وسائل الحرب وهم لا يجدونها في الصحراء. تعيين فرنسا لباي على (المْدِيّة) {لاحظ أنها ما تزال عندئذ تحت الأمير}على أن يكون هو التجاني كبير أهل البادية ، ويكون الباي المذكور هو الواسطة بينه وبين "فاليه" ، ويتعهد بطاعته والدخول تحت نظرخ ويدفع إليه الزكاة والعشور ، وبذلك "نبعد من كان غريبًا عنك أو عدوًا لك" وإن العرب غاضبين من الأمير لأنه "قدّم الصغير وأبعد الكبير" ثم إنه "رجل يجهل قواعد العلاقات التي توجد بين الناس ـ القُوى ـ" وهو بدوي ، والبدو لا يعرفون شيئًا من ذلك)).انتهى بحروفه[المرجع السابق ص219]

والتيجانية كانوا منذ البداية رافضين للوجود والحكم العثماني وثاروا عليه ووقعت بينهم حروب ، ولذلك أسرعوا وتحالفوا مع الفرنسيين الذين أقنعوهم بأنهم يريدون مساعدتهم للتخلص من العثمانيين، وتنصيبهم حكّامًا على الجزائر بدلاً عنهم!!
وكان الأمير عبد القادر حاصَرَ قلعة التيجانية وهزمهم ، وجاء في رسالته إلى وكيله في وهران الحاج الطيب : ((إنّ الله تعالى قد حمّلنا مسؤولية النظر في صلاح المسلمين وتوجيه جميع أهل هذه البلاد إلى شريعة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم . لقد توجهنا إلى الصحراء لا للإضرار بالمسلمين الحقيقيين ولا لإخضاعهم وتخريبهم ولكن لإيقاظ إيمانهم وجمع شملهم وإقامة النظام بينهم . وكلّهم استجابوا لدعوتنا وأطاعوا بقدر ما تسمح به ظروفهم ، ولم يتخلّف إلاّ التجاني . وقد وجدنا أنفسنا وجهًا لوجه أمام الذين كان قد غرر بهم وزيّن لهم العصيان ، فكانوا مستعدين لمحاربتنا ، وناشدناهم حبَّ الله ورسوله لكي ينضموا إلينا ، وذكرناهم لهذا الغرض بآيات من الذكر الحكيم ، ولكن كل ذلك بدون جدوى ، فيئسنا من رجوعهم إلى الحق ومع ذلك خفنا أن تكون الرأفة بهم سببًا في ضياع الهدف المنشود ، وهذا الهدف هو جمع العرب جميعًا على كلمة واحدة وتعليم الجاهل شريعة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، ومنع انتشار الشرور بينهم ، وحفظهم من انتشار الفساد إليهم من بعض المدن ..)) . انتهى [حياة الأمير لتشرشل ص132 ، وطبعًا الكلام مترجم عن الأصل]

ومن صور تفشي الجهل بأحكام الشريعة ما ذكره الأستاذ سعد الله عن "العيّاشي" :{في بلدة عين ماضي مركز الطريقة التيجانية يقول "العياشي" : (إن النساء فيها كنّ غير محجبات ويخالطن الحجيج يبعن ويشترين) [تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي 1/176]}

أعرِضُ هذه الأحداث والاعترافات لأُبيِّن للقراء والباحثين حقيقةً غابت عن أكثرهم ، وهي أنّ الحالة الاجتماعية الدينيّة التي كانت تعيشها الجزائر تحت الحكم العثماني كانت في غاية التدهور والانحطاط ؛ وقد عمّ وشاع التصوف المنحرف وكثُرَت رجالاته ،: ((ونشأت تحالفات بين أرباب الطرق الصوفية وبين الحكّام الظّلَمة ، فقد كان بعض رؤساء الزوايا والدراويش يرشون الولاة ليسكتوا عن ابتزازهم لأموال الناس والتعدي على الحرمات والأعراض . فقد رُويَ أنّ المرابط قاسم ابن أم هانئ كان له رعايا وأتباع كثيرون في قسنطينة ونواحيها وكان له فقراء يرقصون ويشطحون ولعابهم يسيل ، وربما يتضاربون ؛ وقد قيل عنه أنه أنكر التأثير لله وادّعى أنه هو الذي يملك التصرف!! وكان أصحابه يدفعون الرِّشا إلى الحكام . وكان الشيخ (طراد) في عنّابة صاحب طريقة ولمّا توفي تولاّها ابنه ودخل في خدمة الأمراء وصار يعطيهم الجبايا والخراج للاستعانة بهم على الفريق الذي يعارضه . وطغى هذا الصنف من شيوخ التصوف على حساب تصوف الزهد والعبادة والأخلاق! ولكن كثرة هذا الصنف المنحرف خلال العهد العثماني وسكوت أرباب السلطة عليه وتبادل الرِّشا والهدايا بين الطرفين تدل على المرض الذي أصاب المجتمع الجزائري آنذاك ، دينياً وسياسيًا وأخلاقيًا . فهذا الصنف من أدعياء التصوف كان يستعمل جميع الوسائل لاستغلال العامة ونشر الجهل والخرافة بينها)).انتهى[ملخصًا من كتاب تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي 1/476 للمؤرخ الكبير الدكتور أبي القاسم سعد الله]
((كما نادى أحمد بن ساسي البوني (1139هـ)، بإسقاط التدبير تمامًا عن الإنسان ، واعتبر أن هذا الإنسان مسير لا مخيّر حتى كان ما أصاب الله به البلاد من تأخر ومن ظلم وفساد ،كان لمصلحة لا يعلمها إلاّ هو ولا حاجة للإنسان أن يثور أو يرفض أو ينتقد الظلمة والمفسدين والمتسببين في التخلّف)).. ((وهذا الحسين الورثلاني (1193هـ) كان مذهبه في التصوف اتباع الطريقة الشاذليّة وسلوك علم الباطن ونقد الفقهاء الذين اعتبرهم أعداء للصالحين والأولياء ..وكان يقول إن المرابطين يكتبون في اللوح المحفوظ! وأشاد بنبوءة سيدي خالد (خالد بن سنان العبسي ؛ قبل الإسلام) ، وكان الورثلاني كمعظم أتباع الطريقة الشاذلية ، يُبدي اهتمامًا بشؤون الدنيا وملذات الحياة)) . انتهى[المرجع نفسه 1/484ـ 495].
((وكان شُرب الخمر والسماع وتعاطي الربا وتناول الحشيش والخنا أمورًا شائعة عند بعض العلماء)) ، ((وكان الشيخ محمد الحاج قد ظهر عليه الجذب وكَثُرَ الخَنَا على لسانه والتفوه به أمام الذكور والإناث على السواء ، وكان يأكل الحشيشة ويعطيها لمن يزوره ، بل إنه يلزمه بأكلها . وعندما مات له قِطٌ (وكانت له قطط كثيرة) أَسِفَ عليه وصنع له كفناً وجعل له مشهداً ومدفناً . والغريب أن خاصة وعامة قسنطينة قد جاؤوا للجنازة ولتعزية الشيخ في فقيده!!!
وكان الشيخ محمد ساسي يقول في غنائه : كنتُ صاحب الخضر والآن أنا سيّده! وكان يذكر في قصائده أنه عرج إلى السماء وكشف له الحجاب)).انتهى [المرجع السابق 1/414 ـ 490 والدكتور سعد الله ينقل من عدّة مراجع ومخطوطات من أبرزها مخطوط لأحد العلماء المصلحين في الجزائر وهو الشيخ عبد الكريم الفكون (1073هـ) وكتابه اسمه (منشور الهداية في كشف حال من ادّعى العلم والولاية) وهو مطبوع بتحقيق الدكتور سعد الله]
ويقول الأستاذ سعد الله عن حالة كثير من علماء المسلمين في عصر الأمير: ((وأمّا علماء المسلمين ، فقد كان أغلبهم ، كما قال ابن العنّابي ، منشغلين بتكوير وتكبير العمائم ، وإطالة أكمام الجبائب ، وصبغ اللحى والشوارب ، والتكثير من حبّات السبح ، والتحذلق والحوقلة والسبحلة ، والتقرّب من ذوي السلطان ، والنقاش حول الحلال والحرام . أمّا أمر الجهاد عندهم ، بما في ذلك أعظم الجهاد الذي هو كلمة حقٍ عند سلطان جائر ، فقد أصبح من الذكريات الخوالي ، لا يُقرأ إلا كآيات في القرآن أو عبارات في الأحاديث النبوية ، أو في أبواب الجهاد في الكتب الفقهية . فلما جاءهم ليون روش (وهو جاسوس فرنسي ادّعى الإسلام) صُحْبَةَ الشيخ محمد التجاني بفتوى تقتضي وقف الجهاد ضد أعداء الدين ، آمنوا وصدقوا ووضعوا أختامهم . كانت الفتوى التي أحكم صياغتها روش بالتعاون مع علماء السوء في الجزائر ، تقول للمجاهدين الجزائريين : ضعوا أسلحتكم فأنتم في بلد إسلامي ، وإنه إذا تغلّب العدو الكافر على المسلمين فإنه لا يجوز لهؤلاء مجاهدته لأن ذلك ضرب من الانتحار ، ولا تجب عليهم أيضًا الهجرة لأن الجزائر ليست دار حرب بل هي ما تزال دار إسلام ما دام العدو الكافر قد تعهّد بترك المسلمين يقومون بأمر دينهم. وليس عليهم أن يتبعوا الأمير ولا أن يشايعوا أي مجاهد أو مهدي منتظر ، يُعلن أنه رجل الساعة جاء لطرد الكافرين .(وقد حمل هذه الفتوى ليون روش ومحمد التجاني إلى علماء القيروان والأزهر والحرم المكي واستطاعوا أن يظفروا بتوقيع العلماء هناك أيضًا)!!!!!!
لقد خذل أولئك العلماء الأمير في جهاده وأثّروا في حركته ، ربما أكثر مما أثّرت فيه لا مبالاة سلاطين آل عثمان أو سيوف سلطان فاس . وقد قال أحد الباحثين الفرنسيين المتفقهين في شؤون الاستعمار :"وقد أدّت هذه الوثيقة (الفتوى) في وقتها أكبر خدمة لتأسيس احتلالنا للجزائر")).انتهى [انظر (الطرق الصوفية الإسلامية) لـ ديبون وكو بولاني .الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية ص275ـ276] 
((وراسل الأميرُ علماءَ الجزائر ورجال الطرق الصوفية فيها يطلب منهم دعوة الناس للجهاد وإجابة دواعي الشرع واستخدام نفوذهم الروحي عند السكان من أجل مصلحة الوطن والدين . وقد عيّن منهم الكثير في وظائف دولته وجعلهم الأمناء على مصير دولته في أغلب الأحيان وقد صدق معه بعضهم إلى آخر رمق . ولكن بعضهم تآمروا عليه وحاربوه أو لم يفهموا مهمّته أو تغلّبت عليهم الأنانية وحب المصالح الدنيوية ، بل إن بعضهم قد خان الله ورسوله في ربطه علاقات ودّية مع العدو وشاركه كبح حركة الجهاد الشعبية))[ المصدر السابق ص276ـ277]
((وقد أعلن الحاج علي شيخ التجانية بـ (تماسين) سنة 1844م عند احتلال (بسكرة) بقيادة الدوق دومال ، أنّ ذلك من قضاء الله ، ونَصَحَ بعدم التعرض للفرنسيين))[المصدر السابق ص420]
((إنّ احتلال الفرنسيين لـ "بسكرة" و"الأغواط" و"عين ماضي" كان بمساعدة الطريقة التجانية)) [المصدر السابق ص288]
وبسبب هذه الأجواء الخرافية والمنحرفة والمنبطحة أمام شهوات المال والسلطة استطاع المتربِّصون بالجزائر أن يجدوا لأنفسهم المُعين الرخيص الذي سيمكنهم من احتلالها والبقاء فيها ، وكما مرّ معنا من قبل فإن شيخ الطريقة التيجانية كان يتعامل مع فرنسا ويوصي أتباعه بها خيرًا من قبل أن تطأ جيوشها الجزائر ، وآخر يمنع من التعرض للفرنسيين لأنهم أهل ذمّة بزعمه ، وآخر يقول للناس إنّ الأمير عبد القادر خارجي! خرج على ولاة الأمر الفرنسيس!! ، وقديمًا كان البوني يمنع من الثورة على الظلمة والمعتدين ، وهكذا ..
وصحيح أن الأمير عبد القادر صوفيّ المشرب ومن أسرة متصوّفة ، حال كل الناس في تلك الحقبة، إلاّ أنهم لم يكونوا من ذلك الصنف المنحرف الذين ضاعت عندهم المبادئ الإسلامية الأساسية ، بل إنهم كانوا منضبطين بالفقه والشريعة . ومعهدُهم ، معهد القيطنة أكبر شاهد على ذلك ، فقد كانوا يدرِّسون فيه علوم القرآن واللغة والفقه وكتب الحديث ، وهذه رسائلهم ومخطوطاتهم كلها تدل على محاربتهم للغناء الصوفي ولمجالس الإنشاد والحضرات (الرقص الصوفي) ، بل إنّ السيد محيي الدين الحسني والد الأمير عبد القادر لما جاء إليه محمد بن الشريف البربري الدرقاوي وتكلّم بكلام فيه شطحٌ صوفيّ ما كان منه إلاّ أن استتابه وأمر بتأديبه، كما ينص عليه الفقه المالكي [انظر (تحفة الزائر) لمحمد باشا 1/75] . ومن الأدلّة على انضباطهم وعدم انحرافهم كباقي المتصوفة ، أنّ جميع الكتب التي ألّفت في فضح الزائغين من المتصوفة وعددت أسماء شيوخهم لم تذكر ولم تتعرض لذكر أحد من أسرة الأمير وكلهم كانوا من أهل العلم وفيهم متصوفة ، ولكنّ أحدًا لم يصفهم بالمشعوذين أو المدجلين ، ولم يسجل عليهم التاريخ أيّ تحالف مع الطغاة والمجرمين ، وبالمقابل فإن المؤرخين عندما يذكرون الشيوخ الصادقين وأهل العلم العاملين ، نجدهم يعدّون الحاج مصطفى جدّ الأمير عبد القادر وابنه السيد محيي الدين من علماء الوقت وصلحائه وممن ساهم في نشر العلم الصحيح . [تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي لسعد الله 1/520]

ومن الأدلة أيضًا ، أن الناس فور وقوع الحادث الجلل واقتحام جيوش الفرنسيين لأرض الجزائر أسرعوا والتفوا حول السيد محيي الدين وأسرته وبايعوه لعلمهم بصدقه وتمسّكه بالشرع الحنيف واستقامته على أحكام الشريعة ، بخلاف الكثير من شيوخ الطرق الذين أسرعوا وانضموا إلى فرنسة وتحالفوا معها على السيد محيي الدين وولده الأمير عبد القادر!

وهذا الأمير عبد القادر يعاني من جيوش المتصوفة المنحرفين ومن جيوش الخونة الخارجين أكثر مما عاناه من جيوش فرنسا!! وبسبب أولئك الطرقيين المنحرفين استطاعت فرنسة أن تبقى في الجزائر أكثر من [130]سنة! ولمّا قامت الثورة الجزائريّة كانت الطرق الصوفية أحد أهم العوائق في وجهها (إلاّ القليل ممن رحم الله) وهذا شيخ الطريق العليوية يأمر أتباعه باغتيال الشيخ المجاهد عبد الحميد بن باديس أكثر من مرّة ولكن الله أنجاه والحمد لله! 
((إن زعيم الطريقة "الطيبية" في المغرب كان من أوائل المُدجّنين في التسعينيات من القرن الماضي (1890) ، ولم يكتف الاستعمار باستخدامه في أغراضه التوسعيّة بل زوّجه من امرأة أوربية وجعل منه مُخدِّراً للعامّة))[الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية ص295]
وللأمانة أقول لقد تحدّث الأستاذ أبو القاسم سعد الله عن دور الطرق الصوفية في التاريخ الإسلامي وبيّن أنهم لعبوا أدوارًا إيجابيّة زمن الأزمات ، ومما قاله : ((وكان الحاج السعدي ومحيي الدين والبركاني وأحمد الطيب بن سالم مِنْ أوائل الذين رموا بعمامة التصوف ولبسوا خوذة الجهاد ، رغم أنهم من زوايا معروفة في نواحيهم)) إلى أن قال ((لم يفهم زعماء التجانية عندئذ دورَ الطرق الصوفية في التاريخ الإسلامي ، وهو دورٌ قلنا أنه إيجابي زمنَ الأزمات وروحي زمن الازدهار الإسلامي . وقد كانت الجزائر (والإسلام) في أعنف الأزمة خلال العقدين الأولين من الاحتلال ، فإذا بمعظم الطرق الصوفية تتحرك في الاتجاه التاريخي المذكور إلاّ التجانية والحنصالية والعيساوية ... فقد رأت غير ذلك)).انتهى[الحركة الوطنيةص301] 
ولما تحدّث الدكتور سعد الله عن الأُسر الجزائريّة التي قاومت الغزو الفكري والديني ، رغم عملية الفرنسة التي عرفتها الجزائر خلال القرن الماضي قال: ((ومن تلك العائلات خرجت المعارضة الثقافية والسياسية للاستعمار الفرنسي في القرن العشرين، مثل عائلة ابن باديس ،والأمير عبد القادر ،وابن سماية، وابن جلول ،الخ . ونفس الشيء يقال عن عائلات الطرق الصوفية أيضًا)).انتهى[الحركة الوطنية ص254]

إذن فرنسا دمّرت معهد القيطنة وزاويتها ومسجدها لأنّها تابعة للأمير عبد القادر ، وأمّا زاوية التيجاني وأمثاله فبقيت! 
وفرنسا تشوه صورة الأمير عبد القادر الذي حاربها وتصفه بالصديق والماسوني ، في حين تسكت عن العميل الحقيقي والصديق الحقيقي التيجاني!!
وخطبة التيجاني التي نقلتها لكم كانت بعد وفاة الأمير عبد القادر ، وقد وصفه فيها بأنّه العدو الأكبر لفرنسا ، وهذا يدلكم على حال الأمير الحقيقيّة التي مات عليها ، وأنه كان يُنظر إليه على أنه عدو لفرنسا لا صديق!! 
فالذي يريد أن يخوض في الحديث عن الرجال وتصنيفهم ، فإنَّ العدل والإنصاف يحتّمان عليه توخّي الدقّة والانضباط في وضع الأحكام والأوصاف ، لا أن يُطلق الكلام هكذا على عواهنه . فلا يجوز أن يُجرَحَ رجلٌ ما في عقيدته وعرضه وانتمائه لدينه وأمّته ، لمجرّد أنه صوفي أو سالك لإحدى الطرق الصوفية! ولا يجوز إلصاق أي انحراف خطير به دون دليل واضح ، ولا يجوز اتّهامه بكل ما صدر من بعض المارقين أوالمتفلسفين من الصوفية! لأجل أنه صوفي .
وخصوصًا عندما نتحدث عن تلك العصور السالفة التي كان جلّ الناس ومعظمهم ، يغلب عليهم التصوف وأخذ الطريقة ، ونكاد لا نجد في تلك الأزمان أحدًا إلاّ وهو يفتخر بطريقته وأورادها وولاية شيوخها ، سواء كان من عامّة الناس أو من علمائهم أو حكّامهم ، وكذلك تجدهم يعظّمون كل من قيل فيه أنّه وليّ وذلك من باب الطاعة وتوقير أولياء الله ؛ هذا هو الطابع العام للمسلمين في القرون التي حكمت فيها الدولة العثمانية المرسّخة للتصوف (من القرن العاشر إلى بدايات القرن الرابع عشر الهجري)، والعلماء الذين تصدّوا لبيان انحرافات المتصوّفة وضلالاتهم في ذلك الوقت ، كانوا من الصوفيّة! ومن المنتمين لبعض الطرق كالشاذلية أو القادرية، فهذا الشيخ الفقيه عبد الرحمن الأخضري صاحب (السلّم المنورق) ينظم أرجوزة طويلة جدًّا(346بيتًا) يهاجم فيها جهال المتصوفة ويفضح ضلالاتهم وبدعهم ، مع أنه كان شاذليًا! 
جاء فيها :

والرقصُ والصراخ والـتصفيـق *** عــمداً بذكـــر اللـــه لا يليـق
وإنـــما المطلوبُ في الأذكــــارِ *** الــــذكرُ بالــخُشوع والـوقارِ
فــقد رأينـا فرقــةً إنْ ذَكَـــروا *** تَبَدَّعـــوا وربّمــا قد كـفـروا
وفعلـوا في الذكر فـعلاً منكراً *** صعبًا فجاهدهم جهادًا أكبرا
خلّوا من اسم الــله حرف الهاء *** فألحدوا في أعظم الأســماء
لـــقد أتوا واللــــه شـيئـــاً إدّاً *** تخرمنـــــه الـشامخات هداً
والألف المحذوف قبل الهــــاء *** قد أسقطوه وهـو ذو إخفـاء
وزعمـــوا أن لـــهم أحــــوالا *** وأنــــهم قد بلــغوا الكمالا
والقوم لا يدرون ما الأحـــوال *** فكـــونها لمثلــــهم محــال
حاشا بساط الــقدس والكمال *** تـطــــؤه حوافر الــجهــال
والجاهلون كالحمير الموكفــه *** والعارفـــون سادة مشرفـــة
وقـال بعض السادة الــمتبعـــة *** في رجز يهجو به المبتدعــة
ويذكـــــرون اللــــه بالـتَّغْبِير *** ويشْطَحون الشَّـطح كالحمـير
وينبحـــــون النبح كالكــلاب *** طَريقُهم ليست على الصَّواب
وليس فيهــم من فتى مـــطيع *** فـلعنة اللــــه علـى الجميـع
قــد ادَّعــــــوا مراتباً جليلـة *** والشـرع قد تجنَّـبوا سبيلـــه
قد نبذوا شرعــة الرســـــولِ *** والقوم قد حادوا عـن السبيلِ
لم يدخلــــوا دائرة الــحقيقة *** كــــــلا ولا دائـرة ا لطريقـة
لم يقتدوا بسيـد الأنــــــــام *** فخرجوا عـن ملَّــة الإســلام
لم يدخلوا دائرة الشريعــــة *** وأولعـــــوا ببدعٍ شنيعـــة
لم يعملوا بمقتضى الكتـاب *** وسنَّةِ الهادي إلــى الصَّـواب
قــــد مَلَكَت قلوبَـهم أوهام *** فالـــــقوم إبليـس لـهم إمـام 
[انظرها في مجموعة الرسائل المنيرية الجزء الرابع] 
وكذلك الشيخ عبد الكريم الفكون ، وغيرهم كثير ، ومرَّ معنا آنفًا كيف كان السيد محيي الدين القادري والد الأمير ، يستتيب أدعياء الصوفية إذا صدر منهم ما يخالف الاعتقاد الصحيح .
وليس من العلم في شيء ، ولا من الإنصاف ، أن ننظر إلى أهل تلك الأزمان بمنظار اليوم ، فنقيّمهم ونصنّفهم بناءً على ما استقرَّ في عالم اليوم ، ففي هذا العصر منَّ الله على أمّة الإسلام برجالٍ جدَّدوا لها أمر دينها ، ونشروا العلم الصحيح ، وساعدهم في ذلك النهضة العامّة وانتشار التعليم ووسائله ، فكثرت الكتب المطبوعة من مختلف العلوم : التفاسير ، والفتاوى ، والأصول ، والفقه ، وكتب الحديث وشروحها ، في حين أنه لم يكن يتيسّر لكثير من أفراد الأمّة في العصور السالفة الحصول على نسخة من كتابها العزيز القرآن!! 
فارتفع عن الأمّة الجهلُ ، وساد العلم ، وارتقى التفكير ، وصار الذين كانوا بالأمس يؤمنون ببعض الأساطير والخرافات ، ينبذونها ويأنفون من قبولها ؛ وصار الذين كانوا بالأمس يتكلّفون تأويل كلام الفلاسفة ويحملونه على محامل حسنة ويعدّون ذلك من أفضل القُرَب وأعلى أبواب العلم ، يرفضونه وينهون عن قراءته ونشره! 

وبعد أن وصفَ الأخ محمد المبارك الأمير بأنه يقدّس ابن عربي ، أتى بهذه القصّة فقال : ((و قد تواتر عنه أنه كان يشتري كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية بأغلى الأثمان ليحرقها ، و ذلك أنهم كانوا يفتون بكفر ابن عربي ، كما يؤججون روح الجهاد في الشارع المسلم .بل كان يشتري جميع ما صُنِّف في الرد على ابن عربي ثم يتلفه)).انتهى

يقول الكاتب إنه قد تواتر أن الأمير كان يشتري كتب شيخي الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم بأغلى الأثمان ثم يحرقها!!
ولعلّه من المناسب أن أُذكّر أخي الكاتب بشروط تواتر الخبر 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في شرح النخبة متحدثًا عن الخبر: ((فإذا جمع هذه الشروط الأربعة وهي :
1ـ عددٌ كثير أحالت العادة تواطؤهم أو توافقهم على الكذب.
2ـ رووا ذلك عن مثلهم من الابتداء إلى الانتهاء .
3ـ وكان مستندَ انْتِهائِهم الحِسُّ .(أي الأمر المُشاهد أو المسموع)
4ـ وانضاف إلى ذلك أن يصحب خبرَهم إفادةُ العلم لسامعه. (أي العلم اليقيني لا العقلي)
فهذا هو المتواتر)).انتهى[نزهة النظر في توضيح نخبة الفكر ص39]

فأين هذا الخبر الذي ساقه الكاتب من هذه الشروط ، بل أين هو من شرط واحد منها ، بل أين هو هذا الخبر أصلاً؟؟
وأقول : لماذا المجازفة في الكلام والتهويل ، والقضية لا يوجد ما يساعد على ثبوتها.
ومع ذلك سأتجاوز مسألة الزعم بتواتر هذا الخبر ، وسأرضى بوجود خبر آحاد صحيح يثبتها. 
وأنا أُطالب الأخ الكاتب أن يأتيني بهذا الخبر ، وهذا ليس طلبًا عاديًّا ، وإنما هو فيصلٌ في المسألة!!
وأذكّر بأن رواية الشيخ محمد نصيف التي يعتمد عليها البعض ـ على نكارتها وضعفها ـ ليس فيها ذكر ابن تيمية ولا ابن القيم لا من قريب ولا من بعيد!! 
وأدهى من ذلك أن الكاتب علَّل ذلك بأنهما كانا يكفّران ابن عربي ويؤججان روح الجهاد في الشارع المسلم!!! 
أولاً ؛أنا أطالب الكاتب بإيراد النقول التي صرّح فيها الإمامان ابن تيمية وابن القيم بتكفير شخص ابن عربي!!
وثانيًا ؛هل نسي الكاتب أنّ الأمير عبد القادر كان قد قاد الجهاد في سبيل الله مدّة 17 عامًا ، وتابع أبناؤه من بعده الجهاد في سبيل الله فهذا ابنه "عبد المالك" يستشهد في المعارك مع الإسبان لتحرير المغرب ، وهذا ابنه "علي" يجاهدُ مع إخوانه في ليبيا الجيوشَ الإيطالية ، وهذا ابنه "عمر" يشنقه جمال باشا السفاح لأنه كان يقف معارضًا لسياسة التتريك ومحو اللسان العربي وينتقد جمعية الاتحاد والترقي وجماعة حزب تركيا الفتاة ، وهذا حفيده "عبد القادر بن علي" يغتاله لورانس البريطاني برصاصات وهو على فرسه بعد المغرب في دمشق ، وما ذلك إلاّ لأنّه كان يقف بالمرصاد لتحركات الإنكليز الاستعماريّة .
فكيف ساغ للكاتب أن يجعل بث روح الجهاد في المسلمين من الأمور التي تُسخط الأمير عبد القادر؟!
ثم ختم كلامه بقوله : ((بل كان يشتري جميع ما صُنِّف في الرد على ابن عربي ثم يتلفه)).انتهى
وقد بينتُ في الحلقة الأولى من ردّي عدم صحّة هذا الكلام من أصله . فحبّذا الرجوع إليه .


والحمد لله رب العالمين 
خلدون بن مكي الحسني  
للبحث صِلَة إن شاء الله 

*********************
([1])كلمة لاتينية بمعنى الدعاية

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

جـزاكم الله خيرااا يا شيخنا أبا ادريس على هذه التجلية
 و الله معلومات غاية في الخطورة و الاهمية
و لا نفتئ نطلب المزيد

----------


## شتا العربي

جزاكم الله خيرا
تسجيل متابعة
وفقكم الله جميعا

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذه التوضيحات.

لقد أسأت الظن بالأمير عبد القادر ـ رحمه الله ـ في يوم من الأيام بسبب الشبهات التي أشيعت حوله، فأسأل الله المغفرة.

----------


## أيمن أحمد ذوالغنى

أبا إدريس الحبيب ما زلنا معك
نتابع تحقيقاتك الماتعة وفوائدك النفيسة
زدنا مما أنعم الله به عليك،
فإننا إليه بالأشواق...

----------


## ابن رشد

ذب الله عن عرضك ...كما ذببت عن عرض العلماء

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبذا أستاذنا الكريم أن تجمعوا هذه السّلسلة في ملف كي يتسنى لنا الاحتفاظ بها وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد المبارك

للرفع ..

وحبذا ياشيخ خلدون لو أكملتم .
بارك الله فيكم و في الجميع .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل من مخبرٍ عن الشيخ خلدون فقد انقطع عن المنتدى من فترة طويلة؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

تسجيل انتظار..خاصة ما وعد به الشيخ من تفنيد نسبة كتاب المواقف نسأل الله ان ييسر له أموره

----------


## وجيب

الإخوة الكرام علمنا من مصادر موثوقة أن الدكتور خلدون
اعتقل في دمشق الأسبوع الماضي
وكانت أجهزة الأمن قد اقتحمت بيته قبل شهر ونصف
وصادرت جميع كتبه وأوراقه وحاسوبه العادي والمحمول ... إلخ
وكل ذلك بسبب التقارير التي رفعت عنه بسبب كتابه عن الجفري
فنرجو له الدعاء بالفرج العاجل
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## محمد المبارك

اللهم اكشف كرب الشيخ خلدون .
و فك اسره ، و فرج عنه همَّه .
و لا حول و لا قوة إلاَّ بالله العلي العظيم .

----------


## أبو الحسن الأزهري

> الإخوة الكرام علمنا من مصادر موثوقة أن الدكتور خلدون
> اعتقل في دمشق الأسبوع الماضي
> وكانت أجهزة الأمن قد اقتحمت بيته قبل شهر ونصف
> وصادرت جميع كتبه وأوراقه وحاسوبه العادي والمحمول ... إلخ
> وكل ذلك بسبب التقارير التي رفعت عنه بسبب كتابه عن الجفري
> فنرجو له الدعاء بالفرج العاجل
> ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله



هذه هي الصوفية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ما عرفنا منهم إلا الإيذاء في جميع البلاد ونقول للجفري وبني نحلته :
عاشت الصوفية

----------


## أبو الحسن الأزهري

> اللهم اكشف كرب الشيخ خلدون .
> و فك اسره ، و فرج عنه همَّه .
> و لا حول و لا قوة إلاَّ بالله العلي العظيم .



اللهم آمين

----------


## ابن الرومية

> اللهم اكشف كرب الشيخ خلدون .
> و فك اسره ، و فرج عنه همَّه .
> و لا حول و لا قوة إلاَّ بالله العلي العظيم .


آمين و بارك الله فيك شيخ محمد لو يبقى التثبيت حتي يعود الشيخ الينا سالما غانما

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

أيها الإخوة والأحبة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك لنا جميعًا في شهرنا هذا ، وأسأله تعالى أن يجعلنا في المقبولين
وأسأله تباركت أسماؤه أن يثبتنا بقوله الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ، وأن يفرغ علينا صبرا
بعد هذا الانقطاع الذي قُدّر عليّ ، سأعود إن شاء الله لنشر تتمة الحلقات التي بدأتها في رد الشبهات المثارة حول الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، في أقرب وقت.
وأشكر جميع الإخوة على مشاركاتهم ودعائهم واهتمامهم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يعاد تثبيته ترقبًا لمشاركاتكم الجديدة.. وفقكم الله

----------


## فريد المرادي

الحمد لله على عودتكم ، بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## محمد المبارك

الحمدلله على عودتكم سالمين شيخنا الكريم .
جمع الله لكم بين الاجر و السلامة و العافية .

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله على سلامتكم شيخنا الكريم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابن الرومية

الحمد لله على عودتكم شيخنا الكريم

----------


## معاصر

الحد لله على عودة شيخنا بالسلامة ,أسأل الله أن يجعل ما لاقاه في ميزان أعماله وأن ينفعنا بعلمه .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، أشكر جميع الإخوة على لطفهم وترحيبهم ، وإليكم الحلقة الثامنة.


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الحلقة الثامنة 
انتقل الأخ محمد مبارك في مقاله (فك الشفرة) بعد كل تلك المقدمات عن تصوف الأمير وتقديس ابن عربي وغيره ، إلى الحديث عن ابن عربي ذاته . ولا يهمني الآن ما ذكره الأخ الكاتب عن ابن عربي فليس هو موضوع بحثي ؛ وكلُّ كلامٍ صدر من ابن عربي أو غيره ، فيه مخالفة للشريعة أو استخفاف بأصول الدين وقطعيّاته فهو مردود ومرفوض ، وأما شخص ابن عربي فقد تحدّث عنه علماء الإسلام الأثبات المعاصرين له أمثال الإمام العز ابن عبد السلام ، ومن جاء بعدهم ، وقد أوردتُ بعضًا من كلامهم في كتابي [إلى أين أيها الحبيب الجفري؟!]، ولكن الذي يهمني هو النتيجة التي خرج بها الكاتب بعد حديثه عن ابن عربي .
لقد استنتج أن عقيدة وحدة الوجود عند ابن عربي تصحح عقيدة وحدة الأديان التي يكثر الحديث عنها اليوم وتتلاقى مع الماسونية!
وطبعًا هذا كلام غير دقيق . والكاتب لم يفرّق بين هذه المسميات في مقاله ، لذلك نجد أنها متداخلة، والقارئ سيفهم أن الحلول يقابل وحدة الوجود ، ووحدة الوجود تقابل الماسونية ، والماسونية تقابل وحدة الأديان ، ووحدة الأديان تقابل وحدة الوجود! 
نعم إنّ بعض هذه المسميات يتقاطع مع بعضها الآخر في جزء من الأجزاء من الناحية الفلسفية ولكن ليس ضمن المفاهيم المستقرّة اليوم والتي يجري التعامل مع تلك المسميات وفقًا لها.
يقول الكاتب: ((ونظرية وحدة الوجود تقول بأن الله عز و جل موجود ـ و العياذ بالله ـ في كل مكان ، و بذلك تصحِّح نظرية وحدة الأديان الذي أسماه ابن عربي (دين الحب) أيما تصحيح ، بحيث تنضوي تحته كل عقيدة)).انتهى
تعريف وحدة الوجود عند الكاتب غير دقيق! وما ذكره هو عقيدة ومذهب الجهميّة!
وأنا لا أريد الخوض في تفاصيل هذا الموضوع حتى لا نشتت القرّاء ولكن سأنبّه على أشياء منه .
أولاً ، الحلول: ((مذهبٌ يعتقد أصحابه أنّ الله تعالى حالٌّ في كل شيء ، وفي كل جزء من كل شيء متحدٌ به ، حتى صار يصح أن يطلق على كل شيء أنه الله ، تغليبًا للاهوت على الناسوت.
والعقيدة الحلولية نجدها عند فرقة من المتصوّفة ، وهي ليس وقفًا عليهم ، وإنما لها جذورها في الديانات المجوسية والهندية واليهودية والنصرانيّة . فاليعاقبة ، من النصارى القائلين بحلول الله سبحانه في جسد المسيح عليه السلام:{لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ} [المائدة:72]
وعقيدة الحلول الموجودة عند المتصوفة تخالف المعتقدات الإسلامية ؛ لأنهم يقصدون بها أن روح الله تعالى حلّت في بعض الأجسام التي اصطفاها واختارها ، فانقلبت هذه الأجسام البشرية إلى آلهة تسير على الأرض وتعيش بين الناس.
أشهر القائلين بالحلول (الحلاّج) ، وقد شرح عقيدة الحلول بقوله:"مَنْ هذَّبَ نفسه في الطاعة ، وصبر على اللذات والشهوات ، ارتقى إلى مقام المقرّبين ، ثم لا يزال يصفو ويرتقي في درجات المصافاة حتى يصفو عن البشرية ، فإذا لم يبق فيه من البشرية حظّ حلَّ فيه روح الإله الذي حلَّ في عيسى ابن مريم ، ولم يُرِدْ حينئذ شيئًا إلاّ كان كما أراد ، وكان جميع فعله فعل الله تعالى"
وكذلك (أبو يزيد البسطامي) ، فقد روي عنه أنه دخل مدينة فتبعه فيها خلقٌ كثير ، فالتفت إليهم وقال :{إني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون}. فقال الناس: "جُنَّ أبو يزيد" وتركوه.
وتُشبه عقيدة الحلول عند المتصوفة عقيدة التجلّي ، إذ يكون فيها تجلي الذات الإلهية باسمٍ أو صفة. يقول (عبد الكريم الجيلي):"ومنهم من تجلّى الله عليه بصفة السمع ، فيسمع نُطقَ الجمادات والنباتات والحيوانات وكلام الملائكة واختلاف اللغات... وفي هذا التجلّي سمعتُ علم الرحمانية من الرحمن ، فتعلمت قراءة القرآن ، فكنتُ الرطل وكان الميزان ، وهذا لا يفهمه إلاّ أهل القرآن"
من أشهر الفرق القائلة بالحلول ، الحلاّجيّة والعذاقرة ، إذ تعتقد الأولى أنّ روح الله حلّت في الحلاّج، والأخرى أنها حلّت في محمد بن السلمقاني الملقّب بأبي العذاقرة.
وقد أفتى الفقهاء بكفر هذه الفرق ، وقالوا إنّ غايتها إفساد عقيدة التوحيد عند المسلمين ، فالله مُنَزَّهٌ عن أن يحلَّ بشيء أو يحل به شيء)).انتهى[الموسوعة الإسلامية الميسّرة 5/936]

ثانيًا ؛ إنّ وحدة الوجود: (مذهب فلسفي يوحِّد بين الله والعالم ،ولا يُقِر إلاّ بوجود واحد هو الله ، وكل ما عداه أعراضٌ له . وقد نشأت هذه الفكرة عن أصل ديني صدر عن البراهمة ، وعن آراء علميّة ترمي إلى تفسير التغير والثبوت في العالم ، وقد قال هذا إكسانوفان والرّواقيون ، وظهر في الأفلاطونيّة الحديثة والفلسفة الحديثة إذ مَثّله سبينوزا ، وتجلّت آثاره في مثاليّة نيتشه وهيغل.
أمّا المسلمون فقد ظهر هذا المذهب بتوضيح جديد عندهم ، ذكره الشيخ محيي الدين ابن عربي وابن سبعين وسواهما ، وقد حاولوا شرحه بما لا يناقض عقيدتهم ، فصعب الأمر ، ووقعوا في إشكالات عجزوا عن تأييدها . ولذا جاء غير هؤلاء ليتحدّث عن وحدة الشهود بديلاً عن وحدة الوجود ، بأن يُشاهد العارف هذه الحقيقة (وحدة الوجود) في ذات الله سبحانه وتعالى ، واتفق الجميع على ضرورة التركيز على وحدة المعبود ، وهذا الأسلم والأوضح ، وقد دعا إلى هذا الأنبياء والمرسلون عليهم الصلاة والسلام)).انتهى[الموسوعة الإسلاميّة الميسّرة 10/2194]
وأقول: إن وحدة الوجود هي عقيدة ونظرية ظهرت قبل الإسلام وكان يقول بها كثير من الفلاسفة ، والمصيبة الكبرى أن الذين خاضوا في الفلسفة من الصوفية اعتمدوا هذه النظرية . وبدأت هذه النظرية عندما ظنّ الفلاسفة أن الإله ـ الذي أثبتوا وحدانيّته بدايةً ـ لمّا أراد أن يوجد الخلق أوجَدَه من ذاته أي فصله عن ذاته ، فالخلق كلّه جزء من الإله!! وهكذا راحت تكبر هذه النظرية وتحوّل الفلاسفة المثبتون للوحدانية بالأمس إلى ملاحدة ومشركين . وهذه النظرية لا ترى وجودًا لشيء اسمه أديان أصلاً .فهي لا تثبت ربًا ولا تثبت عبدًا فالكل واحد!! (والعياذ بالله)

ثالثًا ، وأما وحدة الأديان فالمعروف أن أصحاب هذه الدعوة اليوم يزعمون أنّ جميع الأديان متفقة على الجوهر والكل يعبد الإله الواحد ، فلا داعي للتصادم بين أهل تلك الأديان ، وعليهم أن يتعايشوا وينسوا الفوارق بينهم ليحيوا بسلام. وهم لا ينطلقون من مفهوم وحدة الوجود أبدًا ، وأصحاب هذه الدعوة اليوم يتمثلون في بعض الجمعيات الاجتماعية والإنسانية الموجودة في أوربة. 

رابعًا ، إن وحدة الوجود ووحدة الأديان لا علاقة لها بالحلول والاتحاد. الذي هو حلول الإله في مخلوقاته واتحاده معها! (عياذًا بالله)

خامسًا ، إنّ الماسونية التي اتخذ المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي قراره الشرعي حولها في دورته 15/7/1978م =10/شعبان/1398هـ ، كما جاء في البند السابع لقرار المجمع هي:"في أصلها وأساس تنظيمها يهودية الجذور ، ويهودية الإدارة العليا العالمية السرية ، وصهيونية النشاط".انتهى
والكل بات يعلم اليوم أنها دعوة لمحو الدين الإسلامي والديانة المسيحية وجعل الديانة اليهودية هي الوحيدة التي تحكم العالم ، فالشعب اليهودي هو الذي يمثل الإنسان الكامل وهو الوحيد الذي يستحق الحياة ، وأما ما سواه فهم خدم أو بهائم! ولذلك هم يسعون لإعادة بناء هيكل سليمان فوق كامل المسجد الأقصى. إذن فهم لا يقولون بوحدة الأديان أبدًا ، ولا شأن لهم بوحدة الوجود ، وإنما هم يهودٌ فحسب يؤمنون بكتبهم التي وضعوها وبنبوآتهم ، وينتظرون مليكهم الأعور الدجال! ومن هذه الحيثية (أي الديانة اليهودية) يكون لعقيدة الحلول مدخلٌ في الماسونية ، لا لكونها تدعوا للقضاء على الأديان الأخرى وإنما لأن العقيدة اليهودية فيها مفهوم حلول الرب في العبد!
هذه أهم التعاريف باختصار وإجمال.
ولنرجع إلى ما يقوله الكاتب :"و بالتالي فإن الوجودية والماسونية يدوران في فلكٍ واحد ".انتهى
لقد أورد الكاتب بدايةً خلال حديثه عن ابن عربي أقوالاً له تثبت اعتقاده بوحدة الوجود ، ثم استنتج أن وحدة الوجود والماسونية يدوران في فلك واحد .
وقد تبيّن لكم الفرق الكبير بين نظرية وحدة الوجود وبين الماسونية ، فالربط بينهما بعيد وغير مقبول! 
يقول الكاتب : ((و بالتالي فإن الوجودية و الماسونية يدوران في فلكٍ واحد ، و لذلك لم يكُن بِدعاً من الرأي أن ينتهج الأمير الخط الماسوني بعد المذهب الوحدوي لكونه بذلك لم يخرج عن نفس المسار ، و إنَّما انتقل من مدار إلى مدار)).انتهى 
إن طريقة إثبات التُّهم بالاستدلال النظري مرفوضة ، فكيف إذا كان هذا الاستدلال غير صحيح؟!
وكان الأولى بالكاتب أن يبرهن على دعوى انتهاج الأمير للمذهب الوحدوي ، وأن يبرهن على انضمام الأمير إلى الماسونية ، ثم بعد ذلك يتابع استنتاجاته!
مع العلم أنّ الطريقة التي يتّبعها الأخ الكاتب في حديثه عن الأمير إنما هي طريقة وضع النظريات ، والاستدلال لها بالظنون والأشياء البعيدة أو بكلام غير ثابت ، ثم يجعلها من الثوابت المبرهن عليها!!!
وهذا شيء لا يمت للدراسات العلمية بصلة عمومًا، فكيف إذا كان الموضوع يتعلّق بإطلاق حكم الكفر والردة على رجل مسلم مشهود له بالعلم والتديّن والجهاد؟!! 

ثم قال الكاتب الأخ محمد المبارك :"وقد يقال أن ناحية التصوف كانت ناحية فلسفية بحتة عند الأمير ولكن ذلك ليس بصحيح ، فنجد أن الجزائري يعتقد بمخاريق وكرامات الصوفية".انتهى
إن رأي الكثير من الأساتذة المتخصصين والدارسين لفكر الأمير عبد القادر هو أنّ كلام الأمير في مسائل التصوف التنظيري كان من ناحية فلسفية فحسب ، وذلك لأنّه كان ملتزمًا بالفتوى على المذهب المالكي ، ولم يوجد في سلوكه حتى موته أي مظهر من مظاهر اعتقاد تلك الفلسفات ، مثلما وُجد في سلوك غيره من أمثال ابن سبعين والتلمساني وابن هود الأندلسي وغيرهم ممن كانوا في زمن الأمير أيضًا وقد ذكرتُ سيرة أحدهم في الحلقات السابقة!! 
ورأيُ أولئك الأساتذة ـ وهم من مشارب وأديان مختلفة ـ مبني على قواعد وأدلة وبراهين عرضوها في كتبهم ودراساتهم. ولكن الأخ محمد المبارك رفض هذا الرأي وقال عنه إنه غير صحيح دون أن يأتينا ببرهان أو دليل؟! وإنما اكتفى بقوله :" ولكن ذلك ليس بصحيح ، فنجد أن الجزائري يعتقد بمخاريق وكرامات الصوفية".انتهى!!
طبعًا هو يقصد خوارق وكرامات ، لأنّ المخاريق هي المناديل ، أو الخِرَق المفتولة ، أو السيوف ، أو السياط!!
وما أغرب هذا الاستدلال! هل الاعتقاد بالكرامات أو الخوارق التي قد تقع لبعض الصالحين ويجريها الله لهم أو على أيديهم هو الدليل على أنّ صاحب هذا الاعتقاد يكون ضرورة من القائلين بالفكر الصوفي المنحرف؟! إذن ما أكثرهم إذا لم نقل بأنهم جمهور المسلمين. وهذا كلام غير مقبول أن يُتّهم جمهور المسلمين بالانحراف لأجل الاعتقاد بالكرامات!
لقد ساق الأخ الكاتب قصّة يستدل بها على الكرامات والخوارق التي كان يعتقدها الأمير ، وهي قصّة وقوف الأمير عند قبر النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم . روى الكاتب نقلاً عن النبهاني أنّ الأمير قال :"…لما بلغت المدينة طيبة ، وقفت تجاه الوجه الشريف بعد السلام عليه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وعلى صاحبيه الذين شرفهم الله تعالى بمصاحبته ؛حياةً وبرزخًا ؛ وقلت : يارسول الله ، عبدك ببابك، يارسول الله ،كلبك بأعتابك (في المواقف كليمك!) ، يارسول الله ، نظرة منك تغنيني ، يارسول الله، عطفة منك تكفيني ، فسمعته ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يقول لي : ((أنت ولدي ، ومقبول عندي))، بهذه السجعة المباركة. وما عرفتُ هل المراد ولادة الصلب ،أو ولادة القلب ، والأمل من فضل الله أنهما مرادان معًا، فحمدتُ الله تعالى".انتهى النقل الذي أورده الكاتب. مع أنّ القصّة لم تنته ولها تتمة طويلة، سأكتفي بنقل الجزء المباشر لقوله فحمدتُ الله تعالى . قال الأمير :"ثمّ قلتُ في ذلك الموقف : اللهم حقق هذا السماع برؤية الشخص الشريف ، فإنّه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ضمِنَ العصمة في الرؤية فقال : ((من رآني فقد رأى الحق ، فإن الشيطان لا يتمثل بصورتي)). وما ضَمِنَ العصمة في سماع الكلام. ثم جلستُ تجاه القدمين الشريفين ، معتمدًا على حائط المسجد الشرقي ، أذكرُ الله تعالى فصعقت وغبت عن العالم وعن الأصوات المرتفعة في المسجد بالتلاوة والأذكار والأدعية وعن نفسي، فسمعتُ قائلاً يقول : هذا سيدنا التّهامي ، فرفعتُ بصري في حال الغيبة ؛ فاجتمع به بصري ، وهو خارج من شباك الحديد ، من جهة القدمين الشريفين . ثمّ تقدَّم إلى الشباك الآخر ، وخَرَقَه إلى جهتي؛ فرأيته ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فخمًا مفخّمًا بادنًا متماسكًا ، غيرَ أنّ شيبه الشريف أكثر، وحُمرة وجهه أشدّ مما ذكَرَه أصحاب الشمائل . فلمّا دنا منِّي ، رجعتُ إلى حسّي ، فحمدتُ الله تعالى".انتهى [المواقف1/16]
وهذه القصّة أوردها الأمير ضمن حديثه على قوله تعالى {وأمّا بنعمة ربّك فحدّث} ، وأنا لا أجد فيها شيئًا من الخوارق أو العجائب ، كل ما في الأمر أن الرجل دفعه شوقه وحبّه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تكلّم بتلك الكلمات أمام واجهة القبر الشريف ، فظنّ أنه سمع جوابًا ولكنّه لفقهه ومعرفته بأصول الدين أقرّ بأنّ هذا السماع قد يكون توهمًا أو شيطانيًا ، فقال :" اللهم حقق هذا السماع برؤية الشخص الشريف ، فإنّه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ضمِنَ العصمة في الرؤية فقال : ((من رآني فقد رأى الحق ، فإن الشيطان لا يتمثل بصورتي)). وما ضَمِنَ العصمة في سماع الكلام"
فهل هذا كلام الخرافيين أو أدعياء الكرامات؟ 
وبعد أن حصلت له الرؤية المناميّة لشخص النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، نجده صادقًا مع نفسه ومع الآخرين عندما قال :" فرأيته ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فخمًا مفخّمًا بادنًا متماسكًا ، غيرَ أنّ شيبه الشريف أكثر، وحُمرة وجهه أشدّ مما ذكَرَه أصحاب الشمائل"
وهذا أيضًا دليل على علمه واطلاعه وصدقه .
وهذه القصّة لا تقدّم ولا تؤخّر وليس فيها أي مستند لمن يريد أن يثبت أن الفكر الصوفي للأمير هو على طريقة المنحرفين ، فضلاً عن جعلها حجة في رفض قول الباحثين إن الناحية الصوفية كانت عند الأمير ناحية فلسفية بحتة.
تنبيه : بعض المتسرّعين جعل من هذه القصّة دليلاً على ادّعاء الأمير للنسب الشريف! وهذا عجيب منهم فليس فيها ما يساعد على هذا الاستنتاج . وربما قالوا ذلك لعدم فهمهم المقصود من القصة. فنسب الأمير مشهور ومستفيض قبل هذه القصة بل وقبل ولادة الأمير ، فآباؤه وأجداده من المشاهير والكبراء في المغرب العربي ونسبهم معروف وهو من أثبت الأنساب وأشهرها ، فليس هناك ما يدفع الأمير لادعاء النسب .
ولو كان هذا المقصود لقال الأمير هذا دليلٌ على نسبي الشريف ، لكنه لم يفعل وإنما قال :" وما عرفتُ هل المراد ولادة الصلب ،أو ولادة القلب" والسبب أن ولادة الصلب معروفة ومتحققة ، والمهم عنده هو ولادة القلب ـ أي يكون بذلك وارثًا محمّديًا ـ ولصدقه وأمانته لم يتحكّم في تأويل الكلام وإنما أبقاه على إطلاقه وعمومه .

وأنا هنا أتعامل مع هذا القصص والأحوال بتجرّد وأضعها ضمن سياقها الصحيح وأشرحها ضمن مصطلح أهلها .
وماذا سيقول الأخ محمد المبارك عن الإمام ابن قدامة المقدسي الحنبلي (541ـ620هـ) فقد قال في كتابه الكبير "المغني" : ((وقال أحمد ، في رواية عبد الله ، عن يزيد بن قُسَيْط ، عن أبي هريرة ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (ما من أحد يسلم عليَّ عند قبري ، إلا ردَّ الله عليّ روحي ، حتى أرُدَّ عليه السلام) . قال : وإذا حج الذي لم يحجَّ قطُّ ـ يعني من غير طريق الشام ـ لا يأْخُذُ على طريق المدينة ، لأني أخاف أن يحدُثَ به حَدَثٌ ، فينبغي أن يقصد مكة من أقصر الطرق ، ولا يتشاغل بغيره .ويروى عن العتبي ، قال : كنت جالسًا عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء أعرابيٌّ، فقال : السلام عليك يا رسول الله ، سمعتُ الله يقول :{ولو أنهم إذ ظلموا أنفسهم جاءوك فاستغفروا الله واستغفر لهم الرسول لوجدوا الله توابًا رحيمًا} وقد جئتك مستغفرًا لذنبي ، مستشفعًا بك إلى ربي ، ثم أنشأ يقول:

يا خيرَ من دُفِنَت بالقاعِ أعْظُمُهُ **** فطابَ مِنْ طيبهِنَّ القاعُ والأَكَمُ 

نفسي الفداءُ لِقَبْرٍ أنت سَاكِنُه **** فيه العفافُ وفيه الجودُ والكَرَمُ 
ثم انصرف الأعرابي ، فحَمَلَتْنِي عيني ، فنمتُ ، فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم ، فقال : يا عُتبيُّ ، الْحَقِ الأعرابيَّ ، فبشِّرْهُ أن الله قد غفرَ له)).انتهى [المغني 5/465]، وقد أورد هذه القصّة أيضًا صاحب الشرح الكبير الإمام عبد الرحمن المقدسي الحنبلي (682هـ) 3/494 ؛ وكذلك الإمام ابن كثير في تفسيره .
فهل سيقول الكاتب عن هؤلاء الأئمّة أنهم يعتقدون بكرامات وخوارق الصوفية ، إذن فهم من المنحرفين أصحاب العقائد الباطلة؟!
مع العلم أنّ هؤلاء أوردوا هذه الحكاية معتقدين بها ، بدليل أن الإمام ابن قدامة قال خلال حديثه عن آداب زيارة القبر الشريف والأدعية التي يستحب ذكرها : ((اللهم إنك قلت وقولك الحق :{ولو أنهم إذ ظلموا أنفسهم جاءوك فاستغفروا الله واستغفر لهم الرسول لوجدوا الله توابًا رحيمًا} وقد أتيتك مستغفرًا من ذنوبي، مستشفعًا بك إلى ربي ، فأسألك يا رب أن توجب لي المغفرة ، كما أوجبتها لمن أتاه في حياته، اللهم اجعله أول الشافعين ، وأنجح السائلين ، وأكرم الآخرين والأولين ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين)).انتهى [المغني 5/467]
فما قول الأخ الكاتب؟ وأنا أسوق هذه القصّة لوجه التشابه مع قصة الأمير.

وماذا سيقول إذا قرأ قول عبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ؛ قال "سمعتُ أبي يقول : حججتُ خمس حجج منها ثنتين [راكبًا] وثلاثة ماشيًا ، أو ثنتين ماشيًا وثلاثة راكبًا ، فضللتُ الطريق في حجة ، وكنتُ ماشيًا فجعلتُ أقول : يا عباد الله دلّونا على الطريق ؛ فلم أزل أقول ذلك حتى وقعتُ على الطريق!!!، أو كما قال".انتهى [مسائل الإمام أحمد، رواية ابنه عبد الله ص245]

وماذا سيقول إذا قرأ كلام الإمام ابن القيّم؟ قال ابن القيّم : ((فصل: ومن الرُّقى التي ترُدُّ العين ما ذكر عن أبي عبد الله الساجي ، أنه كان في بعض أسفاره للحج أو الغزو على ناقة فَارِهة ، وكان في الرفقة رجلٌ عائن ، قَلَّما نظر إلى شيء إلا أتلفه ، فقيل لأبي عبد الله : احفَظْ ناقَتك من العائن ، فقال: ليس له إلى ناقتي سبيل ، فأُخْبِرَ العائِنُ بقوله ، فتحيَّن غيبة أبي عبد الله ، فجاء إلى رحْله ، فنظر إلى الناقة ، فاضطربت وسقطت ، فجاء أبو عبد الله فأُخْبِرَ أن العائنَ قد عانها ، وهي كما ترى ، فقال دلُّوني عليه ، فدُل ، فوقف عليه ، وقال: بسم الله ، حَبْسٌ حَابسٌ ، وحَجَرٌ يابِسٌ ، وشِهابٌ قابسٌ ، رَدَدْتُ عينَ العائن عليه ، وعلى أحبِّ الناس إليه!!! ، {فارجعِ البصرَ هل ترى من فُطور ، ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئًا وهو حسير} فخرجتْ حدقتا العائن!!! ، وقامت الناقةُ لا بأس بها)).انتهى [زاد المعاد 4/174]
إنّ هذه القصص (وهناك الكثير من مثلها) أغرب بكثير من القصّة التي ساقها الأخ الكاتب عن الأمير ، وعلى طريقة الاستنتاج التي يعتمدها الكاتب يمكن للبعض أن يصف هؤلاء العلماء بالانحراف والاعتماد على الخرافة والأوهام ، وتبني عقائد باطلة!!
إنّ عدم قبول الكثير من العلماء لأمثال هذه القصص لم يحملهم على الطعن برواتها أو القائلين بها ، وإنما اكتفوا بنقدها وعدم الرضا بحجيتها ، مع الاعتذار للعلماء الذين احتجوا بها أو رووها.
وعلينا ملاحظة أنّ القصّة السالفة المروية عن الإمام أحمد سندها صحيح وهي في غاية الغرابة ، فمن يُنادي؟ وبمن يستعين؟ ومع ذلك لا نجد أحدًا يطعن في توحيد الإمام أحمد أو في معتقده لأجل هذه القصة.
والأغرب منها قصّة ابن القيّم رحمه الله ، فهي تشتمل على مخالفات شرعية إضافة إلى أسطوريتها وخرافيتها!! ومع ذلك فنحن نلتمس العذر للإمام وذلك من باب حسن الظن به ، ولدينه وعلمه.

والغرض من كل ما سبق أن الباحث الذي يريد أن يتكلّم في الرجال وفي التاريخ يجب عليه أن يلتزم منهجًا ثابتًا وميزانًا واحدًا ، وإذا كان من المسلمين فإنّ دينه يحتّم عليه ذلك لأنّ الدين هو تقوى الله وهو العدل والإنصاف ، فمن غير المقبول أن يطعن في رجل بسبب قصّة ما ، ولا يطعن بآخر يعتقد القصة نفسها. لأنه إذا كان الإنسان يتعامل مع الأشياء بعدل وتجرد بعيدًا عن التعصب والأهواء فإنّ حكمه سيبقى واحدًا لا يتغير مع تغير الأشخاص المحكوم عليهم.
فإمّا أن يكون الحكم منصرفًا إلى القصّة بحد ذاتها فيُقال عنها قصة باطلة أو غير صحيحة أو لا تجوز شرعًا ، دون التعرض للأشخاص المحتجين بها . وإما أن يُحكم على الأشخاص بسببها حكمًا واحد لا يتغيّر بتغيرهم.


والحمد لله ربّ العالمين
خلدون مكّي الحسني
للبحث صِلة إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن الرومية

بعض تعليقات شيخنا الكريم أرجو أن لا تشتت البحث 
فيما يتعلق بوحدة الوجود و نفي أن اهل الوحدة لا يقولون بان الله في كل مكان لأن هذا اعتقاد الجهمية هو نفي خاطئ لأن معروف أن الوحدويين سموا جهمية بهذا المعنى لأن لازم قولهم ان الله في كل مكان و قد التزموه ..كما ان الجهمية وحدويون لأن قولهم أن الله في كل مكان يلزم منه قول الوحدويين ان الله لم يكن قط بائنا من خلقه و قد التزموه و قد عير ائمة السلف الطائفتين بالقولين اللازمين و أكفروهما بهما فبينهما اشتراك في هذا الأصل و هما فيه فرقة واحدة فاذا انضم الى ذلك ما يؤدي به القول بالوحدة من القول بالجبر و تعطيل الصفات جميعا علم أن الوحدويين هم جهمية محضة و الجهمية وحدويون متقدمون ...و كذلك الأمر يقال في الحلول فبينه و بين الوحدة عموم و خصوص الا أنهما يتفقان في نفس الأصل و القائل بالحلول يؤديه قوله ضربة لازب الى جواز الوحدة و لهذا عامة من قال بالحلول كالنصارى و الحلاج و غيره قالوا بالوحدة لتبرير مقالتهم في الحلول اذ القولان مشتركان كما قلنا في نفس الأصل الذي فسروا به الوجود و علته...و لهذا عامة الأئمة تقرن الحلول مع الوحدة في كلامها و لا تفرق بينهما لاتحاد مآلهما ....و تمنيت شيخنا الكريم لو لم تجزم بنسبة الامام ابي يزيد اليهما لعدم ثبوت القضية عليه مع ما له من الرد على الجهمية و الوحدويين و نحن في مقام تحقيق ...ثم كما ان التجهم يؤدي الى الحلول و القول بالوحدة فكذلك من لوازمه الصريحة وحدة الأديان و قد التزموها أيضا لأن القول بان الكل واحد في التصور و العلم يلزم منه عدم التمييز في القصد و الطلب و عدم التزام دين بعينه و ان كل الطرق واحد و ان كل الآلهة ما عبدت الا بحق و ان في كل اله عبد ما عبد الا الله و لهذا كان رواد وحدة الأديان من قديم قبل ان تنفجر في العصر الحديث هم ائمة الجهمية و من ثم الوحدويين  في كل دين و في كل عصر و رؤوسهم في الغالب ممن يروجونها و يؤصلون لها هم من اليهود  من السامري و بولس ثم عبد الله بن سبأ و المريسي فموسى بن ميمون فسبينوزا ...و المحققون  من اليهود و تبعهم محققو النصارى  على عقيدة الدهرية هذه و لوازمها من انكار اليوم الاخر و القول بفناء الجنة و النار و لاعقاب ولاثواب كما هو محض قول الجهم و من هذا التقاطع في صلب عقيدة اليهود و النصارى في تحريفهما لدين الله نشأت الماسونية على هذين المبدأين في عهد فرسان الهيكل فما بعده الى عصر الأنوار و البنائين الأحرار لهذا تجدهم ينعقون بنفس ما ينعق به اهل الوحدة من اتحاد الخلق و الخالق و وحدة الأديان لهذا من بنودهم ان كل عضو مهما كان دينه لا يجب ان يرتد عنه بل يستخدمه للغاية المحددة من طرف الهيكل حتى يصلوا الى توحيد الانسانية في حرية و اخاء و مساواة على يد امير السلام المنتظر... و يمكن مقارنة شعرالوحدوي  ابن عربي و شعر اليازجي الماسوني مثلا  في وحدة الأديان ليرى مدى التطابق -و ليس فقط الترابط-و ان هذا الكفر ملة واحدة

----------


## أبو شهاب التلمساني

الحمد لله على عودتك ، متابع لهذه السلسلة القيمة .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

حيّاك الله أخي أبا شهاب وإليك الحلقة 9


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحلقة التاسعة 

[justify]والآن مع السبب الرابع الذي وضعه الأخ محمد مبارك كاتب (فك الشيفرة) لتعليل التحول في شخصية الأمير ؛ قال الكاتب :"حب الأمير للسلطة وبالتالي احتياجه الشديد للمال".انتهى[/justify][justify]
ثمّ نقلَ قول عبد الجليل التميمي : ((إن المتتبع لحياة الأمير عبد القادر بدمشق، سوف يثير انتباهه تكالب الأمير على اقتناء الدور والأراضي الفلاحية ، والحصول على المال مهما كانت الوسائل المتبعة في ذلك. ففي البداية أقرت الحكومة الفرنسية منح الأمير راتباً سنوياً بما قدره 15.000 فرنك فرنسي(كذا)، وقد بلغ مع السنين ما قدره 300.000 فرنك فرنسي وهو في ذلك الوقت مبلغ خيالي للغاية، بل يفوق ميزانيات كثير من المصالح الحكومية العثمانية ، ولسنا من السذاجة بحيث نعتقد أن ذلك الكرم الفرنسي إنما كان حُباًّ من الامبراطورية الفرنسية لشخص الأمير عبد القادر ، و تقديراً منها لجهاده ضد الفرنسييين ، دون أجندة عمل فرنسية كان الأمير ـ في المقابل ـ مطالبٌ (كذا) بتنفيذها بكلِّ دقَّة ، ولعلَّ تلك الأجندة قد أسفرت عنها المواقف الأميرية المتضامنة مع المصلحة الفرنسية "العليا" خلال ما سيمر بنا من الأحداث المتتالية!!!)).انتهى
(والأخ محمد المبارك ينقل كلام التميمي من كتاب الماسوني إسكندر شاهين ، فيما يبدو ، دون الإشارة إلى ذلك!! والله أعلم)

وأقول : مازال الأخ كاتب (فك الشفرة) يصر على وضع الأوهام التي في ذهنه بصورة عناوين ثم يحتار كيف يأتي بما يبرهن عليها!
فهاهو يعود لاتهام الأمير بأنه يحب السلطة ـ وهو اتهام لم يُسبق إليه ـ والعجيب أنه يستدل بكلام لآخرين ليس فيه أنّ الأمير يحب السلطة!! 
وقد بيّنت سابقًا عدم حرص الأمير على تكبير وارده المالي ، وعدم سعيه للسلطة في الحلقات السابقة.

على كل حال ، إن عبد الجليل التميمي كاتب من هذا العصر فهو طبعًا لم يعاصر الأمير ولا أبناءه وهو في كثير مما كتب لم يكن متحريًا للحق ، وهو متحامل فيما يبدو على الأمير إلى درجة أنه يبالغ في تخيّلاته وتحليلاته المبنية على أسس باطلة وكتابات فرنسية زائفة ، بل إنّ الاتهامات التي وجهها للأمير لا وجود لها حتى في تلك الكتابات ، وأمَّا ألفاظه! فالقارئ يلمس تدنّيها! 
وعلى كل حال إنّ وصف الأمير بأنه متكالب على شراء الأراضي والدور ، عجيب .
إن الأمير لم يكن مختلفًا عن غيره من أصحاب الأموال في عدد ما يملكه من عقارات ، بل إن بعض أثرياء الشام كانوا يملكون أكثر منه بكثير ، مع أنه يختلف عنهم في حجم مسؤولياته وأضيافه ومبرّاته!
وإنّ كثيرًا من الأراضي التي اشتراها إنما كان يهبها للذين رافقوه من الجزائر أو للمهاجرين الذين لحقوا به ، وبعضها كان لتأمين فرص العمل لهم ، وقد أوقف الكثير منها للجزائريين المهاجرين ، فمثلاً هناك قرية "الهوشة" في فلسطين اشتراها الأمير ووهبها للجزائريين هناك ، وكذلك الأمر في أطراف دمشق وغوطتها ، كما اشترى طاحونة (الإحدى عشريّة) وجعلها لتوفير حوائج الفقراء , وهكذا . 
وإذا قارنا بين أملاك الأمير وأملاك كبار التجار والوجهاء في الشام لوجدناها قليلة ، فقد كان لبعضهم قرىً كاملةٌ وقصورٌ فارهة وأكياس مكدّسة من الذهب . فما بالك بالولاة العثمانيين والباشاوات؟ 
إنّ دار الأمير الكبيرة التي في زقاق النقيب بحي العمارة والمقرّ الرئيسي له يسميها البعض قصر الأمير! (ودور الأمير سمّيت قصورًا لأن ساكنها هو الأمير لا لأنها تشبه القصور) وبمقارنة بسيطة بينها وبين قصر أسعد باشا العظم الشهير بدمشق يتبيّن الفارق الكبير جدًا بينهما . فقصر الأمير لا يعدو أن يكون بيتًا كبيرًا واسعًا قياسًا إلى بيوت الطبقة المتوسطة في دمشق ، في حين أنّ قصر (العظم) هو قصر بكل معنى الكلمة ، فمساحته كبيرة جدًا وفيه حدائق كثيرة وساحات وباحات وبحيرات ماء متعددة وأجنحة وغرف وكله أقواس ومقرنصات مذهّبة وأسقف أخشبية موشّاة بالذهب والصدف ، واللوحات الفسيفسائية وغيرها .. يحتاج المرء ساعات طويلة حتى يتجول في أنحائه .وهو من المعالم المعمارية الأثرية في دمشق . وليس شيء من ذلك في دار الأمير. 
وانظروا إلى طريقة التهويل التي اتبعها التميمي ، فهو يضاعف الأرقام من عند نفسه من (150.000) إلى (300.000) ثمّ يقول: ((وهو في ذلك الوقت مبلغ خيالي للغاية، بل يفوق ميزانيات كثير من المصالح الحكومية العثمانية)).انتهى
أرأيتم إلى التهويل! وحتى أبيّن لكم حجم تلك الأرقام ، أقول : لقد اشترى ميشال بوشناق ـالتاجر اليهودي الجزائري ـ حليةً من فرنسا بمبلغ (30.000) فرنك ، وباعها لباي قسنطينة بمبلغ (3.520.000) فرنك ، أي بربح يقرب من ثلاثة ملايين وربع المليون!!(وهذا في عصر الأمير عبد القادر) [المقاومة الجزائرية تحت لواء الأمير عبد القادر) لإسماعيل العربي ص8 ]
فإذا كان والي مدينة من مدن الجزائر يشتري حلية بملغ (3.520.000) دفعة واحدة ، فكيف ساغ للتميمي أن يزعم أن مبلغ (300.000) وهو أقل من عُشر ذلك المبلغ ، يفوق ميزانيات كثير من المصالح الحكوميّة العثمانيّة؟! 
وفي الحقيقة إنّ ما ذكره التميمي غير صحيح أصلاً!
فقد فرضت فرنسا للأمير مبلغًا قدره (5.000) ليرة ذهبية فرنسية في السنة! وهي تساوي (100.000) فرنك ، ثمّ بعد سنوات ولمّا تبيّن للحكومة الفرنسية أن ذلك المبلغ لا يكفي لسدّ نفقات الأمير (الذي يُنفق على أسرته ومن لحق به من المهاجرين وبعض أهل الشام) ، زادوا المبلغ بالاتفاق مع السلطان العثماني ، فصار (7.500) ليرة ذهبية في السنة وهي تساوي (150.000) فرنك في السّنة ،وهذا آخر ما تلقّاه الأمير.
والتميمي قام بمضاعفة الرقم من (150.000) إلى (300.000) جهلاً منه أو لأغراض أخرى! 
إذن الرقم الحقيقي والثابت في جميع المراجع المعتمدة هو (150.000) ؛ وكما بينتُ آنفاً فإنّ هذا الرقم ـ وإن كان كبيرًا ـ فهو ليس بالكبير جدًّا فضلاً عن أن يكون خياليًا كما يظن التميمي!
إنّ رجلاً واحدًا من رجال الكنيسة الفرنسية الذين أقاموا في الجزائر وهو (الأسقف ديبوش) كان يتقاضى راتبًا سنويًا قدره (25.000) فرنك! بصرف النظر عن واردات الكنيسة الخاصة . [الحركة الوطنية ص387]
ولكي تتضح الصورة أكثر أقول : لقد كان المرتّب الذي يتقاضاه خلفاء الأمير الثمانية في الجزائر أثناء حكم الأمير لها ، يبلغ (52.800) فرنك سنويًا ، هذا بصرف النظر عن التموين واللباس والنفقات المتفرقة .[انظر المقاومة الجزائرية ص220]
ثم يحاول التميمي أن يتحذلق فيقول :"ولسنا من السذاجة بحيث نعتقد أن ذلك الكرم الفرنسي إنما كان حُباًّ من الامبراطورية الفرنسية لشخص الأمير عبدالقادر ، و تقديراً منها لجهاده ضد الفرنسييين ، دون أجندة عمل فرنسية كان الأمير ـ في المقابل ـ مطالبٌ بتنفيذها بكلِّ دقَّة ،و لعلَّ تلك الأجندة قد أسفرت عنها المواقف الأميرية المتضامنة مع المصلحة الفرنسية "العليا" خلال ما سيمر بنا من الأحداث المتتالية !!!"

وأقول : صدق أبو الطيب عندما قال :
إذا ساء فِعْلُ المرء ساءت ظُنُونُه *** وصدَّق مـا يعتادُهُ مـن تَوَهُّمِ 
وعادى مُحبّيه بقول عُدَاتـه *** وأصبح في ليلٍ من الشك مظلمِ 

أيها الإخوة سأعرض لكم بعض الوقائع حتى يتضح لكم حجم تلك الأرقام وسبب دفعها .
بعد دخول القيادة الفرنسية إلى مدينة الجزائر سنة 1830م قامت بنهب خزينة المدينة وكان فيها ما مقداره (400.000.000) أربعمئة مليون فرنك فرنسي كما ذكرت ذلك المصادر الفرنسية [مذكرات شانكا رنييه] انظر (الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية لسعد الله ص22) .
ولكي تتوضح الصورة أكثر ، فإن الداي علي باشا الذي كان قد نقل مقر الحكم من قصر الجنينة إلى أعالي القصبة ، استعمل لنقل محفوظات الخزينة خمسين بغلاً كل ليلة طَوال خمسة عشر يومًا!!! [المرجع السابق ص21] .
وفي سنة واحدة كانت واردات الأوقاف الإسلامية التي اغتصبتها فرنسا في مدينة الجزائر العاصمة وحدها قد بلغت حسب إحصاءاتهم (1.035.914.25) فرنك!![انظر تابلو سنة 1842،ص298](الحركة الوطنية لسعد الله ص257) .
هذه مدينة واحدة فما بالكم بمدن الجزائر جميعها؟ بل وقراها ومزارعها . طبعًا هذه كانت أموالاً جاهزة ، ولكن فيما بعد توالت الغلال وثروات الجزائر لتصب في الخزينة الفرنسية وهي بالمليارات ، ((وكما صرّح الفرنسيون أنفسهم أنهم لم يقوموا بحملة سابقة في أي مكان مثل حملة الجزائر إذ إن الحملات الأخرى كانت تكلّفهم ـ ولو نجحوا فيها ـ أموالاً طائلة وخسائر مالية معتبرة، بينما حملة الجزائر قد فاضت على تعويض التكاليف))[ المرجع السابق ص21]
وإنّ أملاك أُسْرة الأمير عبد القادر في الجزائر كبيرة ، أضف إليها أملاك المهاجرين مع الأمير ، وقد استولت عليها وعلى غلالها وعائداتها الحكومة الفرنسية ، ومن ثَمَّ أحبَّ نابليون الثالث أن يعوّض الأمير ومن معه عن تلك الأملاك المغتصبة ، بعد أن سرّحوهم إلى بلاد الشام ، وذلك حتى يضمنوا لهم سبل العيش ولا يرجعوا إلى الجزائر!! فليس هذا من الكرم الفرنسي ولا من حب فرنسا للأمير، وكذلك ليس مقابل أي وظيفة تطلبها فرنسا من الأمير.
وأنا أطالب التميمي والأخ محمد مبارك أن يذكرا لنا أجندة العمل التي طلبت فرنسا من الأمير أن ينفذها بدقة!!! .. بزعمهم.
يقول العلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي ، رحمه الله :((ثُم إنّ إخوة الأمير لمّا أطلقت فرنسة سراحهم من سجونها ، عادوا إلى الجزائر واستقرّوا في مدينة (عنّابة) على الساحل الجزائري الشرقي ، ورتّبَت لهم الحكومة الفرنسيّة المرتّبات الكافية ، ثمّ بدا للسيد محمد السعيد الأخ الأكبر للأمير أن يسيرَ إلى تونس ويستوطنها مع إخوته وأبنائه لوَفْرَة علمائها وفُضَلائها ، فكاتَبَ أحدَ أمرائها يستشيره ؛ فرحّبَ به ووَعَدَه أن يقوم بجليل شأنه ؛ فَعَرَضَ أمرَ الرِّحلَة على وكيل الفرنسيين في عنّابة ؛ فأُجيب بأنّه لا يُسرَّح ما لم يُسلِّم راتبه ؛ فأَجابَ بالتّسليم عن نفسه وإخوته ، فهيّأت فرنسا باخرةً ، ونقلته مع إخوته من عنّابة إلى الشام ، وأَلْحَقَتهم بأخيهم الأمير عبد القادر ، ورَفَضَت لهم سُكنى تونس إبعادًا لهم عن قارة المغرب كليًا ، خوفًا من إقبال العموم عليهم ، لِمَا لهذا البيت في المغرب من عِظم الشهرة وكبر الاعتقاد في نفوس العامة والخاصة ، فقضت سياستهم إلحاقهم بأخيهم الأمير ، فقدموا دمشق سنة 1273 هـ أي بعد قدوم الأمير عبد القادر بسنة)).انتهى[(طبقات مشاهير الدمشقيين) للعلاّمة القاسمي ص83]
فهل هذه المرتبات كانت أيضًا في مقابل تنفيذ أجندة فرنسيّة بدقة؟! وانظر كيف أنهم أرادوا التحول إلى تونس لوفرة العلماء هناك ، ولأجل ذلك تخلّوا عن تلك المرتبات (والتي هي تعويض عن أملاكهم التي اغتصبتها فرنسة) ، ومع ذلك أبعدتهم فرنسة إلى الشام خوفًا منهم! 

ثمّ إن هذه المخصصات المالية بقيت مستمرة حتى بعد وفاة الأمير ، وكان أولاده الستة عشر وبعض إخوته يقبضونها وينفقونها على الأسرة والأتباع ، فهل هم برأي التميمي ينفذون الأجندة الفرنسية بدقّة لقاء هذا المرتب؟! وكان بعض أولاد الأمير يشغلون مناصب عليا في الدولة العثمانية (في مجلس الأعيان) كالأمير محيي الدين والأمير علي ، وعندما دخلت تركيا الحرب العالمية على الحلفاء (وفيهم فرنسا) كان أبناء الأمير يساندون تركيا في مواجهة فرنسة ، وكان الأمير عليّ يقوم بمهمّات سياسية وعسكرية لمصلحة الدولة العثمانية ، فعن أي أجندة عمل يتحدث التميمي؟! 

يقول الكولونيل تشرشل في معرض حديثه عن المخصصات المالية التي يقبضها الأمير من الحكومة الفرنسية: ((..وعند التأمل في عادات عبد القادر يصبح هذا الدخل أكثر مما يحتاجه ، بل يصبح بذخًا ، وكان يمكنه أن يعيش عيشة أمير بهذه الثروة وينغمس في التباهي ، ولكنه كان خاضعًا لمبادئ أخرى . فعبد القادر الذي كان دائمًا معارضًا لإرضاء النفس قد نظر إلى هذا المرتّب الكبير كأمانة، لذلك قرر أن يأخذ منه ما هو ضروري لمصاريفه الخاصة ، وأن يصرف الباقي على الآخرين. فقد كرّس دخْلَه على تلبية حاجات كثير من أولئك الذين رفضوا بنبلٍ أن ينفصلوا عن مصيره ، بل إنّه كان قادرًا على أن يغمر بكرمه جهات أخرى . ولم يكد يحتفظ لنفسه ولعائلته بسوى النصف من ذلك المبلغ أما الباقي فقد وزّعه في شكل رواتب على قوّاده وأتباعه الذين كانوا في حاجة ماسة ، وفي شكل صدقات على الفقراء ، وهبات إلى المساجد ، وغير ذلك من الأغراض الخيرية ، كما أنه كان يصرف من دخله على أخويه وعائلتيهما)).انت  ى [حياة الأمير ص274]
أقول : وهذا الكلام فيه إنصاف بخلاف كلام التميمي ، إلاّ أنه غير دقيق . أولاً للأمير أربعة إخوة في دمشق وليس اثنان. ثانيًا ما كان ينفقه الأمير شهريًا كمرتبات ثابتة للعلماء والمشايخ وأعمال الخير أكبر بكثير من إنفاقه على أسرته وموظفيه. وعندي وثيقة نادرة ، وهي المخطوط الخاص بالنفقات الشهرية للأمير ، وهو بخط كاتبه الخاص وفيه بيانات تفصيلية وبأسماء الأشخاص أيضًا تُثْبت ما أقول.

ويتابع الأخ كاتب (فك الشفرة) مسلسل الاتهامات فيقول :"و عندما قرر الأمير أن يقوم ببعض الإصلاحات على الدارين اللتين سلمتهما له الإدارة العثمانية في الشام ـ بعد أن قامت بتأثيثهما ـ ألحَّ الأمير لدى وزير خارجية فرنسا والسفير الفرنسي باستانبول للقيام بتدخلات لدى الحكومة العثمانية في تمليكه للدارين ، لأنهما محتاجان إلى الإصلاح والزيادة ولايمكن اصلاحهما قبل استملاكهما، ـ كما ألح على السفير نفسه للتوسط لدى الدولة العثمانية للحصول على مبلغ مالي من الحكومة العثمانية لذلك ، وقد قدمت له الدولة العثمانية مبلغاً قدره ألف بورسه ، أي 100.000 فرنك . وكان ذلك المبلغ يساوي ثلاثة أضعاف المبلغ الذي قرر أن يشتري به مسكنا".انتهى

وأقول : كُل هذا الكلام غير صحيح ، والمراجع التاريخيّة التي تحدثت عن أملاك الأمير في دمشق تذكر خلاف هذا الكلام. والكاتب لم يُبيّن مصدر هذا الكلام المتناقض!
إنّ الدولة العثمانية استأجرت للأمير دار عزّت باشا الرئيس لينزل فيها وقتيًا ، وبعد ذلك أصدرت الدولة العليّة أمرها إلى والي الشام ليساعد الأمير في اختيار دارٍ لإقامته الدائمة تكون لائقة به، فوقع اختيار الوالي والأمير على دارٍ ، فاشتراها الأمير من ماله الخاص (وكان السلطان قد أنعم على الأمير عند رحيله إلى دمشق بألف كيس ذهبي بدلاً من الدار التي كان أهداها إليه في بروسة) وكان المكان الذي وقع عليه الاختيار مؤلفًا من دارين واسعتين بينهما دار صغيرة (في زقاق النقيب ـ نقيب الأشراف ـ بالعمارة وكان أصل تلك الدار لآل القباقيبي).
وبعد شراء المكان أُصلِحت الداران وجُهِّزَتا ، وانتقل إليها الأمير وترك الدار التي استأجرتها له الدولة العثمانية . وكانت ضيافة الأمير وعائلته في ولايتي بيروت ودمشق جارية من الولايتين بأمر الدولة العليّة!! وكان السلطان العثماني قد خصص لأفراد الأسرة مرتبات شهريّة .[انظر تحفة الزائر 2/66 ، وغيرها من المراجع] 
وهذا يُظهر بكل جلاء بطلان الكلام الذي ساقه الكاتب .
وللعلم فإن أثمان البيوت في ذلك الوقت كانت أقل بكثير مما يظن الكاتب أو صاحب ذلك الكلام. 

وأمّا التهمة الجديدة فهي ادّعاؤه أنّ الأمير كان يطلب وساطة وزير الخارجيّة الفرنسي والسفير الفرنسي في اسطنبول للحصول على المال من السلطان!!!!
وهذا قلبٌ للحقائق ، فالأمير كان محلّ عناية وتكريم واهتمام السلاطين العثمانيين الذين عاصرهم ، والرسائل المتبادلة بينهم لهي من الأدلّة على شدة صلته بهم وشدة حبّهم له.
وأعجب من ذلك إصرار الكاتب على إيهام القرّاء بأن صلة الأمير بفرنسا كانت أشد من صلته بالدولة العثمانية!! 
يقول محمد باشا :((إنّ الأمير جاء إلى القسطنطينية منفيًا سنة 1269هـ/1853م ، وبعد وصوله إليها دُعيَ للاجتماع بحضرة السلطان الغازي عبد المجيد خان فتشرّف بلقائه ، ورحّب به السلطان وأحسن السؤال عن أحواله وشَكَرَه على ما كابده في الدفاع عن الدين والوطن ، وحَمِدَه على صبره على ما قاساه أيام احتجازه عند الفرنسيس ، ومدح الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث على وفائه بالعهد والقيام بشأنه ، وكان السلطان غاية في التلطف والتعطف ولين الجانب ، وكان بصحبة الأمير رفيقاه في الجهاد السيد قدور بن علال وخادمه قره محمد . وكان الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث طلبَ من السلطان عبد المجيد كفالة عن الأمير!! ( وذلك عندما قرر إطلاق سراح الأمير وإرساله إلى اسطنبول) ، فعقد السلطان جلسة خاصة للمذاكرة في شأن الكفالة فقال شيخ الإسلام عارف حكمت بك للسلطان : "إذا لم تكن لمولانا السلطان حسنة مع كثرة حسناته إلاّ هذه لكفى أن يكفل هذا الرجل المجاهد وينقذه من الأسر"، فحينئذ أجاب السلطان له بالكفالة)).انتهى[انظر تحفة الزائر 2/51ـ53]
فهل يُعقل أن يطلب الأمير من الفرنسيين التوسط له عند السلطان والسلطان هو الذي كفله وأراحه من أَسْر الفرنسيين وأنزله في جواره؟!
وهل يُعقل أن يطلب الأمير وساطة أحد عند السلطان ، والناس كانوا يتوسّطون الأمير لدى السلطان لما له عنده من منزلة وحظوة؟ 
سبحان الله!
ثم يذكر الكاتب أنّ الأمير كان يعيش في دمشق عيشة الملوك!!
أقول : إنَّ الأمير كان في وضع مالي جيد جدًّا ، ولكن لا يصل إلى حد عيشة الملوك!!
وأنى له عيشة الملوك وهو يتقاضى راتبًا شهريًا لينفقه على نفسه وأهله وأتباعه ، والأمير مات وعليه ديون!
ثم يفسّر لنا الكاتب عيشة الملوك فيقول : "إنّ الأمير كان محاطاً بـ 180 شخصاً من عائلته".انتهى
فلا أدري أهكذا تكون حياة الملوك؟ أن تكون مسؤولاً عن 180 فردًا من أسرتك يجعلك من الملوك؟
ثم من أين للكاتب هذا العدد؟ ليسمّهم لنا! إنّ أفراد أسرة الأمير في حياته لا يتجاوزون الأربعين.(وهذا الرقم يشمل أولاد الأمير وحريمه وإخوته وأبناءهم!)
ثم يقول : وكان يعمل عند الأمير (2000) حارس ومزارع وموظف ، وشيئًا فشيئًا التحق بهم (15.000) جزائري ومغربي وتونسي لخدمة الأمير!!!!
وكما يقولون في المثل الدارج (كيف عرفت أنها كذبة؟ قال : من كبرها!)
سبعة عشر ألف خادم للأمير!! سبحان الله .
أتدري أخي الكاتب كم كان عدد سكان مدينة دمشق في حينها؟
إن عددهم كان قرابة (250.000) أو أكثر بقليل ، وهذا العدد يشمل الرجال والنساء والأطفال ، فإذا صرفنا النظر عن عدد النساء والأطفال ، يكون عدد الرجال العاملين على أكبر تقدير (60.000) تقريبًا!! فهل يريد الكاتب أن يُقنعنا أنّ ثلث أو ربع السكان كانوا حرسًا وخدمًا للأمير؟؟!!
وهل يدري كم يحتاج هؤلاء لنفقات وتأمين سكن وغيرها ...؟
وكأنّ الأمير كان يعيش وحده في دمشق ، ونسي الكاتب أن دمشق كانت من أهم الولايات العثمانية وفيها عدد كبير من الباشاوات وأصحاب النفوذ والمال .
إنّ الأمير لمّا كان في الجزائر حالة حربه مع فرنسة والتي كانت تحاول شراء بعض الخونة ليغتاله لم يكن له حرّاس! فما حاجته للحرس في الشام؟ 
وقبل كل ذلك من أين للكاتب هذه المعلومات وهذه الأرقام الخيالية أصلاً؟؟؟ 
في الوثائق التي بين يديّ ـ ومنها دفتر بيان النفقات الشهرية والسنوية للأمير ـ لا يوجد فيها أيّ ذكر لحرّاس!! ومجموع الموظفين والخدم فيها هو (30) فقط! منهم عَشْرُ خادمات لحريم الأمير (الزوجات والبنات والأخوات) ولبعض أبنائه الصغار . وباقي العدد يشمل كاتب الأمير ، ووكيل الحسابات ، وعامل الحديقة والبواب و(العشّي) و(الصُفْرَجي) و(القَهْوجي) ، والجمَّالين وسُيّاس الخيل، و(الخولي)!
فانظروا كيف ارتفع العدد من (30) إلى (2000) إلى (17.000)!!! في سِباحة خيالية ، بل فوق الخيال!

ولا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله . 
خلدون بن مكي الحسني
للبحث صِلَة إن شاء الله[/justify]

----------


## علي الغامدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

التاريخ لايبرر والرد لم يبتعد عن التقرير ولكنه أصل تأريخه

صدق من قال التاريخ لايرحم...ولكن لايتعظ الامراء

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

الأخ الكريم الأستاذ: "خلدون مكي حسني"- وفقني الله و إياك لمرضاته- قلت في مقالك: " وكلُّ كلامٍ صدر من ابن عربي أو غيره ، فيه مخالفة للشريعة أو استخفاف بأصول الدين وقطعيّاته فهو مردود ومرفوض ".اهـ 

و لي أسئلة آمل الإجابة عليها بكل وضوح وهي:

1-	ما موقفك من الكلام المنسوب للأمير عبد القادر الجزائري كما في كتاب: (المواقف..) و (ذكرى العاقل و تنبيه الغافل) و الديوان المنسوب إليه بغض النظر عن صحة نسبتها إليه؟!
2-	 فهل ترى من رد على الأقوال المنسوبة للأمير في الكتب السابقة محق أم مبطل لمجرد عدم نسبة الكتب إليه؟!
3-	هل لك رد العقائد الشركية و المخالفات الشرعية في أصول الدين في تلك الكتب وبغض النظر عن صحة نسبتها إليه، لأنها منتشرة و باسمه؟!
4-	رأيت العديد من الصور الفوتغرافية للأمير عبد القادر الجزائري وقد حوت نياشين للإستدمار الفرنسي الكافر وصلبان فما قولك؟!
5-	وفي الختام رأيت بعض الصور لجزء من مخطوطات كتبه ومنها ديوانه فهل هي له أم مزورة و مكذوبة عنه؟! و لعلي في المستقبل أرفق لكم صورة منها إن شاء الله تعالى. 

وأسأل الله تعالى الإخلاص في القول و العمل، و بالله التوفيق.

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

الأخ عبد الحق آل أحمد ؛ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
كنت سأترك الجواب على أسئلتك إلى وقت آخر حتى لا أخرج عن صلب موضوع الحلقات التي أنا بصددها ، ولكنني خشيت أن تظن أن ذلك لغرض آخر ، لذلك قررت أن أجيبك باختصار ، والموضوع ليس سجالاً بيننا الآن ، وإن شئت التوسع لاحقًا فلا مانع إن شاء الله.
1ـ جوابًا على سؤالك الأول أقول : لقد وضعتَ الإجابة بنفسك وهي قولي: ((وكلُّ كلامٍ صدر من ابن عربي أو غيره ، فيه مخالفة للشريعة أو استخفاف بأصول الدين وقطعيّاته فهو مردود ومرفوض)) ؛ وأزيدك توضيحًا: إن أي عبارة أو قصيدة فيها ما يدل على وحدة الوجود أو الحلول والاتحاد فهي مردودة على قائلها كائنًا من كان! فوحدة الوجود والاتحاد والحلول من عقائد الفلاسفة الزنادقة ، وحكمها الشرعي أنها كفر وخروج عن الدين.
لذلك أقول: إن العبارات المشكلة الواردة في كتاب "المواقف" يمكن الحكم عليها بالفساد أو الإلحاد ، ولكن دون الحكم على الأمير لأنّنا في شكٍ من ثبوت ذلك الكلام عليه ، ولأنه لم يسبقنا إلى ذلك أحدٌ من علماء المسلمين المعاصرين للأمير أو القريبين من عصره ، وسيأتي بيان ذلك في بحث مستقل أتناول بطلان نسبة هذا الكتاب إلى الأمير.
والأشعار التي نقَلْتَها أنت من كتاب المواقف وعلّقت عليها بقولك :"[تنقل الأمير من الإسلام إلى دين اليهود و النصارى وهذه ردة صريحة]" ليست له وموجودة في الكتب القديمة لأمثال ابن هود الأندلسي. لذلك كان إطلاقك لحكم الردة على الأمير فيه تسرع منك ، وأنت غير مسبوق بذلك ولا سلف لك بهذا ، وأنت لم تتثبت من ذلك وكان يكفيك استنكار تلك الأبيات الشنيعة!
وأما كتاب "ذكرى العاقل" فلم أجد فيه أي عبارة يمكن الحكم عليها بالكفر أو الشرك أو الزندقة . والعبارة التي نقلْتَها عنه في موضوعك (التنبيه على شركيات وطوام عقدية عند الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري) ، وعلّقتَ عليها بقولك : "[دعوته للأخوة مع النصارى الكفار]" 
قد بيّنتُ في الحلقة الثانية المقصود منها ، وأوردتها ضمن السياق الواردة فيه ، وليس فيها المعنى الذي فهمتَه أنت وبعض الناس . وبيّنتُ أنك سلختها من سياقها وأبرزتها بقالب مشوه ، ولولا ذلك لما كان من الممكن أن يُفهم منها المعنى الفاسد الذي رميت به الأمير، فليتك ترجع إلى الحلقة الثانية.
وأما ديوان الأمير ، فالأبيات التي استنكرتَها على الأمير وعلقتَ عليها بقولك:"[الأمير يشرك بالله العظيم شركا واضحا جليا]" . لا يُسلّم لك أبدًا ، وستسأل عنه يوم الحساب . والياء في هذه الأبيات هي ياء الندبة! وليست ياء النداء!! وهذه الياء لا يندب بها إلاّ العلم المشهور . والندبة لها أساليبها الأدبيّة يعرفها أهل اللغة والأدب ، والقارئ لمثل هذا النوع من الشعر يجب عليه أن يستحضر هذا المعنى. ولا يُحكم على المتكلّم بأنه يستغيث بغير الله إلاّ إذا كان واضحًا في كلامه ، كأن يقول يا رسول الله أو يا وليّ الله أدركني أو ارزقني . وليس في تلك الأبيات شيء من ذلك ، ويمكنك أن تقول إنني لا أحب هذا النوع من الشعر أو الأولى عدم التلفظ بكلام يلتبس على البعض ، أما أن تقول هذا شرك واضح وجلي! فلا توافق عليه. وكلامي ليس خاص بشعر الأمير وحده ، وإنما هو عام لأي شعر أو كلام مشابه .
2ـ وبناءً على ما سبق فإن جوابي على سؤالك الثاني هو أنك لم تكن محقًا في ردّك لأنك لم تحكم على الكلام وإنما حكمت على الشخص دون أدنى تثبّت ووصفتَه بأنه ملحد ومشرك وخرافي مرتد!!!، وافتريت عليه قصة إحراق كتب ابن تيمية وزعمتَ أنها متواترة مع أنه لا أ صل لها (راجع الحلقة الأولى) ، ووصفته بالعميل للفرنسيين ،وطعنت في جهاده وجرّدته منه ، كل ذلك دون أي دليل يشفع لك!! وقلتَ في حقّه بالحرف الواحد: ((والوقت ثمين وأشرف من أن يبذل في تتبع زبالات أفكار المدسوسين من قبل أعداء الإسلام والمنحرفين فكريا عن عقيدة السلف الصالح)). فحكمت عليه بأنه مدسوس من قبل أعداء الإسلام ، وأن أفكاره زبالة!!
فهل تظن أنك بعد كل هذا الهجوم والطعن والتكفير والتشهير العاري عن الدليل والبيّنة متقربٌ إلى الله وعلى خير ومحقٌ أيضًا؟؟!! يغفر الله لي ولك.
3ـ وأما العقائد الشركية والمخالفات الشرعية الموجودة في "المواقف" أو غيره فلا مانع من الحديث عنها وبيان بطلانها وسقوطها ، ولعل ذلك يكون في موضوع مستقل وموقفي منها معروف وأنا بفضل الله كنتُ وما أزال أتصدى لمثل تلك العقائد وأرد عليها (وهل ما أعانيه اليوم إلا بسبب ذلك!!)، أما الحلقات التي أنا بصددها الآن فهي تعالج اتهامات وشبهات باطلة تثار حول شخص الأمير ، فإذا كان لديك أي إشكال فيما كتبته فيها فيمكنني بيانه الآن .
4ـ وأما سؤالك عن النياشين . فالجواب :أولاً إن هذه النياشين حصل عليها الأمير بعد فتنة دمشق سنة 1860 وقد روت الأميرة بديعة عن جدّتها السيدة زينب بنت الأمير عبد القادر أن هذه النياشين وضعها مرّة واحدة وأخذت له صورة واحدة ولم يكن سعيدًا بذلك ، والغرض أن ترسل إلى الصحف الأوربيّة فيرى الأوربيون بأعينهم تكريم ملوكهم وحكامهم للرجل الذي كانوا بالأمس يطعنون فيه ويظهرونه بصورة المتعصب الحاقد على المسيحية وأن حربه مع فرنسا كانت فقط لأنهم مسيحيون لا لأنهم غزاة معتدون!!واليوم هم يعترفون أنه لا يحقد على الديانة المسيحية وإنما يتعامل مع أصحابها المعاهدين (أهل الذمة) وفقًا لأحكام الإسلام ، فلا يسمح بتقتيلهم بخلاف المعتدين والغزاة منهم .تقول الأميرة بديعة : ((هذا ما كنت أسمعه من جدتي زينب عندما كانت تنظر إلى صورته هذه وتقول: كم كان أبي حزيناً عندما وضعنا له هذه الأوسمة لأخذ صورة فوتوغرافية له، وقد وُضعت مرة واحدة ولغاية واحدة كما أسلفت))[انظر أصحاب الميمنة] وهذه القصة لم تتفرد الأميرة بديعة بذكرها فهي معلومة للكثيرين.
وإذا تسابق الرسامون لرسمها بأشكال مختلفة كلٌ كما يشاء فهذا لا ذنب للأمير فيه . ثانيًا هذه النياشين ليست خاصة بالفرنسيين وحدهم وإنما فيها نياشين من الخليفة العثماني وهو أكبرها ، ثم نياشين أخرى لعدة من الملوك والقياصرة ، وسيأتي الحديث عنها بالتفصيل في حلقة مقبلة وستجد فيها براءة الأمير مما تظن. وأما جعلك لتلك النياشين دليلاً على عمالة الأمير للاستعمار فهذه كبيرة! وليتك تحريت قبل أن تقدم على هذا الطعن والتشهير .
5ـ وأما ما ذكرته من صور لمخطوطات ، فهناك بعض المخطوطات موجودة في بعض المكتبات فلا أدري عن أيها تتحدث ، ولكن أستطيع أن أقول لك جازمًا أنه لا وجود لمخطوط لكتاب المواقف بخط الأمير ، وكذلك لديوان الأمير . فالأمير لم يكتب المواقف ولم يضع ديوانًا . والديوان إنما جمعه ابنه الأمير محمد وكتَبه بخط يده والمخطوط عندي وليس له أي صورة! والمواقف كتبه الشيخ محمد الخاني بعد وفاة الأمير وسيأتيك بيان ذلك في محلّه إن شاء الله.
أخي عبد الحق أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلني وإيّاك ممن يتّبعون الحق ، وكل ابن آدم خطّاء ، وخير الخطائين التوابون ، أسأل الله تعالى أن نكون منهم ، فهذا مما يرفعنا عند الله وعند الناس . وأرجو أن تتابع الحلقات كلها إلى نهايتها .
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## ابا اسحاق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك شيخنا الكريم

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الحلقة العاشرة 

قال الأخ محمد مبارك ، صاحب (فك الشفرة) :"و من ثمَّ تَمَّت سرقة المخطط برًمَّته ـ انجليزيا ـ من الحقيبة الفرنسية .ليتم بعد ذلك تطبيقه بحذافيره على يد الجنرال البريطاني الشهير "اللنبي" لتنصيب دمية أخرى هي "الشريف فيصل بن الحسين".انتهى
تحدّث الأخ محمد مبارك في (فك الشفرة) عن المخططات الفرنسية وإخفاقها والمخططات الإنكليزية التي حلّت محلّها ، وأتى بكلام غريب . وليس الآن مجال بيان تاريخ تلك الحقبة. 
ووصَفَ الكاتب الملك فيصل بن الحسين بالدمية الأخرى موحيًا أن الأمير هو الدمية الأولى!! 
ثم جعل سيرة الملك فيصل كأنها تتمة أو مشابهة لسيرة الأمير عبد القادر ، وشتان ما بين السيرتين، فالأمير عبد القادر لم يتحالف مع فرنسا في حياته ولم يأمنها قط! بل جاهدها وقاتلها ، ولم يستعن في حياته كلها بالأجنبي الصليبي!!
وهذا الكلام شَهِد به أعداء الأمير وخصومه ؛ فقد ذكر الأستاذ المهدي البوعبدلي : ((أنه في الملتقى الذي أقامه "الكوليج دو فرانس" بباريز سنة 1977م ، والذي كان موضوعه ((حياة الأمير عبد القادر في المشرق)) ، ألقى أحد الباحثين الفرنسيين وهو الأستاذ "شوفالي فاجرون" محاضرةً هامة ، وكانت لدراسته أهمية عظمى حيث أثبت الجانب السياسي من حياة الأمير في المشرق ، وهي أنّه لمّا وقف موقفه المشرّف إزاء مذابح المسيحيين الذين دافع عنهم دفاعَ من لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم ، انقلب الرأي العام الفرنسي وتبيّن لهم قيمة الرجل ، فرأى نابليون أنّ الفرصة سانحة لعرض مملكة المشرق على الأمير ، إلاّ أن الأمير لم يسعه إلاّ الاعتذار عن قَبولها رغم المغريات ، وقال لرسول نابليون :"إنّ هدفي لم يكن في يوم من الأيّام تولية المملكة ، وإنما ظروف بلادي جعلتني أتولى الدفاع عنها ، فقُدْتُ جيوشَها ، وشاء الله أن تطوى صفحة الجهاد فانتقلت للجهاد الأكبر وهو خدمة العلم والدين" [طبعًا الكلام مترجم عن الفرنسية]، وهنا علّق المحاضر على هذه الصفحة والظروف التي اجتازتها بلاد المشرق ، فقال : ((لم تكن أمنية رجال الحكم الفرنسي العثور على رجل عربي قوي يتولى حكم بلاد المشرق بإعانتهم ؛ بل كان يشارك الفرنسيين في البلوغ إلى هذا الهدف الإنكليز أيضًا ، وقد بلَغَت إنكلترا هدفها إذا وجدت الملك فيصل ، إلاّ أنّ فرنسا من سوء حظّها وجدت في طريقها الأمير عبد القادر ، وشتّان ما بين الشخصيّتين)).انتهى[من مقال للأستاذ المهدي البوعبدلي بعنوان (وثائق أصيلة تلقي الضوء على حياة الأمير عبد القادر) منشور في مجلة الثقافة الصادرة عن وزارة الثقافة في الجزائر العدد 75 رجب 1403هـ ،أيار 1983م ؛ ص134]

ويتابع صاحب (فك الشفرة) فيقول :" لقد كان المخطط الفرنسي لوراثة التركة العثمانية يقضي بالسعي للقضاء على الخلافة العثمانية من خلال تأجيج ثورة عربية يترأسها بعض المنتسبين للبيت النبوي ،و يقوم بجر جميع تلك البلدان الى حظيرة الهيمنة الفرنسية".انتهى
ولا بأس هنا من كلمات لكشف بعض المغالطات التاريخية التي أوردها الكاتب.
أولاً ، إنّ الدولة العثمانية التي يتحدث عنها الكاتب ويسميها الخلافة العثمانية ، لم تعد في حقيقتها تمثّل الخلافة الإسلاميّة في ذلك الوقت ، فقد صعد رجال حزب الاتحاد والترقي إلى سدّة الحكم وكانوا هم المتصرفين في البلاد ، وليس للخليفة أي ثقل حقيقي ، ورجال الاتحاد والترقي كانوا يسيرون على النهج الأوربي ويرفضون الحكم الإسلامي (وسيأتي معنا قريبًا كيف يصفهم الكاتب بالماسونيين) وأنا وإن كنت لا أقبل وصفه ذلك لأنه بلا دليل ؛ فإنني أعلم أنهم ((كانوا أصحاب طموحات واسعة وخبرة قليلة وتعصب للقومية التركية وابتعاد عن الدين ، فاستطاعت المخابرات البريطانية واليهود أن يستغلوهم ويضعوا لهم الخطط سِرًّا وهم لا يدرون إلى أين يسيرون، منهم المخلص لبلده ونفسه ، ومنهم ما هو دون ذلك ، ولكن لا يدري ماذا يُفعل به!))[كما يقول الأستاذ محمود شاكر ،انظر التاريخ الإسلامي 8/208]
وكانت البلاد العربية تعيش في حالة من الضياع والبؤس ، والناس قد ضاقوا ذراعًا بسياسات رجال الاتحاد والترقي الذين ينقلون البلاد من حرب إلى حرب ، ومن بؤس إلى بؤس ، وفوق ذلك ضاعت عندهم الرابطة الإسلاميّة! (اقرؤوا عن وحشية جمال باشا السفاح في بلاد الشام)
فهل إذا أراد بعض المصلحين العرب المسلمين أن يفصلوا بلادهم عن هؤلاء صاروا خونة ومدمرين للخلافة الإسلامية المزعومة؟ وماذا سيقول الكاتب عن دولة آل سعود التي حاربت العثمانيين وانفصلت عنهم؟ 
ومع ذلك فإنّ المرحلة التي يتحدث عنها الكاتب هي مرحلة ما بعد وفاة الأمير عبد القادر، وكل تلك الأحداث التي ساقها إنما جرت بعد وفاة الأمير بعقود ،بـ (36سنة) تحديدًا ، فما شأن الأمير بها؟ ولماذا يحمّله تبعاتها؟ وأغرب من ذلك أنّ الكاتب صنَّف الأمير موظفًا لفرنسا ، ثم قال :"واستلم الدور بعده الملك فيصل الموظف لبريطانيا" ، ومعلوم أنّ فرنسا وبريطانيا كانتا متنافستين ومتخالفتين، وكل واحدة منهما تساند العرب والمسلمين لأجل الحد من توسّع الأخرى .وقد نبّهتُ آنفًا إلى فساد المقارنة بين الأمير والملك فيصل!
ويقول صاحب (فك الشفرة) :"و من الغرابة بمكان أن يقوم الطابور الخامس الماسوني السوري وقبل يومين من وصول الأمير فيصل بإعلان استقلال البلاد باسم الشريف حسين، ورفع العلم العربي على سارية دار الحكومة، و من ثمَّ تبدأ عملية تنظيم وإكمال تشكيلات الدولة العربية و الجيش العربي ، و إزالة كل ما يمت للعهد العثماني و اللغة التركية بِصلة ، كل ذلك بسرعة غريبة و سطوة عجيبة ، بينما لم يكن من أعلن استقلال البلاد ، و حَكَم البلاد خلال ذَين اليومين الطويلين في تاريخ الأمة الاسلامية إلا الأمير محمد سعيد الجزائري القطب لأعظم للمحفل الأكبر السوري العربي الماسوني ، وحفيد الأمير عبدالقادر الجزائري".انتهى
لقد تحدّث الكاتب في مقاله عن دخول جيش الملك فيصل إلى الشام ، ثمّ تعجّب من كون الأمير سعيد حفيد الأمير عبد القادر هو الذي أعلن استقلال سورية ورفع العلم العربي على السراي قبل وصول الملك فيصل بيومين ، وبدأ الكاتب كلامه فوصف الأمير سعيد ومن معه بالطابور الخامس الماسوني!!! 
المطّلعون على تاريخ الأمير سعيد يعلمون أنه انتسب إلى الجمعية الماسونية ، وقد صرّح هو بذلك في مذكراته ولم يستره ، وذلك لأنّه ـ مثل كثيرٍ من وجهاء وعلماء الشام ومصر في ذلك الوقت ـ انخدع بما تروّجه تلك الجمعية عن نشاطاتها وأهدافها ، فقد كانت تزعم أنها جمعية عالمية تدعوا إلى التضامن ومساعدة المنكوبين في العالم أجمع ، وغير ذلك من الأعمال الخيرية ، فالمنتسب إليها كان يفتخر بذلك ، ولكنّ الأمير سعيد بعد مدّة ارتاب في أمرها وصار يتهرّب من أعضائها ثم تركها وانفصل عنها ، تمامًا مثلما فعل كثيرٌ من الذين انتسبوا إليها في تلك الحقبة!(وكتبَ مقالاً يهاجم فيه الماسونية سنأتي على بيانه في حلقة الماسونية) 
ونحن اليوم بعد أن انكشفت حقيقة الماسونية عمومًا ، وإن كنّا لا نقرّ هؤلاء على انتسابهم إليها ، ونعدُّ ذلك من الغفلة الشديدة ، وضعف النظر ، فإننا لا نتّهمهم في نيّاتهم ، وخصوصًا بعد أن انفصلوا عن تلك الجمعيّة وتبرّؤا منها، وكذلك عندما نجد في سِيَرِهم ما يتعارض مع أغراض الماسونية وتوجهاتها.
وأنا لا أريد في هذا المقام أن أنتقل عن موضوعنا الأصلي إلى موضوع الأمير سعيد ، ولكن لضرورة المقام سأعرض موجزًا سريعًا يبيّن كيف أعلن الأمير سعيد استقلال سورية وحقيقة علاقته بشريف مكّة الحسين وابنه فيصل . 
وسأعتمد على بعض المراجع المستقلة والمحايدة والمعتمدة ومنها كتاب (جهاد نصف قرن) للأستاذ الجامعي أنور الرفاعي ، ومزيّة هذا الكتاب أن كاتبه شخص أكاديمي محايد ، ومعاصر لتلك الحقبة وينقل الأحداث من وثائق مشهورة وثابتة مع ذكر المصدر وتاريخه ، وأحيانًا يرفق صورة الوثيقة التي ينقل عنها ،ولكن سأبدأ بذكر ترجمة الأمير سعيد في كتب التراجم الكبيرة والشهيرة :
أولاً ـ قال المؤرّخ الشهير محمد أديب آل تقي الدين الحصني ؛ وهو معاصر للأمير سعيد؛ في كتابه (منتخبات التواريخ لدمشق) في ترجمة الأمير محمد سعيد :
((منهم الأمير سعيد بن الأمير علي باشا ، وقد أحيا ذكر أبيه وجدّه الأمير عبد القادر بالكرم والأخلاق الحسنة وقد قلّدته الأتراك وكالة الحكم المباشر لهذه البلاد بعد تركهم لها بأن يدافع أهلها عنها وتكون مستقلة تحكم نفسها بنفسها ولها الحق بأن تختار أي دولة تسعفها على نهضتها وذلك قبل دخول الجيش الإنكليزي لها! ولما دخل الأمير فيصل على رأس ذلك الجيش كما أسلفنا لك ذلك مفصلاً ، أَخَذَ الحكم المؤقت من يد الأمير سعيد وبهذه البرهة اغتالت يدٌ أثيمة أخاه الأمير عبد القادر ، وأبعدته السلطة الإنكليزية إلى خارج سورية ، إلى أن دخلت الجيوش الإفرنسية عندئذ رجع إلى دمشق وهو خير خلَف لذلك السلف ولولا ضيق المقام لسردنا جميع الوقائع المبرورة التي جاهد بها)).انتهى [منتخبات التواريخ 2/742]

ثانياً ـ قال خير الدين الزركلي ؛ وهو مؤرخ وسياسي كبير معاصر للأمير سعيد ؛ في كتابه الشهير (الأعلام) :
((الجزائري (1300 -1390هـ = 1883 - 1970م) محمد سعيد بن علي بن عبد القادر بن محيي الدين الحسني الجزائري: حفيد الأمير عبد القادر صاحب الثورة الأولى على الفرنسيين في الجزائر. ولد وعاش في دمشق وتعلم بها، وبالأستانة. وقام برحلة إلى المدينة المنورة (سنة 1332هـ) صنف بها نور الدين بن عبد الكريم بن عزوز التونسي (الرحلة المدينية - ط) وأشرف صاحب الترجمة على تصنيف كتاب عن والده سمي (تاريخ الأمير علي الجزائري - ط) وكان له موقف كريم في دمشق ، يوم خرج الجيش العثماني منها وبقي فيها جمال باشا الصغير آخر قواد ذلك الجيش فقابله الأمير سعيد وأخذ منه (500) بندقية سلح بها بعض الدمشقيين والمغاربة لحفظ الأمن.وأعلن استقلال سورية قبل دخول الجيشين العربي والبريطاني.
وألَّف حكومة وطنية مؤقتة أقرَّها أول داخل من الجيشين (الشريف ناصر بن علي) فعاشت يومين. وأَبْعَدَه عن الحكم مندوبون آخرون عن فيصل بن الحسين قبل دخول فيصل ، منهم لورنس، ونوري السعيد!! ثم نفاه الإنكليز إلى مصر.
وعاد إلى دمشق بعد الاحتلال الفرنسي (1920م) فأقام إلى سنة 1966م ورافق جثمان جدّه (عبد القادر) يوم نقله من دمشق إلى الجزائر، واستقر إلى أن توفي بها)).انتهى

من هاتين الترجمتين يتضح أن ما تعجّب منه الكاتب من إعلان الأمير سعيد لاستقلال سورية ، ووصفه إيّاه بأنه من الطابور الخامس الماسوني ، غير صحيح ومخالف للحقيقة!!! 

ثالثاً ـ يروي لنا الأستاذ أنور الرفاعي في كتابه (جهاد نصف قرن) الحادثة التالية :
((نادى جمال باشا السفاح الأميرَ سعيدًا وقال له :"سأسافر مع الحملة إلى (الترعة) ويجب أن تكون أنت معي عندما أدخل مصر"
الأمير :"ما نفعي مع الحملة وما فائدة دخولي مصر إلى جانبك؟"
جمال :"سأكلفك بقيادة فرقة خاصة"
الأمير :"ماذا تراني أُعِد؟"
جمال :"استصحب معك اثنين من رجالك ليكونوا خدامًا لك ، ونحن نكفيك مؤونة كل ما يلزمك"
وبعد أيّام ، بينما كان الأمير مضطرًا لإعداد وسائل السفر مع موكب جمال ، هبط دمشق الجنرال الألماني (فافيوس) الذي أعطاه العثمانيون اسم (عبد الكريم باشا)! وكان فيما سبق واليًا على بعض المستعمرات الألمانية في إفريقيا ، وأستاذًا لأولاد الإمبراطور غليوم الثاني ، وكان الناس في دمشق يتساءلون عن معنى وجود الجنرال الألماني في دمشق وبصحبته حاشية خاصة ، منها ثلاثة مترجمين أحدهم مستشرق ألماني يتقن العربية ، وثانيهم مسيحي لبناني ، وثالثهم شيخ مسلم بعمامة من بخارى، وفي تلك الأثناء قابل قنصل ألمانيا في حيفا (لوتفيت) الأميرَ سعيدًا في داره وقال له :"يا سمو الأمير! إني أعلم أنك تعمل من مدة في سبيل إثارة الجزائريين ضد فرنسا ؛ وأنت تتمنى أن تصل إلى الجزائر لتقودها إلى الاستقلال ، وها هي الفرصة سانحة ، فإن هناك بعثة ألمانية ستذهب إلى شمال إفريقيا فيمكنك مرافقتها وتحقيق برنامجك"
وفي اليوم التالي دُعي الأمير لمقابلة جمال باشا الذي ابتدره قائلاً:"تغيّرت خطتي ، فلن ترافقني إلى مصر، وإنما سترافق بعثة عبد الكريم باشا الألمانية ، وهي ذاهبة إلى شمال إفريقيا ، وستمر في طريقك على طرابلس الغرب ، وسترى السيد السنوسي فيها ، فاكتب له قبل أن تصل وأخبره بقدومك وبأنك تحمل رسالة شخصية مني إليه ، وأخبره شفهياً بأني سأهاجم ترعة السويس ، فيجب على السنوسي عندما يسمع بوصول حملتي إلى الترعة لمهاجمة مصر ، أن يهاجم من ناحيته مصر أيضاً فنضعها بين نارين ، وليضرب المصريين على رؤوسهم ويسوقهم إلى الحرب كالـ..." وسلّم جمال باشا في الحال الأمير سعيداً رسالة مختومة ؛ وأمره بالاستعداد للرحيل في الغد . 
صدّق الأمير سعيد أقوال جمال ، وخفق قلبه فرحاً لسيره إلى بلاده الأولى ، وفي الغد كان في محطة الحجاز في عربة خاصة تُقلّ بعثة عبد الكريم باشا الألماني ..
وفي الطريق التفت الأمير إلى الجنرال الألماني وقال له :"أين نحن ذاهبون؟ وما هي خطتنا؟ وما هو طريقنا؟" فأجاب الجنرال :"نحن ذاهبون إلى إفريقيا الشمالية" فاطمأن قلب الأمير وأخذ يطلّ من نافذة القطار ، وينظر إلى الأفق البعيد ويتخيل الرحلة الجميلة ، ويتصور وصوله إلى طرابلس واتصاله بالسيد السنوسي و ...........
وصادف عندما أشرف القطار على محطّة (العُلا) أنّ الأمير التفت إلى أحد كبار مرافقي البعثة الأتراك وهو (سامي بك) متصرّف (نجد) وأراد أن يتحقق من سلامة الطريق و.... وقال له :"يا سامي بك هل طريقنا جميعه في أمان؟ أم هو محفوف بالأخطار؟ وما هي تفاصيل مخطط السير؟" 
فأومأ سامي بك إلى الأمير أن يخرجا معاً إلى رواق القاطرة ، وظنّ الأمير أنّ مثل هذا الحديث عن مخطط الرحلة يجب أن يبقى سرًا لا يبلغ مسامع الجنود خشية الجاسوسية وافتضاح الأسرار ، فترك مقعده ، وانتحى بمتصرّف نجد ناحيةً ودار بينهما حديثٌ لم يسمعه غيرهما :
سامي بك :"يا سمو الأمير إني أقدّر فيك وطنيتك وأعترف بشجاعتك ، ولأنك أمير من سلالة الأمراء فمن واجبي أن أصدقك القول ولا أخدعك . ليس هدف هذه البعثة الألمانية الذهاب إلى إفريقيا الشمالية ، وإنما هدفها الوصول إلى مستعمرات ألمانيا في إفريقيا الوسطى ، ولها مهمة خاصة في البلاد العربية ، فقد زوّد جمال باشا الجنرال الألماني بصلاحيات واسعة في الجزيرة العربية! وسوف تصل هذه البعثة إلى المدينة المنوّرة ، مدينة الرسول عليه السلام ، وستدخل هذه البعثة الأماكن المقدسة!! وطريقها هذا سرٌّ لم يطلعوك عليه" 
وكان الإيمان والحماس الديني باديًا على وجه والي نجد وهو يتحدَّث ، فأطرق الأمير سعيد هنيهة ، وعلِم أنّ حديث قنصل ألمانيا في حيفا له وحديث جمال باشا ، والرسالة التي يحملها ، وجواب عبد الكريم باشا في الطريق ، كان كله مؤامرة عليه ، وخشي أن تكون أوامر جمال أن يقتله في الطريق .
فالتفت إلى محدِّثه وقال له :"ولكن هل يجوز لك أن ترافق هذه البعثة وأنت تعلم هدفها ، وتسمح لها أن تكشف عورات المسلمين في أماكنهم المقدسة؟.."
سامي بك :"نحن مأمورون وليس باستطاعتي الرفض ، مع أن سير البعثة إلى الحجاز ليس من رأيي"
الأمير :" وكيف السبيل إذن لنمنعها من تحقيق برنامجها؟"
سامي بك :"اكتب برقية سريّة إلى محافظ المدينة المنورة وأخبره أن يحذّر الجنرال الألماني من القدوم إلى المدينة ، والمحافظ لا بد وأن يثق فيك لمكانتك الممتازة في قلوب الجميع"
الأمير :"حسنًا! عندما أنزل مدينة (العُلا) سأبرق إلى بصري باشا والي المدينة البرقية التالية : (أنا مع بعثة ألمانية مُرادها المرور من المدينة المنورة ، وذلك فيه ضرر على مصالح الدولة ، فأرجو أن تعارض قدومنا ببرقية جوابية بقولك إن مرورنا من الأراضي المقدسة فيه خطر على حياتنا وعلى هياج السكان)
ونجحت الخطة ، فإن جواب بصري باشا والي المدينة وصل كما نرجو؛ واطّلع الجنرال الألماني على فحواه ، وتمتم وكأنه أدرك أن في الأمر سرًّا ، وأخذ ينظر إلى الأمير سعيد شَزْرًا ، ورضي أن يغيّر خطة سفره ، وأن يتجه إلى ساحل البحر الأحمر ، فيكون طريقه إلى الجنوب بحريًا على حذاء الشواطئ العربية ثم تأخذه نقّالة بُخارية إلى الشواطئ الإفريقية حيث يصل إلى هدفه.
وفي (العُلا) كلّف رِفادة باشا شيخ عشيرة (البلي) أن يُهيّئ قافلة للبعثة ، وأن يؤمن بمفرده سلامة البعثة من (العلا) إلى (الوجه) على ساحل البحر الأحمر.
وبعد سبعة أيام من رحلة صحراوية بحماية ورفقة رفادة باشا أشرفت البعثة على (الوجه) ، وهنا بدأت الخلافات بين قائد البعثة الجنرال الألماني وبين الأمير سعيد فقد رفض الأمير الخضوع لأوامر الجنرال بتركه البعثة والسير مع القافلة التي تحمل العتاد والذخيرة ، ذلك لأن هذا ليس من خصائص الأمير ، فالأمير مرافق للجنرال وليس مرافقًا للمؤن والحاجيات ، وخاصة أن ذلك يسير بحماية رفادة باشا .
وفي (الوجه) وزّع الجنرال رجاله على ثلاثة مراكب شراعية ، وضَعَ الأمير في أحقرها ، ولم يكتف بذلك ، بل كان نصيب الزورق الذي يُقِلّ الأمير أن يحمل جميع ما تحمله البعثة من مواد متفجرة وبنزين ، فشعر الأمير أن الجنرال يضمر له الشر ، وأن أقل حادثة يمكن أن تفجر البارود أو تحرق البنزين وبذلك تنتهي حياة المركب ومَنْ عليه ... وبعد أربعة أيام من رحلة بحرية وصلت البعثة إلى (ينبُع) ، فنزل الجنرال وقام بمهمة خاصة لم يدر الأمير شيئًا عنها لأنه مُنِعَ من النزول إلى البر ، وكذلك مُنع من أن يطأ اليابسة عندما وصلت البعثة إلى (جُدّة) ، وحاول الجنرال أن يفعل مثل ذلك عندما وصلت إلى (القنفذة) ؛ أحد موانئ (عسير) ؛ بعد سير سبعة عشر يومًا ، ولكن الأمير ، مخالفًا لجميع الأوامر الصادرة إليه ، غادر المركب ومعه خادمه الخاص (مسعود الجزائري) وبقي في (القنفذة) رافضًا جميع المحاولات التي قام بها الجنرال ليحمله على تغيير عزمه ، وكاد الخلاف ينتهي بينهما إلى تحكيم النار والبارود ، واضطر عبد الكريم باشا الألماني إلى ترك الأمير في (القنفذة) ، وأن يتابع سيره دونه.
عرّف الأمير بنفسه لشيخ (القنفذة) ، فاحترمه أيما احترام ، وقدّم له المعونة الكافية ، وأرسل من يرافقه إلى مدينة (الليث) ، وهنا اتصل الأمير بالقائمقام فأكرم وفادته ، وقدّم له الرواحل وأدِلاَّء ليسير إلى مكة ومنها إلى المدينة ثم يعود أدراجه إلى دمشق.
وفي مكة كانت أولى مقابلات الأمير سعيد بالشريف حسين شريف مكة ، ولم يكن الأمير على علم بمساعي بريطانيا لتهيئة الثورة العربية ، ومفاوضاتها للشريف حسين . فظنّ الأمير أن واجبه المقدس أن يُقنع الشريف بضرورة تأييد الدولة العَليّة صاحبة الخلافة الإسلامية ، فبعد أن أكرمه الشريف وأنزله في جناح خاص من قصره بمكة المكرمة ، اجتمع به ، وكان مما قاله الأمير بعد التعارف وتبادل عبارات الترحيب والشكر:
الأمير :"أنت تعلم أن الصليب يحارب الهلال اليوم . وأنت ابن رسول الله . فيجب أن تكون على وفاق مع الخليفة العثماني"
الشريف :"ولكن الاتحاديين كَفَرَة لا يتبعون تعاليم الدين ، ولقد قاوموني . ولقد حاول الوالي وهيب باشا قتلي ، وهاجمني في قصري ، ووضع يده على أوراقي ورسائلي الخاصة" 
الأمير :"ولكنك يا شريف! أنت ثاني رجل في الدولة العلية بعد الخليفة ، وإذا حدث للحكومة حادث فلا أحق منك أن يتقلدها ، لنسبك من رسول الله ، ولمقامك العظيم عند جميع المسلمين ، ومن لنا أمير غيرك إذا أصيب الخليفة؟"
الشريف :"أبداً! أبداً! لا أطمع بالملك ، ولا أطمع بمنصب يزيد عن حماية الكعبة الشريفة"
الأمير :"أنا على رأيك أيها الشريف ، لسوء إدارة الاتحاديين ، وإني أكره جمال باشا شخصيًا ، ولكن أرى أن واجبي في تأييد الخليفة الشرعي ..."
وأخذ الأمير يشرح للشريف حسين ما جرى له مع جمال باشا وتفصيلات الرحلة الشاقة ... وانتهى الأمر بالشريف حسين أن فوّض إلى الأمير سعيد أن يُحسِّن العلاقات بينه وبين جمال .
وقد حمل الأمير سعيد ذلك إلى جمال باشا في دمشق ومهّد السبيل للتفاهم بين الطرفين . والراجح أن اتفاق جمال باشا مع الشريف فيصل ابن الشريف حسين في دمشق ؛ يوم أقام فيصل في دمشق كان على أثر وساطة الأمير سعيد .
وقد جاء وصف هذه المقابلة ونتيجتها في جريدة الجامعة الإسلامية التي تصدر في (يافا) ، في عددها (562) وتاريخ الأربعاء في 23 صفر 1353هـ الموافق 6 حزيران 1934م بتوقيع الأمير نفسه)).انتهى [من كتاب (جهاد نصف قرن) لأنور الرفاعي ص54 إلى ص59]
ويتابع الأستاذ أنور الرفاعي فيقول :((وكان الأمير سعيد قد كتب رسالة شكر من المدينة المنورة إلى الشريف حسين بمكة ، وكتب من دمشق رسالة أخرى شرحَ فيها للشريف حسين مساعيه لدى جمال باشا . ووصلته رسالة جوابية بخط الشريف حسين وتوقيعه تُعدّ وثيقة من الوثائق التاريخية ، وفيها يُبيّن الشريف حسين أنه لابد وأن الشريف فيصلاً قد قابل الأمير .
ونصّها : (((عزيزنا الكامل السيد الشريف الأمير محمد سعيد بن الأمير علي ابن مولانا المرحوم السيد الأجلّ عبد القادر الحسني ؛ حفظه الله ورعاه . السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد فقد تناولنا بغاية السرور كتابيك الأول من مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ والثاني من دمشق الفيحاء وفرحنا بهما لأنهما قد وافيا ببشائر عافيتك التي نتمنى من الله أن يديمها عليك وعلى والدك وأهلك وعشيرتك موفقين لكل ما فيه سعادة الأمة وخير الإسلام . ويكفيك يا بني من الفخار أن تمثل بمناهجك السامية جلال فضائل شرفكم الباذخ الذي تتوجت به مفارق آبائك وأجدادك من سلالة ذلك البيت الطاهر الكريم.
إنا لا نعد خدماتنا التي ذكرتها بالإطراء والثناء إلا جزءًا من بعض ما تفرضه الإسلامية علينا لخدمة الدين الحنيف والخلافة العظمى والبلاد العزيزة المحبوبة ، مؤملين من الله عزَّ وجلّ أن يوفقنا لإيفاء تلك الواجبات حقها وأن يمنحنا السداد في الأقوال والأعمال بما تقرّ به عين جدك الأعظم صلوات الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه.
أدعو لوالدك بنجاح مساعيه وأن يرده إليك سالماً في دينه ودنياه وأن يسمعنا عن أخباره ما تسر به الأفئدة .
أنجالنا يهدوك سلامهم . ولابد أن فيصل قد حظي بمشاهدة طلعتك البهيّة بالفيحاء . إننا لا نزال نذكرك كما تذكرنا والله يتولى رعايتك أيها العزيز .
20/5/1333هـ أمير مكة
حسين ))).انتهى [جهاد نصف قرن ص63ـ65]


ويتابع الأستاذ أنور فيقول: ((قدم فيصل دمشق في 26 آذار عام 1915م ، فتلقاه جمال باشا بحرارة ....وبقي في دمشق هذه المرة ستة أسابيع .... وكانت أولى مقابلات الأمير سعيد مع الشريف فيصل خلال تلك الإقامة القصيرة ... وقد زاره في منزل آل البكري وذكر له ما سعاه لدى جمال باشا عن حسن التفاهم بين قادة الدولة العثمانية وشريف مكة ، مع العلم أنّ انضمام الحسين إلى جانب الحلفاء لم يكن قد تم بعد ..)) [المرجع السابق ص63]
((وعاد فيصل من الأستانة ، وتردد على دمشق مرات ، وتم الاتفاق بينه وبين قادة العرب فيها على الثورة ، وكان والده قد أتم اتفاقه مع البريطانيين ، وكان جمال باشا في دمشق يكرم فيصلاً من ناحية ويراقبه من ناحية أخرى ، وكان الأتراك يتوددون للشريف حسين وأولاده ويكرمونهم ، ولكنهم كانوا يخشونهم ويخافون أن يقوموا عليهم ؛ وكأن تلك المراسلات السرية بين حسين ـ مكماهون ، قد شمّ الأتراك رائحتها أو تنبّؤوا حدوثها دون أن يتمكنوا من كشف أسرارها والوقوف على حقيقتها، فكانت كل حركة وسكنة من الأشراف أولاد الحسين تؤوَّل لدى المقامات التركية . ويروي الأمير سعيد إحدى قصص جمال باشا والشريف بقوله :"بينما كنتُ في دارٍ لي "بالجسر الأبيض" ، قدم الشريف فيصل ، فاستقبلته استقبالاً يليق بمثله ،.. وبعد أن استوى بنا المكان أخذ يحدثني والدمع يترقرق في عينيه :
فيصل :"أحب أن أحدثك يا أمير بحديث جرى لي اليوم مع جمال باشا ، وآخذ به رأيك"
الأمير :"خيراً إن شاء الله"
فيصل:" طلبني جمال (باشا السفاح) وقال لي:"بلغني أنّ أخاك الشريف علي ، قد وصل المدينة المنوّرة وأخذ يتصرف بأمور ليست من اختصاصاته ، وأخشى أن يكون غير مخلص النية نحو الدولة العثمانية، وأنت تعلم أنني لا أسكت عن إنسان مهما علت منزلته ، ولن أسمح له أن يحيد عن طريق الإخلاص للدولة ، لذلك أرى أن تكتب لأخيك الشريف علي حالاً ، بأن يغادر المدينة ويعود من حيث أتى ، وإلاّ فسأضطر لشنقه .." 
الأمير:"يا سمو الشريف! نحن أبناء عمومة ، ننتمي إلى الأسرة النبوية الشريفة ، ونحن على السرَّاء والضرَّاء ، ومن واجبي أن أحميك وأمنع عنك وعن أخيك أذى جمال السفاح ، وخاصة أنني أنا الذي كنت واسطة الصلح بين الشريف والدك وبين جمال ، فإن شئت سرتُ أنا إلى جمال ودافعت عنك وعن أخيك وأفهمته أن الحجاز تحت إمارتكم ، وأنتم تتنقلون أينما شئتم وحيثما أردتم ، وليس لأحد عليكم سلطان ، ولا لرجل مهما علت مرتبته في الدولة أن يمنعكم من دخول المدينة أو غيرها من مدن السلطان ، وإما أن تترك دمشق وتعود إلى والدك ، تخبره بسوء نيات جمال ، وأنا على استعداد لإيصالك إلى الحجاز سالماً آمنًا مع عدد من رجالي الذين أعتمد عليهم دون أن يتمكن جمال وعيونه من معرفة شيء من أمركم ، وإما أن تعود إلى دار آل البكري وتمتنع عن الحضور إلى مقر جمال باشا حتى ينجلي الموقف ، ويرجع عن ظلمه لكم أو ترى فيه رأيًا"
فيصل:"ولكنك تعلم أنني لا أستطيع أن أقوم بعمل إلا بما يأمرني به والدي وقد كتبت له بتفصيل ذلك اليوم . وأنا بانتظار جوابه"
الأمير:"إنني أخشى أن يكون جمال قد أضمر لكم الشر ، ولا بد أنكم ستنتقمون منه شر انتقام ، ولكن الزمن لم يحن لمثل هذا العمل ، وعلى كلٍ إذا امتنعتَ عن المجيء إلى مقرّه ، فإنه لابد سيسترضيك لأنه بحاجة إلى مساعدتك أنت وجميع عائلة والدك الكريم"
وقد اعتكف فيصل بالفعل في دار آل البكري لم يخرج منها يومه وليلته ، فأرسل إليه جمال يسأله عن سبب تغيبه واعتذرَ له عما بدر منه ، وقال له :"نحن في حالة حرب ، ولذلك كنت حريصًا على أن أراقب كل حركة وسكنة حتى لا يقع ما يضر بصالحنا ، وقد علمتُ بحسن نية أخيك ، وأرى أن نكون دائمًا على وفاق ، لذلك سأرسل برقية إلى بصري باشا بأن يلاطف أخاك ويحسن معاملته ؛ وأنت أبرق إلى أخيك أن يتفاهم مع الوالي حتى لا يحدث ما يشوش الحالة في المدينة ويقلق بال الباب العالي")). انتهى[المرجع السابق ص 65 إلى ص67]

((انتهت حملة الترعة التي أعدّها (جمال باشا السفاح) لغزو مصر إلى الفشل ، وظهرت نيات جمال باشا نحو العرب وزعمائهم ، فأخذ ينفي العائلات إلى الأناضول ويراقب حركات سادة العرب ، وألّف ديوانًا عرفيًّا في (عاليْه) وأمر بالقبض على عدد من كبار رجالات القوم من مسلمين ومسيحيين وأخذ يحاكمهم بتهمة التآمر على سلامة الدولة العثمانية والاتصال بالدول الأجنبية ... وفي 6 أيار 1916م أُعدم شنقًا واحد وعشرون شخصًا مِنْ عِلْيَةِ القوم..)) [المرجع السابق ص68ـ72]
((وكانت الأمور في الدولة العثمانية تسير من سيِّىء إلى أسوأ ؛ فإن إعدام الشهداء في 6 أيار لم يزد العرب إلاّ بغضاً بجمال والأتراك ، وإن الشريف فيصل الذي كان في مزرعة آل البكري يوم الحادثة المشؤومة ، صاح صيحته الشهيرة :"طاب الموت يا عرب" وكانت اتفاقات الشريف حسين مع البريطانيين قد انتهت ، والعرب استعدوا لإعلان الثورة )) [المرجع السابق ص76]
يقول الأستاذ محمود شاكر في (التاريخ الإسلامي) 8/227 : ((وقد أثارت هذه الإعدامات شيئًا من النقمة على جمال باشا خاصّةً ، وسُمّي الذين أُعدموا بالشهداء ، وكان حجةً لثورة الشريف حسين على الدولة إذ أرسل ابنه فيصلاً ليتوسط لدى هؤلاء فأراد جمال باشا أن يُلقي القبض عليه فاختبأ وأرسل لوالده فاندلعت الحركة من مكّة ، وكان قد تمّ التفاهم مع الإنكليز ، وهُزِم العثمانيون)).انتهى
قال الأستاذ أنور الرفاعي :((.. يمَّمَ الأمير عبد القادر الحفيد (شقيق الأمير سعيد) وجهه شطر الحجاز كعبة آمال المسلمين . وفي مكة تعرّف بالشريف حسين ..... وقبل أن يُغادر الأمير عبد القادر (المشهور بالأمير عبدو) مكة المكرمة ، حضر موسم الحج ، وكان موسمًا مزدحمًا كثير الحجاج من جميع أنحاء العالم الإسلامي ، وأخرج الحسين عَلَماً وصلى عليه أربعون ألف مسلم من الحجاج ، وطاف بالعلم سبع مرات حول الكعبة ، ثم سلّمه للأمير عبدو ليرفعه على سراي دمشق باسم الحسين ملك العرب.
وقد جاء في جريدة البيرق البيروتية في عددها (984) وتاريخ 19 تموز 1932م وصفٌ لرحلة الأمير عبدو (الشهيد) إلى الحجاز من مقال بتوقيع الأمير محمد سعيد ، نقتطف منه ما يلي :"وفي الحقيقة إن الخدمة الجليلة التي قام بها الشهيد عبد القادر نحو الوطن سوف تقدرها الأجيال المقبلة حق قدرها ويدونها التاريخ في أمجد صفحة من صفحاته بمداد الفخر والإعجاب ، وقد كان هذا الشهيد السبب في تأخير احتلال سورية مدة سنة ، وإذا علم الناس بأن الاحتلال كان مقررًا لسورية وليس هناك معاهدة يستند عليها ، كما صرّح لي الأمير فيصل بنفسه في وهيد ، لعرفوا عندئذ مقدار الخدمة التي أداها الشهيد لوطنه . ومما يدل على شدة تعلقه بالله وفرط إخلاصه لوطنه وأمته أنه حين فرّ من بروسة مقر منفى عائلته وقطع تلك المسافة الشاسعة إلى أن وصل إلى مكة بقي متنكرًا عن الناس لابسًا النعل الحجازي والثوب الأبيض البسيط حتى تمكن من القيام بشعائر الحج خير قيام لا يشغله من مشاغل الدنيا وسفاسفها شاغل . ولما علم ملك العرب الحسين بن علي بمقدمه نصب له مضربًا إلى جانب مضاربه وخطب في السوريين قائلاً :(هذا أميرٌ من أمرائكم ، وزعيمٌ من زعمائكم، تعرض لأشد الأخطار رغبة بأداء الفريضة وحبًّا بخدمة بلاده وأمته وهو يتوارى عن الناس لكي يكون عمله خالصًا لله وحده فعليكم أن تقتدوا به وتسيروا في أثره) ثم أمر بتسليمه عَلَمَ القيادة الذي جاء ذكره وطلب منه الذهاب للعقبة ليكون إلى جانب نجله الأمير فيصل".انتهى
((واجتمع الأمير عبدو في العقبة بالأمير فيصل قائد الجيش العربي ، فأكرمه فيصل كما أكرم جميع قادة العرب ومشايخها وزعمائها ، وكان (لورنس البريطاني) يرافق الأمير فيصل ، ويدبر الخطط الحربية ، ويقدّم الذهب الوهّاج إلى الأمير فيصل ليوزعه على القبائل العربية دون ما حساب ... وسار لورنس والأمير عبدو إلى (الأزرق) ، وطلب لورنس من الأمير عبد القادر أن يسير برجاله ـ وقد أصبحت تحفّ به ثلة من المتطوعين الذين أُعجبوا ببطولته وشهامته ـ وأن ينسف الجسر الحديدي في وادي خالد قرب تل شهاب ، فأبى الأمير عبدو وقال :"إن مهمتي أنا هي قتل جمال باشا الذي شنق أحرار العرب وأبرياءها ، وهزئ بعائلتنا وكرامتها وأهانها بشنق الأمير عمر ، أمّا نسفُ جسرٍ حديدي يسبب قطع خط الرجعة على آلاف من الجيوش المسلمة التابعة للدولة العثمانية فليس من الإيمان في شيء ، فهم مسلمون قبل أن يكونوا أتراكًا ، وهم عرب على الغالب ، وقد حاربوا إلى جانب تركيا لأنها كانت هي صاحبة البلاد ، واليوم عندما يطلب إليهم الانضمام إلى جيوش الثورة العربية فلا يرفضون ، ولا يجوز لي أن أعمل على إيقاعهم أسرى في أيديكم أو على قتلهم برصاصكم ..."
ومن هنا نقم لورنس على الأمير عبدو وأضمر له ولأسرته الشر ، وترك الأمير عبدو لورنس غاضبًا ، وسار برجاله نحو دمشق فلما وصل جبل الدروز اتصل بزعمائها ورفع علم الحسين الذي كان معه ، وكان ذلك إخلاصًا منه للحسين الملك الجديد على العرب ، وإن خالف أوامر حليفه لورنس الإنكليزي .. 
ثمّ عفت الدولة العثمانية عن الأمير عبدو ، ونزل دمشق ، واحتفظ بعلم الحسين في دار أبيه)).انتهى[جهاد نصف قرن) لأنور الرفاعي ص79 إلى ص81] 

وأما قصة رفض الأمير عبدو لطلب الضابط البريطاني لورنس بنسف الجسر الحديدي ، وتركه له فقد ذكرها أكثر من مرجع . وأهمها ما ذكره لورنس نفسه في كتابه (أعمدة الحكمة السبعة) ص390 ، وكتابه (ثورة الصحراء) ص103 ، حيث خصص صفحات تحدّث فيها عن الأمير عبدو وشقيقه الأمير سعيد ، ووصف الأول بالتعصّب الديني وأنّ إسلامه وقف ضد مسيحيّته ، وكان يصفه بعدوّه القديم . وفي تلك الصفحات برزت نفسيته العِدائية نحوهما بوضوح تام .

يتابع الأستاذ أنور الرفاعي فيقولك: (( ..وما كاد الأمير سعيد يستقر بدمشق ويتصل بأنصاره وأعوانه ـ وكانت الثورة العربية قد اندلعت وتراجع الترك عن الجزيرة العربية وأصبحت فلسطين وسورية مهددة ، وأُسندت قيادة الجيش في فلسطين إلى جمال باشا المرسيني المعروف بجمال باشا الصغير تمييزًا له عن جمال السفاح ـ حتى رأت الدولة العثمانية حاجتها إلى الأمير شديدة ، ليقوم بمهمة الوسيط بينها وبين الأمير فيصل قائد جيوش الثورة العربية ، فلقد حاولت تركيا أن تسترضي فيصلاً ، بعد أن سبق السيف العذل ، وبعد أن أطلق والده الملك حسين أول رصاصة إيذانًا بثورة العرب الكبرى وبعدما تقدمت جيوش الثورة العربية وضيّقت على الأتراك في الحجاز ، وضربت سكة حديد الحجاز وتقدمت شمالاً وأخذت تستعد لدخول سورية في الوقت الذي أصرّ فيه الملك حسين على الحلفاء تسيير حملة إلى فلسطين تساند الجيش العربي ، وكانت بريطانيا تهيئ حملة الجنرال (اللنبي) التي حررت فلسطين عن قريب من أيدي العثمانيين ولكنها مع الأسف حررتها من حكم ، لتكبلها بحكم أشد وأقسى ، نعم في هذه الوقت وصلت إلى الأمير سعيد رسالةٌ شخصية مع موفد خاص من قبل جمال باشا المرسيني يرجوه فيها التكرم بزيارته في مقر قيادته في (السّلط) في شرقي الأردن وكان ذلك في أواخر شهر تموز عام 1918م.
وقد أخذ جمال المرسيني يشرح للأمير موقف الجيوش العثمانية المتخاذل ، وقوة الأمير فيصل والجيوش العربية ، ويستفز حماسة الأمير الدينية ، ويقول له :"لقد هاجمت جيوش الأمير فيصل جيوشنا وأعملت فيها السيف ، ونحن مسلمون قبل كل شيء ، ويجب حقن دماء المسلمين ، والصلح خير الحلول بيننا ، ولقد جرت بين الأتراك والأمير فيصل مراسلات من عدة شهور لم تأت بطائل ، وإني لم أجد الآن خيرًا منك ليذهب إلى فيصل ويقوم بدور الوسيط في الصلح بيننا وبينه ، وذلك لشرف عائلتك ، ولانتسابك إلى الرسول العربي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم كانتساب الأمير فيصل ، فأنتم أبناء عم ، ولمقدرتك ومقامك عند الجميع ولإخلاصك إلى الخليفة العثماني وحبك لحقن دماء المسلمين ..." 
((فرضي الأمير سعيد هذه المهمة الخطرة ولكن المشكلة كانت كيف يستطيع الأمير سعيد اجتياز الحدود بين الجيشين التركي والعربي ، وكيف يتوصل إلى الاجتماع بالأمير فيصل ... واقترح الأمير سعيد أن يتصل هو بالأمير فيصل ويستمزج رأيه بالاجتماع به وبعد الاتفاق معه سيذهب إليه ، وأعجبت الفكرة جمال باشا وترك أمر ذلك جميعه للأمير سعيد ... وأرسل الأمير سعيد أحد رجاله الذين يعرفون البلاد معرفة تامة برسالة خاصة منه إلى الأمير فيصل فجاءه الجواب :
((قيادة الجيوش العربية الشمالية
ديوان الأمير 
تاريخ 3 ـ 2 القعدة 1336هـ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبيّ بعده .
حضرة الأخ الكريم ؛
تلقيت كتابك وسررت على صحتك ، عسى الباري يحفظك ، ولعلمي بصفاء نيّتك وخلوصك وما بيننا من الروابط الودية ، أُحرّرُ لك هذا ، أولاً لإعلامك عن صحتي ولله الحمد ، ثانيًا لئلا تتهمني بقلة الوفاء ، وإلا ما كنتُ أرى لزومًا للرد على كتابك لأنني قد جربت أصحابك ، وجرَت بيننا أحاديث تحريرية ولم أر لذلك أدنى ثمرة ، وتأكدت من ذلك بأنهم يريدون المماطلة لاكتساب الفرص ليس إلاّ.
إنْ كنتَ تريد المواجهة شخصيًا فأهلاً وسهلاً وإنني على العهد ، وإن جئت لإبداء بعض ما يُظهرونه لك ويُضمرون خِلافَه ، فلا أرى لزومًا لتعبك ، ولذلك فهنا أمرين : إن كانوا أعطوك ما تتوثق به عن صفاء نيتهم وبيدك ما يثبت ذلك ، فمرحبًا بك ، وتأتي الليلة القابلة الموافق 3-4 القعدة 1336هـ وهي ليلة الأحد الموافق مساء 10 أغسطس إفرنجي ، وفي الساعة الواحدة عربي في وادي (عقيقه) الواقع جنوب سمنة القبلية ، وسيكون في ذلك المحل "فانوس" أحمر مع من يلزم لخدمتكم ، فاعتمدوا عليهم وامشوا بمشورتهم. وإن كانوا قد أجبروك على المجيء ولا بيدك ما يطمئن به قلبك ، فأنت بمحلك والعرب وشأنهم .والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
التوقيع: أخوك فيصل )).انتهى
[كتاب (جهاد نصف قرن) لأنور الرفاعي ص88]

ولي هنا تنبيه : كما ترون فالجميع يخاطب الأمير سعيد والأمير عبدو على أنّهما تابعان مخلصان للدولة العثمانية ، وكذلك تصرفاتهما تدل على ذلك ، والولاة العثمانيون أيضًا يتعاملون معهما بوصفهما مخلصان للخلافة العثمانية ، ولم يمر معنا أنهما فعلا شيئًا يخالف ذلك!!

((..وكان اجتماع الأمير فيصل بالأمير سعيد في (وهيد) بحضور نوري باشا السعيد وفائز بك الغصين أمين سر سمو الأمير فيصل الخاص في ذلك العهد ، واستمعوا جميعًا إلى أقوال الأمير سعيد الداعية إلى إحلال الوفاق بين الأتراك والعرب ، والضنّ بدماء المسلمين ، وكان الأمير فيصل يصر على انسحاب تركيا من البلاد العربية وإعلان استقلالها استقلالاً ناجزًا والاعتراف بتتويج الملك حسين ملكًا عليها ، وهي نفس الاتفاقات التي كانت بين والده الشريف حسين ومكماهون البريطاني والتي قامت الثورة العربية على أساسها ، ولما كان الأمير سعيد لا يملك مثل هذه الصلاحية وإعطاء مثل هذه الوعود ، هنّأ الأمير فيصل على إيمانه بمستقبل العرب وعلى تشبثه باستقلال العرب ، وتمنى له التوفيق واستأذنه عائدًا يحمل رسالة الأمير فيصل الجوابية إلى جمال المرسيني ، وقد أملاها الأمير فيصل باللغة التركية على أمين سره فائز بك الغصين وترجمتها :
""إلى حضرة جمال باشا قائد الجيش الرابع :
يا حضرة القائد العام
تسلمت كتابكم المؤرخ في 5/8/1336هـ والذي تفضلتم بإرساله مع الأمير سعيد وليس لي ما أقوله بالنسبة إلى شخصكم لما أعرفه فيكم قديمًا من الشعور الطيب والعواطف النبيلة التي خبرتها بالذات ولكن هذا لا يمنعني من القول بأن هذه الكتب والرسائل التي لا أزال أتلقاها من وقت إلى آخر وأجيب عليها منذ نحو تسعة أشهر سواء من حضرتكم وسواء من غيركم من كبار القوم ليست سوى إضاعة للوقت فيما لا يفيد إذ لم أر فيها ما يدل على روح إسلامية صحيحة وبذلك لم يبق لي أمل ما في الوفاق والاتفاق. ومع أن زيارة الأمير سعيد بعثت شيئًا من الأمل في نفسي إلا أن هذا لا يمنعني من تنبيهكم إلى حالتكم العامة ، ووضعكم العسكري صار في أقصى درجة من الخطر وستؤيد الأحداث قولي هذا الذي أقوله بلسان المسلم المخلص الصادق لا بطريق التهديد ، والله يعلم أن ما أكتبه إليكم بهذا الشأن مصدره الوجدان الذي يهيب بي إلى نصحكم وتحذيركم . إن العرب لا يطلبون شيئًا من الترك ، إن كل ما يطلبونه هو أن يعيشوا أحرارًا وعلى وفاق تام واتحاد معهم.
إن للعرب مطلبًا صريحًا وواضحًا يلحّون في تحقيقه وإجابته ولا يتنازلون عنه وإني أصارحكم به وهو : (إن العرب يريدون منكم أن يكون حالهم معكم كحال بافاريا مع ألمانيا) ، إن قبول هذا الاقتراح يربط بين قلبي الأمتين برباط متين لا تنفصم عراه كما إني أَعُدُّ القَبولَ بأقلَّ منه جناية تُجنى على هاتين الأمتين الإسلاميتين فلا يتجدد بعد ذلك الزمن الذين يعودون فيه إلى دواوين الحرب العرفية وإلى أحكام الإعدام والشنق وإلى الفتاوى المزيفة وإلى ترديد عبارات (الأصابع الأجنبية) أو الخروج على السلطان فتجدد القلاقل والمصائب .
والخلاصة إنني أختم كتابي قائلاً بأنني على أتم استعداد للدخول في المفاوضات متى قبلت الحكومة التركية اقتراحي هذا مقدمًا احترامي إليكم . في 5/11/1336هـ
فيصل "".انتهى 
(نص الكتابين نشرته جريدة الكفاح عدد 1652 وتاريخ الخميس 26/ربيع الأول/1365هـ ،و28/شباط/ 1946 بتوقيع الأمير سعيد نفسه). [ وانظر كتاب (جهاد نصف قرن) ص89 إلى ص92]

((ويضيف الأمير سعيد زيادة عما ذكرناه في وصف مقابلته للأمير فيصل ما جاء في سلسلة مقالاته في جريدة الجامعة الإسلامية الذي نقتطف منه بعض فقرات وردت في عدد 9 تموز 1934م وهي :""..وبعد العناق والسلام بدأنا بالحديث وسلمته كتاب جمال باشا فقرأه وأكثر الإمعان فيه ، وما لبث أن استأذن بالذهاب ودخل إلى فرع متصل بالصيوان وهو عبارة عن خيمة صغيرة فيها منضدة للكتابة ، وجلس حوله فائز بك الغصين ونوري باشا السعيد . وبعد محادثة نصف ساعة على التقريب جاء الأمير (فيصل) وأرباب معيّته وبيده كتاب يحتوي على جوابه لجمال باشا فناولني إيّاه قائلاً :"هاك جواب جمال باشا اقرأه . وبعد قراءته عرضتُ رأيي على الأمير بوجوب كتابة (دردنجي أردو قومانداني جمال باشا حضرتلرينه) بدلاً من (جمال باشا به) تبعًا لحسن المجاملة التي ما أنقص جمال فيها شيء . فرأى الأمير رأيي وضرب على هذه العبارة وكتب حسبما اقترحت .
.. وبعد هذا تداولنا في الشؤون وما يجب اتخاذه من تدابير إذا امتنع الترك عن الموافقة على الاستقلال وسألت الأمير عن العهود والشروط التي تقررت بينهم وبين الإنكليز فيما يتعلق بسورية وما هي الخطة التي تقررت بين الجانبين ، فأجابني بما يأتي حرفيًا : "ليس هناك لا عهود ولا شروط يا أخي ، إنما الذي تم القرار عليه هو أننا سنهاجم سورية وفلسطين ، فكل قوة من القوى الثلاثة الإنكليز والإفرنسيين والعرب تسبق فتحتل بلدًا تسيطر عليها إلى أن تنظر الدول المتحالفة في أمرها ، من أجل ذلك إذا أردتم أن تضمنوا استقلال بلادكم فلا تنتظرونا ، بل عندما تسمعون بقرب الجيوش منكم أعلنوا الاستقلال ولو بتضحية إذ ربما تأخر الجيش العربي وتقدم غيره".انتهى [المرجع السابق ص93]
(ونشرت جريدة الأيام والمقطم عام 1923 تصريحات الأمير سعيد كاملة حول هذا الموضوع)
وحمل الأمير سعيد الرسالة الجوابية من الأمير فيصل واتجه إلى مقر جمال باشا المرسيني .
(( .. وكان الأمير سعيد قد أخذ يناقش جمال باشا في مستقبل البلاد العربية وموقف الأتراك من حركة العرب ؛ ويقنعه بضرورة الاتفاق مع العرب والقَبول بمطالب الملك حسين جميعها وكان مما قاله :"هل تعتقد أن باستطاعة الجيوش العثمانية الصمود أمام هجمات الجيش العربي والإنكليزي؟"
جمال:"لا أعتقد هذا أبدًا"
الأمير:"إذن أليس من الأنسب أن تعلنوا أنتم استقلال البلاد فتكون لكم يد بيضاء على الأهالي ، وسوف تنتهي الحرب بشكل ما ، وستبقى العلاقات بينكم وبين العرب حسنة ، ولا يشعر الأهالي بفرق بين حكومتكم والحكومة العربية المقبلة ، لأنهما حكومتان مسلمتان"
وقَبِلَ جمال المرسيني وجهة نظر الأمير سعيد وعقد هيئة أركان حربه وعرض عليهم الفكرة ووافق الجميع إلاّ واحدًا.
وكتبوا إلى العاصمة التركية لأخذ موافقة أولي الشأن ، ووافق السلطان محمد رشاد ، وكتب بذلك أمرًا ، ولكن (طلعت) و(أنور) و(جاويد) قادة الاتحاديين أهملوه ولم يرسلوه إلى سورية وكانت الحوادث تمر بسرعة ؛ ولم يجدوا الوقت الكافي لتحقيق اقتراح الأمير سعيد)).انتهى [المرجع السابق ص94] و[انظر مذكرات عن القضايا العربية والعالم الإسلامي ص126] 

وكانت أخبار تقدم الجيش العربي والإنكليزي وانهزامات الجيش التركي تَرِدُ إلى مدينة دمشق ، والأهالي يشاهدون ارتباك الأتراك وحلفائهم الألمان فيها ، وكان الناس ينتظرون سقوط مدينتهم على أيدي الجيوش العربية أو الجيش البريطاني بين لحظة وأخرى . ((... وكان جمال باشا المرسيني ؛ بعد أن عاد الأمير سعيد من (وهيد) وأيقن أن الصلح مع الأمير فيصل ضربٌ من المحال ؛ كلّف الأمير سعيدا بأن يُؤلف من المغاربة الموجودين في سورية قوة محلية لحفظ الأمن ولمساعدة الجيوش التركية وأعطى قيادة هذه القوة إلى أخيه الأمير عبدو الذي سار بها إلى (إزرع) ليحول دون اتصال الجيش العربي بجبل الدروز ، وبقي أفراد من هذه القوة المغربية حول الأمير سعيد بدمشق ، ولكن الترك لم يستطيعوا أن يصمدوا أمام زحف العرب والإنكليز فتراجعوا إلى الكسوة([1]) وأخلوا حوران وجبل الدروز وتراجع الأمير عبدو إلى دمشق ، وكانت المدينة في حالة فوضى مستحكمة ، فقناصل الدول تغادر المدينة، والناس في هرج ومرج ، والشائعات تبلبل الأفكار ، والوالي العثماني لم يُعرَف مقرُّه ، فقد فرَّ في الظلام من المدينة ؛ وخشيَ عقلاء القوم من حدوث فتنة في المدينة ، وانتشار الغوغاء واللصوص في أسواق المدينة للسلب والنهب ، وسارع الأمير سعيد إلى مقابلة جمال باشا المرسيني الذي كان قد نقل مركزه إليها وقال له :"إن المدينة أصبحت في حالة فوضى لا مثيل لها ، والناس لا يعرفون ما يعملون ، وأخشى وقوع حوادث تسيء إلى سمعة المدينة ؛ وإني كجدّي عبد القادر العظيم في عام 1860م أرغبُ في المحافظة على الأرواح ، ومنع الاعتداء على النساء والأطفال ، والوقوف دون النهب والسلب ، وما قد يحدث بين الطوائف من أناس لا خلاق لهم .."
جمال:"كيف العمل؟ والجيش مشغول بالانسحاب والأعداء يتقدمون نحو العاصمة والإشاعات أن طلائعهم أصبحت في الغوطة وسيدخلون المدينة بين لحظة وأخرى"
الأمير:"أرى أن نجمع زعماء الأحياء ليتفقوا على المحافظة على أحيائهم ويؤلفوا حرسًا وطنيًا كما كان الحال في فرانسا وقت الثورة الإفرنسية وبذلك نأمن وقوع حوادث محلية أهلية"
جمال:"حسناً ، افعل ما بدا لك"
ولكن اجتماع زعماء الأحياء لم يُثمر ثمرته المطلوبة ، فعاد الأمير سعيد إلى جمال باشا وقال له :"لم يعد وقت للتفكير والاستشارة ، فالبلد في غليان شديد ، ومُرَوّجو الإشاعات يقلقون الناس ويعملون على إشعال الفتنة . وأنا سأقوم بتوزيع رجالي المغاربة على مداخل الحارات لأمنع التعدي وأحفظ النظام"
جمال:"حسنًا! وأرجو أن يحافظ رجالك عليّ أنا أيضًا"
الأمير:"بما أني سآخذ على عاتقي حماية المدينة فإني أرى أن تأمر الفرق الباقية لديك بالانسحاب من دمشق هي والجنود الألمانية الموجودة فيها بمعدّاتهم وأسلحتهم حتى لا يقع أي اشتباك بين جيشكم المنسحب وجيوش الثورة العربية الظافرة وحتى تسْلم المدينة من الخراب والتدمير .."
جمال:"رأيك في مكانه ، وسأنفذ اقتراحك" . واعتبر الأمير سعيد نفسه مسؤولاً عن دمشق فأسرع إلى داره في حي العمارة وجمع أصحابه وأنصاره ، وأصدر لهم الأوامر المختلفة بالمحافظة على الأمن والنظام وتسهيل انسحاب الجيش التركي المنهزم . وكان ممن تطوع للمحافظة على الأمن والنظام في المدينة ومنع التعدي وحماية الأقليات الدينية العالم الجليل الشيخ رضا العطار ، وكان ضابطًا في الجيش التركي)).انتهى [جهاد نصف قرن ص96ـ 97] 
(والشيخ محمد رضا العطار كان قاضيًا في دمشق ومن العلماء الكبار فيها وله عدة رسائل وكتب ودواوين شعر ، توفي في دمشق سنة 1372هـ وهو والد الداعية الكبير عصام العطار صهر الشيخ علي الطنطاوي. والجميع أصولهم من الجزائر!)
((.. ثم قصدَ (الأمير سعيد) إلى دار الحكومة أمام ضفة بردى يحفّ به ثلاثة من أسرته الأمراء وهم الأمير جعفر والأمير محمد الباقر والأمير حسن ، يحمل كلٌّ منهم بندقية ، ووجد على طول الطريق بين السراي وأوتيل فيكتوريا صفّين من الخيّالة (الدَّرك) المحلّي بقيادة أمين بك الطرابلسي ، فجاوزهم، وصعد درج السراي ولم يجد فيها أحدًا ودخل غرفة الوالي .. وجلس في كرسيّه ، يأمر وينهي.
وشَعَرَ الأمير سعيد أن واجبه الآن أن ينفِّذ ما وعد به الشريف حسين يوم اجتمع في مكّة أثناء رحلته الأولى في طليعة الحرب ، وأن يحقق وعد أخيه الأمير عبدو للشريف حسين عندما استلم منه العلم وحمله إلى دمشق واحتفظ به في الدار ؛ فنادى صديقه المرحوم معروف الأرناؤوط والمرحوم عثمان قاسم وقال لهما :"اذهبا إلى بيتنا في العمارة واتياني بعلم الحسين بن علي الذي أحضره أخي عبد القادر معه من مكة" ، وما هي إلا لحظات حتى شهدت دمشق موكبًا من المواكب الضخمة يذكرنا بمواكب الحج وسفر المحْمَل الشريف ، فقد حمل الأرناؤوط وعثمان العلم العربي ، وركبا في عربة الأمير سعيد الخاصة ، وسار أمامهما عدد من المتطوعين المغاربة يحمون العلم بسلاحهم ودمائهم ؛ وهرع السكان من كل حدب وصوب ينشدون ويهزجون أهازيج الفرح والسرور ، ويعلنون ولاءهم لهذا العلم العربي ، وانضمامهم إلى الثورة العربية ، وما كاد يصل إلى ساحة الشهداء (المرجة) حتى أصبح ألوفًا مؤلفة ، وخرج الأمير سعيد من السراي ، واستلم العلم بيده ورفعه على سراي الحكومة بين الهتافات والتحيات .....

تابع القسم الثاني

[1] ـ من مقال لجميل بيهم : المنار الجديد العدد (13) .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

ونترك وصف هذه الساعة التاريخية إلى جريدة المقتبس التي كان يصدرها العلاّمة الجليل الأستاذ محمد كرد علي ، التي صدرت ذلك اليوم ووصفت رفع علم الحسين على السرايا وبيان الأمير سعيد وصفَ شاهد عيان ، قالت المقتبس :""كان يوم أمس الاثنين سنة 1918 تشرين الأول من الأيام الكبرى في تاريخ الناطقين بالضاد عامة وقاطني حاضرة الشام خاصّة ؛ خَفَقَ فيه العلم العربي ذو الألوان الأربعة على الرؤوس بعد أن طال العهد ونَسيت الأمة العربية أنّ الدهر ربما أعادها سيرتها الأولى وبدلها من عسرها يسرًا ومن يأسها أملاً .
اخفُقْ علَمَ محمد بن عبد الله القرشي النبي الأمين ومَثِّلْ للبشر عظمة الأمويين ببياضك والعباسيين بسوادك واليمانيين باحمرارك وجيش النبوة باخضرارك ، واتلُ على الناس :

إنا لقوم أبت أخلاقنا شرفًا *** أن نبتدي بالأذى من ليس يؤذينا


بيضٌ صنائعنا ، سودٌ وقائعنا *** خضرٌ مرابعنا ، حمرٌ مواضينا "" )).انتهى

ونقلتْ هذا المقال مع كلمة الأمير سعيد التي ألقاها في حينها جريدةُ النضال في عددها 1226 الصادر في يوم الجمعة 10/صفر/1363هـ الموافق 4/شباط/1944م .[كتاب (جهاد نصف قرن) ص98 ـ 101]
دمشق في آخر عام 1918م 
بقي الأمير سعيد طوال الليل يتابع الأحداث مع رفاقه ((..وفي الصباح الباكر كلّف شاكر بك الحنبلي كتابة كتابين أحدهما للقائد الإنكليزي والآخر للقائد الإفرنسي لإبلاغهما تأسيس الحكومة الوطنية ولإنذارهما بعدم جواز دخول الجنود الأجنبية قبل إشعار هذه الحكومة ، عِلمًا منه بأن جيش الأمير فيصل لا يزال بعيدًا عن الشام وكان هو على علم واتفاق مع الأمير فيصل في (وَهيْد) غربي معان يوم اجتمع إليه فطلب منه فيصل أن يُعلن هذا الاستقلال وأن لا ينتظر قدومه خشية أن تسبقه جيوش الاحتلال .
وما طلع فجر 1/10/1918م حتى أحاطت بالمدينة جنود جيش يتجاوز العشرة آلاف جندي من جنود الإنكليز يتقدمه ماجور أوسترالي اسمه (الماجور آرتر أولدن) فأرسل الأمير رسولاً قابل القائد وسأله عن مطلبه فقال إنه يقصد احتلال فندق فكتوريا ورفع العلم الإنكليزي عليه بصفته أول جيش دخل ، كما كان مقررًا بين الجيش الإنكليزي والجيش الإفرنسي وقيادة الجيوش الشمالية التابعة للجنرال (اللنبي) .
وأمر الرسول بالرجوع ثانيًا وإبلاغ قائد الحملة ودعوته إلى الحضور إلى قيادته فأخَذَتِ القائد ريبةٌ لعلمه أن جمال الصغير كان بالأمس يسكن الفندق ولم يعلم ما حصل في الليل.
وما طال تردده بل ذهب إلى دار الحكومة ولما وصل إلى رتاج السراي خاطب السيد عبد الحليم اللاذقاني بالإنكليزية قائلاً :"إذا كان هناك حاكمٌ فليأت لعندي" وبقي حذرًا وسلاحه بيده مع زملائه الضباط . وخرج الأمير إلى الشرفة وخاطب القائد باللغة الإنكليزية قائلاً له :"اصعد إلى هنا ، هنا الأمير سعيد" فبغت القائد حينما سمع صوتًا جهوريًا بالإنكليزية يُملي عليه أمرًا عسكريًا فما وسعه إلا الامتثال.
ولما دخل الميجر الاسترالي (آرتر أولدن) قائد الطليعة الإنكليزية التي دخلت دمشق ، على الأمير في دار الحكومة بادره قائلاً بواسطة الترجمان :"ولماذا دخلت شاهرًا السلاح لمدينة مستقلة لها نظامها ولها تقاليدها؟"
فردّ الضابط قائلاً :"دخلت بأمر من الجنرال (اللنبي) لمدينة يحكمها الترك لاحتلالها احتلالاً عسكريًا"
وردَّ عليه الأمير :"إذن ينبغي أن تعلم أنك على خطأ بقولك أنك دخلت لاحتلال مدينة تركية وما كان ينبغي لك أن تدخل وجيشك شاهرين سلاحكم لمدينة تملك حريتها واستقلالها ، ولولا أنكم تنتسبون إلى حكومة حليفة لما اعتبرناكم ضيوفًا عندنا وطلبنا إليكم أن تنسحبوا"
وإزاء هذا الأمر الواقع لم يسع الماجور إلا أن يتراجع بنظام مجيبًا الأمير بقوله :"يا سمو الأمير! نحن لم ندخل إلى العاصمة بقصد الإساءة إلى حكومة حليفة لنا بل جئنا لنضع هذا الجيش تحت تصرفكم لتتمكنوا بواسطته من توطيد الأمن بعاصمةٍ خلت من رجال الأمن والشرطة"
فقال الأمير :"إن الأمن في البلاد كان بيد أهل البلاد زمن الترك وأنت حينما دخلت بجيشك هل وجدت غير الهدوء والسكينة والنظام؟ ولما كان عندنا من الجند المتطوع ورجال الدّرك والشرطة ما يخولنا إمدادكم بصفتكم حلفاء فنحن على استعداد لمعونتكم"
فانحنى الماجور وشكر الأمير ورجاه أن يمدّه بأدلاّء يذهبون معه لجهة باب شرقي حيث لايزال في تلك الجهة فلول من بقايا الجيش التركي والألماني.
ونادى الأمير الأميرالاي زكي بك العظمة وعزت بك الخوجة وأمرهما بالذهاب مع الجيش الإنكليزي شرطَ أن لا يتدخلا بأي أمر حين لقاء فلول الترك بل عليهما أن يأمراهم بالتسليم باسم الحكومة المؤقتة . وهكذا حصل ، وقد سلّم الترك لمجرد إخطارهم بالتسليم من قِبَل الضابطين العربيين. 
وما كادت هذه الحادثة تنتهي حتى دخل الشريف ناصر ووراءه 30 فارسًا فدخل على سمو الأمير وسلم عليه ولمّا علم أنه رسول الأمير فيصل وأول طليعة له ؛ ولمّا كان الأمير ليس ممن يشتغلون في خدمة الوطن لطمعٍ وهو يعلم أخلاق الناس ما يعلم ، وخوفًا من أن يحدث تصدع في الصفوف من أجل هذا الكرسي المؤقت الذي شغَلَه بكل جرأة ودراية ، كلّف الشريف ناصر بإشغال كرسي الحكم ريثما يصل الأمير فيصل ، فاعتذر هذا بمرضه الشديد وقال له :"يا للعجب أما تلقيت كتابًا من الأمير يرجوك فيه إدارة الحكم حتى حضوره؟" فأجابه بالنفي.
وقد ظهر أن الأمير فيصل بعث بكتاب مع فائز بك الغصين سلّمه بالفعل لجماعة زعمت أنها من أنصاره ، وقد لعبت أيدي الطامعين بهذه الرسالة ؛ وبناءً على إصرار الشريف ناصر بعدم إمكانه إشغال هذا المنصب لمرضه كلّفه الأمير سعيد أن يكتب له تفويضًا بإدارة الحكومة حتى حضور الأمير فيصل ، فكتب ما يلي : (إن سمو الأمير محمد سعيد مكلّف بإدارة الحكومة لحين حضور مولانا سمو الأمير فيصل) الإمضاء ناصر بن راضي رسول الأمير))

((وأمر الأمير سعيد جماعته باستصحاب الشريف ناصر وجنوده إلى داره العامرة بالعمارة والقيام بضيافتهم . وما كاد يذهب الشريف إلى دار الإمارة حتى دخل (لورنس) ومِنْ ورائه جموع العرب وفي مقدمتهم سلطان باشا الأطرش والشيخ عودة أبو تايه وغيرهم .

فتقدم الأمير من لورنس وأبلغه بأن هنا حكومة مؤقتة أعلنها باسم جلالة الملك حسين وأراه العلم الذي أتى به الأمير عبدو أخوه من الحجاز ، فدخل لورنس البهو الكبير وهناك أخذ ذوو المطامع بدس الدسائس بحق الأمراء الذين كان لهم الفضل بتوطيد الأمن ولولا قيامهم بعملهم المفاجئ وإعلانهم الاستقلال لَنَسَفَ الألمان العاصمة بالمدافع التي وضعت بجبل قاسيون وأُعدت لنسفها في آخر لحظة ، ولكن إعلان الاستقلال بتلك الجرأة أوقعهم بتلاشٍ فلم يتمكنوا من غايتهم وإن تمكنوا من إحراق الذخائر ونسف باركات السيارات في أطراف المدينة ولا تزال آثارها باقية إلى الآن في باب شرقي والقدم)).
((ولما كانت هناك خطة مدبّرة ترمي إلى وضع الحكومة تحت نفوذ الإنكليز الذين لم يمكنهم الأمراء الجزائريون من بغيتهم فقد أصبح وجود الأمراء على رأس الحكم عقبة كأداء في سبيل المطامع الإنكليزية وتأمينًا لهذه الغاية فقد دسّ بعضهم على الأمراء بأنهم يتآمرون مع الشريف ناصر الذي أخذوه إلى دارهم مع أن دعوتهم للشريف ناصر صدرت بناءً على حقوق الضيافة ، ولصلة الأمير سعيد بالأمير فيصل صلةً سبقت كل هذه الحوادث يوم مقابلته له في 6 آب بمقر جيوشه بـ(وهيد) غربي معان وما قام الأمير سعيد بكل هذه الحركات إلا لإنقاذ البلاد من الفوضى وإبعاد مطامع الأجانب عنها وكان يصرف على الفرقة المتطوعة من ماله الخاص مما لم يُسبق له نظير بين الذين اشتغلوا بالسياسة ومع ذلك فقد تنحى عن الحكم بملء إرادته واختياره تاركًا الحكم لذوي المطامع وإن ما كتبه (لورنس) في كتابه (ثورة في الصحراء) لأعظم دليل على صدق ما نقول .
وبينما كان الشريف ناصر على وشك الجلوس على مائدة الأمير سعيد جاء رسول (لورنس) وهمس في أذن الأمير طاهر ، بوجوب ذهاب الشريف ناصر مع أحد الأمراء إلى مقرّ الحكومة حالاً ، فرفض الأمير عبدو أخو الأمير سعيد الطلب وأجاب الرسول بأن الشريف يحضر بعد تناول الطعام .
وما ذهب الرسول إلا ليعود بسرعة البرق لينذر الشريف ناصر بهذا القول :"إذا لم يحضر الشريف ناصر إلى دار الحكومة سريعًا ، فإني أحضره بالقوة وألقي القبض على الأمير سعيد"
وامتنع الشريف ناصر عن الطعام حينما سمع هذا الإنذار وطلب من الأمير سعيد أن يرافقه قائلاً :"ربما حدث حادث مهم أو جاء خبر من الجبهة يدعو إلى ذهابنا حالاً"
جرت هذه الحوادث بينما كان الأمير (سعيد) منهمكًا في الإشراف على الموائد لمئات الضيوف والحاضرين وقد تصرف الأمير عبدو دون علم أخيه وكان ..كثير الاعتداد بنفسه وله مواقف مع لورنس يوم كلّفه بنسف الجسور فوق نهر اليرموك للخط الحجازي (ورفض ذلك).
وما كادت السيارة تذهب ، حتى انتخب الأمير عبدو عشرة من فرسانه المغاربة يحملون البنادق الألمانية والسيوف فوصل إلى السراي حينما كان أخوه يهمّ بدخولها ، وكان في الصالون الكبير رضا باشا الركابي ، ونوري الشعلان ، وشكري الأيوبي ، ورضا العابد ، وأحمد قدري ، وشريف الكيلاني وغيرهم ، وكانت الجنود الإنكليزية التي لحقت بلورنس تحيط بالسراي مع فرسان من جماعة نوري الشعلان!.
ولما دخل (الأمير عبدو) كان الشرر يتطاير من بين عينيه لِما سمع من تهديد لورنس ـ وهو البطل الوحيد الذي لم يقهر لورنسَ في الصحراء سواه ـ وقد اعترف لورانس بشجاعته في كتابه (ثورة في الصحراء) وعدّ ذلك تعصّبًا دينيًا .
وقد ضحى الأميران بالمال والروح في هذا السبيل دون أن تبدو منهما بادرة طمعٍ بالمناصب والمقامات ومع ذلك كانا عرضة للدسائس التي كادت تودي بحياتهما معًا لولا مشيئة الله أن تنحصر الكارثة بواحد منهما)).
((واقترب الأمير عبدو من أخيه وهمس في أذنه مستأذنًا بالكلام فنصحه بالصبر ولكن هذا ، وكان الغضب آخذًا منه كل مأخذ ، قال بصوت جهوري مخاطبًا لورنس :"يالورنس! أنت تهدد أبناء عبد القادر بالسجن مساقًا بدسائس الدسّاسين وأنت تعلم أننا لا نخشى الحبس ولا الموت بل لا نخشى أحداً سوى الله ، نحن أتينا بهذا العَلَم الذي يخفق منذ الأمس وقد استلمته من الملك حسين بن علي بعد أن طيف به حول الكعبة وصلى عليه أربعون ألف مسلم ، وهو يخفق الآن فوق الرؤوس ولن يتزحزح من مكانه حتى تراق آخر نقطة من دمائنا حسبنا أننا أعلنا الاستقلال ووطدنا الأمن وإذا كان الخصام على هذا الكرسي فنحن نرفسه بأرجلنا" 
وما كاد يصل إلى هنا ، وكان لورانس قابعًا لا يتكلم ، بل يحمرّ ويصفرّ ، حتى وقف الدكتور أحمد قدري ، فقال للأمير عبدو :"هناك سوء تفاهم يا أمير" . فغضب وقال :" لا يجوز لأحد أن يقاطعني" واستمرّ في كلامه وتقدم من شكري الأيوبي ووضع يده على رأسه وقال له :"ألم نتعاهد يا شكري على خدمة هذه البلاد بكل تضحية دون أن نطمع بالمناصب؟ فقال : نعم . 
فقال :"إذن استلموا هذا الكرسي المؤقت ، المفروض علينا المحافظة على هذا العلم وعلى استقلال البلاد" 
وما كاد يصل إلى هذا الحد حتى قام أخوه ؛ وقد عَرَفَ بالدسيسة ؛ فقبّله وقال له : حقًا يا أخي أنت جدير بأن تكون حفيدًا لعبد القادر . والتفت للحاضرين وقال لهم :"إني تنازلت مقدمًا عن هذا الكرسي للشريف ناصر ولم أشغله إلا للضرورة المحتمة وها أنا نزولاً على رأي أخي أتنازل عنه باختياري"
ثم انصرف الأميران ، وما كاد يصلان إلى دارهما حتى اضطرب حبلُ الأمن واضطرت السلطة لوضع المدافع الرشاشة على منافذ الطرق لأن العشائر من عربان ودروز كانت تملأ المدينة وما أوقفها عن الاصطدام ببعضها سوى الخضوع للأمراء الذين لهم محبتهم وشعبيتهم في نفوس أبناء الوطن ولأنهم كانوا يبذلون المال بكرم في سبيل إعلاء كلمة الوطن .
ومرّ بعض الفرسان الدروز متجهين نحو حي الأكراد لغزوه لثأر قديم عليه ، فما كان من وطنية الأمير عبدو إلا أن ركب فرسه بمفرده وأرجعهم من قرب جادة الشيخ محيي الدين ..وكان هذا خاتمة أعمالهم .
وامتلأت الساحات بالقتلى ويربو عددها على الثلاثين ملقاة جثثهم بالطرق ورُفِعت أعواد المشانق أمام دار الحكومة للإرهاب ولولا خوف هياج الشعب لرُفِعَ على أعواد المشانق كثيرٌ من الأبرياء .
وإنّا رعايةً لهذه الظروف نضرب صفحًا عن التفصيل وفيه ما تبيض له وجوه وتسودّ له وجوه)).انتهى [من كتاب (جهاد نصف قرن) لأنور الرفاعي ص103 إلى ص 109] 

كان الضابط البريطاني لورنس شديد الكره للجزائريين وبخاصة للأمير عبدو لأنه لمس فيه قوة ، ووجده عقبة كبيرة في طريق مخططاته ، ووصفه فيما بعد في كتابه (أعمدة الحكمة السبعة) بعدوّه القديم ، ورفض باسم بريطانيا تأليف هذه الحكومة المؤقتة ، وعيّن شكري بك الأيوبي سرًا حاكمًا عسكريًا على جميع المناطق في حالة دخول القوات البريطانية التي أرسلها الجنرال (اللنبي) لاحتلال المدن ، ودخول مدينة دمشق ، ورفع العلم البريطاني على مقر الوالي التركي المنسحب ، قبل دخوله إلى جانب الأمير فيصل .
إنّ الكولونيل لورنس البريطاني والجهات الاستعمارية وعملاءهم أدركوا منذ أمدٍ أن الأمير سعيدًا وأخاه الأمير عبد القادر الحفيد (عبدو) لن يكونا متعاونين معهم وأنهما أصحاب مبادئ إسلامية يصعب تجاوزها ، ومِنْ ثَمَّ فإنهما سيكونان عقبةً في طريق الاستعمار ، فلا بد من إزاحتهما عن الطريق وبسرعة!! 
وفي صباح اليوم التالي حصل حادث أليم ومفجع ؛ لقد اغتيل الأمير عبدو في شارع العفيف ، وهو على صهوة حصانه ، بطلقات نارية أُطلقت عليه من الخلف فأصابت ظهره وكان فيها حتفه، رحمه الله .
((وبينما كان الأمير سعيد ذاهبًا لملاقاة محمد علي التميمي الذي عينه مديرًا للشرطة يوم إعلانه الاستقلال ، لقيه هذا المدير ومعه قائد الدرك سعدي كحّالة فوق جسر المرجة فأشارا لسيارته بالوقوف ، فوقف الأمير وهو خالي الذهن من كل حادث فسألهم ماذا تريدون؟ فأجابوه : إن رضا باشا الركابي يطلبك . فقال ها أنا ذاهب إليه . وهكذا صعد الأمير إلى السراي ، وما كاد رضا باشا الركابي يشعر بمجيئه من ياوره حتى دخل غرفة معاونه وكان يومئذ عادل أرسلان فسأله الأمير :"ماذا تريدون مني؟" فأجابه : ليس الباشا هو الذي طلبك وإنما الماجور (ستيرلنك) . فترك الغرفة وأراد الذهاب لعند الماجور فاعترضه سعدي كحّالة ومحمد علي التميمي وسألاه فيما إذا كان يحمل سلاحًا فنهره الأمير وقال :"ألا تستحي من توجيه هذا السؤال إلى من ولاّك هذا المنصب وله الفضل فيما حصلت عليه البلاد؟" فوجم التميمي واحمرّ خجلاً ولم يزد كلمة واحدة ، ولمّا أراد الأمير أن يركب سيارته أُبلِغ أنها صودرت بأمر الحاكم العسكري وقدّم له رجال البوليس عربة حقيرة فامتنع عن ركوبها وفضّل المشي على الأقدام ، ولمّا مُنع عن ذلك قال للشرطة :"إما أن أسير على قدمي وإما أن تركبوني هذه العربة وأشار إلى عربة الحاكم الواقفة أمام دار الحكومة ، وهذه العربة أيضًا صودرت من جنرال تركي اسمه مصطفى رمزي باشا ، وهكذا ركب الأمير العربة وحولها عشرات من فرسان الدرك المدججين بالسلاح ووجهتُهم سراي المشيرية التي كانت مشغولة من الإنكليز فأدخلوه على الماجور (ستيرلنك) فرحّب به ، ولمّا سأله عن سبب طلبه بهذا الشكل الذي يتنافى مع العدل ولا يتناسب مثل هذا الإجراء مع أمير له عمله الإنساني وخدمة الوطنية ، فأجابه ستيرلنك بأنك موقوف لإرسالك (للرملة) أنت وأخوك لعند الجنرال (اللنبي) . وقد كتم عنه قتل أخيه خشية أن يثور. فأجابه الأمير :"إن مثلنا لا يحتاج أن يرسل موقوفًا فنحن على استعداد للذهاب حيث شئتم من تلقاء أنفسنا ونحن مستعدون أيضًا أن نأتيكم بكفلاء ، ونحن جبيننا ناصع ولا نخشى من أحد إلا الله الواحد الأحد ما دمنا لم نفعل شيئًا يخالف القانون"
فقال ستيرلنك : إن ما تقوله صحيح ولكني مأمور بإرسالكم مخفورين إلى الرملة . فأخذوا الأمير إلى غرفة خاصة بقي فيها إلى المساء .
وبعد هذا جاء ضابط إنكليزي واستصحب الأمير مع نفرين من البوليس الإنكليزي إلى معتقل (المزّة) فوضعوه بغرفة على التراب لا تحتوي على شيء من مقاعد ولا فرش ..)) [جهاد نصف قرن ص122]
وعند منتصف الليل سُمِح لابن عمّه الأمير كاظم أن يدخل عليه ليُخبره باستشهاد أخيه.
وعندما سأل الأمير سعيد الجنرال البريطاني عن سبب اعتقاله ((أجابه الجنرال بأن الحكومة تتهمه وأخاه بأنهما ادّخرا السلاح وساعدا الأتراك!!(انتبه أخي الكاتب والقارئ) وغير ذلك من التهم التي لا تنطبق إلا على الذين سوف يكشف الزمان عن ماضيهم الأسود)) [المرجع السابق ص125]
ثمّ سُمِحَ للأمير سعيد بالذهاب إلى بيته وقتيًّا . ((وما كاد الأمير سعيد يعود إلى بيته ويستقرّ به المقام حتى أخذت وفود المدينة تأتي للسلام والتعزية وكان في مقدمة من حضر العلماء وعلى رأسهم المحدّث الشيخ بدر الدين الحسني والعلاّمة السيد محمد بن جعفر الكتّاني )) [المرجع السابق ص125]

وبعد يومين من دفن الأمير عبدو ، أي في 5/10/1918 أذاع الأمير فيصل بلاغًا أعلن فيه تشكيل حكومة سورية دستورية عربية مستقلة [انظر (الوثائق التاريخية المتعلقة بالقضية السورية في العهدين الفيصلي والفرنسي) لـ حسن الحكيم ص37] .
وفي 10/12/1918 ، زار الأمير فيصل (لندن) العاصمة البريطانية ، وفوجئ بتأكيد البريطانيين له أن اتفاقية سايكس ـ بيكو بتقسيم البلاد العربية أمر واقع ، وأن ما حملهم على إخفائه عن والده الشريف حسين إنما هو رغبتهم في متابعة العرب الحرب إلى جانب الحلفاء على تركيا ، كما أكدوا له بما لا لبس فيه أن بريطانيا العظمى غير مستعدّة للتراجع عن وعد بلفور الذي أعطته لليهود، وأن في نيّة بريطانيا منح فرنسا المناطق الساحلية الواقعة غربي دمشق ومدن حمص وحماة وحلب ، وأما وعد بلفور فقد قضت به ظروف دولية .[انظر (السياسة الدولية في الشرق العربي) لـ عادل إسماعيل الجزء الرابع] 
وعاد الملك فيصل خائبًا ، وكان يَعِدُ نفسه منذ سنين لتولي عرش سورية ولبنان وفلسطين ووالده خليفة للعرب والمسلمين ، عاد ليجد أن البلاد أصبحت كالطريدة تتقاسمها الذئاب الجائعة. 

وأكتفي بهذا العرض وبتلك النقول التي تبيّن وبجلاء أن الاتهامات التي وجهها الأخ الكاتب للأمير عبد القادر وأحفاده ، لاسيما الأمير سعيد ، هي اتهامات باطلة.

وأظن أنه أصبح واضحًا للجميع أن الأمير عبد القادر وأبناءَهُ وأحفاده كانوا دائمًا موالين للخلافة العثمانية الإسلامية ، ومعادين للسياسات الأوربية الاستعمارية . ولا أظن عاقلاً يصف المواقف التي وقفها الأمير سعيد أو الأمير عبدو بالمواقف الماسونية أو العميلة! 

وللفائدة فإنّ الأمير سعيد الذي يتّهمه الكاتب بالعمالة والماسونية ، كان يسعى وبكل جهد لأجل دعم الثورة الجزائرية لتحرير الجزائر من الفرنسيين ، وكان يجري الاتصالات مع كل الزعماء والملوك العرب للحصول على دعمهم ومساندتهم ، ومن هؤلاء الملك سعود بن عبد العزيز ، وعندي صورة عن الرسالة الجوابيّة التي أرسلها الملك سعود للأمير سعيد وسأرفق صورتها لكم، وإليكم نصها :


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المملكة العربية السعودية
عدد
15/1/2/689 في 14من شهر ربيع الأول سنة 1376

((من سعود بن عبد العزيز إلى صاحب السعادة الأمير محمد سعيد الجزائري سلّمه الله .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : وبعد فقد تسلمنا رسالة سموّكم المؤرخة 23 محرم 1376 وشكرنا لكم ما أعربتم عنه من عواطف طيبة كما شكرنا لكم هديتكم الثمينة التي هي كتاب الله عزوجل .
أما فيما يتعلق بقضية الجزائر فنحن والحمد لله ما توانينا منذ البداية عن بذل الجهود في مساعدتها كما أننا لن نتوانى بحول الله وقوته على ذلك فهي قضية العرب والمسلمين أجمعين .
نسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع لما فيه خير الإسلام والعروبة والسلام)).انتهى

وبالمناسبة فإنّ الأمير سعيد كان يحترم دولة آل سعود ويرفض أي صدام معها ، وكان له دور بارز في منع الصدام وهذا يشهد له به المؤرّخون.
يقول الأستاذ المؤرخ أنور الرفاعي :((فأخذت الإشاعات تروج بأن الأمير فيصل يرغب بإرسال الجنود العرب السوريين إلى الحجاز لقتال عبد العزيز بن سعود الذي كان قد اختلف مع الملك حسين في الجزيرة العربية ، واتّجهت أنظار اللبنانيين إلى الأمير سعيد لترشيحه على عرش سورية ولبنان ، فلقد جاء في جريدتي النادي والروضة اللتين تصدران في بيروت بتاريخ 26 تموز 1919 مايلي :""في دار سمو الأمير سعيد عبد القادر
ما بلغ منشور التجنيد في الشام مسامع أهل حلب وحمص وحماه حتى توافدت الجماهير لبيت سمو الأمير سعيد من كل هذه الأقطار المذكورة يستغيثون به ويلتمسون ترشيحه للإمارة السورية حفظًا لحقوقهم وحقنًا لدماء أبنائهم الذين يتهددهم الموت في محاربة ابن سعود ، وكلّهم برأي واحد ، يؤيّدون هذا المبدأ بكل ما لديهم من القوة ويطلبون راية سورية مستقلة ، شعارها حكومة ديموقراطية لا صبغة فيها لملك الحجاز ؛ فوعدهم الأمير خيرًا ولو اقتضى الأمر بذل النفس والنفيس ، فخرجوا وكلّهم صوت واحد يصرخ : فليحيا الأمير محمد سعيد"")) [جهاد نصف قرن ص135]

فائدة:إنّ المغاربة الجزائريين كانوا ـ ومنذ بداية قيام الدولة السعودية الأولى بمشاركة الشيخ محمد ابن عبد الوهاب ـ رافضين للانحياز إلى جانب دون آخر من المسلمين!
جاء في رسالة السيد محيي الدين بن مصطفى الحسني ؛ والد الأمير عبد القادر ؛ والتي أرسلها إلى أخيه السيد علي بو طالب ، في رحلة الحج: ((... فقد أنعم الله علينا بتمام الحج والعمرة، فلله الحمد والمنة؛ فقد يسّره الله علينا مع تضييق الزمان علينا لأنّ أهل مصر امتُحنوا بالفتنة وامتنعوا من الذهاب في البرّ وعطّلونا)) [وقصده بالفتنة ثورة المماليك على أمير مصر] إلى أن قال ((وعطلونا إلى الثاني عشر من ذي القعدة .. ثم قال: وعجّل اللهُ علينا بفضله فمكثنا في البحر ثمانية أيّام ، الحاصل بين مكّة ومصر أربعة عشر يومًا ، ووقفنا بالأربعاء ... إلى أن قال: ((إنّ السلطان [أي أمير مكّة فيما يظهر] حاصر خلقًا كثيرًا من الحجاج المغاربة وأجبرهم على الخروج ليجعلهم عسكرًا يتقوى بهم على الوهّابيين [والحرب التي تحدث عنها محيي الدين كانت بين أمير مكة وأمراء نجد الوهابيين] ثم قال: ((وكذلك كان مصير الركب الشامي ـ ثمّ ذكرَ أنّ المغاربة رفضوا كما رفضَ أهل الشام التجنيد الإجباري ، واستعمل المغاربة السلاح ومات من الجانبين أموات)).انتهى[بحروفه من مقال للأستاذ المهدي البوعبدلي بعنوان (وثائق أصيلة تلقي الضوء على حياة الأمير عبد القادر) منشور في مجلة الثقافة الصادرة عن وزارة الثقافة في الجزائر العدد 75 رجب 1403هـ ،أيار 1983م ص134، والتعليقات التي بين المعقوفتين للبوعبدلي].

وللفائدة: فإن الأمير سعيد ـ الذي يصرّ البعض في أيّامنا هذه على اتهامه بالماسونية مع أنّه تبرّأ منها وتركها!ـ كان مسلمًا محافظًا على صلاته إلى آخر لحظة من حياته ، ليس هذا فحسب بل إنه ما ترك صلاته ولا تكاسل عنها حتى وهو في المعتقلات وفي أصعب الظروف . يروي لنا الأستاذ أنور الرفاعي ما جرى مع الأمير سعيد وهو في المعتقل في مصر بأوامر الجنرال (اللنبي) : ((وفي (القنطرة) اقتيد الأمير إلى معسكرات الاعتقال الكبرى التي أقامها البريطانيون لأسرى الترك ، واستقبله ضابط إنكليزي قاده إلى خباء كبير وسط فسحة صغيرة تحيط بها الأسلاك الشائكة ، وفي وسطها سرير واحد أُعدَّ له ؛ أما رفيقاه فما كان عليهما إلا افتراش الثرى . وفي الصباح استيقظ الأمير على عادته ، وبعد الوضوء خرجَ فأذّنَ بصوت عالٍ وتقدّم لصلاة الصبح ، فإذا عشرات من العمال والأسرى المسلمين الذين استيقظوا على صوته وهو يُنادي : حيَّ على الصلاة ، حيَّ على الفلاح. وهي أوّل مرّة يسمعونها في تلك المعتقلات ، فسارعوا إلى مصدر الصوت واقتدوا به في الصلاة، وبعد أداء فريضة الصبح التفّوا حوله ، وعرفوه وحيّوه ، مما أزعج قادة المعسكرات وخشوا حدوث فتنة وتمنوا الخلاص منه)).انتهى [جهاد نصف قرن ص153] 
وأختم الكلام عن الأمير سعيد بما قاله الأستاذ أنور الرفاعي في نهاية حديثه عن جهود الأمير سعيد إبّان الانتداب الفرنسي: ((ولم يقْصِر الأمير سعيد همّه ونشاطه على هذا الباب من العمل في الحقل الوطني بل كان في طليعة العاملين في شتى ميادين الجهاد الوطني ، فلقد ترأس 1ـ جمعية الخلافة الإسلامية عقب الحرب العالمية الأولى على أثر إخراج أتاتورك سلائل آل عثمان من بلاد الجمهورية التركية وإنهائه الخلافة العثمانية .
2ـ وترأس لجنة الدفاع عن الخط الحديدي الحجازي الذي اغتصبته شركة دمشق ـ حماة وتمديداته واستثمرته. ونجح في المساعي بإعادة الخط إلى الأوقاف الإسلامية.
3ـ وترأس جمعية مقاطعة شركة الكهرباء والترامواي في دمشق لغلوها في استثمار امتيازاتها.
وكان كل من يمر بالبلاد من شخصيات شرقية وغربية يتصل بالأمير ويعجب بنشاطه وثقافته ووطنيته وكرمه ، كـ (شوكت علي) زعيم المسلمين في الهند الإسلامية وغيرهم .
كما كان الأمير على اتصال بالسنوسيين زعماء طرابلس الغرب يؤيدهم في أعمالهم ضد الطليان ، وكان الأمير سعيد إلى جانب هذا وذاك دائم التفكير بوطنه الأول "الجزائر" الذي جاهد لأجله جدُّه الأكبر عبد القادر ودافع عنه دفاع الأبطال ، فكان لا ينقطع عن العمل في سبيل استقلاله في كل فرصة مواتية ...)) [(جهاد نصف قرن) ص183]
وأخيرًا وليس آخرًا فإن الأمير سعيد كان له موقف عظيم من المخطط اللعين الذي يقضي بسلخ فلسطين من الجسد العربي ، (( وعندما أوشكت الحرب العالمية الثانية على النهاية وانكسرت دول المحور واستسلمت ألمانيا ، شعر الجميع بنشاط الصهيونيين وميل الرأي العام الأوربي والأمريكي المنتصر على الألمان إلى مشاريع اليهود العامة ، فشعر الناس بكارثة عظيمة ستنزل بفلسطين وبالعرب فيها ، وشعر الأمير سعيد كما شعر كثير غيره من المخلصين أن الاستعداد لحمل السلاح أمرٌ يحتمه قانون تنازع البقاء في فلسطين ، فما كاد يُعلَن قرار التقسيم الجائر حتى نشر الأمير نداءً عامًا وزّعه على جميع أنحاء العالَمين العربي والإسلامي يدعوهم فيه إلى حمل السلاح ، ويدعو المغاربة أبناء شمال إفريقية الأشاوس بصورة خاصة إلى تلبية نداء الواجب المقدس في بطاح فلسطين ، نقلته أكثر الصحف العربية ، وقد نشرته مجلة "المصري أفندي" في عددها 16 تاريخ 25/12/1947م تحت عنوان : ((هبّوا إلى حمل السلاح معشر العرب)) ، ونشرته جريدة "الإصلاح" الجزائرية في عددها 71 من السنة الحادية والعشرين بتاريخ 25/ربيع الأول/1367هـ الموافق 5/2/1948م بعنوان : ((نداء من حفيد الأمير عبد القادر بمناسبة حادث تقسيم فلسطين..))
((.. ومن أشهر برقياته تلك التي بعثها إلى الجامعة العربية ونشرتها أكثر الصحف السورية والمصرية ، منها جريدة "العلم الدمشقية" في عددها 445 تاريخ 19/2/1948م وهي :

الأمير الجزائري وموقف الجامعة العربية
فيما يلي نص البرقية التي بعث بها سمو الأمير سعيد الجزائري إلى الجامعة العربية
مصر: أمين الجامعة العربية
باسم الإفريقيين المغاربة ورجال الثورة في سورية وفلسطين الذين درسوا معنى الموت حق الدراسة ، مستعدون وأنا على رأسهم لإنزال ضربة ساحقة على رأس الصهيونية المجرمة آخذين على أنفسنا خوض الحرب حتى النهاية دفاعًا عن أولى القبلتين ، معلنين للملأ ولجامعتكم الكريمة أن إفريقية الشمالية بما فيها طرابلس الغرب جزء لا يتجزأ من القارة العربية ، ولا يمكن نهوض الإسلام والعرب وتوطيد السلم العام إلا بتحريرٍ كامل. اللهم إنا قدمنا أرواحنا في سبيلك حاكمين على الأثَرَة والأنانية بالموت ، اللهم فاشهد . الأمير سعيد.انتهى

ولم يكتف بالبيانات والبرقيات بل تبرّع من ماله الخاص لتأليف فرقة مغربية تحمل السلاح وتحارب إلى جانب المجاهدين العرب والفلسطينيين ، وصار يخرج معهم إلى ميدان التدريب العسكري ...)).انتهى [(جهاد نصف قرن) ص227ـ228]
ملاحظة مهمة: كان الأمير سعيد يمتلك أراضي واسعة ومزارع في منطقة الجولان ، فعرض عليه بعض اليهود أن يبيعها لهم مقابل قرى كاملة في حوران (وذلك قبل 1948) ، فرابه الأمر وشعر أن هذا الإغراء يخفي وراءه أمرًا خطيرًا ، فرفض العرض ولم يلتفت للإغراءات المالية . 

فبعد هذا العرض هل يُقال عن أمثال الأمير سعيد (الطابور الماسوني الخامس)؟؟!!
لقدكان الأولى بالأخ محمد مبارك صاحب (فك الشفرة) أن لا يتسرّع في إطلاق التهم والأوصاف الشنيعة.
وأظن أنه أصبح واضحًا الآن دور الأمير فيصل ووالده الشريف حسين ، ومن وافقهما .
وأسوق تعليق المؤرّخ الكبير الأستاذ محمود شاكر على الأحداث التي جرت مع الشريف حسين وابنه فيصل وحلفائهم من أهل الشام ولبنان ، حيث قال : (( ويمكن القول إن عددًا من الزعماء المسلمين العرب كانوا يريدون إصلاح الجهاز الإداري ، وتأدية الخدمة العسكرية محليًا ، والمحافظة على اللغة العربية ولا يريدون الانفصال عن الدولة العثمانية وتجزئتها أبدًا . غير أنهم وقعوا في شباك أصحاب الفكر القومي ، والآراء الغربية ، والافتتان بأوربا ، وبالتالي بالتأثير النصراني، والتوجيه الخارجي ، والاتصالات الأجنبية ، والجهل لا يُعفي من المسؤولية ، والسذاجة لا يرضى بها الإسلام . أمّا النصارى من رعايا الدولة العثمانية ودعاة القومية فقد كانوا على صلة بالأجنبي ، ويطالبون بالانفصال ويدعون إلى ذلك ، ويُعادون الإسلام بكل وقاحة)) .انتهى [التاريخ الإسلامي 8/227]


والحمد لله رب العالمين


خلدون بن مكي الحسني


للبحث صِلَة إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن الرومية

> الأخ عبد الحق آل أحمد ؛ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
> كنت سأترك الجواب على أسئلتك إلى وقت آخر حتى لا أخرج عن صلب موضوع الحلقات التي أنا بصددها ، ولكنني خشيت أن تظن أن ذلك لغرض آخر ، لذلك قررت أن أجيبك باختصار ، والموضوع ليس سجالاً بيننا الآن ، وإن شئت التوسع لاحقًا فلا مانع إن شاء الله.
> 1ـ جوابًا على سؤالك الأول أقول : لقد وضعتَ الإجابة بنفسك وهي قولي: ((وكلُّ كلامٍ صدر من ابن عربي أو غيره ، فيه مخالفة للشريعة أو استخفاف بأصول الدين وقطعيّاته فهو مردود ومرفوض)) ؛ وأزيدك توضيحًا: إن أي عبارة أو قصيدة فيها ما يدل على وحدة الوجود أو الحلول والاتحاد فهي مردودة على قائلها كائنًا من كان! فوحدة الوجود والاتحاد والحلول من عقائد الفلاسفة الزنادقة ، وحكمها الشرعي أنها كفر وخروج عن الدين.
> لذلك أقول: إن العبارات المشكلة الواردة في كتاب "المواقف" يمكن الحكم عليها بالفساد أو الإلحاد ، ولكن دون الحكم على الأمير لأنّنا في شكٍ من ثبوت ذلك الكلام عليه ، ولأنه لم يسبقنا إلى ذلك أحدٌ من علماء المسلمين المعاصرين للأمير أو القريبين من عصره ، وسيأتي بيان ذلك في بحث مستقل أتناول بطلان نسبة هذا الكتاب إلى الأمير.
> والأشعار التي نقَلْتَها أنت من كتاب المواقف وعلّقت عليها بقولك :"[تنقل الأمير من الإسلام إلى دين اليهود و النصارى وهذه ردة صريحة]" ليست له وموجودة في الكتب القديمة لأمثال ابن هود الأندلسي. لذلك كان إطلاقك لحكم الردة على الأمير فيه تسرع منك ، وأنت غير مسبوق بذلك ولا سلف لك بهذا ، وأنت لم تتثبت من ذلك وكان يكفيك استنكار تلك الأبيات الشنيعة!
> وأما كتاب "ذكرى العاقل" فلم أجد فيه أي عبارة يمكن الحكم عليها بالكفر أو الشرك أو الزندقة . والعبارة التي نقلْتَها عنه في موضوعك (التنبيه على شركيات وطوام عقدية عند الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري) ، وعلّقتَ عليها بقولك : "[دعوته للأخوة مع النصارى الكفار]" 
> قد بيّنتُ في الحلقة الثانية المقصود منها ، وأوردتها ضمن السياق الواردة فيه ، وليس فيها المعنى الذي فهمتَه أنت وبعض الناس . وبيّنتُ أنك سلختها من سياقها وأبرزتها بقالب مشوه ، ولولا ذلك لما كان من الممكن أن يُفهم منها المعنى الفاسد الذي رميت به الأمير، فليتك ترجع إلى الحلقة الثانية.
> وأما ديوان الأمير ، فالأبيات التي استنكرتَها على الأمير وعلقتَ عليها بقولك:"[الأمير يشرك بالله العظيم شركا واضحا جليا]" . لا يُسلّم لك أبدًا ، وستسأل عنه يوم الحساب . والياء في هذه الأبيات هي ياء الندبة! وليست ياء النداء!! وهذه الياء لا يندب بها إلاّ العلم المشهور . والندبة لها أساليبها الأدبيّة يعرفها أهل اللغة والأدب ، والقارئ لمثل هذا النوع من الشعر يجب عليه أن يستحضر هذا المعنى. ولا يُحكم على المتكلّم بأنه يستغيث بغير الله إلاّ إذا كان واضحًا في كلامه ، كأن يقول يا رسول الله أو يا وليّ الله أدركني أو ارزقني . وليس في تلك الأبيات شيء من ذلك ، ويمكنك أن تقول إنني لا أحب هذا النوع من الشعر أو الأولى عدم التلفظ بكلام يلتبس على البعض ، أما أن تقول هذا شرك واضح وجلي! فلا توافق عليه. وكلامي ليس خاص بشعر الأمير وحده ، وإنما هو عام لأي شعر أو كلام مشابه .
> 2ـ وبناءً على ما سبق فإن جوابي على سؤالك الثاني هو أنك لم تكن محقًا في ردّك لأنك لم تحكم على الكلام وإنما حكمت على الشخص دون أدنى تثبّت ووصفتَه بأنه ملحد ومشرك وخرافي مرتد!!!، وافتريت عليه قصة إحراق كتب ابن تيمية وزعمتَ أنها متواترة مع أنه لا أ صل لها (راجع الحلقة الأولى) ، ووصفته بالعميل للفرنسيين ،وطعنت في جهاده وجرّدته منه ، كل ذلك دون أي دليل يشفع لك!! وقلتَ في حقّه بالحرف الواحد: ((والوقت ثمين وأشرف من أن يبذل في تتبع زبالات أفكار المدسوسين من قبل أعداء الإسلام والمنحرفين فكريا عن عقيدة السلف الصالح)). فحكمت عليه بأنه مدسوس من قبل أعداء الإسلام ، وأن أفكاره زبالة!!
> ...


أحسنتم شيخنا

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرًا.

----------


## محمد أمجد البيطار

شيخنا الكريم أبا إدريس 

كنت وما زلت معكم أتابع .... واصل وصلكم الله بطاعته

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

جـزاكم الله خيرااا شيخنا أبا ادريس

----------


## ابو صالح النوبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسجل هنا تقديرى واعتزازي بما تقوم به موقع اللألوكة بارك الله في القائمين عليها وسدد الله خطاكم 
كما اسجل شكري لما تناوله استاذنا الفاضل / خلدون فهي بحق تفنيد رائع واستدلال جيد وهي ليست جديدة عليك. واسأل الله أن ويوفقك ويسدد خطاك ويغفر لي ولك وللمسلمين أجمين أنه جواد كريم ابو صالح النوبي

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

أخي أبا صالح النوبي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أشكرك على مشاركتك الطيّبة ، وأسعدني رأيك في هذه الحلقات ، أسأل الله أن ينفع بها.
وبارك الله فيك ، وأحسن إليك ، ووفقني وإيّاك إلى ما فيه رضاه.
وإنني أغتنم هذه المشاركة لأجدد شكري للإخوة المشرفين والقائمين على موقع الألوكة ؛ وأخصّ بالشكر الأخ الكريم الشيخ سليمان الخراشي، الذي كان له الفضل في تيسير نشر هذه الحلقات في هذا الموقع الطيّب.
فبارك الله في الجميع وجزاهم خير الجزاء .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحلقة الحادية عشرة 
والآن مع شبهة جديدة عجيبة؛
قال الأخ محمد مبارك صاحب (فك الشفرة) :"فقد عرف عن الامير عبد القادر افتتانه بالحضارة الفرنسية ، و علاقته الوطيدة بالفرنسيين".انتهى

ولكي يُبرهن على هذا الادّعاء راح يستدل له بدليلٍ هو : أنّ الأمير كان يُعامل الأسرى الفرنسيين معاملة حسنة ؛ يداوي جرحاهم ويطعمهم ويسقيهم ولا يسمح بقتلهم ، وبعد ذلك يقوم بمبادلتهم مع الأسرى الجزائريين الذين بقبضة فرنسا!!!
أرأيتم إلى هذا الاستدلال العجيب!
يقول صاحب (فك الشفرة) :"و مما يحتفظ به التاريخ عن الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري أنه قد عمل أثناء معاركه ضد الغزو الاستعماري الفرنسي للجزائر، على سن وتطبيق مجموعة قوانين حول كيفية معاملة الأسرى الفرنسيين المعتقلين من جيش العدو، ومن ذلك: "اعتبار أن أي فرنسي يتم أسره في المعارك يجب ان يعتبر أسير حرب، وأن يعامل كذلك إلى أن تتاح فرصة تبادله مقابل أسير جزائري" ، مع أن الفرنسيين كانوا حينذاك يستخدمون سياستَي الأرض المحروقة والإبادة الجماعية ؟؟.
ـ كما حدد الأمير عبد القادر بأن "على أي عربي في حوزته أسير فرنسي، أن يعامل هذا الأخير معاملة حسنة. وفي حال شكوى الأسير من سوء المعاملة، فلن نكون العقوبة مجرد اسقاط المكافأة ، بل قد يرافق ذلك عقوبات أخرى".
ـ ولضمان عدم قتل الأسير الفرنسي فإن "أي عربي يقدم أسيرا فرنسيا يحصل على مكافأة قدرها 8 دورو (وهي العملة الجزائرية التي تساوي 5 سنتيم).!!!!!انتهى
ولم يكتف بذلك حتى قال :"إن أعدادا من الأسرى الفرنسيين القدامى الذين تلقوا علاجا من قبل الأمير، كانوا يأتون من مناطق نائية في اتجاه قصر "بو" وقصر "أمبواز" حيث كان الأمير معتقلا، لتحية من كان المنتصر بالأمس".انتهى

سبحان الله . لقد جعل الأخ محمد مبارك التزامَ الأمير عبد القادر بأوامر الشريعة الإسلامية في كيفيّة معاملة أسرى الحرب دليلاً على افتتانه بالحضارة الفرنسية!!! وكأنّ الفرنسيين هم الذين يحسنون معاملة الأسرى في حين أنّ الإسلام لا يحض على حُسْن معاملتهم وإنما يأمر بتعذيبهم وتقتيلهم!!
وهذا الادّعاء ليس فيه تشويه لصورة الأمير ، وإنما فيه انتقاص للشريعة الإسلامية ـ عن غير قصد ـ التي يُوحي الكلام أنها لا تأمر بالإحسان إلى الأسرى! 
فهل نسيَ كيف أمرنا الله تعالى بمعاملة الأسرى؟ وهل نسيَ كيف كان رسول الله يُعامل أسراه؟
قال الله تعالى :{وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِينًا وَيَتِيمًا وَأَسِيرًا}[الإنسان:8]
ولمّا أُتي الحجّاج بن يوسف بأسير ، قال لعبد الله بن عمر : قم فاقتله ، فقال ابن عمر : ما بهذا أُمرنا ، يقول الله : {حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق فإما منًا بعد وإما فداءً} (محمد: 4)؛ [مصنف ابن أبي شيبة 6/498]
والبحث طويل وأساسيّاتُه يعرفها عامة المسلمين .

ثمّ جعل صاحب (فك الشفرة) شعور الأسرى الفرنسيين بفضل الأمير عليهم عندما أحسن معاملتهم وهم أسرى لديه ؛ وهم الذين تعوّدوا الإساءة للأسرى الذين في أيديهم ومعاملتهم بوحشية؛ دليلاً على علاقة الأمير الوطيدة بالفرنسيين!!
والله إن هذا لشيءٌ عُجاب!!! 
عن أي علاقات يتكلّم الكاتب والأمير في حالة حرب شرسة مع فرنسا يُقتّل جنودها وضباطها ويشردهم ويردهم خزايا وخاسرين ويضطرهم لأكل لحم القطط والكلاب!! ، ويأسر منهم الكثير ليبادلهم بالأسرى الجزائريين؟!
عجيب والله! إذا كانت العلاقات وطيدة برأي الكاتب ووقع كل هذا القتل والأسر والتشريد! فكيف إذا كانت العلاقات عدوانية؟!

لقد كان الجنود الفرنسيون معجبون بشخصيّة الأمير الفذّة ، فهو عسكريٌ محنّك استطاع أن يهزم الجيوش الفرنسية المدججة بأحدث وأثقل الأسلحة ، وهو لا يملك إلاّ سيفه ومسدسه!
وهو السيد الشريف المتخلّق بالآداب الإسلاميّة السامية التي لم يكن الأوربيون المتوحشون يجدون في معاجمهم مفردات لتلك الأخلاق والسجايا! 
وتذكر المصادر التاريخية أن عددًا ليس بالقليل من الجنود والضباط الفرنسيين أعلنوا إسلامهم وانضموا إلى جيش الأمير وكانوا يُشرفون على تدريب جيشه وتصنيع المدافع وبعض الأسلحة .
يقول الكولونيل شارل هنري تشرشل :((لقد كان مدربو جيش الأمير النظامي من المشاة ، من الفارّين من الجيش الفرنسي . وقد ازداد هؤلاء الفارّون إلى أن أصبحوا أخيراً يكوّنون كتيبة خاصة بهم ، وقد حاربوا ضد مواطنيهم (الفرنسيين المسيحيين) بكل شجاعة وإقدام لا يكاد الجندي المسلم يزاحمهم فيها)).انتهى [انظر (حياة الأمير عبد القادر) لتشرشل ص141]
ويقول تشرشل في صدد حديثه عن انبهار الجيش الفرنسي بأخلاق وأعمال الأمير عبد القادر : ((وقد قال أحد الضباط الفرنسيين الكبار بعد ذلك :"لقد كان علينا أن نخفي هذه الأشياء بقدر ما نستطيع على جنودنا ، لأنهم لو اطلعوا عليها لما كان في استطاعتنا أبدًا أن نجعلهم يحاربون عبد القادر بنفس الاندفاع والحماسة)).انتهى [المصدر السابق ص204]
((وكان الأسرى الفرنسيون يتبرعون ، عند إطلاق سراحهم ، بالسلاح لأحد خلفاء الأمير وهو ابن علال بن مبارك تكريمًا له)).انتهى [المصدر السابق ص204]
ويذكر هنري تشرشل أن: ((الأمير عبد القادر أثار في صدور الجنرالات الفرنسيين مشاعرَ الإعجاب البطولي ، وكانوا ينشدون اللقاء به دون جدوى ، بينما كلّف مواهبهم العسكرية غالياً)).انتهى [انظر حياة الأمير لتشرشل ص120] 

ولا غرابة في موقف الجنود الفرنسيين من الأمير عبد القادر ؛ وإليكم مثالاً قريباً : ففي الحرب العالمية الثانية ، وبعدما عُيّن الماريشال "رومل" قائدًا للجيوش الألمانية في شمال إفريقية ، راح يُنكّل بالقوات البريطانية والفرنسية ويذيقها الهزائم المتتالية ، وكانت مناوراته العسكرية البارعة تُعدّ من المعجزات بنظر قوات التحالف ، إلى أن وصل بقواته إلى مدينة "العَلَمين" قرب الإسكندرية .
عندئذ أيقن الإنكليز وحلفاؤهم الفرنسيون أنّ الخطر داهم ، فعزلوا قائد قوات الحلفاء في شمال إفريقية الجنرال "ألكسندر" ، وعيّنوا بدلاُ منه عبقريّة عسكرية مماثلة لرومل هو الجنرال "المنتوغمري"... فتسلّم القيادة فورًا ، وفوجئ ، كما قال في مذكراته ، أنّ القائد لجيوش الحلفاء في الواقع رومل وليس ألكسندر!! فأحاديث الجنود البريطانيين والفرنسيين كانت تدور عن معجزات رومل العسكرية ومناوراته الناجحة والرائعة .
ولَمَسَ الإعجاب الشديد لدى جيوشه برومل إلى درجة أنّ البعض لم يتورّعوا عن إلصاق صورته في مهاجعهم!!
مما دعا المنتوغمري إلى عقد ندوات وإلقاء دروس في الوعي القومي وأخطار الإعجاب بالعدو .[انظر (أصحاب الميمنة) ص152]

وأمّا الأمير عبد القادر فإن الأمر لم يكن مقتصرًا على شجاعته ومهارته العسكرية وعبقريّته القتالية! فإنّ التزام الأمير بالأخلاق الإسلامية الحميدة ، وتطبيقه للأوامر الشرعيّة الخاصة بشؤون الحرب والقتال والأسرى ، حمَلَ أعداءه على محبّته والإعجاب به ، وعلى الإعجاب بدين الإسلام ، فتحوّل الكثير من الضباط والجنود الفرنسيين إلى الإسلام ، وانحازوا إلى معسكر الأمير والجزائريين ، وساعدوا في تدريب جيش المجاهدين ، وفي بناء معامل الأسلحة ، وفي التخطيط الحديث للمعارك مع الجيش الفرنسي المعتدي ، وبذلك كان النصر للمجاهدين وللدعوة الإسلامية في ذلك العصر ، بعدما كانت الدعاية الأوربيّة تشوّه صورة الإسلام والمسلمين وتظهرهم بمظهر المتوحشين .
فكيف أصبحت هذه المنقبة والمكرمة للأمير بنظر الأخ محمد المبارك مذمّة ومثلبة؟؟!!


ولا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله 
خلدون مكي الحسني 
للبحث صِلة إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

جـزاكم الله شيخنا الحبيب أبا ادريس

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحلقة الثانية عشرة 
أريد أن أنبّه إلى شيء هام وهو أن الأخ الكاتب صاحب (فك الشفرة) لم يقف عند الطعن بالأمير عبد القادر وحده ، أو بحفيده الأمير سعيد ، وإنما تعدّاه إلى الطعن بذرية الأمير عبد القادر ، وإلى الطعن بكبار علماء الشام ومفتيها ومحدّثيها وأشرافها!!!
لقد اتّهم كبار رجالات الإسلام في الشام في ذلك العصر بالانخراط في سلك الماسونية معتمدًا على كلام المدعو شاهين مكاريوس ؛ منهم : الشريف الشيخ محمود الحمزاوي مفتي دمشق الشام ، والشيخ المحدّث سليم العطار ، والعلاّمة الشيخ محمد المنيني مفتي دمشق ، و المُحدّث وابن شيخ المحدّثين في الشام الشيخ أحمد مسلم بن عبد الرحمن الكزبري ، والعلاّمة الكبير الشيخ محمد الطنطاوي (جدُّ شيخنا العلامة علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله) ، ونقيب الأشراف بدمشق السيد حسن تقي الدين الحصني، وغيرهم ...
ونحن إذا عدنا إلى الكتب التي ترجمت لهؤلاء الرجال الكبار مثل (الأعلام) للزركلي ،و(حلية البشر) للبيطار ، و(روض البشر) للشطي ، و(منتخبات التواريخ) لأديب الحصني ، لوجدنا أنفسنا أمام شخصيات مرموقة نزيهة وصفها العلماء المعاصرون لها بالعلم والتقوى والديانة والفضيلة ، والعلماء الذين ترجموا لهم لم يكونوا يجاملون أو ينافقون لأحد ، وقد ذكروا بعض الأشياء التي ينتقدونها على بعض تلك الشخصيات ، وتعرّضوا كذلك إلى شيء من المؤاخذات ، ولكن ليس في شيء منها أي جرح في الإيمان والديانة ، ولو كانوا من الماسون لذكروا ذلك عنهم . ولكن فيما يبدو لا يعلم أحد أنهم من الماسون إلاّ مكاريوس هذا!! 
وأمّا ذريّة الأمير فليس في كتب التراجم والتاريخ ما يقدح فيهم أو ينسبهم إلى الماسونية ، ولعلّ الأخ محمد المبارك استقى كلامه من مكاريوس أو أنه اغترَّ بمقال على الإنترنت لكاتبه: (أبوعبدالله همَّام بن محمد الجزائري) ، وفيه أتى بكلام لم يذكر مصدَرَه! وفيه أن أحد رجال الماسون وهو شاهين مكاريوس يزعم أنّ أبناء الأمير محمد ومحيي الدين وعلي وعمر كانوا من الماسون!! هكذا وبكل بساطة! وأنا أتعجّب من الإخوة الذين يكتبون المقالات وينشرونها في الإنترنت كيف يستسيغون الركون إلى كل من هبَّ ودبّ، وكتب وشغّب ، أوكان ماسونيًا أو يهوديّا؟! 
أنتم تطعنون في رجال مسلمين لم تعاصروهم ولا تعرفونهم ولم تقرؤوا عنهم شيئًا ، ولم يسبقكم إلى الطعن فيهم أحدٌ من علماء المسلمين أو مؤرِّخيهم؟! واكتفيتم بكلام شخص ماسوني!! 
أمّا الماسوني شاهين مكاريوس هذا فقد ترجم له الزركلي فقال : ((شاهين بن مكاريوس (1853-1910م): من مؤسسي جريدة (المقطّم) بمصر، وأحد أصحاب (المقتطف) ومنشئ جريدة (اللطائف) ولد في قرية "إبل السقي" من (مرج عيون - بلبنان) ونشأ في بيروت يتيمًا فقيرًا، قُتِلَ أبوه في حادثة سنة 1860م، وحملته أمه إلى بيروت حيث كانت تعوله من عملها في خدمة الدكتور فانديك، فتعلم فن الطباعة، وتولى إدارة مجلة المقتطف ببيروت سنة (1876م) ورحل إلى مصر مع زميليه يعقوب صرّوف وفارس نمر.
وخدم الماسونية بكتبه: (الجوهر المصون في مشاهير الماسون - ط) و(الحقائق الأصلية في تاريخ الماسونية العملية - ط) و(الدر المكنون في غرائب الماسون - ط) و(الآداب الماسونية - ط).)).انتهى

إذن الرجل ماسوني، فَقَدَ والده بعدما قتله الدروز في لبنان في أحداث 1860م ، واضطرّت أمّه للعمل خادمةً لتتمكن من إعالته، فنشأ يتيمًا فقيرًا ناقمًا، وانخرط في الماسونيّة ، واستفرغ وسعه في الكتابة عنها والترويج لها.
ولمّا كان الفضل ـ في إنقاذ المسيحيين من مذبحة 1860م ـ لعلماء المسلمين وكبرائهم أمثال الأمير عبد القادر والشيخ الحمزاوي والعطار والمنيني.. وغيرهم ، ثقُلَ على أمثال ابن مكاريوس (الذي فقد أباه في تلك المذبحة) أن يشهدوا بالفضل لأصحابه لأنّهم من المسلمين! وغيرُ المسلمين لا يُطيقون أن يُنسَبَ الفضل والخير للمسلمين ، فما كان منهم إلاّ أن ألصقوا صفة الماسونية بكل من ساهم في إنقاذ وحماية المواطنين المسيحيين في بلاد الشام! ونحنُ لا نجد في كل ما كتبه الكتّاب المسيحيون عن مذبحة 1860م الغربيون منهم أو الشرقيون ؛ أيّ إشارة إلى فضل الشريعة الإسلامية التي طبّقها كبار رجال الإسلام في صيانة أعراض النصارى وحقن دمائهم ، وإنما أثنوا على أولئك الرجال وألحقوهم بالماسونية زورًا وبهتانًا!! 
على كل حال فإنني سآتي على تفاصيل هذا الموضوع في الحلقات القادمة إن شاء الله ، ولكن لي هنا تعقيب سريع حول أبناء الأمير : فالأمير محمد باشا كان من الأعيان الفضلاء ، تلقى العلوم الشرعيّة واهتمّ بالتاريخ وكان مقرّبًا عند السلطان عبد الحميد خان وكان برتبة فريق في الجيش العثماني إلى وفاته بالأستانة سنة 1331هـ. وله عدّة رسائل ومؤلّفات منها : "عقد الأجياد في الصافنات الجياد"، ومختصره "نخبة عقد الأجياد" كلاهما في الخيل ومحاسنها وما قيل فيها، و(مجموع ثلاث رسائل) إحداها 1ـ (ذكرى ذوي الفضل في مطابقة أركان الإسلام للعقل) ، والثانية (كشف النقاب عن أسرار الاحتجاب) ، والثالثة (الفاروق والترياق في تعدد الزوجات والطلاق). 
وكل ما ذُكر مطبوع.
وترجمته موجودة في عدة كتب منها [الأعلام ، والأعلام الشرقية ،وإيضاح المكنون] 
وأما الأمير محيي الدين باشا ، فمن أهل العلم والأدب ، حفظ القرآن عن ظهر قلب وهو ابن تسع سنين ، وحفظ المتون وتفقّه على أيدي كبار العلماء في الجزائر والشام ، وكان مقرّبًا عند سلاطين آل عثمان ، وكان من رجال الدولة العثمانية ، ورقّاه السلطان عبد الحميد خان إلى رتبة (مير ميران) أي أمير الأمراء ، وفي سنة 1303هـ رقّاه إلى رتبة (روملي بيكلر بيكي) ، وعيّن له معاشًا شهريًا كبيرًا، حيث إنه رفض بعد وفاة أبيه معاش دولة فرنسا التي طلبت منه أن يكون من رعيّتها هو وإخوته. وفي سنة 1305هـ منحه السلطان عبد الحميد رتبة الفريقية مع الياورية العظمى (يعني جعله قائدًا لفرقة عسكرية ومساعدًا للسلطان) ، وفي سنة 1307هـ عيّنه السلطان عبد الحميد عضوًا في مجلس التفتيش العسكري . وكان مقرّبًا من العلماء ، وكان قد التحق بالمجاهدين في الجزائر وشارك في ثورة 1871م ؛ ومات في الأستانة سنة 1336هـ ، وقصّته مشهورة وقد فصّل القول فيها صديقه وخليله العلاّمة الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار في كتابه (حلية البشر) ، وأثنى عليه كثيرًا العلاّمة السلفي الدمشقي الشيخ محمد بهجة البيطار رحمه الله. وانظر ترجمته في (حلية البشر) ، و(الأعلام) ، و(تاريخ علماء دمشق).
وأمّا علي باشا ، فكان من رجال الدولة العثمانية المشاهير وهو الرئيس الثاني لمجلس الأمة العثماني، والنائب عن ولاية دمشق، وهو من أهل الدين والصلاح ومن الشجعان ، وهو عثماني النزعة ، وكان مبعوثًا من الحكومة العثمانية إلى ليبيا لدعم المجاهدين ، وكانت له جهود كبيرة ومشهودة في مقاتلة الجيوش الإيطالية هو وولده الأمير عبد القادر الحفيد! وكان من أشهر المدافعين عن الجامعة الإسلامية. ومما قاله فيه بعض أفاضل الكتّاب الذين وضعوا كتابًا خاصًّا لتاريخه : ((ولمّا كان الأمير علي باشا محبوبًا من أهالي طرابلس الغرب بصورة خاصة وكان له في قلوب أهالي مراكش وتونس والجزائر أكبر احترام ،أحبّت الدولة العثمانية أن تستخدم عاطفة هذا الحب في مصلحتها فأناطت بالأمير مشروع الاتحاد الإسلامي الإفريقي)).انتهى[تاريخ الأمير علي ص27].
وقالوا: ((وكانت حياته جهادًا في سبيل عظمة الخلافة الإسلامية والجامعة المحمّدية التي لا حياة للعالم الإسلامي المنتشر في أقطاع المسكونة بدونها ولا نشور لمجده إلا بالتمسك بها فإنها الجامعة الوثقى التي تنادي بالمسلم العربي إلى أشد وثاق المحبّة مع أخيه الهندي والصيني والجاوي والكردي وغير ذلك من بقية شعوب الإسلام..)).انتهى[تاريخ الأمير علي ص44]
وتوفي في الأستانة في الثاني من رجب سنة 1336هـ.[انظر ترجمته في (الأعلام) للزركلي ، وفي (تاريخ الأمير علي)]
وأمّا ابنه الأمير عبد القادر (الحفيد) ((فقد عاش بين القبائل الرُّحَّل الضاربة في البطحاء الجرداء يُماشي هذه القبائل الجموحة النافرة بأخلاقها وأذواقها ومشاعرها ..ويُحادث كل قبيلة بلسانها ولهجتها ويقدم على تحمّل حرّ الهاجرة والقيظ طروبًا مسرورًا فرحًا كأنما هو لا يشعر بلذة مثل هذه اللذة التي تنشأ فيه من عيش البداوة والقفر.... ترك القصر وضجيجه والبيت وعجيجه ونزل في هذه البطحاء)).انتهى[تاريخ الأمير علي ص173ـ175].
وقد ذكرت في الحلقة العاشرة بعضًا من مواقفه الإسلامية ، إلى أن اغتاله رجال الكولونيل البريطاني لورنس في دمشق!
وأمّا الأمير الهاشمي بن عبد القادر فغادر دمشق بعد وفاة أبيه ووصل إلى الجزائر وكان مصدر قلق للسلطات الفرنسية المحتلة ووضعوه في إقامة جبرية ، وكان لولده الأمير خالد الدور الأكبر في تأسيس حركة التحرر الوطنية الجزائرية وإظهارها إلى الوجود. [انظر الثورة الجزائرية في عامها الأول للدكتور محمد العربي الزبيري ص70]
وأمّا الأمير عبد المالك فقد التحق بالمجاهدين في المغرب وقُتِل هناك سنة 1343هـ = 1924م .
قال عنه الزركلي في الأعلام : ((عبد المالك بن عبد القادر بن محيي الدين الجزائري: مجاهد كان مع أبيه في المشرق. ورحل إلى المنطقة الخليفية بالمغرب، لمناوشة الدولتين الفرنسية والاسبانية. 
وظل يقاوم ويحرض الناس على الجهاد إلى أن قتل في قبيلة "بني تنزين" من الريف برصاصة من بعض الأعداء ونقل إلى تطوان ودفن فيها)).انتهى [ترجمته في الأعلام ، والذيل التابع لإتحاف المطالع ـ خ]
وأمّا الأمير الشاب عمر فقد شنقه جمال باشا السفّاح لأنّه كان يُعارض سياسة التتريك ومحو اللسان العربي ، وينتقد جمعية الاتحاد والترقي وجماعة حزب تركيا الفتاة! وقد أثنى عليه العلاّمة السلفي محمد بهجة البيطار في جملة الذين شنقوا في ذلك اليوم. 
كل هؤلاء ترجم لهم الأمير شكيب أرسلان ، وهو سياسي مخضرم ويعرف رجالات الماسون ويذكرهم ، ومع ذلك لم يصف أحدًا من أبناء الأمير بالماسونية!! والأمير شكيب على صلة قوية بأبناء الأمير. [انظر حاضر العالم الإسلامي 2/172] ؛ وكذلك ترجم لهم (عدا الهاشمي وعمر) المؤرّخ السياسي الكبير الزركلي في الأعلام ، ولم يذكر أنّهم انتسبوا إلى الماسونية! مع أنه في موسوعته يذكر المنتسبين إلى الماسونية.
وترجم لهم مؤرخون آخرون أيضًا ولم يذكروا عنهم مسألة الماسونية ، ونحن إذا نظرنا في سِيَرهم فلا نجد أي شيء ينسجم مع الفكر الماسوني!
وأمّا أحفاد الأمير فلم يُذكر أنّ أحدًا منهم انتسب إلى الماسونية سوى الأمير سعيد وليس الأمر كما يُظن وقد بيّنا شيئًا من سيرته فيما سبق وسيأتي المزيد عند حديثنا عن الماسونية . وقد سجّل لنا التاريخ رجالاً منهم كانوا من المجاهدين والشهداء أمثال الأمير عز الدين والأمير عبد القادر الحفيد ، وكان منهم علماء أمثال الأمير جعفر عضو المجمع العلمي بدمشق وقد أثنى عليه كثيرًا العلاّمة محمد كرد علي المشهور بطعنه في الماسونية ورجالها . وكذلك الأمير عبد المجيد أمين المكتبة الظاهرية. والحديث عن أحفاد الأمير وذريته يطول وليس هذا محلّه ، المهم أنّ الطعن فيهم واتهامهم بالماسونيّة دون دليل واضح أو برهان لا يجوز.
ثم يعود صاحب (فك الشفرة) ، فيقول : "وقد كان الأمير عبد القادر ـ خلال وجوده في الشام ـ دائما ما يفزع الى القنصلية الفرنسية عند تعذُّر بعض مهامه ، بل و كذلك في شئونه (كذا) الخاصة كما مرَّ بنا ، فقد كانت هناك علاقة وطيدة بينه وبين الدولة الفرنسية الاستعمارية".انتهى
وأقول : بعد هذا الاتهام الشنيع ، ألا يجد الأخ الكاتب نفسه بحاجة لإيراد دليل واحد على الأقل ليثبت صحة ما يدّعيه؟ فمن أين له أنّ الأمير كان يفزع إلى القنصلية الفرنسية لتحل له مهامه وشؤونه الخاصة أيضًا!
ثم يضرب لنا مثالاً على دعواه فيقول :"فقد تمت وساطة فرنسية لدى الباب العالي للسماح للأمير عبد القادر بالإقامة في الشام".انتهى
مرَّ معنا سابقًا قول صاحب (فك الشفرة) أن الأمير خرج من سجنه في فرنسا ليمر مرورًا باسطنبول في طريقه إلى دمشق . وبينتُ في حينها بطلان كلامه (فالأمير لم يكن في طريقه إلى دمشق ولم يكن هذا في باله ، وإنما اتجه من اسطنبول إلى بروسة وبقي فيها ثلاث سنوات) . وهو الآن يناقض نفسه فيقول إن هناك وساطة جرت لينتقل الأمير من تركيا إلى دمشق .
وقد بيّنتُ لكم سابقًا القصّة كاملة كما ذكرها المؤرخون الثقات وهي أنّ السلطان العثماني هو الذي تدخّل لدى إمبراطور فرنسا ليسمح بانتقال الأمير من "بروسة" في تركيا إلى دمشق وليس العكس . لأنّ السلطان هو الذي تكفّل بالأمير وكان الاتفاق بينه وبين نابليون الثالث على أن يقيم الأمير في "بروسة" ، فلمّا أراد السلطان أن ينتقل الأمير إلى دمشق ، أعلم نابليون بذلك وجرى الانتقال بعد موافقته.

ثم يضرب الكاتب مثالاً آخر فيقول : "فأثناء إقامته في منفاه في سوريا كان الأمير عبد القادر كثيراً ما يتدخل لانقاذ المسيحيين ((العملاء لفرنسا والجواسيس لها ضد المسلمين))".انتهى
وهنا أيضًا الاتهام دون أية بيّنة أو برهان! من أين يأتي بهذه الاتهامات؟ ولماذا لا يذكر لنا تلك الحوادث ومَنْ ذكرها؟ ومن هم الجواسيس والعملاء المسيحيين الذين أنقذهم الأمير؟
وهكذا نرى بوضوح سقوط هذه التهمة .
قال تعالى : {وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ بِغَيْرِ مَا اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُّبِينًا}[الأحزاب:58] 

ثم يعود الأخ الكاتب إلى التهمة القديمة التي بدأ بها مقاله ، وهي تهمة العمالة السافرة لفرنسا والعمل على تمزيق الدولة الإسلامية . وقد بينتُ سقوط هذه التهمة سابقًا فلا أطيل بشرحها ، ولكنني أكتفي بتذكير الإخوة القراء بأنّ الأمير هو الذي حافظ على كيان دولة الخلافة الإسلامية العثمانية وخرّب المخططات الأوربية لتفكيك تلك الدولة ، فهو الذي صدّ الأسطول الفرنسي الذي نزل بميناء بيروت سنة 1860م لاحتلال بلاد الشام وفصلها عن تركيا . فردّه الأمير بحنكته وصدق فعاله ، فعاد الأسطول الفرنسي خائبًا ذليلاً ، لكن ليعود مرّة أخرى لينفذ مخططه الماكر والخبيث ، وذلك سنة 1920م ، وبذلك يكون الأمير قد أخّر تمزيق الدولة العثمانية ستين سنة!! ؛ 23سنة في حياته و37 سنة بعد وفاته!! (وسيأتي معنا في الحلقة القادمة تفصيل ذلك كله وبيانه إن شاء الله).

ويستدل صاحب (فك الشفرة) على فرية العمالة لفرنسا بقول التميمي :((إننا لانعرف ولا وثيقة واحدة صادرة عن الأمير تشجع الحركات الانتفاضية في بلاده (الجزائر) ، أو على الأقل مساندته المعنوية لعدد من الزعماء الجزائريين الذين أبلو البلاء الحسن حتى آخر رمق من حياتهم. بل إن الأمير ذهب لاحترام وعده إلى حد التنكر لابنه محي الدين الذي تحول سراً إلى الجزائر لانقاذ البلاد من فرنسا سنة 1870)).انتهى

وأقول : إنّ الاعتماد على قول التميمي لا يرفع عن الكاتب المسؤولية . 
إن التميمي مؤاخذٌ فيما يقول ـ وهو متحامل على الأمير ـ فإنّ عدم معرفته بأي وثيقة صادرة عن الأمير تشجع الثوّار ، لا يعني عدم وجود هذه الوثائق ، وإنما يعني جهله بها ، وإن عدم اطلاعه على حقيقة موقف الأمير من الحركات الانتفاضية في الجزائر لا يسمح له بالتدخل في باطن الرجل! وكان الأولى به أن يقف عند حدود معرفته لا أن يتخرّص ويُعرّض بالأمير!!
ثم عن أية وثائق يتحدث؟ والإدارة الاستعمارية الفرنسية لم تترك لنا أي وثيقة صحيحة يُرجع إليها!
وإنما هم يُفرِجون عن بعض الوثائق التي لا تخدم تاريخنا ، أو يروّجون لوثائق مزيفة ومزوّرة .
ولمن يريد الاضطلاع على شيء من هذا فأحيله على كتاب (المقاومة الجزائرية تحت لواء الأمير عبد القادر) للأستاذ إسماعيل العربي من الصفحة 150 إلى الصفحة 155 ؛حيث تحدث عن كيفية تزوير الفرنسيين للوثائق الجزائرية في الأرشيفات الفرنسية وذلك عندما كان في باريس يجري بعض أبحاثه سنة 1950م ؛ يعني قبل استقلال الجزائر!!
وللعلم فإن اسم الأمير ورد في عدّة وثائق تتعلق بثورة بلاد القبائل سنة 1857م ، وثورة أولاد سيدي الشيخ سنة 1864 و1881م ، وثورة 1871م ؛ وكانت السلطات الفرنسية في الجزائر تتوجس من الأمير خيفة وكانت تصرّح بأنه على صلة بأهل الجزائر من الثوار وغيرهم . [انظر (حياة الأمير عبد القادر) ترجمة سعد الله ص25] ، ولذلك كانت الحكومة الفرنسية مصرَّة على منع عودة الأمير إلى الجزائر إلى أن مات . ومع ذلك فإنّ الكتّاب الفرنسيين صاروا يروّجون أن الأمير لم يكن راضيًا عن بعض الثورات وخصوصًا ثورة 1871م ، لكي يوقفوا تأسّي الشعب الجزائري بسيرة ونضال الأمير عبد القادر الذي بقي اسمه ونضاله ومواقفه موردًا ينهل منه المقاومون الجزائريون وقوة معنوية تحفّز إرادتهم وهمّتهم ؛ كما يقول الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله.[المرجع السابق ص25]
وعلى كل حال فإن الوثائق التي لم يطلع عليها التميمي اطلع عليها المؤرّخ الدكتور يحيى بوعزيز؛ ونشرها في كتابه (كفاح الجزائر من خلال الوثائق) ، ونجد فيها ما يردُّ على التميمي والمعتمدين على كلامه.
فمن ذلك أن الدكتور بوعزيز ذكر في كتابه السابق ص347 تحت عنوان : (وثائق جديدة عن موقف الأمير عبد القادر والدولة العثمانية من الثوار المقرانيين عام 1871م) وهو يرد على المزاعم الفرنسية التي تقول أن الأمير كان مستنكرًا لثورة المقرانيين . فقال ص349 : ((إننا لم نلاحظ، فيما عثرنا عليه من رسائل الأمير ، على ما يدل على غضبه عن المقرانيين ، بل على العكس ، فإنه أبدى عطفه عليهم بعد محنتهم الكبرى عام 1871م وما بعده ، عندما هاجروا بجموع غفيرة إلى تونس . وهذا يعني عدم وجاهة آراء الفرنسيين تجاه موقف الأمير نحو زعماء ثورة 1871 ، خاصة المقرانيين منهم . والدليل على أنّ الأمير لم يكن ضدهم ، ولا يحقد عليهم ، هو قيامه بمراسلة السلطات التونسية ليستوصيها بهم خيرًا بعد أن هاجروا إلى هناك . ومما ذكره في رسالته إلى الوزير التونسي رستم ، قوله : (((فإنّ ولدنا الشريف الأثيل السيد الحاج محمد بوزيد المقراني ورَدَ علينا بالديار الدمشقية المحروسة ... ثم المأمول من السيادة أن تستوصوا خيرًا بولدنا المذكور ووالده وإخوته ، وأن تلاحظوهم بالمساعدة فيما يعرض لهم من الأمور وأن لا تقطعوا على المهاجرين كافّة ما تعوّدوه من إحسانكم وتواصل أفضالكم))) .
وفي رسالة أخرى إلى الوزير خير الدين قال له : ((( .. وإنه بلغنا وصول الفئة المقرانية وأولاد يلّس إلى الحاضرة ملتجئين إلى سطوتك التي هي أقوى ما يشد به الملتجئ أزره، ويعضد أمره ، وهم في هذا لا شك مصيبون في اجتهادهم ظافرون بنجاح مرادهم وكيف لا وقد أمّوا دولةً لم تزل ولا تزال مأوى القاصد وملجأ الوارد .... ومع ذلك فلا نخلّي كتابنا هذا من تقديم الرجاء إلى مقامها الأسما والتوصية النافعة إلى جنابك الأسنى بأن تشملهم بلحظة تخلصهم من غوائل الدهر وتنقذهم من شرك الكدر والقهر))) ولم يكتف بهذا الاقتراح والتوصية فطلب منه ، فيما إذا كانت الظروف غير مناسبة بتونس ، قائلاً : ((( وإلاّ فأشيروا عليهم بالتوجه إلى هذه الأقطار عسى الله أن ييسر عليهم فيها بلوغ الأوطار))) ، واستوصاه خيرًا بعد ذلك بمن دعاه : (((عوض ولدنا السيد مصطفى العقبي))).
وفي رسالته إلى الوزير خزندار عبّر عن نفس الرغبة في الاعتناء بالفئة المقرانية ، وأولاد يلّس ، ورعاية عوض ولده مصطفى العقبي ، أو توجيههم جميعًا إلى الديار الدمشقية .
ويتابع الدكتور بوعزيز قائلاً : إن هذه الرسائل دليلٌ واضح على أنّ الأمير عبد القادر يعطف على المقرانيين ، وأن معارضته لابنه خلال ثورة هؤلاء لم تكن بسبب كرهه لهم أو مواقف بعضهم ضده خلال ثورته في صدر الاحتلال . وما أحوج تاريخ الجزائر إلى إبراز كل وثائقه الوطنية ونشرها من أجل تصحيح مثل هذه المواقف والآراء المتحيزة ، والمغرضة ، التي ما انفكّ الكتّاب الفرنسيون يبدونها ويسجلونها حتى مسخوا تاريخ الجزائر مسخًا لا نظير له في تاريخ الشعوب الأخرى ، وخاصة فترة الكفاح الوطني خلال القرن التاسع عشر)).انتهى [(كفاح الجزائر) ص349 ـ351]

وبهذا يظهر بوضوح سقوط التهمة التي يروج لها صاحب (فك الشفرة) بالاعتماد على كلام التميمي!
والوثائق التي كان يطالب بها قد ظهرت والحمد لله ، فهل سيرجع عن اتهامه للأمير؟
وأحب أن أضيف إلى تلك الوثائق وثائق أخرى هي في حوزتي ، وفيها بيان بالمرتبات الشهرية التي كان يخصصها الأمير لآل المقراني في دمشق وذلك بعد هجرتهم إليها بعد محنتهم وفشل ثورتهم في الجزائر ، فهل يُعقل أن يكون الأمير غير مؤيد لثورتهم ثم هو بعد ذلك يوصي بهم خيرا ، ليس هذا فحسب وإنما يلجؤون إليه ويلوذون به؟ ونحن على علاقات طيبة معهم إلى يومنا هذا.
وأمّا ما زعمه التميمي ونقله عنه كاتب (فك الشفرة) وغيره ، مِنْ تنكّر الأمير لذهاب ابنه محيي الدين للمشاركة في الثورة على فرنسة في الجزائر. فهو أيضًا غير صحيح. وما ذكرناه آنفًا من عطف الأمير على المقرانية ومساندته لهم وتوصية الوزراء في تونس بهم ، وهم الذين انضم إليهم ولده محيي الدين ، لأكبر دليل على أنّ الأمير ليس معارضًا للثورة ولا لمشاركة ابنه فيها من حيث المبدأ.
وتفاصيل القصّة رواها لنا العلاّمة عبد الرزاق البيطار في كتابه (حلية البشر في تاريخ القرن الثالث عشر) والبيطار صديقٌ حميم لمحيي الدين وفي الوقت نفسه هو من خواصّ الأمير عبد القادر ، إذن هو أدرى الناس بتفاصيل هذه القصّة . وهو لم يذكر أن الأمير استنكر ذهاب ابنه أو غضب عليه! ولم يلمح إلى ذلك أبدًا. 
المهم في الموضوع أنّ العلاّمة البيطار بعد سرده لقصة توجه السيد محيي الدين إلى الجزائر ومشاركته في ثورة 1288هـ (1871م) ، وتمكن الجيوش الفرنسية في النهاية من السيطرة على الوضع قال : ((والتمست دولةُ فرانسا من حضرة والدِه إرسالَ أمرٍ ونصيحةٍ له)).انتهى
إذن فرنسا طلبت من الأمير أن ينصح ولده ويأمره بالعودة! وذلك تطبيقًا للمعاهدة التي بين الأمير ونابليون الثالث والتي تنصّ على عدم عودة الأمير أو أحد أبنائه إلى الجزائر للمشاركة في أي قتال.
ومن الوثائق التي أوردها الدكتور يحيى بوعزيز ، رسالة أرسلها الأمير عبد القادر إلى ابن عمّه الطيب بن مختار قاضي مدينة معسكر . وقد أثبت نصّها في كتابه كفاح الجزائر ص279، وإليكم النص :
(((الحمد لله وحده وصلى الله على سيدنا ومولانا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
ابن عمّنا العلاّمة سيدي الطيب ابن المختار قاضي معسكر حفظكم الله ورعاكم ومن كل مكروه حماكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد : فقد وصلنا مكتوبكم المؤرّخ بأواخر ذي الحجة وحمدنا الله على عافيتكم وكمال الخصب في مواطنكم . ثم اعلمْ أنه بلغني أن محيي الدين ظهر في نواحي الصحراء الشرقية مع أنني لم آذن له إلاّ في الإسكندرية ونواحيها بقصد تغيير الهواء لما كان لازمه من أنواع الأمراض فاحذروا متابعته وحذروا الأحباب منه فإنه محضُ عبث ؛ والعاقل من اتعظ بغيره ، وتثبت في جميع أموره، فقد ألقى بنفسه فيما يؤول به ما لا خير فيه. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

يُغمى على المرء في أيّام محنته  *** حتى يرى حسنًا ما ليس بالحسنِ
والسلام . أخوكم عبد القادر في 20 محرم الحرام 1288))).انتهى

وأريد أن أنّبه إلى أمر هام وهو أنّ الكيفية التي اعتمدها الأستاذ بوعزيز لقَبول الوثائق هي ـ وياللأسف ـ كيفية لا تعتمد على أصول بحثية علمية في التوثيق (كمطابقة الخط وكشف التزوير ، ومعارضة الوقائع الصحيحة لها أو اتفاقها معها). لذلك علينا أن نكون حذرين من قبول أي معلومة فيها إذا لم تعضدها قرينة صحيحة.
ومع ذلك فإننا إذا نظرنا في هذه الرسالة نجدها منسجمة مع ما قاله البيطار من أن فرنسا طلبت من الأمير أن يرسل لولده طلب نصيحة وأمر بالعودة ، وكذلك نجد أن أسلوب الكلام فيها مشابه لأسلوب الأمير . ومضمونها : أنّ الأمير لم يأذن لولده بالذهاب إلى الجزائر ، وهو بذلك ينبّه إخوانه وأحبابه في الجزائر أنّ محيي الدين ليس أهلاً لاستلام قيادة حرب ، وأنّه مريض ، ولا خبرة له في القتال . (وهذا من حق الأمير أن يقوله ؛ تمامًا كما فعل والده من قبل سيدي محيي الدين بن مصطفى عندما أشار على الناس في الجزائر بمبايعة ابنه عبد القادر لما رأى فيه من القوة والحنكة والشجاعة). وليس في كلام الأمير أي اعتراض على محاربة فرنسة أو الثورة عليها! وإنما اعتراضه على جعل محيي الدين قائدًا لتلك الثورة . ولذلك يمكننا مبدئيًا تصديق هذه الرسالة ريثما يجري التحقق من ثبوتها .
في حين أنّ باقي الرسائل التي أثبتها الأستاذ بوعزيز لا يمكن القَبول بها أبدًا والتزوير فيها مُفتضح ، وظاهر كل الظهور. وفيها الوثيقة التي اعتمد عليها عبد الجليل التميمي في اتهامه للأمير بتأييد فرنسة والتخلي عن ابنه. وقد قال الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله عن هذه الوثيقة : ((والوثيقة المنسوبة إليه (يعني الأمير) قد تكون مزورة لخدمة أغراض داخلية)).انتهى [حياة الأمير ، ترجمة سعد الله ص25] .
ومن الأسباب التي تدعونا لرفض هذه الرسائل ، وتُثبت تزويرها :
1ـ هذه الرسائل موجهة إلى القناصل الفرنسيين بدمشق وطرابلس الغرب يُعْلِمُهم الأميرُ فيها أن ابنه محيي الدين قد توجّه إلى الجزائر .
وهذا خلاف المصادر التاريخية التي أثبتت أن القنصل الفرنسي هو الذي أبلغ الأمير بتوجه ابنه إلى الجزائر ، وأنّ الحكومة الفرنسية هي التي طلبت من الأمير أن يأمر ولده بالعودة.
2ـ إن مضمون تلك الرسائل فيه سبٌ ودعاء على ولده محيي الدين بل وفيها يتمنى موته ، ويتبرأ منه إلى درجة أن لا ينسبه إليه!!
3ـ الكلام في تلك الرسائل يوحي أن جميع القبائل الجزائرية كانت راضية بالحكم الفرنسي وأن محيي الدين هو الذي جاء ليؤلّبها على فرنسة! وطبعًا هذا غير صحيح. وإنما هو دليل على أنّ الكاتب لهذه الرسائل إنما هي الحكومة الفرنسية!
4ـ إن أسلوب الكلام في جميع تلك الرسائل عامّي ومفكك وفيه تعابير أوربية (فرنسية مترجمة) ، وإذا قارناه بأي رسالة ثابتة للأمير نجده لا يشبه أسلوب الأمير مطلقًا. بل ولا يرقى إليه ، وإنما صِيغ بقلم فرنسي مقيم في الجزائر.
5ـ في الرسالة الأخيرة نجد فيها أن الحكومة الفرنسية هي التي تتوسط لدى الأمير ليصفح عن ولده!!! وفيها معلومات غير صحيحة ومخالفة للواقع . (وتأمّلوا في هذه المهزلة صارت الحكومة الفرنسية هي التي ترجو من الأمير أن يسامح ابنه الذي ذهب للمشاركة في الثورة عليها ومجاهدتها، يعني فرنسا راضية عن فعل محيي الدين والأمير هو الغاضب!أرأيتم إلى هذا السقوط في التزوير!!)
وإليكم بعض النماذج :
1ًـ في الرسالة المزعومة والموجهة إلى قنصل فرنسة بدمشق جاء فيها : ((...فإذا استحسنتم جنابكم تتخابرون (كذا) مع الوزير فإذا أحسن عنك (كذا) مساعدته (كذا) أكتب (كذا) مكاتيب خصوصية لكل قبيلة من القبائل الذين (كذا) مع المفسد (كذا) بعد أن يعرفوني (كذا) أين هو وأسماء القبائل هم (كذا) عندهم (كذا) ليتحقق الناس أنني بريء منه ومن عمله)). انتهى[كفاح الجزائر ص279]
أرأيتم إلى هذا النص المقطع الأشلاء والركيك. أيُعقل أن يكتب شخص عربي كلامًا كهذا؟ 
فما بالكم بالأمير العالم والأديب والشاعر؟
2ً ـ جاء في النداء المزعوم من الأمير إلى سكان الجزائر : ((إن ولدنا التعيس (كذا) محي (كذا) الدين قد تجاسر من مدة (كذا) وذهب ضد (كذا) إرادتنا إلى نواحي المغرب وبمقتضى (كذا) ما بلغنا أنه اتحد مع بعض الأشقياء وشرعوا في زرع الفساد وعمل الحركات في جهات (كذا) حكومية (كذا) قسنطينة التي من شأنها سلب راحة الأهالي ......وعليكم أن تردعوا جهالكم من موافقته وعدم المداخلة (كذا) في عمل أو هيجان (كذا) وأن تحرضوهم على الخضوع لأوامر الحكومة الفرنساوية التي تحسب (كذا) سيادتها قد وطدت الراحة التامة في بلادكم وكثرت ثروتكم ورفعتكم إلى أعلى درجة من المجد والترقي محترمة شرائعكم الدينية وعظمة نبيكم وكتابكم . والذين يتجاسرون على المساعدة في سلب الراحة وإلقاء البلاء بل (كذا) يستحقون غضب الله لأنه يكره الشر ويحب الخير..)) انتهى [كفاح الجزائر ص280]
وكأننا نقرأ كلمة لقسيس في كنيسة فرنسية في الجزائر ، سواء من جهة التراكيب الدينية أو التراكيب اللغوية ، أو من جهة إظهار فرنسة بأنها راعية للدين الإسلامي . ونحن نعلم كيف كانت الأوضاع في الجزائر في ذلك الوقت من هدم للمساجد أو تحويلها إلى مستودعات واصطبلات وكنائس ، ومحاربة الدين ونشر التنصير!! وهذه الرسالة لم تمهر بختم الأمير في النهاية!!! ولم يوضع لها تاريخ محدد كالعادة في سائر الرسائل!! وقد لاحظ الدكتور بوعزيز هذه الأشياء وأشار إلى بعضها في النص.
3ً ـ جاء في الرسالة المزعومة من الأمير إلى وكيل قنصل فرنسا بدمشق : ((فنقول إننا مصممين (كذا) ألا نراه مدة حياتنا قط (كذا) وذلك ليس فقط في بيت واحد بل كنا معتمدين (كذا) على أننا لا نوجد معه (كذا) في مدينة واحدة ولذلك أطردنا (كذا) من دارنا حريمه وأولاده!! ...... والحالة المزعجة الموجود هو بها الآن (كذا) عرفوه (كذا) جرم الجنون الذي ارتكبه ونتأمل أن يكون ذلك كفالة له في المستقبل (كذا) ، ولا حراعة (كذا) لنا لإطالة الشرح إذا (كذا) أننا مخجولين (كذا) من تصرف محي (كذا) الدين الخبيث ...)).انتهى [كفاح الجزائر ص281]

وهنا أيضًا نرى بوضوح التحطيم الإعرابي وسقامة النص العربي والأخطاء الإملائية . إضافة إلى المعلومات الخاطئة ففي الرسالة قرأنا أن الأمير يقول أنه طرد حريمَ وأولاد ابنه محيي الدين!!
وهذه سقطة كبيرة من مزوِّري هذه الرسائل ، بها انفضح أمرهم وانكشف باطلهم وتزويرهم وكذبهم؛ فمن المعلوم والثابت أن السيد محيي الدين لم يكن له أي زوجة أو أولاد عندما سافر إلى الجزائر ليلتحق بثورة 1871م ، وإنما تزوج بعد عودته!! وتأخّر إنجابه للأولاد.
ولكن غاب هذا عن المزورين ، ففضحهم الله!! وهذا أكبر دليل وبرهان على بطلان تلك الرسائل وسقوطها ، ولا يمكن أن تعدّ من الوثائق ولا يُبنى عليها حكم! 

ثم إذا لم يستح مزوّر هذه الرسالة من قوله إن الأمير طرد زوجة ابنه وأولاده من داره؟! فكيف يقبل مؤرّخ جزائري مثل هذا الكلام؟! والأمير كان يصفح ويسامح الذين خانوه في الجزائر ويضمهم إلى جواره وينفق عليهم! 
ويزعمون أنّ كل هذا الغضب من الأمير على ابنه لأنه ذهب وشارك في ثورة 1871م ، ومرَّ معنا آنفًا كيف كان الأمير يوصي الوزراء في تونس بآل المقراني خيرًا وهم الذي أشعلوا ثورة 1871م!!
وكذلك استضاف الأمير آل المقراني ؛ الذين هربوا من الجزائر بعد ثورتهم ؛ في دمشق وأكرمهم وكان ينفق عليهم! فما هذا التناقض؟ كيف يغضب الأمير على ابنه لمشاركته في الثورة ، ثمّ هو يكرم زعماء الثورة ويوصي بهم خيرًا ويكتب الرسائل والتوصيات ويرسلها ، دون أن يخشى من فرنسة وجواسيسها؟ أفلا تعقلون؟!!!!
أظن أنّ ما ذكرته فيه الكفاية لبيان سقوط تلك التهم . وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا السداد ويلهمنا الصواب.

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


خلدون مكي الحسني


للبحث صِلة إن شاء الله

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيكم  - شيخ خلدون - على هذه الحقائق التاريخية ؛ التي تنقض ما نشر هذه الأيام في بعض الصحف عندنا على لسان واسيني الأعرج من إثبات استسلام الأمير عبد القادر وتبرأه من ابنه محيي  الدين والوثوق بكتاب ( المواقف ) ، مع الرد على الفاضلة الأميرة بديعة - حفظها المولى - ،،،

وفقكم الله  لإتمام هذه الحلقات ، وأساله - سبحانه - أن يهدينا جميعا لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه ،،،

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا أحسب أن ما أتى به الكاتب ( واسيني الأعرج ) هو من بنات رأسه  ,,,فلقد ذكر هذه العباارة قبله الإمام العلامة محمد البشير الإبراهيمي -  قال رحمه الله " .. ولما اجتمع على عبد القادر تدبير الأقدار وتخاذل الأنصار وقعود الجار , استسلم , ولكن الجزائر لم تستسلم , وبقيت الثورات مشتعلة في جهات القطر , لم تفقد إلا صبغتها العامة الشاملة لجهاتها الأربع من حدود( وجدة ) إلى مخارم ( أوراس ) في حدود تونس ,,, " ( في قلب المعركة لمحمد البشير الإبراهيمي مع تصدير الدكتور  : أبو القاسم سعد الله ص :162 ) .

----------


## أحمد البكري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قرأت في كتاب بالانجليزية بأن عبد القادر الجزائري قد طلب الانتساب للماسونية, فما صحة هذه الدعوى؟؟
وهل هذا هو خط الجزائري؟


]

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

الأخ أحمد البكري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فيما يخص دعوى انضمام الأمير إلى الماسونية سيأتيك الجواب عنها مفصّلاً في الحلقات الثلاث القادمة إن شاء الله ، وعلى كل حال هي دعوى غير صحيحة.
وأمّا الرسالة التي عرضتها (وهي فيما يبدو موجّه إلى الكولونيل تشرشل) فلم أطلع عليها سابقًا ، وهي مؤرّخة بتاريخ 1273هـ أي في سنة وصول الأمير إلى دمشق قادمًا من تركيا عبر ميناء بيروت. وهذا غريب! والختم الذي بأسفلها يشبه ختم الأمير ولكنه يبدو تام الاستدارة ، في حين أن ختم الأمير شبه بيضوي (دائري مفلطح قليلاً).
 وأمّا خطّ كاتبها فليس خط الأمير عبد القادر قطعًا. وأنت إذا نظرت في الوثائق الصحيحة النسبة إلى الأمير فستجد الفارق الكبير بين المميزات المكوّنة لخط الأمير ومميزات خط تلك الرسالة.
فمثلاً لفظ الجلالة في قوله (الحمد لله وحده) لا يشبه في رسمه خط الأمير ، فالأمير يكتب لفظ الجلالة بأسلوب خاص وذلك بإطالة اللام الأولى فيه وتحويل اللام الثانية إلى سن قصير .
وكذلك حرف الدال في كلمة (الحمد) وكلمة (وحده) لا يشبه رسم الدال في خط الأمير فالأمير يكتبه إلى الأسفل ولا يجعل له امتدادًا إلى الأعلى إلا بمقدار سن صغير .
وكذلك حرف الميم في آخر الكلمة بعيد جدًا عن أسلوب الأمير ، وكذلك حرف اللام ألف (لا) لا يشبه رسم الأمير البتّة!! كما في الكلمات: الأوفى ، الأوفر، إلاّ، الأحوال، الأعمال، الأولى ، السلام ...
هذا فضلاً عن أسلوب الخطاب وبعض الألفاظ : فمثلاً يقول له (الكردنيل) بدل (الكولونيل) وهذا غريب جدًا.وكذلك يقول (الشريف خاطركم) وهذا تركيب غريب أيضًا!
وما أخبرتكم به عن المزايا المكوّنة لخط الأمير ليس من اجتهادي فحسب ، وإنما هي مقتبسة من تقارير الخبرة الفنيّة التي أجراها خبير الخطوط والوثائق العالمي الأستاذ هشام غراوي.
وستجد مرفقًا بكلامي مقاطع صغيرة من أحد تلك التقارير ، بخط الخبير ، وفيها رسوم توضيحيّة.
وإن شاء الله تعالى سأخصص بحثًا مختصرًا أعرض فيه نماذج من رسائل الأمير .وأتحدث فيه عن مسألة التزوير التي مارستها فرنسة في كتابة رسائل وصكوك باسم الأمير وغيره. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *الصورة الأولى:*



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *الصورة الثانية:*

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحلقة الثالثة عشرةإنّ سلسلة التهم السابقة التي وجّهها الأخ محمد المبارك صاحب (فك الشفرة) للأمير ، انتهت باتهام الأمير عبد القادر بالماسونية!!
فتحت عنوان الأمير في بلاد الشام ، بدأَ التهمة الجديدة ، مستدلاً بأحداث جبل لبنان (اقتتال الموارنة والدروز) والتي امتدت إلى دمشق سنة (1277هـ،1860م) فسعى الأمير عبد القادر في حينها لإطفاء نار تلك الفتنة وتخييب آمال مشعليها ، فعدَّ كاتبُ المقال أنّ في ذلك دليلاً على ماسونية الأمير وعمالته لفرنسا!!! 
قال في (فك الشيفرة) :"قبل عام 1860 كان المتصرف العثماني يقيم في جبل لبنان بينما يشرف على جميع لبنان و سورية ، و إثر ما عرف في التاريخ اللبناني بفتنة الجبل تدخل الأمير عبدالقادر للتوسط لدى الدولة العثمانية لصالح (ثورة يوسف بك كرم الماروني في (1859 ـ 1860 م) التي ثارت على داود باشا اول متصرف عثماني على الجبل اللبناني ، و طالبت بالحكم المحلي لموارنة الجبل ، ثم دعت الى التدخل الفرنسي بصوت مطرانها "طوبيا عون" ... وحين أفرزت تلك الفتنة غضباً عارماً في دمشق والشام على المسيحيين الذين راسلوا و جلبوا المستعمر الاجنبي الفرنسي إلى ديار المسلمين ، قام الأمير عبد القادر، باعتراف العديد من قادة تلك الفترة بحماية و إنقاذ حوالي 12000 مسيحي ويهودي احتموا بالأمير من غضب جماعات ثائرة، و قد حمل مع أتباعه السلاح من أجل ذلك . وهو ما دفع العديد من ملوك وقادة تلك الفترة ورجالات الدين إلى منح الأمير أوسمة شرف عرفانا لإنقاذ أرواح عدد من رعاياهم بمن فيهم قناصلة روسيا وفرنسا واليونان وأمريكا و قد انتهت تلك الفتنة بالتدخل الاجنبي الفرنسي ، و بعد تلك الخدمة الجليلة للتاج الفرنسي تهاطلت على الأمير الأوسمة والنياشين من عدد كبير من رؤساء الدول الأوربية ، وعلى الخصوص من نابليون الثالث الذي وشحه وسام الشرف الفرنسي الأول ، ونتيجة لذلك أخذت تنتشر في أوربا التآليف التي مجدت الجانب الإنساني للأمير وتسامحه".انتهى
ثمّ راح يستدل بأقوالٍ لماسونيين وصليبيين حاقدين معاصرين!(أمثال : جرجي زيدان، وأنطوان عاصي ، وشاهين مكاريوس)!!!
وإذا كان بعض الكتّاب ـ غير المسلمين أو غير المتدينين ـ يرضى بأمثال هؤلاء ليحتج بهم على رجال الإسلام ويطعن فيهم ، فما كان ينبغي على الأخ محمد المبارك أن يرضى بذلك! 
لأنّ المسلمين أصحاب العقيدة الصحيحة والمنهج القويم ، لا يقبلون أبدًا بأمثال هؤلاء ولا بمن ينقل عنهم ، بل يلقون بهم وبكلامهم ، ولا يرضون إلاّ بكلام الثّقات الأتقياء من أهل الإسلام!
وإنّ كل ما نقله الكاتب عن هؤلاء ، مِنْ أحداثٍ وتحليلٍ لها باطلٌ وغير صحيح ، وكي أُبيّن بطلان تلك المزاعم لا يكلّفني الأمر أكثر من عرض وقائع تلك الحادثة بصدق وأمانة كما وردت في المصادر الموثوقة والمشهورة . وسيظهر للقارئ عندها الحقُ جليًا دون الحاجة لأي شرح أو تحليل. 
ولكن هناك أمرٌ هام أريد أن أنبّه عليه : وهو أنّ الأخ محمد مبارك صاحب المقال قام بخلطٍ عجيب للأحداث التاريخية ، وأدخل الوقائع في بعضها على نحوٍ لم يُسبق إليه ، وبعد ذلك أخذَ يستنتج ما يشاء من هذا الخليط العجيب ويصوغه وكأنّه مسلَّمة تاريخية! وهذه مصيبة كبرى! 
لذلك سأضطر لتجلية الموضوع حتى يتبيّن له وللجميع حقيقة ما جرى.
أولاً ؛ بدأ الكاتب كلامه متحدِّثًا عن حادثة تاريخية مشهورة وهي المعروفة باسم (فتنة الجبل) سنة 1860م في لبنان والتي امتدت فيما بعد إلى دمشق ، فزعم أنَّ الفتنة كانت بثورة يوسف كرم على المتصرف العثماني "داود باشا" وأنّ الأمير تدخل لصالح ثورة يوسف كرم!! وهذا خلط عجيب! ولن أطيل في شرحه ويكفيني أن أعرض لكم ما قاله الأستاذ خير الدين الزركلي في موسوعته "الأعلام" عن يوسف كرم؛ قال: ((يوسف بن بطرس كرم (1238-1306هـ = 1823-1889م): شجاع لبناني ماروني، يُنْعَت ببطل لبنان. من أهل قرية "إهدن" أقامه الأمير حيدر الشهابي حاكمًا عليها بعد أبيه.
وعيَّنه الوالي "فؤاد باشا" على إثر حادثة 1860م "وكيل قائم مقام" في بلده. ولم يلبث أن اعتزل العمل، طامحًا إلى أن يكون متصرفًا "وطنيًا" للبنان بعد أن تنتهي مدة المتصرف "الأجنبي" داود باشا، فاعتقله "الباشا" فؤاد، ونفاه إلى الآستانة (سنة 1861م) فَفَرَّ (سنة 1864م) عائدًا إلى بلده.
وقلق منه داود باشا فأراد القبض عليه، فقاتله، وكثر أنصار يوسف، وظهرت بسالته، ونشبت بينه وبين العساكر اللبنانية معارك. وتوسط القنصل الفرنسي، فأخرجه "تحت الحماية الفرنسية" إلى فرنسة (سنة 1867م) فتنقل في أوربة. واستقر في "نابلي" بإيطالية، محتفظًا بجنسيته العثمانية، معلنًا أنه لم يخرج على السلطان، بل دفع عن نفسه ظلم "داود" ومات في "نابلي" ونقل أقاربه جثمانه إلى "إهدن" وأقيم له فيها "تمثال" بعد مدة)).انتهى
إذن صار واضحًا الآن أنّ ما يُسمّى ثورة يوسف كرم كانت بعد انتهاء فتنة الجبل المشهورة سنة 1860م ، وخروج يوسف كرم على المتصرف العثماني وقتاله كان سنة 1864م!! ، والذي توسّط ليوسف كرم لدى العثمانيين هو القنصل الفرنسي!! ولم يحدث أي تدخل عسكري أجنبي!!
ثانيًا؛ إليكم الآن وقائع حادثة 1860م (فتنة الجبل) وذلك من المراجع الإسلامية الموثوقة.
وكنتُ أريد الاختصار في عرضها ولكنني رأيت أن أتوسّع قليلاً في ذلك ، والسبب هو أنّه كما يُقال: "التاريخ يُعيد نفسه" وأحداث لبنان اليوم ما هي إلاّ امتداد وتكرار للأحداث التي جرت في السابق (سنة 1841م ثمّ 1845م ثمّ 1860م ثم 1864م ..ثم..) وكان كبير الفاتيكان الذي سبق الحالي قال ضمن كلمة له: ((لبنان أكثر من وطن: إنه رسالة!!)) ، ونحن نرى بوضوح اهتمام الغرب بلبنان واستخدامه دائمًا لزعزعة المنطقة واتخاذه ممرًا لتمرير خططهم ومشاريعهم!! فلعلّنا نستخلص العِبَر!
جاء في التاريخ الإسلامي للعلاّمة محمود شاكر قوله:
((فبعد وفاة الخليفة العثماني محمود الثاني تسلّم الخلافة ولده عبد المجيد الأوّل سنة (1255هـ،1839م) ، وكانت الدولة العثمانية قد بدا ضعفها وكان "محمد علي" الوالي على مصر قد أعلن انفصاله عن الدولة العثمانية وصارت له أطماعه الخاصة وزادت قوّته ، فخشيت الدول الأوربية الاستعمارية (انكلترا وفرنسا والنمسا وبروسيا) من احتمال استيلائه على إسطنبول ، وهنا قد تتدخل روسيا لأنها مرتبطة في ذلك الوقت مع الدولة العثمانية بمعاهدة دفاع مشتركة ، لذا فقد قدّمت دول أوربا لائحة مشتركة من (روسيا وانكلترا وفرنسا والنمسا وبروسيا) تطلب من الخليفة الجديد ألاّ يُقرَّ موضوعاً في شأن يتعلّق بوالي مصر دون الرجوع إليهم ، وفي الوقت نفسه فإنهم مستعدون للتوسط بينهما ، فَقَبِلَ الخليفة اللائحة ، واجتمع السفراء عند الصدر الأعظم وتداولوا الرأي ، وظهر تباين في وجهات النظر . روسيا تريد أن تحتفظ بالمعاهدة الدفاعية مع الدولة العثمانية التي تُبقيها تحت حمايتها ، وانكلترا وفرنسا تخشيان من ذلك وترغبان أن تكون لهما قطعات بحرية في المضائق بحيث تشاركان ، وتمنعانها من التفرّد بالتصرف في شؤون الدولة وحدها . ومن ناحية أخرى فإنّ فرنسا تود دعم محمد علي وأن يحتفظ بما أخضعه ، وانكلترا لا تريد ذلك منافسةً لفرنسا على مركزها في مصر ، وخوفاً من منافستها على طريق الهند ، والنمسا وبروسيا تريان في قوّة محمد علي خطراً على أوربا خشية من أن يُسيطر على الدولة العثمانية ويُعيد لها الحياة ، فهما أقرب إلى انكلترا. وبعد فشل لقاءات ، وتهديدات بالانسحاب ، ودعوة إلى مؤتمرات ، نجحوا في عقد اتفاقيّة عام (1256هـ =1840م) بين انكلترا وروسيا وبروسيا والنمسا بعد انسحاب فرنسا! ومحاولة اتفاقِها مباشرة مع الدولة العثمانية ومحمد علي وتشجيعه على رفض مطالب انكلترا، ودعمه إن عارضته انكلترا)).
[[طبعًا هذه الأحداث تجري والجيوش الفرنسية كانت قد احتلت الجزائر ودخلت في حروب طاحنة مع الأمير عبد القادر ، وكان الأمير يجاهد الفرنسيين في الجزائر ، ومحمد علي كان يبعث بجنود من مصر لمساعدة الفرنسيين في حربهم على الأمير!!]]
((ولمّا كانت فرنسا قد انسحبت من تلك الاتفاقية ، عادت للتحايل على منافستها انكلترا التي بدأت تحرّض سكان جبال لبنان من دروز وموارنة وغيرهم . وبدأ تحرّك الأساطيل الإنكليزية والفرنسية على سواحل بلاد الشام . وكانت خطّة فرنسا هي دعم الموارنة ومحمد علي لكي تضمن نفوذها في بلاد الشام ، في حين كانت خطّة انكلترا دعم الدروز وتحريضهم على النصارى!! 
ولكنّ الحكومة الفرنسيّة ضَعُفت ، وسَحَبَت قواتها البحرية إلى مياه اليونان ثم إلى فرنسا ، وتركت سواحل مصر والشام لسفن إنكلترا ، فاقتصر العمل على إنكلترا مع دعمٍ قليل من النمسا . وأنزلت إنكلترا قواتها شمال بيروت ، وبدأت المعارك ، وهُدِّمت أكثر المدينة وأُحْرِقَت ، وكذا بقيّة الثغور الشاميّة ، وتمكّنت القوات الإنكليزيّة ومَنْ معها من أخذ الموانئ وإجلاء جيش محمد علي.
اعتدى الدروز على الموارنة عام (1257هـ =1841م) ، ودخلوا دير القمر ، وارتكبوا أبشع الأعمال . (طبعاً الأمير عبد القادر مازال في الجزائر!!وليس له وجود في الشام قبل سنة 1273هـ ، 1856م) فَعَزَلَ الخليفةُ الأميرَ "بشير الشهابي" ، ووضع والياً عثمانياً مكانه ، وحُرِمَ الجبل مما كان له من امتيازات ، ولم تقبل الدول الأوربية ذلك ، فاضطر (الخليفة) أن يُعيد للجبل امتيازاته ، وأن يُعيّنَ قائمقام درزي وآخر ماروني وذلك عام (1258هـ) . ولكن الأمر لم يستقم لاختلاط الطوائف في القرى ، فرأى الخليفة ضمّ شمال الجبل ـ أي منطقة الموارنة ـ إلى ولاية طرابلس ، فاحتجّ الموارنة ، فأرسلَ من يدرس الموضوع ويُقدّم الحلول ، فلم يُفد ذلك شيئاً ، وأصرّ الدروز أن يبقى الموارنة تحت سلطانهم ، وفضّل بعدئذ الموارنة أن يتبعوا ولاية أخرى من أن يكونوا تحت سلطان الدروز ، فاستحسن الخليفةُ الرأي ، ولكن لم يُعجب الدروز فقاموا باعتداءاتهم الثانية عام 1261هـ)). (أيضًا الأمير مازال في الجزائر)!!
((وبعد ذلك أرسلت الدولة العثمانية جيوشها واحتلت المنطقة كلّها ، وأعلَنت فيها الأحكام العرفية. ثمّ اتفقت الدول الأوربيّة مع الخليفة على تشكيل مجلس يضم أعضاء من المجموعتين ومن غيرهم . ولم تنته القضيّة إلاّ بمذابح عام 1277هـ/1860م )).
[كانت الدول الاستعمارية تحتال بكل ما تستطيع لكي توجد لنفسها قدمًا في أراضي الدولة العثمانية، ومن تلك الحيل قضيّة حماية رعايا الدولة من النصارى ، وكذلك مقدّسات النصارى!]
((وهاهي فرنسا بحكم الامتيازات القنصلية في الدولة العثمانية تملّكت الإشراف على الكنائس في بيت المقدس ، ثمّ انتقل هذا الإشراف لروسيا بسبب انشغال فرنسا بحروب نابليون ، فلما انتهت فرنسا مما تعاني أرادت العودة إلى ما كانت عليه فحصل خلاف بين رجال الكنائس الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس ، فشكّلت الدولة العثمانية لجنة من رجال كنائس مختلفي المذاهب ، فأقرّوا بحق فرنسا في ذلك فاحتجّت روسيا وهددت بالحرب ... ورفض الخليفة أيضاً من السفير الروسي حق حماية روسيا للنصارى المقيمين في الدولة العثمانية.
وبدأ التوتر يرتفع بين الدولتين وتحركت الأساطيل البحرية وتقدمت الجيوش الروسية، ثم عقد مؤتمر للتوفيق بين الدولتين ولكن الخليفة رفض مطالب روسيا ، وشجّعت انكلترا وفرنسا الدولة العثمانية في عدم الخضوع لطلبات الروس ، وكان موقف فرنسا وانكلترا ضد روسيا خوفاً على مصالحهم لا حباً بالمسلمين . وجرى اتفاق بين الدولة العثمانية وفرنسا وانكلترا على محاربة روسيا وذلك في (12/6/1270هـ =11/3/1854م) ، واقتضى ذلك الاتفاق أن ترسل فرنسا خمسين ألف جندي ، وتبعث انكلترا بخمسة وعشرين ألفاً ، وأن تجلوَ هذه الجنود عن الدولة العثمانية بعد خمسة أسابيع من الصلح مع روسيا . وبدأت حرب "القرم" ، ثمّ جاءت معاهدة باريس وقبلت روسيا بشروط الدول المتحالفة.
وأعقب ذلك بحث بعض الشؤون الأوربية ، فاتفقوا على تكوين دولة واحدة من إقليمَي "الأفلاق والبغدان"([1]) شبه مستقلّة تُسمى حكومة الإمارات المتحدة وتكون تحت حماية جميع الدول ، أي إخراجها من تَبَعية الدولة العثمانية ، ووقع ذلك في باريس عام (1275هـ =1859م) ، وكان الخليفة قد أصدر بعض التعليمات الإدارية في سبيل الإصلاح وهو ما عُرِفَ باسم (الخط الهمايوني) وذلك عام (1272هـ =1856م).
وأوجدت الدول النصرانية كذلك مشكلاتٍ في الصرب ، والجبل الأسود ، والبوسنة والهرسك ، لتفصلها عن الدولة العثمانية ، فبدأت تقوم الثورات ، وتمنع دولُ أوربا الدولةَ العثمانية من قمع هذه الثورات بتهديد الدولة ، وقطع العلاقات السياسية معها ، بل غالبًا ما كانت الدول الأوربية هي التي تدعم الثورات وتثيرها ، وأصبح سفراء هذه الدول شركاء في السلطة تقريبًا!!
وأُثيرت آنذاك مشكلة جزيرة "كريت" ، وحدَثَ اعتداءٌ على النّصارى في "جُدّة" ، وأُصيب قنصل فرنسا ، وهدَّأ والي "مكّة" الوضع غير أنّ الانكليز قد ضربوا "جُدّة" بالمدافع!)).انتهى[انظر التاريخ الإسلامي لمحمود شاكر الجزء 8 /من ص173 إلى ص181]
كل هذه الأحداث والأمير لم يدخل دمشق بعد! فالأمير رست سفينته في ميناء بيروت في (27/3/1273هـ = 24/11/1856م) .
إذن فرنسا وانكلترا وروسيا وغيرها كانوا يسعون للقضاء على دولة الخلافة العثمانية وكانوا يستعينون بالأقليات النصرانية الموجودة في أراضي الدولة العثمانية لإيجاد الذرائع للتدخل في تلك الأراضي ومن ثَمَّ فصلها عن دولة الخلافة واحتلالها!
فكانت الفتنة الطائفية في الشام : يقول الأستاذ محمود شاكر : ((تساهل السلطان عبد المجيد مع الدول الأوربية فاستقرت الأوضاع في إقليمي الأفلاق والبغدان ، والصرب ، واشتعلت الفتنة في بلاد الشام ، إذ اعتدى الموارنة على الدروز عام (1276هـ =1860م) فقام الدروز يأخذون بالثأر ، وامتد اللهيب من جبل لبنان إلى طرابلس ، وصيدا ، وزحلة ، ودير القمر ، واللاذقية ، ودمشق ... وأسرعت الدولة العثمانية فأرسلت فؤاد باشا، وقضى على الفتنة ، وعاقب المسؤولين عنها ، كلاً بما يستحق ، واحتجّت الدول الأوربيّة وهددت بالتدخل ، وكانت متفرّقة الرأي ، ثمّ أجمعت واتفقت على أن ترسل فرنسا ستة آلاف جندي لمساعدة الدولة فيما إذا عجزت عن إطفاء الفتنة ـ حسب زعمها والحجّة التي اتخذتها ـ وأنزلت فرنسا قواتها في بيروت في (22 المحرّم 1277هـ= 9/8/1860م) بعد اتفاق الدول الأوربيّة الذي تمّ قبل أسبوع (15 المحرم) ، وهذا الاتفاق تَدَخَّلَ في شؤون الدولة التي أحسَنَت القيام بمهمّتها لكن كان القصد تقوية النصارى ، وإظهارهم بمظهر القوة ، وأنّ أوربا كلّها من خلفهم ، لتزداد قوتهم ، ويخشى خصومهم بأسهم . وجرى الاتفاق مع فؤاد باشا على أن يعوّض النصارى على ما خسروه ، ويُمنح أهل الجبل حكومةً مستقلّةً تحت سيادة الدولة ، وأن يرأس هذه الحكومة رجل نصراني لمدّة ثلاث سنوات ، ولا يحق عزله إلاّ برأي الدول الأوربية ، وتقترحه الدولة العثمانية ، وتوافق عليه أوربا ، وقد اختير أوّل حاكم "داود الأرمني" ... هذا التساهل قد ألزم فرنسا بالانسحاب من الشام ، إذ أخلت المناطق التي دخلتها في (27/11/1277هـ) أي بعد عشرة أشهر وخمسة أيام من دخولها .
وتوفّي الخليفة العثماني عبد المجيد في (17/12/1277هـ) )).انتهى [من التاريخ الإسلامي8/181ـ182] 
وقال الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار في كتابه (حلية البشر في تاريخ القرن الثالث عشر) :
((وقعت فتنة بين الدروز والنصارى في جبل لبنان واشتد بسببها الضرب والطعان، وعاثت طائفة الدروز وفسقوا، وانتظموا في سلك الطغيان واتّسقوا، ومنعوا جفون أهل الذمة السّنات، وأخذوا البنين والبنات من حجور الأمهات، وخرّبوا القرايا والبلدان، وسفكوا الدماء وحرقوا العمران، ونهبوا الأموال ومالوا عليهم كل الميل، وبادرت لمساعدتهم والغنيمة معهم دروز الجبل الشرقي تجري على خيولها جري السيل، ولم يروا في ذلك معارضًا ولا منازعًا، ولا مدافعًا ولا ممانعًا، والنصارى بين أيديهم كغنم الذبح، هم وأموالهم وأولادهم وبلادهم غنيمة وربح، ودام هذا الأمر واستقام، إلى ابتداء ذي الحجة الحرام، سنة ست وسبعين بعد الألف والمائتين، وقد هرب كثير من النصارى إلى الشام، ظانّين أن الحكومة تحميهم من الدروز اللئام، فصارت الدروز تدخل إلى الشام بأنواع السلاح، ويخاطبون الأشقياء بقولهم كنا نظن بكم الفلاح، لقد أخلينا البَرَّ من النصارى، وأنتم عنهم كأنكم سكارى، فاذبحوهم ذبح الأغنام، وأذيقوهم كأس الحمام، واغنموا ما عندهم من الأموال والأمتعة الكلية، وأن الحكومة بذلك راضية مرضية، ولو لم يكن لها مراد بذلك، ما مكنتنا من إذاقتهم كؤوس المهالك، والوالي ساكت عن هذا الأمر كأنه لم يكن عنده خبر، حتى ظن أكثر القاصرين أن هذا الواقع عن أمر شاهاني صدر.... وما زالت الأشقياء تتطاول أعناقها، وتتزايد لهذه الأفعال أشواقها، والدروز في كل وقت يجددون لهم همة، ويتواردون عليهم أمة بعد أمة، وقد قامت لديهم الأفراح، وزالت عنهم برفع القيد الهموم والأتراح........... وصاروا يتكلمون بكلام، لا يليق إلا بالأشقياء اللئام، كقولهم حنا يقول لنخلة، إسماعيل الأطرش حرق زحلة، وأمثال ذلك خصوصاً مما يدل على التخويف والتهديد، وصارت الأولاد تقوله على طريقة الأناشيد، فذهب بعض النصارى إلى والي البلد، لينقذهم من هذا الهم والنكد، وكان ذلك يوم الاثنين من ذي الحجة الحرام، سنة ألف ومائتين وست وسبعين من هجرة سيد الأنام، فأمر الوالي بالقبض على بعض الأولاد، فمسكوا منهم جملة وقيدوهم بالحديد وأمروهم بالكنس والرش تأديبًا لهم عن هذا الفساد، فقامت عصبة جاهلية في باب البريد من الجهال الطغام، ونادوا بأعلى صوتهم يا غيرة الله ويا دين الإسلام، وكان الوقت قبيل العصر من ذلك اليوم المرقوم، وتلاحقت الأشقياء إلى حارة النصارى كأنه لم يكن عليهم بعد ذلك عتب ولا أحد منهم على فعله مذموم، وأقبلت عليهم الدروز أفواجاً أفواجا، واشتغلوا بالحرق والقتل والسلب والنهب أفراداً وأزواجا................  .....
والوالي ما زال على إهماله، وسكوته وعدم سؤاله، غير أنه عين للمحافظة أربعة من الأعيان، اثنين من المدينة واثنين من الميدان، فقام من كان من الميدان حق الحماية، وقصر من عداهما في البداية والنهاية، غير أن سعادة الأمير المعظم، والكبير المفخَّم، حضرة الأمير السيد عبد القادر الجزائري قد بذل كامل همته في ذلك، وبذل أمواله ورجاله في خلاص من قدر عليه من المهالك، واستقامت النار تضطرم في حارة النصارى سبعة أيام، والناس فوضى كأنه لم يكن لهم إمام، فلما أحضروا من أحضروه من النصارى إلى الميدان، وقد امتلأت البيوت أخذنا نطوف عليهم نهنيهم بالسلامة ونطيب قلوبهم بالأمن والأمان، وكنا ما نرى منهم غير دمع سائل، وبصر جائل، وقلب واجف، ورجاء قليل وبال كاسف، وهذه تقول أين ولدي؟ وهذه تقول قد انفلق كبدي، وهذه تقول مالي، وهذه تقول كيف احتيالي؟ والرجال منهم حيارى وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى...
ولما علم دروز الجبل الشرقي أن أهل الميدان، قد أدخلوا النصارى في حصن الأمان، ووضعوهم في أماكنهم مع عيالهم، واجتلبوا لهم سرورهم بقدر الإمكان وراحة بالهم، تجمعوا وتحزبوا وتوجهوا إلى الشام، إلى أن وصلوا إلى أرض "القدم" بالكبرياء والعظمة والاحترام، ثم أرسلوا خبراً إلى الميدان إمّا أن تسلمونا النصارى لنذيقهم كؤوس المنية، ونبيدهم بالكلية، وإما أن ننشر بيننا راية القتال، ونطوي بساط السلم واستقامة الحال، فبرز أهل الميدان إليهم بروز الأسد، وقالوا لهم بلسان واحد ليس لكم على قتالنا من جَلَد، أظننتم أنكم تصلون إليهم، وتحكمون بما تريدون عليهم، إن ذلك أمر محال، إياكم أن تتوهموه بحال، إننا وحق من أحيا الأشباح بالأرواح، لا نسمح لكم منهم بقلامة ظفر وليس لكم في مطلوبكم من نجاح، وكثر القيل والقال، وكانت البيداء قد امتلأت من الفرسان والأبطال، وتجمع الصفان، وتقابل الصنفان، وارتفع العجيج وعلا العجاج، وكثر الضجيج من كل الفجاج، وأشْهَرَ كلٌ سلاحه، واعتقد أن في قتل عدوه فلاحه، وأن شرر الموت ينقدح من ألحاظه، ويفصح بصريح ألفاظه، فلما رأى الدروز ما كان، من المشاة والركبان من أهل الميدان، علاهم الوجل، وقد خاب منهم الأمل، وضاق بهم من الأرض فضاؤها، وتضعضعت من أركانهم أعضاؤها، فتنازلوا عن العناد إلى الوداد، وقالوا نحن العين وأنتم لها بمنزلة السواد، وليس لنا عنكم غنى، وأنتم لنا غاية المنى، ونزيلُكم عندنا مصون، ومن كل ما يضره مأمون، والذي وقع منا كان هفوة مغفورة، وسقطة هي بعفوكم مستورة، فقابِلوها بالسماحة والغفران، ونحن وإياكم أحباب وإخوان، ثم تفرقوا بعد الوداع، وانقاد كل منهما للسلم وأطاع، وتفضل الله وأنعم، وحسم مادة الشر وتكرم...
ولا زال أهل الميدان في الليل والنهار، يحرسون النصارى من الأشقياء والأشرار، إلى السادس والعشرين من محرم الحرام، دخل الشام محمد معمر باشا ومعه أربعة آلاف جندي من عسكر النظام، وفي غرة محرم سن سبع وسبعين، دخل خالد باشا المصري للنظر في أمر هذه الخيانة، وكان قبل دخوله بيوم قد سافر أحمد باشا المذكور أولاً إلى بيروت متوجهاً إلى الآستانة، وفي حادي عشر المحرم الحرام، دخل ناظر الخارجية فؤاد باشا إلى الشام، مرخَّصاً من قبل الدولة وباقي الدول، مهما شاء أجرى ومهما أراد فعل، ومعه عوضاً عن أحمد باشا المترجم المذكور عبد الحليم باشا المشير المشهور، واجتمع بالشام من العساكر السابقة واللاحقة نحو ثلاثين ألفاً، ثم بعد ثلاثة أيام، أمر بعقد مجلس عام، وطلب فيه مأخوذات النصارى ومسلوباتهم، ومغصوباتهم ومنهوباتهم، وذلك يوم الخميس خامس عشر المحرم، وشدد غاية التشديد، وأكد أعظم تأكيد، ولما أصبح صباح الجمعة سادس عشر المحرم، وجد الناس أثمان الشام قد امتلأت من العساكر، وقد أغلقوا أبواب البلد ولم يعرف أحد ما الأمر إليه صائر، فدخل على الناس من الهم والكدر، ما هو عبرة لمن اعتبر)).انتهى [انظر (حلية البشر) للبيطار 1/261ـ267] (وقد كان للشيخ البيطار رحمه الله ، دورٌ بارز وموقف حميد في إخماد هذه الفتنة). 
هذا عرضٌ تاريخي مختصر لتلك الأحداث ، ولكن ما هو دور الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري فيها؟
لقد كان للأمير عبد القادر دور هام في السيطرة على نتائج تلك الحوادث.
أوردتُ في الحلقة الثانية قولَ المؤرخ المحقق الدكتور أبي القاسم سعد الله ، وهو : ((أنّ الماسونيّة تآمرت على دولة الأمير عبد القادر في الجزائر ، لأنّ دولة الأمير كانت دولة عربيّة سلفيّة ، شريفة ، لو انتصرت لكانت خطرًا عظيمًا على مخططات الماسونية ـ الصهيونية في الشرق!!، ولكانت أوَّل دولة توحِّدُ العربَ على كلمة الجهاد كما وحّدتهم عليها زمنَ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وزمن الخلفاء الراشدين)).انتهى [الحركة الوطنية الجزائرية ص274ـ275].
إذن فالأمير كان متيقظًا للمخطط الاستعماري الذي تسعى الصليبيّة العالمية والصهيونية اليهودية لتنفيذه ، وأساس هذا المخطط هو القضاء على دولة الخلافة الإسلامية ، واقتسام أراضيها وممالكها في الشرق والغرب وجعلها تحت حكمهم. وكان الأمير على خبرة بأساليب المستعمرين التي يحتالون بها للوصول لأغراضهم. وخلال مدّة حربه مع فرنسا في الجزائر أدرك الأمير مدى أهمية بلاد الشام للدول الأوربيّة ، والمساعي التي تبذلها تلك الدول لاحتلال تلك البلاد .
وبعد وصول الأمير إلى دار الخلافة واستقراره في "بروسة" قرر السلطان العثماني عبد المجيد خان أن ينتقل الأمير إلى دمشق ، وذلك لأن السلطان أدرك أن وجود الأمير في دمشق سيكون مفيداً لدولة الخلافة .
(((وبالفعل فبعد انتقال الأمير إلى دمشق شعر بالتحركات الأوربية في بلاد الشام ، ولمّا بدأت أحداث جبل لبنان راح الأمير يحذّر رؤساء البلد من عاقبة اشتعال هذه الفتنة ، وما هي العواقب المترتبة عليها، وكيف يمكن للغرب أن يستغلّ هذا الحدث ، بل وحتمية وقوف الغرب نفسه وراء هذه الفتنة ، وكان يحثهم على بذل المجهود في درء هذه الفتنة ، لكن لم تلق كلماته آذانًا صاغية ، ولا قلوباً واعية!)))
(((ففي سنة (1276هـ،1860م) مازالت تلك الفتنة تتعاظم وتشتعل نيرانها والدولة العثمانية غير ملتفة إلى تسكين تلك الفتنة ، إلى أن وصلت نارها إلى دمشق وبدأ الغوغاء من الناس بالتعرض للمسيحيين بالضرب والقتل ، وكان موقف والي دمشق أحمد باشا ورؤساء الجند سلبياً من الفتنة وذلك لقلّة عدد الجند ، لكنّه قدّم لرجال الأمير المساعدة والسلاح . وتحرّكت إِحَنُ المسلمين على النصارى وتذكروا ما نالهم من "حنّا بك البحري" وطائفته من الاعتداء أيّام دخول جيش مصر بقيادة إبراهيم باشا ابن محمد علي فقام بعض المشايخ والوجهاء في دمشق وشجعوا الغوغاء على قتل المسيحيين ، وسبب ذلك هو تجبر النصارى وتكبرهم وتجاوزهم حدّهم وخروجهم عن العهود الذميّة، وتعلّقهم بالدول الإفرنجيّة! وكذلك بسبب المرسوم السلطاني المسمّى بـ(الخط الهمايوني) الذي تضمّن بعض الامتيازات للنصارى على حساب المسلمين))).انتهى ملخصًا[انظر (تحفة الزائر) 2/93، و(نخبة ما تسر به النواظر) ص251]
وقد صدر هذا المرسوم كما مرّ معنا سابقاً تحت ضغط من الدول الأوربيّة، قال تشرشل :"فالدول المسيحية ، بانتزاعها من الترك قانون (خط همايون) سنة 1856م ، قد جعلتهم يضعون السكين على رقبتهم".انتهى [حياة الأمير لتشرشل ص278]
يقول محمد باشا: ((والباعث للأمير على حمل تلك المشاق تأييد الدولة العليّة والدفاع عن حوزتها إذ لو لم يقف في وجوه الغوغاء لاستأصلوا النصارى واستلحموهم وتفاقم الأمر أكثر مما وقع وبذلك يحصل للدولة من الارتباك ما لا يخفى ، ولعناية الله بصاحب الخلافة العظمى ورعايته لسلطنته لم يقع أدنى خلل يتشبّث به الأعداء لإلحاق الضرر بالدولة العليّة ، ولم يزل الأمير يعاني المشاق إلى أن حضر صاحب الدولة فؤاد باشا وزير الخارجية إلى دمشق ، ولأوّل وصوله أجرى فيها حكومة عرفية خارجة عن القوانين المعتادة فقبض على ألوف من أهلها حتى امتلأت بهم السجون وأمر برد المسلوبات وعيّن لذلك مجالس مخصوصة في محلات البلدة وأنحائها فجمعوا أغلبهم ، وأجرى ما أمر بإجرائه من إمعان النظر وتحقيق الدعاوي ثم فعل ما رآه صواباً واقتضته السياسة ، فقتل من ثبت عليه القتل أو قامت عليه البينة بأنه أثار الفتنة أو وافق عليها ونفى جماعة من الأعيان والعلماء لتقصيرهم عن تدارك الأمر وكف أيدي الغوغاء ... )) انتهى[تحفة الزائر 2/94]
ويقول السيد أحمد بن محيي الدين الحسني : ((ومن الأشخاص الذين قررَ فؤاد باشا أن يشنقهم : الشيخ عبد الله الحلبي ، وعمر أفندي الغزي ، وعبد الله بيك من رؤساء المجلس ، ومفتي البلد طاهر أفندي ، ونقيب الأشراف العجلاني وغيرهم من وجوه البلد وأكابرها . فلما سمع الأمير بذلك ذهب إلى فؤاد باشا وعارضه كل المعارضة ، فقال له فؤاد باشا : لابُدّ من ذلك ولا مندوحة عمّا هنالك . لأنّ إطفاء نار تلك الفتنة لا يتم إلاّ بقتل أولئك الأشخاص . وما زال الأمير يُعارضه ويُراجعه إلى أن قَبِلَ رجاءَهُ فيهم وصرف عنهم القتل إلى النفي المؤبّد ، فنُفيَ بعضهم إلى قبرص ، وبعضهم إلى جزيرة رودس . وبعد نفي أولئك أمر فؤاد باشا بقتل الوالي أحمد باشا ومعه بعض باشاوات العسكر.
وإنما عارض الأمير كل المعارضة في دفع القتل عن المذكورين لنِسْبَة بعضهم إلى العلم والبعض إلى الشرف ، وفي قتلهم إهانة للدين المحمدي . . وما دافع الأمير عن تلك الجماعة ـ مع شدّة عداوتهم له وهم الذين أمروا بإحراق بيته ـ إلاّ لكون موتهم ثلمة في الإسلام)).انتهى [مخطوط(نُخبة ما تُسر به النواظر..) ص254]
إذن الدّول الأوربيّة الصليبيّة أوجدَت هذه الفتنة لتكون ذريعةً لها في احتلالها لبلاد الشام وفصلها عن الدولة العثمانية ، ولم تكد تلك الفتنة تبدأ حتى رأينا القادة والملوك الغربيين يطالبون الدولة العثمانية بحماية المسيحيين وإلاّ سيتدخلون بجيوشهم لحماية إخوانهم في الدين (زعموا) ، وما هي إلاّ أيام حتى رأى الناس الأسطول الفرنسي يرسو في ميناء بيروت ويُنزل قواته الغازية!!
وفي هذا أكبر دليل على النية المبيّتة والتخطيط المسبق لهذا الغزو ، وما قضية المسيحيين إلاّ ذريعة ؛ وما أشبه اليوم بالأمس!
وكانت فرنسا قد استطاعت إقناع أوربا أن تتولى هي أمر هذه الحملة بسبب قربها المذهبي من المسيحيين في لبنان ، ولكونها المشرفة على الكنائس في بيت المقدس ، في حين لم تستطع إنكلترا فعل ذلك لأنها على خلاف كبير في المذهب مع نصارى الشرق (فالإنكليز برتوستانت ، ونصارى الشام أرثوذكس وكاثوليك) ، لذلك عمدت إنكلترا لدعم الدروز حتى يكون لها مدخل في البلاد لتفويت الفرصة على منافستها فرنسا ، والنتيجة واحدة بالنسبة للمسلمين ، ففرنسا وإنكلترا في النهاية أعداء لهم! (المهم أنّ التحرّك الفرنسي كان بمباركة الإنكليز!!)
ومن الأدلّة على ضلوع فرنسا في الفتنة وأنها هي المُشعلة لها ، أنّ الأمير عبد القادر أثناء قيامه بإطفاء تلك الفتنة والسيطرة على الأوضاع ومطاردة الغوغاء الذين هجموا على حي العمارة حيث دارُ الأمير التي يحتمي بها بعض النصارى ، ألقى رجالُه القبضَ على بعض المهاجمين ، فإذا فيهم عدد من المسيحيين اللبنانيين!!! نعم نصارى لبنانيون متنكرون بلباس المسلمين يقومون بقتل النصارى في دمشق. لماذا؟ لكي يعطوا فرنسا الذريعة لاحتلال البلاد بحجة الدفاع عن النصارى![انظر كتاب(أصحاب الميمنة إن شاء الله) ص215] 
وهذا التصرف ليس جديدًا ، فعلى مرّ العصور كان المستعمرون يلجؤون لقتل بعض رعاياهم أو أبناء دينهم ويلصقون التهمة بالمسلمين (أو غيرهم) لكي يتسنى لهم تهييج شعوبهم وحملهم على القتال والاحتلال. والأمثلة في عصرنا هذا كثيرة كما لا يخفى. 
وعندما بدأت الدول الأوربيّة تحرّكها وأرسلت إلى الدولة العثمانية تستنكر ما يجري في الشام ، تكفّلت الدولة العثمانية للدول الغربية بأنها ستنتقم من الذين أشعلوا الفتنة وتقتصّ لرعاياها من النصارى ـ وذلك لكي لا تعطي للدول الأوربية الفرصة للتدخل في بلاد الشام ـ فبعثت فعلاً فؤاد باشا (كما مرَّ معنا) أحد وزرائها العظام وفوضت إليه الأمر في جميع ما يفعل ، فلما دخل الشام أمر برد الأموال المنهوبة ، ثم شرع بالقبض على كل من سعى في تلك الفتنة فقتل منهم مَنْ قتل ، ونفى من نفى. وانطفأت الفتنة.
(((ومع ذلك فإنّ الدول الأوربيّة ؛ التي كانت عازمة على احتلال بلاد الشام ؛ تظاهرت بأنها لم تقنع بما فعلته الدولة العثمانية ، وأرسلت جيوشها ومراقبيها تحت قيادة الأسطول الفرنسي الذي رسا في ميناء بيروت ، وما كان يخشى الأمير عبد القادر حدوثَهُ قد حدث فعلاً ، فقد نزلت القوات الفرنسية في ميناء بيروت وتوجهت قواتها بريًا باتجاه جبال الدروز بحجّة القضاء عليهم ، فتدخل الأمير لدى فؤاد باشا وطلب منه أن يبذل كل جهده في منع الجيش الفرنسي من تقدّمه ، وبيّن له أن هذا الأمر إذا بدأ فإنه لن ينتهي إلا باحتلال سورية ، لأن القتال في الأماكن الجبلية صعب وسيستغرق زمناً طويلاً ، ومِنْ ثَمَّ ستجلب فرنسا إلى المنطقة أعدادًا كبيرة من الجنود ومع الوقت سيكون لديها الاستعداد الكامل لغزو المنطقة! (فالأمير خبير بالخطط والحيل الفرنسية)!
وجرت مفاوضات بين فؤاد باشا والجنرال الفرنسي "بوفور" إلاّ أنهما لم يتفقا. فقرر الجنرال الفرنسي الزحف باتجاه دمشق والتي سيبدأ بقصفها أولاً! 
فلمّا بلغ الأمير أن قائد الحملة الفرنسية الجنرال بوفور يريد قصف دمشق من الصالحيّة ، تمهيدًا لدخول دمشق ، بعث الأمير برسالة لبوفور يطلب منه أن يوافيه في البقاع. وتوجّه الأمير ليلاً ومعه بعض أتباعه إلى معسكر الجيش الفرنسي واجتمع بالجنرال وأظهرَ له سوء عاقبة ما اعتمد عليه ، فأصرَّ الجنرال على قصف دمشق ودخولها ، فهدَّدهُ الأمير وقال له إنّهم إذا قصفوا دمشق أو حاولوا دخولها فإن العهود التي بينه وبين دولة فرنسا تصبح لاغية ، وأنه سيكون أوّل المدافعين والمقاومين لأي حملة فرنسية تهاجم البلاد ، وسيعود للجزائر ويباشر الجهاد هناك من جديد! فعندها عدلت فرنسا عن قصدها ورجعت الجيوش الفرنسية إلى بلادها خائبة وبلا طائل!))).انتهى [ (نُخبة ما تُسر به النواظر..) ص258، و(تحفة الزائر) 2/95] . 
وهكذا استطاع الأمير عبد القادر بحنكته ، وبُعْدِ نظره ، والتزامه الكبير بالمسؤولية وبأوامر الشريعة الإسلامية ، أن يحافظ على تماسك الدولة العثمانية ، ويُبطل المخطط الأوربي لاقتطاع بلاد الشام من الدولة العثمانية ، ويمنع جيوش فرنسا من دخول الشام ويردّها على أعقابها خائبة.
ولمّا رأى فؤاد باشا شجاعة المغاربة وما جُبِلوا عليه من قوة الجأش وشدّة الإقدام فاوض الأمير في أن يعيّن منهم كتيبة ليكونوا في خدمة الدولة العليّة ، فوافق الأمير على طلب فؤاد باشا واختار منهم أربعمئة فارس وجعل السيد محمد بن فريحة رئيسًا عليهم.
ولمّا بلغتْ أخبارُ هذه الواقعةِ الهائلة حَضْرَةَ الخليفة العثماني عبد المجيد خان ، وما صنعه الأمير في سبيل طاعة الخليفة وأداء واجب خدمته ، أظهر الخليفة رضاه العالي بفعله وأنعم عليه بالنيشان المجيدي العالي الشان من الرتبة الأولى وأرفق معه فَرَمَانًا وحملهما إلى الأمير الصدرُ الأعظم علي باشا، وإليكم نصّ الفرمان:
((قد أحاط علمي الشريف السلطاني بحال الحميّة الدينيّة الثابتة في أصل فطرة الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، زيدَ فضلُه ، وخلوصه الأكيد الوطيد لطرف دولتي العليّة ، وقد اضطره كل منهما لاستعمال الهمّة والغيرة الكليّة الفائدة في الخدمة المرغوبة وهي تخليص عدد كثير من تبعة دولتي العليّة الواقعين بأيدي الأشقياء الظالمين عند وَقع الفتنة والعناد مؤخرًا في الشام من بعض ذوي التوحش الجاهلين بالوظائف العليّة الإسلاميّة والأحكام الجليلة الشرعيّةوحيث أنّ حركته الحسنة قد استوجبت لدى سلطنتي زيادة المحفوظيّة ووقعت موقع الاستحسان ولأجل حسن توجهاتي السلطانية الحاصلة في حقّه والمكافأة العلنيّة على خدمته الخيرية الواقعة ، أحسنتُ إليه بنيشاني المجيدي الهمايوني من الرتبة الأولى ، وأصدرتُ له فرماني السلطاني المعلوم المؤْذن بالمكارم الملوكانية في أول صفر الخير سنة سبع وسبعين ومئتين وألف)).انتهى 
فسُرَّ الأمير بهذا الإنعام السلطاني ورفع إلى حضرة الخليفة كتابًا يشكره فيه ويلخص له ما حدث ، جاء فيه : ((...ثمّ لمّا وقعت حادثة الشام وانتُهِكت محارم الله بلا احتشام ،وتعيّنَ على كل فردٍ من العباد بذل المجهود في دفع ذلك الفساد ، قمتُ بأداء ما قدرت عليه من هذه الفريضة العينية ؛ والنيّةُ الصحيحة في ذلك تحصيلُ رضاء الله تعالى ثمّ طاعةُ الدولة العليّة...)).انتهى [الرسالتان مثبتتان في (تحفة الزائر) لمحمد باشا 2/96ـ98]
وتوالت مكاتيب الشكر وقصائد التهنئة بالورود على الأمير من الدول والأدباء والشعراء والعلماء والأعيان اقتداءً بالدولة العثمانية.
ومنها رسالة من قائد الثورة في الداغستان والشيشان الشيخ (محمد شامل الداغستاني) رحمه الله ؛ ونصّها:
((..إلى من اشتهر بين الخواص والعوام ، وامتاز بالمحاسن الكثيرة عن جملة الأنام ، الذي أطفأ نار الفتنة قبل الهيجان ، واستأصل شجرة العدوان ، رأسها كأنه رأس شيطان ، المحبّ المخلص السيد عبد القادر المنصف ؛ السلام عليكم وبعد : فقد قرع سمعي ما تمجّه الأسماع ، وتنفر عنه الطباع ، من أنه وقع هناك بين المسلمين والمُعاهَدِين ما لا ينبغي وقوعه من أهل الإسلام ، وربما كان يُفضي إلى امتداد العناد بين العباد في تلك البلاد ، ولذلك عند سماعه اقشعرّ منه جلدي ، وعبست طلاقة وجهي ، وقلتُ (ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس) ، وقد تعجبتُ كيف عميَ من أراد الخوض في تلك الفتنة من الولاة عن حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألا من ظلم مُعَاهَدًا أو انتقصه حقّه أو كلّفه فوق طاقته أو أخذ منه شيئًا بغير طيب نفس ، فأنا حجيجه يوم القيامة"وهو حديث حسن ، ثمّ لما سمعتُ أنّك خفضت جناح الرحمة والشفقة لهم وضربت على يد من تعدّى حدود الله تعالى وأخذت قصب السبق في مضمار الثناء واستحقيت لذلك ، رضيتُ عنك والله تعالى يرضيك يوم لا ينفع مالٌ ولا بنون لأنك أحييت ما قال الرسول العظيم الذي أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين ، ووضعتَ من يتجرّأ على سنّته بالمخالفة نعوذ بالله من تجاوز حدود الله ، ولكوني ممتلأً بالرضى عنك كتبتُ إليك إعلاماً بذلك . والسلام . حرر سنة 1277هـ شامل الغريب)).انتهى
فأجابه الأمير برسالة جاء فيها : ((الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى سائر إخوانه من النّبيين والمرسلين ، إنه من الفقير إلى مولاه الغني عبد القادر بن محيي الدين الحسني إلى الأخ في الله تعالى والمُحب من أجله الإمام شامل كان الله لنا ولكم في المقام والرحيل وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبعد ، فإنه وصلني الأعز كتابكم وسرّني الألذ خطابكم ، والذي بلغكم عنّا ورضيتم به منّا من حماية أهل الذمة والعهد ، والذَّب عن أنفسهم وأعراضهم بقدر الطاقة والجهد ، هو كما في كريم علمكم مقتضى أوامر الشريعة السّنية ، والمروءة الإنسانية ، فإنّ شريعتنا متممة لمكارم الأخلاق ، فهي مشتملة على جميع المحامد الموجبة لائتلاف اشتمال الأطواق على الأعناق . والبغيُ في كل الملل مذموم ومرتعه وخيم ومرتكبه ملوم ولكن :
يُقضى على المرء في أيام محنته **** حتى يرى حسنًا ما ليس بالحسنِفإنّا لله وإنا إليه راجعون على فقد أهل الدِّين وقلَّة الناصر للحق والمعين ، حتى صار يظنُّ من لا علم له أنّ أصل دين الإسلام الغلظة والقسوة والبَلادة والجفوة ، فصبرٌ جميل والله المستعان ..
حرر في أول جمادى الأولى 1277)).انتهى [انظر (تحفة الزائر) ص114ـ 115]
إن الناظر في كلام الأمير في جوابه للسلطان وللشيخ شامل يرى بوضوح أنّ الأمير يشرح سبب موقفه من أحداث 1860م بأنه الالتزامُ بأوامر الشريعة الإسلامية في دفع الفساد ، والعدلُ مع أهل الذمة ونصرةُ خليفة المسلمين ، وكلامه صحيح ولا يستطيع أحدٌ إنكاره ، فالواجب على كل مسلم عاقل أن يعتمد هذا الكلام ، فهو كلام ثابت صحيح صرّح به الأمير نفسه وهو موافق للشريعة. وأما ما سواه فهو كذب ومفترى وتأباه الشريعة!
تابع القسم الثاني!

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

ـ والآن ما هو موقف فرنسا وإنكلترا وباقي دول أوربا الصليبيّة؟تلك الدول التي كانت بالأمس تصرخ وتنادي بالدفاع عن المسيحيين في بلاد الشام وحرّكت جيوشها وأساطيلها لهذا الغرض ، وها هي ترتد خائبة لم تصنع شيئًا للمسيحيين وتركتهم دون إمدادهم بالقوة التي وعدتهم بها! بل رضيت بالتدابير العثمانية ، التي كانت ترفضها من قبل!
وحقيقة الأمر أنّ الدولة العثمانية المسلمة هي التي حمت النصارى في الشام (سواء من رعاياها أو من الأجانب) وأنقذتهم من الفتنة ، وكذلك فإنّ الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري الذي تعرفه الشعوب الأوربيّة بوصفه قاهرَ فرنسا وجيوشها الصليبيّة ، والمدافع عن حمى الإسلام والمسلمين في الجزائر ، والمتعصّب لدين الإسلام ، هو الذي تولّى أمر إطفاء الفتنة وإنقاذ المسيحيين أفرادًا ورجال دين. عملاً بأحكام الشريعة الإسلاميّة! وقد كافأته الدولة العثمانية وشكرت صنيعه.
وفي الوقت نفسه هو الذي أحبط المخطط الأوربي ، وخيّب مساعي الجيش الفرنسي ، وفوّت الفرصة على الصليبيين لتقويض دعائم الخلافة الإسلاميّة. وهذا ولّدَ غيظًا شديدًا في صدور ملوك فرنسا وأوربا على الأمير ، الذي ظنّوا أنهم قد استراحوا منه ، وقضوا على حركته المقاومة لهم. 
وبالمقابل فإنّ سكوت حكّام الدول الأوربيّة سيفضح أمرهم أمام نصارى الشرق ويكشف كذبهم وادّعاءهم الغيْرَة على أبناء دينهم ، وسيُعرّي أغراضهم الدنيئة ، ومطامعهم الجشعة ، التي هم على استعداد لسفك دماء أبناء دينهم في سبيل تحقيقها!! فما العمل؟
لم يكن أمام ملوك وحكّام أوربا حلٌّ يخرجهم من ورطتهم إلاّ أن ينضموا إلى صفوف المباركين والمهنّئين والشاكرين والمادحين للأمير عبد القادر.
فبدأت كتب الشكر والنياشين والأوسمة والهدايا الاعتبارية ، تتوالى على الأمير من الملوك والقياصرة. وسأثبتُ لكم نصوصها نقلاً من كتاب (تحفة الزائر ص99): 
1 ـ {صورة المرسوم الممضي بخط يد قيصر الروس المرسَل صحبةَ النيشان}
((نحن اسكندر الثاني إمبراطور وافطركراطور جميع الروسيين .. إلى آخر الألقاب.
إلى الأمير عبد القادر ، اقتضت رغبتنا أن نُشْهِرَ التفاتنا إليكم بشهامتكم وعملكم بما اقتضته الإنسانيّة، واجتهادكم في إنقاذ ألوف المسيحيين من أهالي دمشق ، الذين وُجدوا في خطر عظيم.
اقتضى الحال أننا سمّيناكم من أعظم فرسان رتبتنا الإمبراطورية الملوكانية المشهورة بالنسر الأبيض ، وهذه علامتها واصلة إليكم ونحن لم نزل باقين على المحبّة لنحوكم بالاعتبار الإمبراطوري الملوكي.
حُرر في بطرسبورج في يناير سنة ستين وثمانمئة)).انتهى
2ـ {صورة ما كتبه ملك اليونان}
((نحن "أوتون" بنعمة الله ملك اليونان قد أعطينا الأمير عبد القادر النيشان الكبير رتبة أولى من صنف نيشاننا الملوكي ، المدعو بنيشان المخلص. المؤرخ يوليه سنة 1833 وأرسلناه إليه ليحمله ويستعمله بمقتضى أمرنا ، وبناءً على ذلك أصدرنا له هذا المرسوم ممضيًا منا ، ثمّ من وزير بلاطنا الملوكي والتعلقات الخارجية. حرر في أثينا بتاريخ سبتمبر 1860)).انتهى

3ـ {صورة المرسوم الممضي بخط ملك بروسيا صحبة النيشان}
((نحن غليوم بنعمة الله تعالى ملك بروسيا .. إلى آخر الألقاب. قد منحنا الأمير عبد القادر بن محيي الدين نيشان صليب النسر الأحمر من الطبقة الأولى. وقد أعطينا إرادتنا هذه لأجل تملّكه الحقيقي لهذا الوسام ، حاوية توقيعنا وإمضانا مع الختم الملوكي من بالسبيرج في 12/11/1861)).انتهى
4ـ {نص تحرير ملك إيطاليا}
((إنّ عظيم تصرّفكم في أمر المسيحيين في الحوادث الشاميّة قد أثبتت أمام أوربا أنّكم ممن حاز المزايا الحربية العظيمة ، خصوصًا في الحادثة الدمشقية ، التي أنقذتم فيها النفوس الكثيرة ، فكان ذلك حلية لنفسكم الكريمة المصطفاة ، ثم إنه يوجد بيني وبينك أيها الأمير العزيز ، مواصلة أفرحُ بذكرها وهي محبّة الحريّة التي تجعل تابعيها محافظين على العدالة الحقيقيّة ، وإذا كنتَ في أيّامك السابقة لم يمكنك الحصول على النجاح التام على حسب مرغوبك ، فهذا لا يكون مانعًا لاكتسابك ـ بالنظر لشجاعتك القوية ـ الاحترام والاعتبار من جانب أهل الحرب المعاصرين لك ، والذين يقاتلون في صالح استقلالية الشعوب. ونظرًا لشهادتي بهذا الاحترام المخصوص لشخصك الكريم ، فأنا مرسل إليك الآن الشريطة الكبرى ، نيشان موريس والعاذر ، وهو أقدم نياشين الخيولية والفروسية ، وهو يسلّم لك على يد اثنين من ضباطي ، وهما الكاواليردي كاستيلونو ، والكونت دي كاستيلونيه ، القادمين إلى حضرتك لأجل هذا الأمر . وإني أوصي بهما شديد اعتنائك ، وأرجو أن تصادفك السعادة فيما بين يديك أيها الأمير السعيد ، نظير النّدا الذي يقطر من السماء ليعطي الإقبال إلى الأرض ، والمأمول قبول هذا الدعاء مني لأجلك في المستقبل ، كما أرجو أن تعتقد تمام محبّتي.
حرر في مدينة تورين بتاريخ سبتمبر سنة 1860 

محبّك فيكتور عمانوئيل )).انتهى

5ـ {نص ما كتبه وزير خارجيّة فرنسا}
((أيها الأمير السامي ، إنّ خبر الحوادث الشاميّة قد طرق مسامع الدولة الفرنساوية ، وإجابة لطاعة مولاي الإمبراطور وإرادته ، بادرتُ الآن بإعلان اعتباره السامي والتشكر الوافر من طرف جلالته على السعي الذي تكرّمتم به على الأهالي المسيحيين والراهبات والمبعوثين الفرنساويين وجمهور القناصل بتلك الواقعة المحزنة. 
والمزية العظيمة في ذلك هي مشاهدة همتكم العليّة التي جعلتكم وقاية لحياة ألوف المساكين ، وجعلت محلّكم ملاذًا لهم في وقتٍ كان الأشقياء الخارجون عن الطاعة يرتكبون القبائح المخالفة لأوامر الباري تعالى ، ولما تقتضيه الإنسانية. أما الإمبراطور نظرًا لمعرفته بعليّ همتكم وكرم أخلاقكم ، فإنه لم يتعجب مما أظهرتموه من الإقدام في ذلك الوقت الضنك ، وهو الآن يشعر بداعٍ ذاتي يدعوه إلى أن يخبركم عن فرحه الشديد الذي أثّر فيه تأثيرًا قويًا بإجراء ما أجريتموه ، وأنا أرجوكم قبول التهاني الشخصية مني التي أضيفت ، أيها الأمير السامي ، تأكيدات سمو اعتباري لحضرتكم في 31/8/1860)).انتهى 
ثمّ حضرَ رئيس المترجمين في دائرة الوزراء الفرنساوية مبعوثًا من لدن الإمبراطور إلى حضرة الأمير وقدّم إليه نيشان "الليجون دونور" المرصّع من الرتبة الأولى ، وبلّغه اعتبار الإمبراطور وسائر الفرنساوية لمقامه العظيم.انتهى ["الليجون دونور" تعني: وسام الشرف].

6ـ {نص تحرير قنصل دولة إنكلترا في دمشق}
((إلى عظمة الأمير السيد عبد القادر. المعروض لسعادتكم أنني قد أُمرت من الحكومة الإنكليزية الفخيمة أن أبيّن لكم حاسّيتها الفائقة ، نظرًا لما أظهرتموه من حقوق الإنسانية بتخليص جماعة كبيرة من المسيحيين ، الذين لولا ذلك لهلكوا بين أيدي أهل القَسَاوة في المذبحة الأخيرة بدمشق ، وبسلوك عظمتكم عرفت الحكومة الإنكليزية مقامكم الرفيع للغاية ، ثم أعرض أنّ هذا الشرف الذي صيّرني واسطة لتقديم حاسيات دولة إنكلترا الفخيمة إلى حضرتكم ، أعتبره شرفًا عظيمًا لا مزيد عليه ، وقد كنتُ شاهدت اجتهاد عظمتكم في تخليص عدّة أناس كانوا مضطهدين ، حتى إنني حصلتُ بذلك على حاسيات التعجب . والآن لي الشرف بأن أكون مبلغًا لكم ما سطرته ، وداعيًا لعظمتكم.
حرر في 24/8/1860 من قنصلاتو دولة إنكلترا في دمشق))
وبعد هذا بعثت الملكة بندقيةً هدية للأمير مكتوبًا على ظهر صندوقها : من حضرة جلالة ملكة المملكة المتحدة بريطانيا العظمى إلى صاحب السمو الأمير عبد القادر ، تذكارًا للمساعدة الخيرية المبذولة للمسيحيين في دمشق سنة 1860.انتهى

إذن إنّ أوّل مَنْ منح الأمير تقديرًا ونيشانًا ووسامًا هو الخليفة والسلطان العثماني ، وباسم الدولة العثمانية . فهذا يدل أنّ موقف الأمير من أحداث فتنة النصارى في الشام ، كان في جانب الدولة العثمانية وخدمة مصالحها ، ونصرة سلطانها ، ولذلك استحقّ هذا التكريم. 
وأما النياشين والأوسمة الأوربيّة فقد علمتم سببها ومناسبتها ، والقضية كما رأيتم لا علاقة لها بالماسونية لا من قريب ولا من بعيد!! وإنما هي أوسمة منحتها الدول والحكومات ، وليس جمعيات سريّة! والأمير لم يضعها إلاّ مرّة واحدة وأُخِذَت له صورة واحدة ، ولم يكن سعيدًا بذلك ؛ كما روى عنه أبناؤه ؛ وكان الغرض من تلك الصورة أن تنشر في الصحف الأوربيّة فيرى الشعب الأوربي بنفسه تكريمَ ملوكه وحكَّامه للرجل الذي كانوا بالأمس يطعنون فيه ويظهرونه بصورة العربي المسلم المتعصِّب والحاقد على المسيحية ، والهمجي المتعطش للدماء ، وأن حربه مع الفرنسيين كانت فقط لأنهم مسيحيون لا لأنهم غزاة معتدون!! واليوم هم يعترفون بأنه داعية سِلم لا سفّاح ، ولا يحقد على الديانة المسيحية وإنما يتعامل مع أصحابها المعاهَدِين (أهل الذمَّة) وفقًا لأحكام الإسلام ، فلا يسمح بالاعتداء عليهم وتقتيل العُزَّل منهم ، بخلاف المعتدين والغزاة. تقول الأميرة بديعة بنت مصطفى الحسني متحدِّثَةً عن قصة صورة الأمير بالأوسمة:((...وما من شيء يُحمل إلا لهدف، وهدف الأمير لم يكن للتزيّن أو التفاخر، لأنه كان يحمل وسامًا واحدًا يعتزّ به، وهو وسام الجهاد. والدليل على ذلك عدم ظهوره في أي مناسبة بهذه الأوسمة، وأنه لم يذهب بها إلى احتفالات افتتاح قناة السويس عام 1864م ولا غيرها.وكانت غايته من أخذ صورة بها هو تحذير جميع الأطراف من العودة إلى مثل تلك المغامرات الخطيرة. لقد أراد من إشهارها القول للمستعمرين إني جعلت خططكم هباءً منثورًا ، وما أرسلتموه من تقدير لعملي هو ميثاق منكم بعدم العودة للتفريط في حقّ الإنسانية. وأراد القول للذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم: حذار أن تثقوا بالمستعمرين! فلقد غرّروا بكم ودفعوكم إلى عمل طائش طالما حذّرتكم منه. انظروا، لقد تبرّؤوا منكم وقدموا الأوسمة صاغرين لمن وقف ضد طموحاتهم. هذا ما كنت أسمعه من جدتي زينب عندما كانت تنظر إلى صورته هذه وتقول: كم كان أبي حزينًا عندما وضعنا له هذه الأوسمة لأخذ صورة فوتوغرافية له، وقد وُضعت مرة واحدة ولغاية واحدة كما أسلفت)).انتهى[انظر (أصحاب الميمنة إن شاء الله)ص224].
وقد يتساءل البعض فيقول إنه رأى هذه الأوسمة في عدّة صور مختلفة للأمير عبد القادر.
وفي الجواب أقول : ليس بين أيدينا للأمير عبد القادر الجزائري سوى أربع صور فوتوغرافية شخصية، واحدة منها فقط فيها تلك الأوسمة! أمّا الثلاث الأُخَر فيظهر فيها الأمير بزيّه المعروف (الجبّة والعِمامة) ونحن لا نشاهد هذه الصور الأربع في معظم وسائل الإعلام والنشر! في حين أن الصور الأخرى المنتشرة ـ وياللأسف ـ في الصحافة والإعلام العربي والغربي إنما هي صور مرسومة ومتخيّلة وفيها اختلاف كبير في شكل الأمير وهيئته! 
والصور الفوتوغرافية الحقيقية للأمير أُخِذَت له في عدّة مناسبات أشهرها تلك التي كان حاضرًا فيها حفل افتتاح قناة السويس سنة (1869م) ، والناظر إلى تلك الصورة يجد الأمير فيها بلباسه البسيط (الجبة والعمامة) ولا وجود لأي أوسمة أو نياشين (سواء التي حصل عليها سنة 1860م أو غيرها!)، مع أنّ الحفل يحضره ملوك وأباطرة العالم ، وكانت العادة في ذلك العصر أنّ الشخصيات المرموقة إذا حضرت مثل تلك الاحتفالات تزيّنت بكل ما تملكه من أوسمة ونياشين!
ولو نظرنا إلى صورة بعض رجال الدولة العثمانية في ذلك الوقت لرأينا صدره وبطنه قد غُشّي بالأوسمة والنياشين والأشرطة ، والمتصفح لكتب التراجم والأعلام المصوَّرَة يرى صور الوُلاة ورجال الدولة العثمانيين وكثيرًا من الوجهاء في تركيا ومصر والشام وقد غشّيت صدورهم بالأوسمة ، وكانت عادة منتشرة!
في حين أن المعروف عن الأمير أنه لم يكن يضع تلك الأوسمة حتى في المناسبات الرسمية وكان مظهره دائمًا عاديًا وبسيطًا ، كيف لا وهو الذي كلما ازدادت شهرته وتعظيم الناس له ازداد تواضعًا وتبسّطًا ، هذا كان منهجه وطريقته كما وصفه المترجمون له. والأمير كان ذائع الصيت مُحْتَرَمًا عند الجميع ومآثره معروفة فلا حاجة له إلى إظهار الأوسمة أو ما شابهها ليلفت انتباه الآخرين. بخلاف غيره!!
والناظر إلى الصورة الفوتوغرافية الشخصية للأمير والتي فيها تلك الأوسمة ، يجد أنّ الأوسمة الثلاثة التي وُضِعت أعلى الصدر إنما هي الأوسمة العثمانية!، وإلى أسْفَلَ منها يجد الأوسمة الأربعة الأخرى ، وأمّا الشريط الأحمر الذي يتقلّده فهو وسام (الليجون دونور) الفرنسي.
والعجيب أنّ بعض الناس المروّجين لتهمة انتساب الأمير إلى الماسونية ، إذا سُئِلوا عن دليلهم على ما يزعمون؟ أجابوا بأنّ الشريط الأحمر الذي على صدر الأمير هو شعار الماسونية!! 
وهذه سقطة كبيرة منهم ، وسببها أنهم يجهلون أوصاف ورتب الأوسمة الخاصة بكل دولة. كما يجهلون شعارات الماسونية. فليس في شعارات الماسونية هذا الشريط (الوسام) ، في حين أنه وسام معروف ومشهور وهو وسام (الليجون دونور) الفرنسي ، وهذا مثبت في المراجع المتخصصة في هذا الشأن.
ومن بين الأوسمة الأوربية يوجد وسام فيه صليب!
وأنا لا أدافع عن الأمير في وضعه لذلك الوسام الذي فيه صليب ، ولكن بناءً على كل ما ذُكر ، لا يجوز لأحد أن يزعم أنّ وضعه لذلك الوسام دليل على الماسونية أو العمالة فضلاً عن الردّة!! فالموضوع كلّه عبارة عن اجتهاد فيما يُسمّى بالتكتيك السياسي ربما يُخطئ فيه الرجل وربما يُصيب ؛ فهو يضع وسامًا فيه صليب ولا يضع صليبًا مستقلاً وبين الحالين فرق واضح ؛ فإذا أراد بعض الباحثين المتخصصين والمطّلعين أن يحكم في القضيّة فله أن يقول: أخطأ الرجل أو أصاب. وليس له أكثر من ذلك ، ولا يجوز له أن يسرح بخياله إلى ما هو أبعد من ذلك. 

ويبدو أن حقيقة هذه الأوسمة والنياشين غابت عن الأخ محمد مبارك ، وكما رأيناه في البداية يزعم أنّ الفتنة بدأت بقتل داود باشا مع أنها في الحقيقة انتهت بتنصيب داود باشا حاكمًا على جبل لبنان!! راح يروّج الآن لفكرة جديدة وهي أنّ الفتنة انتهت بالتدخل الأجنبي في بلاد الشام ، وبذلك يكون الأمير قد قدّم خدمة جليلة للتاج الفرنسي!!
إذن الأحداث دائمًا مقلوبة عند الأخ صاحب (فك الشفرة)!!
لقد زعم أنّ الفتنة انتهت بالتدخل الأجنبي مع أنّ جميع المراجع التاريخية ـ والواقع أيضًا ـ تُأكّد أنّ الفتنة انتهت بجلاء القوات الأجنبية مخذولة.
وجميع المراجع ـ بل والوقائع ـ تُبيّن أن الأمير قدّم خدمة جليلة للدولة العثمانية ، في حين يصرّ صاحب (فك الشفرة) وغيره على جعل تلك الخدمة في صالح فرنسا!!
ومَنْ هذا الذي يمكنه أن يقبل بهذا الكلام؟! وعن أي خدمة للتاج الفرنسي يتحدث الكاتب؟
الأمير أحبط المخطط الفرنسي الأوربي ، وأجبر بحنكته ودهائه الجيوش الفرنسية على الرحيل ، وحافظ على التبعيّة لدولة الخلافة ، وحاز على رضا الخليفة (أمير المؤمنين) ، وأنقذ بلاد الشام من الاحتلال الصليبي (الذي عاد ليحتلّ بلاد الشام ولكن بعد ستين سنة!! من أحداث فتنة النصارى هذه ، أي بعد 37 سنة من وفاة الأمير).
ثمّ إنّ الأمير لم يكن المتصرف الوحيد في هذه الأحداث ، لقد كان لوزير الخارجيّة العثمانية فؤاد باشا الدور الأكبر في إنهاء تلك الفتنة ، وذلك بتوجيهات من الخليفة ، وإنما كان دور الأمير هو منع استفحال الفتنة وتدهور الأوضاع ريثما يصل فؤاد باشا ، وكما رأينا فإنّ فؤاد باشا هو الذي ردَّ المظالم وهو الذي سجن المتورطين في الفتنة وهو الذي أعدم وقتل ونفى! وهو الذي تفاوض مع الأوربيين ، وهو الذي عيّن الحاكم النصراني لجبل لبنان ، طبعًا ذلك كلّه بتوجيهات من الخليفة.
وهذا الموضوع لا يحتاج لكثير توضيح ، فالأمير ليس له أي صفة حكوميّة رسميّة ، وليس له أي منصب عسكري أو قيادي ، فلا يمكنه أن يفعل ما فعله الوزير فؤاد باشا ، فليس للأمير أي صلاحيات تمكنه من ذلك . والذي دفعَ الخليفة العثماني لشكر الأمير ومكافأته على موقفه ، هو أنّ الأمير قام بدورٍ أنقذ فيه الدولة العثمانية من ورطة كبيرة بدافعٍ من التديّن والإخلاص لدولة الخلافة ،
وهو غير مؤاخذ إن وقف على الحياد ولزم بيته وانعزل عن الأحداث! 
فإذا كان البعض يرى أنّ إنقاذ الرعايا المسيحيين العزّل والنّازلين تحت الحكم الإسلامي هو خدمة للتاج الفرنسي أو الإنكليزي ، فعليه أن يقول إنّ الخليفة ووزيره قاما بهذه الخدمة وليس الأمير عبد القادر! وطبعًا فإن هذا الكلام ضربٌ من الجنون. 
والسؤال الذي كان يجب على الأخ الكاتب أن يسأله لنفسه قبل أن يتهم الأمير ؛ هو :ما الذي استفادته فرنسا من موقف الأمير من أحداث 1860م؟؟ وما الذي استفادته إنكلترا؟؟
لقد مرّ معنا آنفًا كيف أنّ النصارى اللبنانيين كانوا يقتلون النصارى في دمشق بأمر من فرنسا لتتخذ من ذلك ذريعة للاحتلال ؛ ومرّ معنا في رسالة الشكر التي بعثتها الحكومة البريطانية للأمير ثناؤها على موقف الأمير الإنساني تجاه المسيحيين!! ونحن نعلم (وفقًا لجميع المصادر التاريخيّة التي مرّت معنا سابقًا) أن بريطانيا هي التي حرّضت الدروز على النصارى!! وهي التي أغرتهم بقتلهم!! واليوم هي تثني على الأمير وتمدحه لأنه حمى النصارى!!! 
ثمّ يأتينا البعض ليقول لنا إنّ الأمير خدم التاج الفرنسي أو التاج البريطاني! 

أتمنى أن أكون قد أوضحت أحداث جبل لبنان وفتنة النصارى التي وصلت إلى دمشق ، ودور الأمير عبد القادر في إطفائها ، وإحباطه للمشروع الأوربي القاضي بفصل بلاد الشام عن الدولة العثمانية تمهيداً لاحتلالها . وبذلك تسقط الشبهة التي أوردها صاحب (فك الشيفرة) حول الأمير كسائر الشبه السابقة . وفي الحلقة القادمة سأتابع مسألة الماسونية بتفاصيلها إن شاء الله.

والحمد لله رب العالمين


خلدون مكي الحسني


للبحث صِلة إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

جزاكم الله شيخنا الحبيب أبا ادريس و يعلم الله أنا في الجزائر ظلمناه بقلة الإطلاع على تاريخه و ظلمه المسؤولون عن الكتب الدراسية اذا خلال دراستي لم يمر علي غير أن الأمير صاحب قلم و سيف على الأعداء و بايعه الناس و قد حارب الإستدمار الفرنسي حتى تمكن الفرنسيون من نفيه وهنا لا يزيدون على هذا , فقد غمطوه حقه فقد قام بدور عملاق في المشرق كما قام به في المغرب رحمه الله و أشبه عند النصارى صلاح الدين في دوره في الحد من العدوان على النصارى فسبحان الله كيف يكال للأمير بمكيالين تطفيف و أي تطفيف و الأنصاف يقتضي الكيل بمكيال العدل و الصدق
و الله المستعان 
كما قال سفيان الثوري -رحمه الله- إلى عباد بن الخوّاص رحمه لله بتصرف فقال :
أمابعد:
فإنك في زمان كان أصحاب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يتعوّذون أن يدركوه ولهم من العلم ماليس لنا ولهم من القدم ماليس لنا فكيف بنا حين أدركناه على قلة علم ,وقلة صبر ,وقلة أعوان على الخير ,وفسادمن الناس , وكدر من الدنيا؟!
فعليك بالأمر الأوّل , والتّمسك به وعليك بالخمول , فإن هذا زمن الخمول وعليك بالعزلة ,وقلة مخالطة النّاس ,فإذا كان الناس إذا التقوا ينتفع بعضهم ببعض , فأما اليوم فقد ذهب ذلك والنجاة في تركهم فيما نرى
كان يقال : اتقوا فتنة العابد الجاهل والعالم الفاجر فإن فتنتهما فتنة لكل مفتون واياك أن تكون كمن يحب أن يعمل بقوله أو ينشر قوله أو يسمع قوله فإذا ترك ذاك منه عُرف فيه فتفقد نفسك واعمل بنية واعلم أنه قد دنا الناس أمر يشتهي الرّجل أن يموت 
والسلام

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ خلدون

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

وفيكم بارك الله يا أخ محمد ، وعيدكم مبارك إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو عبد الأعلى

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ خلدون على هذه الحقائق النفيسة .
و ليتك تضعها على ملف وورد .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

وجزاكم الله خيرا يا أخي (أبو عبد الأعلى) ، وإن شاء الله يكون ما طلبت.
وأرجو أن تتابع معنا الحلقة 14.وهي إن شاء الله قبل الأخيرة.

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحلقة الرابعة عشرة  
بيّنتُ في الحلقة الماضية كيف اتّخذ الأخ محمد مبارك صاحب (فك الشفرة) من أحداث 1860م التي بدأت في جبل لبنان ثم انتقلت إلى دمشق ، حجّة لاتهام الأمير عبد القادر بالعمالة السافرة لفرنسا وبانتسابه إلى الجمعية الماسونية . 
وبعد ذلك أكّد تهمة الماسونية بالاستشهاد بكتب وأقوال لبعض رجال الماسونية أمثال : أنطوان عاصي ، وإسكندر شاهين ، وشاهين مكاريوس ، وجرجي زيدان!!
وقبل أن أبدأ بتبيين سقوط هذه التهمة ، أرى من الضروري جدًّا (ومن باب الذِّكرى لجميع المؤمنين) التنبيه على مسألة خطيرة وهي مسألة الاستشهاد بكلام أشخاص صليبيين أو ماسونيين للطعن برجال مسلمين!! 
قديمًا كان هذا الشيء لا وجود له عند أهل الإسلام على مختلف مشاربهم ، فلا يُعقل أن يطعن مسلم في مسلم بناءً على شهادة يهودي حاقد أو صليبي مُغرض! وإنما العمدةُ في ذلك على شهادات الثقات من المسلمين! فصفة الإسلام وحدها لا تكفي بل لا بدّ معها من صفة الثقة .
والله تعالى علّمنا ذلك بقوله :{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن جَاءكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَأٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَن تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ} [الحجرات :6] (وهذه الآية نزلت في أحد المسلمين!) 
إذن إذا كان المُخبر لنا مسلمًا فاسقًا لا تُقبل روايته ، فكيف بالفاسق من غير المسلمين؟!
وكيف بالفاسق الحاقد الماسوني؟!!!
ولمّا كان الأخ صاحب (فك الشفرة) يَعُدُّ المنتسب إلى الماسونية شخصًا عميلاً خائنًا ، فهو إذن مُقرّ بأن رجال الماسونية أشخاص أشرار أعداء للإسلام وفيهم خصال السوء ، فكيف رضي أن يستشهد بكلامهم ويعتمد عليه في الطعن برجال الإسلام؟!
وأنا إن شاء الله سأبيّن بكل وضوح ومع الأدلّة والبراهين الساطعة براءة الأمير من تهمة الانتساب إلى الماسونية ومن تهمة الرِّدة والانحياز للكافرين والعمالة لهم ، التي يوجهها إليه بعضهم. ولكن قبل ذلك أنا مضطر لتفنيد (يعني إبطال) المراجع التي يعتمد عليها بعضهم وبيان عدم صحة ما فيها.
لقد بدأ الأخ صاحب (فك الشفرة) كلامه بقوله :" وهناك نص ماسوني موثق كتبه الدكتور انطوان عاصي رئيس معهد الطقوس في المحفل الأكبر اللبناني الموحد راداًّ فيه على بديعة الحسني حفيدة الأمير الجزائري ـ والتي أنكرت ماسونية الأمير ـ لإثبات ماسونية الجزائري ناقلاً فيه عن مصادر معروفة و موجودة".انتهى

أقول : هل أنطوان عاصي شخص موثوق به عند الكاتب ومصادره الماسونية معروفة وموثّقة؟! 
ولكي أعطي القرّاء صورة سريعة عن هذا المرجع أقول : أنطوان العاصي هذا هو شخص لبناني مسيحي معاصر ، وليس ممن عاصروا الأمير عبد القادر ولا أبناءه.
وكلامه وردَ في كتابٍ للبناني آخر هو إسكندر شاهين وعنوان الكتاب هو ((الماسونية ديانة أم بدعة)) طباعة بيروت 1999م.
والقارئ لهذا الكتاب يدرك بسرعة تفاهته! فمن العنوان يحاول الكاتب إظهار الماسونيّة على أنّها ديانة قديمة أو حالة روحية عند المتدينين ، يَبْلغونها بعد قطع أشواط في الترقي الفكري والروحي! ويحاول جاهدًا أن يُفهم القرّاء أن الماسونية لا علاقة لها باليهودية ، وأنّ توراة موسى سَرَقَت معالم التوراة الكنعانية وطمست وشوهت معالمها ، فلذلك لا يمكن القول إن الماسونية بنت الصهيونية أو إسرائيل، فهي نقيضها تمامًا!! ... ولكن هناك ماسونية صهيونية ، وهي التي خططت لمجازر الأرمن في تركيا إبّان الحرب العالمية الأولى. وأنه يجب التفريق بين ماسونية وأخرى وبخاصّة أن هناك [52] مذهبًا ماسونيًا يستحيل اتحادها لأن لكل مذهب نظرة فلسفية خاصّة!!!
وأنّ مؤسس الماسونية هو المهندس (حيرام آبي) باني هيكل سليمان ، لا كما يزعم اليهود أن الملك سليمان هو مؤسس الماسونية!!(وهنا   من يقول إن سيدنا نوح هو مؤسس الماسونية!) وأنّ سليمان هو الذي أمر بقتل حيرام قبل خروجه من القدس ، وأن قبر حيرام في مدينة صور اللبنانية!! وأنّ الماسونية انطلقت من مدينة صور حيث ولِدَ أول مذهب ماسوني وهو المذهب الكنعاني!! (بحسب كلام أنطوان عاصي) وأن الماسونية يعود وجودها إلى 2000 سنة قبل المسيح ، فالسنة الماسونية الحالية 5999.(بزعم القطب الأعظم ضاهر ديب ؛ ويبدو أنه ضعيف في الحساب!) ؛ وأن محفل الشرق الأكبر اللبناني ، الذي مركزه بيروت أعضاؤه مسلمون!!! وأنّ الماسونية اللبنانية تعُدُّ إسرائيل عدوًا طبيعيًا لها ، وأن صراع الماسونية مع اليهود يعود في جذوره إلى اغتيال حيرام آبي على أيدي اليهود في زمن سليمان!! وأن الماسونية كانت على عداء شديد مع منظمة فرسان مالطا ، وأنّ اليهود لم يكن يُسمح لهم الانتساب إلى الماسونية قبل القرن العشرين!!!
ثمّ يحاول جاهدًا أن يدلل على فضائل الماسونية ومزاياها بكلام لا يُقنع إلاّ الأغبياء. كل ذلك بلغة ركيكة مبتذلة لا يُفهم منها شيء بوضوح.
ثم يحاول أن يوهم أن الماسونية هي مسيحيّة ، ثم يصفها بأنها العلمانية ، ويختم تناقضاته بقوله "البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني (قبل الحالي) أَمَرَ بنشر نصّ صريح في مجلة أعمال الكرسي الرسولي في 1/3/1984م ، يشكل الإعلان النهائي حول موضوع العلاقة بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والماسونية (العلمانية) ، أكد فيه عدم التوافق بين مبادئ الماسونية وعقيدة الكنيسة".انتهى
وبعد ذلك عمد إلى التفرقة بين الماسونيين ؛ فمنهم من هو وطني محب للعربية ، ومنهم من هو مرتبط بالغرب وبالأطماع الاستعمارية !!!! زعموا.
كما حاول أن يجعل كل منجزات النهضة في سورية ولبنان من مدارس ومعاهد ومجلات وجمعيات إنما هي بفضل الماسونية ، كما أن كل رجال الفكر والنهضة العربية الإسلامية هم من الماسون ومن أعلى الدرجات...!
وقال عن محمد جميل بيهم! أنه كان رئيسًا للمحفل الماسوني (الاتحاد) ووصفه بأنه معارض بارز للانتداب الفرنسي!!!
وفي لبنان وحده يوجد اليوم ربع مليون ماسوني ، بزعمه! 
ثم أخذ الكاتب (إسكندر شاهين) يُسمي بعض المحافل فقال : ـ محفل مكة ، محفل المدينة ، محفل الملائكة ، محفل أُميّة، محفل خالد بن الوليد ، محفل عمر بن الخطاب ، محفل الرياض ، محفل العروة الوثقى ، محفل محمد علي ، محفل الملك حسين ..!!!
وأما أسماء رؤساء المحافل فهي محمد وأحمد ومحمود ومصطفى وحسن وحسين وإدريس..وهكذا
وأما مواد التكريس (التثبيت) في بعض المحافل التي على طريقة (شراينر) فأُدخلت فيها بعض الآيات القرآنية!!!!
ولما تكلّم على انضمام الملك حسين إلى الماسونية قال : ((وما كاد نبأ انضمام جلالته إلى العشيرة الحرّة يصل إلى أبناء شعبه الوفي حتى زحفت الوفود إلى قصر بسمان مهنّئةً العاهل البطل!!)).انتهى
إذن الشعب الأردني كله مؤيّد للماسونية. فما رأيكم؟
ومن النصوص الشنيعة التي نقلها صاحب الكتاب (إسكندر شاهين) عن أقطاب الماسونية قولهم "وكان موسى يظن أن العالَم لا يشتمل على شيء سوى سيّارتنا هذه (لعله يقصد الأرض) وأنّ موسى قد غلط في زعمه هذا غلطًا فظيعًا".انتهى بهتانهم.
والمضحك أن إسكندر شاهين أورد صيغة القَسَم الماسوني وفيه يتعهدُ المنتسبُ إلى الماسونية ألا يكتب أو ينشر شيئًا عن الأسرار الماسونية . ونحن نقرأ من أول الكتاب إلى آخره أسرار الماسونية على لسان رؤسائها وأساتذتها وأقطابها ومُخرِّفيها!! (إلاّ إذا كان لديهم أسرار أخرى يخفونها عناوهذا يجعل كل ما جاء في الكتاب ساقطًا ولا قيمة له ؛ فالحقيقة مخفيَّة ولا يجوز البوح بها وكل ما يُقال إنما هو أكاذيب وضلالات لا تنطلي على القارئ المتيقظ).
هذه هي العناوين العريضة للكتاب الأول الذي يحتج بما ورد فيه الأخ صاحب (فك الشفرة)!!
وفي الفصل الثاني من كتاب إسكندر شاهين تحت عنوان ـ الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري والماسونية في الشرق ـ يقول المؤلف : ((يختلف المؤرخون حول مسألة انتشار الماسونية في لبنان وسورية ففي حين يردها المؤرخ الماسوني جرجي زيدان إلى عام 1864م على يد الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، تطالعنا المجلة الماسونية "الأكاسيا" عدد حزيران 1994م "بأن الماسونية انتشرت في سورية ولبنان سنة 1738م! وذلك بانضمام نخبة من رجالات دولتي المشرق سورية ولبنان إلى المحفل الأكبر الإقليمي العثماني ومقرّه الأستانة ، وكان تابعًا للمحفل الأكبر الإنكليزي)).انته   
وهكذا نرى كيف اختلف الدجاجلة ، فهم يطوّرون كذبتهم وفقًا للأغراض المتوخّاة منها!

ثمّ أورد الكاتب مقالة للأميرة بديعة (حفظها الله) حفيدة الأمير عبد القادر تنفي فيها مسألة انتساب الأمير للماسونية وأثْبَتَتْ فيها وثائق وشهادات وتحقيقات علمية كلها تدعم ما تقول. 
إلاّ أنّ الكاتب إسكندر شاهين لم يعلّق على شيء من ذلك واكتفى بإيراد رد أنطوان عاصي على مقال حفيدة الأمير.
والكاتب إسكندر كلما استغرق في التخليط والهلوسة ، استشهد بكلام المدعو أنطوان عاصي. فكان "كضِغْثٍ على إبَّالَة".

والغريب أنّ الأخ صاحب (فك الشفرة) فيما يبدو اطلع على مقاطع من كلام أنطوان عاصي مجتزأة، لأنّه لو قرأ كلامه كاملاً لظهر له بوضوح كم هو مخلِّطٌ كبير ، ومدى سقوط كلامه.
مثلاً : يقول أنطوان عاصي في ردِّه على حفيدة الأمير: "4ـ أُنشئ في نيويورك في 26/9/1872م نظام تحت اسم (النظام العربي القديم لأشراف المزار الصوفي). وأقيم على أساس (مزار صوفي إسلامي). أُسس هذا النظام سنة (656م)! . قبل تطوره أي بعد موت النبي محمد صلى الله عليه الصلاة والسلام (كذا) بأربع وعشرين سنة!!! 
ويقول : فلنا أن نقول عن الماسونية : إنها يهودية ، لأنها كذلك في بعض طقوسها ومراسمها ..
ولنا أن نقول : إنها مسيحيّة ، لأنها تحث على السلم والوداعة والمحبة ، وكل ما أتى به الدين المسيحي، من آيات التساهل واللين ...
ولنا أن نقول أيضًا : إنها محمّدية ، لأنها في مجموع وصاياها وفلسفتها ، تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر ، وتشترط في الداخلين في سلكها كل فضيلة ومكرمة".انتهى
كل هذا الكلام قبل أن يبدأ بمسألة ماسونية الأمير .
ثم تابع العاصي كلامه بوصفِ نفسه أنه من الماسونيين العريقين! لا من المتطفّلين!!
إذن فهناك ماسون عريقون وآخرين متطفّلون! يا سلام على هذه الفائدة! 
ثمّ راح يستدل على عراقة الماسونية ، بتطابق نصوصها مع نصوص التوراة اليهودية التي هي أهم سند للماسون! ثم راح ينفي عن الماسونية تأثّرها باليهودية وأنّ الخطر اليهودي قد انحسر عنها!!! في تخبّطٍ وهلوسة منقطعة النظير وبِلُغةٍ لا تكاد تَفهم منها شيئًا . فضمن أسطر قليلة تجده يثبت الشيء وينفيه وينتسب إلى شيء ويتبرّأ منه وهكذا ... وبعد ذلك راح يبيّن أنّ الماسونية استلهمت أفكارها ومبادئها من الصوفيّة الإسلامية ، طبعًا هذه بحد ذاتها طامّة من طوامّه وفِرْيَةٌ من مفترياته ؛ ولكنه حتى يزيد الأمر وضوحًا برأيه ، أخذ يعدد رموز التصوف الذين استلهمت منهم الماسونية فقال :"ما استلهمته الماسونية من الصوفية الإسلامية من ابن خلدون ، وعمر بن الفارض ، وأبو العلاء المعري".انتهى
فزاد هذا التوضيح منه الطين بِلَّةً ، فما دَخْلُ ابن خلدون وأبي العلاء المعرّي بالتصوف؟! وابن خلدون أوّل ما بدأ مقدّمته هاجم فيها الصوفيّة!
وجميعنا يعلم أنّ أساس المبادىء الماسونية هو القضاء على الإسلام وغيره من الأديان وإبقاء الدين اليهودي حاكمًا للعالم ، فكيف تكون الأفكار الماسونية مستمدّة من التصوف الإسلامي ومن كلام مؤرخ الإسلام ابن خلدون أو أبي العلاء المعرّي؟ 
ونسي العاصي ما كتبه قبل أسطر من أنّ الماسونية مستمدّة بالكليّة من التوراة اليهوديّة!
ثمّ بعد ذلك راح يتحدث عن أحداث 1860م فزعم أنّ تلك الفتنة كان وراءها الإنكليز بالتعاون مع وريث العهد المصري (يعني محمد علي) والدولة العثمانية نفسها ، وذلك لإخضاع سورية للحكم العثماني!! فأرسلت فرنسا وبروسيا وإنكلترا(انتبه)! وإيطاليا والنمسا جيوشها البالغ عددهم (12.000) جندي بقيادة الجنرال بوفور الفرنسي لحماية الدروز والموارنة من المجازر التي ارتكبها بحقهم (الطورانيون الأتراك) بقيادة فؤاد باشا!!!
ثمّ قال العاصي : إنّ المجازر كانت بين الدروز والموارنة ، وبين الدروز وبقيّة الفِرَق الإسلاميّة . فالدروز هم من أشعلوا الفتنة.
ثم قال : وكلّف نابليون الثالث الأمير عبد القادر بالتصدي للجيش الطوراني التركي للحفاظ على الأقليّات في الشرق!! ونجح الأمير في حماية النصارى فقلّده نابليون وسام الشرف.انتهى 
أرأيتم إلى هذا التزوير السافر للتاريخ!!
لقد مرّ معنا في الحلقة السابقة تفصيل أحداث 1860م والعنوان العريض لها هو أنّ فرنسا حرّضت الموارنة على الدروز ، وإنكلترا دعمت الدروز ، ثمّ سيطرت الدولة العثمانية عن طريق وزيرها فؤاد باشا على مجريات الأمور ، بعد أن قام الأمير عبد القادر بتهدئة الأوضاع.
والذي كان يُباشر القتل إنما هم الدروز والموارنة في لبنان ، وأما في دمشق فأشقياء البلد مع الدروز، ولم يتدخل في أحداث القتل أي جندي تركي!
أمّا أنطوان هذا فتارة يقول إنّ إنكلترا هي التي كانت وراء الأحداث وهي التي حرّضت الدروز على قتل الموارنة ، وتارة يقول إنّ العثمانيين هم الذين أشعلوا الفتنة وقتّلوا الدروز والموارنة ، وتارة يقول إنّ الدورز كانوا يقتّلون الموارنة وباقي الفرق الإسلاميّة ، وتارة يقول إنّ الإنكليز تحالفوا مع العثمانيين ومحمد علي على فرنسا ، وتارة يقول إنّ فرنسا وإنكلترا أرسلتا جيشًا للتصدي للعثمانيين. 
ومحمد علي ؛ الذي هو حليف لفرنسا وخارجٌ على السلطان ، صار عند أنطوان عاصي حليفًا لإنكلترا وللسلطان ، والغرض من الفتنة كما نعلم جميعًا هو فصل سورية عن الدولة العثمانية ، ولكنه صار عند العاصي أنطوان لإخضاع سورية للحكم العثماني!!! وكأنّ سورية ليست تحت الحكم العثماني!! والله هذا كلام يسبب الغثيان، لم أرَ في حياتي كتابًا كهذا! فأنطوان هذا يُناقض نفسه في كل سطر فلا تكاد تصل إلى نهاية السطر حتى تجد أن الكلام صار خلاف أوّله! 
فانظروا كيف يكون التزوير والتحريف وقلب الحقائق. 

ويُتابع أنطوان عاصي فيقول : ((إنّ الأمير عبد القادر كان المناضل الأكثر شراسة على فرنسا في الجزائر ، وهذا سبَّبَ له عداء نابليون الثاني الذي قام بسجن الأمير في فرنسا ، ولكن بعد إطلاق سراحه كلّفه نابليون الثالث بمهمة إنقاذ المسيحيين في دمشق ، ثم بعد ذلك أشاد الماسون بإنسانية الأمير وعرضوا عليه الانضمام إلى جمعيّتهم ، ولكن هذا الانضمام تأخر لوجود خلافات بين الأمير وبين الماريشال الفرنسي الذي هو الأستاذ الأعظم للمحفل الماسوني، وبعد سنوات انضم الأمير للجمعية الماسونية)).انتهى 

أرأيتم إلى هذا الهذيان! فتارة يزعم أنّ الأمير دخل في الماسونية وهو في السجن في فرنسا وبناء على ذلك كان يتلقى التكاليف من نابليون وأوّل تكليف له كان حماية النصارى في أحداث 1860م ، وتارة يزعم أنّ الماسون عرضوا على الأمير الانضمام إليهم بعد أحداث 1860م وأنّه كان على خلاف مع الماريشال الفرنسي فلم ينضم إلاّ بعد خمس سنوات ، وأنّه كان يُخفي نفسه وبقي في الظل.
لقد روّج الماسونيون مسألةَ كون الأمير ماسونيًا بِناءً على حمايته للنصارى في دمشق وأنّ ذلك كان بتكليف ماسوني . ثم هم يقولون إنّهم لم يعرضوا عليه الانتساب إلاّ بعد أحداث 1860م ، وأنه قبلها لم يكن ماسونيًا . وهكذا كذبهم مفضوح دائمًا!
ولم يأت أنطوان بأي دليل يُثبت انتساب الأمير للماسونية وكذلك إسكندر شاهين في كل كتابه ، مع أنّهم يروّجون للماسونية على أنها أمرٌ حسن والمنتسبون إليها هم من الكُمَّل (زعموا) . والمحاولة البائسة والوحيدة التي قام بها إسكندر هذا لإيهام القرّاء بأنه يملك وثائق تثبت صحة ما افتراه على الأمير : هي أنّه عَرَضَ في نهاية الكتاب ـ ضمن الصور التي عرضها للشخصيات اللبنانية الماسونية المعاصرة ـ لوحة زيتية مشهورة للأمير عبد القادر وهو يثير حماس جنوده قبل إحدى معاركه مع فرنسا ، ولكن بعد أن زوّر إسكندر مناسبتها فكتب تحتها (رسم يمثل الأمير عبد القادر على أبواب دمشق)! ومهما يكن الأمر فأي دليل في هذه اللوحة على صحّة ما يدّعيه؟!! 
ووصف ـ في نهاية كلامه الغثّ ـ الماسونية ((بأنها حالة هيولية ما وراء العقل ثم ترتقي إلى الوحي أي "النيرفانا الهندية" وهي المرحلة الأخيرة قبل وصول قمّة التركيز التي هي "اليوغا")).انتهى ؛ ورضي الكاتب صاحب (فك الشفرة) بهذا الكلام!!
إذن هذا هو الكتاب الذي عدَّه الأخ كاتب (فك الشفرة) من المصادر الموثوقة التي تثبت ـ برأيه ـ دون أدنى شك إدعاءاته على الأمير.
والجميع أصبح يرى مدى تهافت الكتاب ومؤلّفه ومدى سقوطه وسخافته ، ومقدار الكذب المفضوح الذي حواه وانبنى عليه.
والذي يُفهم من كلام أنطوان عاصي وأمثاله أنّ الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث كان ماسونيًا ، وأن ماريشالات الجيش الفرنسي كانوا من الماسون ، وأن الإنكليز ماسون ، وأن حماية الأمير للنصارى في أحداث 1860م كان بتكليف من الماسون ، وكل هؤلاء نصارى والخدمة كانت للنصارى ، إذن فالنصارى هم الماسون وليس اليهود أليس كذلك؟!
على كل حال سآتي على تفصيل هذا الموضوع وبيانه ؛ إن شاء الله ؛ عند معالجتي لحقيقة الماسونية.

ونعود الآن إلى الأخ كاتب (فك الشفرة)، فبعد فراغه من نقل كلام أنطوان عاصي ، انتقل إلى مرجع ماسوني آخر وهو المدعو شاهين مكاريوس ، ولكن على عادته يبدأ بمقدمة تساعده على عرض ما يريد فقال :" بعد أحداث سنة 1860 في جبل لبنان صارت دمشق عاصمة ولاية سورية في الدولة العثمانية". انتهى
يا سبحان الله! وماذا كانت قبل ذلك؟ عاصمة فرنسا!!!
ثمّ زعم أنّ الوالي العثماني الذي استلمها كان ماسونيًا ، لأنّ دولة الخلافة العثمانية بزعمه كانت لا تعيّن إلاّ الماسون!! ثم بدأ الوالي العثماني بنشر الماسونية في دمشق بسرعة وجرأة وبعدها طلب من الأمير أن يتولى هو نشر الماسونية ودعمها ، ولكي يثبت هذا الادعاء استشهد بكتاب شاهين مكاريوس.
لقد زعم مكاريوس ـ الماسوني الكبير ـ كما نقل كاتب (فك الشفرة) "أن الأمير التحق بالماسونية فأحبها وأحب أهلها ، ومال إليها وإليهم كثيراً، وكان لا يخفي نفسه ، وطالما جاهر بأنه من أعضائها" .انتهى 
ورضي الأخ صاحب (فك الشفرة) بهذا الكلام أيضًا!
ولكن من هو شاهين مكاريوس؟ ((إنّه من مواليد (1269-1328 هـ = 1853-1910م): من مؤسسي جريدة (المقطّم) بمصر، وأحد أصحاب (المقتطف) ومنشئ جريدة (اللطائف) ولد في قرية "إبل السقي" من (مرج عيون - بلبنان) ونشأ في بيروت يتيمًا فقيرًا، قُتِلَ أبوه في حادثة سنة 1860م، وحملته أمه إلى بيروت حيث كانت تعوله من عملها في خدمة الدكتور فانديك، فتعلَّم فن الطباعة، وتولى إدارة مجلة المقتطف ببيروت سنة (1876م) ورحل إلى مصر مع زميليه يعقوب صرّوف وفارس نمر.
وخدم الماسونية بكتبه: (الجوهر المصون في مشاهير الماسون - ط) و(الحقائق الأصلية في تاريخ الماسونية العملية - ط) و(الدر المكنون في غرائب الماسون - ط) و(الآداب الماسونية - ط).)).انتهى [انظر الأعلام للزركلي . (ط) تعني مطبوع]
إذن الرجل ماسوني، فَقَدَ والده بعدما قتله الدروز في لبنان في أحداث 1860م ، واضطرّت أمّه إلى العمل خادمةً لتتمكن من إعالته، فنشأ يتيمًا فقيرًا ناقمًا، وانخرط في الماسونيّة ، واستفرغ وسعه في الكتابة عنها والترويج لها.
قال عنه حسين حمادة: ((مؤسس محفل (اللطائف) وهو حائز على النيشان الماسوني العالي ، وكاتب السر الأعظم للمحفل الأكبر الوطني المصري)).انتهى[شهادات ماسونية ص96] وكل كتبه الخاصة بالماسونية وضعها وطبعها بعد وفاة الأمير بسنوات!
ويروي شاهين مكاريوس في كتابه "الأسرار الخفية في الجمعية الماسونية" المطبوع في مصر سنة 1900م ، أنّ نبيَّ الله ((سليمان بن داود ملك إسرائيل كان أوّل معلّم أعظم في الفرانماسونية واسم أمّه (بتشايع) ، وأنه لم يكن له من أمه سوى أخ واحد اسمه أبشالوم ، وأنّ (حيرام آبي) أستاذ الماسونيين الذين يقيمون له مأتمًا عند دخول الطالبين ، وأنّه ابن أرملة من السوريين من سبط (نفتالي) كان أبو صوريًّا يعمل في النحاس ، وأنه كان متعرّفًا بالأخوية الديونيسية ، وأنه الناشر لأسرار تلك الأخوية)).انتهى [ص97 من كتاب حسين حمادة]
وفي كتابه "فضائل الماسونيّة" المطبوع بمصر سنة 1899م يخبرنا عن إحدى فضائل الماسونية فيقول في الصفحة 53((نجا أحد الماسون المدعو جورج كاروتر ، إذ وقع في أيدي اللصوص فأرادو قتله لولا أنه أبدى الإشارة الماسونية ، ففهم معناها زعيم اللصوص المدعو بيل أندرسن ، فترجّل عن جواده ، وصافحه مصافحة الإخوان ، مما دعا جورج كاروتر ليشكر الماسونية بسبب خلاصه من الموت)) وعلّق الكاتب حسين حمادة على كلام مكاريوس فقال : على أنّ الروائي شاهين مكاريوس نسي أن يهنئ الماسونية على إدخال اللصوص في محافلها ، وإلاّ فكيف لهم أن يفهموا إشارات الماسون إن لم يكونوا منهم؟)).انتهى [شهادات ماسونية لحمادة ص97]
هذا ما تيسر لي من كتابات هذا الشخص. فتأمّل!
ولمّا كان الفضل ـ في إنقاذ المسيحيين من مذبحة 1860م ـ لعلماء المسلمين وكبرائهم أمثال الأمير عبد القادر ومفتي الشام الشيخ الحمزاوي والعطار والمنيني.. وغيرهم ، ثَقُلَ على أمثال ابن مكاريوس (الذي فقد أباه في تلك المذبحة) أن يشهدوا بالفضل لأصحابه لأنّهم من المسلمين! 
وغيرُ المسلمين لا يُطيقون أن يُنسَبَ الفضل والخير إلى المسلمين ، فما كان منهم إلاّ أن ألصقوا صفة الماسونية بكل من ساهم في إنقاذ وحماية المواطنين المسيحيين في بلاد الشام! ونحنُ لا نجد في كل ما كتبه الكتّاب المسيحيون عن مذبحة 1860م الغربيون منهم أو الشرقيون ؛ أيّ إشارة إلى فضل الشريعة الإسلامية التي طبّقها كبار رجال الإسلام في صيانة أعراض النصارى وحقن دمائهم ، وإنما أثنوا على أولئك الرجال وألحقوهم بالماسونية زورًا وبهتانًا!! 

ـ ثم انتقل الأخ كاتب (فك الشيفرة) إلى الاستشهاد بكلام جرجي زيدان (وما أدراك ما جرجي زيدان)
لقد زعم جرجي :"أن الماسونية دخلت إلى الشام بمساعي الأمير وأنه أول من أسس المحافل الماسونية".انتهى ، ورضي الأخ الكاتب بهذا الكلام أيضًا!

وانظروا إلى هذا التخبّط : فمرّة يقولون إنّ الماسونية كانت في بلاد الشام قبل الأمير وأن الولاة العثمانيين هم الذين أدخلوها ، ومرة يقولون إنّ الماسون أسسوا محافلهم في الشام وسعى الأمير للانضمام إليها ، ومرة يقولون إنّ الأمير هو الذي أدخل الماسونية إلى الشام ، ومرّة يقولون إن الأمير في البداية كان يُخفي نفسه ، ومرّة يقولون إن الأمير كان منذ البداية يُجاهر بنفسه ، و... 
وبعد ذلك يرى الأخ صاحب (فك الشفرة) أنّ هذه المصادر الماسونية هي مصادر موثوقٌ بها وعلمية وصالحة للاحتجاج على عمالة وردّة الأمير عبد القادر!! الذي شَهِدَ له المؤرِّخون والعلماء المسلمون أمثال مفتي المالكية العلاّمة محمد عليش وولده الشيخ الأزهري عبد الرحمن عليش ، والعلاّمة عبد الرزاق البيطار وحفيده الشيخ محمد بهجة البيطار ، والعلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي ، ومفتي الحنابلة الشيخ محمد جميل الشطي ، وآخرون كُثر ، شهدوا له بالفضل والدِّيانة والغَيْرة على دين الإسلام ، وأشادوا بحرصه على إقامة أحكام الشريعة وحدودها ، وسعيه الحثيث لنشر علوم الدين ، حتى إنه إلى آخر أيّام حياته كان يُقْرِئُ صحيح البخاري ويُجيزُ به الطلبة والمشايخ ، وكذلك موطأ مالك وغيره، فضلاً عن سنده في القرآن الذي أخذه عنه جمعٌ من المشايخ والطلاّب ، وشهدوا له بمواظبته على حضور صلاة الجماعة في المساجد حتى وفاته ، إلى غير ذلك من الخصال التي تدلّ على تمسّك الرجل بدينه وحرصه على اتباع سنّة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.
وأحب أن أنبّه الإخوة القرّاء جميعًا إلى أمر هام وهو أن المدعو جرجي زيدان في كتابه الذي ادّعى فيه أنّ الأمير عبد القادر كان ماسونيًا ، ادّعى أيضًا أن خلفاء المسلمين من الأمويين والعباسيين هم أول من أدخل الماسونية إلى المدينة والشام وبغداد ، وادّعى أن الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك استعان بالماسون لبناء المسجد النبوي والمسجد الأموي بدمشق والمسجد الأقصى!!!
وأنّ الكثير من علماء المسلمين وفقهائهم وأمرائهم انتسبوا إلى الماسونية في حينها!!!
وزعم أنّ القائد صلاح الدين الأيوبي كان ماسونيًا! 
ليس هذا فحسب فقد قال :"إنّ الله أسسَ أوّل محفل ماسوني في جنّة عدن وأن ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة كان أوّل أستاذ أعظم"!! 
وكتاب (تاريخ الماسونية العام) لجرجي زيدان [مطبعة الهلال بمصر الطبعة الثانية (1920م)]([1])في المجمل يشبه قصّة روائية خيالية كاتبها سكران! فهو يدّعي أنّ الماسونية قديمة قدمَ الإنسان ومع ذلك تعجّب من نبيّ الله عيسى ابن مريم فقال : ((ولا نعلم ما الدّاعي لإغفال السيد المسيح ذِكرَها مطلقًا، مع أنه تكلّم كثيرًا عن طائفتي الصديقيين والفريسيين المعاصرتين لها)).انتهى [تاريخ الماسونية ص19]، وزعمَ أن الماسون هم عمّالُ بناء ، وأنهم كانوا أقوى وسيلة لنشر الديانة المسيحية [انظر ص42]، وأنّ كبار ملوك وحكام أوربا كانوا من الماسون! ، وكان الماسون يحظون برعاية بابا روما ورجال الدين المسيحي [انظر ص60]، وأنهم المسؤولون عن بناء جميع المعابد والمساجد ، وهم الذين بَنَوا مدينة بغداد وقرطبة وإشبيلية (قصر الحمراء) ؛ وفجأة تحوّلوا من عمال بناء إلى دعاة ينشرون العلم والفضيلة! 
ثمّ سردَ الوقائع والمنشورات التي تبيّن العداء الشديد الذي تضمره الكنيسة ورجالها تجاه الماسون، وأنهم كانوا يعدّون الماسونية مناقضة لعبادة الله وللديانة المسيحية ، بل وللديانة على وجه العموم! (هذا أحد التناقضات الشديدة التي مُلِئ الكتاب بها)[انظر ص126] ؛ وأنه لم يكن فيهم أي إسرائيلي ، وإنما بدأ قبول الأعضاء الإسرائيليين في الماسونية سنة 1840م!![انظر ص136] .
وهو في كتابه يعترف أن الماسونية جمعية سريّة ، ولكنه يعلل ذلك بأنه شأن جميع الحركات الإصلاحية ، والأديان ، ويضرب على ذلك مثلاً المسيح ابن مريم عليه السلام في أوّل أمره . ولكن غاب عن جرجي أنّ تكتُّم وسِرِّية جمعيته الماسونية استمر على الأقل من 2000 سنة قبل الميلاد إلى ما بعد 2000 سنة من الميلاد وإلى يومنا هذا!!
وسأعرض بعض أقواله وافتراءاته الشنيعة بحرفيتها :
يقول المدعو جرجي زيدان في كتابه (تاريخ الماسونية العام) مطبعة الهلال بمصر الطبعة الثانية (1920م) ص50 تحت عنوان ـ الماسون في عهد الخلفاء ـ : ((أمّا فئات الماسون الذين جاؤوا المشرق وكان منهم جماعة في القسطنطينية فإنهم اكتسبوا شهرة عظيمة وكان يدعوهم الملوك من أنحاء فارس وبلاد العرب وسورية لبناء المعاقل والمعابد . من ذلك أنّ الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك استعملهم سنة (88) للهجرة في بناء المساجد في المدينة ودمشق وأورشليم وقد ذكر مؤرخو العرب ما يشير إلى شيء من ذلك!!)) .انتهى [(تاريخ الماسونية العام) لجرجي زيدان ص50 ـ 51]
ثم عرضَ نصًا من تاريخ ابن خلدون فيه ذِكْرُ كتابةِ الوليد بن عبد الملك لأميره على المدينة عمر بن عبد العزيز يأمره بهدم الحجرات وبناء المسجد النبوي ، وأن عُمر شرع في العمل بعد وصول الأموال والفََعَلَة (الذين يدَّعي جرجي أنهم ماسونيون!)

ويتابع جرجي فيقول : ((وما زالت جمعيات الإخوة البنائين الأحرار تتسع نطاقًا في "اسكوتلاندا" و"غاليا" حتى نهاية الجيل السابع وبداية الثامن إلى أيام الفتوحات الإسلامية سنة (718م) فانحطّت وضعفت شوكتها . حتى إذا جاءت أيام الخلفاء العباسيين وبُنِيَت بغداد فازدهرت تلك العاصمة وصارت إليها الصناعة برمّتها ، ولا سيما صناعة البناء وكأنّ الماسونية انتقلت في ذلك القرن من أوربا إلى آسيا على أثر التمدن الإسلامي ، وأصبحت جماعات البنائين على جانب من الكثرة والصولة في سورية والعراق وبلاد العرب . فانتظم في سلكها كثيرٌ من العلماء والفقهاء والأمراء . ويُستَدل على شيء من ذلك مما ورد في كتب التاريخ عن كيفية بناء مدينة بغداد)).انتهى [(تاريخ الماسونية) لجرجي ص51]
ثم عرض نصًّا من تاريخ ابن الأثير فيه ذِكْرُ كتابة الخليفة المنصور إلى الشام والجبل وغيرها يطلب الصُنَّاع . ثم ذكر حضور الحجاج بن أرطاة وأبي حنيفة! (وكأنه يعرّض بهما بعدما زعم انتساب العلماء والفقهاء إلى الماسونية في ذلك الوقت ، كما عرّض بعمر بن عبد العزيز في النص السابق)
ثمّ زعم جورجي في حاشية الصفحة 53 : أنه كان يوجد في بغداد أيام بنائها جمعية سريّة تشبه في مبادئها الجمعية الماسونية وبينهما علاقات وارتباطات واسمها (الروزكريسيان) وأن من أعضائها : الفارابي ، والفضل بن سهل الفلكي ، وخالد بن برمك ، والمورياني وغيرهم.انتهى [(تاريخ الماسونية) لجرجي حاشية ص53]
والمطلعون على التاريخ والرجال ، يدركون تمامًا لماذا اختار جرجي تلك الأسماء لتمرير فريته الشنيعة!

ويقول جرجي تحت عنوان ـ ريكاردوس قلب الأسد وصلاح الدين الأيوبي ـ: ((.. ويستلمح من الحادثة المشهورة التي حصلت بين هذا البطل! والسلطان صلاح الدين الأيوبي أثناء الحروب الصليبية في سورية أن هذا الأخير كان على شيء من الماسونية لأن المعاملة التي عاملها السلطان صلاح الدين لريكاردوس ، مع كونه من أعداء وطنه ودينه ، لا يمكن أن تحدث إلا عن ارتباط داخلي أشدُّ متانةً من رابطة الوطنية ألا وهي رابطة الأخوية الماسونية ، والله أعلم)).انتهى [(تاريخ الماسونية) لجرجي ص60]
ويقول جرجي : (( وفي سنة (1380م) تم بناء حصن الحمراء وقصرها في غرناطة ويعد هذا البناء من أجمل مباني الأندلس (إسبانيا) إلى ذلك العهد ، فإن ذلك القصر فريد في بدائعه وقد بني على نمط روماني كان متَّبعًا في القرن الثالث بعد الميلاد .أما بعد ذلك فلم يكن معروفًا عنه شيء ، والظاهر أن هذا البناء وغيره من مثله في غرناطة قد بنتها جمعية ماسونية حافظت على ذلك النمط ، وكانت في إسبانيا ثم فُقِدت أوراقها فلم يصل إلينا منها ما ينبئنا عن خبرها)).انتهى [تاريخ الماسونية ص65]
فإذا كانت الأوراق مفقودة ولم يصل من أخبار تلك الجمعية شيء فمن أين لهذا الكذّاب هذه المعلومات؟!
ويقول جرجي تحت عنوان ـ الماسونية في سورية ـ : ((...إن الماسونية العملية انتشرت في أنحاء سورية في أوائل التاريخ المسيحي وأوائل الهجرة ، وقد بنى البناؤون الأحرار (الماسون) بنايات عديدة لا تزال آثارها إلى الآن من الكنائس والجوامع والقلاع والأسوار..)) ....
ثم قال : ((ويظهر من مراجعة ما تقدّم أن الماسونيين في سورية لم يكونوا مضطهدين في أيّام الدولة الإسلامية كما كانوا في أيّام الدولة الرومانية قبلها ، لأنك رأيت كيف كانوا يستدعونهم من أماكن شتى ويعهدون إليهم بناء المعابد والمدن والمعاقل . وقد انضم إليها كثيرون من أفاضلهم وعلمائهم)).انتهى [تاريخ الماسونية ص152] 
إذن يريد جرجي أن يقنعنا بأنّ الماسون كانوا مضطهدين أيام الرومان ، في حين أنهم لم يكونوا كذلك أيّام الدولة الإسلامية الأولى التي كانت ترعاهم وتتعامل معهم! فأرجو أن يتنبّه لهذا الأخ كاتب "فك الشفرة". 
ويقول جرجي : ((أمّا شأن الماسونية عمومًا في تركيا فشأنها في سائر البلاد ؛ هذا من قبيل العامّة واعتقاداتهم ، أمّا من قبيل الدولة فلم تصادف مقاومة رسميّة مطلقًا . وإن تكن من الجهة الثانية لم تصادف تنشيطًا كبيرًا ، على أنّ مولانا أمير المؤمنين قد كان في ريبة من أمرها ولكنّه علِمَ مؤخّرًا صحّةَ مباديها وإخلاصها لجلالته ولسائر الأمّة والوطن وقد تشّرفتْ برضائه عنها)).انتهى [تاريخ الماسونية ص161] . 
أقول: إنّ جرجي زيدان مات سنة 1914م وكان قد فرغ من تأليف تاريخ الماسونية قبل ذلك بسنوات ، إذن فأمير المؤمنين الذي يتحدث عنه هو السلطان العثماني الخليفة عبد الحميد الثاني، على الأغلب(المتوفى سنة 1336هـ = 1919م ، وانتهت خلافته سنة 1328هـ = 1911م) ، وجرجي يدّعي أنه كان راضيًا عن الماسونية وأن الماسونية كانت مخلصة لجلالته ولسائر الأمّة! فما رأي الأخ محمد مبارك بهذا؟ 
ـ طبعًا هذه النقول اشتملت على مغالطات تاريخية كثيرة غير مسألة الماسونية!
أرأيتم إلى هذه المصادر التي يعتمد عليها البعض ويثق بما فيها؟!
أرأيتم إلى هذا البلاء! خلفاء المسلمين هم أوّل من أدخل الماسونية إلى بلاد المسلمين!! 
فإذا كان الأخ كاتب (فك الشفرة) يرى كلام جرجي زيدان كلامًا يُوثَق به فهذا يعني أنه يقول بقوله في اتهام الخلفاء بالاستعانة بالماسون ، وبانضمام علماء التابعين وتابعيهم إلى الماسونية ، وكذلك يقرّه على اتهامه صلاح الدين بالماسونية (ولا أظنه يقول بذلك أبدًا) ولكن ما معنى أن يقبل كلامه في الأمير فقط!
إما أن يقبل الكل أو يرفض الكل فالمصدر واحد والاتهام واحد وانعدام البيّنة واحد.

وأمّا فيما يخص الأمير عبد القادر ، فإنّ جرجي زيدان تعرّض لذكره في آخر كتابه تحت عنوان ـ الماسونية في دمشق ـ وهي فقرة تتألف من خمسة أسطر فقط!! بدأها بقوله : ((دخلت الماسونية الرمزية إلى دمشق بمساعي الطيب الذكر المغفور له الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري. وأوّل محفل تأسس فيها هو محفل سورية بشرق دمشق تحت (شرق إيطاليا الأعظم) ولا يوجد في دمشق غير هذا المحفل وقد ترأّسَ عليه كثيرون من أعيان البلاد وأمرائها . وقد لاقى اضطهادًا قليلاً إلاّ أنه تغلّبَ على كل الصعوبات فثبتَ بمساعي الإخوة وتنشيطهم)).انتهى [تاريخ الماسونية ص156] ،
ثمّ تحدث بعد ذلك عن الماسونية في فلسطين ثم في تركيا إلى أن قرَّر تشرف الماسونية برضا السلطان عبد الحميد!![ص161] .
أقول: إذن الماسوني جرجي زيدان يزعم أنّ الأمير هو الذي أسس محفل "سورية" وأنه لا وجود لمحفل آخر في دمشق! وأنه لاقى اضطهادًا قليلاً! في حين أنّ الماسوني أنطوان عاصي يزعم أنّالأمير بعد عودته من باريس إلى سورية سنة 1865م أصبح عضوًا فخريًا في محفل "سورية" الذي كان ينتمي إلى الشرق الدمشقي . وهذا يعني أنّ المحفل كان موجودًا قبل الأمير!! ولكن يخالفهما الرأي صاحب (فك الشفرة) فهو يقول :تعاون راشد باشا مع الأمير عبد القادر بعد رجوعه من مصر بهذا الخصوص فأسَّسا محفل "سورية" أو الجمعية الماسونية، وكانت هذه الجمعية تتستر تحت اسم : (لجنة الإصلاح)!!! وصاحب (فك الشفرة) يعتمد في نقوله على جرجي وعاصي وأضرابهما!! . ومرَّ معنا قبل ذلك قول جرجي أن السلطان العثماني كان راضيًا عن الماسونية ، وصاحب (فك الشفرة) يقول إن مخلص باشا والي دمشق كان ماسونيًا وينشر الماسونية بجرأة وأنه كلّف الأمير بنشر الماسونية!! ونقل عن مكاريوس أن مفتي دمشق ونقيب الأشراف فيها وشيخ الأموي ومحدّث الشام وكبار العلماء في دمشق كانوا من الأعضاء في ذلك المحفل!! 
إذن من الذي كان يضطهد الأمير ومحفل "سورية" إذا كان الوالي والسلطان مؤيّدان ، وشيوخ البلد والمُفْتُون فيها وأشرافها من الماسون؟!
فما هذا التناقض في الأقوال؟ 
ثم تحدث جرجي عن الماسونية في مصر إلى أن قال : ((وفي سنة 1845م [يعني عندما كان الأمير يجاهد الغزاة الفرنسيين في الجزائر!] تأسس في الإسكندرية تحت رعاية الشرق الأعظم الفرنساوي محفل اسمه "الأهرام" انضمَّ إليه كثيرون من الإخوة الماسونيين من جميع الطوائف والنزعات وكثُرَ أعضاؤه وكان يشتغل بعلم الحكومة المحليّة لا يخشى اضطهادًا ولا يبالي بما يقوله القائلون على غير هدى. ولهذا المحفل بالحقيقة الفضل الأعظم في بثّ التعاليم الماسونية في القطر المصري والتحق به قسمٌ عظيم من رجال البلاد من وطنيين وأجانب وفي جملتهم البرنس حليم باشا ابن ساكن الجنان محمد علي باشا والأمير عبد القادر الجزائري المشهور بالفضل والحلم وعزَّة النفس التي هي الصفات الماسونية الحقة!! وقد تمثلت في شخص هذا الرجل . ولا نزيد القارئ علمًا بما أتاه هذا الأمير في بلاده من البسالة وعلو الهمّة والحزم في حربه مع الفرنساويين في الغرب ، وما أبداه من كرم الأخلاق والشهامة أثناء حادثة الشام المشهورة ، فإنّه حمى في كنفه ألوفًا من المسيحيين الذين لولاه لهدرت دماؤهم والناس إذ ذاك فوضى لا سراة لهم)).انتهى [تاريخ الماسونية ص166]
ثم قال : ((ومن الرجال الذين شرَّفوا هذه العشيرة بحمايتهم ، ورعوها بعين رعايتهم ؛ سمو الخديوي إسماعيل باشا الأفخم!)).انتهى [تاريخ الماسونية ص171] .
أقول: عندما وجد جرجي زيدان نفسه أمام مشكلة كبيرة وهي الفارق الكبير بين صفات رجال الماسون الذين يتحدث عنهم سواء في أوربة أو في الشرق (من أمثاله وأمثال مكاريوس) وبين صفات الأمير عبد القادر السامية والمخالفة تمامًا لصفاتهم الوضيعة ، لم يجد بُدًّا من سرد صفات الأمير الحميدة التي لا يجهلها أحدٌ في ذلك الوقت ، ثمّ علّق عليها قائلاً إنها هي صفات الماسونية الحقة!!! 
والأمر الذي يستحق الوقوف عنده هو ادّعاء جرجي أن الذين التحقوا بمحفل الأهرام كانوا أصلاً من الماسون ، ثمّ عطف عليه فقال والتحق بهم البرنس حليم باشا والأمير!! وكان ذكرَ قبل ذلك في الصفحة 158من تاريخ الماسونية ، أنّ ((في الأستانة مجلس عالٍ تركي وهو المجمع الوحيد الوطني أسسه الأخ الكلي الاحترام البرنس حليم باشا وهو رئيسه طول حياته)).انتهى! وهذا يُفهم منه أنّ حليم باشا لمّا التحق بمحفل الأهرام كان ماسونيًا ، وكذلك لمّا علّق على أعمال الأمير يُفهم من كلامه أنّ الأمير لمّا التحق بهذا المحفل كان ماسونيًا أيضًا! حيث جعل موقفه من أحداث 1860م من أثر الانضمام للماسونية ، وكذلك فعل أنطوان عاصي حيث صرّح بأنّ الأمير كُلِّفَ رسميًا بإنقاذ المسيحيين من قِبَل الماسون!! فالذي يُفهم من هذا الكلام أنّ الأمير انتسب للماسونية قبل 1860م وهذا مخالف لما زعموه سابقًا من أنّ الأمير انتسب للماسونية سنة 1865م!!! ليس هذا فحسب فقد مرَّ معنا في البداية أنهم زعموا أنّ الأمير انضم للماسونية وهو في السجن في أمبواز ، وفي هذا المقطع يوحي الكلام للبعض أن انتسابه كان سنة 1845م أي أثناء جهاده في الجزائر! ويؤيّده ما قاله عبد الحميد صمادي في مقالٍ له بعنوان ـ نظرات في الماسونيّة ـ وهو منشور على الإنترنت. قال : ((وفي عام 1845م تمّ تأسيس محفل آخر في الإسكندرية باسم (محفل الأهرام) رُخّص له من الدولة أيضًا ، وبهذا المحفل التحق الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري بطل الثورة الجزائريّة المشهور بعد نفيه من السلطات الفرنسيّة إلى دمشق ، ثمّ انتقاله إلى القاهرة!! وقبوله ضيافة (حليم باشا بن محمد علي باشا) الذي سبقه إلى الماسونيّة ، حيث قام حليم باشا بتقديم الأمير إلى المحفل الأعظم في الإسكندرية، وجرى استثناؤه ، ومنحه لقب أستاذ أعظم ـ البعض يعتبر أنّ الأمير كان ماسونيًّا قبل ذلك!! ـ. 
و الأمير عبد القادر هو الذي أدخل الماسونيّة إلى الشام ..... ويؤكّد ذلك ما ورد في دائرة المعارف الماسونيّة : بأنّ المغفور له الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري الكبير أسّس أوّل محفل في دمشق ، و سمّاه محفل سورية ، وكان تابعًا للشرق الأعظم الإيطالي و ذلك سنة 1864م)).انتهى
طبعًا في كلام الصمادي أشياء عجيبة تفرّد بها وهي قوله أنّ الأمير انتقل من دمشق إلى مصر ونزل بضيافة حليم باشا ، وهذا غير صحيح ومخالف لكل مَنْ كتب في سيرة الأمير بل ومعارض لمجريات الأحداث، على كل حال المهم في هذا النقل أنّه يؤكد مسألة ادّعاء الماسون انتساب الأمير للماسونية قبل 1864، وهذا يظهر بوضوح مدى تناقضهم وكذبهم . والمعلوم أنّ البرنس حليم باشا مات في أواخر سنة 1862م ، إذن فمن غير المعقول أن يكون التقى بالأمير عبد القادر واستضافه ، ((والأمير لم يقدم إلى مصر إلاّ في 5/1/1863م ، والثابت أنّ الذي استقبل الأمير هو الخديوي سعيد باشا)). [انظر تحفة الزائر 2/121].
هذا كل ما استطاع جرجي زيدان أن يروّج له في كتابه بخصوص الأمير ، وطبعًا كل ذلك دون أدنى بيّنة أو دليل ، وإنما مجرّد افتراءات ضمن سلسلة تناقضات وتخبطات؟! 
والعجيب حقًا كيف يرضى البعض الاستشهاد بكلام جرجي؟!
ومحلّ التعجب ليس محصورًا في سقوط وتفاهة كتاب جرجي ، وإنما في شخص الكاتب نفسه. فإنّ المدعو جرجي زيدان هو أحد أركان الكذب والدجل في القرن الماضي ، وهذا الصليبي الحاقد قد سخَّرَ حياته كلها لتشويه الإسلام والطعن فيه وفي رجاله ، بدءًا من رسول الله سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، مرورًا بأصحابه وذريّته وأئمة المسلمين وانتهاءً بالأمير عبد القادر!! وقد أُلِّف الكثير من الكتب لفضح هذا اللّعين وكشف زوره وبهتانه ، أذكر منها كتاب (نبش الهذيان من تاريخ جرجي زيدان) لفضيلة الشيخ أمين حسن الحلواني المدني المتوفى سنة (1316هـ = 1898م) وفيه بيان بالتزييف العجيب الذي قام به زيدان في نقله لأخبار التاريخ الإسلامي وأقوال رجاله ، وكتاب (انتقاد تاريخ التمدن الإسلامي لزيدان) تأليف العلاّمة شبلي النعماني ، وهو من رجال الإصلاح الإسلامي في الهند ، المتوفى سنة (1332هـ = 1914م) ، وحكم على جرجي بعد مناقشة أقواله والعودة إلى مصادره بأنه جريء على الكذب ، عظيم التدليس . وكتاب (جرجي زيدان في الميزان) لشوقي أبو خليل الصادر سنة 1980م .



[1] ـ وكذلك في طبعة دار الجيل 1984م (بيروت) .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

وأرى من الضروري إعطاء الإخوة القرّاء لمحة إلى حياة هذا الشخص وآثاره الشنيعة ، وذلك لخطورة أمره فهو لا يكتب إلاّ في التاريخ الإسلامي والأدب العربي ، وقد يقع بعض الناشئة في شِباك أكاذيبه ، وخاصة بعد أن يجدوا في منتديات إسلامية مقالات لمسلمين تستدل بأقول ذلك المأفون!
وسأنقل لكم ما لخّصه الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور مازن بن عبد القادر المبارك الجزائري في مقاله (جرجي زيدان وتاريخ الإسلام) (مجلة "المنتدى" العدد 99).
((أما جرجي زيدان فهو نصراني من لبنان ولد عام 1861م . اتصل فكريًا بجمعيّة الشبّان المسيحيين التي انتسب إليها . هاجر إلى مصر وعمل في جريدة "الزمان" ، وهي الصحيفة التي سمح لها الإنكليز بالصدور بعد أن عطّلوا صحافة مصر الحرة . قيل إنه عمل في الاستخبارات البريطانية ، ورافق الحملة الإنكليزية إلى السودان . زار إنكلترا ثم عاد إلى مصر وعمل في مجلة "المقتطف" ولم يلبث أن أصبح صاحب مطبعة الهلال وأصدر مجلة الهلال ، ومات سنة 1914م .
وكان اهتمامه فيما ألّف أو ترجم متصلاً بالتاريخ وتاريخ الإسلام ، وتاريخ الأدب العربي ، واللغة العربية ، وهي من الموضوعات التي أثارت وما زالت تثير اهتمام الكثيرين!
ووضع جرجي عددًا من الكتب التاريخية منها تاريخ التمدن الإسلامي ، وتاريخ مصر ، وتاريخ إنكلترا ، وتاريخ الماسونية .. وغيرها ، كما أخرج سلسلة من الروايات بعنوان "روايات تاريخ الإسلام".
وعُرِفَ عنه أنه كان يُترجم بعض ما في كتب الفرنسيين ويُضيف ما ترجمه إلى كتبه دون إشارة تدل على الترجمة ليُوهم أنه من تأليفه ، اتّهمه بذلك صراحة الأب اليسوعي لويس شيخو ، وذكر الدكتور أبو خليل أمثلةً تَدُلُّ على ذلك وتُثْبِتُه))
((وذَكَرَ الدكتور عمر الدسوقي أن جرجي زيدان رافق الحملة النيلية إلى السودان سنة 1884م مترجماً بقلم المخابرات)) ، ((وسُئِلَ الدكتور أحمد الشرباصي عن روايات جرجي زيدان فأجاب :"إن هذه الروايات لا تليق بالمسلم قراءتها ، لأنها وُضِعَت لتشويه التاريخ الإسلامي وتحريف حوادثه وقلب أموره رأسًا على عقب والنَّيْل من جماله وجلاله. وكأنما كانت هذه الروايات نتيجة لخطة أريد بها مسخ التاريخ الإسلامي في أنظار أهليه ..... ونجد في هذه الروايات أنّ صاحبها يدُسُّ في كل واحدة منها راهبًا من الرهبان يصوره بصورة البطولة ، يدافع عن الحريّات أو يدعو إلى المكرُمات ، فإن لم يختلق راهبًا اختلق ديرًا يصوّره على أنه معقل الجنود المسلمين الهاربين ، وحصن المجاهدين المطَاردين ..!"))
((قال الدكتور شوقي أبو خليل :"أبرز ما في حياة جرجي أنه أولاً : صَنَعَت شخصيّته المدارس التبشيرية في لبنان . ثانيًا : رجل استخبارات بريطانية" وقال : إنه "أظهر شعوبيةً وحقدًا على العرب، فلقد حقَّر جرجي ـ في ذهنه فقط ـ أمتنا وأظهر مساوئها ، بل ما ترك سيئة إلاّ وعزاها لأمتنا ، وابتزّ منها كل مكرُمة ، لقد جعل جرجي العربَ غرضًا لسهامه .. يرميهم بكل نقيصة وعيب وشر"
وقال :"روايات جرجي زيدان تعمَّدَ فيها التخريب والكذب لأجل تحقير العرب عن سوء قصد لا عن جهل .. تعمّدَ التحريف وتعمّدَ الدسّ والتشويه ، وتعمّدَ فساد الاستنباط مع الطعن المدروس! .. لعمالته الأجنبيّة وتعصّبه الديني الذي جعله ينظر إلى تاريخنا العربي الإسلامي وآداب اللغة العربية بعين السخط والحقد")).انتهى
ومن شدّة حقد جرجي زيدان على الإسلام والمسلمين أنه لم يترك أحدًا من أعلامهم إلاّ وتناوله بالتشهير والتشويه والطعن ، فبدأ برسول الإسلام سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ثمّ بالصحابة والخلفاء والفاتحين .. 
لقد نذر حياته الخسيسة لتشويه الإسلام ورجاله ، وذلك حتى يصرف غير المسلمين عن التفكير بالإسلام والدخول فيه ، وليزرع البغضاء في قلوبهم تجاه المسلمين ، وما أظنّه كان يحلم أن يأتي يوم تصبح فيه كتبه وكلماته مرجعًا لبعض المسلمين!! 
وإليكم بعض أقواله الساقطة ؛ 
· ((قال عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : "إن سطوته انتشرت في جزيرة العرب ، ويسمى أتباعه المسلمين .... وهو لم يدع قافلة تمر بالمدينة إلاّ غزاها وفرّق أسلابها وأموالها بين رجاله"!!
· ووصف الإمام علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بأنه "تشغله فتاة تورّدت وجنتاها وذبلت عيناها ، وتكسّرت أهدابها ، واسترسل شعرها الأسود على ظهرها وصدرها"!!
· ومحمد بن أبي بكر ومروان بن الحكم يتنافسان على حب فتاة مسيحية .
· والصحابي ابن الحواري عبد الله بن الزبير "ملحد"!!!
· وسُكينة بنت الحسين "أمرت أشعب ، وكان مضحكاً لها ،أن يقعد على بيض حتى يفقس ، وقعد أيامًا ثم فقس البيض وملأت فراريجه الدار ، فسمتها بنات أشعب"!!
· وأما السيدة نائلة زوجة عثمان رضي الله عنهما ، فيصفها جرجي قبّحه الله وصفًا أخجل أن أنقله [انظر عذراء قريش ص32]
· وعبد الرحمن الغافقي "له خباء من النساء ، وفي خبائه عشرات من النساء ، وهو هائم بحب إحدى الفتيات ، وله قهرمانة تشرف على خباء نسائه .. وهي ذات نفوذ تولي وتعزل من تشاء"!!
· ويقول عن الخليفة المعتصم :"إنه أنشأ كعبة في سامرا ليحوّل المسلمين عن كعبة مكّة ويذهب بما بقي للعرب من مصادر الرزق حتى يميت عرب الحجاز لأنهم يرتزقون من الحُجّاج ، فأنشأ كعبة في سامرّا ليغني المسلمين عن الحجاز ، ولكنه ليس أول من فعل ذلك من الخلفاء أو الأمراء ، فقد حاول ذلك الحَجَّاج والمنصور ولم يُفلحا"!!
يتابع الدكتور مازن المبارك قائلاً : وكأني بجرجي .. يظن أن الحج إلى الكعبة صادر بمرسوم أو أمر من الخليفة! وأن الخليفة يستطيع أن يبني كعبةً حيث يشاء ، وأن يأمر المسلمين بالحج إليها ، وأن المسلمين يطيعون فيستغنون عن كعبة بيت الله الحرام في مكّة!!
والجدير بالذكر أن التاريخ يقول عن الخليفة المنصور الذي يتهمه جرجي بمحاولة بناء الكعبة أنه مات محرماً في طريقه إلى الحج على بعد أميال من مكّة.
وما لنا نعدد الأسماء؟ ولم لا ننظر إلى ما قاله عن العرب والمسلمين كافّة؟
· يقول جرجي "لم يبق أحدٌ يحاربنا إلاّ ثلاثة : العرب والمغاربة والأتراك ؛ والعربيّ بمنزلة الكلب (هكذا!) اطرح له كسرة واضرب رأسه ، والمغاربة أكلة راس ، والأتراك ما هي إلاّ ساعة حتى تنفد سهامهم ، ثم تجول الخيول عليهم فتأتي على آخرهم ، ويعود الدين إلى ما لم يزل عليه أيام العجم" [انظر (عروس فرغانة) ص168]
· وفي مجال الصراع بين العرب وخصومهم يقول "إن السِّخال لا تقوى على النطاح ، والبغال لا صبر لها على لقاء الأُسْد"!!
· ويقول :"إنّ ما عند كسرى من ذهب وحجارة كريمة ذهبَ كلّه غنيمة للمسلمين ، وهم يومئذ أهل بادية ، حفاة عراة ، لا يفرّقون بين الكافور والملح ، ولا بين الجوهر والحصى ..فاقتسموا الآنية ، وقطّعوا الأبسطة ، ومزّقوا الستائر . وكان نصرهم من آيات تغلب البداوة على الحضارة"!!)).انتهى

هذا غيضٌ من فيض نتن من آثار جرجي زيدان ذلك الكذاب الأشر والحاقد والمزوّر القذر.
وهو المرجع الذي يعتمد عليه المتهجّمون على الأمير!
ومرّ معنا آنفًا كيف اتّهم الكذّاب جرجي القائد صلاح الدين بالماسونية ، ومن قبله الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك! بل وعلماء المسلمين وفقهاءهم.
فالذي يفتري كل هذا الكذب والبهتان هل يصعب عليه أن يفتري على الأمير عبد القادر ويتهمه بالماسونية؟!
ثمّ إذا كانت الماسونية دخلت إلى سورية من أيام الوليد وصلاح الدين فلماذا يقول جرجي إن الأمير هو أول من أدخلها إلى سورية؟! الجواب : لأنّه كذّاب أشر في كلّ ما قاله وادَّعاه .
والعجيب من الأخ صاحب (فك الشفرة) أنّه لم يطلب من كل هؤلاء الكذّابين الحاقدين الصليبيين أي برهان أو بيّنة!! 

والحديث عن تفاصيل قصّة ادعاء الماسونية لانضمام الأمير إليهم سيأتيكم إن شاء الله 


في الحلقة القادمة.


وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


خلدون مكّي الحسني


للبحث صِلة إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو الحسين العاصمي

سلمت يمينك يا شيخ خلدون، وسدد الله قلمك..

----------


## أبو عبد الأعلى

بارك الله فيك و نفع بجهودكم .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أشكر الأخوين (أبو الحسين العاصمي) و(أبو عبد الأعلى) على دعائهما ولطفهما .
وكنتُ أرجأت نشر الحلقة الأخيرة بسبب الحرب العالمية الهمجية على المسلمين في غزّة ،
 أسأل الله تعالى أن يفرّج عن إخواننا في غزّة ويدفع عنهم عدوّهم ، ويثبت أقدام المجاهدين ويُفرغ عليهم صبرا ،
 وأن يمدّهم بملائكة من عنده ، وأن يسدد رميهم.
وأسأله تعالى وهو المنتقم الجبّار أن ينزل عذابه على جيش اليهود ويلقي في قلوبهم الرعب ويجعلهم يقتلون أنفسهم بأيديهم وأيدي المؤمنين ، ويردهم خزايا وخاسرين. آمين آمين آمين

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحلقة الخامسة عشرة 

إنّ الذين اتّهموا الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري بالماسونية ، لم يكن لديهم أي مستند صحيح! وإنما هي مجرّدُ تخرُّصات منشؤها إساءة الظن في فهم بعض الأحداث أو المواقف! ولقد مرَّ معنا سابقًا كيف استند بعضهم إلى حادثة 1860م ـ ومساهمة الأمير مع باقي أعيان دمشق في حماية المواطنين النصارى في دمشق من التقتيل ـ في جعلها دليلاً على ماسونية الأمير ، وقد بينتُ سقوط هذا التخرّص وبطلانه.
وكذلك استند بعضهم إلى الأوسمة والنياشين التي مُنحت للأمير ، وقد بيّنتُ قصّتها وبطلان هذا الافتراء . والبعض الآخر استند إلى كلام بعض الشخصيات الماسونية الحاقدةِ على الإسلام ورجاله، والمخرِّبَةِ لتاريخهم ، أمثال المدعو جرجي زيدان ، ومكاريوس! وقد بيّنتُ في الحلقة السابقة بطلان هذا المستند أيضًا. 
وفي الفيلم المُغرض الذي تعرضه قناة "العربية"([1]) من حين لآخر ـ وهو الذي اقتبس منه الأخ صاحب "فك الشيفرة" فيما يبدو بعض فقرات مقاله ـ وجَّه المُخَطِّطُ للفيلم سؤالاً إلى أستاذ فرنسي يُدعى "برونو إيتيان" وهو عضو في معهد فرنسة الجامعي ، عن علاقة الأمير بالماسونية؟
فأجابه الأستاذ الفرنسي قائلاً : ((إن الرسائل والإثباتات موجودة في الأرشيف الفرنسي.. ففي تلك الحقبة كان عبد القادر بحاجة إلى حلفاء في الغرب ، إذ كان يُفكر أنّ الغرب لديه التكنولوجيا ، والشرق لديه الروحانية . إذن كانت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية مع المسيو ديبوش أحد هذه العناصر الممكنة لهذا التبادل الذي يقوم على الحوار بين المسيحيين والمسلمين :هذه هي الماسونية)).انتهى بحروفه!
أرأيتم إلى هذا الخلط العجيب! الأستاذ الفرنسي عرّف الماسونية أنها تبادل بين الغرب والشرق ، الشرق الذي يملك الروحانيات (يعني التديّن) والغرب لديه التِّقَانة الصناعية ، فالذي ينقل التقانة من الغرب المسيحي إلى الشرق المسلم ، ويجادل المسيحيين بالتي هي أحسن يكون ماسونيًا برأي هذا الأستاذ!!
وبناءً على هذا التقرير الفريد يمكننا إلصاق صفة الماسونية بمعظم رجالات المسلمين في عصرنا هذا!
وكما يرى الجميع فهذه شبهة مردودة بداهةً ولا حاجة إلى التطويل في ردّها. 

والعجيب من الأخ محمد مبارك صاحب "فك الشفرة" أنه رضي بكلام هذا الفرنسي على نكارته ، ولم يأخذ بكلام السيد الفاتح الحسني ابن سعيد حفيد الأمير عبد القادر الذي عُرِض في نفس الفيلم قبل كلام الأستاذ الفرنسي! والسيد الفاتح قال بكل وضوح وصراحة : ((أنّ والده الأمير سعيد كان ماسونيًا، ولكن جدّه الأمير عبد القادر لم يكن ماسونيًا قط ولديه إثباتات على ذلك!)).

كل هذه الشبهات ـ وغيرها مما سآتي عليه في هذه الحلقة ـ روّج لها بعض الكتّاب والصحفيين المشغولين بالشأن الماسوني إلى حدٍّ زائد! وعنهم وعن أمثالهم من الغربيين اقتبس واعتمد بعض الإخوة طلاب العلم ظنًا منهم أنّ ما كتبه هؤلاء صحيح أو ثابت! (كما جرى مع الأخ محمد المبارك صاحب "فك الشيفرة") ، ولكن القارئ لتلك الكتب والمقالات يدرك بوضوح أنها غير علمية ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليها أو وصفها بالمراجع! وهي أشبه ما تكون بالأسلوب الصحفي غير المسؤول! يعني جمع أوراق وقصاصات وكلام من هنا وكلام من هناك ، وتفاصيل كثيرة لا أساس لها ، ثم دمج الجميع في سياق تسيطر عليه أفكار سابقة وأوهام مطبِقَة ، وذلك إمّا رغبة في سَبْقٍ صحفي بخبر مدهش ، أو لمرض نفسي مُزْمِن . كما نسمع اليوم مثلاً: 
1ـ نهر الفرات موجود في الجزيرة العربية وليس في الشام!
2ـ النبيّ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لم يُهاجر!!
3ـ كلمة "النساء" في اللغة العربية تعني "الرجال"!!
4ـ القائد التركماني أورخان بن عثمان بن أرطغرل بن سليمان شاه بن قيا ألب ، عربي قرشي ومن المدينة!!
5ـ الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك استعمل الماسون لبناء المسجد الأقصى!!
6ـ القائد صلاح الدين الأيوبي ماسوني!! 
ومن أمثال هذه الأخبار العجيبة السخيفة المخالفة للبدهيات.

في حين أنّ القارئ لكتب العِلْميين المحققين أهل التخصص ، يجد الفارق الكبير بينها وبين تلك الكتب الصحفيّة . وأضرب لكم مثالاً على ما أقول بعرضِ مقطعٍ من كلام الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري المتخصص في الشؤون اليهودية وتوابعها ، وذلك نقلاً من موسوعته الضخمة((موسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية)) :ففي المجلد الخامس: الباب الحادي عشر: العبادات الجديدة ؛تحت عنوان: الماسونية : تاريخ وعقائد،
يقول الأستاذ المسيري : ((ولكن الماسونية البريطانية لم تكن الماسونية الوحيدة التي انتشرت في المستعمرات، إذ إن الصراع الإمبريالي على العالم انعكس من خلال صراع بين الحركات والمحافل الماسونية، فكان كل محفل ماسوني يخدم مصلحة بلد ويمثله، تمامًا كما حدث صراع بين المبشرين البروتستانت والمبشرين الكاثوليك الذين كانوا يمثلون مصالح بلادهم. ويبدو أن بعض الشخصيات المهمة في العالم العربي أرادت أن تستفيد من هذا الصراع، وخصوصًا أن أعضاء هذه المحافل كانوا من الأجانب ذوي الحقوق والامتيازات الخاصة المقصورة عليهم. فكان الدعاة المحليون ينخرطون في هذه المحافل بغية توظيفها في خدمة أهدافهم، وحتى يتمتعوا بالمزايا الممنوحة لهم. وكان من بين هؤلاء الشيخ جمال الدين الأفغاني والشيخ محمد عبده والأمير عبد القادر الجزائري. ولعل هذه الشخصيات الدينية والوطنية حذت حذو ماتزيني وغاريبالدي وغيرهما ممن حاولوا الاستفادة من أية أطر تنظيمية قائمة. ولنا أن نلاحظ أن الأفغاني قد اكتشف حقيقة الماسونية في وقت مبكر، وتَوصَّل إلى الأسس العلمانية التي يقوم عليها خطابها الديني، ومِنْ ثَمَّ ناهض هذه الأفكار في كتابه الرد على الدهريين. أما عبد القادر الجزائري فلا توجد تفاصيل حول علاقته بالماسونية!! وإن كان قد حاول إيجاد أطر تنظيمية وتأسيسية لحركته مع الاستفادة من أسلوب التنظيمات الماسونية)).انته  [موسوعة اليهود 5/385]{وليت الإخوة المهتمين بالموضوع يرجعون إلى بحث الماسونية في موسوعة المسيري فإنه بحث عميق ومفيد. أقول هذا بعد أن قرأت عشرة مراجع في موضوع الماسونية كان آخرها موسوعة المسيري ، فوجدت أنّه قد أحاط بالقضيّة وهضمها واستطاع عرضها على الوجه الصحيح إن شاء الله}
القارئ يرى بوضوح أنّ الدكتور المسيري مستوعبٌ للمسألة من جميع أطرافها ، ويضع الأشياء في نصابها. وهو يُحسن التعامل مع المعطيات ، فعندما وقف أمام مسألة انضمام الأفغاني إلى الماسونية أثبتها لأنّه استطاع أن يتيقَّنَ هذه المعلومةَ من معطيات علمية وتحقيق فيها ، ثم بعد ذلك عالج حقيقة هذا الانضمام ودوافعه ، وبعد ذلك نبّه على معارضة الأفغاني للأفكار العلمانية التي يقوم عليها الخطاب الديني الماسوني. في حين نجد الدكتور المسيري عندما وقف أمام مسألة انضمام الأمير عبد القادر إلى الماسونية لم يجزم بثبوتها وإنما أوْرَدَها على صورة خبر يحتاج إلى دليل وعبّر عن ذلك بقوله : ((أما عبد القادر الجزائري فلا توجد تفاصيل حول علاقته بالماسونية!!))

أليس عجيبًا أن إنسانًا مثل الدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري ـ صاحب الموسوعة الكبيرة التي استغرق في تأليفها ووضعها عدة عقود من الزمن واستند فيها إلى كمٍّ هائل من المراجع والوثائق وهو الخبير في الشؤون الصهيونية ـ لم يجد أي تفاصيل عن علاقة الأمير بالماسونية ، في حين نجد أن بعض الكتاب والصحفيين وهواة الكتابة في الإنترنت يسردون عشرات التفاصيل عن هذه العلاقة؟! والدكتور المسيري رحمه الله، توفّي من قريب سنة 2008م ، فهو مُطَّلِعٌ على الكتب والمقالات التي صدرت في هذا الخصوص ، ولو أنّه رأى أنّ المعلومات التي فيها تصلح للنظر لَنَظَرَ فيها ، ولكنه كما هو ظاهر لم يرها ترقى لِيُنْظَر فيها أصلاً! وأظن أنّ الإخوة القرّاء الذين تابعوا معنا هذه الحلقات يشاركون الأستاذ المسيري رأيه ، لأنه صار من الواضح أن المعلومات التي أوردها أصحاب تلك الكتب مصدرها واحد، وهو مصدر ساقط الاعتبار. وإذا كان الدكتور المسيري قد اقتصر على بيان عدم وجود تفاصيل حول علاقة الأمير بالماسونية ، فأنا في هذه الحلقات أظن أنني أوضحت بجلاء تهافت جميع الشبه المتعلقة بذلك والتي عدَّها البعض ـ ويا للأسف ـ تفاصيل يُعتمد عليها! وسأتابع معكم إن شاء الله بيان سقوط باقي الشبه فيما يأتي.
فاليوم نحن أمام شبهة جديدة اعتمد عليها بعضهم في اتهامهم الأمير عبد القادر بالماسونية ؛ إنها الرسالة التي بَعَثَتْ بها (الجمعية الفرانماسونية بفرنسة) إلى الأمير عبد القادر تشكره فيها على موقفه المشرّف من أحداث 1860م. وإليكم نصّها: ((إلى الأمير الأجلّ عبد القادر في دمشق ، اعلم أيّها الأمير أنّ العالم المتمدِّن قد كلَّل هامَتَكم الشريفة المقدسة بإكليل الشرف والافتخار ونحن نقدّم إليكم فرحنا بكونكم تَسَمَّيْتُم : مِنَ المحكومِ لهم بحسن السيرة مِنْ أيّ فرقة كانوا أو دين ، الذين أظهروا أنفسهم بكمال الإنسانية ، وأنتَ أظهرتَ نفسك إنسانًا قبل الكل ، ولم تسمع إلاّ إلى إلهامات ربّانية في قلبك أمَرَتك بمقاومة نار مشتعلة من الهيجان البربري والتعصب الجاهلي ؛ نعم إنّك النائب الوحيد للأمّة القوية العربية، التي أوربا مديونة لها بقسم عظيم من تمدنها وعلومها التي استنارت بها، ولقد أثبتَّ بأعمالك وبكريم شيمك أنّ هذا الجنس لم ينحطَّ اعتبارُه السابق ، وهو وإن كان الآن في سِنَةٍ من النوم فسَيَستيقظ للأعمال العظيمة باستدعاء نفسٍ قويّة نظير نفسِكَ . وانظر فرانسا التي كانت خصيمتك فإنها الآن عَرَفَت كيف تعتبرك وتبتهل بك ، وما ذلك إلاّ لكونك أعطيت للتمدّن حقّه ؛ أيها الأمير لك المجد والشكر تكرارًا ، فالإله الذي نسجد له جميعًا والذي عرشه داخل قلوبنا وقلوب كافّة الكرماء يُتمم عمله بكم في الخير ، أفلا يُنْظَر إلى العناية الإلهية، بعد تقلبات عديدة كيف أتت بكم إلى تلك البلاد لأجل تبديد ظلمات الجهل وإطفاء نار التعصب الجاهلي ، وإنقاذ تعيسيْ الحظ من يد الجهلة . واعلم أيها الأمير الأجلّ أننا واثقون بأن تقبلوا منا هذه الرسالة وإن كانت لا قيمة لها. حرر في باريس 2/10/1860م)).انتهى[انظر (تحفة الزائر) 2/101]

هذه الرسالة لم تكن مكتومة أو سريّة ، ولم يُخفها أحد من أسرة الأمير ، وأول من نشَرَها هو محمد باشا ابن الأمير عبد القادر في كتابه المذكور.
وكما يرى القارئ فمضمون الرسالة عبارة عن شكر وثناء وإعجاب أبدته هذه الجمعيّة لشخص الأمير ، وكيف لا تفعل ذلك وهي الجمعيّة التي تروّج لنفسها بأنها المعنيّة بحقوق الإنسان والأخوة الإنسانية والنجدة!! وليس في الرسالة أي شيء يشير إلى كون الأمير من أعضاء تلك الجمعية أو المنتسبين إليها ، بل ليس فيها ما يدل على أنّ الأمير كان يعرف تلك الجمعية أصلاً! وإن أسلوب الخطاب فيها هو أوضح دليل على أنّ الأمير لا صِلَة له بهذه الجمعيّة. 
فهل مجرَّدُ وصول رسالة من جمعيّةٍ ما إلى أي شخصيّة مشهورة ، يُعدُّ دليلاً على صِلَة تلك الشخصية بتلك الجمعية؟ الجواب : طبعًا لا! 
ولكي أزيد الموضوع وضوحًا أقول : تحدثتُ في حلقات مضت ، عن موقف الأمير عبد القادر من الأحداث التي جرت سنة 1860م في دمشق (فتنة النصارى) ، وكيف تلقى الأمير بعدها رسائل الشكر والتقدير والأوسمة من الخليفة والسلطان العثماني ، وكذلك من ملوك وقياصرة أوربة.
لم يكن هؤلاء وحدهم الذين أرسلوا إلى الأمير رسائل الشكر والتقدير ، وإنما شاركهم في ذلك الكثير من الأدباء والعلماء والوجهاء العرب ، المسلمين والمسيحيين ، الذين نظموا القصائد والمدائح وأهدوها إلى الأمير ، وألّفوا الكتب التي تدوّن وقائع تلك الحادثة وأهدوها إليه أيضًا ، وكذلك شاركت في ذلك بعض الجمعيات الخاصة والأهلية ، ومنها ما هو أوربي أو أمريكي ؛ فأرسلت إلى الأمير رسائل تشيد بمواقفه وأخلاقه وشرفه .
أذكر منها : 
1ـ (جمعية عمل الخير وإعانة المصابين في البرّ والبحر) . وهذا نصُّ ما بعثت به إليه : ((إنّ جمعية المصابين المؤلّفة من أعيان الأمصار ووجوه المدن الشهيرة في فرنسة ، قد اتّفقت كلمتها على أن يكون الأمير عبد القادر رئيسَ شرفٍ لها ، وإنما فعلتْ هذا لتؤكد له عظيم اعتبارها لجنابه الشريف، وجزيل تشكراتها الفائقة لما أبداه من أعمال الخير الجسيمة في سورية سنة ستين وثمانمئة ، وبناءً على ذلك بعثت إليه هذا الرَّقيم كالشاهد على عقدها لِمَا اتّفقت عليه ، وذلك في باريس آخر يونيو (حزيران) سنة إحدى وستين)).انتهى [تحفة الزائر 2/111ـ112]
2ـ (الجمعية الشرقية) . وكانت الجمعية الأمريكية الشهيرة بالشرقية القائمة بتأليف تاريخ العالم ، سبقت (جمعية عمل الخير) إلى مثل ما فعلته ، وأرسلت إلى الأمير نسخةً من تقريرها؛ وصُورَتُه : ((بناءً على تقرير الجمعية الأميركانية الشرقية ، وعلى قرار المجلس قد أعلنت بتعيين الأمير السيد عبد القادر بن محيي الدين ، عضوَ شرفٍ لها تتشرف بذِكْرِه ، وبعثت إليه بهذه النسخة المطابقة للأصل إعلانًا بما قررته في باريس في الثاني عشر من (تموز) سنة ستين وثمانمئة وألف)).انتهى [تحفة الزائر 2/112]
ونلاحظ في خطاب هاتين الجمعيّتين أنّ أعضاءها قاموا بتسمية الأمير رئيسَ شرفٍ للجمعية الأولى، وعضوَ شرفٍ للثانية!! في حين أنّ خطاب الجمعية الماسونية ليس فيه شيء من ذلك!!
فلو أراد أحدُ هواة توجيه التُّهم أنْ يختلق تُهمة ويُلصقها بالأمير ، لكانت تلك التهمة هي انتساب الأمير إلى جمعية إعانة المصابين أو الجمعية الشرقية! لأنّه سيجد في نص رسالتيهما ما يُلبّس به على الجهلة من الناس! بخلاف رسالة الجمعية الماسونية التي لن يجد فيها العبارات التي تساعده على إلصاق تلك التهمة! ولكن العجيب أنّ الذي حصل هو العكس!!
ومع ذلك أقول : إنه حتى في نص الرسالتين الموجّهتين إلى الأمير من جمعية إعانة المصابين والجمعية الشرقية ، ليس هناك ما يدلّ على انتساب الأمير إليهما البتّة! وكل ما في الأمر أن أعضاء الجمعيّتين عيّنوه عضوَ شرفٍ فيهما من تلقاء أنفسهم ودون أي طلبٍ منه ، ولا شأن له هو في ذلك لا من قريب ولا من بعيد! وهذه جمعيات خيريّة وهي تشكره على صنيعه فلم يكن هناك أي ضرورة لرفض تصرفاتها تجاهه ، بل لو حدث شيء من ذلك لكان في غير مصلحة المسلمين! 

ونعود إلى ذكر الذين أرسلوا إلى الأمير رسائل الشكر والثناء: 
3ـ (جمعية حماية بني الوطن) ، وفي أيّام زيارته إلى مدينة "لوندرا" في بريطانيا ـ وذلك بعد زيارته لفرنسة سنة 1865م مُرْسَلاً من قِبَل السلطان للقاء نابليون الثالث ليطلب منه التوسط لدى قيصر روسيا لإطلاق سراح زعيم الجهاد الشيشاني ، الشيخ شامل الداغستاني ـ قدَّمَتْ إليه هذه الجمعية تحريرًا صوْرَتُه : ((إلى سمو الأمير عبد القادر أما بعد : فنحن الواضعون اسمنا في هذا التحرير عمدة جمعية حماية بني الوطن قد سررنا وابتهجنا عندما سمعنا بوصولك إلى عاصمتنا لأننا نحب شخصك ونحترمه نظرًا لِمَا نعرفه من حسن أخلاقك ، وصفاء طويّتك لسائر عباد الله ، ولا يخفى أنّ مبادئ هذه الجمعية التي نحن مرتبطون بها ، توجب علينا أن نحبّ ونحترم أبناء الشَّرَف ، وتلزمنا بمراعاة مصالحهم ؛ وقد رجَحَ ميلنا لنحوك لأنك مملوء بالشفقة والرحمة على عباده تعالى ، وبرهان ذلك ما أبديته مع ألوف من مسيحيي دمشق حين التجؤوا إليك ، فإنّك آويتهم وبالغت في الإحسان إليهم مع أنهم ليسوا من أبناء دينك! فنحن الآن بالنيابة عن نصارى هذه العاصمة نؤدي لك الشكر والثناء الجميل حيث أنك جبرت المنكسرين، ثم نخبرك أننا قد تمثّلنا بين يدي إمبراطور فرنسة وأدَّينا له ما يليق بعظمته من الشكر على إحسانه إلى سكّان الجزائر ، ونفرح الآن بكوننا نخاطبك أيها السيد المحترم ونسأل الله تعالى أن يديمك رحمةً للمساكين زمنًا طويلاً)).انتهى [تحفة الزائر 2/160]
4ـ جريدة (مندابلوسنمري) الفرنسية ، التي نشرت في عددها الصادر في 4/8/1860م تحت عنوان : "عبد القادر أمير (مْعسكر) سابقًا" ما نصّه : ((إنّ حوادث سورية المحزنة قد أظهرت للوجود اسمًا كان محجوبًا بغياهب الغربة ، وهو ذاك الاسم الذي طالما كررته ألْسِنَة الأمّة الفرنسوية بالرَّجفة والاضطراب ؛ هو ذلك الاسم المرسوم بأحرف دمويّة من شاطئ نهر (شْلف) إلى رمال الصحراء في الجزائر . وقد أبدت له قناصل الدول ونصارى دمشق الشكران الجميل في سورية ، وبذلك انكشف عن مزاياه الحجاب الذي كان ساترًا لها ، وغدونا جميعًا نتبارك باسم عبد القادر ؛ وهو الذي اقتحم الأخطار لأجل أولئك المساكين من أيدي سافكي الدماء ثمّ جمعهم في قصره وأفاض عليهم من سجال كرمه وبرّه ، وقام فرسان المغاربة الأمناء بمساعدته أحسنَ قيام فبذلوا وسعهم في انقاذ المسيحيين وحمايتهم من اعتداء سفهاء الشام والدروز ، هو ذلك الرَّجل الذي كان يلوح على وجهه أمارات الثبات ، وعلامات الحزم والفطنة ، مما يدل على شرفه واتّصال نسبه بالرسول! هو ذلك الرَّجل الذي أقام في منفاه سنين ولم يتغيّر عمّا كان عليه من المحافظة على الأوامر الشرعيّة!، وأداء الحقوق الثابتة للإنسانية ، هو ذلك الرجل الذي كان عدوًا لدولة فرنسة وأقام مدّة سبع عشرة سنة ينادي بالجهاد فيها ؛ ثمّ إنّ ما نَسَبَه إليه أعداؤه من الأفعال غير اللائقة كقتل الأسرى والحنث في اليمين إلى غير ذلك مما نسبوه إليه ، ويأباه طبعُه الكريم ، قد كذّبه تحريرُه الشهير الذي بعثه إلى لويس فليب ملك فرنسة الدّال على كرم أخلاقه ولطف جانبه...... وغاية الأمر فإنّ مزايا الأمير وأخلاقه الكريمة كانت دليلاً على شرف نفسه وتقدّمه في الجزائر كما هو الآن في سورية ، وبرهانًا قويًا على طهارة قلبه وإرادته الخير إلى سائر عباد الله ....الخ)).انتهى [انظر (تحفة الزائر) 2/112ـ113]
5ـ ونشرت جريدة فرنسية أخرى مقالاً فيه : ((الأمير عبد القادر هو ذلك الرجل الباسل الذي أبدى أمورًا وأعمالاً لم يكن أحدٌ يتصورها ولذلك كانت جديرة بأن تدوّن في أجمل تواريخ العالم ، وآخر ما نقول إنّ عدونا القديم في الجزائر قد جعله الله الآن سببًا لإنقاذ المسيحيين في الشام)).انتهى[تحفة الزائر 2/114]
6ـ ليس هذا فحسب ، ((ففي مدّة إقامة الأمير في الحجاز سنة1280هـ = 1864م ، توفّي ملك اليونان وانعقد مجلس نواب الأمة اليونانية في أثينا للنظر فيمن يولونه عليهم ملكًا ، فكتبوا اسم الأمير في المنتخبين لذلك ، ونادى كثيرٌ منهم باسمه ،
7ـ وكذلك أهل إسبانيا قد انتخبوه في جملة من انتخبوهم للمُلك عليهم حين وقوع الفتنة بينهم قبل أن يتولى ملكهم المتوفى أخيرًا. فتشكّر الأمير للأُمّتين على اعتبارهما لمقامه بما دلَّ على ما تكنّه صدورهم من احترامه وإعظامه)).انتهى [6و7 من تحفة الزائر 2/145](يذكرني هذا بما حدث في أيامنا هذه عندما طلب بعض النواب الإسلاميين في الأردن من (هوغو شافيز) رئيس فنزويلة أن يكون رئيسًا للجامعة العربية أو رئيسًا لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي! وما ذلك إلاّ بسبب موقفه الشجاع والرجولي عندما طرد السفير الإسرائيلي من فنزويلة وقطع علاقات بلاده مع إسرائيل فور وقوع الهجوم اليهودي الهمجي على غزّة 1430هـ /2009م ، وزيادة على ذلك خطب عدة خُطَب هاجم فيها النظام الإسرائيلي ووبَّخه) 
8ـ وكذلك كان معظم الشعب الفرنسي يحترم الأمير عبد القادر ويجلّه ، وقد تجلّى ذلك بداية في الاحتفالات التي أقاموها بمناسبة إطلاق سراحه من السجن ، وازدحام الناس بشدة في شوارع المدن الفرنسية التي كان يمرّ بها في طريقه من سجنه في "أمبواز" إلى العاصمة "باريس" ، وليس لتلك الحشود همٌّ إلاّ النظر إلى الأمير ومحاولة مصافحته أو إلقاء التحيّة عليه . وحتى بعد سفر الأمير من فرنسة متّجهًا إلى "بروسة" في تركيّا وبقائه فيها ثلاث سنوات ثمّ انتقاله إلى دمشق وبقائه فيها تسع سنوات، عاد الأمير فزار فرنسة ، بعد اثني عشر عامًا ، وذلك خلال رحلته السياسية المشهورة التي بدأها بزيارة الخليفة العثماني في الآستانة ؛ والتي كان من جملة أغراضها التوسط والشفاعة في أعيان دمشق الذين حكمت عليهم السلطات العثمانية بالنفي إلى "قبرص" و"روديس" إثر حادثة (فتنة النصارى) سنة1860م التي فصّلت الحديث عنها سابقًا ، وقد قَبِل الخليفة شفاعة الأمير وسرّح المنفيين وأعادهم إلى أوطانهم؛ ثم طلب الأمير من الخليفة التوسط لإطلاق سراح الشيخ شامل الداغستاني ، فأخبره الخليفة أنه مستعدّ لكفالته واستقباله في أراضي الدولة العثمانية ، ثم أرسَلَه إلى فرنسة ليُقابل الإمبراطور لويس نابليون ، ويطلب منه التوسط لدى قيصر روسيا لإطلاق سراح الشيخ شامل ؛ ((وعند وصول الأمير إلى مدينة "مرسيلية" استقبله حاكمها بالاحترام واهتزّت البلد بأهلها لقدومه ، فإذا خرج من محلّ نزوله تبعته زُمَرُ الأهالي ينظرون إليه احتفالاً به واحتفاءً ، وكانت جماعات كثيرة تجتمع في ساحة الدار النازل فيها ، ويصرخون : "فليعش الأمير عبد القادر". وكذلك الحال في مدينة ليون وباريس.
واستنفرت الجرائد والمجلاّت للحديث عن الأمير وعن لطفه وكماله وافتخار بلادهم بزيارته)).انتهى [انظر (تحفة الزائر) 2/157ـ158]

9ـ واحتفل الشعب الأمريكي بتسمية إحدى مدنه في ولاية (Iowa) باسم الأمير عبد القادر (وذلك بعد وفاته).وهذا الاسم باقٍ إلى اليوم.

إذن الشعوب الغربية كانت تحترم الأمير وتُكن له التقدير والإعجاب ، 
والسبب الأوّل: هو موقفه الشجاع في الدفاع عن بلده وهو شاب عمره خمس وعشرون عامًا ، وإقامته للإمارة الإسلامية التي وقفت في وجه الاعتداء الفرنسي مدّة خمسة عشر عامًا ،
والسبب الثاني: هو ثباته على مواقفه وثوابته الدينية مدّة سجنه خمس سنوات ، على الرغم من التضييق عليه وصعوبة السجن وفقدانه لبعض أبنائه وأقاربه وأحبابه فيه. 
والسبب الثالث: حزمُه في الدفاع عن دين الإسلام ورفضه لجميع المغريات والعروض الفرنسية التي تريد منه البقاء في فرنسة بصفة مواطن فرنسي! 
والسبب الرابع: موقفه في الدفاع عن المواطنين النصارى العزّل في بلاد الشام عندما اعتدى عليهم الدروز وبعض أشقياء الشام . والغرب المسيحي كان يظن ويُوهَمُ أنّ جهاد الأمير وحربه على فرنسة إنما هو بسبب الحقد على المسيحيين ، فلمّا شاهدوا الأمير يبذل وسعه في مساعدة المسيحيين المنكوبين في الشام ، أدركوا أنه لا يضمر الكراهية أو الحقد للديانة المسيحية أو لمعتنقيها . وأنه ليس بالسفاح أو محب سفك الدماء ، وإنما هو رجلٌ منضبط بأوامر دينه الإسلامي، الذي يأمره بجهاد المعتدين ، وبالوفاء بذمّة الكتابيين النّازلين تحت الحكم الإسلامي!

والسؤال الموجه إلى الذين استندوا إلى رسالة الشكر الموجهة للأمير من الجمعية الفرانماسونية هو : هل سمعتم عن رجلٍ وُجِّهت إليه مثل كل تلك الرسائل والكتب والمقالات والأوسمة التي وُجِّهَت إلى الأمير عبد القادر؟!
وهل سمعتم عن رجلٍ يُرشَّح اسمُه ليكون رئيسًا لدولتين مثل اليونان وإسبانيا ، مع أنّه عربي ومسلم؟!
وهل سمعتم عن رجل عربي مسلم أحبّته شعوب الغرب فأطلقت اسمه على بعض مدنها ، وأعلنته رئيسَ شرفٍ لجمعيتها ، وهتفت باسمه؟!
وهل سمعتم عن رجل عربي مسلم قاتل دولةً مثل فرنسة ولم يبقَ فيها بيتٌ إلاّ وفيه فقيد أذهبته سيوفُ جنودِ ذلك الرجل ، ثم بعد ذلك تتعالى أصوات شعب تلك الدولة لإطلاق سراح ذلك الرجل ويتسابقون لمصافحته والتبرّك به؟! 
وهل سمعتم عن رجلٍ تستنفر جرائد وصُحف الدولة ، التي كان يقاتلها ويُحمِّلها الخسائر الكبيرة في أموالها وأبنائها ، للدفاع عنه والانتصار له ، ليس هذا فحسب بل تهاجم حكومَتَها ومواقفها المخزية الرامية إلى تشويه سمعة ذلك الرجل؟!
وهل سمعتم عن رجلٍ عربي مسلم تثني عليه المجتمعات الأوربيّة فتحمد له تمسّكه بشريعة الإسلام ، وقيامه بفريضة الجهاد ، وتُعلن له تشرّفها به لأنّه من ذريّة نبي الإسلام سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم؟؟([2])

إننا لم نسمع أن شيئًا مما سبق حدث لأحدٍ ـ من قرون سلفت إلى أيامنا هذه ـ إلاّ للأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، فهل يُعقل عندكم أن تكون كل تلك المزايا التي حصل عليها دليلاً على ماسونيّته؟!
ألا يوجد ماسوني آخر على وجه الأرض؟ إذن فلماذا لا يُكرّم ويُحتفى به مثل الأمير عبد القادر؟
لقد عرف تاريخنا المعاصر رجالاً كثيرين أعلنوا انضمامهم إلى الماسونية وقدّموا لها خدمات كبيرة ومع ذلك لا نجدهم حصلوا على شيء مما حصل عليه الأمير من التكريم والاحترام العالمي!
إنّ الأمر واضحٌ لكل عاقل ومنصف ؛ فإنّ ما جرى للأمير عبد القادر الجزائري لم يكن له أي صلة بأي جمعية خاصة أو سريّة ، ولم يكن له أي صلة بعقائد مشبوهة أو انتماءات.
إن الذي جرى له ذو صلةٍ بشخصيّته الفذّة ومواقفه الحميدة المشهودة ، بدءًا من قيامه بالجهاد وتأسيسه للدولة الجزائريّة الحديثة بجميع أركانها، وإنشائه للعلاقات الدبلوماسية مع دول العالم ، مع أنه لم يتلقَّ أي تعليم عالٍ في الجامعات الأوربيّة المتخصصة بتلك العلوم!!، مرورًا بكريم أخلاقه وحسن تعامله مع خصومه وأعدائه وترفّعه عن الأحقاد والأضغان ، وانتهاءً بدوره الكبير في إطفاء نار الفتنة في بلاد الشام ، ومساعيه في استرداد دار الحديث الأشرفية وترميمها على نفقته ، وروايته لكتب الصحيح (البخاري ومسلم) وغيرها ، وعنايته بأهل العلم في الشام وغيرها ، وخدماته الجليلة للدولة العثمانية وتوطيده لحكم الخلافة الإسلامية وردّ المعتدين عليها والرامين لتمزيقها ، وسعيه الحثيث لإطلاق سراح المجاهد الكبير الشيخ شامل الداغستاني ، ورعايته لإخوانه المجاهدين في الجزائر ومتابعة أخبارهم وتقديم العون لهم ، إلى غير ذلك من الخصال وجميل الفِعال..

الأمير عبد القادر شخصيّةٌ محسودة ولها خصوم وأعداء ، فهو الشاب الحديث السِّن الذي بويع أميرًا على قبائل الجزائر ، وكان هناك رجالٌ أكبر منه سنًّا ولهم في مجال الحكم والعسكرية سابقيّة ، فكَبُرَ عليهم أن ينزلوا تحت حكمه ويُبايعوه ، فانتصبوا له أعداءً ومخاصمين.
وكذلك هناك من أعلن الجهاد مثله ولكنه لم يستطع أن يصنع شيئًا مما صنعه هو ، ولم تكن له الآثار العظيمة كتلك التي تركها الأمير عبد القادر ، فثارت غيرته وامتلأ صدره غلاًّ وحسدًا على الأمير.
وفي بلاد الشام كان لحضور الأمير فيها أثرٌ كبير على بعض أعيانها ورجالاتها ، حيث انصرفت أنظار الناس عنهم ، واتّجهت نحو الأمير منذ الأيّام الأولى لوصوله ، وما هي إلاّ أيّام قليلة ويصبح الأمير ملجأً للمحتاجين والمنكوبين وأصحاب الحاجات ، ويقصده الولاة والعلماء للتوسط عند السلطان ، لِما له عنده من منزلة رفيعة. وهو الذي شفع في بعض الوجهاء المعادين له! الذين كان يريد (الصدر الأعظم) فؤاد باشا أن يعدمهم ، فخفف العقوبة إلى النفي ، وبعد ذلك شفع فيهم الأمير عند السلطان لكي يرجعهم إلى بلادهم.
فماذا كانت النتيجة؟ كانت النتيجة أنّ أصحاب تلك الشخصيات أو أبناءهم أو الموالين لهم أخذوا يحاولون تشويه صورة الأمير لكي يجمّلوا صورهم ويُنقذوا سُمعتهم!
فإذا ذُكِرَ الجهاد وتألّق الأمير في مجاله ؛ قال المتخاذلون عن الجهاد الذين لا يد لهم فيه ـ وبكل بلاهة وسفاهة ـ إنه صديق فرنسة وهي تُعينه!!
وإذا ذُكِرت الفتنة وتصدي الأمير لها وفقًا لأحكام الإسلام ؛ قال المتورّطون فيها والمخالفون لشريعة الإسلام إنّه ماسوني!!
وإذا ذُكِرَت النهضة العلمية والتبصرة الفكريّة والدروس الحديثيّة والتمسّك بالسنّة النبويّة ونبذ التقليد، قال المتحجّرون ، والمبتدعون ، إنّه فيلسوف وجودي وعلى قدم ابن عربي!!
وإذا ذُكِرَ التزامه بأحكام الشرع الإسلامي في حُسْن معاملته للأسرى ، ومحافظته على عهوده ، قال الغافلون عن أحكام الشرع وآدابه ، إنه مفتون بالحضارة الغربية!!
وإذا ذُكِرَت المواقف السياسية المتمسّكة بالمبادئ الإسلامية والمتحلّية ببعد النظر والحكمة والإخلاص، قال الفاقدون لهذه الصفات إنه يُنفذ المخططات الغربية!! (رمتني بدائها وانسلّت)
وإذا ذُكِرَ الكرم والسّخاء والبذل والعطاء واتّصاف الأمير بها ؛ قال المحتكرون والأَشِحّاء والقابضون إنّه يتلقى الأموال من فرنسة لأنه موظف عندها!!

وهذا حال كل ذي نعمة وقدر عظيم؛ يقول الله تعالى :{أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا آتَاهُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ فَقَدْ آتَيْنَآ آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُم مُّلْكًا عَظِيمًا}[النساء:54]

فإذا كان الحُسّاد يرمون خصومهم بالتهم والأباطيل ، فهل يُعقل أن يَقْبل الدارسون للتاريخ والرجال ، أو القرّاء من العرب والمسلمين هذه التهم ويُصدِّقوها دون دليل أو برهان؟!

والأمر ليس مقصورًا على الحسّاد والخصوم من العرب والمسلمين ، وإنما دخل فيه أيضًا الكتّاب الغربيون الذين وجدوا أنفسهم مضطرين للاعتراف بسمو شخصية الأمير عبد القادر ـ العربي المسلم ـ وبعظيم مآثره! ولكنهم حاولوا أن يصبغوا حديثهم عنه ومديحهم له بشيء من تراثهم المُتَهَرِّئ ومدنيّتهم الزائفة!
فها هو الكولونيل تشرشل عندما يتحدث عن التزام الأمير عبد القادر الديني وقيامه بشعائره وسعيه الدائم لمزيد من القُربات والطاعات ، بخلاف حكّام الغرب وقادته العسكريين الذين لا هَمَّ لهم إلاّ الطغيان والزهو بجرائمهم الحربية وإسرافهم في الملاهي والملذات والفحش وصحبة العاهرات!
يقول : ((وطالما اشرأبّت نفس عبد القادر إلى تحقيق أملٍ ورغبة ، وهي أن يكون قادرًا عاجلاً أو آجلاً، على إكمال واجباته الدينية بتتويجها بعملٍ آخر من أعمال العبادة . ففي عين المسلم الحقيقي ليس هناك رتبة دنيوية أو تقدير يمكن أن يُقارن بذلك مثل الميزة العالية التي يُطلق على صاحبها (مجاور النبي) ، ولكي يحقق المرء هذه الميزة يجب عليه أن يُقيم باستمرار في مكّة أو في المدينة مدّة سنتين ، أو على كل حال أن يبقى في الحرمين الشريفين حتى تتعاقب عليه حجّتان ويغادر الحجيج بعدهما الحرمين المذكورين.
وعندما سُئل ذات مرّة كيف يستطيع أن يفصل نفسه في مثل سِنِّه (55سنة) عن عائلته كل تلك المدة؟ أجاب :"حقيقةً إن عائلتي عزيزةٌ عليّ ، ولكنّ الله أعزُّ منها".
ويُتابع تشرشل:...ووصل إلى مكّة في الموعد المحدد.... وقد أمر له شريف مكّة بغرفتين في فِناء الحرم توضعان تحت تصرفه . وتهاطل عليه الزوّار ، وبعد عشرة أيّام أعلن أن مدة الاستقبال قد انتهت . وسأل أن يُترك على انفراد وفي عزلة هادئة . وخلال الاثني عشر شهرًا الثانية لم يُغادر حجرته إلاّ للذهاب إلى الجامع الكبير (كذا) . فكل وقته قد كرّسه للدراسات الدينية والتعبد والصلاة ، وكان حماس فكره الديني قد استثير بأشد أنواع إنكار الذات ، فلم يسمح لنفسه بسوى أربع ساعات من النوم ، ولم يوقف صومه خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة سوى مرة واحدة ، وحتى عندئذ فإنه كان لا يتناول سوى الخبز والزيتون ، وكان قد أَنهَك هذا التقشف القاسي الطويل قواه حتى ظهر على بدنه الحديدي.... (ثم تحدث كيف سافر إلى المدينة)... 
... وقد بقي عبد القادر في المدينة أربعة أشهر ، مستأنفًا العمل الذي كان قد مارسه بينما كان في مكّة قرب قبر النبيّ!([3]) ، وكان حارس الضريح النبوي يطلب منه دائمًا أن يفحص الأشياء الثمينة التي يحتوي عليها : نذور الماس والجواهر والأحجار الكريمة ، والذهب والفضة ، المرسلة من الملوك والأمراء ورجال الدين والأعيان من جميع أنحاء العالم الإسلامي . ولكن عبد القادر كان يرفض حتى النظر إلى هذه الأشياء. فقد كان ينظر إليها على أنها تبذيرٌ وبذخ لا فائدة منه وسوءُ تصَرُّفٍ مُذْنِب في الثروة التي كان يمكن استعمالها في أعمال الخير والمصلحة العامة... 
وعندما حان وقت رحيله..... ووصل مكّة .. في الوقت الذي يجب عليه أن يكون حاضرًا لأداء شعائر وفرائض عيد الأضحى!! للمرة الثانية. وبذلك يكون قد حقق وعده وغرضه فالتفت الآن عائدًا نحو أهله ، وفي شهر يونيو سنة 1864 وصلَ إلى مدينة الإسكندريّة.
لقد نجح عبد القادر في تحقيق أعلى المراتب الدينية التي تعتبر أساسية وجليلة ، بعد عملٍ شاق وإنكارٍ طويل للذات . ومن جهة أخرى أصبح يحمل شعار جمعيّة تقوم على مبدأ الأخوّة العالميّة. إن الجمعيّة الماسونية في الإسكندرية قد سارعت للترحيب بالعضو الجديد الشهير . فقد دعا المحفل الماسوني ، المعروف بمحفل الأهرام ، للاجتماع خصيصًا لهذه المناسبة ، عشيّة الثامن عشر من يونيو. وأدخل عبد القادر في هذا النظام الصوفي الغامض. وقد أضيف إلى ميزة (مجاور النبي) ميزة (ماسوني حر ومقبول) ، وهي العبارة العرفية المستعملة في هذا المقام)).انتهى مختصرًا من[حياة الأمير عبد القادر ص291ـ294]

إذن تحدث تشرشل عن تديّن الأمير عبد القادر من قيامه بالحج والمجاورة في الحرمين والخلوة للتعبد والتقرب إلى الله . في حين أنّ تشرشل نفسه ـ وهو من كبار الضباط البريطانيين ومن النبلاء ـ وكثير من الحكام والملوك وكبار الضباط الأوربيين لم يكن لهم نشاط أو اهتمام ديني ، وإنما كانوا ينخرطون في سلك الماسون ويتبجّحون بعناوين عريضة ودعايات فارغة ، فما الحل حتى يتساوى الطرفان؟ لقد زعم تشرشل أن الأمير انضمّ ـ كسائر ملوك وحكام أوربة ـ إلى الماسونية . ثمّ أطلق على الماسونية وصفًا عجيبًا فقال : "هذا النظام الصوفي الغامض"!! 
إذن على رأي تشرشل الماسونية طريقة صوفية يتبعها الأوربيون فلا مانع من انضمام الأمير العربي المسلم إليها! ومتى كان هذا الانضمام؟ لقد كان في رحلة العودة من الديار المقدسة من الحرمين الشريفين بعد مجاورة دامت أكثر من سنة!! أليس هذا من الأخبار الفجّة والمستهجنة والتي لا يمكن تصديقها إلاّ بدليل قاطع وبرهان ساطع.
ضمن أسطر قليلة نجد تناقضًا عجيبًا ، ففي البداية عرّف تشرشل الماسونية فقال:"جمعيّة تقوم على مبدأ الأخوّة العالميّة" ، وبعد سطرين وصفها فقال:"هذا النظام الصوفي الغامض" . ومرَّ معنا في الحلقة (14) تناقض الماسون أنفسهم في تعريف الماسونية ، ومرَّ معنا أيضًا تضارب مزاعمهم في تاريخ انضمام الأمير إليهم، وتبيّن لنا سقوط جميع دعاويهم ومزاعمهم! فيمكنكم الرجوع إلى تلك الحلقة لمراجعة الموضوع.
إنّ تشرشل قال في مقدمة كتابه أن المعلومات التي يوردها عن الأمير مصدرها اللقاءات التي جرت بينهما طيلة الخمسة أشهر التي تردد فيها تشرشل إلى الأمير في دمشق. وذَكَرَ لنا أنّه غادر دمشق في مطلع سنة 1860م!(قبل حادثة النصارى) إذن الأحداث التي جرت للأمير بعد ذلك التاريخ لم يكن تشرشل يُعاينها من قريب ، فضلاً عن تلقي تفاصيلها من الأمير . فمن أين إذن حصل تشرشل على هذه المعلومات؟ ولماذا لم يذكر مراجعه أو أدلّته على ما يقول؟
لقد اكتفى بالقول في مقدمته : ((ولم يكن يخطر على بالي وأنا أغادر دمشق في ربيع سنة 1860 أنّ فصلاً آخر كان يوشك أن يُضاف إلى تاريخه الغريب الكثير الوقائع ، أو أنّ نجمه المجيد الذي كان يبدو أنه سيظل ساطعًا إلى الأبد ، كان مقدّرًا له قريبًا أن يظهر فجأة من جديد بعظمةٍ أخرى ثاقبة. أمّا عن سلوكه الباهر النموذجي خلال المذبحة المخيفة التي تعرّض لها مسيحيو دمشق ، وسط تواطئ السلطات التركية المخزية القاسية ، فقد حصلتُ على تفاصيل على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية والصحة من مشاهدي العِيان . هذه هي إذن مادتي ، ولم يبق لي إلاّ أن أنسقها وأصوغها ، وقد فعلتُ ذلك . وإنني أدعو قرّائي ، بكل هيبة وتواضع ، أن يصدروا حكمهم على العمل نفسه)).انتهى[حياة الأمير عبد القادر ص37]
ولأنّ تشرشل يدعونا لإصدار الحكم على عمله ، أقول : إن الباحثين استفادوا من كتاب تشرشل المعلومات التي ذكرها عن الأمير سماعًا منه ، وهي في معظمها متّفقة مع ما ذكره عنه المؤرّخون العرب والمسلمون. ولكنه لم يغب عن ذهنهم أنّه أثناء كتابتِه عن الأمير وثنائه عليه كان يدسّ بعض المعلومات الكاذبة ليروّج للسياسة البريطانية المعادية للخلافة العثمانية بشدّة ، وكتابه من أوّله إلى آخره طافحٌ بالعبارات الممتلئة بغضًا وكرهًا للأتراك العثمانيين ، بل إنه كان يفتري عليهم ويزوّر تاريخهم إلى درجة مفتضحة . كما نرى في النص السابق!
وإذا كان مصدر معلوماته الأخيرة عن الماسونية والأمير ،كما صرّح هو ،"بأنه من مشاهدي عيان"، فلماذا لم يسمّهم لنا؟ لعلّهم من الماسون أنفسهم! وهم دون أدنى شك مستعدون لافتراء مثل هذه المزاعم بعد أن صدّهم الأمير حين دعوه للانضمام إليهم ، وذلك كي لا يظهروا أمام العالم بصورة تُضعِفُ دعايتهم بأنهم جمعيّة الكبار والعظماء!! 
على كل حال يبقى هذا الخبر مرفوضًا من الناحية التوثيقية ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه ولا الركون إليه.
وإذا كان البعض يرى أن القَبول بكلام تشرشل أو جرجي زيدان لا بأس فيه! فأقول لهم إنّ القبول بكلام من هو أصدق منهم أولى وألزم. لقد روى السيد بدر الدين بن أحمد الحسني كلامًا يردّ مزاعم تشرشل وجرجي!
أقول : حدّثني ظافر بن أحمد مختار الحسني قال حدّثني جدّي بدر الدين بن أحمد الحسني قال سمعتُ عمّي الأمير عبد القادر يقول: ((عندما حضرت حفل افتتاح قناة السويس (سنة 1869م) أتاني بعض أعضاء الجمعية الماسونية يدعونني إلى الانضمام إليها ، فقلت لهم إلى أي شيء تدعون؟ قالوا ندعو إلى التضامن والتكافل فيما بيننا. فقال لهم الأمير : لا يجوز عندنا نحن المسلمين أن يتكافل البعض دون الكل. فانصرفوا)).انتهى
وبدر الدين هو ابن السيد أحمد شقيق الأمير الأصغر ، وهو أيضًا صهر الأمير زوجُ ابنته زهرة! وهو من المُعمَّرين عاش مئة سنة توفي في 1/12/1967م. وسأعرض شهادات أخرى لاحقًا.

وبعد انتشار إشاعة انضمام الأمير إلى الماسونية عَقِيْبَ وفاة الأمير ، وتداولها من قبل بعض الصحف والجرائد المشبوهة (وبخاصة تلك التي كان يصدرها جرجي زيدان وأمثاله) ، قامت بعض الجرائد والصحف المصرية واللبنانية بتكذيبه والاعتراض عليه ، ومن الأدلة التي كانت تلك الصحف تعتمد عليها في تكذيب هذا الخبر هو قولهم : "إن الماسون يزعمون أن الأمير استقبل عضوًا في محفل الأهرام الماسوني بتاريخ 18/6/1864م!!! الموافق 14/1/1281هـ في الإسكندرية. ومع العلم أن الأمير في هذا التاريخ كان لم يزل في الحجاز، وهو لم يصل إلى الإسكندرية إلاّ بعد 14/5/1865م!! الموافق 19/12/1281هـ ؛ ووصل إلى دمشق بتاريخ 19/1/1282هـ الموافق 13/6/1865م!!!!".انتهى[كنتُ نقلت هذه المعلومات من صحيفة لبنانية وأخرى مصرية. ورجعت إلى بعض الكتب التي أرّخت للأمير عبد القادر فوجدت أنّ التواريخ المذكورة في تلك الصحيفة موافقة لما ذكرته تلك الكتب ، وهي (تحفة الزائر 2/145) لمحمد باشا ، و(حلية البشر 2/899) لعبد الرزاق البيطار ، و(الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ص26) لنزار أباظة].
والعجيب أنّ بعض المشتغلين بتلخيص كتب التراجم والتواريخ ، وهو الأستاذ نزار أباظة ، وضع كتابًا بعنوان (الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري العالمُ المجاهد) وقد جمعه من عدة مصادر أهمها (تحفة الزائر) و(حلية البشر) و(حياة الأمير) لتشرشل وكتاب جواد المرابط (التصوف والأمير عبد القادر)؛ وعندما تحدث فيه عن رحلة الحج وعودة الأمير منها ومروره بالإسكندرية أوردَ هذه المعلومة فقال: ((وفي الإسكندرية عرضَ عليه الماسونيون الدخول في جمعيّتهم(1) ثم توجّه إلى دمشق فوصلها في 19 المحرّم سنة 1282هـ = 13/6/1865م)).انتهى[الأمير عبد القادر ص26] 
هذا كل ما قاله في هذا الخصوص ولم يزد عليه كلمة واحدة ، واكتفى بوضع حاشية في أسفل الصفحة قال فيها:{(1) انظر مجلة الثقافة 269، ومجلة الحقائق مج2،ح2، ص2 ،78}.انتهى
وترك القارئ يفهم من عبارته وحاشيته ما يشاء! والذي يتبادر إلى ذهن القارئ أنّ هذه المجلاّت التي ذكرها في الحاشية تثبت الخبر الذي أورده في المتن ، ثم يقرر القارئ من تلقاء نفسه : أقَبِلَ الأمير العرض أم لا!
راجعتُ مجلّة "الحقائق" لصاحبها السيد عبد القادر الإسكندراني، فوجدتُ أمرًا عجبا!!
أتدرون ماذا وجدت؟ لقد وجدت على الغلاف الخارجي للعدد المذكور نفسه إشارة إلى مقال في داخله ص77 بعنوان : (الأمير عبد القادر والجمعية الماسونية ـ وفيه تبرئة الأمير رحمه الله مما نُسِبَ إليه من دخوله في هذه الجمعيّة المجهولة الحقيقة والشروط) بقلم حفيد الأمير محمد سعيد الجزائري!
وإليكم نص المقال: 

الأمير عبد القادر 

والجمعية الماسونية 
((في سنة ست وثمانين(1286هـ = 1869م) دُعيَ الأمير عبد القادر مع من دعي من ملوك أوربا ليحضر احتفال فتح ترعة السويس ، وبينما كان عائدًا لسورية عن طريق الإسكندرية اغتنمت الجمعيّة الماسونيّة فرصة وجوده في ذلك القطر فأوفدت إليه هيئة من أعضائها لتعرض عليه المبادئ الماسونية ، وعندما ذَكَرَ الوفدُ المشار إليه فضائلَ الماسون وخدمتها في الإنسانية ، شكرها الأمير على عملها الذي ادَّعته شأنَ كلِّ رجل يدّعي له شخصٌ أنه يخدم الإنسانية ويسعى في سبيل خير البشر فيستحسن أعماله ويشكر مقاصده. فاتخذ بعض المنتمين للجمعية ذلك الاجتماع ذريعةً حسنة لِنِسبة دخول الأمير في جمعيّتهم ، وبدؤوا يترجمون سيرته ويشكرون عظيم خدماته في الإنسانية. بيد أنّ هذا الاجتماع وتلك الدعوى لا تثبت ولا تحقق دخول الأمير في الجمعيّة الماسونية ، لأنّ هذه الحجة ضعيفة تحتاج إلى أدلّة مؤدية ؛ ومن المعلوم أن لجمعية الماسون نظامًا كما لسائر باقي الجمعيات، تطبّق أعمالها بموجبه ، ومن جملة مواد نظام جمعيّة الماسون أنه لا بد لكل شخص يريد الدخول إلى هذه الجمعية أن يطلب الانخراط بها بموجب استدعاء يلتمس منها قبوله فإذا تمَّ له ذلك واستحسنت الجمعيّة إدخاله ، تكلّفه بوضع إمضائه في سجل أعمالها وعليه أن يكتب أنه دخل بإرادته واختياره ؛ هذا ما يدّعيه أيضًا بعض أفراد الجمعيّة الذين ينسبون دخول الأمير في هذه الجمعية بمجرّد القول! وحيث أنّ وجودَ مثل هذه المواثيق المادية هي أعظم دليل وأقوى برهان بيد كل من يريد أن يُثبت حجته ، فإنني أطالب كل من يدَّعي من أفراد هذه الجمعيّة انتظامَ الأمير بها ، بإبراز هذه الوثائق الراهنة مطبوعةً نُسَخُها على الحجر؛ وما من أحدٍ يجهل خطَّ الأمير وإمضاءه ؛ هذا ما نطالب به من يفترون على الأمير والجمعيّة معًا الكذب والبهتان. وأمّا نحن فإننا نقول إنّ الأمير عبد القادر الذي اشتهر بالتُقى وبصلابة الدِّين سيما وأنّه كان يُقيم الحدود الشرعيّة في هذه البلاد السوريّة كما أقامها في وطنه ، لا يُخالف الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبويّة ويدخل في جمعيّة سريّة لا يعلم حقيقتها إلاّ من انخرط بين جماعتها . وإننا بصرف النظر عن كون مبادئ هذه الجمعيّة حسنة أم سيّئة ، فالشرع لا يسمح للمسلم أن يدخل بها قبل معرفته حقائقها ، وقد قال الله تعالى {يا أيّها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم}الآية ، وقوله جلَّ شأنه {لا تجدُ قومًا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يُوادُّون مَنْ حادَّ الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم}الآية.
وقال رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام (ليس منّا من عمل بسنّة غيرنا) رواه ابن عبّاس ، وقال (ليس منا من تشبّه بغيرنا) رواه ابن عمرو رضي الله عنه ، وأمثال هذه الآيات الكريمة والأحاديث النبوية كثيرة سيما وأنّ الجمعيّة الماسونية وأصلها (فران ماسون) أي البنائين مأخوذة عن الأمم الغربية والملل الأجنبيّة ؛ ولا جرم أنّ جمعية مبدؤها خدمة الإنسانية وخطتها تعميم الأخوة والمساواة والحرية لا ترضى بأن يفتري بعضُ أفرادِها عليها الكذب قصدَ إغراء بعض الناس بنسبة دخول زيد وعمرو بها!
وخلاصة القول إن الجمعية التي هي على يقين من طهارة وجدانها لا تحتاج لترغيب لأنها ترتقي بسنّة طبيعيّة ؛ وعليه فإنّا نحذّر كل من يتشدَّقون بنسبة انتظام الأمير بسلك الجمعيّة الماسونية أن يرجِعوا عن غِيّهم أو أن يأتوا لنا ببرهان من البراهين الآنفة {قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين}.
ابن الأمير
محمد سعيد)).انتهى


([1]) أظن أنه لم يعد خافيًا اليوم ميلُ وانحيازُ هذه القناة إلى الجهات المعادية للإسلام والمسلمين!! ـ بعد حرب اليهود على المسلمين في غزّة والموقف المخزي لقناة "العربية" من أحداث تلك الحرب على وجه الخصوص. 


([2]) ملاحظة : يتّخذ بعض الناس ـ في مجتمعاتنا العربية الإسلامية ـ من المديح أو الثناء الصادر من جهة الغرب اليهودي النصراني أو العلماني تجاه شخصيّة عربية مسلمة ، وسيلة لاتهام تلك الشخصية! بصرف النظر عن طبيعة تلك الشخصية ، وهذا فعلٌ غير صائب ، لأنّ بعض كتّاب وعلماء الغرب المنصفين قد يُثني ويمدح رجال الإسلام إذا رأى فيهم فضائل ومحاسن ومزايا لا مجال لنكرانها . وأوضح مثال على ذلك هو كتاب (المئة الأوائل) فإنّ كاتبه اليهودي الأمريكي "د. مايكل هارت" جعل الشخصيّة الأولى في العالم هي شخصية نبيّ الإسلام سيدنا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.


[3] ـ وهنا نلاحظ بوضوح جهل هذا الكاتب (تشرشل) بحقائق شهيرة وهي أنّ قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة وليس في مكّة!! ولذلك من الخطأ الاعتماد على كل ما يذكره الكتّاب الغربيون عن الإسلام ورجاله!

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

فسبحان الله العظيم ، الأستاذ أباظة أحال إلى مرجع فيه نصٌّ قاطع كتَبَه حفيد الأمير عبد القادر ، ينفي فيه بشدّة وتَحَدٍّ دعوى انتساب الأمير إلى الجمعيّة الماسونية ، وهذا المقال نُشِرَ بتاريخ رمضان 1329هـ أي بعد وفاة الأمير بتسع وعشرين سنة!!وقبل مئة سنة من يومنا هذا!!! 
لقد تحدّاهم الأمير سعيد أن يبرزوا شيئًا من الأدلّة المادية ولكنّهم لم يفعلوا!
إذن عندما ادّعى بعض الماسون انضمام الأمير إلى جمعيتهم لكي يرغّبوا الآخرين بالانضمام إليها، في الوقت الذي لم تكن فيه الماسونية تُهمةً ، تصدى لهم حفيد الأمير ونفى مزاعمهم ، ونشرت المجلات هذا النفي في حينها. وانتهت القضيّة ، فلماذا نجد اليوم ـ وبعد مئة سنة من ذلك النفي ـ بعض الناس يعيدون الحديث في القضية بعدما انكشفت الماسونية وصارت تهمة؟! 

وأرجو أن تلاحظوا معي التباين والاضطراب في قضيّة اجتماع الماسون بالأمير وعرضهم عليه الانضمام إليهم. فتارة يقولون إن ذلك حدث قبل 1860 ، وتارة يقولون إنه حدث سنة 1864 ، وتارة يقولون إنه حدث سنة 1869 ؛ وفي مقال الأمير سعيد أثبتَ أنّ ذلك حدث سنة 1869!! وكذلك الأمر فيما نقله السيد بدر الدين عن عمّه الأمير!
ومحلُّ تعجّبي من فعل الأستاذ أباظة أنّه أورد خبر لقاء الماسون بالأمير في متن كتابه ولم يُعلّق عليه بشيء مع أنه مطلعٌ على مقال الأمير سعيد . فما فائدة إيراد مثل هذا الخبر دون بيان قبول الأمير الانضمام أو لا؟! 
على كل حال المهم أنه ظهر للجميع تهافت شبهات المروّجين لقصة انضمام الأمير إلى الماسونية .

ـ وبعد المقال الذي كتبه الأمير سعيد متحديًا فيه الذين يدّعون انتساب الأمير إلى الماسونية ، خمدت أصوات أولئك الأشخاص .
طبعًا الشعوب العربية المسلمة بعلمائها وعامّتها لم تكن تلتفت إلى تلك الدعاوى فسُمْعَةُ الأمير عبد القادر عندهم من أصفى ما يكون لا يُعكّر صفوها تشويش المشوّشين!

ولكن بعد نكبة العرب والمسلمين سنة 1948م بسلخ جزء كبير من فلسطين عن جسم الأمّة ، وبعد نكستهم سنة 1967م وخسارة ما تبقى من أرض فلسطين، وبعد توالي الهزائم وانحطاط الأمّة وضياع كرامتها ، بدأت تظهر في طائفة من أبنائها أعراضٌ لمرض نفسي خطير ، مرض يسبب لصاحبه الشلل ، إنه مرض الانهزام النفسي الكُلّي ، وبعد استحكام الشعور بالهزيمة عند المصاب بهذا المرض يلجأ إلى إيجاد الأعذار التي سيتّكئ عليها ، وبعد تراكم عدد كبير من تلك الأعذار عند أولئك المصابين تكوّنت لديهم نظرية صارت تُعرف فيما بعد بنظريّة المؤامرة! وأيّ مؤامرة؟ إنها بزعمهم مؤامرةٌ أحْكَمَ نسج خيوطها وحياكتها حكماءُ صهيون، وتقوم على تنفيذها الحكومة الخفيّة أو الجمعيّة الماسونيّة ، فكلّ ما يجري في العالم إنما هو بتدبيرهم وإرادتهم!!(زعموا) لأنّ كل رؤساء العالم ماسون وكل موظفي هيئة الأمم ماسون ، وكل من يعارضهم يكون مصيره الهلاك ، لأنّ الماسون يعرفون كل شيء ويهيمنون على كل شيء!
سبحان الله! لقد صار الماسون وحكماء صهيون عند أولئك الناس كأنّهم آلهة يشركونهم مع الله! والعياذ بالله.
وبدأت هذه النظرية تأخذ مكانها في كتابات بعض المعتقدين بها أو المروّجين لها ، ثمّ تكاثرت مقالاتهم وصارت تغزو الصحف والجرائد اليومية ، وكَثُرَ الحديث عن هذه المؤامرة ورجالاتها والمنخرطون في سلكها ، أو الذين استُخْدِموا لتمرير خططها ، وبدأت التُّهم تُلقى جزافًا ولا رقيب ولا حسيب! 
وساهمت بعض الجهات في تغذية هذا التوجّه وتدعيمه ، لأنها ستستفيد من رواج هذا الفكر واستقراره . وصحيح أنّ بعض الصحفيين يكتب عن الماسون وعمالتهم ، من باب تأثّره بنظرية المؤامرة وبرتوكولات حكماء صهيون. إلاّ أنَّ البعض الآخر كان يكتب من باب استغلال تلك النظرية! والسبب أنّ البعض سيستفيد من هذا الأمر في درء الشبهات عن نفسه وتحييد خصومه ، وصرف الأنظار عنهم ، وإقناع الناس بالواقع المرير!([1])
ومما ساعد أصحاب هذا التوجّه على ترويج نظريتهم ، أنّ بعض رجالات العرب والمسلمين انتسبوا إلى الجمعيّة الماسونية في وقت مضى ـ قبل تلك النكبات والنكسات ـ وأعلنوا انتسابهم إليها، وذلك لأنّه لم يكن هناك شيء ظاهر يبعث على الريبة فيها ، بل على العكس كان يُنظر إلى تلك الجمعيّة على أنّها أمرٌ حسن ، فهي تُنادي بالقيم الإنسانيّة وتدعو إلى مساعدة الآخرين وإلى النهوض بالأمم والرقي بها . هكذا كانت تروِّج لنفسها . وقد انضمَّ إليها في السابق أشخاص لا يُشك في نزاهتهم وصدق نيّاتهم ، وهذا جعل المنتسبين الجدد يشعرون بالارتياح.
ولكن بعد مدّة من انتسابهم أحسّوا أنّ وراء تلك الجمعيّة أغراضًا خبيثة مخفيّة لا يُمكن أن يرضوا بها، وأدركوا أنّ تلك الجمعية ستستفيد من انضمامهم إليها لتمرير شيء من أغراضها ، فما كان منهم إلاّ أن انسحبوا منها وانقطعوا عنها. بل أخذوا يحذِّرون منها ، ويكتبون لفضحها.

ولعلّ كتابات الدكتور عبد الجليل التميمي عن الأمير عبد القادر والماسونية ، كانت المصدر الثاني للصحفيين والمفتونين بالشأن الماسوني ، بعد كتابات جرجي زيدان وشاهين مكاريوس!!
وعبد الجليل التميمي كان ينقل أشياء عن بعض الكتّاب الغربيين ولكنه يصبغها فيما بعد بنظرته السوداوية للأشخاص! ومرَّ معنا في حلقات سبقت اعتماد التميمي على رسائل مزوّرة ـ سمحت السلطات الفرنسية له ولغيره بالاطلاع عليها وتصويرها!! ـ في الطعن بالأمير وموقفه من الحركات الانتفاضية في الجزائر بعد خروجه منها . وبيّنتُ وقتها التزوير المفتضح لتلك الوثائق ، وكذلك جهل الدكتور التميمي بالوثائق الحقيقية التي تُثبت عكس ما ادّعاه.
وبعد ذلك اعتمد عبد الجليل التميمي على كلام ووثائق "زافيني ياكونو" في دعم نظريته القائلة بانضمام الأمير إلى الماسونية! والوثائق المزعومة هي ثلاث رسائل موجّهة إلى الماسون وُضِعَ في نهايتها اسم الأمير عبد القادر وختمه!!وزعموا أنها بخط الأمير!! [بحث التميمي هو :الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري في السنوات الأولى من إقامته بدمشق]
وكتابات التميمي بهذا الخصوص غير علمية وغير موثّقة وهي تعكس رأيه ونظرته ونفسيّته وقد ضمّنها مواقفه القَبْلِيَّة من الأشخاص والأحداث! وعن التميمي نقل الصحفيون وهواة الماسونية تلك الرسائل واستنتاجات التميمي وزافيني منها!!
وأقول : لو كان التميمي والناقلون عنه في كتبهم يتحرّون الحقيقة لأمكنهم بمجرّد إلقاء نظرة سريعة عليها أن يقطعوا بأن تلك الرسائل ليست بخط الأمير حتمًا ، ولو قرؤوها وقرؤوا ما فيها من ألفاظ عامّية وإملاء لا يصدر إلاّ عن شخص أعجمي حديث عهد بتعلّم العربية ؛ لأيقنوا أنها ليست للأمير الذي يحفظ كتاب الله تعالى ، ويروي حديث رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وينظم الشعر وكتاباته مشهورة ومعلومة!
وقد صدرت دراسات علميّة تُبيّن زيف وبطلان هذه الرسائل. ومن أهم تلك الدراسات والوثائق تقرير الخبرة الفنيّة الذي أعدَّه الخبير المحلّف الأستاذ هشام الغراوي بتاريخ (21/جمادى الأولى/1420هـ = 1/9/1999م) الخاص بدراسة إحدى تلك الرسائل وهي الرسالة الموجهة إلى محفل هنري الرابع ، ظهرت في زمن متأخر، مضمونها شكر وثناء على جمعية المحفل وعلى أغراضها ودعاء لها ولأعضاء المحفل ، وكاتب الرسالة يقول إنه مندرجٌ معهم في الأخوية المحبوبة! 
وقد تناولها الأستاذ الغراوي بالدراسة الفنية وكانت النتيجة أنها مزوّرة بكل وضوح!
يقول الأستاذ هشام الغراوي ؛ الخبير المحلّف بشؤون الوثائق : ((الوثيقة 4 تَبيَّنَ بالدراسة الفنية الكاملة عليها أنها مزوّرة أيضًا بكل وضوح في أسطرِها التسعة وختمِها وإمضائِها:
فالنصُّ خالٍ من الحمد بالأعلى (خلافًا لعادة الأمير فيما عهدناه في رسائله الصحيحة)، وجاءت الكتابة بالخط "الرقعي/المشرقي" من العصر التركي ، وبعيدٌ كل البعد عن الخط المغربي للأمير بأدلة كثيرة جدًّا ظاهرة بالعين المجرّدة ولا تحتاج إلى تفصيل بعد الذي سبق لنا بيانه ، وعدد هذه الأدلة يتجاوز "التسعة" بكثير ، وفي مقدمتها التركيب الإنشائي المخالف تمامًا لأسلوب الأمير بكتاباته الصحيحة ، فضلاً عن عدم معقولية ما فيها من كلامٍ مرفوض لا يُصدّق صدوره عن الأمير من حيث الدعاء لرجال الماسونية بأن يبلّغهم الله أقصى مرادهم (الذي كان مجهولاً في ذلك العصر ، حينما لم تكن الماسونية قد انكشفت عالميًا على حقيقتها السرية الرهيبة) ؛ وهي مؤرّخة في 10آب (آغسطوس 1864 وتحمل خاتمًا جديدًا لم نرَ مثله في الوثائق الصحيحة (الثابتة على ختم واحد) .. وكأنّ الأمير رحمه الله كان يملأ جيوبه بمجموعة من الأختام .. ثم يتعمّد أن يختم كل وثيقة بخاتم خاص بها! .. ويمتاز الخاتم المنسوب للأمير بهذه الوثيقة (4) بأنه محاط بإطار شبه دائري ، وبمثابة (out line) منتظم لا نجد له مثيلاً بالأختام الأخرى المزوّرة .. ولا الصحيحة!.)).انتهى[من التقرير الفني ص7ـ8]

طبعًا هذا الكلام ينطبق على الرسالتين الأخريين. وبهذا يتبيّن سقوط هذه الشبهة وهذه التهمة.
(والأستاذ هشام الغراوي خبير في الخطوط والوثائق والمخطوطات ، وهو الخبير المحلّف بشؤون الوثائق لدى وزارة العدل السورية مدّة 28 سنة ، من 1952 إلى 1979م . ويقيم في "أنقرة" بتركية ، متفرّغًا للبحث العلمي بشأن المخطوطات والكتب العربية الأثرية ، وهو مرجعٌ لكثير من الباحثين يساعدهم في قراءة المخطوطات وفكّ المستعصي فيها).

والآن مع شبهة جديدة : فبعدما تهاوت وسقطت جميع الحجج التي ساقها متَّهمو الأمير بالماسونية، اضطروا إلى اللّجوء لأشياء أخرى ولو كانت بعيدة ، ولكن يمكن بتضافرها أن تخلق شكوكًا عند بعض الناس وتدعم حججهم الأولى!
قال الأخ محمد مبارك في (فك الشيفرة) : ((كما لجأ إليه فردينان ديليسبس للتوسط من أجل إقناع العثمانيين بمشروع قناة السويس ـ والذي جلب الاستعمار الانجليزي فيما بعد ـ ، و لذلك فقد كان الأمير عبدالقادر في طليعة المدعوين في الحفل الأسطوري الذي صنعه الخديوي إسماعيل في عام1869 م احتفالا بافتتاح القناة)).انتهى

أقول : ما هو مصدر هذا الكلام العجيب المخالف لما هو ثابت في المراجع الكبيرة التي تحدَّثت عن قصّة شق قناة السويس؟ 
إنّ في هذا الكلام عدّة مغالطات! أوّلها الزعم أنّ فردينان دوليسبس لجأ إلى الأمير عبد القادر لإقناع العثمانيين بمشروع القناة.
وهذا طبعًا غير صحيح البتّة ولا دليل عليه . والحقيقة أنّ دوليسبس لجأ إلى الأمير سعيد باشا ابن محمد علي باشا حاكم مصر. والقصّة هي أنّ محمد علي باشا كان على صلة بالدبلوماسي ماتيو دوليسبس المقيم في مصر ، وكان ابنه الشاب فردينان صديقًا للأمير سعيد ومعلّمًا له. ودوليسبس له قرابة من الإمبراطورة أوجيني ، وكان يعمل في القنصلية الفرنسية وكان أبوه من قبله قنصلاً في القاهرة، فكان دوليسبس وهو صبي يختلط ببيت محمد علي وعرف معظم الأمراء الذين حكموا مصر بعد ذلك، وكان الأمير محمد سعيد الذي صار بعد ذلك واليًا على مصر من خاصة أصدقاء دوليسبس. وسبب اختصاصه به أنّ محمد علي غضب عليه فنفاه إلى باريس فلمّا قصدها وجد بيت دوليسبس أهلاً وسهلاً ، فكان يصحب دوليسبس ويرافقه أينما ذهب.[ عن مجلة الهلال . ملخصًا عن مقالة للمستر كرابيتس القاضيالأمريكي في المحاكم المختلطة نشرها في مجلة "آسيا"]
وسبق أن عرض الفرنسيون مشروع القناة على محمد علي فلم يقبل به (خشية طغيان الماء على البلاد) ، وبعد سقوط حكم نابليون وعودة أسرة دوليسبس إلى فرنسة عانت الفقر والضعف . وعندما وصل الأمير سعيد باشا إلى سدّة الحكم وصار خديوي مصر ، أسرع فردينان دوليسبس وسافر إلى مصر والتقى بصاحبه القديم الأمير سعيد وعرض عليه مشروع شق قناة سويس ، فما كان من الخديوي سعيد إلاّ أن وقّع وثيقة امتياز حفر القناة لدوليسبس وذلك سنة 1854م! (الأمير عبد القادر كان في ذلك الوقت مقيمًا في تركية بعد سنة من إطلاق سراحه). وبعد ذلك بسنوات أقرَّ السلطان العثماني الامتيازَ الممنوح لدوليسبس. 
وبكلامٍ جامع يقول المؤرّخ الكبير محمود شاكر : ((وما إن تولّى ـ محمد سعيد ـ حتى عرضَ عليه صديقه المهندس الفرنسي فرديناند دولسبس مشروع قناة السويس فأعطاه امتياز ذلك ، ودولسبس ابن قنصل فرنسة في الإسكندريّة وصديق محمد سعيد منذ الطفولة ، غير أن هذا المشروع قد لقيَ معارضةً واسعة من قِبل الدولة العثمانية على اعتبار أن مصر ولاية منها ، وشجّع على ذلك الرفض الإنكليز الذين يخشون من النفوذ الفرنسي في مصر ، على حين تريد فرنسة بحصولها على هذا الامتياز أن يزداد نفوذها وتصبح المشرفة على طريق الهند . إلاّ أنّ نابليون الثالث إمبراطور فرنسة قد أيّد هذا المشروع بصورة تامّة ، ومشى وراءه بكل إمكاناته ، وحصل في النهاية على موافقة الخليفة)).انتهى[التاريخ الإسلامي 8/498]

والعجيب في كلام الأخ صاحب (فك الشفرة) أنّه جعل مشروع شق القناة تهمةً لأنّه كان سببًا في رأيه للغزو الإنكليزي!!
مع العلم أنّ سبب التدخل الأجنبي في شؤون الحكم بمصر ، والذي تلاه فيما بعد الغزو البريطاني ،لم يكن بسبب القناة وإنّما كان سببه تبذير وضخامة الإنفاق من الخزينة ، الذي مارسه الخديوي إسماعيل، وبدأ بالاستدانة من البنوك الغربية بفوائد ربوية فاحشة ، واضطر إلى بيع أسهم مصر من القناة فاشترتها إنكلترا ، وأصبح لها النفوذ القوي في مصر وازدادت الديون على مصر ، وبدأت الدول الأوربيّة تطالب بديونها ، فبدأ التدخل الإنكليزي بشؤون الحكم في مصر إلى أن انتهى بالغزو والاحتلال. [راجع تفاصيل الموضوع في التاريخ الإسلامي الجزء الثامن من ص500 إلى ص507].

وبفَرْض أنّ الأمير عبد القادر توسّط عند السلطان للقَبول بهذا المشروع ، فلماذا يرى البعض أن ذلك أمرٌ قبيح أو تهمة؟! 
مصر كانت ولاية عربية مسلمة يحكمها مسلمون تابعون للسلطان العثماني ، فما المانع من إقامة مشروع قناة سويس الذي سيحسّن أوضاع تلك البلاد ويدرّ عليها المال؟! وهل إذا طمع الأعداء فيها بسبب مزايا تلك القناة، يعني عدم صحّة الشروع بها؟! لقد غزت الجيوش الفرنسية مصر واحتلتها قبل شق تلك القناة ، ثم تحررت البلاد ورجعت إلى أهلها ، وبعد ذلك غزتها الجيوش البريطانية ، وعادت وتحررت ، ومن حينها إلى اليوم مصر تنعم بالوارد المالي الضخم الذي تدرّه عليها تلك القناة، وتتبوّأ مكانةً عالمية مميزة بسبب ذلك. 
على كل حال إن أوّل من تحقق على يديه شق قناة تصل بين البحر المتوسط والبحر الأحمر هو سنوسرت الثالث أحد فراعنة السلالة الثانية عشر (2000ـ1800 قبل الميلاد) ، ولمّا حكم ملك الفرس داريوس مصرَ سنة 510 قبل الميلاد أدخل على تلك القناة تحسينات كبيرة ، وفي سنة 285 قبل الميلاد أعاد حفر القناة كلها بطلميوس الثاني، وفي سنة 98 قبل الميلاد أعاد الرومان استعمال القناة بعد أن أُهملَت في أواخر عهد البطالسة.[الموسوعة العربية 11/364]
وأمّا في عهد المسلمين فتذكر الموسوعة العربية أنه : ((لمّا فتح العرب المسلمون مصر ، ووُلِّي عليها عمرو بن العاص (641ـ644م) ، خطر له أن يحفر قناة تصل مباشرة بين البحرين المتوسط والأحمر، وتشقّ السهل المنبسط القليل الارتفاع ، الممتد جنوبي "فرما" ، وهي مدينة كانت قائمة على مقربة من موقع بور سعيد الحالي . ولكن الخليفة عمر بن الخطّاب عارض هذا المشروع ، إذ جاء من يُنبّهه إلى أنّ شق البرزخ يُعرّض مصر كلها لطغيان مياه البحر الأحمر ، فأمر الخليفة بالاكتفاء بإعادة قناة الرومان القديمة ، لكي يتسنّى للسفن السفر إلى الحجاز واليمن والهند ، وبذلك أعاد العرب قناة الرومان إلى الملاحة من الفسطاط إلى القلزم ، في أقل من ستة أشهر (القلزم هو اللفظ العربي لاسم السويس القديم كليسما).
وقد سمّيت هذه القناة بقناة أمير المؤمنين ، واستُخدمت زهاء 150سنة ، لتنشيط التبادل التجاري بين البلاد العربية وأنحاء المعمورة كافة ، وخاصة لنقل الحجاج إلى بيت الله الحرام ، على أن الخليفة العبّاسي أبا جعفر المنصور أمر بردمها في نهاية القرن الثامن ، كيلا تستخدم في نقل المؤن إلى أهل المدينة الذين تمرّدوا على سلطته ، فتعطّلت بذلك الصلة مع البحرين مدة أحد عشر قرنًا.
وفي أثناء إقامة الفرنسيين في مصر ، إثر الحملة الفرنسية بقيادة نابليون بونابرت ، درس المهندسون الذين رافقوا الحملة العسكرية ، النيل والبحر الأحمر وبرزخ السويس ، وبحث علماء الآثار عن بقايا الأقنية القديمة. ولم يكن من السهل على "دوليسبس" إقناع المسؤولين بفكرة فتح القناة ، بسبب المخاوف القديمة من طغيان مياه البحر التي كانت تراود أفكار الناس . واستمر دوليسبس في بذل مساعيه مستفيدًا من صداقته للخديوي محمد سعيد ، الذي أصدر فرمانًا في تشرين الثاني من عام 1854 يُعطي امتياز فتح القناة إلى دوليسبس ، وصدَّق الباب العالي امتياز القناة في تشرين الثاني 1858 ، وكانت مدة الامتياز 99 سنة.
ومع العقبات الكثيرة التي واجهت هذا المشروع ، فقد أمكن تدشينها في تشرين الثاني من عام 1869، وحضر الحفلة عدد من ملوك أوربا ، ومنهم الإمبراطورة أوجين زوجة نابليون الثالث وامبراطور النمسا وأمير بروسيا {ألمانيا}.
وبقيت القناة التي تمر عبر أراضي مصر ، والتي حفرتها أَيْدٍ عربية ، ملكًا لشركة السويس العالمية ، ومركزها باريس إلى أن أممتها الحكومة المصرية في 26 تموز 1956 {يعني قبل نهاية الامتياز بـ 12سنة}، فغدت شركة مصرية (عربية) وطنية)).انتهى[الموسوعة العربية 11/365]

إذن هذه قصّة قناة سويس ؛ وألفت انتباه القارئ إلى أنّ بعض الكتّاب يذكرون في كتاباتهم أنّ دوليسبس صديقٌ للأمير عبد القادر! وهذا خطأ أيضًا ، ولعلّ السبب في ذلك أنهم أثناء قراءتهم لتاريخ مصر في عهد محمد علي وابنه الأمير سعيد ، يكثُرُ الحديث عن الأمير وصديقه دوليسبس! ثم يأتي الحديث عن قناة سويس وعن حضور الأمير عبد القادر. فينصرف ذهنهم إلى أنّ المقصود بصديق دوليسبس هو الأمير عبد القادر مع أنّ المقصود هو الأمير سعيد باشا كما هو ظاهر في جميع النقول التي سقتها.
والعجيب من أولئك الكتاب إطلاقهم هذا الوصف (صديق الأمير) على بعض الأشخاص! فهل كل من يراسله الأمير أو يتصل به لسبب أو لآخر يكون صديقًا له؟ وكلمة صديق يستعملها العرب لدلالة معيّنة بخلاف الدلالة التي يريدها الأوربيون!

ولمزيدٍ من البيان أقول : إنّ معرفة الأمير بدوليسبس كانت بعد قناة السويس ، فبعد افتتاح هذه القناة ونجاحها والثناء العالمي عليها ، تحمّست فرنسة لإنجاز مشروع "البحر الداخلي الإفريقي" الذي يشتمل على أجزاء كبيرة من الأراضي التونسية والجزائرية ، وذلك في عقد السبعينيات وأوائل الثمانينيات من القرن التاسع عشر ، ويقع حوض هذا البحر في المنطقة المحصورة بين خليج فابس على الساحل التونسي شرقًا ، وجبال أولاد نايل وهضبة ميزاب غربًا ، وجبال الأوراس والنمامشة وتبسّة والظهر التونسي شمالاً ، وجبال مطمامة والهقّار جنوبًا . ولكن سكّان تلك الأراضي ترددوا في قبول هذا المشروع وعارضوه ، لأنّ البحر المفتوح سيغمر قراهم وأراضيهم ، فلجأ أصحاب هذا المشروع ، وعلى رأسهم دوليسبس ، إلى الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري وتَرَجَّوْهُ أن يكاتب أهالي وسكّان تلك المناطق ليقنعهم بفائدة المشروع. وليس ذلك لأن دوليسبس والحكومة الفرنسية أصدقاء للأمير كما يزعم البعض! وإنما لما يعلمه هؤلاء من المكانة العظيمة والمنزلة الرفيعة التي للأمير عند شعبه في الجزائر ومدى تأثيره فيه ، على الرغم من كل الحواجز التي وضعتها واختلقتها فرنسة بين الأمير وشعبه!.
فلمّا اقتنع الأمير بجدوى هذا المشروع وما سيجلبه لبلاده من الخيرات الكثيرة في مستقبله المنظور ـ لأنّ الاحتلال الفرنسي لبلاده لن يدوم بل سيزول ـ كتبَ رسالة وأرسلها إلى الجزائريين يحثّهم فيها على تأييد هذا المشروع، وأوضح لهم الأهميّة التي ستنجم عن إنجاز هذا البحر ، ودعَمَ آراءه بآيات من القرآن الكريم ، وبأحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. 
ولكن عندما اطلع بعض الناس (من أصحاب فكر الاتهام والتشكيك في سلف الأمّة) بعد قرابة قرنٍ من وفاة الأمير على رأيه في المشروع أسرعوا وأطلقوا أحكامهم المنتقدة للأمير على موقفه هذا. 
وقد تأثّر بعض الباحثين بهذه الانتقادات وبما كانت تروّجه بعض الكتابات الفرنسية ، ولكنه سرعان ما استدرك الأمر وصدع بالحق.
وأقصد بهذا المؤرّخ الأستاذ الدكتور يحيى بو عزيز رحمه الله ، الذي تعرّض لموضوع البحر الداخلي بالدراسة والبحث في عدّة رسائل ومحاضرات ثمّ جمع مضمونها في كتابه (مع تاريخ الجزائر في الملتقيات الوطنية والدُّولية) ومنه نقلتُ الموضوع ؛ يقول الدكتور يحيى بو عزيز معلّقًا على مراسلة الأمير للجزائريين بخصوص المشروع : ((.. وراسلهم وذلك مما يدل على بعد نظره وتفهّمه ، وإدراكه للأهمية الاقتصادية لهذا المشروع الضخم ، رغم أنه كان بعيدًا عن الميدان ، وليس صاحب اختصاص في الموضوع. وقد نشرنا عن هذا الموضوع دراسة وثائقيّة بمجلّة الأصاله انتقدنا فيها موقف الأمير ، ثمّ لمَّا تعمّقنا في الموضوع بالبحث والدراسة اكتشفنا أنه على حق ، فصححنا ذلك في الملتقى الثالث عشر للفكر الإسلامي بـ "تامنراست" عندما تناولنا هذا الموضوع بالبحث والدراسة من جديد)).انتهى[(مع تاريخ الجزائر) ص235]
رحِم الله الأستاذ بو عزيز ؛ وهذا الموقف منه يدلّ على حرصه وتمسّكه بالحق ، وسرعة رجوعه عن الخطأ بمجرّد ما لاح له الحق. وهذا هو دأب المنصفين والمتّقين من علماء المسلمين.
وقد أَسِفَ الدكتور يحيى بو عزيز على عدم إنجاز مشروع البحر الداخلي وتمنّى لو يُعاد النظر فيه اليوم ، فقال: ((إن مشروع هذا البحر الداخلي الإفريقي ، عظيم الأهمية ، كثير الفوائد والمزايا ويا حبّذا لو يُعاد التفكير في إنجازه مرة أخرى بعد أن تحررت شعوب المنطقة من الاستعمار الأوربي . فتسعى كلٌّ من تونس والجزائر ولربما ليبية ، لدراسته من جديد وفقًا للتطورات العلمية والتقنية الحديثة . وتعمل على إنجازه بواسطة الخبرة الدولية ، ورؤوس أموال الدول البترولية العربية الغنية التي تملك أرصدة ضخمة في البنوك الأجنبيّة الأوربيّة ، والأمريكية ، ولربما اليابانية كذلك.
إن هذا البحر ، رغم ما سيغمره من أراضٍ وقرى عمرانية كثيرة ، ستكون له آثار ونتائج إيجابيّة على مستقبل الصحراء وسكانها في الآماد البعيدة . لأنه سيقضي على الجفاف الحاد والعزلة الشديدة والتخلّف الفظيع . ويسمح للأساطيل البحرية أن تصل إلى أعماق الصحراء لإفراغ وشحن حمولاتها المختلفة ، وإيصال مرافق الحضارة إلى السكان العزّل بسهولة ، وييسر الاتصال بين أعماق الصحراء والعالم الخارجي.
وإذا ما أنجز هذا البحر الداخلي ، فإنه سيضاف إلى قائمة المنجزات العملاقة للجزائر ، وجيرانها من بلدان الشمال الإفريقي ، وسيقضي على خرافة التفوق الأوربي كذلك ، ويفتح المجال على مصراعيه للرأسمالية العربية لتستثمر في مشاريع التنمية الاقتصادية العربية الإسلامية ، بدلاً من استثمارها في مشاريع الأغنياء المترفين في أوربا وأمريكا ولربما اليابان)).انتهى[(مع تاريخ الجزائر) ص88]

فرحمة الله على الدكتور يحيى بو عزيز ، ورحمة الله على الأمير عبد القادر!

أمّا الشبهة قبل الأخيرة التي أثارها بعض الناس حديثًا حول الأمير فهي حقًا من أعجب الشُّبَه!! 
ألا وهي النجمة السداسية الموجودة في شعار الختم الذي تُختم به بعض أوراق الأمير. وقد زعموا أنه ختم الأمير الخاص.
أقول : إنّ هذا الختم الذي يتحدّثون عنه ليس ختمًا خاصًّا بالأمير ، وإنما هو ختم الإمارة والدولة! وكانت الأوراق الرسمية (كالمعاهدات والمراسيم) تختم به في أعلاها ، وهو دائري الشكل مكتوب في محيطه البيت المشهور من قصيدة البردة للبوصيري : 
((ومن تكن برسول الله نصرَتُه *** إنْ تَلْقه الأُسْد في آجامها تجِمِ)) وفي وسط الختم يوجد نجمة سداسية مرسومة بخطوط متقاطعة كتب في كل رأس من رؤوسها المثلّثة، على التسلسل ((الله ، محمد، أبو بكر ، عمر ، عثمان ، عليّ)) ؛ وفي وسط النجمة يرتسم الشكل المسدس المشهور لخلية النحل وكُتِب في وسطه : ((الواثق بالقوي المتين ، ناصر الدين ، عبد القادر بن محيي الدين))

وقد نصّ المؤرخون على كون هذا الختم خاصًّا بالإمارة الجزائرية [انظر على سبيل المثال كتاب (المقاومة الجزائرية تحت لواء الأمير عبد القادر) لإسماعيل العربي ص221].
وهذا الختم صنع سنة 1832م يعني قبل قيام إسرائيل بـ (116) سنة!
واليهود لم يتخذوا النجمة السداسية شعاراً لهم إلاّ بعد تأسيسهم لدولتهم المسخ!
وأمّا الماسون قبل الكيان الصهيوني فكان في شعاراتهم النجمة الخماسية وما زالت!
فكان على مثيري هذه الشبهة أن يتّهموا كل مَنْ في شعاره أو ختمه أو علم بلاده أو نقوشه ورسومه نجمة خماسية أنه ماسوني! لأنّها شعار للماسونية منذ نشأتها إلى اليوم بخلاف السداسية. وطبعًا هذا ضربٌ من الجنون أيضًا!
يقول الدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري : ((من رموز الماسونية: المثلث، والفرجار، والمسطرة، والمقص، والرافعة، والنجمة الخماسية، والأرقام 3 و5 و7)).انتهى[موسوعة اليهود 5/380] ؛ ولم يذكر النجمة السداسية.
والنجمة السداسية هي شكل هندسي مشهور وكان يُعدُّ شعارًا لشمال إفريقية ، ويمكن للناظر أن يجده منقوشًا أو مرسومًا في الكثير من الأبنية القديمة الباقية في الجزائر أو المغرب أو تونس ومصر...
وكذلك يمكن أن يراه في الأبنية العثمانية الموجودة في شمال إفريقية أو في المشرق أو في تركية.
وعندنا هنا في دمشق نرى النجمة السداسية موجودة في معظم الأبنية العثمانية كالمساجد أو التكايا، وهي ظاهرة بوضوح ولونها أسود . هذا عدا النجمات السداسية المتشكلة من الرسوم والنقوش الهندسية المعروفة بـ (خط النقش العربي) والتي تظهر بوضوح في قطع الأثاث المصنوع من "الموزاييك" وكذلك في الجدران والأسقف الخشبية التي تزين بها الأبنية الفخمة .
وأكثر من ذلك: فإن كل أحد يستطيع أن يرى النجمة السداسية المفردة بكل وضوح على مآذن الجامع الأموي بدمشق ؛ والذي بناه الأمويون قبل ثلاثة عشر قرنًا!!
وإنّ بعض ملوك وسلاطين المغرب وعلمائه أيضًا ، اتّخذوا لأنفسهم أختامًا شخصيّة شعارها النجمة السداسية ، وهذا قبل عصر الأمير عبد القادر. والناظر في كتب التراجم المصوّرة يقف على بعض هذه الأختام والشعارات. وأضرب لكم مثالاً على ذلك ، الختمَ الخاص لسلطان المغرب سليمان بن محمد ويمكن رؤيته في موسوعة "الأعلام" للزركلي. وإليكم ترجمة هذا السلطان:
قال الزركلي: ((المولى سليمان (1180- 1238 هـ = 1766- 1822م) سليمان بن محمد بن عبد الله بن إسماعيل، أبو الربيع، الشريف العلوي: من سلاطين دولة الأشراف العلويين في مراكش.
بويع بفاس سنة 1206هـ ، بعد وفاة أخيه المولى يزيد. وامتنعت عليه مراكش، فزحف إليها سنة 1211هـ ، فبايعه أهلها.وأقام فيها مدة ثم استوبأها، فانتقل إلى مكناسة، وتوفي بمراكش.
كانت أيامه كلها أيام ثورات وفتن وحروب، انتهت باستقرار الملك له، في المغرب الأقصى.
وكان عاقلاً باسلاً، محبًا للعلم والعلماء، له آثار في عمران فاس وغيرها، قال الكتاني: كان من نوادر ملوك البيت العلوي في الاشتغال بالعلم وإيثار أهله بالاعتبار. له حواش وتعاليق على الموطأ والمواهب)).انتهى
وقال عبد الحيّ الكتاني في "فهرس الفهارس" مترجمًا له: (( الفقيه البياني النحرير الناسك، له حواش وتعاليق على الموطأ وشرحها للزرقاني والمواهب وغيرها، وحاشية عليّ الخرشي في مجلدين، حلاّه أبو التوفيق الدمنتي في فهرسته بـ "السلطان الجليل، العلامة النبيل، الشريف الأفضل، الحجة الأكمل".... وقال القاضي ابن الحاج في "الأشراف" : " كان لا يجالس إلا الفقهاء، ولا يبرم أمراً من أمور مملكته إلا بعد مشاورتهم ولا يقبل منهم إلا النص الصريح، ويبالغ في الثناء عليهم وتعظيمهم وصلتهم ومودتهم وتفقد أحوالهم وأحوال كل من له صلة بهم"اهـ. وكان له اشتغال بقراءة التفسير والحديث غريب، انقطع لذلك وعكف عليه)).انتهى

ولم يكن أحد في السابق ينفر من هذه النجمة أو يستهجن وجودها قبل قيام دولة إسرائيل وجعلهم تلك النجمة شعارًا لهم . ومع ذلك فإنّ اليهود يرسمون شعارهم على شكل مثلثين متداخلين غير متحدين فيظهر الشكل يشبه النجمة السداسية .
وأمّا الماسون فهم لا يتخذون من النجمة السداسية شعارًا لهم وإنما شعارهم الفرجار والزاوية القائمة، وهم يرسمونه بحيث تتداخل الزاوية القائمة مع الفرجار فيظهر بشكل يشبه النجمة السداسية، وذلك لأنهم يرمزون بهذا الشكل إلى زعيمهم الذي يدعونه بـ "مهندس الكون الأعظم"
فليس من المقبول عقلاً أن يُقال إن دولة الأمير اتخذت رسم النجمة السداسية ضمن خاتمها الرسمي تشبّهًا باليهود أو تقليدًا لهم . واليهود لم يتخذوا ذلك الشعار إلاّ بعد أكثر من قرن من تصميم ختم الإمارة الجزائرية. ليس ذلك فحسب بل إن قائل ذلك لا يتهم الأمير وإنما يتهم كل الدولة الجزائرية في ذلك الوقت : القواد العسكريين والوزراء والخلفاء والشيوخ والشعب عامّة. 
وكل ما في الأمر أنه رسم هندسي لا علاقة له بأي جهة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد .
أمّا الأمير عبد القادر فاتخذ لنفسه خاتمًا شخصيًا يختم به رسائله أو إجازاته . وهو ختم دائري صغير مكتوبٌ فيه : (عبد القادر بن محيي الدين) وكان يختم به الرسالة في نهايتها آخر الصفحة ، بخلاف ختم الإمارة الذي يوضع في رأس الصفحة . وختم الأمير الخاص لا يوضع إلا في نهاية الرسائل أو الإجازات.

وأمّا آخر شُبهة وقفتُ عليها في اتهام الأمير، فهي ما ذكره الأخ صاحب"فك الشفرة" بقوله : ((كما قام بإنشاء مصرف دولي كان يموّل الطريق التي تربط ما بين دمشق وبيروت، ومن خلاله قام باستقبال أسرة آل روتشيلد اليهودية العالمية المُريبة "صانعة الملوك")).انتهى

أقول : هذا الكلام باطلٌ جملةً وتفصيلاً! وأنا لم أقف عليه في أي مرجع ولم أسمعه من أي شخص عارف مطلع ، وأوّل مرّة سمعت به كان على لسان الفرنسي"برونو إيتيان" في الفيلم المُغرض الذي بثّته وتبثّه القناة المشبوهة "العربية"! ويبدو أنّ الأخ محمد مبارك اعتمد عليه كسائر الأقوال التي اقتبسها من هذا الفيلم! وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
وكل معطيات هذا الكلام مردودة بالوقائع الثابتة!
إنّ مهمّة إنشاء الطرق بين المدن والولايات والإنفاق عليها هي من صلاحيات الحاكم أو الوالي وبموافقة الباب العالي، ويُرصد لها ميزانيّة كبيرة ؛ فكيف يُنسب هذا المشروع ـ شق الطريق بين دمشق وبيروت ـ إلى الأمير عبد القادر الذي لا يحمل أي صفة رسمية في الدولة؟ ومن أين للأمير أن يموّل مثل هذا المشروع وهو يحصل على مرتب شهري من الحكومة الفرنسية ، وعطاءات من السلطان العثماني؟ 
وحقيقة الأمر أنّ الذي قام على مشروع الطريق بين دمشق وبيروت إنما هو "رشدي شرواني باشا" والي دمشق العثماني (من 1277 إلى 1280هـ تقريبًا) وفتحُ هذا الطريق يُعدُّ من منجزاته وآثاره. هذا ما تذكره المراجع التاريخية المتخصصة في هذا الشأن : قال أديب تقي الدين في "منتخبات التواريخ لدمشق" : ((ثم جاء رشدي شرواني باشا ، وهو من المطلعين على حقائق هذه البلاد ، لأنه كان في معيّة فؤاد باشا بعمامة بيضاء سالكًا سلوك العلماء ، وهو من أعضاء مجلس فوق العادة ، ومن المريدين لهذه البلاد الإصلاح والسعادة ، فانتفع به الوطن وحَمِدَ الناسُ أيّامَ ولايته ، وأبقى من الآثار الحسنة ما يستوجب عليه الثناء لأنه كان فخر الأمراء وعين العلماء . وكان متقلدًا لمنصب الصدارة ، وفي زمنه صار تشكيل الولايات ، وطريق "الشوسة" بين بيروت ودمشق)).انتهى [منتخبات التواريخ 1/269] ؛ و"الشوسة" اسم الشركة التي شقت الطريق.

والقارئ لتراجم وسِيَر الولاة العثمانيين على مدينة دمشق يرى أنّ شق الطرق وإصلاحها وبناء المدارس ومدّ الأسلاك البرقية وبناء الجسور وغير ذلك إنما هو من مهامهم ، وتمويله يكون من خزينة الولاية! والدولة العثمانية كانت تستعين بشركات أجنبية إيطالية وألمانية وغيرها لإنجاز كثير من تلك المشاريع. (من بين تلك المشاريع إنشاء شبكة للاتصالات البرقية بين دمشق والمدينة المنورة).

ولكن الأمر العجيب الذي لا أدري كيف استساغه الأخ محمد مبارك أو غيره ممن خاض في هذا الموضوع ، هو زعمه أنّ الأمير أنشأ مصرفًا دوليًا للتمويل ومن خلاله استقبل آل روتشيلد!!

فإمّا أنه غاب عنه معنى مصرف دولي أو أنه غاب عنه ما معنى آل روتشيلد!
الأمير عبد القادر كان ميسور الحال ، هذا صحيح ، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنّه كان من عمالقة الرأسماليين بل ولا من صغارهم. فدخله الشهري يكاد لا يبقى منه شيء آخر الشهر فهو يخصص منه مرتبات ثابتة لعشرات العلماء ولأبنائهم وكذلك لأُسَر الفقراء وللأعمال الخيرية ، وطبعًا لأسرته وعائلته ، وتحدّثنا بشيء من التفصيل عن وضعه المالي في حلقات سبقت فيمكن الرجوع إليها.
كانت تأتيه السندات المالية (الكمبيالات) بمرتبه الشهري ، ويقوم ببيعها إلى صرّاف في بيروت وكانت قيمة السند تساوي (12,375) فرنك فرنسي!! 
فرجل هذا هو دخله الشهري ، كيف يمكن له أن يؤسس مصرفًا دوليًا أو يموّل مشروعًا بملايين الفرنكات؟! (وللفائدة فإن تَرِكَة الأمير المالية ليس فيها مصارف ولا بنوك ولا أموال نقدية كبيرة ، وإنما هي دُوْرُه وأراضيه)
أمّا آل روتشيلد : ((فهم عائلة من رجال المال ويهود البلاط الأوربي الذين تحوَّلوا بالتدريج إلى رأسماليين من أعضاء الجماعات اليهودية. واكتسب نيثان ماير روتشيلد مكانة مرموقة في عالم المال أثناء الحروب النابليونية حيث ساهم في تمويل إنفاق الحكومة الإنجليزية على جيشها في أوربا، واستعان في ذلك بأخيه جيمس روتشيلد المقيم في فرنسة، كما ساهم في تمويل التحويلات البريطانية إلى حلفائها في أوربا. وقد استطاعت عائلة روتشيلد، خلال تلك الفترة، تدبير ما يقرب من 100 مليون جنيه إسترليني للحكومات الأوربية. وبعد الحرب، كانت هذه العائلة هي الأداة الرئيسية في تحويل التعويضات الفرنسية إلى الحلفاء وفي تمويل القروض والسندات الحكومية المخصصة لعمليات إعادة البناء. وأكسبته هذه المعاملات المالية مكانة متميِّزة في جميع أنحاء أوربا ودعمت مركز مؤسسته كواحدة من أبرز المؤسسات المالية الأوربية في تلك الفترة.
ولـ "ليونيل روتشيلد" أعمال مالية شهيرة : من بينها تدبير قرض قيمته 16 مليون جنيه لتمويل حرب القرم (التي خاضتها الدولة العثمانية مع حلفائها بريطانيا وفرنسة لمواجهة روسيا). كما قدم ليونيل التمويل اللازم لدزرائيلي رئيس وزراء بريطانيا، الذي كانت تربطه به صداقة وثيقة، لشراء نصيب مصر في أسهم قناة السويس عام 1875، وهي عملية تمت في كتمان وسرية تامة بعيداً عن الخزانة البريطانية، ولم يُبلَّغ البرلمان البريطاني بها إلا بعد إتمامها. ولا شك في أن مساهمة بيت روتشيلد في تقديم القروض للخديوي إسماعيل ولأعيان مصر، وما تبع ذلك من تَضخُّم المديونية المالية لمصر، ثم ما جر ذلك وراءه من امتيازات أجنبية ثم تَدخُّل بريطاني في آخر الأمر بحجة الثورة العرابية، كل ذلك تم في إطار المصالح الإمبريالية الرأسمالية التي كانت تسعى لفصل أهم أجزاء الإمبراطورية العثمانية عنها تمهيداً لتحطيمها وتقسيمها. 
وقد اشترك ليونيل روتشيلد أيضاً في إقامة السكك الحديدية في فرنسة والنمسا .... 
وأما جيمس ماير دي روتشيلد فكان مقرباً لملك فرنسة لويس فيليب حيث تولى إدارة استثماراته المالية الخاصة، كما قدَّم قروضاً عديدة للدولة. كما شارك مدة طويلة من عمره في رسم السياسة الخارجية الفرنسية. وفي أعقاب ثورة 1848، استمر بيت روتشيلد في تقديم خدماته المالية وقام بتدبير القروض لنابليون الثالث....
وشارك بيت روتشيلد في تمويل الجيوش والحروب، وفي تسوية التعويضات والديون، وفي تمويل مشاريع إعادة بناء ما دمرته الحروب وفي تقديم القروض للعديد من الملوك والزعماء، وفي تمويل المشاريع والمخططات الاستعمارية والتي كان المشروع الصهيوني في فلسطين في نهاية الأمر يشكل جزءاً منها)).انتهى[باختصار من موسوعة اليهود للمسيري 3/88]

إذن فآل روتشيلد كانوا يموّلون الحروب والجيوش والمشاريع الضخمة في أوربة ، وكانت الدول العظمى كبريطانية وفرنسة تقترض من بنوك آل روتشيلد عشرات الملايين من الجنيهات ، وبلغت بعض القروض الممنوحة لعدة حكومات أوربية مئة مليون جنيه إسترليني ، وكانت مصر ترزح تحت وطأة ديونها العائدة لمؤسسات روتشيلد ، بل إن الدولة العثمانية ترتبت عليها ديون كبيرة لبنوك آل روتشيلد! فكيف صدّق الأخ صاحب "فك الشفرة" بأن الأمير يمكن أن يؤسس مصرفًا دوليًا، يستقبل من خلاله أسرة آل روتشيلد؟! والأمير كان يحصل على مرتبه من نابليون الثالث الذي كان يقترض لدولته من مؤسسة آل روتشيلد!!!
وللفائدة أذكره بأنّ توجهات أسرة آل روتشيلد في حياة الأمير عبد القادر لم تكن صهيونية!
يقول الدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري : ((ومن الجدير بالذكر أن عائلة روتشيلد، مثلها مثل غيرها من عائلات أثرياء اليهود المندمجين في المجتمع البريطاني، كانت في البداية رافضة لصهيونية هرتزل السياسية بسبب تَخوُّفهم مما قد تثيره من ازدواج في الولاء، وهو ما يشكل تهديداً لمكانتهم ووضعهم الاجتماعي. وقد ساهمت العائلة في تأسيس "عصبة يهود بريطانيا المناهضة للصهيونية". لكن هذا الموقف تبدَّل فيما بعد حيث تبيَّن أن وجود كيان صهيوني استيطاني في المشرق العربي يخدم مصالح الإمبراطورية البريطانية، وذلك إلى جانب أن الصهيونية كان يتم تقديمها في ذلك الوقت كحل عملي لتحويل هجرة يهود شرق أوربا إلى فلسطين بعيداً عن إنجلترا وغرب أوربا)).انتهى[موسوعة اليهود 3/89 ـ90] ؛ توفّي الأمير ، وهرتزل عمره عشرون سنة!

وختامًا أقول: أرجو أن أكون قد وفّقت في رد الشبهات المثارة حول شخص الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري ، تلك الشبهات التي ما كان لها أن تجد مجالاً للقَبول أو الانتشار لو أنّ المتلقّين لها كانوا على شيء من الاطلاع أو المعرفة بتاريخ تلك الحقبة ، فضلاً على تاريخ الأمير عبد القادر وسيرته ، أو أنّهم تريّثوا وتبيّنوا قبل أن يقبلوها ويروّجوا لها. 
وللَّذين يريدون معرفة سيرة الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري أقول: إنّ هذه الحلقات ليست السبيل إلى ذلك ، فأنا في هذه الحلقات كنتُ معنيًّا ببحث الشبهات والتهم ثم معالجتها وردّها . ولم أتطرّق إلى سيرة الأمير إلاّ عَرَضًا ولضرورات البحث. وإنما السبيل إلى ذلك هي قراءة الكتب والمراجع المتخصصة في هذا الشأن. وليس من ترجمة وسيرة الأمير التي تنشر في الإنترنت ويتناقلها الجميع وينشرونها في منتديات ومواقع كثيرة ، وهي ترجمة غير دقيقة بل فيها الكثير من الخلل ، ومع ذلك فهي لا تتعرض لتفاصيل سلوك وأخلاق ومبادئ الأمير. ولعلّي في القريب إن شاء الله أضع لكم ترجمة عن حياة هذا الرجل من المراجع الموثوقة تُبيّن بوضوح خصاله وشمائله.
وكنت أود أن أتطرّق إلى كشف حقيقة بعض الكتب التي تعرّضت للحديث عن الماسونية والتحذير منها وأورَدَت أسماء بعض رجالات العرب والمسلمين ضمن المنتسبين إليها في محاولة للتشهير بهم! ولكن أرجأت هذا إلى وقت آخر خشية التطويل. 
بقي أمر وهو أنني سأنهي قريبًا بحثي في كتاب "المواقف" وديوان الأمير ، وسيأتيكم في رسالة مستقلة في أقرب فرصة إن شاء الله.

والحمد لله أولاً و آخرًا ، وأشهد ألا إله إلاّ الله وأشهد أنّ محمدًا عبده ورسوله ، وأستغفر الله العظيم من كل خلل أو زلل. {ربّنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلاً للذين آمنوا ربنا إنك رءوف رحيم}

خلدون بن مكّي الحسني


دمشق أول المحرّم 1430هـ


******************************  ***********

([1])مثال على ذلك ما يفعله مدير الفضائية العربية من تكرير عرض فيلم الأمير عبد القادر ووصفه بالماسوني! مع أنّ مدير تلك القناة هو أنسب بذلك الوصف وأفعاله أكبر شاهد لا على ماسونيّته بل على ما هو أسوء منها!!

----------


## محمد أمجد البيطار

أكرمك الله شيخنا حفيد الأكارم أبا إدريس الحسني

ونشكر الأخ محمد المبارك الذي أثار بمقاله هذا الدفين عند شيخنا لتعم القراء هذه الفوائد والتحقيقات

أعلم ضيق وقتك شيخنا، ولكن لي رجاء أن تولي من حولك من طلبة العلم إعادة صياغة هذا المقال ليكون كتاباً يترجم للأمير عبد القادر ويفند هذه الإفتراءات.

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله في شيخنا الدكتور خلدون حفظه الله على هذا البحث القيم
و اضم صوتي الى صوت الاستاذ البيطار وفقه الله .
و لي عدة استفسارت بسيطة لعلي أورِدها قريبا حول بعض المباحث فلعل الشيخ الدكتور  يتسع صدره لإفادتنا حولها حفظه الله ، و وفقه لما يحبه ويرضاه .

----------


## ابن رشد

عفوا 
اسمح لي ياشيخ خلدون_وفقك الله_ بان أضع هنا كلاما قرأته في كتاب "ابن قيم الجوزية حياته آثاره موارده"من تأليف الشيخ بكر أبو زيد ص310:حيث يقول في معرض سبب فقد كثير من كتب ابن القيم (...ان ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى كما لاقى عناء الخصوم في حياته فإن السخط والخصام مايزالان يتوارثان بتطاول الالسنة وامتداد المداد,وبإيقاد نار السخط والكراهية لهذه المدرسة السلفية وأساتذتها التي قام بإحيائها على هدي الشريعة ونورها شيخا الاسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم رحمهما الله
          ونتيجة لهذا الطيش تصدى لكتبه وكتب شيخه ابن تيمية أعداء هذه الدعوة السلفية بالجمع والتحريق لها
وكان من اعظم من تولى كبر ذلك :الامير المجاهد ,عبد القادر الجزائري(1),إبان إقامته في دمشق بلد ابن القيم وموطن مكتبته ,قال الاستاذ الالباني في مقدمة"الكلم الطيب ,لابن تيمية مانصه:إن احد الامراء الذين استوطنوا دمشق في القرن الماضي وكان ذا سلطان ومال جعل يجمع مؤلفات شيخ الاسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم ويحرقها ,فإن لم يتمكن من إقناع مالك الكتاب بحرقه اشتراه منه أو استوهبه وربما التمس وسائل أخرى لاتلافه,بدافع انتصاره لمذهب_الحلول والاتحاد هذا المذهب الذي كشفا زيفه بحجج الله القاهرة)انتهى النقل ...   

قرأت هذاالمقطع من الكتاب من زمن قريب , وانا أنقله هنا بنصه وحاشيته , وقلت لعلي أجد عند الشيخ خلدون_وفقه الله_جواب على ذلك...
والله اعلم

(1) هو:عبد القادر بن محي الدين الحسيني الجزائري أمير عالم مجاهد شاعرشجاع فيلسوف في متابعته ابن عربي الحاتمي,صاحب وحدة الوجود ’تةفي سنة 1300هـ ,انظر:الاعلام للزركلي(4_170)

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

الأخ الكريم ابن رشد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير. وإليك جوابي عن سؤالك.
بدايةً أقول: لقد عالجتُ هذه المسألة بتوسع في أوّل حلقة من هذه السلسلة ، فأرجو العودة إليها لتكون تفاصيل الموضوع حاضرة في الذهن.
والآن إليك رأيي في ما ذكرت.
إنّ الكلام الصادر عن الشيخ بكر أبو زيد وعن الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني رحمهما الله ، يحتاج إلى دليل وبينة تثبت ما قالوه! فكلاهما لم يعاصر الأمير ولم يُسندا كلامهما إلى أحد عاصر الأمير. ولا يوجد أن مستند نصي لما قالاه أبدًا! 
وفي اعتقادي أنّ الشيخين اعتمدا على كلام الشيخ محمد نصيف الذي أورده الشيخ عبد الرحمن الوكيل في مقدمة كتاب (تنبيه الغبي). وكلام الشيخ نصيف هو: "أقول أنا محمد نصيف بن حسين بن عمر نصيف: سألت السائح التركي ولي هاشم عند عودته من الحج في محرم سنة 1355هـ عن سبب عدم وجود ما صنفه العلماء في الرد على ابن عربي ، وأهل نحلته الحلولية والاتحادية من المتصوفة؟ فقال: قد سعى الأمير السيد عبد القادر الجزائري بجمعها كلها بالشراء والهبة ، وطالعها كلها ، ثم أحرقها بالنار)).انتهى [ص14]
أقول: إن كلام الشيخ نصيف ـ فيما يرويه عن ذلك السائح الأعجوبة ـ على ضعفه وافتقاره إلى كل عناصر القَبول ، ليس فيه ذكر الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم! لا من قريب ولا من بعيد كما هو واضح لكل قارئ. 
ثم لا أدري كيف يُقبل مثل هذا الكلام؟! انظر إلى هذه العبارات :(بجمعها كلهاـ وطالعها كلها ، ثم أحرقها بالنار) إنّها كافية للدلالة على كذب هذا السائح. فمن أين له أنّ الأمير طالعها كلّها؟؟ ثم كيف يقول جمعها كلّها وأحرقها وهي موجودة كلّها ولم يحرق منها شيء؟؟!!
ويبقى ما قاله الشيخان أبو زيد والألباني كلامًا محْدثًا يحتاج إلى برهان حتى يقبل!
وفي كلام الشيخ بكر أبو زيد أشياء تستحق الاستفهام؟ فهو يذكر أنّ كتب الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم تعرضت للتحريق وفُقِد منها الكثير!! ثم قال (إنّ أعظم من تولى كبر تلك العملية هو الأمير عبد القادر).
كلامه واضح أنّ هناك من قام بالإحراق قبل الأمير ، ولكن الأمير برأيه هو أعظم من تولى ذلك! طيب؛ لماذا لم يذكر لنا اسم واحد على الأقل من هؤلاء الذين أحرقوا كتب الشيخين؟ 
والجواب أنه اعتمد على رواية السائح التركي (والتي فيها ذكر الأمير فقط! ـ وليس فيها ذكر ابن تيمية أو ابن القيم!!)
إن الإمامان ابن تيمية وابن القيّم في عصرهما تعرّضا للهجوم والحرب والخصومات الشديدة وظهر من أفتى بكفرهما ، وسيق ابن تيمية إلى السجن ثلاث مرات ومات في السجن! ومع ذلك لم يذكر أحدٌ من العلماء أن كتبهما تعرّضت للإحراق أو الإتلاف ؛ فكيف ساغ للبعض أن يقول إن الأمير بعد أكثر من خمسمئة سنة جاء ليحرق كتب الشيخين؟!!
مع أنّ تراث الأمير المكتوب ليس فيه أي تعرّض للشيخين أو لمدرستهما؛ بل إنّ الأمير كان يستشهد بكلامهما! فعلى سبيل المثال في كتاب الأمير عبد القادر (المقراض الحادّ لقطع لسان منتقص دين الإسلام بالباطل والإلحاد) استشهد الأمير بكلامٍ للإمام ابن القيّم فقال ص45 : ((وقال ابن القيّم في حديث العين حق: من وجه بأن الله تعالى أجرى العادة بخلق ما يشاء عند مقابلة عين العائن...إلخ)).انت  هى[المقراض الحاد ص45]
فهذا الأمير يستشهد بكلام ابن القيّم الذي يقول الشيخ بكر أبو زيد إن الأمير أحرق كتبه!!
أليس هذا أمرًا عجيبًا!! 
وللفائدة فإنّ إحراق كتب الخصوم كان معروفًا وحدث عبر تاريخنا كثيرًا وقد سجّله التاريخ لنا ولعلّ أشهر حادثة هي حادثة إحراق المالكية لكتب الإمام ابن حزم في الأندلس وكذلك إحراق كتاب إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي ، وغيرها . وفي تراجم العلماء نجدهم يذكرون صفات الشخص المترجم له ثمّ يوردون مواقفه تجاه مخالفيه ومن ذلك إتلافه لكتبهم! فمثلاً في ترجمة الشيخ القاضي مسعود بن أحمد بن زيد الحارثي العراقي الحنبلي (652 ـ 711هـ) قال الحافظ ابن حجر: ((... وكان ابن دقيق العيد ينفر منه لقوله بالجهة ويقول هذا داعية ويمتنع من الاجتماع به ويُقال أنه الذي تعمّد إعدام مسودة كتاب "الإمام" لابن دقيق العيد بعد أن كان أكمله فلم يبق منه إلا ما كان بيّض في حياة مصنفه)).انتهى [الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المئة الثامنة]
وإننا لو رجعنا إلى كل الكتب التي ترجمت للأمير عبد القادر ـ وهي بالعشرات ـ لن نجد أحدًا أشار إلى حادثة إحراق كتب ابن تيمية أو ابن القيّم!! وهذا أكبر دليل على أنّه ليس لتلك القصّة أي أصل!! وإنما هي مختلقة.
وكذلك في تراجم العلماء نجدهم يذكرون مؤلّفات العالم ويشيرون إلى المفقود منها. وإننا لو رجعنا إلى الكتب التي ترجمت للإمامين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم ، لن نجد أحدًا أشار إلى وجود كتب مفقودة لهما . والحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه الدرر الكامنة (الذي ذكر فيه قصة إعدام كتاب ابن دقيق العيد) ذكر ترجمةً موسّعة جدًا للإمام ابن تيمية وتحدث عن مصنفاته ولم يشر إلى وجود شيء مفقود منها!! وكذلك الأمر مع ابن القيّم . بل إنّ جميع المصنفات التي ذكروها لهما نجدها مطبوعة اليوم!!! 
وليس لدي تفسير لكلام الشيخ بكر أبو زيد إلاّ أنه انطلق من كلام الشيخ محمد نصيف ، ثم زاد عليه ما ظنّه أو توهّمه ، بدليل أنه لم يذكر أحدًا سوى الأمير وجعله الذي تولى كبر ذلك!!
وبمقارنة بسيطة بين ما ذكره الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في كتابه عن ابن القيّم ، وبين الترجمة التي كتبها شيخنا المحدّث أبو محمود عبد القادر الأرناؤوط رحمه الله ، لابن القيّم ، نجد الفرق الكبير بين كلامهما! الشيخ الأرناؤوط ذكر مؤلّفات ابن القيّم وعدّها وقال عنها "وجميعها جيد مفيد في بابه" ثم أورد أسماء كثير منها وهي مطبوعة (وقد ذكرها أيضًا ابن حجر في عصره من ستمئة سنة!!) ، في حين نجد أنّ الشيخ بكر أبو زيد يقول إن كتب ابن القيّم وشيخه جمعت وأحرقت!!! أليس هذا عجيبًا!
ثم ما هي الكتب التي فُقِدت من تراث الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم؟؟ لماذا لم يذكر لنا أمثلة على ذلك؟ مع أن المكتبة الإسلامية والحمد لله زاخرة بكتب ورسائل الشيخين.
ولي ملاحظة هنا أيضًا: فإنّ الحاشية التي أوردها الشيخ بكر أبو زيد وقال فيها : "(1) هو:عبد القادر بن محي الدين الحسيني الجزائري أمير عالم مجاهد شاعر شجاع فيلسوف في متابعته ابن عربي الحاتمي,صاحب وحدة الوجود ، توفي سنة 1300هـ ,انظر:الأعلام للزركلي(4_170)"
الكلام فيها يشعر القارئ أنه منقول عن الأعلام للزركلي. والأمر ليس كذلك فالكلام كله للشيخ أبو زيد وخاصّة قوله : "فيلسوف في متابعته ابن عربي الحاتمي,صاحب وحدة الوجود".
وأمّا كلام الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني الذي نقله الشيخ أبو زيد .فلا أدري ما سياقه فليس عندي ذلك الكتاب. وإذا سلّمنا به كما ورد ففيه غرابة أيضًا ، فلماذا لم يسمّ الشيخ ناصر الأميرَ الذي يتحدث عنه؟ فالأمر مقصود بلا شك. وعن أي مؤلّفات يتحدث؟
وتفسيري لهذا هو أنّ كلام الشيخ ناصر مستمدٌ من كلام الشيخ محمد نصيف أيضًا .
والشيخ ناصر محدّث ومن علماء الحديث وهو من أدرى الناس بشروط قبول الرواية، فلعلّه أبهم الاسم لأنّ الرواية عنده لم ترقَ إلى درجة القبول والاحتجاج. وعلى كل حال وكما قيل ((آفة العزو التقليد)) .
إننا إذا نظرنا إلى كلام الشيخين أبو زيد والألباني ووضعناه في ميزان شروط قبول الرواية في الإسلام نجده يفتقر إلى شروط كثيرة إذا لم نقل إلى جميع الشروط! فكيف يروون أشياء عن رجل لم يعاصراه؟ وأين مصدر روايتهما؟ وعمّن رووا تلك الحادثة؟ وما الأدلة التي تؤيد ما قالاه؟ 
إنّ جميع الكتب التي أرّخت لتلك الحقبة أو ترجمت للأمير عبد القادر على مختلف مشاربها لم تذكر تلك القصّة لا في مناقبه ولا في المآخذ عليه!!
وكل العلماء الذين كانوا على مدرسة الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم في ذلك العصر لم يذكروا شيئًا عن هذه الحادثة ، وأشهر هؤلاء الشيخ عبد الرزاق البيطار والعلاّمة جمال الدين القاسمي والشيخ محمد بهجة البيطار، وقد عانوا الكثير بسبب انتمائهم إلى تلك المدرسة، ومع ذلك فإنهم لمّا ترجموا للأمير عبد القادر لم يذكروه إلاّ بكل التقدير والحب والإعظام وأشادوا بمواقفه في الجزائر والشام، وهم الأعلم به والأقرب إليه زمنًا (الشيخ عبد الرزاق والقاسمي عاصرا الأمير).
و عُثر على معظم تراث ابن تيمية وابن القيّم في دمشق! حيث كان يعيش الأمير عبد القادر ، وحيث كانت دار الكتب الظاهرية التي أنشأها ومدّها بالمخطوطات والكتب أحدُ ألمع تلامذة الأمير عبد القادر والمقرّبين منه: إنه الشيخ طاهر الجزائري السمعوني السَّلَفي ، والأمير كان يمدّه بالمال والمخطوطات ، ومعظم المخطوطات التي كانت عند الأمير أعطاها للشيخ طاهر ، والمكتبة الظاهرية أُسِّسَت سنة 1879م يعني قبل وفاة الأمير بخمسة أعوام وافتتحت بحضوره. والشيخ طاهر يُجلّ الأمير كثيرًا ورثاه بمرثيّة من أبدع ما قيل.
والذي أرشد الشيخ عبد الرحمن العاصمي إلى مجموع فتاوى ابن تيميّة ، هو الأمير عبد المجيد حفيد الأمير عبد القادر ، الذي كان أمينًا للمكتبة الظاهرية قرابة أربعين سنة! وللفائدة فإن الأمير عبد المجيد هو الذي كان يقدم التسهيلات للشيخ المحدّث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله ، أثناء وجوده في المكتبة الظاهرية.
فإذا كان مستند كلام الشيخين أبو زيد والألباني هو كلام الشيخ محمد نصيف ، فهذه مصيبة حقًا! أولاً؛ لأنّ مدار رواية الشيخ نصيف على السائح التركي "ولي هاشم" وهو شخص غير معروف ولم أجد له أي ذكر أو تعريف . إذن هو مجهول العين والحال!!
ثانيًا؛ لقاء الشيخ نصيف بالسائح التركي كان سنة 1355هـ أي بعد وفاة الأمير بخمس وخمسين سنة! والشيخ نصيف ولد سنة 1302هـ أي بعد وفاة الأمير!! والسائح التركي لا نعرف عنه شيئًا ، فهنا ضاع شرط المعاصرة واللّقي!!
ثالثًا؛ كلام السائح التركي ظاهر الكذب وغير مقبول حتى بالتجويزات العقليّة! 
رابعًا؛ ليس في رواية الشيخ نصيف أي ذكر للإمام ابن تيمية أو ابن القيّم ، فكيف يستندون على كلام ليس فيه موضع الاحتجاج؟
خامسًا، الكتب التي سأل عنها الشيخُ نصيف السائحَ التركي،كانت بحوزته!(تنبيه الغبي)مثلاً ؛ وكتب الشيخ ابن تيمية التي تعرّض فيها لانتقاد ابن عربي كانت موجودة! فقد عَثَر عليها الشيخ عبد الرحمن العاصمي الحنبلي رحمه الله سنة 1340هـ ، ومجموع الفتاوى الخاص بشيخ الإسلام وَجَدَه الشيخ العاصمي في المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق!!
إذن فلا يُعقل أن يكون الشيخ نصيف يسأل عن هذه الكتب وهي إما بحوزته أو عُثِرَ عليها. فكيف يسوغ للبعض أن يفهم من كلامه أنه يسأل عن كتب ابن تيمية ، ويفهم من كلام السائح التركي أن الكتب التي أحرقت هي كتب ابن تيمية! هذا عجيبٌ حقًا!
ختامًا أقول : أخي ابن رشد وفقك الله وسددك ، إننا إذا أردنا أن نعتمد كلامًا (وبخاصة إذا كان جرحًا أو اتهامًا) عن شخصٍ ما ونحن نعلم أننا سنسأل عنه يوم القيامة ، فلا بدّ أن يكون موثقًا ومدعّما بالأدلة وهذا ما لا وجود له في رواية الشيخ أبو زيد أو الشيخ الألباني رحمهما الله وغفر لي ولهما.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

----------


## ابن رشد

شكر الله لك ياشيخ خلدون
فأنا بين يديك كالطالب بين يدي معلمه
ولكن الغريب هنا بان الشيخ بكر أبوزيد وصف الامير عبد القادر بالمجاهد ؟!
فماتفسيرك لهذا ؟
وشكر لاتساع صدرك وذبك عن عرض أخيك

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

أخي ابن رشد ؛ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأستغفر الله ، فنحن هنا إخوة في الله نحاول أن نفيد ونستفيد من بعضنا البعض.
وأمّا تعجّبك من وصف الشيخ بكر أبو زيد الأميرَ عبد القادر بالمجاهد!
فلا أظن أن أحدًا من الكتّاب يستطيع أن يجرّد الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري من هذا المقام وهذا الوصف! لأنّ ذلك سيكون مكابرة منه ، والنتيجة أنّ ذلك الكاتب سيفقد صدقيّته. 
لقد جاهد الأمير عبد القادر الجيوش الفرنسية الصليبيّة مدّة 17 عامًا ، وأسس دولة إسلاميّة تحكم بالقرآن ، وأقام الشورى ، وأعاد العمل بسيرة السلف الصالح ، فكان ـ على سبيل المثال ـ يتخذ من خطط فاتح شمال إفريقية (عقبة بن نافع) قدوة له ومنهجا. وكان يفتتح رسائله الموجّهة إلى الأمصار والعلماء والسلاطين بقوله : ((من خادم المجاهدين))
وبعد سقوط دولته سنة 1847م استمرّ المجاهدون بالاقتداء بسيرة الأمير والسير على خطاه في الجهاد مدّة 115 سنة!! حتى تحقق النصر بفضل الله .
 وآخر ما أُلّف في هذا الخصوص كتاب : (روح الأمير عبد القادر عبر المقاومة الجزائرية) للدكتور إبراهيم مياسي ـ جامعة الجزائر.
فالرجل مجاهد وخرّج مجاهدين وبقيت سيرته قدوة للمجاهدين. فلا نامت أعين الجبناء!

----------


## محمد المبارك

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخنا الكريم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

للرفع ، حفظ الله الدكتور خلدون ونفع بعلمه.

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً ,, وليتكم تجمعون هذه الحلقات في ملف واحد .

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

وفيكم بارك الله أخي محمد ، وأنا بانتظار استفساراتكم برحابة صدر.

أخي علي أحمد عبد الباقي ونفع الله بكم أيضًا وأحسن إليكم .

والأخ الكريم عبد القادر بن محيي الدين جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم.

والسلام عليكم

----------


## محمد المبارك

شيخنا الفاضل خلدون الحسني .
قد ابتدأتُ حفظكم الله بالاستفسارات منذ وقت قريب.
وتجدها في موضوع باسم " الإشادات الوضيئة" في قسم المواضيع المثبتة .

----------


## محمد المبارك

وهذا رابط الاستفسارات بارك الله فيكم :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=26968

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
سأبحث عن الموضوع الآن ، ونتابع معًا إن شاء الله.

----------


## ابن السائح

> ويبقى ما قاله الشيخان أبو زيد والألباني كلامًا محْدثًا يحتاج إلى برهان حتى يقبل!
> في حين نجد أنّ الشيخ بكر أبو زيد يقول إن كتب ابن القيّم وشيخه جمعت وأحرقت!!! أليس هذا عجيبًا!
> ثم ما هي الكتب التي فُقِدت من تراث الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم؟؟ لماذا لم يذكر لنا أمثلة على ذلك؟ مع أن المكتبة الإسلامية والحمد لله زاخرة بكتب ورسائل الشيخين.
> ------------
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزى الله الشيخ أبا إدريس خيرا على ما أمتعنا وأتحفنا به وبارك فيه ونفع بجهوده
وليسمح لي أن أطرح بين يديه بعض التعليقات عساه يفيدني ويقنعني
وأول ما أبدأ بالتنبيه عليه هو أن الشيخ الفاضل لم يتمكن في تعليقه الأخير من التبين من أحد النقول قبل نقده
على أنني أقر أنه من أفاضل الباحثين الجادين
وهذا لا ينبغي أن ينازع فيه منصف متجرد يتطلّب الحق مظانّه
وقد أحسن كثيرا حين أبدى عذره فقال



> وأمّا كلام الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني الذي نقله الشيخ أبو زيد .فلا أدري ما سياقه فليس عندي ذلك الكتاب


وكنت أحب له أن بتبين ويتثبت ويسعى لتحصيل الكتاب المطبوع في الشام قبل انتقاد الشيخ رحمه الله
وأنا أعلم صعوبة الحصول على بعض كتب شيخ الإسلام بدمشق 
لكن لن يؤوده تحصيل الكلم الطيب لو بذل بعض الجهد
والمقصود التنبيه على أن الشيخ بكرا رحمه الله أخطأ حين عزا ما في مقدمة الكلم الطيب إلى الشيخ ناصر الدين رحمه الله
ومنشأ الوهم أنه التبس عليه الأمر ودخل عليه حديث زهير الشاويش في حديث الشيخ ناصر الدين
ولو أن الأستاذ تبين لاستغتى عن أن يرقم ما رقمه هنا



> وإذا سلّمنا به كما ورد ففيه غرابة أيضًا ، فلماذا لم يسمّ الشيخ ناصر الأميرَ الذي يتحدث عنه؟ فالأمر مقصود بلا شك. وعن أي مؤلّفات يتحدث؟
> وتفسيري لهذا هو أنّ كلام الشيخ ناصر مستمدٌ من كلام الشيخ محمد نصيف أيضًا .
> والشيخ ناصر محدّث ومن علماء الحديث وهو من أدرى الناس بشروط قبول الرواية، فلعلّه أبهم الاسم لأنّ الرواية عنده لم ترقَ إلى درجة القبول والاحتجاج. وعلى كل حال وكما قيل ((آفة العزو التقليد))





> في حين نجد أنّ الشيخ بكر أبو زيد يقول إن كتب ابن القيّم وشيخه جمعت وأحرقت!!! أليس هذا عجيبًا!


لا محل للعجب هنا
لأن الشيخ بكرا رحمه الله يعلم علم اليقين وحقَّه وعينَه أن أكثر كتب الإمامين رحمهما الله موجودة 
وهو من أعلم أهل عصرنا بنسخها المخطوطة والمطبوعة
وحسبك كتابه عن ابن القيم الذي تضمن قصة الإحراق بَلْه ما تلاه من تقريب العلوم والإشراف على آثار الشيخين وما لحقها من أعمال
فقد حوى كتابه عن ابن القيم وآثاره وموارده ثَبَتًا بمصنفات ابن القيم مطبوعِها ومخطوطِها ومفقودِها
وهذه قرينة يقينية وبرهان ساطع على أنه يقصد الكتب التي كانت مُتاحة بدمشق وما حولها
على أنني لستُ أُثبت صحة قصة الإحراق
لكنني أشرح مراد الشيخ ومدركه 
والشيخ أعقل وأحصف من أن يظن أن بمكنة مخلوق مهما بلغ ماله وعسفه ونفوذه أن يُفني كتب إمامين ملأت السهل والجبل وانتشرت في أقطار الأرض وتدارسها المسلمون والمستعربون 
والأمر واضح ظاهر جلي
فلا أُطيل




> ثم ما هي الكتب التي فُقِدت من تراث الشيخين ابن تيمية وابن القيّم؟؟ لماذا لم يذكر لنا أمثلة على ذلك؟ مع أن المكتبة الإسلامية والحمد لله زاخرة بكتب ورسائل الشيخين.


من أراد أن أسوق له ثَبَتًا بكتب الشيخين المفقودة فأنا حاضر : ) إن شاء الله تعالى على أن يتكفل الـمُريد بطبعه ونشره حِسبة وأبشّره الساعةَ أن حقوق الطبع غير محفوظة - كذا - لمن رام نشره لوجه الله : )
فليشهد الشاهدون 




> إننا إذا نظرنا إلى كلام الشيخين أبو زيد والألباني ووضعناه في ميزان شروط قبول الرواية في الإسلام نجده يفتقر إلى شروط كثيرة إذا لم نقل إلى جميع الشروط! فكيف يروون أشياء عن رجل لم يعاصراه؟ وأين مصدر روايتهما؟ وعمّن رووا تلك الحادثة؟ وما الأدلة التي تؤيد ما قالاه؟


أما الشيخ ناصر الدين فتقدم أنه لم يعرج على القصة في مقدمة الكلم الطيب
ولا أنفي أن يكون حكاها في درس أو مجلس 
فلم أستقرئ مجالسه ودروسه
أقول هذا حفظا لـخط الرجعة حتى لا أُفْحَم بكلام مطمور مغمور مقبور فاه به الشيخ في مجلس خاص مسجَّل : )
على أنه لا ينفك أحد عن حكاية بعض ما لم يتصل سنده
والتثبت واجب
خاصة ما اتصل بنحو حكايتنا
وعفا الله عن الجميع وشملنا بمغفرته وتجاوز عما ندّ به القلم أو شطّ عنه القهم أو سبق إليه الوهم
---------
ورجائي ألا يسبق إلى وهم أحد أنني سليل السائح التركي : ) 
وحسبكم أنني لم أُثبت هويته : ) بله أن أدافع عنه أو أستميت في إثبات قصة الإحراق التي آلت إلى إحراق أوراق السائح وإدانته والحكم عليه حكما غيابيا : ) بعد موته بدهر طويل : )
وأثنّي بدعواتي الكريمة للأستاذ أبي إدريس أن يزيده الله توفيقا وأن يبارك فيه وأن ينفع بعلمه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الأخ الفاضل (ابن السائح ، زاده الله من فضله) جزاكم الله عني كل خير ، وأحسن إليكم كما أحسنتم إليَّ بتنبيهكم الكريم، وإني أشكركم على ذلك .


هكذا فلتكن المشاركات والإفادات والتعليقات، حيّاك الله وبيّاك.


وأشكركم على حسن ظنّكم بي.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: والله لقد أرحتني كثيرًا ، وأنا في الحقيقة حاولت أن أرجع إلى مقدمة الكلم الطيب للشيخ ناصر رحمه الله فالتمستها عند من حولي فلم أظفر بها للأسف. ومع ذلك فإنني كنتُ (ومازلت) مصممًا على الوقوف عليها لاحقًا لأتثبّت بنفسي من الكلام المنسوب للشيخ ، ولكنني تعجّلت في كتابة الجواب خشية أن يستبطئني الأخ السائل، أصلحني الله. ولن أضع لنفسي الأعذار.


والفضل في تصحيح خطأ العزو يعود إليكم وإن شاء الله أجره في صحائفكم.


وأرجو أن تتكرم وتبيّن لنا هل كلام زهير الشاويش جاء كتعليق على مقدمة الشيخ ناصر (ضمن الحاشية مثلاً) أم أنه كتب مقدمة مستقلّة؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أمّا محلّ تعجبي من كلام الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله ، هو أنه لم يذكر اسم المؤلّفات التي أحرقت!


فعالم مثله يتصدى للحديث عن تراث أحد الأئمّة ويُثبت أنّ تراثه تعرّض للتحريق! ويُسمّي الشخص الذي أحرق الكتب ويذكر آلية ذلك والدافع إلى ذلك! ثم بعد كل ذلك لا يُسمّي اسم كتاب واحد من تلك الكتب التي أحرقت! هذا ما أتعجب منه.


ووجود مخطوط لرسالة أو كتاب لم يطبع أو لم يُعثر عليه ، هذا أمر وارد وحصل لكثير من علماء المسلمين ، ولكن هذا لا يعني بالضرورة أنّ ذلك المخطوط أُحرق أو أُتلِفَ عمدًا!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وقولكم بارك الله فيكم أنّ مراد الشيخ هو الكتب التي كانت المتاحة في دمشق وما حولها. لم يُزل تعجبي. صحيح أن هناك مخطوطات موجودة في مصر مثلاً، إلاّ أنّ تراث الشيخين جلّه وجد في دمشق، والكثير منه بخطوطهما! وفي عدّة كتب كبيرة مطبوعة لهما ،أشار مخرجو المخطوط أنهم اعتمدوا على النسخة الأصلية الموجودة في المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق!!


ولم يذكر أحدٌ من علماء دمشق (سواء الموافق أو المخالف) أنّ هناك ثمة كتب أحرقت للشيخين! فمن أين أتى الشيخ بكر بهذه المعلومة؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وإذا أتحفتني بالثبت الذي أعددته عن كتب الشيخين المفقودة فهذا من كرمك، وأنا يمكنني السعي لطبعه (حسبة) لدى بعض دور النشر التي تربطني بأصحابها صلة قوية.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وأمّا أن تكون من سلالة السائح التركي! فهذه والله لم تخطر ببالي. أضحك الله سنّك.


ختامًا : أشكرك مرّة أخرى على مشاركتك القيمة ودعائك الطيّب، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك فيك وينفع بك المسلمين.


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## خلدون مكي الحسني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كنتُ قد نبهتُ على أمر وأعيد التنبيه عليه : هناك أحد الإخوة المشاركين في عدة منتديات يكتب باسم (خلدون الجزائري). وقد توهّم بعض الإخوة أنه أنا!!
وهو شخص آخر لا أعرفه، ولهو ليس من أسرتنا أيضًا. وأنا أكتب في الإنترنت باسمي خلدون مكي الحسني ، أو بكنيتي : أبو إدريس الحسني وأوقع باسمي، وليس لي أي اسم آخر.
فأرجو التنبه لذلك . وشكرًا

----------


## ابن السائح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك وبارك فيك




> وأرجو أن تتكرم وتبيّن لنا هل كلام زهير الشاويش جاء كتعليق على مقدمة الشيخ ناصر (ضمن الحاشية مثلاً) أم أنه كتب مقدمة مستقلّة؟


ورد ضمن مقدمة مستقلة كتبها سنة 1385 
وتجد كلامه ص5-6 من طبعة المكتب الإسلامي
وآخر طبعة رأيتها الطبعة السادسة الصادرة سنة 1424
ولا تجد لمقدمته أثرا في طبعة مكتبة المعارف بالرياض




> تراث الشيخين جلّه وجد في دمشق، والكثير منه بخطوطهما! وفي عدّة كتب كبيرة مطبوعة لهما ،أشار مخرجو المخطوط أنهم اعتمدوا على النسخة الأصلية الموجودة في المكتبة الظاهرية بدمشق!!


ما كنت أحسبها بتلك الكثرة
بل بقيت دهرا أعتقد أن ما بقي بخطهما قليل في بحر ما وُجد بخط غيرهما
وتقبلوا تحياني وسلامي واعتذاري

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

وكيف يفسر وجود قبر الأمير عبد القادر بجوار قبر محي الدين ابن عربي؟؟؟ ففي بعض الروايات أنه طلب دفنه هناك؟؟؟ فهل في هدا دليل على أن الرجل كان من غلاة الصوفية؟؟؟ وما صحة ما ذكره النبهاني في كتابه كرامات الأولياء عن الأمير؟؟؟؟
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

ما ذكره الشيخ خلدون لم يكن مقنعا لأنه لم يستطع الإجابة عن تلك الإشكالات التي لا تزال قائمة وإن كثرة من أشاروا إلى تورط الأمير مع الفرنسيين تؤكد أن الأمير قد تورط فعلا مع الماسونية والفرنسيين وأنه من أهل وحدة الوجود وما ذكره خلدون لم يكن كافيا لأنه يحوم حول الموضوع ولا يتكلم عن أصل المسألة وبالتالي فأنا أؤيد الشيخ محمد المبارك في طرحه وهو لم يكن بدعا في هذا الباب فقد اعتمد مصادر كثيرة و لا أرى مناسبة لشن هذا الهجوم عليه الذي مبناه في الغالب على العاطفة والإرهاب الصوفي وسأنقل هاهنا نصا يؤيد ما ذكره الأخ مبارك ونرجوا من الأخ خلدون أن يجيب عما تضمنه و ذلك أنني وقفت بإحدى  المكتبات التونسية  على كتاب " الرحلة الحجازبة " للشيخ الصوفي محمد  بن عثمان السنوسي التونسي الذي عاصر الأمير عبد القادر و التقى به في دمشق  كما ذكر في رحلته وهو من المعظمين له فذكر أمورا عن الأمير عبد القادر تثبت  ما شاع عنه من التورط مع الفرنسيين والقول بوحدة الوجود و مما جاء في ذلك  بعد حديثه عن استسلام الأمير و توجهه إلى فرنسا ثم إلى تركيا العثمانية

 " فنقلته الدولة إلى فرنسا واسكنته بقصر مدينة بلوا مصحوبا بجميع أتباعه  ثم تنقل إلى قصر أمبواز بالقرب من مدينة بلوا واقام هناك إلى سنة 1852.  وعند ذلك أذن له الإمبراطور نابليون بالذهاب حيث شاء فاختار التوجه إلى  مدينة بروصة ... و أجرت له الدولة الفرنساوية مرتبا عمريا قدره مائة ألف  فرنك كل سنة...( ثم تكلم عن تدخل الأمير في الصلح بين المسلمين والنصارى في  سوريا) .. ولما سكنت الثائرة ميزته الدولة الفرنساوية بنيشان ليجيون دينور  الصنف الأول سنة .1860 وسافر إلى باريس يحضر معرض سنة 1867 و لاقى حسن  القبول هنالك ومن أخبار وفاته أنه لما انهزمت فرنسا .. أظهر كمال الأسف  وتزيا بنيشانها الأكبر إظهارا للإعتراف بمصداقيتها وتخلى عن ملاقاة الناس  مدة وهكذا كان حسن وفائه وصدقه ...وثبت على متن الوفاءمع فرنسا فلم يستعمل  ضدها رأيا فضلا عن السلاح بل إن ولده الأمير محيي الدين كان خرج و قدم إلى  إفريقية وجمع شرذمة وبدأ بهم القتال فكتب والده إلى الدولة الفرنسية متبرئا  مما فعل ولده المذكور بأن ذلك لم يكن عن رضاه و لا عن إذنه .
 ... وقد  وقفت على حوالي 30 كراسا في تفسير آيات بطريق باطني عالي المشرب من تحريرات  هذا الأمير تدل على صدق اعتقاد أهل دمشق فيه بأنه على قدم الشيخ الأكبر  سيدي محيي الدين بن العربي ... وقد لازم بيته معتكفا على مطالعة الفتوحات  للشيخ الأكبر والمحاورة في مسائلها مع جلة علماء الشام ".
 الرحلة الحجازية.لمحمد السنوسي الجزء الثالث ص.198 وما بعدها.

----------

